# DISCUSS: Best European Skyline



## Yellow Fever

Alright guys, the old thread is dead and won't be revived. Lets start all over again but let me be clear that I reserve the right to delete any photo that I find not fit in this thread and lock it if necessary. All participants have to agree with the forum rules as follow and once you start posting here and I'll assume you agree with the rules and taking the responsibilty to make this thread successful and enjoyable.


The rules of this thread..

-Only skyline photos of the modern skyscrapers allowed. Showing any lowrises or old traditional skylines will be considered trolling.

-All discussion must be in civil manner. No names calling, personal insults and city or country bashing.

-Non skyline related topic will be deleted.

-Think before you post and making sure your posts are complied with the rules.

Offenders will be given infraction, brig and even banning.


Happy posting and cheers!

PS. Additional rules may be added in the future depends on how people behave.


----------



## Los Earth

Took some long time. Thanks


----------



## Yellow Fever

I know and I'm sorry cuz I have been so busy!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Well, let me start first, my top five in alphabetical order are..

Frankfurt
London
Moscow
Paris
Warsaw


----------



## SASH

Frankfurt
Paris
London
Moscow

Warsaw
Rotterdam
Istanbul

Vienna
Benidorm
The Hague

Milan
Madrid
Barcelona
Amsterdam
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Dutch Skylines:

Rotterdam




























































































The Hague






































Amsterdam


Amsterdam Skyline by Fedpics, on Flickr


skyline by leliebloem, on Flickr


amsterdam skyline by wojofoto, on Flickr


Skyline Amsterdam Zuidoost by hanselpedia, on Flickr


Skyline Amsterdam (2) by Frandalf, on Flickr


----------



## Alexenergy

I guess Moscow is 



sergio_tyurin said:


> *18.11.12*





Art-Pushka said:


> *18.11.12*
> 
> 
> «Вид на ММДЦ» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> «Вид на ММДЦ» на Яндекс.Фотках





mr. MyXiN said:


> *20.11.12*





VitMos said:


> http://vk.com/krivonosov


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Glad to see this is back up and running. Hopefully people will actually follow the rules this time and not turn this thread into a city-bashing party.

My top 5, in no particular order:
London
Moscow
Frankfurt
Paris
Rotterdam/Warsaw


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

A recent one of London by *Ni3lS*


Ni3lS said:


>


----------



## Alexenergy

Very nice photo! But where is the London's pearl named Shard???


----------



## Union.SLO

On the opposite bank of the Thames.


----------



## Alexenergy

I know  I meant, why didn't you captured it in this photo?


----------



## 970467

1. Moscow and London ( in the future Moscow only)
3. Istanbul
4. Paris
5. Frankfurt
6. Rotterdam


----------



## Yellow Fever

Moscow will look awesome once they put more medium height high rises around the centre of those super talls.


----------



## Ecological

London is growing upwards at an exceptional rate. Not just major talls but dozens and dozens of lovely mid-rises. 

However - it's 2nd city still makes me drool.


----------



## Ecological

And combined


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam *
*
Photo made by Erwin van Maanen in May 2011*









_
*Photo made by Erwin van Maanen in December 2011*_


----------



## sieradzanin1

Warsaw :

By adamMa



adamMa said:


> nie spodziewałem się że tak się spodoba,
> więc wrzucam jeszcze 3 z dzisiaj,
> (jak by co to mam w pełnym rozmiarze).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogólnie ciężko się robi zdjęcia przez szybę
> w pomieszczeniu z zapalonym światłem.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Nice! Warsaw skyline looks a lot like those in north america.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

London 
Moscow
Paris
Milan
Warsaw


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milan , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8202/8171911551_c8fe7b60ce_b.jpg










http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/486260_303048536470159_469988178_n.jpg










http://imageshack.us/a/img222/6584/20121006183717ssok.jpg










http://www.gusme.it/temp/20120913_145317 Corso Como e torre Pelli.jpg



















http://www.gusme.it/temp/20120914_194206 Strati e spire.jpg










http://i48.tinypic.com/14twq6u.jpg










http://i47.tinypic.com/e85moz.jpg










http://i49.tinypic.com/fxz874.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

http://www.gusme.it/temp/20120914_201547_P Panorama su Porta Nuova_800.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milan , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7081/7316653756_ba85d71b63_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Moscow , Russia*










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6210/31683870.6/0_66aeb_acba9d79_XXL

*Frankfurt , Germany*










http://www.salsacard.de/tools/cms/files/partner_10044/Frankfurt skyline.jpg

*Moscow , Russia*










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/8/104587032.8/0_8fc16_48cf6cd0_orig

*Istanbul , Turkey*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7057/6877393145_ebc71c649b_o.jpg

*Milano , Italy*


Traffic flow + nocturne skyline por Federico Cuneo, en Flickr

my favorite :lol: *San Gimignano , Tuscany , Italy*


Medieval Manhattan por Allard One, en Flickr

*Milan , Italy*


Prosto w niebo por magro_kr, en Flickr


----------



## il fenomeno

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Frankfurt , Germany*


booh, that pic is 15 years old. 

why not some recent ones: 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8138198168/









by *Wumbatz* http://www.******************/search?q=Skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjE6IjgiO3M6Njoic29ydGJ5IjtzOjg6ImRhdGV0aW1lIjt9&pos=13&display=29392161
Uploaded with imageshack.us










Skyline Frankfurt...von frawolf77 auf Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

oh ok , very nice skyline of frankfurt


----------



## Szymulek

*Warsaw, Poland*









Zapaleniec









adamMa









Damian_GTK









Polex


----------



## undercontrol

*Madrid, Spain*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/anacondo/8163827270/in/set-72157628713738625


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

FRANKFURT









by *Wumbatz* http://www.******************/search?q=Skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjE6IjgiO3M6Njoic29ydGJ5IjtzOjg6ImRhdGV0aW1lIjt9&pos=13&display=29392161
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Awesome!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Warsaw looks really nice


----------



## Countach

My current top 10: 1)Frankfurt 2)London 3)Moscow 4)Paris 5)Istanbul 6)Milan 7)Warsaw 8)Naples 9)Barcelona 10)Benidorm Other mentions: Madrid, Liverpool, Vilnius, Rotterdam, Genoa


----------



## OriK

^^ Benidorm? seriously?


----------



## Yellow Fever

Benidorm, imo, does have a very impressive skyline that has a very strong south american style and I actually like it. 



54 by Mickaul, on Flickr


53 by Mickaul, on Flickr


Playa Levante skyline, Benidorm by phototouring, on Flickr


Retrato de Benidorm by /Gnowee, on Flickr


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Berlin*


Skyline of Berlin by KaiKoPhoto, on Flickr


TEU-IMG_7078komp by Nelofee-Foto, on Flickr


Berlin Skyline (Dusty) by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## il fenomeno

:shifty: damn he discovered the thread


----------



## Los Earth

By CemenTT


----------



## Alexenergy

Dr_Cosmo said:


> *Berlin*
> 
> 
> Skyline of Berlin by KaiKoPhoto, on Flickr
> 
> 
> TEU-IMG_7078komp by Nelofee-Foto, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Berlin Skyline (Dusty) by claudecastor, on Flickr


Oh, Cosmo, my dear, it's you and your Berlin? :nocrook: I think nobody can't imagine this topic without you.... So you're welcome with your :spam1:


----------



## SASH

Yesterdays banner of Istanbul was massive! It was the best Skyline shote I've ever seen of it!
Can someone post it here again?


----------



## Tiaren

*Frankfurt:*


Monarchie und Alltag [Grauschleier]. by universaldilletant, on Flickr

*I'm really thrilled, how this will look like in about 2 years, when Taunus Tower (in the middle of the pic) and the Main Tor towers (to the very left) are up. *


----------



## Kaufmann

Cosmo posted photos of Berlin?! Okay here is Dortmund ^^


Quelle:Kaufmann



















Quelle:Ruhrnachrichten


----------



## Radiokott

Kristian_KG said:


> ?!!? :nuts:


here is incomplete list:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Список_самых_высоких_зданий_Москвы

*1* supertall (>300m) + *8* 200-300m + *15* 150-200m + *50* 100-150 m. 

I saw a full list in Russian section, and it had 100 buildings.

U/C: *4* supertalls + *7* 150-300 m


----------



## Fab87

*MILAN*

(of course i know it can't be Europe's best, it's in the second-tier group. still promising tho, considering it was almost built from scratch in 5 years)

from 11km away, northern part of Milan, Porta Nuova "cluster"


MILANO Skyline - 3 Dic 2012 by Davide-R., on Flickr


MILANO Skyline - 3 Dic 2012 by Davide-R., on Flickr

from Monte Stella, with the Portello Area (not the main cluster) in the foreground, and Porta Nuova in the background.


MILANO Skyline dal Monte Stella by Davide-R., on Flickr

The whole thing is not complete, with the City Life project the city will get three great world-class towers. City Life is among the most iconographic projects in Europe.


----------



## SASH

Radiokott said:


> Moscow has ~100 buildings taller than 100m.


Moscow 100 Buildings taller than 100 meter - 11.500.000 inhabitants
Frankfurt 28 Buildings taller than 100 meter - 670.000 inhabitants
Rotterdam 20 Buildings taller than 100 - 617.000 inhabitants

100 is not much compared to its size!


----------



## SASH

VitMos said:


> in that case I can think of half of Rotterdam or Frankfurt commieblocks


What has Rotterdam or Frankfurt to do with that! Besides that I thought is was no City vs City in this Thread.


----------



## VitMos

SASH said:


> Moscow 100 Buildings taller than 100 meter - 11.500.000 inhabitants
> Frankfurt 28 Buildings taller than 100 meter - 670.000 inhabitants
> Rotterdam 20 Buildings taller than 100 - 617.000 inhabitants
> 
> 100 is not much compared to its size!


do not get me wrong. You are doing a very strange comparison, the boom of skyscrapers in the world began in the last 20 years. at that time, Moscow has already had 10 million inhabitants and a very tight construction. People can not walk on each other. If we increase the height of the building in proportion to the population (as in Rotterdam for example), Moscow simply burst. it will be worse than Hong Kong. If you visit Moscow, you will realize how much people here. also in Moscow is not 100, and about 140-150 buildings 100+ m and 1,358 buildings 20+ storeys (60+ meters)



SASH said:


> What has Rotterdam or Frankfurt to do with that! Besides that I thought is was no City vs City in this Thread.


hno:
I would say that the majority of high-rise residential buildings in Moscow is not worse than in Rotterdam or Frankfurt
*Moscow*
















http://vk.com/rockwill
















http://vk.com/id19162330


----------



## Fab87

Well Vit, i respect Moscow very much, but you can't really compare commie blocks with west european residential midrises. They may look similar sometimes, but the interiors are completely different. And in Russia they are everywhere!


----------



## VitMos

Fab87 said:


> Well Vit, i respect Moscow very much, but you can't really compare commie blocks with west european residential midrises. They may look similar sometimes, but the interiors are completely different. And in Russia they are everywhere!


Russia has no commie blocks above 100 meters:bash:
Once you know what you're trying to prove? where is the interior? I speak of the appearance of the building


----------



## Fab87

Nothing to prove, I guess you're right in saying that commieblocks and highrises are not the same thing in Moscow. Don't get me wrong, i really like the city, the skyline and its architecture!


----------



## ProdayuSlona

Fab87 said:


> but the interiors are completely different.



The interiors of a lot of Russian mid/high rise residential buildings are often very, very good. Not that it matters here.


----------



## goschio

There are hardly any residential highrises in Frankfurt anyway. 90% is office.


----------



## Yellow Fever

This is an old pic but I think its still worth to post it. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sempoo/7426356720/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Tiaren

*Frankfurt*, Europes number 1:


Frankfurt Skyline by hanslook, on Flickr


----------



## Owl.

I think at the moment my top 5 are;

1) Frankfurt
2) London
3) Paris
4) Warsaw
5) Milan

:cheers:


----------



## SASH

A part of the Rotterdam Skyline. Rotterdam has got 11 Buildings > 100 meters which are not on this Photo! 



SASH said:


> pan_121130_001 by 123_456, on Flickr


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Yekatrinberg, Russia


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

My top 10
1. Moscow
2. London
3. Frankfurt
4. Istanbul
5. Paris
5. Yekaterinburg
6. Milan
7. Vienna
8. Rotterdam
9. Warsaw


----------



## Himmelwärts

*awesome!*
vienna is two times in your top 10!!
:banana:


----------



## VitMos

Himmelwärts said:


> *awesome!*
> vienna is two times in your top 10!!
> :banana:


this is a very worthy skyline :cheers:
my top:
1. Moscow/London
2. Frankfurt
3. Paris
4. Warsaw
5. Rotterdam
6. Kiev
7. Istambul
8. Milan (soon to rise above in my rating)
9. Ekaterinburg / Vienna
10. Barcelona


----------



## Union.SLO

Lithuanian capital - Vilnius, has also built-up quite a nice little skyline. 



Llinass said:


> (c) imantas_b http://www.efoto.lt/node/807483



by *sidstamm*



Llinass said:


> (c) Lettered http://www.miestai.net/forumas/showpost.php?p=641396&postcount=344


----------



## Yellow Fever

Cute!


----------



## Tiaren

Will you show me a pic of City of Capitals, with just about 8 towers? *yawn* You couldn't even count all the towers in the above Frankfurt picture. 
And, yeah, exactly because Frankfurt is a much smaller city than wide spread out Moscow, it's compact skyline is much more impressive.

But I should respect your opinion. let's leave it at that.


----------



## SO143

the real number one is this fellas! :lol:


----------



## Tiaren

Yeah...it kinda looks okay-ish...


----------



## Countach

il fenomeno said:


> i dont get the obsession with "supertalls" (which is just a constructed term anyway). some of the best syklines on earth do not have any of these "supertalls". look at los angeles, singapore etc...


 I agree. For common people there are just skyscrapers, the others are just definitions that help the discussions among skyscraper's lovers (and sometimes also controversial) but have nothing to do with the beauty of a Skyline.


----------



## VitMos

*8 towers-city*
































http://vk.com/moscowcity_news


----------



## Tiaren

So this:


VitMos said:


> *8 towers-city*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://vk.com/moscowcity_news


Is honestly better than this?










hno:


----------



## VitMos

SO143 said:


> the real number one is this fellas! :lol:


Best skyline however as well as always:cheers:


----------



## VitMos

Tiaren said:


> So this:
> 
> Is honestly better than this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:


:bash:
in this photo is several times greater than the skyscrapers in Frankfurt and also without MIBC








http://vk.com/msc_whiterabbit
*more Moscow*
















http://vk.com/guardest








http://vk.com/id19162330
































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/wander911/








http://vk.com/id154866683
















http://vk.com/albums5203509








http://pwndplace.livejournal.com/2876.html
















http://vk.com/club575399








































http://vk.com/nick268


----------



## Raddie

Frankfurt's skyline is somewhat impressive but I don't think it is that good. It severely lacks a bridge between the few-story lowrise buildings and the (for European standards) supertalls.

Frankfurt's skyline would be so much better if it would have a solid base of 70-100 m tall towers in front of all its talls. Something where it is really lacking compared to the metropolises of Europe. The last picture on the previous page reflects what you feel in real life, it's really two cities, one there on the ground and one up there in the sky. In real life, it really feels disconnected.

The biggest culprit is the Mainzer Landstrasse. 

Besides, it is quite a spreadout skyline, the above angle is one of the only ones where it looks like one cluster.

I like the city, because it's an unreal combination of a cute European city with supertalls. It's a one-of-a kind place. But the skyline falls short on aesthetic beauty imo, even on a European scale, and on a worldwide scale it's just a missed chance. Frankfurt should take some serious inspiration from Seattle, comparable in height, but just much more balanced. 

La Defense is still unbeaten in terms of density, urbanity and builtup in my opinion. London is getting there, but even with all it's boom still disappointing considering its importance in the world. 

I'm damn impressed by Yekaterinburg. That's just simple Asian awesomeness in Europe. 

In the non-capital, non national financial centre category Rotterdam is imrpessive. Compared to comparable cities like Birmingham, Manchester, Lille or Hamburg, it simply owns the place. That skyline could beat Frankfurt if they would build one or two 200m towers. Simply because the height buildup is much more balanced (although I must say I don't really like the Wilhelminapier in this sense, but it does add a nice two sides of the river urbanity).

Unfortunately, I'm not seeing it happening soon.


----------



## Los Earth

VitMos said:


> I think in 3-4 years will be as follows:
> *1-tier group:*
> London and Moscow(in these cities built more skyscrapers than in many other combined, absolute domination in Europe)
> *2-tier group:*
> Paris, Frankfurt, Warsaw, Istambul, Ekaterinburg, Milan, Rotterdam, Benidorm, Kiev
> *3-tier group:*
> Madrid, Barselona, Samara, Liverpool, Sochi, Naples, Berlin, St.-Petersburg


Ekaterinburg, Samara, Sochi and Berlin should not be here


----------



## Union.SLO

^^Agreed - rather than some others, *The Hague* would fit much more into the 3rd group IMO:



by *Christopher A. Dominic*


by *Christopher A. Dominic*



Leonardo M. Gaz said:


>





Momo1435 said:


>


----------



## il fenomeno

:drool: the hagues skyline is beautiful, pure classicism. in my very personal rating, its better than most other european syklines.


----------



## VitMos

Union.SLO said:


> ^^Agreed - rather than some others, *The Hague* would fit much more into the 3rd group IMO:


I'm sorry I forgot the Haguehno:

*new:This ranking is based on my assumption!*
*1-tier group:*
London and Moscow
*2-tier group:*
Paris, Frankfurt, Warsaw, Istambul, Ekaterinburg, Milan, Rotterdam, Benidorm, Kiev, Hague, Vienna
*3-tier group:*
Madrid, Barselona, Samara, Liverpool, Sochi, Naples, Kazan
*4-tier group:*
St.-Petersburg, Berlin, Grozny, Monaco, .......


----------



## VitMos

*Ekaterinburg, Russia*
















































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vzadumin/
by Revenger 666


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

ekaterienburg looks nice, but needs one or two eyecatchers in the center.
So it looks a bit like Birmingham doubled in mass and slightly better in quality.
Still thanks for the pictures. Like to see some pictures of more unknown european skylines.

anyway


Twister2010 said:


>



>> scroll


----------



## VitMos

^^ you compare it to Ekaterinburg?:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Himmelwärts

VitMos said:


> I'm sorry I forgot the Haguehno:
> 
> *new:This ranking is based on my assumption!*
> *1-tier group:*
> London and Moscow
> *2-tier group:*
> Paris, Frankfurt, Warsaw, Istambul, Ekaterinburg, Milan, Rotterdam, Benidorm, Kiev, Hague
> *3-tier group:*
> Madrid, Barselona, Samara, Liverpool, Sochi, Naples
> *4-tier group:*
> St.-Petersburg, Berlin, Grozny, Monaco.......


you also forgot vienna, but included grozny instead..
hno:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

VitMos said:


> ^^ you compare it to Ekaterinburg?:lol::lol::lol::lol:


no. I am posting a picture. Not more, not less
So what's your point?


----------



## undercontrol

*My top 5:
1. Frankfurt
2. London
3. Moscow
4. Paris
5. Rotterdam

Some pictures of Madrid*


Amanecer en Madrid el 12 del 12 del 12 por Juan Carlos Cortina, en Flickr


Asomado a la ventana en Torre Espacio por Juan Carlos Cortina, en Flickr











Madrid skyline por davic, en Flickr


m azca noche feb05 07 por JuanLuisPolo, en Flickr


----------



## VitMos

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> no. I am posting a picture. Not more, not less
> So what's your point?


del


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

why do you think I hate russia?


----------



## VitMos

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> why do you think I hate russia?


Is not it funny to compare a flat city with several high-rise buildings and huge city with more than a hundred high buildings. I come to what you just discriminate against my countryhno: I hope this is not true


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

You are saying: "JJJ posted a picture of Hamburg, because he hates russia"?
Seriously?


----------



## VitMos

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> You are saying: "JJJ posted a picture of Hamburg, because he hates russia"?
> Seriously?


you often edit your message, I do not know what to answer me:lol:
ok ,
explain to me the reasons why you believe that Ekaterinburg at Birmingham
I'm sorry, I did not want to touch your feelings, I just do not understand your comparison


----------



## Union.SLO

Sorry VitMos but I too think you're being a bit paranoid and you've interpreted his post completely different as it was meant. I mean the guy said it's nice to see photos of less known skylines like Yekaterinburg's and in post later you accuse him of being hateful?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Yes, I edit my messages, because very often it is not clear what you are intending to express. I posted a picture and you pointed on it "you comparing it to Ekata. hahahalol"
I was unsure what you are refering to, so I edited it to "No, I posted a picture" and asked for your point.
Your point was, that I would hate russia, what is a very poor argumantation, btw. From your last comment I guess you are agry because I wrote, that Eka needs a central eyecatcher, if not it would look a bit like brimingham skyline twice mass and slighty better in quality.
Is this interpretation of the reason of your complaiment right?


----------



## 970467

Himmelwärts said:


> you also forgot vienna, but included grozny instead..
> hno:




^^ Thank you for posting almost 20 years old pictures:lol:
Btw the picture has something romantic.





















Europe's biggest mosque.






















The sources you can see in the pictures


----------



## VitMos

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Yes, I edit my messages, because very often it is not clear what you are intending to express. I posted a picture and you pointed on it "you comparing it to Ekata. hahahalol"
> I was unsure what you are refering to, so I edited it to "No, I posted a picture" and asked for your point.
> Your point was, that I would hate russia, what is a very poor argumantation, btw. From your last comment I guess you are agry because I wrote, that Eka needs a central eyecatcher, if not it would look a bit like brimingham skyline twice mass and slighty better in quality.
> Is this interpretation of the reason of your complaiment right?


I deleted this stupid post, I hope everyone is happy now
I saw your post from a hint of the fact that Ekaterinburg is too small for the subject and comparable only with a small skyline Birmingham
I think it's just the complexity of translation again sorry for my misunderstanding
Ekaterinburg fell into a few easy thanks to a group of two towers being built that may close all the gaps in skyline


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Yes, I edit my messages, because very often it is not clear what you are intending to express. I posted a picture and you pointed on it "you comparing it to Ekata. hahahalol"
> I was unsure what you are refering to, so I edited it to "No, I posted a picture" and asked for your point.
> Your point was, that I would hate russia, what is a very poor argumantation, btw. From your last comment I guess you are agry because I wrote, that Eka needs a central eyecatcher, if not it would look a bit like brimingham skyline twice mass and slighty better in quality.
> Is this interpretation of the reason of your complaiment right?


Guys lets cool it down it's just a skyline and I doubt that any Of the posters here owns a skyscraper  
As for birmingham in the UK I think Ekatrinberg easily outperform Birmingham as it has handful of buildings 100m+ tall plus the current U/C ones , Birmingham in the UK looks pretty much like Novosibirsk 

Novosibirsk










Birmingham


----------



## Alexenergy

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Guys lets cool it down it's just a skyline and I doubt that any Of the posters here owns a skyscraper
> As for birmingham in the UK I think Ekatrinberg easily outperform Birmingham as it has handful of buildings 100m+ tall plus the current U/C ones , Birmingham in the UK looks pretty much like Novosibirsk
> 
> Novosibirsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birmingham


EkateribUrg, not EkaterinbErg...


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Alexenergy said:


> EkateribUrg, not EkaterinbErg...


:bash: it's Yekatrinburg no Ekatrinburg
:bash:


----------



## il fenomeno

yikatrinenburg?


----------



## Ecological

No idea why you guys are talking about Birmingham but here is a pano anyway










Birmingham doesn't have enough ighrises. The city is very different from other UK cities though and is very 20th century thanks to the over development in the 60's.


----------



## VitMos

*Kyiv,Ukraine *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimakorol/8206528019








http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/








http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/
































http://elektraua.livejournal.com/








http://skvortsov75.35photo.ru/photo_338504/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/maksimov-brz/view/418437?page=0








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimakorol/7777777088/


----------



## Erhan

10 skyscrapers U/C in this picture, only 3 have enough height to be visible.









http://www.fotokritik.com/3006339/istanbul-cold-night


----------



## SO143

cities like liverpool, birmingham, berlin or milan don't belong to this thread lol :sarcasm:


----------



## Countach

SO143 said:


> cities like liverpool, birmingham, berlin or milan don't belong to this thread lol :sarcasm:


 Most of people here have Milan in their Top 10, because it is one of the best in Europe. You should respect the opinion of other people. If you want to see only London you should read only the threads dedicated to London. You should stop trolling all the skyline related threads, you are making most of the forumers feeling unconfortable with your attitude of insulting other cities. I hope that some Moderator will notice it and will punish you somehow, so maybe you will learn the good manners.


----------



## Ecological

I think Milan is coming along really nicely!!


----------



## Countach

*Milan* 

thanks to the Italian forumer dox74



IMG_0348 by egolamb, on Flickr



IMG_0356 by egolamb, on Flickr


----------



## Galaco.

Actually, we're talking about the best european skyline and honestly it's between Moscow, London, Paris and Frankfurt. Milan is awesome and I love Milan but it's a bit early to compete(in skyline terms) with theese ones, let's wait a few years. My top 10 would be:

1. Moscow
2. London
3. Paris
4. Frankfurt
5. Milan
6. Warsaw
7. Istanbul
8. Amsterdam
9. Rotterdam
10. Madrid


----------



## ja.centy

Several _refreshment_ pics from *Warsaw*. 









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## SO143

superb :applause:


----------



## Alexenergy

3-4 buildings above 150 meters and Warsaw will in the first tier group


----------



## sieradzanin1

Warsaw Skyscraper :
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=993

>150m

4 Built 
+
4 U/C
= 8 Built in 2015


----------



## Fab87

SO143 said:


> cities like liverpool, birmingham, berlin or milan don't belong to this thread lol :sarcasm:


If it's about the best european skyline, only Moscow, London, Paris and Frankfurt should be here. 
It's more about the best european skylineS, which includes also the second group.


----------



## markuus

I guess with all the construction and planned skyscrapers, in a decade Warsaw should be in top 5. 

For now, it is definitely in top 7. lol


----------



## sok12

I think that Warsaw already is in top 5

My top 5:
1. London
2. Frankfurt
3. Moscow 
4. Paris
5. Warsaw


----------



## Kaufmann

*Dortmund*









Source: © 2008 - 2012 Christopher Badde (pixelpsycho) | auf aufgeführten coolphotoblogs.com | gelistet an photoblogs.org


----------



## Kristian_KG

Moscow..


----------



## il fenomeno

Kaufmann said:


> *Dortmund*


whats that second tv tower in the distance?


----------



## Kaufmann

il fenomeno said:


> whats that second tv tower in the distance?


Frontier TV Tower of Dortmund and Schwerte


----------



## ja.centy

ja.centy said:


> Several _refreshment_ pics from *Warsaw*.
> 
> http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/174/p9211271.jpg
> 
> (...)


...and a few more.









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## devendra1

if number of talls is the criteria (which should be) then Moscow should be on the top and that too by a good margin.


----------



## SO143

:yes:


----------



## sieradzanin1

Warsaw , Poland :

By adamMa



adamMa said:


> to coś z dołu





adamMa said:


>


By Polex



Polex said:


> big picture
> http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/8703/712288obrazoyowimg1306i.jpg
> 
> Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## Axelferis

Paris la defense:


Perspective par axelferis, sur Flickr


----------



## harrypowell

Paris,Moscow and London are waaay ahead of the rest of Europe. Of these three I find it almost impossible to seperate them.

I love London's clutter and the mix of elegant old and shiny new.. and London's massiveness.

I love Paris' density and the shots juxtaposing the Eiffel tower with la Defense are unbeatable.

I love Moscow's height and again massiveness.


----------



## Alexenergy

What about Frankfurt, I think it has wide and high skyline...


----------



## Tiaren

^^
No, no, no, as we've learned from the experts here, *Frankfurt*'s skyline is only second rate in Europe.


Morgendunst, Frankfurt am Main by Spiegelneuronen, on Flickr


Monarchie und Alltag [Grauschleier]. by universaldilletant, on Flickr


----------



## VitMos

^^When you realize that people have different opinions? Frankfurt a little bit better than Warsaw for me, but it my opinion
*Yekaterinburg, Russia*








































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vzadumin/


----------



## Alexenergy

First group- these are far ahead of other
1. Moscow
2. Frankfurt
3. London
4. Paris
5. Warsaw
Second group
6. Istanbul
7. Madrid
8. Milan
9. Vienna
10. Rotterdam
Third group
11. The Hague
12. Barcelona
13. Amsterdam
14. Yekaterinburg 
15. Manchester
16. Hamburg 
Fourth group
17. Malmo
18. Samara
19. Benidorm
20. Kiev


----------



## Union.SLO

^^At first glance not a bad list, however how could you seriously put Malmö among the top 20? It has one of the Europe's finest skyscrapers, but that's all about the skyline.




ceng said:


> Picture by me.


----------



## harrypowell

Alexenergy said:


> First group- these are far ahead of other
> 1. Moscow
> 2. Frankfurt
> 3. London
> 4. Paris
> 5. Warsaw
> Second group
> 6. Istanbul
> 7. Madrid
> 8. Milan
> 9. Vienna
> 10. Rotterdam
> Third group
> 11. The Hague
> 12. Barcelona
> 13. Amsterdam
> 14. Yekaterinburg
> 15. Manchester
> 16. Hamburg
> Fourth group
> 17. Malmo
> 18. Samara
> 19. Benidorm
> 20. Kiev


I don't think Warsaw belongs in the first tier.. unless you want to swap it with Frankfurt? 

Frankfurt is juuuussst holding on in the first tier but Milan and Istanbul are closing in fast.


----------



## Alexenergy

harrypowell said:


> I don't think Warsaw belongs in the first tier.. unless you want to swap it with Frankfurt?
> 
> Frankfurt is juuuussst holding on in the first tier but Milan and Istanbul are closing in fast.


Yes, I want, I think their skylines are very similar looking.
Guy, that was my opinion, in general, you can create your list to not challenge mine.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

_FIRST TIER_:

1) Frankfurt
2) London
3) Moscow
4) Paris

_SECOND TIER_:

5) Warsaw
6) Rotterdam
7) Istanbul 
8) Milan

_THIRD TIER_:

9) The Hague
10) Vienna
11) Madrid
12) Benidorm

_FOURTH TIER_:

13) Baku
14) Kiev
15) Barcelona
16) Vilnius
17) Brussels
18) Amsterdam

_FIFTH TIER_:

19) Manchester
20) Valencia
21) Sarajevo
22) Birmingham
23) Dnipropetrovsk
24) Düsseldorf
25) Naples

_SIXTH TIER_:

26) Cologne
27) Leeds
28) Lyon
29) Genoa
30) Tallinn
31) Hamburg
32) Monte-Carlo 
33) Berlin
34) Samara
35) Katovice
36) Zurich
37) Sochi


----------



## Countach

In my opinion the skyline of Naples is so underrated compared to most of the cities mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Los Earth

What do the different colors represent?


----------



## Yellow Fever

Los Earth said:


> What do the different colors represent?


different regions in Europe?


----------



## harrypowell

It's just my opinion but I think Frankfurt is flattererd somewhat to be considered on a par with the likes of Paris and Moscow ... Sure it's got a neat cluster .. but beyond that ? 

I think there's now a sub first tier with Frankfurt and Warsaw ..


----------



## Llinass

Vilnius



















Tallinn



















Oslo


----------



## Tiaren

VitMos said:


> ^^When you realize that people have different opinions?


When you finally spare us your Yekaterinburg spam. hno:
Is that city even european?! Last time I checked, it was situated *east* of the Ural-mountain range, which is usually seen as the border of Europe.


----------



## Los Earth

Yellow Fever said:


> different regions in Europe?


The regions don't really make sense

900th post!


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Congrats!


----------



## Galik




----------



## Yellow Fever

wtf have the last two photos got to do with the skyline?


----------



## harrypowell

Yellow Fever said:


> wtf have the last two photos got to do with the skyline?


:lol:

But his first pic is as iconic as it gets.. :cheers:


----------



## Union.SLO

Vienna 



o0ink said:


>


----------



## Jex7844

*By Pattali:*









Where the cranes are ---> the *Canopée* U/C (the new 'Halles')

*By Gelinh:*








​


----------



## blackroseimmortal

İstanbul 



Istanbullu said:


> I have a special interest on the Maslak Skyline, plus my home is very near to Maslak so i've taken plenty of pictures of this skyline...
> 
> These are the newest ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republic Day:
> 
> 
> Panaromic view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street level:


----------



## blackroseimmortal

İstanbul 



Gordion said:


>





Erhan said:


> Ferhan K. @ Foursquare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gurkan C. @ Foursquare





Jakob said:


> http://www.fotokritik.com/2997614/autumn-leaves


----------



## blackroseimmortal

İstanbul 




Jakob said:


> On Bosphorus bridge(Boğaz köprüsü) by Magic green eyes, on Flickr





goksel_k said:


>


----------



## haikiller11

Napoli, the most underrated skyline in Europe

NeopolisSKyLine 2.0 by StanPoliTo, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

Jex7844 said:


> *By Pattali:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the cranes are ---> the *Canopée* U/C (the new 'Halles')
> 
> *By Gelinh:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Paris does a fantastic job (the best in Europe), to keep it's old cityscape historic and beautiful and to build one of the densest skyscraper clusters in Europe at the rim of the city. So the city has got something for every kind of architecture fan (historic and modern) and neither one is disturbed, because old and new are strictly seperated. But then you get those awesome views, where you see the old and new Paris combined. Just lovely!


----------



## Kristian_KG

haikiller11 said:


> Napoli, the most underrated skyline in Europe


I agree.


----------



## Countach

Kristian_KG said:


> I agree.


 Me too, absolutely underrated


----------



## Kristian_KG

^^
Here are the most common Rotterdam, Warsaw and Milan. We need more pictures of Napoli.


----------



## Axelferis

i'm sorry guys but let's be serious one second!

The first tiers must include exclusively sperheavyweight champions like:

Paris
London
frankfurt and a new comer Moscow 


Then please stop to put warsaw in that league! It has nothing to do to compete with paris & london!

Do you realize that the GDP produced by La defense or canary wharf and the city surpasses the GDP of the whole Poland?

Please stop to include this skyline in the top league.
warsaw beats perhaps vienna and rotterdam but stop to compare it with paris, london , frankfurt


----------



## VitMos

Axelferis said:


> i'm sorry guys but let's be serious one second!
> 
> The first tiers must include exclusively sperheavyweight champions like:
> 
> Paris
> London
> frankfurt and a new comer Moscow
> 
> 
> Then please stop to put warsaw in that league! It has nothing to do to compete with paris & london!
> 
> Do you realize that the GDP produced by La defense or canary wharf and the city surpasses the GDP of the whole Poland?
> 
> Please stop to include this skyline in the top league.
> warsaw beats perhaps vienna and rotterdam but stop to compare it with paris, london , frankfurt


Moscow had the skyline long before the emergence of skyscrapers in the rest of Europe; not quite correctly called a rookie, she only had a gap in the crisis years (90's)
I have little interest in assessing GDP Skyline. Warsaw is very massive and beautiful skyline, but so far for me, it does not belong to the first group, although I understand people relating it to the first group
You may notice that all the cities of the first group are very different in terms of population, so it is judged by the quality of architecture, massiveness, height, and not for economic or political indicators


----------



## Countach

Axelferis said:


> i'm sorry guys but let's be serious one second! The first tiers must include exclusively sperheavyweight champions like: Paris London frankfurt and a new comer Moscow Then please stop to put warsaw in that league! It has nothing to do to compete with paris & london! Do you realize that the GDP produced by La defense or canary wharf and the city surpasses the GDP of the whole Poland? Please stop to include this skyline in the top league. warsaw beats perhaps vienna and rotterdam but stop to compare it with paris, london , frankfurt


 We are discussing about skylines here, not GDP. Everybody has it's own tastes and ideas and I have to say that I love Warsaw and it's skyline. Maybe London and Paris have better skylines, but for sure Warsaw's skyscrapers and highrises are integrated in the city in a better way.


----------



## Alexenergy

Axelferis said:


> i'm sorry guys but let's be serious one second!
> 
> The first tiers must include exclusively sperheavyweight champions like:
> 
> Paris
> London
> frankfurt and a new comer Moscow
> 
> 
> Then please stop to put warsaw in that league! It has nothing to do to compete with paris & london!
> 
> Do you realize that the GDP produced by La defense or canary wharf and the city surpasses the GDP of the whole Poland?
> 
> Please stop to include this skyline in the top league.
> warsaw beats perhaps vienna and rotterdam but stop to compare it with paris, london , frankfurt


Please, stop to impose your opinion, that's just your view. Of course, you can express it here, but if somebody thinks that Warsaw is in the first tier, he can put it in the first tier, cause nobody has got allowance to stop him, OK? 
BTW, Happy New Year


----------



## Szymulek

Axelferis said:


> i'm sorry guys but let's be serious one second!
> 
> The first tiers must include exclusively sperheavyweight champions like:
> 
> Paris
> London
> frankfurt and a new comer Moscow
> 
> 
> Then please stop to put warsaw in that league! It has nothing to do to compete with paris & london!
> 
> Do you realize that the GDP produced by La defense or canary wharf and the city surpasses the GDP of the whole Poland?
> 
> Please stop to include this skyline in the top league.
> warsaw beats perhaps vienna and rotterdam but stop to compare it with paris, london , frankfurt


We're talking just about skyline, not GDP...
No offense taken. Actually in Poland we are used to such opinions. I mean: you can't win with me cause I'm rich and you're poor. 

To be 100% clear: unfortunately for you GDP of the whole London or the whole Paris is much lower than GDP of Poland.

Nevertheless (in my personal opinion) Warsaw doesn't belong to tier 1 of this league. My personal list (in this order):

Tier 1:
1. Fankfurt
2. Paris
3. London
4. Moscow

Tier 2:
5. Rotterdam
6. Warsaw
7. Istanbul

Tier 3:
8. The Hague
9. Milan
10. Vilnius/Vienna/Napoli

I just can't put Madrid on my list with its 4 skyscrapers built at once in 2008...sorry mates.


----------



## Tiaren

*Frankfurt* by night:


One Night in Frankfurt by _flowtation, on Flickr


Downtown Frankfurt @ Night by _flowtation, on Flickr


Frankfurt Traffic by _flowtation, on Flickr

And here the future financial heart of Europe rising, the ECB:

Tilt Bank by _flowtation, on Flickr


----------



## Countach

Frankfurt is still the number one. It has nice and tall towers, the skyline is balanced and the skyscrapers are well integrated in the city. No other skyline in Europe has the same elements all together.


----------



## harrypowell

Countach said:


> Frankfurt is still the number one. It has nice and tall towers, the skyline is balanced and the skyscrapers are well integrated in the city. No other skyline in Europe has the same elements all together.


Absolutely disagree 


Paris Moscow and London are in a class of their own .. Mega and Massive

Frankfurt is a pretty small place in comparison and no matter how many angles and shots you give it , eventually they're exhausted ..and it just gets boring .


----------



## Yellow Fever

Frankfurt's skyline looks pretty dense to me. At least it is in the photos.


----------



## Countach

I disagree with harrypowell 
For example Moscow has a very impressive skyscraper skyline but quite small (in larger views the skyline is quite avarage). Paris has a very good density (probabily only Naples and maybe London have similar highrises density into an European cluster) but for all the other parameters Frankfurt seems superior to me. In London the skyscrapers are too much spread all around the city and it makes it less impressive than it could be.
There are 2 different attitudes to build skyscrapers in Europe: the first one is dedicating to the skyscrapers an "isolated" area (Paris, Naples, Moscow..), the second one is to have skyscrapers growing as a "spontaneous" element of the city, eventually also in the city center (Frankfurt, Warsaw, Milan). I prefer the second attitude. London seems somewhere in the middle. 
I wrote all this just to explain that there are many elements to judge a skyline, and everybody has it's own parameters and tastes.
I love this variety that Europe has.


----------



## Fab87

I almost 100% agree with Eduardo Ramirez. But i think Naples deserves a spot in the third tier. 

_FIRST TIER_

1) Frankfurt
2) London
3) Moscow
4) Paris

_SECOND TIER_:

5) Warsaw
6) Istanbul 
7) Rotterdam
8) Milan

_THIRD TIER_:

9) Vienna
10)* Naples*
11) Madrid
12) Benidorm
13) The Hague


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^ Since you're from Italy..  
Well, I like the Naples cluster, it's decently massive, but I think it lacks a bit in quality (of course not like Benidorm, however it's far away from it regarding the size of the skyline).



Los Earth said:


> The regions don't really make sense
> 
> 900th post!


Sorry for the late reply. Yes, the colors resemble the different regions within Europe.

Western Europe (North)
Western Europe (South)
Eastern (Slavic) Europe
Baltic States
Other


----------



## Fab87

Naples


Centro Direzionale di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Naples skyline di dblasb, su Flickr


Finally time to go home... di Thoughts like clouds, su Flickr


Il Centro Direzionale di Napoli / The Naples Business Area (1985-1995) - Master Plan: Architect Kenzo Tange di * Karl *, su Flickr


NeopolisSKyLine di StanPoliTo, su Flickr


----------



## JanVL

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> ^ Since you're from Italy..
> Well, I like the Naples cluster, it's decently massive, but I think it lacks a bit in quality (of course not like Benidorm, however it's far away from it regarding the size of the skyline).
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. Yes, the colors resemble the different regions within Europe.
> 
> Western Europe (North)
> Western Europe (South)
> Eastern (Slavic) Europe
> Baltic States
> Other


Just as information: Poland is in Central-Europe, not Eastern-Europe


----------



## Fab87

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> ^ Since you're from Italy..
> Well, I like the Naples cluster, it's decently massive, but I think it lacks a bit in quality (of course not like Benidorm, however it's far away from it regarding the size of the skyline).


Well I'm from northern Italy, not from Naples. 

I agree on that, the quality is not great. The cluster was designed by Kenzo Tange in the 80's. Still, together with La Defense is the only area in Europe built following the ideas of Le Corbusier, the ideal city of skyscrapers. In the Centro Direzionale of Naples there are no cars, streets are at underground level, whereas on the surface it's all pedestrian area.


----------



## Axelferis

no pedestrian doesn't mean quality! :nono:
Canary wharf has little roads and plazas and trust me it is a delight to walk there.

But in general i prefer cluster built on the middle of the city like the american model.
When you build in the middle of streets you create an continuous atmosphere with the city like they do in london.

Everybody can see the architecture as a vibrant part of the nature of the town.


----------



## Fab87

Axelferis said:


> no pedestrian doesn't mean quality! :nono:
> Canary wharf has little roads and plazas and trust me it is a delight to walk there.
> 
> But in general i prefer cluster built on the middle of the city like the american model.
> When you build in the middle of streets you create an continuous atmosphere with the city like they do in london.
> 
> Everybody can see the architecture as a vibrant part of the nature of the town.


I acutally agree with you, in fact La Defense is not my fav skyline and cluster in Europe. I prefer Frankfurt, which is well integrated in the city. I like the City of London and Warsaw for the same reason.

Still, i think it was worth pointing out this peculiarity of Naples. I wonder how many people here knew about it


----------



## Yellow Fever

JanVL said:


> Just as information: *Poland is in Central-Europe*, not Eastern-Europe


It is geographically but not politically.


----------



## Szymulek

It is politically but not historically. :nuts:
Central Europe isn't Western Europe, is it?

Oh come on! Let's talk about hmm Best European Skyline...?
There's one picture of Warsaw. I've seen it today on the news. It's dated ~April 2012 but it's quite good to sum up 2012! 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Jex7844

*By Martin Kaye on 15 October:*










*By Rémy Carteret on 7 October:*









*Photos by Daniel Désir on 30 December:*


















On 20 November









On 19 December​


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








http://vk.com/nick268








http://vk.com/albums5457050








http://vk.com/m9751








http://vk.com/zetix2
by theAlone


----------



## Guajiro1

^^ Love the soviet skyscrapers


----------



## Yellow Fever

should be the Russian skyscrapers.


----------



## harrypowell

Countach said:


> I disagree with harrypowell
> For example Moscow has a very impressive skyscraper skyline but quite small (in larger views the skyline is quite avarage). Paris has a very good density (probabily only Naples and maybe London have similar highrises density into an European cluster) but for all the other parameters Frankfurt seems superior to me. In London the skyscrapers are too much spread all around the city and it makes it less impressive than it could be.
> There are 2 different attitudes to build skyscrapers in Europe: the first one is dedicating to the skyscrapers an "isolated" area (Paris, Naples, Moscow..), the second one is to have skyscrapers growing as a "spontaneous" element of the city, eventually also in the city center (Frankfurt, Warsaw, Milan). I prefer the second attitude. London seems somewhere in the middle.
> I wrote all this just to explain that there are many elements to judge a skyline, and everybody has it's own parameters and tastes.
> I love this variety that Europe has.


I agree with almost everything you say here. Great post. 

Still, i think you have to take into account a cities overall size ect.. 

I have trouble comparing Paris and Frankfurt tbh .. I know Franfurt looks pretty and impressive in photos .. but even in some of these you get a sense of just how small Frankfurt is in comparison with your Paris' and Moscows' ect..


----------



## Axelferis

*Paris* La defense 


11112012-_DSC4385.jpg par StayNervous, sur Flickr


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Happy New Year every one my January 2013 ranking

First tier
1. Moscow
2. London
3. Frankfurt
4. Paris

Second tier
1. Madrid
2. Yekatrinberg
3. Milan
4. Rotterdam
5. Istanbul


Third tier 
1. Novosibirsk
2. Vienna
3. Birmingham
4. Warsaw ( Warsaw is some how overrated it's building are too short)
5. Berlin
6. St petersberg 
7. Dortmund
8. Manchester
9. Barcelona


----------



## JanVL

Most of them are the same height as Paris and London, except the shard of course . And more talls to come.

Almost finished, T/O already

Zlota 44 (Daniel Liebeskind, same as the new Ground Zero project) - 192m
Cosmopolitan Tower (Helmut Jahn) - 160m

Plans for Warsaw the coming years:
Warsaw Spire - 220m, U/C
Echo Tower - 155m U/C
Mennica - 130m
Ilmet - 188m
Torca Towers - 190m & 130m
Liberty tower 130m
And more for sure


----------



## Brad

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Happy New Year every one my January 2013 ranking
> 
> First tier
> 1. Moscow
> 2. London
> 3. Frankfurt
> 4. Paris
> 
> Second tier
> 1. Madrid
> 2. Yekatrinberg
> 3. Milan
> 4. Rotterdam
> 5. Istanbul
> 
> 
> Third tier
> 1. Novosibirsk
> 2. Vienna
> 3. Birmingham
> 4. Warsaw ( Warsaw is some how overrated it's building are too short)
> 5. Berlin
> 6. St petersberg
> 7. Dortmund
> 8. Manchester
> 9. Barcelona


Too many Russian cities 
Only the first tier makes sense///


----------



## Szymulek

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Happy New Year every one my January 2013 ranking
> 
> First tier
> 1. Moscow
> 2. London
> 3. Frankfurt
> 4. Paris
> 
> Second tier
> 1. Madrid
> 2. Yekatrinberg
> 3. Milan
> 4. Rotterdam
> 5. Istanbul
> 
> 
> Third tier
> 1. Novosibirsk
> 2. Vienna
> 3. Birmingham
> 4. Warsaw ( Warsaw is some how overrated it's building are too short)
> 5. Berlin
> 6. St petersberg
> 7. Dortmund
> 8. Manchester
> 9. Barcelona


"Skyscrapers" in Warsaw for sure aren't supertalls.
However when it comes to Europe Warsaw is the same league as Rotterdam.
Warsaw has much more and also taller highrises than Milan, Yekaterinburg, Vienna, Novosibirsk or Birmingham which you put higher in your ranking.


----------



## Dr.Beikes

My favorites:

1. Frankfurt
2. Paris
3. Rotterdam
4. Warzaw
5. Moscow

I really love the 'old' Moscow, as opposed to that new cluster, which just seems so out of place. Now my listing is based solely on aestethics. Warzaw really looks like a miniature Manhattan, and at nighttime it looks amazing. Frankfurt is a no-brainer for me, I've been there several times and it just stands out as the most harmonic to me. Paris is the most beautiful city in the world, so it has to be on my list. Rotterdam has undergone incredible development in the recent decade, and it's rapidly becoming a true metropolis of european standards.


----------



## Guajiro1

Yellow Fever said:


> should be the Russian skyscrapers.


By soviet I meant the soviet era skyscrapers in the third pic.


----------



## VitMos

Dr.Beikes said:


> My favorites:
> 
> 1. Frankfurt
> 2. Paris
> 3. Rotterdam
> 4. Warzaw
> 5. Moscow
> 
> I really love the 'old' Moscow, as opposed to that new cluster, which just seems so out of place. Now my listing is based solely on aestethics. Warzaw really looks like a miniature Manhattan, and at nighttime it looks amazing. Frankfurt is a no-brainer for me, I've been there several times and it just stands out as the most harmonic to me. Paris is the most beautiful city in the world, so it has to be on my list. Rotterdam has undergone incredible development in the recent decade, and it's rapidly becoming a true metropolis of european standards.


that means out of place? no offense but it sounds really stupid. really skyscrapers in the middle of the low-rise buildings in Frankfurt or Warsaw more appropriate?


----------



## Tiaren

Brad said:


> Too many Russian cities
> Only the first tier makes sense///


I said it already, Yekaterinburg and especially Novosibirsk are not even situated in Europe.


----------



## VitMos

Tiaren said:


> I said it already, Yekaterinburg and especially Novosibirsk are not even situated in Europe.


I'm tired of comments about Asian location. actually have to come up with something more specific to the countries in this topic
Asian and European border runs right through Ekaterinburg and Istanbul, but the city is a part of European culture so I think they should be in this topic

I propose to consider only those countries that belong to the Council of Europe. it would be great if a moderator is to fix in the first post


----------



## Radiokott

Ekaterinburg highrises:

completed:
Vysotsky - 54 fl, 188 m
Fevralskaya revolutsiya - 42 fl, 140 m

t/o:
Prisma - 37 fl., 151 m
Demidov - 33 fl., 134 m

u/c:
Iset - 52 fl., 209 m
Radisson SAS - 40 fl.
Olimpiysky - 3 towers x 37 fl.

proposed:
Ural - 70 fl, *380 m* (UMMC plan to start its construction after Iset tower T\O)
Strazhi Urala - 2 towers - 41 fl, 217 m; 36 fl, 163 m
Tatishev - 45 fl.,
De Genin - 50 fl
Ekaterinburg tower - 35 fl., 130 m
Perviy Nikolaevskiy - 2x61 fl.

+ 2-3 other highrise projects
+ more than 80 completed buildings taller than 20 fl.

and yes, Vladivostok is easternmost European city.


----------



## Kristian_KG

Ekat


----------



## JanVL

My friend. If Warsaw got all the proposed tall skyscrapers past years, Warsaw would be the city with the tallest buildings in Europe by now.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

JanVL said:


> My friend. If Warsaw got all the proposed tall skyscrapers past years, Warsaw would be the city with the tallest buildings in Europe by now.


It's not proposed it's UC but will be TO sometime this year, don't forget that st Petersburg is already building 400m+ in Warsaw not even has been proposed such a high rise forget building it.


----------



## JanVL

Nubian_Warrior said:


> It's not proposed it's UC but will be TO sometime this year, don't forget that st Petersburg is already building 400m+ in Warsaw not even has been proposed such a high rise forget building it.


Well, Russia has indeed the potential and money to do it, so it will for sure suceed. Warsaw will have to wait indeed, highest proposed until now was 280m. But there is potential. Next years the places on the Defilad Square (3rd biggest square in the world), next tot The Palace Of Culture and Science will be sold. There is a place for 300m-400m high towers. Even the city council made a possible visualization with towers of that height there. So I guess we are still in the run for the highest buildings in the European Union at least


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

aarhusforever said:


> Barcelona:
> 
> Barcelona, Catalunya by hkpuipui99, on Flickr
> 
> Barcelona Diagonal Mar by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


What I like about Spain that the skyscrapers built in complete harmony with citys style and artistic outlook


----------



## Brad

It's too early to compare Ekaterinburg with Warsaw/ 
Only these buildings comprise the Ekaterinburg skyline *now.*. We are talking about the current skylines.
The quantitiy of u/c is small and the speed of the construction is so slow there/
And it's too late to compare too  since while Ekaterinburg builds 1 skyscraper Warsaw gets several ones.


Radiokott said:


> Ekaterinburg highrises:
> 
> completed:
> Vysotsky - 54 fl, 188 m
> Fevralskaya revolutsiya - 42 fl, 140 m
> 
> t/o:
> Prisma - 37 fl., 151 m
> Demidov - 33 fl., 134 m


PS If we consider the cities often shown in this thread there are many forumers that would say Ekaterinburg is the last and nobody would say Warsaw is the last. On the other hand some people think Warsaw has the best skyline in Europe, nobody would say this about Ekaterinburg 
PPS And yes, Ekaterinburg is to the East of the Ural mountains, so it is in Aisa. It has a European look, so Vladivostok and many other Russian cities have it there too.


----------



## Szymulek

Nubian_Warrior said:


> It's not proposed it's UC but will be TO sometime this year, don't forget that st Petersburg is already building 400m+ in Warsaw not even has been proposed such a high rise forget building it.


I just don't get your point...
Moscow has one of the best clusters of skyscrapers in Europe but you have to admit that the construction of Moscow International Business Center started for real in ~2005... What I mean is that 10 years ago nobody would have picked Moscow for the Best European Skyline. Maybe within several years Yekaterinburg will have the same number of supertalls but now you're comparing a city with 2 completed skyscrapers and 2 T/O...to a city (of Warsaw) with ~20 buildings >100 m (which I personally believe is a minimum) built since 1950's... The tallest building in Warsaw is 237 m. There are also buildings U/C like Warsaw Spire (220 m), Złota 44 (192 m) or Cosmopolitan Twarda 2/4 (160 m). There are of course many proposed but since it's just a vision nobody here even talks about it. Why? Because nobody can post a picture of it as it doesn't exist...

PS. St Petersburg won't have the Best European *Skyline* with one building...even the tallest one in Europe.


----------



## aarhusforever

Manchester, Salford Quays...it has potential IMO :


Salford Quays Skyline by Yatty LRPS, on Flickr

Salford Quays by night by M.P Delaney, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

A part of the North Bank of Rotterdam


Skyline Rotterdam 2009 by Jacqueline ter Haar, on Flickr

South Bank of Rotterdam


- skyline Rotterdam september 2012 - by Jacqueline ter Haar, on Flickr


----------



## VitMos

Ekaterinburg at the level Milan, after Warsaw, Istanbul and Rotterdam (IMO)
by Murman









































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vzadumin/


----------



## Brad

VitMos said:


> Ekaterinburg at the level Milan, after Warsaw, Istanbul and Rotterdam (IMO)


IMHO
Ekat is in the Kiev group and after it/


----------



## Iluminat

There is some impression of a rather low skyline in Ekaterinburg but in terms of architecture it's rather similar to asia.


----------



## SASH

I like the first Photo of Ekaterinburg!


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Szymulek said:


> I just don't get your point...
> Moscow has one of the best clusters of skyscrapers in Europe but you have to admit that the construction of Moscow International Business Center started for real in ~2005... What I mean is that 10 years ago nobody would have picked Moscow for the Best European Skyline. Maybe within several years Yekaterinburg will have the same number of supertalls but now you're comparing a city with 2 completed skyscrapers and 2 T/O...to a city (of Warsaw) with ~20 buildings >100 m (which I personally believe is a minimum) built since 1950's... The tallest building in Warsaw is 237 m. There are also buildings U/C like Warsaw Spire (220 m), Złota 44 (192 m) or Cosmopolitan Twarda 2/4 (160 m). There are of course many proposed but since it's just a vision nobody here even talks about it. Why? Because nobody can post a picture of it as it doesn't exist...
> 
> PS. St Petersburg won't have the Best European *Skyline* with one building...even the tallest one in Europe.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Warsaw

Actually if you go to wikipedia Warsaw has only 17 builings taller than 100m for example moscow has around 150 buildings that are 100m+, for warsaw to look good it requires some supertalls, some of them are from the soviet era, not a big difference from Yekatrinburg 5 built already some need to be TO yet like 3 to delivered this year , speaking of St Petersburg its 7+ buildings over 100m so its skyline should be just fine!


----------



## Countach

I could understand the tastes of almost all the forumers in this thread so far (understand even thinking in a different way) but I really can't understand how it is possible to like Ekaterinburg's skyline.. I really see nothing appealing.. It wouldn't even enter in my top 20 or top 30, I wouldn't even consider it so far. This time I am really surprised by the tastes of people..


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Countach said:


> I could understand the tastes of almost all the forumers in this thread so far (understand even thinking in a different way) but I really can't understand how it is possible to like Ekaterinburg's skyline.. I really see nothing appealing.. It wouldn't even enter in my top 20 or top 30, I wouldn't even consider it so far. This time I am really surprised by the tastes of people..


It's says a lot about your understanding


----------



## Jex7844

*By Philippe Cottier:*


----------



## Countach

Nubian_Warrior said:


> It's says a lot about your understanding


 The ranking you posted says much more of your understanding.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Drop it guys! Remeber, beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## Patrick

O Francoforte. Pic taken by me 2012-Dec-29.


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*




























*Madonna's concert*

















http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=27748


----------



## il fenomeno

Tiaren said:


> Fixed that for you, lol.
> 
> http://ekaterinburgguide.com/img/img3.jpg
> 
> Sorry, Yellow Fever...  I think, no one should spread such obvious nonsense here.


still looks like asia to me, no?


----------



## AJIekc

Yekaterinburg is situated on the border of Europe and Asia


----------



## SO143

please stop with this europe or asia discussion. i am sick of it lol uke:


----------



## Tiaren

il fenomeno said:


> still looks like asia to me, no?


Yes, that's what I said.


----------



## il fenomeno

i see. didnt notice you changed his quote. 



SO143 said:


> please stop with this europe or asia discussion. i am sick of it lol uke:


is london europe at all? its propably on the american continental plate


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Stop this Irritating discussion. It's the same guys how keep bringing it up :bash: We already agreed, thats it is a European city...



Yellow Fever said:


> ...Agreed and lets adopt Yekaterinburg as an European city.


So give it a rest for now, guys...you know how I am refering to :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Yekaterinburg:*


Yekaterinburg by Lenull, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Milano:*


Milano al Tramonto - 5 gennaio 2013 by Obliot, on Flickr

Milano Skyline - january 5 2013 by Obliot, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

This thread was running so well in the beginning. Now that the usual suspects have discovered it it is becoming as boring as all the other skyline threads around in this forum. :down:

Please remember the thread's name guys....


----------



## il fenomeno

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ Stop this Irritating discussion. It's the same guys how keep bringing it up :bash: We already agreed, thats it is a European city...


no, we agreed its not in europe. please remove your related pics.


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


The skyline by rtupholme, on Flickr

London Docklands, Canary Wharf night by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

il fenomeno said:


> no, we agreed its not in europe. please remove your related pics.


Stop it!


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt am Main snow by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Warsaw:*


Warsaw by night by dawid.martynowski, on Flickr

The Palace of Culture and Science by BlogAndTheCity, on Flickr


----------



## sok12

Nice pictures of Frankfurt


----------



## VitMos

*more Warsaw*
by 1lazio


----------



## VitMos

*London*

Canary Wharf by pixelhut, on Flickr


London skyline in early morning by jamesrider, on Flickr[/SIZE]


----------



## aarhusforever

*Istanbul:*


Istanbul Skyline by nevdal, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

VitMos said:


> *more Warsaw*
> by 1lazio


:cheers2:


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London's Skyline by esslingerphoto.com✈, on Flickr


----------



## Brad

Best European skylines.

Moscow - London
Frankfurt - Paris
Istanbul - Warsaw - Rotterdam


----------



## Fab87

More Milan


Milan skyline di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


Milan sunset di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


MILANO Skyline dal Monte Stella di Davide-R., su Flickr


Milano Skyline - january 5 2013 di Obliot, su Flickr


Alba Skyline Milano di rusko70, su Flickr


MILANO skyline di SSC-ITA, su Flickr


MILANO skyline di SSC-ITA, su Flickr


2012-12-08 - 15.42 - P.za Gae Aulenti di * DREAMJAY *, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87

My updated top 10:

1) Frankfurt
2) London
3) Paris
4) Moscow
5) Istanbul
6) Warsaw
7) Rotterdam
8) Milan
9) Vienna
10) Benidorm/Madrid


----------



## Atrium

Fab87 said:


> My updated top 10:
> 
> 1) Frankfurt
> 2) London
> 3) Paris
> 4) Moscow
> 5) Istanbul
> 6) Warsaw
> 7) Rotterdam
> 8) Milan
> 9) Vienna
> 10) Benidorm/Madrid


With Benidorm kicked out from your list, I'm in 100% agreement.


----------



## croomm

so many fans of russian geography.


----------



## SASH

- skyline Rotterdam - by Jacqueline ter Haar, on Flickr


Rotterdam by photo-ay-Travel, on Flickr


Rotterdam by John Andriaan, on Flickr


Rotterdam by Jeronimus, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Madrid:* Looks very cool, but needs more highrises in ths area to complement the skyscrapers 


Ultima luna llena de 2012 en las Torres de Chamartín de Madrid. Explore. by Juan Carlos Cortina, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM* 


Skyline Rotterdam by www.skylinecity.info, on Flickr


 Skyline Rotterdam  by  www.skylinecity.info , on Flickr


Rotterdam Skyline by  www.skylinecity.info , on Flickr




Skyline Rotterdam by  www.Skylinecity.info , on Flickr


----------



## Erhan

Awesome :cheers:



SASH said:


> *ROTTERDAM*
> 
> 
> Skyline Rotterdam by www.skylinecity.info, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

edit


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*

*The right bank*








http://vk.com/id5332411

*The left bank*








http://vk.com/id5332411

Kyiv boasts of more than 500 buildings 20+ floors of which more than 30 are above 100 meters.


----------



## fulger2013

Polish people must destroy the stalininst building... it looks ugly and make Varsovia look like Moscow ... you must say no to the gift of the tyrant who occupied eastern europe making you slaves of russians! )))


----------



## Fab87

fulger2013 said:


> Polish people must destroy the stalininst building... it looks ugly and make Varsovia look like Moscow ... you must say no to the gift of the tyrant who occupied eastern europe making you slaves of russians! )))


You can't erase history. And besides, it has become a symbol of the nice polish capital 


Poland_4013 - Palace of Culture and Science by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


----------



## Brad

fulger2013 said:


> Polish people must destroy the stalininst building... it looks ugly and make Varsovia look like Moscow ... you must say no to the gift of the tyrant who occupied eastern europe making you slaves of russians! )))


Even Poles have stopped writing this bull... Why does a Russian say this?


----------



## fulger2013

Brad said:


> Even Poles have stopped writing this bull... Why does a Russian say this?


because I hate Stalin and other tyrants ... and while I live in Russia I am Romanian by origin ...


----------



## Daviegraham

A couple of The City cluster by Chest: 



















the construction chest


----------



## Igor L.

^^ ...not bad but Frankfurt is best.


----------



## VitMos

SASH said:


> ^^
> My spamming worked. :lol:


maybe you're right. he was simply impressed by the stunning panoramas of Rotterdam, the publication you


----------



## Fab87

SASH said:


> ^^
> My spamming worked. :lol:


It sure did! The pics you post are always great!:cheers:


----------



## SASH

Fab87 said:


> Rotterdam is definitely less dense and more spread out than London.


Don't think so. Rotterdam is smaller so it is definitely not more spread out and in that way perhaps denser than London.




Fab87 said:


> Not to mention the fact that the tallest building in R. is only 165m tall


Sometimes "size" in this case height doesn't matter.
I prefer Paris above London and Paris hasn't got a real Skyscraper. So?




Fab87 said:


> or the sheer amount of skyscrapers in London, which is probably 3 times the one of Rotterdam.


London is 12 times bigger.




Fab87 said:


> It's the first time that someone puts Rotterdam on his top3


I just love this :lol:.


Rotterdam is the best of the rest (my opinion!!!) 

1 Paris
2 Frankfurt
3 London
4 Moscow
5 Rotterdam
6 Warsaw
7 Istanbul
8 The Hague
9 Milan (soon number 7)
10 Barcelona


----------



## SASH

Edit


----------



## SASH

Edit


----------



## Igor L.

my top-20 list

*European "Skyscrapers" Premier League*
1. Frankfurt
2. Paris
3. London
4. Moscow
*League 1*
5. Rotterdam
6. Warsaw
7. Istanbul
*League 2*
8. Kyiv
9. Barcelona
10. Milan
11. Hague
12. Vienna
13. Naples
14. Benidorm
15. Madrid
*League 3*
16. Brussels
17. Liverpool
18. Vilnius
19. Dnipropetrovsk
20. Tallinn


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*

*Ice age*=) /-15°C/

*The right bank*

















http://elektraua.livejournal.com/

*The left bank*








http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/441700/


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*

Old and New









http://tov_tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Ecological




----------



## SASH

A part of the Rotterdam Skyline, that is rarely photographed.



Ossip said:


>


----------



## Erhan

*Istanbul*


The two Bosphorus bridges by BüniD, on Flickr


----------



## Countach

SASH said:


> Sometimes "size" in this case height doesn't matter.


 I agree. I judge a skyline considering the overall feeling which gives to me, the height of the buildings is often important, but there aro also many other elements.


----------



## Countach

SASH said:


> Rotterdam is the best of the rest (my opinion!!!)


 I do not agree. I have some opposite feelings about the skyline of Rotterdam. It is nice, has a good waterfront view and you always post very good pictures.... ....but it doesn't have that urban feeling of a global city that I like. It doesn't have iconic towers and most of the highrises look short and cheap. Moreover most of the comparable skylines are evolving faster and going to upper level. Rotterdam used to be one of my favourite skylines in Europe, but if we consider skyscraper skylines it is already out from my top ten. But I still consider it a nice skyline.


----------



## tikiturf

In my honest opinion, Milan is 5 or 6. I mean I have never seen such an improvement of the skyline in such a small time, in an European city. I just love that city, and the whole country, the Palazzo lombardia, and the Garibaldi towers are masterpieces and I can't wait to see the Citylife to be completed. 
Again, it's my opinion, but cheers to my second most loved city after mine 

Warsaw hasn't stopped to improve as well, and for me, it deserves better rankings. At first I didn't like the clad of the Zlota 44, but I'm getting used to it and I see that it's a great addition to the city. Warsaw makes me want to discover Poland because it's quite an unknown country to me.

Rotterdam has a massive and has an unique style for skyscrapers (or highrises as you want). Rotterdam's skyline is unique in Europe and that Dutch styled skyline is beautiful.

Those 3 cities deserve way more attention, so keep building !


----------



## Countach

About Milan you are right when you write that it is growing fast (and with several good quality buildings). I love it (it's my city) but its skyline still looks uncomplete. The Porta Nuova cluster still miss couple towers and there are still too many u/c buildings. The City Life cluster will move much higher the Milan's skyine in my ranking.

Warsaw looks like a very balanced and complete skyline, not so far from the top European skylines.

About Rotterdam... well, you can read my previous post.


----------



## SO143

by *chest*


pano5 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

IMO
1. Frankfurt
2. La Defense
3. Milan
4. Moscow
5. London
6. Warsaw
7. Hague
8. Rotterdam
9. Lyon
10. Sarajevo


----------



## Dober_86

The last pic of London just killed me - an absolutely stunning shot. I preferred Warsaw to London in advance yet I'm unyielding as to Frankfurt and Rotterdam's positions. As to London, the City is great but what about Canary Wharf? A simple mediocrity, you take any of the US downtowns and you have Canary - there's nothing unique, interesting or spectacular about this clot. It's too cliche to be on top spot.


----------



## Dober_86

ThatOneGuy said:


> IMO
> 1. Frankfurt
> 2. La Defense
> 3. Milan
> 4. Moscow
> 5. London
> 6. Warsaw
> 7. Hague
> 8. Rotterdam
> 9. Lyon
> 10. Sarajevo


Lyon, Sarajevo??? Never heard they can boast any decent skyline. Could you provide some panoramas to convince us? ))


----------



## Los Earth

ThatOneGuy said:


> IMO
> 1. Frankfurt
> 2. La Defense
> 3. Milan
> 4. Moscow
> 5. London
> 6. Warsaw
> 7. Hague
> 8. Rotterdam
> 9. Lyon
> 10. Sarajevo


I've never seen Milan placed so high


----------



## Yellow Fever

Igor L. said:


> my top-20 list
> 
> *European "Skyscrapers" Premier League*
> 1. Frankfurt
> 2. Paris
> 3. London
> 4. Moscow
> *League 1*
> 5. Rotterdam
> 6. Warsaw
> 7. Istanbul
> *League 2*
> 8. Kyiv
> 9. Barcelona
> 10. Milan
> 11. Hague
> 12. Vienna
> 13. Naples
> 14. Benidorm
> 15. Madrid
> *League 3*
> 16. Brussels
> 17. Liverpool
> 18. Vilnius
> 19. Dnipropetrovsk
> 20. Tallinn


At the first glance, I thought you were talking about the European soccer league. :lol:


----------



## SASH

Countach said:


> Moreover most of the comparable skylines are evolving faster and going to upper level.


Most comparable skylines growing faster? There is a building boom in Warsaw at the moment and Milan is doing it well, but Milan isn't comparable to Rotterdam at the moment. 
In don't forget London, but that is allready way out of Rotterdams League.
We can feel the economic crisis here in Rotterdam, but besides that they are still building some High Rises at the moment (De Rotterdam - 3x150 meters, 100 Hoog - 105 meters and First - 130 meters).
There still other plans. Perhaps in 2 or 3 years they will start with them. Some projects over 150 meters. Like The Peter Stuyvesant - 185 meters, Zalmhaventoren - 215 meters, Havanna - 150/170 meters. Don't no about the Centraal District, there were plans for a couple Buildings. Some around 160 meters and 2x200+ buildings.


----------



## SASH

Some older Photos of Rotterdam


Skyline Rotterdam by www.Skylinecity.info, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam by www.Skylinecity.info, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam by www.Skylinecity.info, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam by www.Skylinecity.info, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam by www.Skylinecity.info, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam by www.Skylinecity.info, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam by www.Skylinecity.info, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam by www.Skylinecity.info, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam by www.Skylinecity.info, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam by www.Skylinecity.info, on Flickr


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^I like Rotterdam more without De Rotterdam


----------



## SASH

^^
I find De Rotterdam a unique Building. It is one of a kind. You have to see it in real perhaps to get just excited about it as I am.
By the way it fills the gap between KPN tower and the Cruise Terminal perfectly!



Ossip said:


>





MBarendse said:


> De rest van de serie staat in het Rdam Cityshots topic, maar deze vond ik hier ook wel passen





Marin said:


> 21.12:


----------



## Fab87

It looks just oversized. It spoils a bit the nice New Orleans, which is the best tower in Rotterdam imo.

Anyways, I can't really compare Rotterdam with cities like Warsaw or Milan. Rotterdam is a dock city, a bit like Hamburg. You get that kind of feeling, water is part of the panorama. 

It looks great, and it is a different concept than Milan or Warsaw. Try to imagine New York without waterfront...a completely different thing.


----------



## Countach

SASH, as I wrote, the problem of Milan's skyline is that it is "in progress", that is a good thing for the future but a limit for the present, which is normal for a city that is evolving so fast. The skyline of Rotterdam doesn't have those disturbing "holes" that Milan has, but if we make a zoom on parts of the skyline I think that the level of Milan's projects is much superior. Rotterdam gives me the feeling of a sort of "backgroud" skyline, it would be perfect with couple of iconic tall
buildings which capture the attention of the viewer. Maybe we need to mix Malmo with Rotterdam, or maybe we need to move the City Life project from Milan to Rotterdam..in this case we would have probabily the best European Skyline


----------



## SO143

THE TRANQUIL THAMES by Adam Swaine, on Flickr


NIGHT SERENITY by Adam Swaine, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7742330350/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Collusus by Duncan George, on Flickr


Sunrise by Martin Stocks, on Flickr


Towers on the Thames by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbcre8/7091640595/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


Misty Canary Wharf by Finbar Bogerd, on Flickr


London Docklands by Simon Greig (xrrr), on Flickr


flightpath by stumayhew, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8039719584/sizes/l/in/photostream/









by Lumberjack


London's Skyline by esslingerphoto.com✈, on Flickr


Panoramic London skyline from Heron Tower by Jon Choo, on Flickr


London Skyline by ElWanderer, on Flickr


The London Eye and The Shard at night from Shooters Hill by chanshuikay, on Flickr


Skyline by Medonymous, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nobrakesrolling/8003106500/sizes/l/in/photostream/


London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stumayhew/7510663814/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Radiokott

1-3 London, Paris, Moscow
4 Frankfurt
5-6 Roterdam, Warsaw
7-8 Milan, Istanbul
9 Madrid
10-12 Hague, Ekaterinburg, Kiev


----------



## SASH

^^
Canary Wharf is Superb!


----------



## tikiturf

Dober_86 said:


> Lyon, Sarajevo??? Never heard they can boast any decent skyline. Could you provide some panoramas to convince us? ))


Well Lyon has a poor skyline, but a 200m tower is under construction and a 220m tower is in project.
The skyline is still very poor (even though we see the alps )


la Part-Dieu par Aloïs Peiffer, sur Flickr


Lyon Part-Dieu depuis la colline de Fourvière par Zagreusfm, sur Flickr


Lyon par Jo Dasson, sur Flickr


Lyon par Jo Dasson, sur Flickr


----------



## Ecological

Dober_86 said:


> The last pic of London just killed me - an absolutely stunning shot. I preferred Warsaw to London in advance yet I'm unyielding as to Frankfurt and Rotterdam's positions. As to London, the City is great but what about Canary Wharf? A simple mediocrity, you take any of the US downtowns and you have Canary - there's nothing unique, interesting or spectacular about this clot. It's too cliche to be on top spot.


Canary Wharf is a growing "Urban Sprawl" that is dictated by clever, sophisticated yet simple design's. Alot of major world cities such as Toronto, LA and Tokyo began there skylines in exactly the same manner than over time once the base is developed that's when changes in style are incorporated.

Canary Wharf IMO has the biggest potential in the whole of Europe and is already in my top 5.


----------



## Ulv

Warsaw









by drugastrona
















by rysiekone


----------



## SASH

^^
I not trying to bash Warsaws Skyline. I really like it, but from a distance you can clearly see it misses a lot of Buildings around 90 and 120 meters to fill the Skyline up. It's not compact/dense enough.
From certain angles it really looks massive, but I less like the distance shots of Warsaw.
It is the opposite of the Rotterdams Skyline. Which looks more impressive from a distance.


Rotterdam18mei2011 by superdupercaddy, on Flickr


Knor by superdupercaddy, on Flickr


----------



## Alexenergy

Moscow


----------



## SO143

London - moscow
Frankfurt - paris 

opcorn:


----------



## Jex7844

*By Photofabulation on 30/12/12:*


----------



## sok12

Rotterdam is pretty nice, but cities like Warsaw and Milan are growing much faster. In 10 yers, or even less, i think that Warsaw will take Frankfurts place in the top 4.


----------



## SASH

^^
Are you psychic?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Currently the Cosmopolitan Twarda is a significant addition for a skyline like warsaw - visible from many angles, sticking out. Now look how less simular tall buildings like Cape Diem or even higher buildings like T-185 change the skylines of Paris and Frankfurt 
People always forget that, when they make prognosis. Secondly they only see what in their fav city is going on totally forget about the others develeopments
At current grow rate, planned buildings and (important) placement of buildings Warsaw will probably not enter the top 4.

For myseld I think Paris, FFM, Moscow and London are equal to each other. They all are totally different concepts/Classes of skylines and each of them is with out any doubt number one in their class. Here its only a question which concept you like most. London with several high class glass clusters, Paris with its dense american style, FFM and its spread of colerfull claddings, or Moscow with is combination of a supertall cluster and spreaded commi-architecture. I can only repeat, thats makes europe unique and more interesting than the other regions of the world for me.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Milan and Paris for me are really nice


----------



## SASH

I find Frankfurt, Paris, London, Moscow, Warsaw, Istanbul, Milan, Barcelona, The Hague, Vienna, Kiev and Rotterdam really nice.

*RTM*


Sunrise Rotterdam skyline by WilcozPics, on Flickr


Sunrise Rotterdam by WilcozPics, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









http://michael-bp.livejournal.com/


----------



## ja.centy

^^ Fantastic. 12/10.


----------



## Axelferis

tikiturf said:


> LFS_04333 par L. F. Salas, sur Flickr


paris doesn't joke guys :cheers: and hermitage towers+phare aren't there for the moment. by 2017 it will KO the others skylines...

For me cities like milan,madrid , kyiv are just new comers. let's take the time to see their promising developments.
For the moment they are the league 2 of european skylines when the battle for the title concerns *ONLY* the "big four" London,Paris,Moscow,frankfurt *by far *


La Defense Panorama from Arc de Triomphe HDR par martinsoler, sur Flickr


----------



## Fab87

Of course, nearly everyone here agrees on this group distinction...


----------



## Union.SLO

Ljubljana :troll:









by *umix*, on *slo-foto.net*


----------



## Union.SLO

On a more serious note, here are two interesting shots from Vienna:



CBrug said:


> Blick von der Perchtoldsdorfer Heide





germik said:


> Ich lese schon lange in diesem Forum mit und möchte mich einmal für die schönen Fotos und interessanten Kommentare danken. Als Einstand habe ich euch ein Foto von der Sophienalpe mit 600 mm Brennweite aufgenommen mitgebracht.
> LG Gerhard


----------



## Axelferis

*La Defense * paris + *Paris skyline in general* 


[Advent Calendar - day 4/25] - This will be your world, my son par Sylvain_Latouche, sur Flickr


Skyline par -pieton-, sur Flickr


Bourse du Commerce & La Défense par sammael99 (75k+ views), sur Flickr


Paris La Defense, France - "Tour First" Celebration par GlobeTrotter 2000, sur Flickr


La Defense - St Augustin par JP2H, sur Flickr


Paris skyline at night with Eiffel tower par Dutch Dennis, sur Flickr


Skyline of Paris - Montmartre par Ugo Martens, sur Flickr


Paris- The Eiffel Tower. par ariel_40, sur Flickr


Skyline - Paris par S.D.G Photographie, sur Flickr


Paris "Skyline" par Beboy_photographies, sur Flickr


Skyline - Paris par S.D.G Photographie, sur Flickr


Paris Front de Seine par artour_a, sur Flickr


le front de seine et la tour eiffel au couché dec 2010 par internetophile75017, sur Flickr


Front de Seine #2 par Il Dottore Magnifico, sur Flickr


paris by night par jeremy.sallee, sur Flickr


Paris by Night depuis le Pont de Grenelle par Christophe Bailleux Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Union.SLO

Magnifique! :bow:


----------



## Ecological

Those pics are terrific. Its like a wall of towers. ^^

Canary Wharf has just had it's tallest tower proposed for it. With this and Wood Wharf plus many other 80-140m towers it's really going to start looking like a ini-manhattan


----------



## Axelferis

this tower ruins canary whaf skyline 

*Paris la défense *


Triomphe printannier sur les tours de la Défense - Paris par R.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## tonttula

My list would be: 

1- Frankfurt
2- Moscow
3- Paris
4- London
5- Rotterdam

If i had to predict 15 years forward my list might look like this:

1- Moscow
2- London
3- Paris
4- Frankfurt
5- Rotterdam/or replaced by other city


----------



## Apteryx

About the Milan Skyline, we must say there are 8 more towers that are going to be built.

Dritto (UC 207 mt) - Isozaki, Citylife
Storto (prep. 170 mt) - Hadid, Citylife
Curvo (prep. 150 mt) - Libeskind, Citylife
Twin city life 1 & 2 (proj. 125/140 mt each) - project by a recent pritzker prize winner (not yet known), Citylife
Arduino tower (prep. 85 mt) - Libeskind, Citylife
Residential tower (proj. 120 mt.), Porta Nuova financial district 
Hotel Gilli (proj. 100 mt.), Porta nuova financial district.

Milan skyline today:


----------



## slawik1416

Ok I've decided to make my own list. These are just my own thoughts. You know everyone has his own vision of perfection. I have been in every city on my list, personally. 

1. Frankfurt- Good quality of skyscrapers. It looks really great from far away. And pleasantly when you're going across the downtown. 

2. London- Really high skyline. Good quality but the skyscrapers are too far away from each other. And you don't really see the skyline when you're going across the streets. 

3. Paris- Good quality, great skyscrapers on their own. When you're going across the streets it seems really big and high, which is really great. But, for me, it looks too boxy from far away. It looks like a big cube when you are on the edges of the city. 

4. Rotterdam- I know it's is not high and not that big like Warsaw, but it looks better right now. The skyscrapers fits together perfectly, and they all have good quality. I think it would be number 1 or 2 in the future. 

5. Warsaw- It looks great and modern from the streets and really good from far away. But the commie-blocks destroy the whole Downtown. I hope Warsaw is going to change that. And they will be destroyed or renovated with a high quality. It has a big potential to be number 1 in the future, but the way is very long. 

6. Moscow- It fits together really well. But it looks Asian and a little kitschy for me. I don't like any skyscraper there. It's an average quality, too much of shiny glass and that gold skyscraper is just ugly for me. 

7. Milan- It has a potential, but doesn't look great right now, just good. 

8. The Hague- I love that one, but it is too short. 
9. Vienna
10. Madrid


----------



## Jex7844

*By Kevin D.Haley:*








*Bigger version:*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevindhaley/8367133726/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*By Buly89:*











*By Bobot55:*











*By DinosaursAreNotDead*











*By Zik Photography:*


----------



## fulger2013

1. Moscow - very modern and really high
2. London - classy
3. Frankfurt - looks super
4. Paris - elegant and classy
5. Konstantinopol - just beautiful


----------



## Radiokott

*Moscow - Europe's skyscrapers capital* :cheers:

Top-5 European Skyscrapers

1. Mercury City Tower *(Moscow*) - 339 m, 75 fl.
2. The Shard (London) - 310 m, 72 fl.
3. City of Capitals: Moscow Tower (*Moscow*) - 302 m, 76 fl.
4. Naberezhnaya Tower C (*Moscow*) - 268 m, 59 fl.
5.Triumph Palace (*Moscow*) - 264 m, 57 fl.

Top-5 European skyscrapers U/C:

1. Federation Tower (*Moscow*) - 506 m
2. Lakhta Center (St.Petersburg) - 463 m
3. Oko (*Moscow*) - 336 m
4. Eurasia (*Moscow*) - 310 m
5. The Pinnacle (London) - 288 m

First European skyscrapers taller than

100 m: Kotelnicheskaya Embankment (*Moscow*) - 1952
200 m: Moscow State University (*Moscow*) - 1953
300 m: City of Capitals: Moscow Tower (*Moscow*) - 2009


----------



## Jex7844

^^ Entirely off topic post...hno:

Furthermore, the beauty of a skyscraper does not depend on its height but on its design/impact on the skyline.


----------



## 970467

Why?
"Discuss:..." and the height is an important criteria for this discussion.


----------



## Radiokott

Ekaterinburg CBD (U/C)



AlMax said:


> ^^ Увеличение по клику
> 
> 
> ^^ Увеличение по клику


----------



## Radiokott

T/O tower - Demidov (33 fl., on hold)



Umformer said:


> Демидов сегодня












U/C tower - Iset (52 fl.)










+ 4 other proposed towers, including supertall (Ural tower, 380 m)



Ekb_Morlaix said:


> 66.ru выложил сканы и текст из недавней брошюры к "Зодчеству-2012".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Башня «Де Геннин», которую планируется разместить в квартале Екатеринбург-Сити. Ее этажность составит *50 этажей*, а предполагаемая высота — *220 метров*. Общая площадь внутренних помещений приблизится к *87 000 м2*. Предварительный проект предполагает следующую композицию здания: основной объем будет построен в виде четырехугольной призмы со скошенной верхней гранью и выступами прямоугольной формы. Предполагаемое наполнение — офисы, рестораны и конференц-залы.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Башня «Урал» должна была стать самым высоким зданием комплекса Екатеринбург-Сити, а также опередить многие небоскребы мира. Планируемая высота достигает *385 метров*, или *65 этажей* со шпилем. Башня должна была стать эмблемой не только комплекса, но и всего Екатеринбурга. В здании планируется разместить офисы, магазины, рестораны и конференц-залы. Крытый пешеходный мост позволит добраться до других зданий комплекса, не выходя на улицу. В оформлении здания будет использован александрит — камень, который меняет цвет в зависимости от освещения.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Башня «Татищев», которую планируется разместить в квартале Екатеринбург-Сити, достигает *35 этажей*, высота, по некоторым оценкам, может достигнуть *160 метров*. Общая площадь внутренних помещений приблизится к *78 000 м2*. Предварительный проект предполагает следующую композицию: здание состоит из двух объемов в форме остроугольных призм, острые углы которых направлены в противоположные стороны. Фасады объемов предполагается отделывать стеклом разных оттенков. Предполагаемое наполнение — офисы, рестораны и конференц-залы.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Многофункциональный комплекс по улице Жукова. Здание примыкает к кварталу Екатеринбург-Сити, будущему центру деловой жизни города. Проектируемый комплекс состоит из четырехэтажной стилобатной части с расположенными в ней торговыми залами, ресторанами, крупным фитнес-центром, развлекательным центром и высотной части — *29-этажной башни* с офисами и апартаментами. Высота башни достигает *130 метров*, она имеет форму трапециевидной призмы. Фасады запроектированы в сочетании стекла и металла, окрашенного контрастно.
> 
> http://www.66.ru/realty/news/129992/


----------



## Radiokott

other Ekaterinburg skyscrapers (out of Ekaterinburg-city)

Vysotskiy (54 fl., 188 m)



















T/O: Prisma (37 fl., 151 m), on hold












Umformer said:


> Призма сегодня


prep. : Radison SAS 40 fl.










proposed:

Strazhi Urala (218 m, 41 fl.; 195 m, 36 fl.)


----------



## slawik1416

> Why?
> "Discuss:..." and the height is an important criteria for this discussion.


The Height is important but doesn't make the skyline good looking. We can build a 1000m big potato and Radiokott will say it is the best skyscraper in Europe because it is high.


----------



## Radiokott

slawik1416 said:


> *6*. Moscow- It fits together really well. But *it looks Asian* and a little *kitschy* for me. I don't like any skyscraper there. It's *an average quality*, too much of shiny glass and that *gold skyscraper is just ugly* for me.





slawik1416 said:


> We can build a 1000m big potato and Radiokott will say it is the best skyscraper in Europe because it is high.


please, stop trolling.


----------



## VitMos

slawik1416 said:


> The Height is important but doesn't make the skyline good looking. We can build a 1000m big potato and Radiokott will say it is the best skyscraper in Europe because it is high.


Moscow and London are of the highest quality and high towers. Your arguments seem a bit silly considering that some of the towers of Moscow were named among the best in the world at the same time you call them Asian. almost all of the high-rise architecture asia is either development of European and American architects or just copy. Sorry for the criticism


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
by mauserr

























http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/москв...&search_author=AlexConCom&how=week&type=image








http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/москв...earch_author=ShnaiderO&how=created&type=image








http://vk.com/z0lotov
















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vanh1to92/


----------



## tonttula

VitMos said:


> Moscow and London are of the highest quality and high towers. Your arguments seem a bit silly considering that some of the towers of Moscow were named among the best in the world at the same time you call them Asian. almost all of the high-rise architecture asia is either development of European and American architects or just copy. Sorry for the criticism


Well i will say that the golden facade is pretty appalling looking and cheapens the cluster. I do also think it misses some organic growth on high rises like London and with prime example globally being NYC. Reason why i will probably for longest time always like the mix of high rises in NYC over any of the Chinese mega clusters. I guess with the above cluster being build in a such short time is what brings the "Asian look" to some.
To me personally Paris and London as far as their surrounding go, look great combined with the skyscrapers and it's something unique there and not possibly to copy anywhere else. 

Other than that i don't really get the quality discussion and what exactly do we mean with "quality". Moscow's cluster clearly got an impact and like i listed on the previous page, i think in 15 years Moscow for sure will have the clear number one as far as height goes and i already like the skyline.


----------



## slawik1416

Radiokott said:


> please, stop trolling.


I apologize that we have different points of view. And based on your arguments(that list of high skyscrapers, that you named the best), I have the right to write that you still will name a ugly skyscraper the best. I'm just not the biggest fan of shiny facades, and you have to accept that. That is not trolling.
I really like the old skyscrapers in Moscow like Moscow State University.


----------



## Tiaren

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Winter Skyline by formfaktor, on Flickr


Golden City by _flowtation, on Flickr


----------



## Erhan

Snowy Istanbul :cheers:









Muhammet Tarhan


----------



## 970467

^^I always liked the hills of Istanbul


----------



## Galik




----------



## Jex7844

*By mattrkeyworth:*


----------



## Major Deegan

Paris looks like ... an Asian city on that photo. I don't like it /s


----------



## harrypowell

tonttula said:


> Well i will say that the golden facade is pretty appalling looking and cheapens the cluster. I do also think it misses some organic growth on high rises like London and with prime example globally being NYC. Reason why i will probably for longest time always like the mix of high rises in NYC over any of the Chinese mega clusters. I guess with the above cluster being build in a such short time is what brings the "Asian look" to some.
> To me personally Paris and London as far as their surrounding go, look great combined with the skyscrapers and it's something unique there and not possibly to copy anywhere else.
> 
> Other than that i don't really get the quality discussion and what exactly do we mean with "quality". Moscow's cluster clearly got an impact and like i listed on the previous page, i think in 15 years Moscow for sure will have the clear number one as far as height goes and i already like the skyline.


I agree and know where you're coming from. 

Though re 'organic' comparing Paris and London is unfair... 

London was bombed in the 2nd World War .. Devestated. 

Paris was spared.


----------



## SO143

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Frankfurt:
> 
> 
> Hazy Frankfurt from a Distance von formfaktor auf Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scintillating Skyline von formfaktor auf Flickr


excellent pics of frankfurt


----------



## SO143

how many cranes do you see in this shot alone? 










the construction chest


----------



## Galik

24,25?


----------



## Axelferis

Cranes ? to build low rises ? :lol:


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam Wilhelmina Pier


Rotterdam: skyline sunset by erik de haan rotterdam, on Flickr


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

London Skyline by esslingerphoto.com✈, on Flickr










_by_ *Sean Craddock*, _on Flickr_


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
by mr. MyXiN


----------



## Alexenergy

Moscow is amazing!


----------



## LondonFox

It is impressive.... but that orange colour.... nasty.


----------



## Tiaren

I find that tower of really bad taste too. It looks tacky, because of it's shape and most of all the color. Reminds me of the 60ies and 70ies.


----------



## LondonFox

It looks like the title sequence of the US sitcom Dallas.


----------



## Tiaren

^^
Right!


----------



## 970467

SO143 said:


> how many cranes do you see in this shot alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the construction chest



I counted 21



Its AlL gUUd said:


> London Skyline by esslingerphoto.com✈, on Flickr



Jesus:cheers:


----------



## Alexenergy

By chistoprudov


----------



## ultEmate

And more.


----------



## Ecological

Axelferis said:


> Cranes ? to build low rises ? :lol:


Not really

Wouldn't call Leadenhall, Fenchurch low rises.

Neither are the majority in that image. London just has that much going on throughout the city the smaller mid-rises aren't noticed.


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyclegaz/6824693218/sizes/l/in/photostream/











OO7A7269 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


Docklands sunrise by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr


Towers of London by esslingerphoto.com✈, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigread/8380428816/sizes/l/in/photostream/


The Shard light show by cybertect, on Flickr


Shard Laser Show by *Day Of The Dead, on Flickr


Monday 14th January 2013 by Aaron James Rodgers, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nobrakesrolling/8003106500/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Skyline by Medonymous, on Flickr


----------



## Los Earth

Is it true that there is a railroad system leading to La defense?


----------



## Axelferis

yes the RER+metro+tramway


----------



## harrypowell

I love Paris and London. 

But.. One has to remember .. 

London was a shining beacon of light during the 2nd world war and endured relentless destruction... 

Paris was spared this .. and was wrapped in cottton wool...


----------



## harrypowell

LondonFox said:


> It looks like the title sequence of the US sitcom Dallas.


'Dallas' was'nt a 'sitcom' ..


----------



## Fab87

The Tower, One St. George Wharf, London by 441K9, on Flickr

So did the helicopter really hit this tower's crane today? hno:

edit: apparently it did



















source: twitter conallmahon


----------



## Alexenergy

Yes, I've heard it today morning, so sad hno:


----------



## LondonFox

Pilot Error.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Thankfully, the crane operator was slightly held up and wasn't in the crane when the helicopter hit.
And thank goodness the tower itself didn't get hit!


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam*



Marin said:


> 16.01:


----------



## SO143

London Skyline by SarahO44, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

Primrose Hill is a magic place


----------



## Ecological

It's starting to get silly the amount of towers being planned, approved and constructed in London. They are everywhere. I mean a 40 storey residential tower doesn't even get a whoop anymore. Feel for us Brummies where a 14 storey tower gets a "whoop whoop"


----------



## SO143




----------



## tim1807

Moscow
London

Frankfurt
Madrid
Paris
Warsaw
Rotterdam
Brussels
Milan
Berlin
The Hague
Amsterdam
Barcelona


----------



## Kaufmann

tim1807 said:


> Moscow
> London
> 
> Frankfurt
> Madrid
> Paris
> Warsaw
> Rotterdam
> Brussels
> Milan
> Berlin
> The Hague
> Amsterdam
> Barcelona


 wtf?! Berlin and then Hague?! :-o


----------



## Erhan

Istanbul 


IMGP1787 by GÃ¶khan Ãœnsel, on Flickr


----------



## Kristian_KG




----------



## Los Earth

Istanbul looks amazing!


----------



## Isek

Is it maybe still Europe's number one?


----------



## lukaszen

^^I think that this photo is too small, but nice skyline


----------



## sieradzanin1

Warsaw , Poland

By jester



jester said:


>


----------



## sieradzanin1

My List Top 8:

Today :

1.Frankfurt

2.Paris 

3.London

4.Moscow

5.Istanbul 

6.Rotterdam

7.Warsaw

8.Milan

Future 
+2020

1.Moscow 

2.Istanbul

3.London

4.Paris

5.Frankfurt

6.Warsaw

7.Rotterdam

8.Milan


----------



## Ecological

^^

Really?? London is going to be displaced by Istanbul?? London is growing upwards at a significant rate. 

Another scheme in London has been given the all clear to progress too. 198m, 147m & 95m


----------



## SO143

^^


----------



## Erhan

Ecological said:


> ^^
> 
> Really?? London is going to be displaced by Istanbul?? London is growing upwards at a significant rate.
> 
> Another scheme in London has been given the all clear to progress too. 198m, 147m & 95m
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3017/2441565528_1e4dfd9942_b.jpg


Here is a map I did for Istanbul, it only contains 100+ m buildings. I suggest you only look at purple (recently finished), green (U/C), yellow (Prep), red (approved) and ignore the blue (proposed) ones.

http://g.co/maps/ry2w6

Is there a similar map for London?


----------



## Axelferis

LondonFox said:


> Pilot Error.


why do you precize that? hno:

The number of cranes by this weather is a real danger !


----------



## Ecological

Erhan said:


> Here is a map I did for Istanbul, it only contains 100+ m buildings. I suggest you only look at purple (recently finished), green (U/C), yellow (Prep), red (approved) and ignore the blue (proposed) ones.
> 
> http://g.co/maps/ry2w6
> 
> Is there a similar map for London?


That's a great map. :cheers:

Unfortunately i'm not a Londoner and I wouldn't have the time to compile something like that for the city.


----------



## Tiaren

*Francoforte*:


Hazy Frankfurt from a Distance by formfaktor, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Benidorm


Benidorm, city skyscrapers. by Christian Callejas, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8394760352/


----------



## Los Earth

108 likes each? Is that a coincidence?


----------



## Los Earth

Ecological said:


> ^^
> 
> Really?? London is going to be displaced by Istanbul?? London is growing upwards at a significant rate.
> 
> Another scheme in London has been given the all clear to progress too. 198m, 147m & 95m


Also if you compare London with Istanbul 
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=57791292&page=2


----------



## Erhan

The main cluster in Istanbul









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151355794384271&set=o.101246053250789&type=1&theater

Close up on the on in the back









Taylan T. @ foursquare


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

FRANKFURT









by *Kay Horn*
Uploaded with imageshack.us


Frankfurt by Markus Pavlowsky Photography, on Flickr


Frankfurt am Morgen by chrish_ffm, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Kaufmann said:


> wtf?! Berlin and then Hague?! :-o


The Hague has got an excellent cluster and by the way it is his personal top 10.


dh 1 by sashscf, on Flickr


dh 9 by sashscf, on Flickr


dh 16 by sashscf, on Flickr


dh 15 by sashscf, on Flickr


dh 17 by sashscf, on Flickr


----------



## Erhan

Los Earth said:


> Also if you compare London with Istanbul
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=57791292&page=2


The list for Istanbul is very incomplete, especially for our tallest ones, it's missing: 


340m [Thread] [Location]* Municipality Center *
340m [Thread] [Location] *Çamlıca TV Tower*
281m [Thread] [Location] *Seyrantepe Tower* 
250m [Thread] [Location] *Metropol Istanbul*
220m [Thread] [Location] *İstanbul Kayakule*
195m [Thread] [Location] *Bomonti Time Residence*
176m* [Thread] [Location]* Emaar Square *

* = 49fl, estimated with 3,6 floor-to-floor height.

Green = Prep about to finish
Blue = Prep just started
Red = Approved


----------



## SO143

istanbul should focus on the quality as well, not only quantity though. otherwise, it's skyline will look like any other asian city


----------



## Jex7844

*Credit: Urbanium (original photo)*​


----------



## Erhan

^^ :cheers:

Is "To come" = Prep, App or Pro?


----------



## Union.SLO

SASH said:


>



What a cool POV, Hague cityscape looks particularly great here.

What I like about The Hague is how they came up with some pretty unusual and varied designs, but in the end they work together exceptionally well. Very unique and high quality looking skyline. :cheers2:


----------



## Jex7844

Erhan said:


> ^^ :cheers:
> 
> Is "To come" = Prep, App or Pro?


You're welcome.

Air2's status is 'Approved', there's an important signature to come next month, then the demolition of the current building (Aurore) will hopefully follow to make way for Air2.

The other two towers (Alto & Trinity) are 'proposed' but given their modest height, there won't be many judiciairy obstacles on their way. Trinity is almost certain to start this year alongside the CNIT (moreover, there's no building to demolish). Alto's project has been officially unveiled on 10 january & its work is said to start late 2013 or early 2014 with the demolition of the existing low rise building...

ps: hopefully, Ava, & essentially Phare will reach a milestone this year as well...


----------



## Victhor

Cool pics from The Hague!! love that toy-colored tower crane


----------



## harrypowell

Istanbul is looking cool ... :cheers:


Some pics of Frankfurt just give away how small the place is


----------



## Dinçer

ISTANBUL

http://www.fotokritik.com/2965942/sehrimin-isiklari









TOP 5:
Moscow
Frankfurt
Istanbul
London
Paris


----------



## aarhusforever

Delete


----------



## aarhusforever

The View from the Shard. by Clwn, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

Paris:


Paris - 2013-01-14 at 15-17-04 by aforkosh, on Flickr

Paris - 2013-01-14 at 12-44-06 by aforkosh, on Flickr

Paris - 2013-01-14 at 12-44-25 by aforkosh, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

aarhusforever said:


> The London Skyline from Hampstead Heath by sgtpeppers-tg, on Flickr


this pic is more than one year old, just look at the shard hno:


----------



## www.sercan.de

SO143 said:


> istanbul should focus on the quality as well, not only quantity though. otherwise, it's skyline will look like any other asian city


Currently the quality of the Levent projects is quite good. Maslak is #2. The new Atasehir at the asian side #3 IMO.
Bomonti cluster #4 and Sisli #5.

If this one is finished it will be a Landmark for the Levent cluster.
Kayakule by SOM.
220m









Actually its also my fav. project in Istanbul 

2nd one is this one in Atasehir
Rönesans
185m


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam *


2013-01-14 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam - 8 by Topaas, on Flickr


2013-01-13 Rotterdam - 100Hoog - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## Jex7844

SO143 said:


> istanbul should focus on the quality as well, not only quantity though. otherwise, it's skyline will look like any other asian city


What an ignorant comment...hno: Istanbul probably is the european city whose architectural projects currently are the most amazing/daring/aesthetic (the couple of projects shown by Sercan are the perfect examples). Every single nation in europe should draw its inspiration from this booming city. You'd better enquire first rather than talking nonsense, you're so mad about London that you completely lack of objectivity. Not to mention that your irritating attitude on a daily basis puts off more & more people. You're the worst ambassador for London, if I didn't know the english capital very well, you would make me hate it for sure.


----------



## Daviegraham

Jex7844 said:


> What an ignorant comment...hno: Istanbul probably is the european city whose architectural projects currently are the most amazing/daring/aesthetic (the couple of projects shown by Sercan are the perfect examples). Every single nation in europe should draw its inspiration from this booming city. You'd better enquire first rather than talking nonsense, you're so mad about London that you completely lack of objectivity. Not to mention that your irritating attitude on a daily basis puts off more & more people. You're the worst ambassador for London, if I didn't know the english capital very well, you would make me hate it for sure.


A lot of people seem to hate London on here. I think it is more to do with the fact it's the capital of the UK rather than SO143. 

Also to defend the lad most people in this thread only post there own agenda. E.g for the most part people from the Netherlands post pictures of Rotterdam, people from Germany post pictures of Frankfurt...

SO143 however seems to post pictures of all the major European skylines. Sure there is more of London than any other but that's no different to anyone else. 

Anyway, some fantastic recent shots of Rotterdam. I love Dutch tower architecture and it makes my top 5.


----------



## Countach

Jex7844 said:


> You'd better enquire first rather than talking nonsense, you're so mad about London that you completely lack of objectivity. Not to mention that your irritating attitude on a daily basis puts off more & more people. You're the worst ambassador for London, if I didn't know the english capital very well, you would make me hate it for sure.


 I larned to not read his posts (at least I try) because they are clearly not objective and I try to look only at the pictures that he posts because they are often very good. London is a great city, and so is Istanbul, that's all.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt is the best*

:cheers:


----------



## Ecological

Jex7844 said:


> What an ignorant comment...hno: Istanbul probably is the european city whose architectural projects currently are the most amazing/daring/aesthetic (the couple of projects shown by Sercan are the perfect examples). Every single nation in europe should draw its inspiration from this booming city. You'd better enquire first rather than talking nonsense, you're so mad about London that you completely lack of objectivity. Not to mention that your irritating attitude on a daily basis puts off more & more people. You're the worst ambassador for London, if I didn't know the english capital very well, you would make me hate it for sure.


I'd suggest you back off also. 

SO143 on this thread gives a VERY HEALTHY range of skuyline pictures of all major European cities. 

He has every right to say what he did. It wasn't a bash. It was a statement suggesting to bloody obvious. 

The fact that JUST ONE POST LIKE THAT can rustle your feathers shows you're waiting on any little comment to start moaning about London or it's posters which clearly identifies a MASSIVE CHIP ON YOUR SHOULDER. 

Grow up!

And stop bullying people. You plus a hundred others are joint worst ambassadors for France that have a truley unique arrogance and bitter approach to life which makes dialogue with any of you utterly unbearable. That makes me hate most things about France and I even work for a French company. Ironic. We don't sit here though waititng to pounce on any oppinion you guys have. 

It's quite obvious all you needed to do in that situation was to have some common sense. bypass it and continue with what you were going to post. Not try and kick up a fight with someone because you're a big bad man behind your computer screen. Just oozes cowardeness.


----------



## blackroseimmortal

Guys, stop arguing and go on posting great shots, make love not war


----------



## KlausDiggy

*My Top Skylines are...*

1. Frankfurt
2. London
3. Paris/La Defence
4. Moscow
5. Warsaw
6. Rotterdam
7. Benidorm
8. Milan
9. Madrid
10.Barcelona


----------



## aarhusforever

London Skyline by SarahO44, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

Frankfurt:


Frankfurt am Main night snowing by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









Frankfurt Skyline von frawolf77 auf Flickr


----------



## undercontrol

*Madrid from different points of view*

Madrid skyline por Xag., en Flickr

Madrid Skyline por David Villarreal FernÃ¡ndez, en Flickr

Madrid skyline por Anthony Coyle, en Flickr

Amanecer en Madrid el 12 del 12 del 12 por Juan Carlos Cortina, en Flickr

El Cielo de Madrid por ferd_pang, en Flickr

Torre Titania : Madrid por diet_sch, en Flickr

(0251) Zona Azca. Centro financiero de Madrid por Pablo Arias, en Flickr

Panorámica de las Cuatro Torres de Chamartin desde el Paseo de La Castellana por Juan Carlos Cortina, en Flickr

Centro financiero de Madrid desde El Círculo de Bellas Artes por Juan Carlos Cortina, en Flickr

Desde El Pardo por Juan Carlos Cortina, en Flickr

Planta 33 de la Torre Espacio del CTBA por Juan Carlos Cortina, en Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I only like Madrid when it's at a certain angle so the buildings appear closer together. Otherwise it looks kinda strange, just 4 towers standing alone.


----------



## Yellow Fever

This!



blackroseimmortal said:


> Guys, stop arguing and go on posting great shots, make love not war


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Highrise projects over 100m under construction in Frankfurt.*

1. ECB-headquarters 220m(Spire)/185m(roof) 45 floors 2010-2014










2. Taunusturm 170m(roof) 40 floors 2011-2013










3. WinX 110m(roof) 26 floors 2013-2015








http://www.maintor-frankfurt.de/bilder/objekte/03.jpg


----------



## il fenomeno

KlausDiggy said:


> (...)


dude, most of your pics dont work. have a look at this 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=23004&highlight=

always put a "?" behind the .jpg of your links like ".jpg?" so you can see in the preview, if the image really will show up.


----------



## Tiaren

*Francfort:*


Frankfurt Lights by Markus Pavlowsky Photography, on Flickr


Frankfurt by Markus Pavlowsky Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

Thanks for the tip, but I have with ? tried. And for me it displays the image.


----------



## Alexenergy

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Novosibirsk
> 
> I think Novosibirsk looks more modern than Birmingham and it's quite close to Rotterdam in terms of look!


Well, my friend, even I'm from Russia, and I love my country, but I will talk objectively.... To tell the truth, Rotterdam and Birmingham are ahead of Novosibirsk... It's more like Kiev or Tallinn. Moreover Nvsb is not in Europe, since it's really far away from Urals


----------



## Radiokott

^^


fulger2013 said:


> *Siberia is not an oversea colony ... it's an intergral continuos part of the european Russia ....*


Vladivostok is easternmost european city :cheers:


----------



## fulger2013

what is europe after all? ... its just a small peninsula attached to the western edge of russia


----------



## SO143

fulger2013 said:


> what is europe after all? ... its just a small peninsula attached to the western edge of russia


this kind of account needs to be :banned:


----------



## fulger2013

SO143 said:


> this kind of account needs to be :banned:


come on ...it's just a joke


----------



## VitMos

its skyline is not very different from most major cities in the post-Soviet space. You can see about 20 such skyline in Russia and Ukraine, so it makes no sense to lay out his photos here. to the same it is not in continental Europe
*Novosibirsk* by gelio


----------



## SO143

La Defense by Simon Sautner, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marveauxdavid/8359308756/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## www.sercan.de

KlausDiggy said:


> Istanbul does have a great dynamic, but the skyscrapers are spread far beyond the city and do not give a total picture. I think density Skylines as La Defence is still better than wild scattered.


Yes, unfortunately the city has got many clusters.

At least there is a small chance that the Levent cluster will merge with the Sisli and Bomonti cluster.

IMO Maslak will stady isolated


----------



## Fab87

^^ even London has many different clusters, that's the main reason why London is not everybody's number 1 skyline in Europe.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Actually even 3 cluster. The City of London, the Shard with the Guys Hospital and Canary Wharf.


----------



## isaidso

www.sercan.de said:


> Yes, unfortunately the city has got many clusters.


From a purely aesthetic point of view it may be unfortunate, but having lots of clusters or nodes adds to the urbanity of a metropolitan area.


----------



## il fenomeno

harrypowell said:


> Top five in Europe...
> 
> 1 London ....biggest city
> 
> 2 Paris... it's been preserved.
> 
> 3 Istanbul....Massive city , culturally and historically enormously significant.
> 
> 4 Moscow ( See above )
> 
> 5 Frankfurk .... smallish sized city


did you notice we are rating skylines here, not cities?


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Alexenergy said:


> Well, my friend, even I'm from Russia, and I love my country, but I will talk objectively.... To tell the truth, Rotterdam and Birmingham are ahead of Novosibirsk... It's more like Kiev or Tallinn. Moreover Nvsb is not in Europe, since it's really far away from Urals


I have visited both cities Novisibirsk and Birmingham in terms of sky line to me both look the same, however Birmingham has a beautiful canal that goes through the city and a beautiful downtown and its cleaner than Novosibirsk however Novosibirsk has got a good underground/tube system where in Birmingham its just a tram/overground metro! But both got nice shopping malls Bull Ring in Birmingham and Mega mall in Novosibirsk!


----------



## Fab87

isaidso said:


> From a purely aesthetic point of view it may be unfortunate, but having lots of clusters or nodes adds to the urbanity of a metropolitan area.


That's true. But in this section we are not ranking the best urban areas, or the best fitting skyscrapers. We stick to the model of the so-called "downtown" business district full of highrises. You look at skyline pics and you have absolutely no idea of how that district or the city itself are like in reality. 
That's what this thread is all about, a purely aesthetical judgment, often based on north-american skyline standards. :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

I'm very well aware of that.


----------



## Union.SLO

Some great shots of *Rotterdam* by Flickr user *zzapback* :cheers:


----------



## sok12

^^ kay:


----------



## il fenomeno

i like


----------



## Ecological

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Novosibirsk
> 
> I think Novosibirsk looks more modern than Birmingham and it's quite close to Rotterdam in terms of look!


I actually quite like that city. The skyline though isn't exactly that modern. I don't think Birmingham is either really. If Birmingham just got some of it's proposals built it would certainly raise a few eyebrows. The settings of some of the towers promise for an absolutely stunning skyline and cluster. 

It's getting the fillers. plenty of 50-90m blocks but none of the big stuff to give it that WOW factor. 

Birmingham can be quite deceiving though as most skyline shots manage to get in the council blocks on the edge of the city centre. Close up in the city it can be very different.


----------



## SO143

KlausDiggy said:


> Actually even 3 cluster. The City of London, the Shard with the Guys Hospital and Canary Wharf.


another cluster is now being developed in vauxhall 

please click the link for further news http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=99505317#post99505317










by *gothicform*



and don't forget croydon cluster as well, here's the current one











the future! mayor of london boris johnson said that a new financial district will be created in the heart of croydon in the near future.


----------



## Fab87

Like la Defense, right? 

It is the same concept of La Defense (creating a city on its own), but more alienating and sad. Nevertheless, it is right next to the historical centre of town


----------



## SO143

snowing in frankfurt 


Blaue Stunde am Museumsufer-bw_20130126_7395.jpg by Barbara Walzer, on Flickr
Blaue Stunde am Museumsufer-bw_20130126_7381.jpg by Barbara Walzer, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow amazing


----------



## Erhan

This pic is a bit old so 5 towers are missing, but it's an unusual angle so I decided to share it anyway.

The view from Le Meridien Hotel


Le Méridien Istanbul Etiler—Local Area by LeMeridien Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^ clearly one of the best views on istanbul posted here :applause:

PS: no bashing. What always disturb me on Istanbul skyline pictures is the big amount of twin towers or complexes wit several same looking towers. Not really my taste. I think they work als solo complexes very vell but in a skyline I dislike it.


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Amazing photo of Istanbul :applause:


----------



## Erhan

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> ^^ clearly one of the best views on istanbul posted here :applause:
> 
> PS: no bashing. What always disturb me on Istanbul skyline pictures is the big amount of twin towers or complexes wit several same looking towers. Not really my taste. I think they work als solo complexes very vell but in a skyline I dislike it.


No, you are totally right. I think it got to do with that the land was relatively cheap and the demand for office space was very high, so they built twins. They still build some twins but not as much as before and they are usually two-egg twins and not one-egg twins now


----------



## Kaufmann

Some really good photographs of Istanbul. Well done!


----------



## Los Earth

Istanbul will always surprise us


----------



## Erhan

I'm glad you guys liked it, but as I said the pic is a bit old. I'm pretty sure all these will be at least T/O by 2015, Istanbloom and one of the Özdilek towers are T/O already.


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam * 

This amazing Photo was taken 2 years ago. Would be interesting to see a Photo from the same spot now 'De Rotterdam' and '100 Hoog' are under construction.



Ossip said:


> Op verzoek van SASH dit overzicht van ongeveer 2 jaar geleden. Nu zal 100 Hoog het midden mooi opvullen.


----------



## ramanujann

Istanbul is impressive


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Erhan said:


> No, you are totally right. I think it got to do with that the land was relatively cheap and the demand for office space was very high, so they built twins. They still build some twins but not as much as before and they are usually two-egg twins and not one-egg twins now


Thanks, that you don't took it as an offence. Usually I am bashed as troll or hater if I dare to write what I dislike. If twin towers play the mai role
to skyline they mostly work out very well imo like old WTC or in Dnepropetrov. But if not, well how to say, I am not a big fan of the deutsche bank towers or societe generale in connection with their skylines


----------



## www.sercan.de

Lol, why shoudl we bash you 

The majority of the turkish users don't also like twins 

As Erhan said, in the past land and 2x 30floors were cheaper than 1x 60 floor.
And of course its hard to get a permission.

Another reason are the plots in Levent. They are very long.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt am Main Frozen Lake at night by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Notre Dame & La Défense, Paris by blafond, on Flickr

Paris? by blafond, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:*









http://anton-blinov.livejournal.com/


----------



## Fab87

Best vantage point in Moscow I've seen so far :cheers:


----------



## fulger2013

wow Moscow! Gorgeos! Bravo!


----------



## fulger2013

the 15th century churches proudly greet their 21st century brothers... my eyes are in tears... so touching


----------



## ChipBoard

Tiaren said:


> Why again would you feel the need, to post (according to your judgement) "not so good" skylines in a "best" skylines thread?


I've seen pictures of lots of "not so good" skylines in here. People were tiering cities. I think Birmingham should be tiered like the others are. 

For what it's worth my favourites are London, Moscow, Paris, Rotterdam, Kyiv, Istanbul, Frankfurt. 

No particular order. They are all fab.


----------



## Igor L.

Himmelwärts said:


> i think we should be allowed to post also 'small' skylines, this thread would be boring with just 5 different skylines.


4  (Frankfurt, Paris, London and Moscow)
You are right! That would be really boring.


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


倫敦夜。 by Crusade., on Flickr

City of London. by Crusade., on Flickr

The Shard. by Crusade., on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


The Shard. by Crusade., on Flickr

The City. by Crusade., on Flickr


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/


----------



## Brad

Kiev has a big dense midrise skyline.


----------



## harrypowell

Kiev lacks defining and iconic structures.. 

It looks impressive in certain shots due to it's size.. But the buildings are pretty samey tbh.. 

Still, Kiev is certainly impressive .


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


- France - Trocadero - au fond le quartier de la Defense - by Pascal Guercio, on Flickr


----------



## Apteryx

Milan - Sunset


----------



## ramanujann

Someone said Kyiv has no skyline...





































*By Dima_Korol*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimakorol/7287238142/


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:*...I love this one 



Donodöner said:


> You know, crappy weather.
> 
> By^^
> 04.02.13


----------



## ultEmate

By georgesultanov


----------



## Los Earth

Igor L. said:


> In 2023 in Kyiv will be 60-70 buildings above 100 meters of which 5-7 are above 200 meters.


What about this project? Is there no hope?


----------



## Los Earth

P.S. I looove your cat!


----------



## isaidso

Los Earth said:


> What about this project? Is there no hope?


What a mess! Skyscraper design like that comes off as uncultivated. It's a new thing so there's a tendency to try too hard. It seems in cities (US, Canada, Australia) that have been building them for decades, there's more interest in classic lines than showy trendiness.

Many cities are in danger of looking like a jumbled mess. Hopefully over time the designs will become more refined.


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam (Weena Cluster)*



Ni3lS said:


> Scroll >>


----------



## fulger2013

from wikipedia: The inhabitants of Warsaw still commonly use nicknames to refer to the palace, notably Pekin (Beijing in Polish, because of its abbreviated name PKiN (Pałac Kultury i Nauki), Pajac ("clown", a word that sounds close to Pałac), Stalin's syringe, the Elephant in Lacy Underwear, or even the Russian Wedding Cake.[6][7] The terrace on the 30th floor, at 114 metres, is a well-known tourist attraction with a panoramic view of the city. The best view of the city is jokingly said to be from the terrace as it is the one place in the city where the building itself does not obscure the view.

I think it's better to demolish it ... the building insults polish people feelings ....


----------



## www.sercan.de

I don't understand how the photographer did it.

At the foreground you can see the Akasya towers which is on the asian side.

At the background the Levent cluster.


----------



## SASH

^^
With a zoom Lens.


----------



## aarhusforever

*North east Madrid:*


The view from the office / 办公室观点 by aelena, on Flickr


----------



## Szymulek

*Warsaw*



Pstrykacz said:


>





Zapaleniec said:


>


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam*


Nightview #010 by davidvankeulen, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam*


Wilhelminapier by Bart van Damme, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

:yawn:


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam*


16:9 by euro_tramp, on Flickr


reflect by euro_tramp, on Flickr


cold city. by euro_tramp, on Flickr


pretty maids all in a row by euro_tramp, on Flickr


royal visit by euro_tramp, on Flickr


Untitled by euro_tramp, on Flickr


Untitled by euro_tramp, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L.

Los Earth said:


> What about this project?


^^ I do not like this project.hno: These buildings look terrible but project will not be realized :banana: /problems with the land for construction/

Something that I like



Igor L. said:


> *Sky Towers | 47 fl | 211.5 m | 2014 U/C *‎
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Victory Towers | 54 fl | 229 m | 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‎


 ^^ the best project in Europe /in my humble opinion :|/


----------



## aarhusforever

SO143 said:


> :yawn:


Grow up hno:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


frankfurt distanced by ★ j o e ★, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

aarhusforever said:


> Grow up hno:


Grow up hno:


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam last week


Rotterdam by Sash, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Nice shot! If only the R'dam buildings were of the same continuously great quality as in The Hague..


----------



## aarhusforever

*Warsaw:*



TM025 said:


>


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

_2 more of_










BTS - Behind the Scenes by Andreas Lambert, on Flickr


BTS - Behind the Scenes by Andreas Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Nice shot! If only the R'dam buildings were of the same continuously great quality as in The Hague..


New Orleans, Delftse Poort, Millenniumtoren, Red Apple, Montevideo, WTC and De Rotterdam are at least the same quality!


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ I agree


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:* Yes, I admit it...I love the night shots of the Benidorm skyline :cheers:


['Ô] 02:45 AM by Kowska, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

Igor L. said:


> ^^ I do not like this project.hno: These buildings look terrible but project will not be realized :banana: /problems with the land for construction/
> 
> Something that I like
> 
> 
> ^^ the best project in Europe /in my humble opinion :|/


It looks cool, but I think that *City Life* in Milan is more iconic. Three towers of unique and yet elegant design, and a huge dismissed area converted to greenery, residences, open squares, highrises. 









courtesy of Urban File


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam

This is a Photo of 2009, but it has never been posted here before. I Like this Angle.


JC_Zwolle said:


> Bron: Oh!?



This one of September 2012


CitoyenNéerlandais said:


> Door Kaneter :


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam (City Center)



Ossip said:


>


----------



## SASH

Fab87 said:


> It looks cool, but I think that *City Life* in Milan is more iconic. Three towers of unique and yet elegant design, and a huge dismissed area converted to greenery, residences, open squares, highrises.


A pitty that those Buildings (City Life) gonna be build in a different area of the City. 
For density it would have been better if they could be build in Porta Nuova.


----------



## Axelferis

*Paris*


Notre Dame & La Défense, Paris by blafond, on Flickr

Paris? by blafond, on Flickr


Fumée noire au dessus de La Défense.... par mamnic47, sur Flickr


Vista de la Defense par diegoalbero, sur Flickr


La Défense par J.P | Photography, sur Flickr


La Défense, Sunset par J.P | Photography, sur Flickr


La Défense par TwinSine, sur Flickr


17062012-_DSC0382.jpg par StayNervous, sur Flickr


La Défense, Paris par Fredorod, sur Flickr


----------



## SO143

*THUMBS UP FOR THE KING KONG* kay:


BT Tower by david.j.warren, on Flickr
King Kong vs London by murphyz, on Flickr


----------



## BK81

Hehe king kong is funny, but would be more suitable in an asian or american city . Anyway, thumbs up.


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*

















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/cepg47/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/siv2109/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/svkoul/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rimial/


----------



## apinamies

BK81 said:


> Hehe king kong is funny, but would be more suitable in an asian or american city . Anyway, thumbs up.


Well, London is most American city in Europe!  (half joke).


----------



## Erhan

Istanbul :cheers:


Istanbul at Night by Forzarossi, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt am Main by zsozso2007, on Flickr

Frankfurt am Main Skyline by zsozso2007, on Flickr

Frankfurt am Main Skyline by zsozso2007, on Flickr


----------



## Core Rising

The City of London at night by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*



SO143 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/barnabyrobson/8478886563/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam Wilhelmina Pier


Wilhelmina Pier by Sash, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

City of London by JonoHub, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*



Marin said:


> 18.02:


----------



## serhat

Istanbul



Jakob said:


> http://www.fotokritik.com/3021177/sisli-bir-sabah-tem-4-levent


----------



## Fab87

*Milano* 


Milan Skyline by MicheleSana, on Flickr


Monte Stella | 3 Febbraio 2013 by Obliot, on Flickr


Untitled by _ Nemo _, on Flickr


Oggi di parla qui! Nuove forme di apprendimento e social media #smwmilan #milano #socialmediaweek by Stefano Besana, on Flickr


Galileo by Cozzimo, on Flickr


----------



## DeNi$

Moscow

By *Ivan Kuznetsov* 
http://vk.com/kuz20


----------



## Erhan

İstanbul, Türkiye 2013 by maykal, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

London Town by Nige H (THANKS for 250k views), on Flickr


View of Canary Wharf from Greenwich Park by Megashorts, on Flickr


Thames Barrier, London by HectikHector, on Flickr


City of London skyline by JonoHub, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


A Foggy Day in London Town by zoejcraig, on Flickr


----------



## LondonFox

SO143 said:


> City of London by JonoHub, on Flickr




What a shot!!!

Lovely golden look because of the sun! It looks a bit like the Fritz Lang film 'Metropolis'. :cheers:


----------



## SASH

The Hague


The hague in 2013 by zilverbat., on Flickr


Metropool / New Babylon / Den Haag by zilverbat., on Flickr


Het Zieken in Den Haag. by zilverbat., on Flickr


Change...... by zilverbat., on Flickr


Hoftoren. by zilverbat., on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ same to you :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Warsaw:*...screenshot from video 

http://youtu.be/dJUtg3Dcuss









On imageshack


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


La Defense 3 (CIMG2767) + Snapseed by Bawl, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

those towers are really shot in real life. la defence should build more skyscrapers, but not highrises.


----------



## Los Earth

SO143 said:


> *those towers are really shot in real life*. la defence should build more skyscrapers, but not highrises.


? what does this mean?


----------



## SO143

sorry for my typo because of my phone keyboard mate i meant to write SHORT lol


----------



## Los Earth

I was thinking about commenting that they looked tall :tongue2:


----------



## SO143

some of my pics


----------



## SASH

The Hague



Fabian2412 said:


> Deze vond ik ergens op het net.


----------



## Fab87

Does *Brussels* deserve a spot in the second league? I am doubtful. 



Skyline Brussel by Next generation photo, on Flickr


Brussels by Tom Leuntjens Photography, on Flickr


NMBS 2345 @ Brussel Noord by Steven De Haeck, on Flickr

bruxelles s'éveille by ie :: fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

The Hague


Skyline The Hague [view 1] by davidvankeulen, on Flickr


Skyline The Hague [view 3] by davidvankeulen, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam (2006!) Has changed quite a lot since then, but this is still a nice point of view


Benzine Oorbrug by stuw831, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


East India. by Clwn, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:*



mr. MyXiN said:


> *27.02.13*


----------



## SO143

Russia Strong :yes:


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
































http://vk.com/darthira








http://vk.com/danechka_christmas








http://vk.com/vanh1to








http://vk.com/gluhovden


----------



## aarhusforever

*Istanbul:*...Awesome photo 



Jakob said:


> http://www.fotokritik.com/3052683/sistanbul


----------



## aarhusforever

*Warsaw:*


Złota 44 by Bartek71, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*



El_Greco said:


>


----------



## SO143

*MOSCOW & LONDON* :applause:


----------



## SASH

*Frankfurt and Paris * :applause:

*Warsaw, Istanbul and Rotterdam* :applause:

*Milan and the rest * :applause:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Istanbul:*



compaq life said:


>


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow & London* :applause:

*Frankfurt and Paris * :applause:

*Warsaw, Istanbul and Rotterdam* :applause:

*Milan and the rest * :applause:



....Nice to be European these days :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt am Main Skyline by Marc Wildenhof, on Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline by J.P.G. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

_25 Churchill Place, CW_


















by *chest*


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam 

(A part of the Wilhelmina Pier)

Handsome threesome by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr

(Wilhelmina Pier)

Pole 17 @ Rotterdam by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr

(Boompjes and Wijnhaveneiland)

Harbor in blue... by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr

(Wijnhaveneiland)

Wijnhaven Rotterdam by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr

(Erasmusbrug and Maastoren)

Rotterdam: Erasmus bridge by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr

(Weena)

Weena 200 / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr

(Beurs/Churchillplein-West Blaak)

2012-01-02 Rotterdam - Uitzicht vanaf de Euromast by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

SO143 said:


> those towers are really shot in real life. la defence should build more skyscrapers, but not highrises.


the mass makes it.


----------



## Alexenergy

aarhusforever said:


> *Moscow & London* :applause:
> 
> *Frankfurt and Paris * :applause:
> 
> *Warsaw, Istanbul and Rotterdam* :applause:
> 
> *Milan and the rest * :applause:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Nice to be European these days :cheers:


In general Europe is the best


----------



## Kristian_KG

aarhusforever said:


> *Moscow & London* :applause:
> 
> *Frankfurt and Paris * :applause:
> 
> *Warsaw, Istanbul and Rotterdam* :applause:
> 
> *Milan and the rest * :applause:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Nice to be European these days :cheers:


you are european ?! :lol:


----------



## Erhan

aarhusforever said:


> *Istanbul:*


This is actually the Asian side 

The construction site seen in the middle of the pic is for the 3rd tallest building of Turkey, Metropol Istanbul


----------



## Erhan

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2908080985.478984.107215455984&type=1&theater


----------



## Yellow Fever

Paris


Paris 01 by Murray Dalzell, on Flickr


Paris 05 by Murray Dalzell, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

Moscow 



























http://vk.com/a_digg 



























http://vk.com/a_digg


----------



## sieradzanin1

*Warsaw , Poland*



kafarek said:


>





Peritus said:


> Dzisiejsze:





Awik said:


>


:banana:


----------



## aarhusforever

Kristian_KG said:


> you are european ?! :lol:


...and proud of it :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London Barbican by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

Scroll...

London Panorama by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

Fab87 said:


> Does *Brussels* deserve a spot in the second league? I am doubtful.
> 
> 
> 
> Skyline Brussel by Next generation photo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Brussels by Tom Leuntjens Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> NMBS 2345 @ Brussel Noord by Steven De Haeck, on Flickr
> 
> bruxelles s'éveille by ie :: fotografie, on Flickr


i'm sorry but i maintain them in *League B*

No charism, just average buildings, no identity... just deserving league B


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Fab87 said:


> Does *Brussels* deserve a spot in the second league? I am doubtful.


I even don't see it in my personal second league
because I have three main problems with Brussels skyline

Firstly too many towers with nearly exactly the same high are placed next to each other. 

Secondly Belacom Towers, WTC Towers and Galxi Towers are two twins too much for that skyline.

Thridly the fat shape of the towers let them look shorter than they actually are. (Tour finances, galaxy towers, Belcacom Towers). And all towers have a flat top

Brussels needs more towers like Dexia, Madou Plaza and Up-Side, but 50meters taller. It has the potential to climb very fast and very high in the rankings by adding only two or three projects, because the basics are there. Just look how Vienna changes with the right tower on the right place, sharing Brussels main problems before


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Sunset Frankfurt no.2 by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## Union.SLO

Vienna


by *xetas*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* By nipz.



nipz said:


>


----------



## aarhusforever

*Kiev:* By Oleg84



Oleg84 said:


>


----------



## aarhusforever

Rotterdam: By marin



Marin said:


> 05.03:
> 
> 01.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:* By Cujas



Cujas said:


> From the French forum


----------



## aarhusforever

Here is a skylinephoto of Donau City in Vienna. Yes, I know, it is not quite among the *best European skylines*....yet, but it is growing fast 

*Vienna:*


Abend by daknoll, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* By VitMos



VitMos said:


> http://regane.livejournal.com/


----------



## sok12

Warsaw and Moscow are really getting better and better kay:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

PARIS









by *Urbanium*, on Flickr
Uploaded with Imageshack.us


FRANKFURT


Frankfurt by AK_74, on Flickr


----------



## Alexenergy

Paris looks huge


----------



## _Mort_

adamMa said:


> trochę szersza z północy 28155 x 2759 33,7 MB
> >>>>>





kafarek said:


>


Nice pictures.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Alexenergy said:


> Paris looks huge


Yeah it was always big and I think the quality improved significantly in recent years. Paris only lacks in tall buildings over 200 m. I like Tour First but I believe it took the balance out of La Defense's skyline as it was built at the extreme northern end of the cluster. With some 3-4 buildings 200 m+ LD would be back in da game imho.


----------



## Brad

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> and I think the quality improved significantly in recent years.


And I think the zoom quility has improved significantly in recent years.)


----------



## Tiaren

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline Sunset by _flowtation, on Flickr


Sunset Glory by _flowtation, on Flickr


Golden Trio by _flowtation, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

*My Top Ten European skylines:*

1) Frankfurt
2) Paris
3) Moscow
4) London
5) Istanbul
6) Warsaw
7) Rotterdam
8) Benidorm
9) Milan
10) The Hague


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam 



Ossip said:


>


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt am Main Skyline von Marc Wildenhof auf Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam Wilhelmina Pier


----------



## steq

*Warsaw*

Warsaw by peteknocker








by Awik







by adamMa
















by ???


----------



## SO143

Warsaw is catching up with frankfurt


----------



## SO143

by Awik









by coach_lodz


----------



## SO143

Hazy Frankfurt from a Distance by formfaktor, on Flickr
Frankfurt Winter Skyline by formfaktor, on Flickr


----------



## sieradzanin1

*Warsaw , Poland*

By Przemysław Zacharuk



Rumcayz said:


> z FB (fot. Przemysław Zacharuk)


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:* By CitoyenNéerlandais



CitoyenNéerlandais said:


> 12032013-rdam (6 of 12) by rikvanderkroon, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*...alternative skyline 


12032013-rdam (11 of 12) by rikvanderkroon, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

What do you guys think...should this photo of *Barcelona* be postet in this thread or in the 'European skylines" thread?


Barcelona Skyline With the Torre Agbar Wallpaper 2880X1800 RETINA by AVZIO GIFTS, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


#skyline #frankfurt by thilo_specht, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Good Karma said:


> That's because European skylines are much more varied, interesting, older and generally more architecturally diverse. Compare this to North American skylines for example which are all relatively similar with similar styles.


Yes, Qui, Ja, Si, Da, +1, I like


----------



## SASH

aarhusforever said:


> What do you guys think...should this photo of *Barcelona* be postet in this thread or in the 'European skylines" thread?


Oslo has been posted, than Barcelona deserves to be posted here as well.


----------



## www.sercan.de

old and new
red and blue


----------



## little universe

SO143 said:


>



Should we call it *Lon-bai* or *Du-don*? :nuts: :lol:


----------



## SO143

Green Light In The Sky by Paul Shears, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam*


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/toomanytribbles/8551149149/sizes/l/in/photostream


----------



## Erhan

https://www.facebook.com/turgut.uzun


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Frankfurt


Frankfurt Sunset by AK_74, on Flickr


Skyline im Frühlingslicht by AK_74, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy




----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








http://vk.com/id1387761
by DromeoStalker


----------



## KlausDiggy

Moscow is Amazing


----------



## SO143

Moscow - London 
Frankfurt - Paris 
Istanbul - Warsaw 
Rotterdam - Benidorm 

:cheers:


----------



## KlausDiggy

Frankfurt





from The DennyWestside  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJEPVQkqG74


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Rotterdam*



Arrrgh said:


> Rotterdam by Forumgouda, on Flickr


----------



## sok12

Does anyone know how tall the new building in Frankfurt will be? I'm talking about the one in the center, not the European/Central Bank building (I've no idea what the buildings are called, sorry) Hope you know which one i mean


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^ That's the Taunusturm (170 m).


----------



## SO143

*St George Wharf Tower (181m, 52 Floors) *


St George Wharf Tower and Vauxhall Bridge by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


Vauxhall Tower London by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Panorámica de la Sierra de Guadarrama desde Madrid by Juan Carlos Cortina, on Flickr


Las Cuatro Torres de Madrid bajo la luna llena de febrero by Juan Carlos Cortina, on Flickr



Panorama del Madrid Financiero by Juan Carlos Cortina, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/deanyeowell/8574772671/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## KlausDiggy

from Fliegenpilzhamburg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_OPhlOLRzI


----------



## Blackpool88

I think City of Capitals in Moscow are my favourite towers in Europe I love the lighting scheme too. The only problem with Moscow I think is that it is suffering from being a little bit too dense! If they were spread out a bit more it would be the best cluster in Europe - They are also possibly a little bit too similar in height - Canary Wharf does really well here although they aren't the tallest the composition of heights makes for a really well balanced cluster.


----------



## Jex7844

*By G-E Renaud last sunday:*


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
by igor


----------



## SO143

By *Gary Kinsman*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gazkinz/8577530844/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## KlausDiggy

SO143 said:


> By *Gary Kinsman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gazkinz/8577530844/sizes/l/in/photostream/


What is the left building and how high it is?


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

That's Aragon Tower - 92m (29 floors).


----------



## Core Rising

Aragon Tower in Deptford. 92 meters. It's an ex-council block of flats that became privately owned and got a height increase during its refurbishment back in 2006.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aragon_Tower

-edit-

pipped to it.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Thank you, for the kind provide information.


----------



## SO143

- edit


----------



## KlausDiggy

^ ^Well my congratulations to Europe's largest pyramid. In my hometown, is the second highest.


----------



## timo9

:cheers:


----------



## SO143

GOD BLESS BENIDORM :lol: 


Retrato de Benidorm by /Gnowee, on Flickr


Benidorm by JOSE__GM, on Flickr



















:bow:


----------



## Victhor

KlausDiggy said:


> ^ ^Well my congratulations to Europe's largest pyramid. In my hometown, is the second highest.


Leipzig's Belantis Pyramide, 38 metres
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=32038

Benidorm's Pyramid Replica at Terra Mitica, 50 metres
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=12372

:nocrook:

(unless you mean this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monument_to_the_Battle_of_the_Nations, definitely, Leipzig is the City of Pyramides, just found out this fact )


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London by Ars Electronica, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

what's the name of the low-rise building in the foreground? opcorn:


----------



## SO143

*Warsaw, The Capital of Superpower of Eastern Europe* :cheers:









by *Zapaleniec*


----------



## KlausDiggy

Oops, I was wrong. I meant the Belantis pyramid.


----------



## SO143

i know milan should not be here. but oh well opcorn: 


Skyline by elevenItaly, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Like* kay:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris_091/8575008229/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline, Frankfurt am Main by Doreen Wilhelm, on Flickr

Skyline, Frankfurt am Main by Doreen Wilhelm, on Flickr

Skyline, Frankfurt am Main by Doreen Wilhelm, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Rotterdam skyline by Eric Burgers, on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

SO143 said:


> *Like* kay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris_091/8575008229/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*PARIS* is just... :drool:


----------



## Apteryx

SO143 said:


> i know milan should not be here. but oh well opcorn:


Why not?


Milano Skyline - january 5 2013 di Obliot, su Flickr


Milano Skyline - january 5 2013 di Obliot, su Flickr


Skyline di elevenItaly, su Flickr

For sure is not the best, but it's fast growing with high quality buildings, it deserves a place between the best skylines.


----------



## SO143

it is still too small to compete with other european giants bro


----------



## Axelferis

Milano nice but still league B

*PARIS*


La Défense - Vue du sommet de L'Arc de Triomphe  par RandySpiersPhotography, sur Flickr


France - Paris/La Défense par Thierry B, sur Flickr


----------



## sieradzanin1

*Warsaw , Poland*

By Maciej Margas



to022 said:


> Sobotni wieczór:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://maciejmargas.pl


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt











Frankfurt Sunday Walk von Guaguy auf Flickr


Someone had the Blues. von universaldilletant auf Flickr


Frankfurt City Light von Jens Hoefling auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


City of London Skyline by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Apteryx

Ok, I agree Milan is in the B group (and I'm happy that we have reached it!), but let me annoy you with another panorama with the best background, that only Milan can provide.
>>> large format


----------



## KlausDiggy

Truly beautiful skyline and beautiful mountain scenery.


----------



## Alexenergy

Apteryx said:


> Ok, I agree Milan is in the B group (and I'm happy that we have reached it!), but let me annoy you with another panorama with the best background, that only Milan can provide.
> >>> large format


Maybe I'll disappoint you, but Madrid and Barcelona have the same scenery


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Radiokott said:


> is that true, that British people share in London is 40% now? :lol:


No. 

You know just because someone is not 100% white British/English doesn't make you any less British. You can be British even if you are black, brown or purple. Sounds like Europe (not all) is light years behind.

This last few pages really does show how little diversity there is in most of Europe. London is the only true Global city in Europe. I wish I didn't even have to post this but some of the posts by forumers have been embarrassing @ Radiokott & Tiaren. Idiots like you should know human life began in Africa and population spread through migration. But I guess ignorance is bliss.

Thanks for taking the thread off topic, now be quiet and let the people who actually post constructively in relation to the thread title. Otherwise jog on.


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam *



Ossip said:


>


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam*



Marin said:


> 26.03:


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam*



Michiel said:


> Vandaag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Nice skyline photos :cheers:


----------



## fulger2013

Amazing Moscow!


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Amazing indeed


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt skyline by Galli Luca, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Madrid:*


Skyline Madrid by Sonsoles Huidobro, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*


Miocic Estera, Spagna, 2011 by Il Ratto d'Europa, on Flickr

Benidorm se vende apartamento by asegilbenidorm, on Flickr

Benidorm Panoramic - 89 (part 1 of 2) / 365 by irl_deano, on Flickr


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*



























Yuriy Saygon


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^ The first 2 pics look great :cheers:


----------



## VitMos

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> ^ The first 2 pics look great :cheers:


:cheers:
I think the bird is painted:lol:


----------



## fulger2013

the bird is fake!


----------



## VitMos

fulger2013 said:


> the bird is fake!


I wrote about this in a previous post


----------



## Axelferis

*Paris La défense *



CODEBARRE75011 said:


>


----------



## Ulv

Warsaw


Awik said:


>


----------



## Erhan

http://www.fotokritik.com/3071968/istanbul-sisler-altinda


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam*



Jan said:


> View from the new pad.


----------



## SO143

Erhan said:


> http://www.fotokritik.com/3071968/istanbul-sisler-altinda


please kick warsaw out of top 5 group and let's welcome the mighty istanbul :bow:


----------



## Robi_damian

Its AlL gUUd said:


> No.
> 
> You know just because someone is not 100% white British/English doesn't make you any less British. You can be British even if you are black, brown or purple. *Sounds like Europe (not all) is light years behind.
> *
> This last few pages really does show how little diversity there is in most of Europe. London is the only true Global city in Europe. I wish I didn't even have to post this but some of the posts by forumers have been embarrassing @ Radiokott & Tiaren. Idiots like you should know human life began in Africa and population spread through migration. But I guess ignorance is bliss.
> 
> Thanks for taking the thread off topic, now be quiet and let the people who actually post constructively in relation to the thread title. Otherwise jog on.


Yeah, that is exactly what Brisavoine would say but replace Britain, British and London with France, French and Paris. That would not mean that France is any more accepting of its new-found diversity, or at least any more so than other countries in Europe. The anti-immigrant bile coming out of very large sections of British society are no less loud then those in other places. And are much louder than what you get in other immigrant-rich countries in Europe (such as Spain).


----------



## SO143

by *corerising*


----------



## SO143

City of London by david.bank, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

ever expanding london skylines









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8516978690/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jb_1984/8477780800/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Robi_damian

Am emerging Skyline, taken from the Russians ection:


----------



## SO143

kool


Misty Canary Wharf by Finbar Bogerd, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/treble2309/8602898246/ by Treble2309, on Flickr

by *chest*










the construction chest

by *chest*










the construction chest


----------



## Birmingham

Robi_damian said:


> Yeah, that is exactly what Brisavoine would say but replace Britain, British and London with France, French and Paris. That would not mean that France is any more accepting of its new-found diversity, or at least any more so than other countries in Europe. The anti-immigrant bile coming out of very large sections of British society are no less loud then those in other places. And are much louder than what you get in other immigrant-rich countries in Europe (such as Spain).


The difference between the UK and any other place in the world is that British tax payers are funding immigrants to claim AUTOMATICALLY onto the NHS and other benefits which they have no right too. Perfect example is Malala Yousafzai, a Pakistani, shot by the taliban, transfered to Birmingham Queens Elizabeth Hospital to be treated and cared for. Once cared for she was put into British schools and her family were brought over and given jobs. 

Nobody is against immigration. I am all for it but it has to be within reason. 

If they want to live here then they should do so and pay taxes from day one, otherwise they should have no entiltament to what we pay for until they do so. 

Infact IMHO oppinion they should have a 5 year probation limit where as they must show they have adhered to the tax laws and law system before they are allowed to gain FREE medical services from the NHS and other beneficial systems. You serve your own before others, but if they show they are one with the countries systems, they are one and therefore also deserve the benefits applied within the UK. 

Still great pictures everyone! :cheers:


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Yekaterinburg, Russia


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

GROZNY, CHECHNYA look really pretty like bahrain, kuwait or turkey etc..



Robi_damian said:


> Am emerging Skyline, taken from the Russians ection:


----------



## little universe

VitMos said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuriy Saygon




What a beautiful bird! Any ornithologist here would be able to tell me the bird species?


----------



## Axelferis

*Paris la défense*


Vue sur la Défense au sunset par Jerem photographie, sur Flickr










pictures from evous.fr


----------



## 970467

^^Tour First steals the show :cheers:



little universe said:


> What a beautiful bird! Any ornithologist here would be able to tell me the bird species?


I'm not 100% sure but I think it is a Ruddy Shelduck

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruddy_Shelduck









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d0/A_couple_of_Tadorna_ferruginea.jpg/220px-A_couple_of_Tadorna_ferruginea.jpg


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Berlin

Highest EU Skyline*











voss-photography.com


----------



## Fab87

*MILANO 
*
as seen from Alps (the Appenines on the background)










source: http://www.meteoforum.com/main.asp?FS=N&MN=2521434&Pg=1


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Axelferis said:


> pictures from evous.fr


Can't help but quote this photo, I love this shot!


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT*











Skyline from A66 von Ghost Hunter Frankfurt auf Flickr


Skyline //Frankfurt von aehmge //grainyard auf Flickr



Frankfurt Sunday Walk von Guaguy auf Flickr


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Novosibirsk










source: gelio-nsk.livejournal.com


----------



## Erhan

Istanbul










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1875913.154240.100000481414721&type=1&theater










https://www.facebook.com/erdoganersoz


----------



## 11001001

They should have blue lights along the Champs-Élysées on the left, so when viewed from the Arc de Triomphe it would look like the Tricolore!

http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/4194/8602001602e06db7c2e8b.jpg


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

London
_by fellow forumer Chest_


City skyline by constructionchest, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Rotterdam


Rotterdam / Nederland by Chambrier Stéphane, on Flickr


Misty Monday in Mono - revisited / Rotterdam / Euromast by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## il fenomeno

Dr_Cosmo said:


> *Berlin
> 
> Highest EU Skyline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voss-photography.com


:applause:


----------



## yabbes

:weird:


----------



## Himmelwärts

*So Damn High!*


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^ :lol: 

Berlin skyline.... (it doesn't get any higher): 


hanfparade 2012-17 by Björn Kietzmann, on Flickr


----------



## www.sercan.de




----------



## aarhusforever

Great updates, guys :cheers:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
















by Michal1701








by AWIK








by KAFAREK








by filosss


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Yekatrenburg, Russia

around 12 new skyscrapers already on the way, in 5 years time it will look stunning!


----------



## Los Earth

Can someone tell me all the towers in the Canary Wharf?


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Los Earth said:


> Can someone tell me all the towers in the Canary Wharf?


dont waste my time n money hno:
use wikipedia or google, yandex to get your answer :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Kira_

Los Earth said:


> Can someone tell me all the towers in the Canary Wharf?


here: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canary_Wharf


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


frankfurt by Lukas-Becker, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Skyline Rotterdam Rijnhaven ... by MARCO VAN DIJK FOTOGRAFIE, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Rotterdam City Skyline Erasmusbridge by MARCO VAN DIJK FOTOGRAFIE, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London Skyline by iMat75, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London Skyline by wedgewooddmc, on Flickr


----------



## Jex7844

Robi_damian said:


> Am emerging Skyline, taken from the Russians ection:



Is it the same building...? I think so... :wtf:

*Photos by Elena Fitkulina (Agence France Presse)*

































The good point is: no casualties. As long as the magnificent mosk is intact, I'm fine. Will the tower be therefore demolished or renovated (depending on the damages...)? Time will tell...​
http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-dive...ozny-04-04-2013-2696545.php?pic=4#infoBulles1

ps: the fire is likely to have been caused by a short-circuit...


----------



## aarhusforever

By VitMos 



VitMos said:


> http://vk.com/leonadze


----------



## Los Earth

Nubian_Warrior said:


> dont waste my time n money hno:
> use wikipedia or google, yandex to get your answer :bash::bash::bash:





Kira_ said:


> here:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canary_Wharf


Oh thanks Kira 
as for Warrior et:


----------



## www.sercan.de

myararat04 said:


> 50dk önce
> Çamlıcadan


----
Duel
Highest tower @ Maslak cluster SPINE Tower
vs
Highest tower @ Leventa cluster SAPPHIRE Tower


----------



## Axelferis

*Paris La Défense+Paris front de seine*


Paris by CJTurpie, on Flickr


Arc d' triomphe Paris by jinxsi1960, on Flickr


Paris par JenMasNY, sur Flickr


La Defense par Irene Acevedo, sur Flickr


La Defense par Nicoet, sur Flickr


view from the second level Eiffel tower Paris by jinxsi1960, on Flickr


La Défense par [email protected], sur Flickr


La Defense, Paris par orbital design, sur Flickr


Paris par nwhiting1, sur Flickr


Paris Sunset par J.P | Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## fulger2013

париж - фигня ... nu-mi place parisul , moscova e mult mai frumoasa!


----------



## www.sercan.de

From the Trump Tower


Jakob said:


> http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/Default.aspx?pageID=447&GalleryID=1311&gpid=1


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt Skyscraper Under construction*

EZB- Headquartier 185 Meter








from Beggy, DAF

Taunusturm 170 Meter








from skyliner, DAF


----------



## undercontrol

*Madrid* 








http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2013/04/03/album/1364974325_746084.html#1364974325_746084_1364975364










Panorámica de la Sierra de Guadarrama desde Madrid por Juan Carlo[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcosdemadariaga/8260102199/]
Amanecer entre la niebla. por dMad-Photo, en Flickrs Cortina[/url], en Flickr

JavyGo-StreetPhoto por JavyGo, en Flickr

Complejo AZCA por Alejandro Castro, en Flickr

Madrid skyline por davic, en Flickr


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Skyline Berlin*









www.flickr.com/photos/johannespape/8618706013/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Tiaren

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline by nessaja.one, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by filoss


----------



## vraem

Moldova

*Rybnitsa*




























*Chisináu*


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


- skyline Rotterdam - by Jacqueline ter Haar, on Flickr


Red Apple / Wijnhaven / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


Calypso 25 seconds / Westersingel / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Tiaren said:


> *Frankfurt:*
> 
> 
> Skyline by nessaja.one, on Flickr


Frankfurt for me is number one:cheers:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
















by adamMA


----------



## Los Earth

mr. MyXiN said:


> 06.04.13


..


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*









http://vk.com/yachontoviy


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Rotterdam- By Michiel*



Michiel said:


> Gisteren:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*













































http://vk.com/fotoroof


----------



## www.sercan.de

http://fotogaleri.ntvmsnbc.com/istanbula-kusbakisi.html?position=17#



Warsaw!
http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/5187/dsc001782.jpg

Never saw it from that angle. Thanks


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London from the Shard by Dunc(an), on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt sunset by OlliAR, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Deutschland, Hessen, Frankfurt am Main, Die Skyline der Stadt mit den Wolkenkratzern des Bankenviertels (©SIME / eStock Photo) © (Bing Germany) by dietrichmduke, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Skyline at Night by iPat(rick), on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Rotterdam / Nederland by Chambrier Stéphane, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:* By Eric Offereins



Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam



ifotografie said:


> Uitzicht van één van de rooftopbars van afgelopen weekend.


----------



## LondonFox

A pretty evening picture of a small bit of Central London.




potto said:


>


----------



## Axelferis

sorry for bad quality

*La defense *



CODEBARRE75011 said:


>


----------



## LondonFox

There's bad quality... and then there's that...


----------



## Axelferis

You can see the feeling of
a cbd and that's the point


----------



## Jex7844

What's the point in posting old photos Axel...?This one is 2 or 3 years of age & has already been posted many times... Let's stick to the very recent ones, that's much more interesting, don't you think?


----------



## Los Earth




----------



## SO143




----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^ Wow, amazing progress :shocked:


---

Frankfurt


Frankfurt Eschenheimer Turm und Umgebung by kwolf1909, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

by *Lumberjack_London*


----------



## ced_flanders

Brussels (North District) 
The city definitely isn't known for its skyline, and rightly so, but I still liked this picture


----------



## Alexenergy

mr. MyXiN said:


> *09.04.13*


by ^^


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by M_J_J
















by M_J_J








by piotrek00


----------



## Igor L.

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*


















http://kubikus-rubikus.livejournal.com/


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam*


296-DSC00519-toren3-7okt2012-400hcr by www.fotorondleiding.nl, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt_07.04.2013_27 von ulli.mayer auf Flickr


Frankfurt_07.04.2013_12 von ulli.mayer auf Flickr


Mainhattan at night von Fabian W auf Flickr


Sunset in Mainhattan von Fabian W auf Flickr


----------



## www.sercan.de

Jakob said:


> Heading home by janberanek, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Heading home by janberanek, on Flickr


Büyükdere Avenue


----------



## Birmingham




----------



## SASH

Rotterdam



Topaas said:


> Nog wat uitzichten.





Jan said:


> Gelukkig valt er ook genoeg echte stad te ontdekken. Vergelijk zo'n beeld nou eens met die rotzooi hierboven ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zowel Delftse Poort als WTC reflecteren een deel van de skyline:





jb_nl said:


>





Marin said:


> 26.03:





Topaas said:


> 03-04:





Ossip said:


>


----------



## isaidso

Frankfurt and Rotterdam may not have the biggest skylines in Europe, but they're the best looking. They're elegant and steer clear of gimmicky designs.


----------



## pedro646

^^ Rotterdam has very ugly buildings I dont understand why people like it


----------



## SASH

^^
There is no accounting for tastes.


----------



## isaidso

pedro646 said:


> ^^ Rotterdam has very ugly buildings I dont understand why people like it


When it comes to modern skyscrapers, I'd rather have Rotterdam than the 'dog's breakfast' one sees in a few other European cities.


----------



## SASH

I prefer waterfront Skylines. Besides that Rotterdam has got a marvelous bridge (Erasmusbrug), which adds something extra to the Skyline.


Skylinecity.info by sashscf, on Flickr


Skylinecity.info by sashscf, on Flickr


Skylinecity.info by sashscf, on Flickr


www.skylinecity.info by sashscf, on Flickr

And it is looks pretty dense

Skylinecity.info by sashscf, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Some older shots.


rtm 2 by sashscf, on Flickr


hotel ny en monti by sashscf, on Flickr


Pano Wilhelmina Pier by sashscf, on Flickr


skyline 1 by sashscf, on Flickr


skyline rtm 1 by sashscf, on Flickr


Untitled by sashscf, on Flickr


16 sep 1 by sashscf, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

I really like Rotterdams skyline. It's very proportinate and elegant and they try and do nothing to over the top. I'd be very proud if my city looked anything like it. 

Does anyone know what the growth of Rotterdam is expected to be? 

My only worry is that sooner or later the need for major towers will dry up and maybe leave the skyline look uncompleted in a way. 

Thanks for the pictures guys. :cheers:


----------



## Alexenergy

Sorry for spamming with Moscow in the Rotterdam thread 



Virus2501 said:


>





Kishjar said:


>





_Night City Dream_ said:


> 10 апреля 2013 года.





Kirgam said:


> *13/04/13*





mr. MyXiN said:


> *13.04.13
> Вот повезло-то жильцам ГС*


----------



## Radiokott

Ekaterinburg



Umformer said:


> Город этой весной


----------



## SO143

wow awesome london


----------



## Core Rising

London Cityscape by corerising, on Flickr


20 Fenchurch Street U/C by corerising, on Flickr


London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

*Frankfurt *ever growing:


Frankfurt_07.04.2013_12 by ulli.mayer, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Alexenergy said:


> Sorry for spamming with Moscow in the Rotterdam thread


:lol:

:cheers:


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam



BigCrunch said:


>


----------



## Axelferis

*La Defense Paris*



Cyril said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102274397&postcount=2604



Sunset from Montparnasse par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

*Paris front de seine*


Parisian skyline by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Morning reflections III par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam (Weena)


Rotterdam / Nederland by Chambrier Stéphane, on Flickr


RAW Art Fair Rotterdam 2013 by MJ v Gent, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

The Hague



D3N HAAG said:


> Van vandaag .....de eerste echte lentedag ,he he die winter hebbe we gehad...:banana:


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Rotterdam maart 2013 by gzig, on Flickr


Rotterdam maart 2013 by gzig, on Flickr


Rotterdam by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr


Rotterdam 2013-02-23 039 by Kingfisher-1, on Flickr


Technical University Delft by Shell Eco-marathon, on Flickr


CSD Artemis in Rotterdam - 9838 by hanselpedia, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *D1ego * *14.04.13*


«Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *Иван Кузнецов*:*http://vk.com/kuz20*


----------



## il fenomeno

*frankfurt, obviously*

all photos Markus Pavlowsky www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by don_camillo








by AdamMa
















by filoss


----------



## Jex7844

*By Cyril yesterday:*









View from _St Germain-en-Laye_​


----------



## Radiokott

*Ekaterinburg*



Revenger_666 said:


>


----------



## SASH

vinttt said:


> *Moscow* by *D1ego * *14.04.13*
> 
> 
> «Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках


Best Shot (point of view) of Moscow I've ever seen!


----------



## SASH

The Hague



Michiel said:


> Gisteren vanuit De Leyster, zou hier graag nog een keer terugkomen bij helder weer!


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

My April Ranking

1- Moscow
2- Frankfurt
3- London
4- Paris
5- Istanbul
6- Benidorm
7- Rotterdam
8- Yekatrinburg
9- Warsaw
10- Milan


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam

End 2011

1329049010-Panorama Rotterdam begin 2012_kl by www.huibnederhof.nl, on Flickr

Early 2013

A Rotterdam panorama at night by Champuizini, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Nubian_Warrior said:


> My April Ranking
> 
> 1- Moscow
> 2- Frankfurt
> 3- London
> 4- Paris
> 5- Istanbul
> 6- Benidorm
> 7- Rotterdam
> 8- Yekatrinburg
> 9- Warsaw
> 10- Milan


bro you forgot berlin (the highest eu skyline)


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Also, it's Yekat*e*rinburg. :rant:


----------



## Birmingham

My only concern with Moscow is that it's building without really thinking about it. It all looks a bit messy. The towers individually are fantastic but there doesn't seem to be any "skyline design". :/ Saying that. Some work of arts begun that way then they turned into masterpieces so shall have to wait and see. 

I love the colours in this picture.


----------



## Himmelwärts

*Northwestern-Offenbach*

>>>scroll>>>



newfvgffm said:


> Panorama von mir.


----------



## Sid Vicious

^^:cheers:


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

SO143 said:


> bro you forgot berlin (the highest eu skyline)


Correct.

*BERLIN*









wall-art.de


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

One more of
Frankfurt









by *Olaf Dziallas* http://www.******************/search?q=Frankfurt&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtpOjA7czo2OiJzb3J0YnkiO3M6ODoiZGF0ZXRpbWUiO30&pos=2&display=30713783
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## Tiaren

Is Fernsehturm (Berlin TV Tower) really the highest structure in any EU city, to make it the "highest" skyline?


----------



## KlausDiggy

Yes, in the EU it is the tallest building (368m), but not in Europe. There is the Ostankino Tower in Moscow with 538 m.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

No, it's the Riga TV Tower (Latvia) standing at 368.5m, but Cosmo once decided that it doesn't count.


----------



## Kristian_KG

KlausDiggy said:


> Yes, in the EU it is the tallest building (368m), but not in Europe. There is the Ostankino Tower in Moscow with 538 m.


Ostankino is 540m tall.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Also, it's Yekat*e*rinburg. :rant:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:
I didn't know that the Russian accent is used in Bavaria :lol:


----------



## Tiaren

Okay, here a pic of Riga's tower:










Really doesn't count, as it stands in the middle of wilderness. 

SO, what do you say about Berlin having a much higher structure than London, lol?


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Please Thank The Arab Muslim Prince of Qatar who built this shard as UK has no money to build it


Do you actually know the background of the story?

Even after independence, the UK-Qatari relations were maintained at a really good level & afterwards when the Sheikh Al Thani studied in the UK (Sandhurst Military Academy), he mingled with important heads of the UK's political, financial & legislative sectors, which ultimately strengthen the relationship. It is no coincidence that Qatar has been investing greatly in UK and it is also no surprise that the British army has a full-time military contingent in Qatar, that Shell operates the largest GTL plant in Qatar or that UK multinationals are the 3rd largest source of FDI in Qatar.

I would say that it the logical thing to do from to further enhance the relationship don't you think?


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam 

2011

Coolsingel skyline en zonsondergang by rikvanderkroon, on Flickr

2012

100HOOG op 22 sept. by rikvanderkroon, on Flickr

2013

fotos-100hoogstepunt (4 of 8) by rikvanderkroon, on Flickr


fotos-100hoogstepunt (2 of 8) by rikvanderkroon, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

The Hague (As seen from Rotterdam)


12032013-rdam (1 of 12) by rikvanderkroon, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


12032013-rdam (6 of 12) by rikvanderkroon, on Flickr



*(Erasmus) Medical Center*

12032013-rdam (8 of 12) by rikvanderkroon, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam



Ossip said:


>


----------



## SASH

Again Rotterdam :lol:



Topaas said:


> 07-04:
> 1.
> 
> 
> 2.


----------



## SASH

I'm in de mood for posting Rotterdam Photos


View on Kralingen and the city center of Rotterdam by John^R, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

- edit


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Capital of Germany
Highest inner city EU skyline
BERLIN*









wooga.de


----------



## Himmelwärts

^^


----------



## Tiaren

Wow, Cosmo... Care to explain, why you always have to post the most embarrassing Berlin pics you can find? Berlin's skyline is actually not THAT bad, but you really make it look like crap. XD


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
























http://vk.com/id38224519








http://vk.com/brock_msc








http://vk.com/kirill_opex

by mr. MyXiN


----------



## SASH

^^
The first Photo :righton:


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam



Ossip said:


>


----------



## Alexenergy

*Moscow*


mr. MyXiN said:


> *17.04.13*





Ysh said:


> 17/04/2013


----------



## sanchello

London wonderful!!!)))


----------



## Alexenergy

*MOSCOW*



tim1807 said:


> New Moscow Rising - HDR by Rich pick, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Paris La Défense by wabgs, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


View on skyline Rotterdam by davidvankeulen, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

I don't think, this has been postet before...It is one amazing photo IMO 

*Rotterdam:*


Rotterdam / Erasmus Bridge by Samuraiji, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*More Rotterdam*:


Sun over #rotterdam by gijsbregt, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:* By Core Rising...one of the best shot yet IMO 



Core Rising said:


> London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Frankfurt


Frankfurt 13'04-14 by WilliBilly, on Flickr


--

Rotterdam









by *Erwin van Maanen*, on Flickr


--

London


The London skyline from the Orbit by louisemarston, on Flickr


The Gherkin and other tall buildings in that area. by louisemarston, on Flickr


----------



## Alexenergy

I think, this angle is gorgeous :cheers:



human187 said:


> *22.04.13*
> С 14 этажа у метро Волгоградский проспект:


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ :lol: Did you just 'like' yourself? :cheers:
-----------------------
I don't think this has been postet before...

*London:*


London Calling..... by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Madrid:*


Madrid Skyline by nachocientos, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Canary Wharf in the spring by John Parfrey, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Docklands by night by ncs1984, on Flickr

Docklands by night by ncs1984, on Flickr


----------



## Alexenergy

^^ I'm almighty 
*Moscow *









автор: Алексей Леонадзе


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Boomin'
Frankfurt









by *awegi* http://www.******************/search?q=Skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtpOjA7czo2OiJzb3J0YnkiO3M6ODoiZGF0ZXRpbWUiO30&display=30770788
Uploaded with imageshack.us









by *stela269*, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

frankfurt once more


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
















by Michal1701








by AdmaMa


----------



## aarhusforever

*Kiev:* By Igor L.



Igor L. said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimakorol/


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam 



Ossip said:


>


----------



## Avemano

Axelferis said:


> Old and New Paris | EXPLORED #6 | par Beboy_photographies, sur Flickr


Breathtaking.
Paris, the Queen of Europe.

By the way, such a photo makes me doubt about the utility of Hermitage Plaza. Even if Paris is going to get the highest european supertall (x2), this skyline is already perfect, out of league :nuts:


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London skyline with rainbow over St Pauls.2 by Dean Yeowell, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Greenwich Park, London by UK Press Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Flot urbain by foutriqu1, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Norwegian Breakaway by fotobram.eu, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Rotterdam by Marco Nedermeijer, on Flickr


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

FFM








www.wiesbaden112.de








www.bbk.bund.de


----------



## DCFC1

At the moment I'd go 

London/Paris

Moscow

Frankfurt/Istanbul

Warsaw

Rotterdam

Milan/Vienna/Madrid/Kiev/Naples

Difficult to know where to place this trio of English cities.. Leeds,Liverpool and Birmingham.

Cities you'd think would be much better than they actually are include Amsterdam,Rome,St.Petersburg,and Berlin.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Rotterdam
Wilhelminapier









by *Martijn Barendse*, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

by *gothicform*


----------



## Avemano

*Francfort*

I've found this on flickr. 


Francfort en Avril 2013 - 36 par paspog, sur Flickr

By night


Francfort en avril 2013 - 10 par paspog, sur Flickr

Can someone tell me what is this tower with the great lighting on the roof?


Francfort en avril 2013 - 2 par paspog, sur Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Avemano said:


> Can someone tell me what is this tower with the great lighting on the roof?


Westend Tower (208 m), also called Westendstrasse 1 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Westendstrasse_1


----------



## SO143

*The World Financial Capital *


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline by Ghost Hunter Frankfurt, on Flickr


----------



## Sid Vicious

^^ Number 1 in europe :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


The Shard by damiendavis, on Flickr


----------



## werner10

The Hague by fabian2412


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Skyline by vodkatrain-russland-tours, on Flickr


----------



## Alexenergy

Have you been missing the gorgeous shots from *Moscow*, guys? 




human187 said:


> *29.04.13*





ivan.potapoff said:


> 29.04.2013





mr. MyXiN said:


> *30.04.13*


----------



## Ulv

*WARSAW*









By M. Gołębiewski









By S. Deptuła


----------



## arran21

Alexenergy said:


> Have you been missing the gorgeous shots from Moscow, guys?


WOW, Moscow definitely number one. If you look at the cluster there are 8 towers, 4 supertalls and 4 skyscrapers, there is no other cluster in Europe that can compete with that, also the Moscow cluster has another supertall and another 2 skyscrapers u/c and two high rises, u/c plus the older two highrises aswell. So alltpgether, when they are built, the cluster will have fifteen towers made up of five supertalls, six skyscrapers and four highrises, that is unbearable in Europe


----------



## arran21

arran21 said:


> WOW, Moscow definitely number one. If you look at the cluster there are 8 towers, 4 supertalls and 4 skyscrapers, there is no other cluster in Europe that can compete with that, also the Moscow cluster has another supertall and another 2 skyscrapers u/c and two high rises, u/c plus the older two highrises aswell. So alltpgether, when they are built, the cluster will have fifteen towers made up of five supertalls, six skyscrapers and four highrises, that is unbearable in Europe


Typo, I meant unbearable in Europe, not unbearable LOL


----------



## Avemano

Moskva is cool, but to my mind for the moment it's really look like 










a little lot of asparagus lost in the desert.

So I hope they will build some mid rises around the business district to enrich the skyline and include it in a real perspective.
But the designs are cool, maybe a little too _nouveaux riches_ but I like it, especially the curved building.


----------



## Sid Vicious

arran21 said:


> Typo, I meant unbearable in Europe, not unbearable LOL


unbeatable, dude!


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam 'Wilhelmina Pier' and 'Kop van Zuid'


grote wolken dag by euro_tramp, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:* from a slighty different angle 


London City Skyline by Paul Billington, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* By Evrasia 99911



Evrasia 99911 said:


> *30.4.13*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by DzhendoyanV



DzhendoyanV said:


>


----------



## KlausDiggy




----------



## SASH

Rotterdam



jb_nl said:


> Met dank aan m'n vader, vanuit het vliegtuig, jammer genoeg geen betere kwaliteit, maar dit heeft hij toegestuurd:


----------



## Erhan

Istanbul










karkalaki










https://www.facebook.com/fsarraj/photos


----------



## Denjiro

I think Rotterdam, Frankfurt and Paris share this title.


----------



## Atrium

Denjiro said:


> I think Rotterdam, Frankfurt and Paris share this title.


Not a biased view I'm sure


----------



## arran21

Denjiro said:


> I think Rotterdam, Frankfurt and Paris share this title.


No
#1 Moscow
#2 London
#3 Frankfurt
#4 Istanbul
In a year or two Istanbul will overtake Frankfurt. Moscow, London and Istanbul will continue to pull ahead of the rest until they are in a league of their own, its allready happening now.
I was going to make a list of all the 100m+ towers under construction in those cities, but there are so many in Moscow and Istanbul, it would take ages, so I've made a list of London, (long list), Frankfurt and Paris, the numbers of 100m+ towers u/c is
London 15
Paris 3
Frankfurt 2
I also made a list of the mid/high rises (50-100m) u/c in London, paris and Frankfurt, the numbers are 
Paris 1
Frankfurt 2
London 68
I also looked at the towers being built over the next year and two, and London is far far ahead of Paris and Frankfurt. Moscow and Istanbul have even more towers u/c and have lots more ready to begin construction in the next year or two. Moscow, London and Istanbul will have so many 200m+ towers, its insane, but Frankfurt and Paris are very slow right now, and have been for a while. I still like Frankfurt thoe, its not very dense, but if you get a picture from the right angle, it can look better, the same with la defence. The only dense clusters in Europe, with towers right up close to each other, are London city, London canary wharf and Moscow cbd, Istanbul will soon be very dense too. London is booming right now,and has been for ages, tower cranes everywhere, huge infrastructure projects, there are so many clusters u/c, in London, the city cluster, canary wharf cluster, broadgate cluster, vauxhall nine elms cluster, (several 200m+ towers), the blackfiars cluster, aldgate cluster, city road cluster, stratford cluster, croydon cluster, elephant and castle cluster, lewisham cluster, kings cross cluster, wembley city cluster, kidbrooke cluster, most western cities are in decline, but London and new york are different from other cities, they always remain strong.its amazing seeing the transformation of London, more investment than any other city on earth, that's why I think that Moscow, London and Istanbul are in a league of their own now and going forward, Russia have the good fortune of bring able to chose what they are, and old, developed, European country, or a new, booming, developing Asian country, they have the best if both and will soon be a very powerfull force, as for skylines, the top three are Moscow, London and Istanbul, everyone else will be fighting for fourth place, if the hermitage towers get built in la defense, I think it will overtake Frankfurt, but I have doubts that it will be built, just like I had doubts about the London pinacle, which now is being redesigned, it will still be the tallest in the eu, after the shard, so its still great, and as its in London city, it will have to be a great design


----------



## SO143

*city of cranes*








by *gothicform*


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London skyline by st_hart, on Flickr

City Skyline by st_hart, on Flickr

City by st_hart, on Flickr

Observing by st_hart, on Flickr

City Skyline by st_hart, on Flickr


----------



## serhat

Istanbul


Erhan said:


> http://in.5thvillage.com/u/onurc_k/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://in.5thvillage.com/u/alparslantopal/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://in.5thvillage.com/p/444604124609588154_32115457/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talha Çakır


----------



## Axelferis

Sorry Istanbul os behind paris, frankfurt, Moscou or london


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yes.
Too many clusters
http://i.imgur.com/tyFh2kq.jpg

And it because of it is not a flat city it needs more 170m+ towers


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Picture by : Chest


----------



## Avemano

La Défense from Saint-Germain-en-Laye, 14 avril 2013 (by Urbanium on flickr)












> I think Rotterdam, Frankfurt and Paris share this title.


So true.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

The City of London, by UK forumer *chest*.




















the construction chest


----------



## fulger2013

the London skyscrapers look more simple and ugly than those in Moscow...


----------



## fulger2013

Can Tel-Aviv also be included here? it's a member of EBU after all and it has a fantastic skyline.


----------



## SASH

ROTTERDAM



Kruimel said:


>


----------



## SASH

ROTTERDAM


Rotterdam sunset from a friend his apartment by ralphontravel, on Flickr


sunset I by ralphontravel, on Flickr


----------



## www.sercan.de

Is there an height limit in Rotterdam?


----------



## SASH

^^
There is no height limit.
There is just not enough money the build taller Buildings at the moment.



SASH said:


> ROTTERDAM
> 
> 
> 'The Swan' and the 'Head of South' by Samuraiji, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

There are/were some plans for taller Buildings, but as long there is a financial crisis these won't be build.

*Centraal District 160-240 meters*



Gerard said:


>





Eric Offereins said:


> *HOOGTE:* Tot 240m
> *GEREED:* Ongeveer 2018
> *WEBSITE:* cdr.mediarotterdam.nl
> 
> *IMPRESSIES:*




*
Peter Stuyvesant Building 185 meters*



Eric Offereins said:


> Naam: Peter Stuyvesant Building
> Adres: Wilhelminapier ong 3072 AK Rotterdam
> Naam gebied: Wilhelminapier
> Status gebouw: In ontwikkeling
> Soort: gemengd (kantoor en appartementen)
> Hoogte: ntb
> Metrage: .. m² vvo
> 
> project website: http://peterstuyvesantbuilding.nl/het-gebouw.html
> 
> Uitgebreide omschrijving:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> renders:



*Zalmhaventoren 213 meters*



Marin said:


> *WOONTOREN:*
> 
> *HOOGTE:* 188m (FUNCTIONAL HEIGHT)
> *VERDIEPINGEN:* 59
> *VERWACHTE OPLEVERING:* 2011
> *DATABASE*
> *PROJECTENLIJST ARCHITECT*
> *WEBSITE ARCHITECT*
> 
> *FOTO’S/IMPRESSIES:*
> 
> Vergadering van de Commissie voor Welstand en Monumenten (06.02):
> 
> Gevelfragment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Standaard verdieping'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laag 52/53 > 161,35m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toelichting Diederik Dam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top/Panoramaterras


----------



## fulger2013

and again Moscow!


----------



## fulger2013

very nice shots of moscow...bravo!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Please reduce the amount of pics if possible, guys! It's kind of unpleasing to scroll through that many pics. Nice ones btw!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

London


The World cruise ship and the City of London skyline by Uretopia, on Flickr


The World cruise ship and the masts of the Cutty Sark by Uretopia, on Flickr


----------



## arran21

fulger2013 said:


> the London skyscrapers look more simple and ugly than those in Moscow...


Are you joking, the skyscrapers on London city are not simple, they are beaughtifull futuristic, the gherkin, the leadenhall, the shard, fenchurch street, the scalpel, heron tower, one Canada square, the razor, st George wharf, Baltimore wharf, canaletto, boonerang, Willis tower, lloyds and many many more, we also have American style boxes at canary wharf too, so we have both types of clusters, I love the Moscow towers and think Moscow is number one in Europe, but the towers are not better than London ones


----------



## Avemano

fulger2013 said:


> the London skyscrapers look more simple and ugly than those in Moscow...


Fact. But in Moscow, the cluster is organized, it's a little bizarre but I think the growing Moskva will be a serious skyline in the future.

By the way, Paris, Francfort and Rotterdam classy boxes with their own little extravagance are far more elegant, truly the bests in Europe imo.


----------



## SASH

Moscow has got the tallest and most futuristic Cluster. On the other hand I prefer Skylines such as Frankfurt, La Defense and Canary Wharf. Perhaps I'm to old fashioned. :lol:
Istanbul is to spread out at the moment, but I think it will be massive in the future.
I don't like Londons City Skyline. Those Buildings don't match together.
Warsaw has got a decent Skyline and Rotterdam too. Warsaw needs lots more mid and high rises. The Skyline is not big enough. Rotterdam needs some Skyscrapers to compete with the others.


----------



## fulger2013

Moscow got best skyscrapers now and will have more ... this city is developing very fast while others are stagnant, except maybe Istanbul and London... EU has no future... so sorry...


----------



## SASH

^^
But will those be build around the main cluster? Because that is what the problem at the moment is. For now it is "just" a cluster with a couple of supertalls. You can't say it is nice balanced skyline. It needs more mid and high rises and perhaps some skyscrapers. Than it would be the greatest Skyline of Europe. For sure!


----------



## SASH

fulger2013 said:


> EU has no future... so sorry...


Your country has oil money to spent on such enormous Buildings. We haven't got that.
On the other hand...we don't have such poverty as in your country. The contrast between being verry rich or poor is to big! So sorry...


----------



## VitMos

SASH said:


> Your country has oil money to spent on such enormous Buildings. We haven't got that.
> On the other hand...we don't have such poverty as in your country. The contrast between being verry rich or poor is to big! So sorry...


Do not feed the troll, it does not matter what you say. We once again begin to conflict between countrieshno:


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








http://vk.com/id191277999
















http://vk.com/tonylapron








http://vk.com/palshkov
by _Night City Dream_








by mahnatiy
















by human187


----------



## 970467

VitMos said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> http://vk.com/id191277999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://vk.com/tonylapron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by human187


Mmmh...the Triumph Palace, sometimes I like it and sometimes not. But in this pic I like it.

Great last picture.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

I love the second pic that VitMos posted. I think it's about the first time a European city reminds me of one of those giant Chinese megacities :cheers2:
The second last is also amzing.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Picture by Chest:


----------



## Avemano

Stalinian towers are still amazing, proud Russia !


----------



## CreaTurco

DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> Picture by Chest:


Is that the MI-6 building on bottom left? Thats what my friend Mr. Bond told me


----------



## CreaTurco

Oh i just checked its not. the MI-6 building is uglier.


----------



## SO143

London city needs the pinnacle which will be 2nd tallest building in EU after the mighty shard.


----------



## Avemano

SO143 said:


> London city needs the pinnacle which will be 2nd tallest building in EU after the mighty shard.


:nono: 4th










:troll:


----------



## SO143

^ those twin towers designed by a world famous british architect look nice but to see them get built before the pinnacle is just simply a wet dream for you guys


----------



## fulger2013

SASH said:


> Your country has oil money to spent on such enormous Buildings. We haven't got that.
> On the other hand...we don't have such poverty as in your country. The contrast between being verry rich or poor is to big! So sorry...


 well if you live to the west from poland it's true , we are more poor than you ... which is not true if you live in poland, latvia or hungary ... we are much richer than them ... and I am nat talking about romania (I am romanian now living in russia)


----------



## SO143

Picture by Lumberjack:


----------



## Los Earth

Izus67 said:


>


I know there is no skyline here, but I think shows Moscow just isn't a city full of ugly apartments that go on to the horizon it has a pretty good flat "skyline" too.


----------



## fulger2013

well most of the residential areas of Moscow look like this (same in all russia) ... no that ugly like one would think it to be ... usually clean area, comfortable appartments, with all necessary infrastructure nearby, not far from metro station. In the picture is Mar'ino , an average residential district. And they are safe, not like in Paris where in such districts live arabs mostly and other low class elements ... In Russia you can be poor but next door lives a billionare ..








and this is residential skyline of Yakutsk ... the world most remote and coldest city ... looks not so much diffrent than Moscow .


----------



## fulger2013

a little of offtopic is good I hope


----------



## st_hart

London skyline by st_hart, on Flickr


City by st_hart, on Flickr


Observing by st_hart, on Flickr


City Skyline by st_hart, on Flickr


City Skyline by st_hart, on Flickr


----------



## www.sercan.de

It looks like it is not a problem to built a tower next to an old building or next to an old distruct in London?!?

BTW is there an height limit in Moscow, Warsaw, Frankfurt, Paris or London?


----------



## Ulv

*Warsaw*



DocentX said:


>


----------



## Avemano

www.sercan.de said:


> It looks like it is not a problem to built a tower next to an old building or next to an old distruct in London?!?
> 
> BTW is there an height limit in Moscow, Warsaw, Frankfurt, Paris or London?


In Inner Paris, 25 meters in the central districts and 31 meters in the outlying districts, with a maximum of 37 meters in some areas.
Overruns template can only be authorized by waiver.


----------



## Jex7844

*By Piéton yesterday:*


----------



## Tiaren

Let's all calm down guys and marvel at the unrivalled number one in Europe, *Frankfurt*:


Skyline by Ghost Hunter Frankfurt, on Flickr


Semi-skyline by Ghost Hunter Frankfurt, on Flickr


----------



## Sid Vicious

^^:cheers: yeah Frankfurt Number 1!


----------



## SO143

one of only 2 world's alpha++ cities never fail to remain as the financial capital of the world :bow: 



SO143 said:


> by *chest*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the construction chest














chest said:


> the construction chest





SO143 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/photobernard/8451878322/sizes/o/in/photostream/





SO143 said:


> ever expanding london skylines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8516978690/sizes/h/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jb_1984/8477780800/sizes/h/in/photostream/


the most booming city in the western world also known as the city of cranes


----------



## Tiaren

^^
Throwing around with superlatives, just for the sake of it, is so much fun, right? XD

Though Frankfurt *is* the de facto Financial Capital of Europe and EU...even if London might be bigger...


----------



## Birmingham

Tiaren said:


> ^^
> Throwing around with superlatives, just for the sake of it, is so much fun, right? XD
> 
> Though Frankfurt *is* the de facto Financial Capital of Europe and EU...even if London might be bigger...


Not trying to be pedantic but how can Frankfurt be the "financial capital of Europe and the EU" when London according to all indexes is the "financial capital" of the world? :dunno:

By the way, loving the photo's and I also find the superlatives a bit cringeworthy. Let the pictures do the talking.


----------



## SO143

everyday london financial centre*s* trade more money than the entire eurozone countries combined together. the capital of the world status is not given for nothing tho. 

opcorn:


----------



## Tiaren

Frankfurt night skyline:


Lichtinsel, Bad Soden 2013 by Spiegelneuronen, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

this shot would have been better if vauxhall cluster, croydon cluster and EU's first, tallest and the only one supertall "the mighty shard" were included 


London by Xavier Huguenin, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

^^
Well, yeah, so far this shot can't even compete with Warsaw... :dunno:


----------



## SO143

it is only one of the clusters of london. don't forget those towers are designed by the world's finest architects and they are built or being built using world's finest materials, steel and glass  not to mention the shard is the most expensive building on the planet :yes:

http://www.therichest.org/most-expensive/buildings/

p.s london can eat warsaw or frankfurt or any european city for breakfast when it comes to the total number and value of under construction projects. :eat:


----------



## jonnyboy

Tiaren said:


> ^^
> Well, yeah, so far this shot can't even compete with Warsaw... :dunno:


oh it sure can mate!:nuts:


----------



## Axelferis

Paris la défense 


Vistas desde Torre Eiffel by Charli52, on Flickr


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

In the category of 300m+
The situation remains unchanged

1- Moscow

1 Complete
2 T/O
2 UC

2- London
1 Complete

3- St Petersburg
1UC

4. Benidorm
0

5.Frankfurt
0
.
.
.
TO THE END OF THE LIST


----------



## DCFC1

fulger2013 said:


> the London skyscrapers look more simple and ugly than those in Moscow...


:yawn:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

This thread gets so retarded every 2-3 pages, with the usual lunatics throwing their tantrums because others don't agree with their taste and point of view :no:


----------



## SASH

Humble Rotterdam


Rotterdam, Wilhelminakade by Leon Mak, on Flickr


Nationale Nederlanden / Centraal station by Leon Mak, on Flickr


Erasmus bridge (Rotterdam) by Leon Mak, on Flickr


Rotterdam, [email protected] by Leon Mak, on Flickr


Erasmusbridge / Long Exposed by Leon Mak, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London skyline by beck_cox, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


auf Tuchfühlung by ploh1, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:*


#закат #сити #небо #sunset #Sundown #sky #skyscraper #Moscow #skyline by alldates, on Flickr


----------



## Sid Vicious

London by Xavier Huguenin, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

what will be built on the far left of this pic where you can see just the core?


----------



## Birmingham

Sid Vicious said:


> ^^ so Frankfurt isnt a financial hub in europe? come on give me a breakhno:


I don't think he was trying to say that so much. Frankfurt afterall is a key player within the EU and is head of the single currency market. 

It is 2nd in Europe and within the top 10 across the world. 

It is definately a major financial centre. :cheers:


----------



## Quicksilver

Birmingham said:


> I don't think he was trying to say that so much. Frankfurt afterall is a key player within the EU and is head of the single currency market.
> 
> It is 2nd in Europe and within the top 10 across the world.
> 
> It is definately a major financial centre. :cheers:


It's funny enough but you can check the importance of the European cities in terms of finance by checking the passanger statistic of London City airport: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_City_Airport

Zurich is way ahead of every other city, than it's Amsterdam (probably just being to hub to get to Americas and Asia), Geneva and Frankfurth being 4th if you don't count the second UK finance hub - Edinburgh. It's almost matching this list after all: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_..._Centres_Index


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Thanks for the link. That list surprises me a bit. Switzerland has 2 cities in the Top 10, Boston is #2 in the US, Los Angeles isn't even mentioned and Vancouver, Montreal and Calgary are only separated by 1 point from each other, respectively.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*from (il fenomeno)*

EZB Headquaters in Frankfurt


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam five years ago... Still a very nice picture by Huib Nederhof >>>>>>> scrol>>>>


----------



## KlausDiggy

*skyscraper forest*









from il fenomenom))


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

ECB looks like a potato hno: 



--
Mo'
Frankfurt


Skyline Frankfurt with ECB by hanslook, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

Quicksilver said:


> It's funny enough but you can check the importance of the European cities in terms of finance by checking the passanger statistic of London City airport: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_City_Airport
> 
> Zurich is way ahead of every other city, than it's Amsterdam (probably just being to hub to get to Americas and Asia), Geneva and Frankfurth being 4th if you don't count the second UK finance hub - Edinburgh. It's almost matching this list after all: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_..._Centres_Index


That is interesting. Although flights could be dependant on alot of things - size of airport, accessibility etc, etc. 

Again. There are many different types of financial aspects to the importance of a city. 

Frankfurt certainly is important. GFCI has it in the top 10, behind London, Zurich and Geneva, The IFCDI ranks it 7th. Above Paris and Zurich but only behind London. WCCI ranks Frankfurt 8th in terms of commerce only behind London and Paris. 

Statistically Frankfurt is seen as a financial centre as big as any other in Europe except London.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

I think Frankfurt isn't a real reflection of its economy the second largest world exporter after China, I think Germany has the best economy in EU mainly becuase of its manufacturing and exports worldwide and the Eurozone but then it was crippled by EU expansion and the recession , thats why anti-eu party has been formed in Germany,UKIP in UK etc.. Whenever the economy is down you get poverty, unemployment , nationalism etc...


----------



## the man from k-town

Sid Vicious said:


> London by Xavier Huguenin, on Flickr


what will be built on the far left of this pic where you can see just the core?[/QUOTE]


i wondered the same ^^ , maybe the pinnacle!? or is this the one in the middle, next to leadenhall ? 


Holbeinsteg & EZB von Frankonius auf Flickr









on flickr by DasKameraAuge


skyline. von universaldilletant auf Flickr


Unbenannt von döring auf Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

Paris La défense
already posted but i like it :cheers:


pdc_def_matin par marcgregor, sur Flickr


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Yekatrinburg
I was right all along about the spelling of that city and whoever corrected me was wrong:cheers:


Google spelling of Yekatrinburg 


Courtesy of Ekamg


















The windows of the 151 m building U/C in Yekatrinburg made to look as a Hebrew scripture!


----------



## jonnyboy

Nubian_Warrior said:


> I think Frankfurt isn't a real reflection of its economy the second largest world exporter after China, I think Germany has the best economy in EU mainly becuase of its manufacturing and exports worldwide and the Eurozone but then it was crippled by EU expansion and the recession , thats why anti-eu party has been formed in Germany,UKIP in UK etc.. Whenever the economy is down you get poverty, unemployment , nationalism etc...


dont really think ur right about UKIP there tbh. ukip was going in the boom years, not a reaction to the bad times. the UK has always had an anti EU side of one sort or another, tho maybe become more popular now EU in complete chaoshno:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

jwojcie said:


> well, Frankfurt is not that far behind, nr 10 here:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Financial_Centres_Index
> 
> interesting ranking anyway... especially Zurich (5) and Geneva (7)... so important yet no single skyscrapper (those are to nice and cosy cities to spoil the old skyline with skyscrappers probably)


Skyscrapers don't mean much. At the end of the day, they are simply real estate.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

London


London Skyline by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Yekatrinburg
> I was right all along about the spelling of that city and whoever corrected me was wrong:cheers:
> 
> 
> Google spelling of Yekatrinburg


Do you know Greek/Russian name Yekaterina? It's derivative from this name hence Yekaterin - burg as a city.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yekaterinburg


----------



## tolo8

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Yekatrinburg
> I was right all along about the spelling of that city and whoever corrected me was wrong:cheers:
> 
> Google spelling of Yekatrinburg


I love how you you still spelled it wrong two times in this post  It is not Yekatrinburg (like you wrote) but Yekat*e*rinburg (City of Katherine), even your link does tell us so. Missing "e" all the way  Sorry I must have, mate 

BTW, it is still just a transcription from Cyrillic Екатеринбург, so it can be done many ways after all. Sorry for the OT.

As for European skylines the most coherent and just beautiful IMHO is still Frankfurt. Then the mighty London with its many clusters. I also love how Warsaw's Skyscrapers merge with the historical part of the city (although it's skyline still needs much much investment compared to the beforementioned and Moscow and Paris). Moscow is going very strong too (although I would finally skip the red star upon stalinist buildings, you do not really use swastika in Germany, don't you).


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Berlin, highest inner city skyline in the EU*









Handelsblatt


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

tolo8 said:


> I love how you you still spelled it wrong two times in this post  It is not Yekatrinburg (like you wrote) but Yekat*e*rinburg (City of Katherine), even your link does tell us so. Missing "e" all the way  Sorry I must have, mate
> 
> BTW, it is still just a transcription from Cyrillic Екатеринбург, so it can be done many ways after all. Sorry for the OT.
> 
> As for European skylines the most coherent and just beautiful IMHO is still Frankfurt. Then the mighty London with its many clusters. I also love how Warsaw's Skyscrapers merge with the historical part of the city (although it's skyline still needs much much investment compared to the beforementioned and Moscow and Paris). Moscow is going very strong too (although I would finally skip the red star upon stalinist buildings, you do not really use swastika in Germany, don't you).


Google said that I'm right , and every internet reference is referred to it as Yekaterinburg and that is that! 
Wikpedia and google yahoo call it Yekaterinburg
In English is Catherine not Catherene
The main argument here if (I) is present


----------



## Tiaren

Quicksilver said:


> Do you know Greek/Russian name Yekaterina? It's derivative from this name hence Yekaterin - burg as a city.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yekaterinburg


Well, if you want to lecture us about the derivation of names, you should at least know, that "burg" does not mean "city". It's German for castle.


----------



## tolo8

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Google said that I'm right , and every internet reference is referred to it as Yekaterinburg and that is that!
> Wikpedia and google yahoo call it Yekaterinburg
> In English is Catherine not Catherene
> The main argument here if (I) is present


Ah man, you didn't get me at all. Carefully read your first message (the one with the screenshot from Google) again  You proved well that it is *Yekaterinburg* with your link, I agree!

It is just that you still wrote *Yekatrinburg* yourself and you missed "e" (between "t" and "r") in the middle. Twice. Just this and all this, cheers


----------



## AlekseyVT

tolo8 said:


> Moscow is going very strong too (although I would finally skip the red star upon stalinist buildings, you do not really use swastika in Germany, don't you).


The comparing of red star with swastika is very laughable.


----------



## tolo8

AlekseyVT said:


> The comparing of red star with swastika is very laughable.


Why? Swastika is an old symbol used by many cultures (originally being for example symbol of harmony) that was unfortunately twisted by an ideology of national socialism primarily in Germany (and other states) that killed millions of people and now it is forbidden in probably most states in the world. Rightfully so.

Red star is based on an old general symbol of a star (for example symbolizing enlightement) and was unfortunately twisted by an ideology of communism primarily in Russia (and other states) that killed millions of people and now it should be forbidden in my opinion. That would be logical and rightful.

And note: I'm not judging here anybody (or not hating any country as I truly appreciate Russian [or German for that instance] input into culture, let alone one of my favourite writers is Dostoyevsky) and don't want any flame wars to start, please. Just stating facts. Cheers mate!

Very sorry for the offtopic.


----------



## AlekseyVT

tolo8 said:


> Red star is based on an old general symbol of a star (for example symbolizing enlightement) and was unfortunately twisted by an ideology of communism primarily in Russia (and other states) that killed millions of people...


Red Star is an symbol of Soviet Army (and current Russian Army) which defeated Nazi aggressors and saved millions of people at the territory of the former USSR. During the war, my great-grandfather (he was lost in late-1941), my grandfather (who took part in the bloody Battle of Kursk 1943 and was been wounded twice in January 1945 during the Battle of Warsaw) and my father's aunt (she served in the Soviet Air Forces) wore military uniform with emblem of Red Star.

As a matter of fact, seven Stalin's skyscrapers were built under influence of Soviet Victory in WWII.



tolo8 said:


> ... and now it should be forbidden in my opinion. That would be logical and rightful.


AFAIK, even Polish court (as well as courts in other EU states) recognized that such ban is contrary to the freedom of speech and freedom of art that should be guaranteed in the Constitution of any democratic state. I hope you prefer to live in democratic country.


----------



## tolo8

AlekseyVT said:


> Red Star is an symbol of Soviet Army (and current Russian Army) which defeated Nazi aggressors and saved millions of people at the territory of the former USSR. During the war, my great-grandfather (he was lost in late-1941), my grandfather (who took part in the bloody Battle of Kursk 1943 and was been wounded twice in January 1945 during the Battle of Warsaw) and my father's aunt (she served in the Soviet Air Forces) wore military uniform with emblem of Red Star.
> 
> As a matter of fact, seven Stalin's skyscrapers were built under influence of Soviet Victory in WWII.
> 
> AFAIK, even Polish court (as well as courts in other EU states) recognized that such ban is contrary to the freedom of speech and freedom of art that should be guaranteed in the Constitution of any democratic state. I hope you prefer to live in democratic country.


Of course I do not say here anything about particular people that fought and/or died bravely (I'm sorry about your fathers). I admit with no hesitance (as a historian myself) that it was above all (maybe some 70% of the general effort) the Red Army that won the war against Germany and their allies and not really the allied armies in the west (of course they played their big and important part too).

But at the same time I must oppose the ideology which (as it turned in some countries into totalitarian regime) was responsible for millions of victims (apparently many times more than national socialism ever took - although not so obvious) - especially in former Soviet Union and China. And its general symbol is still the red star and the hammer and the sickle.

But of course every country has its own order and laws so the others should not interfere and that is ok. I'm just stating here my opinion and that's all.

I really enjoy living in democratic country and this discussion proves that it works really good 

I believe if we want to continue this topic we should use private messages, cheers.


----------



## Sid Vicious

@AlekseyVT: do you feel like living in a democratic state? what would happen if you would protest against your dictator Putin?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Sid Vicious said:


> @AlekseyVT: do you feel like living in a democratic state?


Yes, I feel.



Sid Vicious said:


> what would happen if you would protest against your dictator Putin?


First of all, I don't considered Putin as dictator. Moreover, I sure that he did a lot for my country during first two terms (and photos from Russian cities in this thread are very indicative in this plan), although he was forced to faced with a lot of great problems in 2000 (unfortunately, some problems still remained unsolved). I voted for him last year (but I could freely vote for any of his opponents). Unfortunately, today I don't see any politician who can better replace Putin on president post in the future. But I hope for real alternative by 2018.

About protests - you can freely protest against his policy if you don't want to violate current Russian law and rights and freedoms of other citizens (i.e. if you don't want to organize mass riots and clashes with police in order to get attention in Western and Russian oppositional mass-media).

By the way, the last anti-Putin protest took place on May 6, 2013 at Bolotnaya Square, not so far from Kremlin. Nobody was arrested or fined.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Please stick to the thread rules guys and leave the OT out of here. Thanks


----------



## KlausDiggy

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Google said that I'm right , and every internet reference is referred to it as Yekaterinburg and that is that!
> Wikpedia and google yahoo call it Yekaterinburg
> In English is Catherine not Catherene
> The main argument here if (I) is present


What Google says is holy for americans. And Wikipedia is the Holy Scripture?:lol:


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Warsaw-second largest inner-city skyline after Frankfurt*


----------



## SO143

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> London
> 
> 
> London Skyline by AureLondon, on Flickr


:bow:


----------



## fulger2013

no no


----------



## fulger2013

tolo8 said:


> Why? Swastika is an old symbol used by many cultures (originally being for example symbol of harmony) that was unfortunately twisted by an ideology of national socialism primarily in Germany (and other states) that killed millions of people and now it is forbidden in probably most states in the world. Rightfully so.
> 
> Red star is based on an old general symbol of a star (for example symbolizing enlightement) and was unfortunately twisted by an ideology of communism primarily in Russia (and other states) that killed millions of people and now it should be forbidden in my opinion. That would be logical and rightful.
> 
> And note: I'm not judging here anybody (or not hating any country as I truly appreciate Russian [or German for that instance] input into culture, let alone one of my favourite writers is Dostoyevsky) and don't want any flame wars to start, please. Just stating facts. Cheers mate!
> 
> Very sorry for the offtopic.


the Communist ideology is based on very humanistic values but how it was implemented in some countries in it early stages it is another question. Would you ban cross too because of inquisition and what did in the name of Jesus Konkistodors in Americas? I hope no. The Nazi ideology is based on total distruction and hateral of other races and nations. So it is impossible to compare these two ideas.
About Putin: He is not a dictator! You can go out and scream that Putin is eating children for brekfast and you won't be arrested. I understand you live in the west which is totally controlled by USA propaganda and your media is biased and only portrays Russia in dark colors


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Sid Vicious said:


> @AlekseyVT: do you feel like living in a democratic state? what would happen if you would protest against your dictator Putin?


Putin is a bad dictator he attacked Iraq, Afghanistan and runs gitmo from the Kremlin :cheers:
I could say more about him but you know the forum rules guys please stick to the skyscrapers


----------



## Los Earth

Grrr... guys this thread could be locked because of people like you, last time it was 

@ Klausdiggy I don't believe it's Warsaw I believe it's Paris


----------



## SO143

am i the only one who is sick of seeing these off topic posts?


----------



## Los Earth

XORT said:


>














Sicmaggot said:


>


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Moscow

Courtesy of Human187


----------



## human187

Los Earth said:


> Grrr... guys this thread could be locked because of people like you, last time it was
> 
> @ Klausdiggy I don't believe it's Warsaw I believe it's Paris


But still, that was a photo of Warsaw  Look at Stalinist skyscraper, for example.

Here's a bit more of Moscow:







:










Historic skyline:









And a wide one:


----------



## KlausDiggy

Los Earth said:


> Grrr... guys this thread could be locked because of people like you, last time it was
> 
> @ Klausdiggy I don't believe it's Warsaw I believe it's Paris


If you mean la defense that is not so immediately in Paris but on the edge.
I could have still talking with the City of London with me, but for me it seems Warsaw greater.


----------



## Sid Vicious

great pics of Moscow!


----------



## Union.SLO

Paris :drool:


by *Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE*


by *Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE*


by *Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE*


by *david.bank (www.david-bank.com)*


by *Philipp Götze*


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Not the best quality but some interesting perspectives of
London


Tall Buildings of London by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


The Shard & St. Paul's by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

MWK_6236 by mikekingphoto, on Flickr











Canary Wharf by Thanh.Dao, on Flickr


Misty Canary Wharf by Finbar Bogerd, on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

Union.SLO said:


> Paris :drool:
> 
> 
> by *Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE*
> 
> 
> by *Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE*


fantastic! :cheers:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Frankfurt


After some Rain-2490 by hanslook, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*...blurry, but nice angle 


London skyline at dawn by Richard Palmer back home, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


The London Skyline 3. Panorama. Nikon D3100. DSC_0616-0619. by bobchin1941, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London by nicnac1000, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:* by dougdoug 



dougdoug said:


>


----------



## werner10

Another time, a different age. What to make of this skyline...old Amsterdam: Typical European, I would say. Its skyline is small in size, but it still has something attached to it. Is it something irrational? Something timeless?


AMS guy said:


> Nog eentje:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bron: www.derekvonk.com




Fast forward, into the now! If our present day postmodern and rationalistic inspired mindset could be engraved in to stone, than perhaps Rotterdam, Frankfurt, Warsaw etc. would be its symbol. Probably less timeless than Amsterdam, but at least more highrise friendly:








by sash


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:*


Russia, Moscow International Business Center by don pedro2014, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* By Evrasia 



Evrasia 99911 said:


> *12.5.13*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:* By Eduardo L. Ramirez 



Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> After some Rain-2490 by hanslook, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by VitMos

Take a look at this :banana:



VitMos said:


> http://vk.com/landscape_photo


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

aarhusforever said:


> *Frankfurt:* By Eduardo L. Ramirez


Thanks for the credit, the shot was actually taken by flickr user hanslook though.


Well and it is already present on this thread page (few posts higher..  )


----------



## SO143

eat this!!!!


----------



## Erhan

Bosphorus by Rilind Hoxha, on Flickr


----------



## Apteryx

*And Now for Something Completely Different*

Milan 


dox74 said:


> qualche sera fa ho trovato questa bella luce
> 
> 
> IMG_0073 di dox 74, su Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

WOWZA!! 

I just had a field day with the "like" button. European skylines are coming on leaps and bounds. Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









from epizentrum onto deutsches-architektur-forum


----------



## SO143

this ain't new york 


Sunset city cluster from Commercial Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Sunset on Commercial Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

But there are similarities indeed. Nice work, Klaus!


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


#London skyline. The most beautiful in the world. by alekx3, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Lewisham's Cornmill Gardens and the London skyline by pixelhut, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


rotterdam skyline from airplane by uair01, on Flickr

rotterdam skyline from airplane by uair01, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> But there are similarities indeed. Nice work, Klaus!


Thank you









La Defence (old photo but beautiful colors)








Europe's largest contiguous skyline.


----------



## SE9

*London*












110621a_London_0299 by Herve Boinay, on Flickr


----------



## fulger2013

Vitmos конечно же никогда не поставит лайк ... урод русофоб! убить таких мало! Vitmos e un rusofob si niciodata nu-mi dea like ... du te in pula!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Please talk English in the international section. 
Also, there is a private message function.


----------



## Avemano

fulger2013 said:


> Vitmos конечно же никогда не поставит лайк ... урод русофоб! убить таких мало! Vitmos e un rusofob si niciodata nu-mi dea like ... du te in pula!


Oui, je suis totalement d'accord. Yo no soy marinero, soy capitan.


----------



## SO143

*please speak english language in the international sections! thanks. *

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Warsaw*


----------



## SO143

The Shard vs St. Paul’s Cathedral by Alexander Kachkaev, on Flickr


Panorama of City of London by Alexander Kachkaev, on Flickr


----------



## Alexenergy

*MOSCOW*




Kishjar said:


>





Kirgam said:


> *20/05/13*





igor said:


> 19/05/13


----------



## Avemano

*Magnifique Paris*

"La Défense dans la rosée du matin" - Urbanium (Flickr)










+



> Centre Pompidou (8e musée le plus visité du monde), Hôtel de Ville de Paris, Tour Jussieu et Les Olympiades en arrière-fond :
> 
> 
> Centre Pompidou, Paris par pixiprol, sur Flickr


:cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline Frankfurt by Fakka, on Flickr

5.30 am, Frankfort is sleeping by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:* By Topaas



Topaas said:


> 15-05:
> 
> 369.


----------



## Axelferis

La défense



Greg95100 said:


>


----------



## elkabel

wow, this warsaw pic;s are just stunning
awesome job!


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by deamon82








by polex








by Ring


----------



## Slartibartfas

Certainly not Europe's most impressive skyline but possibly the best picture of that skyline: 



ChegiNeni said:


>


----------



## SO143

what city is that? opcorn:


----------



## KlausDiggy

SO143 said:


> what city is that? opcorn:


Vienna


----------



## SO143

thanks dude but in my opinion it does not belong in this thread and the same goes for berlin too (tallest skyline in EU)


----------



## KlausDiggy

Why, Vienna Skyline have two Skyscrapers: Millenium Tower with 170/202m and DC Tower 1 with 230m


----------



## SO143

anyhow, i don't think those 2 towers will make vienna skyline one of the best in europe. hno:


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









from Beggy


----------



## Juggernaut92

Frankfurt


----------



## Slartibartfas

I did not know that having lots of +200 m was a precondition for this thread (in which case I wonder what the splendid Rotterdam skyline is doing here, which is in my personal top 10 of best European skylines). But if you are strictly about the best only, excuse me for interrupting anyone.

The absolutely best skyline would have to be La Défense, especially seen from the Eiffel Tower or the Arc de Triomphe.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

I think Vienna's modern skyline looks very nice but the pic is not really doing it justice as it appears to be quite unimpressive there imo. Thanks for posting it though, a little variation is always good.


----------



## il fenomeno

i think viennas skyline beats london at least


----------



## Axelferis

Paris la défense



*La défense à 180° Antoine Daniel*- http://500px.com/photo/24507373


*La Défense Christophe Bailleux* - http://500px.com/photo/4262707


*La défense Jean-François Pfeiffer*- http://500px.com/photo/22774977


*La défense LL photographie*- http://500px.com/photo/21055251


*La défense Lucas Vercelot*- http://500px.com/photo/32425373


*La Défense Nicolas Zonvi * - http://500px.com/photo/9883873


*Rise above Kostas *- http://500px.com/photo/28369293


*from l'arc de triomphe helen sotiriadis* http://500px.com/photo/842676


----------



## Axelferis

Paris la défense

:cheers:



Cyril said:


> © Cyril - Mai 2013


----------



## Los Earth

mr. MyXiN said:


> *20.05.13*


..


----------



## Cosenzacaputmundi

Cosenza, Italy


----------



## SO143




----------



## SO143

by *MrMyXin*










:bow:


----------



## SO143

by *corerising*


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

by *Markus Pavlovsky Photography*, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

moscow the best bro!


----------



## Sid Vicious

^^ hno: Frankfurts skyline beats the ones of Moscow and London:cheers:


----------



## Jamsterx

il fenomeno said:


> i think viennas skyline beats london at least


You can't be serious :lol:


----------



## Avemano

Axelferis said:


> Paris la défense
> 
> 
> 
> *La défense à 180° Antoine Daniel*- http://500px.com/photo/24507373
> 
> 
> *La Défense Christophe Bailleux* - http://500px.com/photo/4262707
> 
> 
> *La défense Jean-François Pfeiffer*- http://500px.com/photo/22774977
> 
> 
> *La défense LL photographie*- http://500px.com/photo/21055251
> 
> 
> *La défense Lucas Vercelot*- http://500px.com/photo/32425373
> 
> 
> *La Défense Nicolas Zonvi * - http://500px.com/photo/9883873
> 
> 
> *Rise above Kostas *- http://500px.com/photo/28369293
> 
> 
> *from l'arc de triomphe helen sotiriadis* http://500px.com/photo/842676


Splendide ... :drool:


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *human187* *21.05.13*


----------



## aarhusforever

*More Moscow*: By mr. MyXiN



mr. MyXiN said:


> *22.05.13*


----------



## aarhusforever

Moscow: By PBCH



РВСН;103525159 said:


> 21.05.13.


----------



## SO143

Bad ass supertalls right there. The only city that has capability to compete with those russian monsters in the euro best skyscraper contest is london. Incredible architecture. :bow:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Kiev:* By Igor L



Igor L. said:


> Pechersk District
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://elektraua.livejournal.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://vk.com/typical_kiev?z=photo-32195333_303108747/album-32195333_171882623/rev


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Yekaterinburg

Courtesy of Umformer


----------



## SASH

London


London Skyline from Hogs Back, Guildford by craig.denford, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


rotterdam by rothlisbergerthomas, on Flickr


----------



## Jex7844

SO143 said:


> Bad ass supertalls right there. The only city that has capability to compete with those russian monsters in the euro best skyscraper contest is london. Incredible architecture. :bow:


Gosh, you're so ri di cu lous....:lol:


----------



## SO143

We already have seen the results in the previous contests mate. The shard defeated every skyscraper in the competition. even the finest skyscrapers in frankfurt didnt go through the semi final though. Most european skyscraper always get knocked down by the attractiveness and popularity of the gherkin.


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London Sunset by nigelwilliams2001, on Flickr


----------



## Jamsterx

SO143 said:


> We already have seen the results in the previous contests mate. The shard defeated every skyscraper in the competition. even the finest skyscrapers in frankfurt didnt go through the semi final though. Most european skyscraper always get knocked down by the attractiveness and popularity of the gherkin.


SO143, as much as I love London, you really shouldn't bash any other European cities. Each skyline is unique, some very dense and high while others are more scattered and dispersed. Please don't give London a bad name, and that goes to everyone else bragging about silliness like non-existent skylines *cough* Berlin.
:cheers:


----------



## SO143

London doesnt have well balanced cluster/skyline bro but without a doubt its skyscrapers are absolutely top notch.


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* 










source: http://docent.livejournal.com/164557.html#cutid1


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> by *Markus Pavlovsky Photography*, on Flickr


It turns more and more out how important the Taunusturm is for the FFM skyline. Maybe the best addition in the last years despite the architecture is not really something "special"


----------



## Axelferis

SASH said:


> Rotterdam
> 
> 
> rotterdam by rothlisbergerthomas, on Flickr


the only interest of rotterdam skyline is by night.
The rest of time it's poor meeting between average buildings


----------



## fulger2013

Shard is ugly like hell


----------



## Core Rising

London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


Champions League final at Wembley by corerising, on Flickr


London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


Canary Wharf skyline by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## Apteryx

Milan, waiting for the citylife cluster...


----------



## SO143

GOD BLESS LONDON AND NEW YORK "WORLD'S 2 ALPHA++ CITIES" :bow:


----------



## Alexenergy

*Moscow*




mr. MyXiN said:


> *26.05.13*


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Skyline by McTumshie, on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

Jex7844 said:


> *By Cyril today:*


the true "manhattan of Europe" :cheers:
Let's Phare+hermitages complete the skyline and "destroy" all opponents .


----------



## markfos

^^Paris and Frankfurt have best skylines in Europe, long gap between those two and other European cities.


----------



## Axelferis

and it's just the beginning :cheers:


----------



## HD

Pretty impressive for a city ten times smaller than London...It's no biggie to have 10 skyscrapers in city of 10 Million...



the man from k-town said:


> yesterday
> 
> 
> 5.30 am, Frankfort is sleeping von Beboy_photographies auf Flickr
> 
> 
> May 18th
> 
> 
> Mainhattan Sunset von True_Bavarian auf Flickr


----------



## fulger2013

but if we put together Frankfurt and Moscow skyline , Frankfurt skyline would look like a dwarf and Moscows like a giant.


----------



## Jex7844

SO143 said:


> GOD BLESS LONDON AND NEW YORK "WORLD'S 2 ALPHA++ CITIES" :bow:


So true for the great city of New York. :smug:


----------



## Jamsterx

SO143 said:


> GOD BLESS LONDON AND NEW YORK "WORLD'S 2 ALPHA++ CITIES" :bow:


What did I say?
hno::bash:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

This is just SO's typical trolling when he is bored. 



fulger2013 said:


> but if we put together Frankfurt and Moscow skyline , Frankfurt skyline would look like a dwarf and Moscows like a giant.


Not sure if this is entirely true, however the same could be said about Dubai and any other city in the world, yet Dubai does not have the best skyline in the world for most people because its clusters come across quite artificial and anorganic in relation to the direct surroundings. The Moscow City cluster is tall but also very limited by size as it ends quite abruptly next to that bunch of tall towers squeezed together in order to form a 'skyscraper mountain' rather than a real skyline. Hopefully this will soon be going to change.


----------



## Axelferis

you need time to build a fantastic skyline and moscow has begun like a rocketer!
I wish a lot of cities could do what moscow has achieved in few time.

For me the future star of Europe will be Paris because it hasn't phare+hermitage yet but the day it will come trust me it will amaze european panorama.

Only paris can do it.

London has the shard wich is isolated from the city and CW its a separate cluster.
In Paris "all in one shot" is possible because you have all in the same place :cheers:
The axis could produce another great 300m skyscrapper which balance well the dominance of hermitage towers.

No doubt Paris is this one which could be spectacular, well balanced and build on a historical symetric axis! Yes paris for the future could be this winner!


P A R I S


Minato ku said:


> Cette après midi.


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


City of London / Canary Wharf from Horseden Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

London City Skyline by st_hart, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*More London:*


The City by night - Field Day Festival by Guillaume Angibert, on Flickr


----------



## tonttula

I personally think Moscow in not too far future will be on its own league in Europe with its skyline. 
I also got a feeling with the rapid growth of London and its borders finally forcing it to grow more densely you will see London as the financial center of Europe becoming the number one skyline in Western Europe in the next 20 years. 

For now imo Frankfurt sits alone on the top.


----------



## SO143

ANGLO-SAXONS RULE THE WORLD :bow:


----------



## Slartibartfas

SO143 said:


> Bad ass supertalls right there. The only city that has capability to compete with those russian monsters in the euro best skyscraper contest is london. Incredible architecture. :bow:


You must be kidding. La Defense is a bad ass cluster and even on a global scale a fairly unique one. Not the highest or largest but pretty dense and with the Grand Arche just iconic. London does not get even close to that.

But London would come on number four of my list, after Paris, Moscow/Frankfurt.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Wow why has no one banned so143 yet?


----------



## SO143

Slartibartfas said:


> You must be kidding. La Defense is a bad ass cluster and even on a global scale a fairly unique one. Not the highest or largest but pretty dense and with the Grand Arche just iconic. London does not get even close to that.
> 
> But London would come on number four of my list, after Paris, Moscow/Frankfurt.


mate do you understand the difference between skyscraper and skyline? what i said was the best skyscraper contest. anyhow i personally think moscow has the best skyline in europe, the amount of construction projects in cities like london, moscow and istanbul etc are just unstoppable. this or that is the best one answer will be different based on who you ask. but the fact is the london is the most booming city in the entire world when it comes to total amount of investment and money for new buildings, projects and constructions. on the other hand la defense skyline is great, it is massive and made up of many highrises and one skyscraper. overall it looks nice in the pictures but if you really stand in the middle of that cluster you don't get the "awe" feeling and i think it is because of the height of buildings. i haven't been to frankfurt so i can't comment on this city, but without a doubt it is still top dog, nevertheless we don't see great potential in this city like we see in moscow or london or other booming cities. 

london vs frankfurt cup

the winner - the gherkin, london

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=tournament&var=4



2012 world cup

the winner - the shard, london

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=tournament&var=34


the best european skyline? i think it is moscow mate...


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## SO143

The Thames by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr









by *chest*

by *corerising*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8844654300/sizes/h/in/photostream/

:cheers:


----------



## SE9

^ Shooters Hill, my favourite vantage point. Lucky people that live there.


London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## Avemano

Paris and Francfort are truly the best :cheers:
Moscow will be interesting to follow the next few years, as Istanbul.

4 cities at the top of Europe :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Would love to visit London, Paris, Frankfurt and Moscow one day.


----------



## SO143

SE9 said:


> ^ Shooters Hill, my favourite vantage point. Lucky people that live there.


bbc just recently reported that many chinese firms and finance companies are eyeing to purchase the royal docks in order to establish a new financial district there and many more new towers will be built there too. in addition to that, the cw group has announced that the size of canary wharf skyline will be doubled by later 2020 which is a fantastic news. at the moment cw is pretty stable in terms of construction, only 25 churchill place is rising in that 2nd financial district of london. the american banking company gp morgan also should make up their mind to erect 2 massive skyscrapers at the heart of the canary wharf. hopefully, the crisis in eurozone countries will get better and more money will be poured into the city.


----------



## SO143

Yellow Fever said:


> Would love to visit London, Paris, Frankfurt and Moscow one day.


the great russian vodka and beautiful russian women will make you don't want to go back to canada.


----------



## DCFC1

Yellow Fever said:


> Would love to visit London, Paris, Frankfurt and Moscow one day.


You mean you have'nt ? 

Toronto and Vancouver are awesome btw 

lol


----------



## DCFC1

A top Five gretatest 

1. London
2. Paris
3. Istanbul
4. Moscow
5. Vienna


----------



## Radiokott

*Ekaterinburg*



DoctorADS said:


> Фото Алексея Pitalenko:





Umformer said:


>


----------



## fulger2013

DCFC1 said:


> A top Five gretatest
> 
> 1. London
> 2. Paris
> 3. Istanbul
> 4. Moscow
> 5. Vienna


Vienna better than Frankfurt or Varsovia? you must be kidding!:bash:


----------



## Quicksilver

fulger2013 said:


> Vienna better than Frankfurt or Varsovia? you must be kidding!:bash:


May be it's because all these ratings are subjective as, for example, some people are always excluding London, even though it keeps delivering high class skyscrapers year after year and really going through the boom years.
I tend to ignore all personal "top 10" as either you like it or not or may be have some other reasons to "hate" another city not to include it into the rating.


----------



## Birmingham

Well I did inform Axelferris about the two towers he believes will push Paris to the top in a private message but it seems to have fallen on deaf ears.  Probably shouldn't have bothered. 

What people don't tend to realise with London is the actual scale of it. St Pauls, London Eye etc are all well over 100m tall but look tiny but having them on the skyline completely out performs any normal average 200m+ tower IMO.


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Big, bigger, biggest!...But is it also good, better, best? by Photolab.AJ, on Flickr


Rotterdam, the Netherlands, Europe 2013 by Bjarki Mikkelsen, on Flickr


----------



## Alexenergy

Sorry for double post


----------



## Alexenergy

*Moscow*



РВСН;103685912 said:


> 27.05.13.


----------



## fulger2013

Moscow


----------



## fulger2013




----------



## Himmelwärts

did you make them by yourself?


----------



## fulger2013

Himmelwärts said:


> did you make them by yourself?


of course NOT! hno:


----------



## sk327

oh gimme London anytime!! Does anyone else find La Defense a bit dull? Nothing special about it really at the moment. Is it, perhaps, the square thing (no idea how its called) in the middle of the skyline that separates it what ruins it all or is it mostly due to the absence of a focal point?


----------



## AJIekc

by human187


----------



## Himmelwärts

fulger2013 said:


> of course NOT! hno:


then you should quickly add the sources, you should know that already!
:nono:


----------



## SO143

excellent pics of the mother moscow mate


----------



## SO143

city1a by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


OO7A0566 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


OO7A0696 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Are the office space and the flats in the shard already rented?


----------



## Avemano

sk327 said:


> oh gimme London anytime!! Does anyone else find La Defense a bit dull? Nothing special about it really at the moment. Is it, perhaps, the square thing (no idea how its called) in the middle of the skyline that separates it what ruins it all or is it mostly due to the absence of a focal point?


The "square thing" is the iconic Grande Arche de la Fraternité (110m high, 112m long, 107m large, the space in the centre could host cathedral of Notre-Dame de Paris), opened in 1989, 200 years after the Révolution Française.

The Arche is turned at an angle of 6.33° on the Axe historique because the angle was the only way to accommodate the structure's giant fondations with railway and RER and the turn emphasizes the depth of the monument, and is similar to the turn of the Louvre at the other end of the Axe historique.


Paris La Defense - Grande Arche par GlobeTrotter 2000, sur Flickr


----------



## LondonFox

sk327 said:


> oh gimme London anytime!! Does anyone else find La Defense a bit dull? Nothing special about it really at the moment. Is it, perhaps, the square thing (no idea how its called) in the middle of the skyline that separates it what ruins it all or is it mostly due to the absence of a focal point?



Yes. La Defense is dull.

Good density... but dull as hell. I don't like any of the skyscrapers in La Defense... it all looks so dated.

Frankfurt has much more interesting looking buildings, as does London and Moscow.


----------



## KlausDiggy

You are right, the new buildings in La Defense see also not really original, but pretty boring out. To the unity height. terrible, La defense could really surpass all skylines when the building beautiful and would be higher.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow*: By VitMos



VitMos said:


> http://vk.com/leonadze


----------



## Tiaren

*Frankfurt Skyscraper Festival:*


skylineinlight-2 by hanslook, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*


Benidorm by Iván Otero, on Flickr

Benidorm by Iván Otero, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*A bit more of Benidorm:*


Benidorm City by elzagalico, on Flickr

My city by elzagalico, on Flickr


----------



## bbcwallander

No idea how some people rate La Defense, it is the most boring and uninteresting skyline on this thread. 

There are no decent quality skyscrapers to speak of whatsoever or anything that tall either! Just lots of crap reclad office buildings! 

What is the big deal? 
Am i missing something?


----------



## Yellow Fever

Just a reminder to everyone, all photos must be sourced or they will be deleted. Thanks!


----------



## SO143

LondonFox said:


> Yes. La Defense is dull.
> 
> Good density... but dull as hell. I don't like any of the skyscrapers in La Defense... it all looks so dated.
> 
> Frankfurt has much more interesting looking buildings, as does London and Moscow.


I like the new european central bank tower in frankfurt it looks so original and fascinating although its shape is quite chunky like the walkie talkie tower in london. I suppose the new best european skyscraper title will be taken by the awesome leadenhall building (cheesegrater) one of the finest master pieces of sir richard rogers...


----------



## bbcwallander

SO143 said:


> I like the new european central bank tower in frankfurt it looks so original and fascinating although its shape is quite chunky like the walkie talkie tower in london. I suppose the new best european skyscraper title will be taken by the awesome leadenhall building (heesegrater) one of the finest master pieces of sir foster...


Sorry SO, have to correct you fella... Richard Rogers!


----------



## SO143

They r both fantastic mate. World class architects that every world class city wants to create world class buildings...


----------



## Slartibartfas

SO143 said:


> mate do you understand the difference between skyscraper and skyline? what i said was the best skyscraper contest.


Whatever. I would also prefer the skyscrapers of Paris, Frankfurt and Moscow over those of London. And if you mention those ratings of the Gherkin and the Shard thats fine, but I am not a fan of both nonethless. Especially the Shard is way overrated IMO (yes its high but I don't get why some consider it beautiful), the Gherkin is better but its just too much phallic symbolism for my taste. 

Istanbul is definitely a massive city with an rapidly increasing number of skyscrapers but know them not well enough to comment on that. From what I have seen they are spread out so far that they don't form a nice cluster however. 

These are my personal opinions, everyone is of course entitled to his own views and questions like these are of course highly subjective. And things might change in the future but I was talking about the current situation.


----------



## Boriska

bbcwallander said:


> No idea how some people rate La Defense, it is the most boring and uninteresting skyline on this thread.


Et tu chante chante chante ce refrain qui te plaît.
Et tu tape tape tape, c'est ta façon d'aimer.
Ce stupide french bashing jusqu'au bout de la nuit
Réveille en toi le tourbillon d'un vent de conneries
:cheers:


----------



## Brad

How long shall we wait to see this?


----------



## Apteryx

Our photographers are working fine in this days...



meteoforumitalia said:


> Nuvole di NonCiRiescoMaCiProvo, su Flickr


----------



## bbcwallander

Boriska said:


> Et tu chante chante chante ce refrain qui te plaît.
> Et tu tape tape tape, c'est ta façon d'aimer.
> Ce stupide french bashing jusqu'au bout de la nuit
> Réveille en toi le tourbillon d'un vent de conneries
> :cheers:


French bashing??? Don't be silly!

I think it is a fair point, what are the decent skyscrapers in La Defense? Please tell me, may be i have missed them!

Your render wont happen for years, the best skyscrapers havnt even got planning consent yet, which as you may know can be very tricky in Paris!

Are we comparing future skylines now?

Without the future skyscrapers what is there already that is of any quality and how do these compare with London, Moscow and Frankfurt?


----------



## SO143

Comparing which wet dream is better, perhaps? :/


----------



## Birmingham

This is like the Eurovision song contest.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul


Erhan said:


> LR-1090696 by dms2006, on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

LondonFox said:


> Yes. La Defense is dull.
> 
> Good density... but dull as hell. I don't like any of the skyscrapers in La Defense... it all looks so dated.
> 
> Frankfurt has much more interesting looking buildings, as does London and Moscow.


you say rubbish!

LD has met a lot of nimbies opposition for phare/hermitage .

LD hasn't made yet its "revolution" like London but trust me LD will have *nothing* to envy to London


http://www.brocooli.com/tedxparis-2011-resume/












one or two towers had been cancelled but within 10 years i don'tsee how LD cannot take the n°1 position in Europe


----------



## Quicksilver

Wrong thread guys!


----------



## Axelferis

Not at all! the same english bashers want to opposite us everytime and we show them what is the present+future of paris la defense point!


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Rotterdam Skyline by Robert Hertel, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

Axelferis said:


> Not at all! the same english bashers want to opposite us everytime and we show them what is the present+future of paris la defense point!


Not being funny but you are being very contradictive.

You are just as bad if not worse than SO143 sometimes. 

Just play nicely.


----------



## cochise75

Paris, La Défense - By *Cyril *:



Cyril said:


> © Cyril - La Défense as seen from Argenteuil (north west of Paris) 2013/05/18


----------



## Quicksilver

Axelferis said:


> Not at all! the same english bashers want to opposite us everytime and we show them what is the present+future of paris la defense point!


Still, there is another thread for this, and you can just point to that.


----------



## LondonFox

We're just stating the glaring obvious I'm afraid.

At present. La Defense is dull and nothing special.

If the proposed buildings do go ahead... Then it will certainly make an improvement.. 

And you say that LD hasn't had its revolution yet like London.... Why not? La Defense is much older than London's Skyscrapers... and London has equally strict planning laws... Catch up chaps.

Once Wood Wharf and the area surrounding the O2 arena start being built on, there will be no coming back I'm afraid.


----------



## Axelferis

afraid of what?
Paris historical axis is a concept that destroys all your london area!

London isn't one cluster like NYC, or Paris! Londonthe city isn't dense too.


----------



## SO143

So is london still the only city in the entire eu that has a supertall? opcorn:


----------



## Quicksilver

Axelferis said:


> afraid of what?
> Paris historical axis is a concept that destroys all your london area!
> 
> London isn't one cluster like NYC, or Paris! Londonthe city isn't dense too.


Some like axis and some like eclecticism which Paris cannot offer. London is quickly joining two clusters together and next few years will be years of resedential towers filling all the spaces.


----------



## Birmingham

NYC isn't one cluster either lets not forget. 

Canary Wharf and it's surrounding area has ground work continuing on the likes of Baltimore Tower, Providence Tower, Lincoln Plaza etc. As London Fox states you've also got opposite the O2 penisular which has 6 towers around 90-120m in height approved. 

Heron Quays West is being marketed, Churchill Place is still U/C. 

I appreciate what is happening in other cities but you seem to be overlooking what is happening in London and that's a bit silly.


----------



## LondonFox

Exactly... Considering that London has the most construction investment than any other city East or West in the world.


----------



## SO143

London is the only city in europe that has 2 main skylines/financial districts and several mini clusters (btw new york skyline consists of 2 main clusters too)



SO143 said:


> by *corerising*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8844654300/sizes/h/in/photostream/


The view is already excellent. Imagine it in 5 years time when many more towers are constructed. :drool:


----------



## Quicksilver

Sid Vicious said:


> I guess London just tries too hard to get a decent skyline. The design of the new skyscrapers and highrises is too extraordinarily imo although the industrial touch suits London. But I have to say that Frankfurt does it better: the highrisees and the skyscrapers are elegant, classy and form a beautiful skyline. each new tower is a perfect supplement for the already balanced cluster.


The only problem with Frankfurt that it's doesn't build much. Not much new projects, no highrise resi towers, etc. Also, many skyscrapers in Frankfurt look dated now and you are not coming with any new exciting staff.


----------



## El_Greco

Quicksilver said:


> Also, many skyscrapers in Frankfurt look dated now


No, they don't, and Frankfurt's skyline, no matter how much you guys troll, still remains the most impressive in Europe.


----------



## Avemano

Axelferis said:


> PHARE
> 
> 
> http://www.fubiz.net/en/2012/04/29/tour-phare/
> 
> 
> Hermitage towers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.defense-92.fr/photos/17.jpg
> 
> COMPARISON
> 
> http://www.pss-archi.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=319347


:drool:


----------



## Quicksilver

El_Greco said:


> No, they don't, and Frankfurt's skyline still remains the most impressive in Europe.


Yes, they are as they have been built or designed in 80-90s.

Even new one like this built with slightly outdated architecture:

By DimaF
* complete 2012* 200м















]

Also, this one:

*Trianon |1989-93 | 45fl |186m 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/urbandave/4382362706/in/set-72157603853350909









http://www.flickr.com/photos/catb/2747053313/[/QUOTE]

and this one:

OpernTurm |2007-09 | 43 fl | 169 m 









http://www.kone.com/countries/de_DE...s/PM_2010_03_Opernturm_EnergieeffizienzA.aspx

And this one:

Silver Tower |1972-78 | 32fl |166m 

Renovation 2011








http://www.flickr.com/photos/urbandave/2297163086/


Shall I continue?

Frankfurt reminds me Hong Kong somehow, which had it golden years back in 80-90s.*


----------



## El_Greco

Quicksilver said:


> Yes, they are as they have been built or designed in 80-90s/


The date is of no consequence. The fact remains that a lot of Frankfurt's towers have aged well and look just as fresh as they have done when they were built, not to mention the skyline is easily the most impressive in Europe.



> Shall I continue?


No, please, take your trolling somewhere else. I think everyone's really tired of this London/Paris is da best crap.


----------



## sk327

Can you guys stop it? No one's ever gonna change their mind, if one prefers LD or CW it's a thing that's not going to change anytime soon unless we see some huge additions to these skylines. I personally love CW and City skylines and know all the buildings' names etc, whereas I know nothing more about LD other than the skyline looks like someone has painted a straight line on the sky. And for god's sake, let's keep this thread about how skylines are now, not how they will look in 20 years time after all proposed-U/C-Visionary skyscrapers have been constructed because it won't make a difference to what they actually look like now. Just a quick reference would be fine, but fighting over which one will be better in 20 years? It's honestly not going anywhere.


----------



## Quicksilver

El_Greco said:


> The date is of no consequence. The fact remains that a lot of Frankfurt's towers have aged well and look just as fresh as they have done when they were built.
> 
> 
> 
> No, please, take your trolling somewhere else. I think everyones really tired of this London/Paris is da best crap.


Where else? It's not trolling by the way, just expressing opinion with images. If you don't like what you see and hear, express your own opinion as everybody else here or just keep quiet.


----------



## SO143

You forgot to include Japan centre tower in frankfurt. I think it is many people's favourite one..


----------



## Birmingham

As an outsider - what I noticed was trolls deliberatly being trollish towards London and then Londerners trollling back in a defensive manner. 

If you can eradicated the trolls in the first place. Less trolls would be created. 

And it's normally the same culprits.


----------



## El_Greco

Quicksilver said:


> It's not trolling by the way


Yes it is. The French and British contingents (the usual suspects) have been derailing threads all over the forum with their usual "my city is da best" crap for a good while now.



> If you don't like what you see and hear, express your own opinion as everybody else here or just keep quiet.


Don't patronize me.


----------



## Quicksilver

El_Greco said:


> Yes it is. The French and British contingents have been derailing threads all over the forum with their usual "my city is da best" crap for a good while now.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't patronize me.


I am not patronizing you but also don't tell me what trolling is and what is not as I've been on this forum slightly longer than you and know pretty well how to behave here. 

I don't like bashing in the way of "the best skyline even and for ages", "the best skyscraper ever built" etc. and I have explained before why. But, in the same way, I like sensible discussion, that's why this forum was created in the first place anyway.


----------



## craperskys

opinions + emotions + pride + taste + patriotism = not a bloody chance to gain a constructive nor a reasonable discussion.

every european city has it's pros and cons, so whats the point of debating it?


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

I think that many of Frankfurt's designs were actually ahead of their time and/or have a quite timeless futuristic style. Why don't you show us some pics of Commerzbank Tower, Messeturm, Westend Tower, Nextower, Taunusturm, ECB, MainPlaza, Main Tower or Deutsche Bank Twin Towers.. 

To Paris: I think that Tour Phare has an awful design and should under no circumstances get built in the otherwise so far quite nice LD cluster. The Tours Hermitage, however would completely ruin it for me as they don't only have a discussable design thus far but also would take any balance out of this already unbalanced skyline (caused by the erection of Tour First in the very northern part of LD).


----------



## El_Greco

Quicksilver said:


> but also don't tell me what trolling is and what is not as I've been on this forum slightly longer than you and know pretty well how to behave here.


I think what is going on in this thread is trolling. There's two camps, made up, as always, of the same usual suspects, and each claim their city (London/Paris) is the best and to "prove" this they have to go and post loads of pictures we've seen many times already.


----------



## SO143

Thank you NATO. You're the reason why we dont see anymore world class big party in europe. :angel:


----------



## Quicksilver

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> I think that many of Frankfurt's designs were actually ahead of their time and/or have a quite timeless futuristic style. Why don't you show us some pics of Commerzbank Tower, Messeturm, Westend Tower, Nextower, Taunusturm, ECB, MainPlaza, Main Tower or Deutsche Bank Twin Towers..
> 
> To Paris: I think that Tour Phare has an awful design and should under no circumstances get built in the otherwise so far quite nice LD cluster. The Tours Hermitage, however would completely ruin it for me as they don't only have a discussable design thus far but also would take any balance out of this already unbalanced skyline (caused by the erection of Tour First in the very northern part of LD).


Again, just my personal opinion: 

Commerzbank Tower - reminds me HBSC tower in HK. Yes, same architect, etc. etc. Personally, don't like neither CT or HSBC tower.

Messeturm - american design, looks good.

Westend Tower - don't like top at all. 

Nextower - good

Taunusturm - good

MainPlaza - probably one of my favorite in Frankfurt but too short.

Main Tower - 90s design, but looks ok

Deutsche Bank Twin - again, reminds me Lippo Towers in HK and not really my cup of tea.


----------



## LondonFox

Hermitage are the only skyscrapers that look good there. But they are in the wrong place.


----------



## Quicksilver

El_Greco said:


> I think what is going on in this thread is trolling. There's two camps, made up, as always, of the same usual suspects, and each claim their city (London/Paris) is the best and to "prove" this they have to go and post loads of pictures we've seen many times already.


I agree with you but sometimes the only way to steer people away from trolling or blunt statements such as "my skyline is the best" is to start asking them direct questions or asking for the explanation why they come to such conclusion, etc. Believe me, you haven't seen trolling in some regional subsections such as Russia or Ukraine. Here is nothing compare to that.


----------



## Daviegraham

The city bashing on this forum really detracts from what is otherwise an excellent site.

I find Frankfurt from the right angles to be the most impressive European skyline. 

Moscow is a real giant and I find their ultra modern super talls extremely impressive.

Paris has a wide and dense skyline that looks even more endearing as it looms over a beautiful city. 

Rotterdam kicks well above it's weight, and I personally love Dutch tower architecture. 

London has two decent clusters with excellent individual towers. The rate of construction and plans for the future are also quite staggering. 

Europe has the unique advantage over the rest of the world that it holds onto so much heritage within its huge cities but are also now starting to build dynamic modern additions without completely ruining what was already there (like I think has happened in numerous cities across Asia). I honestly don't see why people in 200 years can't be looking at buildings like the Leadenhall in London and still be impressed. We are starting to really have the best of both worlds (old and new).


----------



## SO143

Leadenhall Building is simply the "BEAST" :bow:


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








http://vk.com/denis___sokolov








http://vk.com/fullnik








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ustathome2008/
















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alexey-malantsev/








http://vk.com/id13697722








http://vk.com/denis___sokolov








http://vk.com/id38224519








http://vk.com/iddqd0


----------



## london lad

SO143 said:


> On top of that canary wharf is just a stone throw away from the queen elizabeth park where one of the greatest events in human history was celebrated (2012 london olympic). And then you have the stratford west quay (the largest indoor shopping mall in europe). In additional to that theres a fantastic emirate cable car just right next to the skyscrapers...also the canary wharf station is many times more efficient, clean, bigger and better.


Have you actually been to London? QE Park is not a stones throw away from CW and its Westfield not West Quay, both of which are several miles from CW and the cable car goes from one windswept peninsula to a largely windswept dock. The skyscrapers are over the river in CW.

For someone who never ever posts in the actual UK section of SSC I find it odd you spend all day posting pics of London, half of which you get locations wrong or different projects and just seem to be posted to deliberately bait the same SO143 equivalent clones over in the French forum.

Quite frankly I'm surprised you are still able to post on SSC, this constantly, pointless willy waving about city's some seem to know little about just creates an endless circle of bad blood.:bash:


----------



## Bligh

Daviegraham said:


> The city bashing on this forum really detracts from what is otherwise an excellent site.
> 
> I find Frankfurt from the right angles to be the most impressive European skyline.
> 
> Moscow is a real giant and I find their ultra modern super talls extremely impressive.
> 
> Paris has a wide and dense skyline that looks even more endearing as it looms over a beautiful city.
> 
> Rotterdam kicks well above it's weight, and I personally love Dutch tower architecture.
> 
> London has two decent clusters with excellent individual towers. The rate of construction and plans for the future are also quite staggering.
> 
> Europe has the unique advantage over the rest of the world that it holds onto so much heritage within its huge cities but are also now starting to build dynamic modern additions without completely ruining what was already there (like I think has happened in numerous cities across Asia). I honestly don't see why people in 200 years can't be looking at buildings like the Leadenhall in London and still be impressed. We are starting to really have the best of both worlds (old and new).


Very well said Sir.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

The Shard is nice, but they should have build it in a shape of a white elephant.


----------



## SO143

Outstanding pictures of the mighty moscow bro. The best skyline in europe..


----------



## weale

WOw, Good pic, but that fenchurch skyscraper is so out of place its not funny anymore.


----------



## Galik

SO143 said:


> Comparing which wet dream is better, perhaps? :/


Tu peux pas fermer ta grande gueule?!!! You are an agitator.
Where is the respect? It's a forum and it's real, not a game.


----------



## VitMos

more photos from *Moscow*
by РВСН


----------



## Iapetus

Does Paris have a height restriction in their cluster? A lot of the buildings look very stumpy, as if they've been cut in half or designed with a taller height in mind that then fell ill of the planners.


----------



## Bligh

sractarius said:


> Everyone, look at this Londoner putting London on the first place (not only that, but also basically dividing it into two parts implying that other cities are not worth even half of his hometown) and laugh.


Of course I am going to be bias... everyone is bias to their own opinion or even home City. 

And I never said other Cities are worth half of London lol, you are putting words into my mouth. 

I simply believe when it comes to present and future development London and Moscow are ahead of any other European City - which is true. 

Im not trying to cr


----------



## Bligh

sractarius said:


> Everyone, look at this Londoner putting London on the first place (not only that, but also basically dividing it into two parts implying that other cities are not worth even half of his hometown) and laugh.


Of course I am going to be bias... everyone is bias to their own opinion or even home City. 

And I never said other Cities are worth half of London lol, you are putting words into my mouth. 

I simply believe when it comes to present and future development London and Moscow are ahead of any other European City - which is true. 

Im not trying to create an argument mate.


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam











The Hague in the background


----------



## LondonFox

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> The Shard is nice, but they should have build it in a shape of a white elephant.



:lol: Everyone said the same of the London Dome...

And now?

The O2 - the world’s most popular music and entertainment venue for 6 consecutive years. :banana:

Can't argue with fact old sport!


----------



## Axelferis

you forgot that before to be o2 it was a financial disaster!
Only a arena project saved it! The arena wasn't planned at beginning.

for shard it is sure that one day it will be 100% occupied but not for the moment.
CW at beginning was a yet-doomed project with 0% occupation in 1990. we know where they are now.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by Piotrek00


----------



## SO143

Constructions in cities like london, moscow and istanbul are just unstoppble. (3 capitals of the non eurozone countries) )


----------



## Galik

:laugh: Glad!!


----------



## Jex7844

LondonFox said:


> Yes. La Defense is dull.
> 
> Good density... but dull as hell. I don't like any of the skyscrapers in La Defense... it all looks so dated.
> 
> Frankfurt has much more interesting looking buildings, as does London and Moscow.


Oh les jalouses! :lol: We're used to hearing this speech mainly from the Brits, how funny...:smug: The more you hate/bash us, the more we love it so keep up with the good work guys! :wave:

@ SO143: please get a life, you're SO pathetic with your childish comments...


----------



## Bligh

Jex7844 said:


> Oh les jalouses! :lol: We're used to hearing this speech mainly from the Brits, how funny...:smug: The more you hate/bash us, the more we love it so keep up with the good work guys! :wave:
> 
> @ SO143: please get a life, you're SO pathetic with your childish comments...


I like La Defense, and i adore Paris! I love France... but when it comes to skylines i think London is better - but its going to be. London is joint financial centre of the world alongside NYC. :-D

Im not hating nor trolling mate.


----------



## bbcwallander

Jex7844 said:


> Oh les jalouses! :lol: We're used to hearing this speech mainly from the Brits, how funny...:smug: The more you hate/bash us, the more we love it so keep up with the good work guys! :wave:
> 
> @ SO143: please get a life, you're SO pathetic with your childish comments...


I love Paris, amazing city, ive been many times!

La Defense is rubbish though, apart from the Arch it is a waste of time and to be avoided!

The only reason to go to a business district if you are not there on business is to see some quality skyscrapers, but i'm afraid there aren't any in La Defense!

It is massively overrated by some, what exactly is good about it? 

The massing of many small-mid rise buildings might make a silhouette when seen against the backdrop of the rest of Paris, but up close and personal it is grey and miserable with some pretty crappy office blocks. There are obvious attempts to reclad many of these but it is like slapping lipstick on a pig!

This is not anti French or trolling, rather anti poor architecture!

Try being a little less defensive, this is a skyscraper forum, but for the life of me i cant seen any good ones in La Defense, which is being touted as the best in Europe??

I must be blind or boy is my finger not on the pulse of Saint Martins!


----------



## SO143

Paris should not even have ang financial district since their newly elected and very unpopular socialist president is always against business, finance, financial centre and globalization etc.


----------



## Charloose

How old are you ?


----------



## Bligh

bbcwallander said:


> I love Paris, amazing city, ive been many times!
> 
> La Defense is rubbish though, apart from the Arch it is a waste of time and to be avoided!
> 
> The only reason to go to a business district if you are not there on business is to see some quality skyscrapers, but i'm afraid there aren't any in La Defense!
> 
> It is massively overrated by some, what exactly is good about it?
> 
> The massing of many small-mid rise buildings might make a silhouette when seen against the backdrop of the rest of Paris, but up close and personal it is grey and miserable with some pretty crappy office blocks. There are obvious attempts to reclad many of these but it is like slapping lipstick on a pig!
> 
> This is not anti French or trolling, rather anti poor architecture!
> 
> Try being a little less defensive, this is a skyscraper forum, but for the life of me i cant seen any good ones in La Defense, which is being touted as the best in Europe??
> 
> I must be blind or boy is my finger not on the pulse of Saint Martins!


I kind of agree... London is one of the leading skykines in Europe! So is cities like Moscow and Warsaw. 

One can throw as many renderings of proposed towers as one wants! But CURRENTLY Paris does not compete on the same scale as London, Moscow and Frankfurt - it just doesn't. Its fact. 

I do not understand why the pro-Paris supporters are kicking up a fuss... maybe because London is getting more mentions than Paris on here - and I do not think


----------



## Bligh

bbcwallander said:


> I love Paris, amazing city, ive been many times!
> 
> La Defense is rubbish though, apart from the Arch it is a waste of time and to be avoided!
> 
> The only reason to go to a business district if you are not there on business is to see some quality skyscrapers, but i'm afraid there aren't any in La Defense!
> 
> It is massively overrated by some, what exactly is good about it?
> 
> The massing of many small-mid rise buildings might make a silhouette when seen against the backdrop of the rest of Paris, but up close and personal it is grey and miserable with some pretty crappy office blocks. There are obvious attempts to reclad many of these but it is like slapping lipstick on a pig!
> 
> This is not anti French or trolling, rather anti poor architecture!
> 
> Try being a little less defensive, this is a skyscraper forum, but for the life of me i cant seen any good ones in La Defense, which is being touted as the best in Europe??
> 
> I must be blind or boy is my finger not on the pulse of Saint Martins!


I kind of agree... London is one of the leading skykines in Europe! So is cities like Moscow and Warsaw. 

One can throw as many renderings of proposed towers as one wants! But CURRENTLY Paris does not compete on the same scale as London, Moscow and Frankfurt - it just doesn't. Its fact. 

I do not understand why the pro-Paris supporters are kicking up a fuss... maybe because London is getting more mentions than Paris on here - and I do not think they like it the fact that London is getting more attention. :O


----------



## LondonFox

Hear Hear


----------



## isaidso

LondonFox said:


> And now?
> 
> The O2 - the world’s most popular music and entertainment venue for 6 consecutive years. :banana:
> 
> Can't argue with fact old sport!


O2 is popular, but everyone knows that it's a very misleading claim. O2 only gets the title by excluding attendance to sporting events at arenas around the world. O2 is the busiest *music* venue. There are a shit load of arenas in north America that attract more people each year. 

Any arena hosting NHL and NBA is already at 1.5 million visitors before including all the other events they host.


----------



## bbcwallander

isaidso said:


> O2 is popular, but everyone knows that it's a very misleading claim. O2 only gets the title by excluding attendance to sporting events at arenas around the world. O2 is the busiest *music* venue. There are a shit load of arenas in north America that attract more people each year.
> 
> Any arena hosting NHL and NBA is already at 1.5 million visitors before including all the other events they host.


To be fair he did say music and entertainment venue, O2 doesnt have an anchor sports team as a tenant as you know!

Out of interest, the O2 is touted as a potential site for an NBA and NHL team and has already hosted games from both!


----------



## markfos

Warsaw

by Kafarek












































bonus by Piotrek00

cool looking building


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurts Türme by hightower185, on Flickr


Europaviertel von oben by hightower185, on Flickr


IMG_2513 by hightower185, on Flickr


IMG_2443 by hightower185, on Flickr


Skyline Frankfurt by hightower185, on Flickr


Mainblick by hightower185, on Flickr


IMG_2545 by hightower185, on Flickr


neue EZB drängt sich dazwischen by hightower185, on Flickr


----------



## LondonFox

Frankfurt looks great.

I only wish the buildings were closer together. Most of the best shots of the skyline are at clever angles to make it all seem dense.


----------



## Axelferis

Paris la défense
Look at those claddings :cheers:
dull? :lol:



dougdoug said:


> yesterday Carpe diem





dougdoug said:


> D2 tower yesterday


----------



## markfos

As I said before, I don't see any serious competition for Frankfurt and Paris skylines at the moment, Moscow has some impressive towers but its a small cluster, London.. well I see nothing spectacular there, its neither impressive nor big enough.


----------



## Jex7844

Charloose said:


> How old are you ?


He's not that young I'm afraid...he's a no-life & just misses a brain.



> *Bligh*
> I do not understand why the pro-Paris supporters are kicking up a fuss... maybe because London is getting more mentions than Paris on here - and I do not think they like it the fact that London is getting more attention. :O


You'd rather take a look at the following poll...:lol:

HERE

What can I add apart from: "it says it all..." Frankfurt & Paris definitely are in another league. It may be difficult to accept (especially for a brit), but it's just the way it is. The gap will be even deeper with the amazing skyscraperc U/C (Majunga/D2), the stunning LOUIS VUITTON Foundation & the forthcoming AIR2/ALTO/PHARE/HERMITAGE PLAZA...I'm so proud of my beloved Défense...<3 :banana:


----------



## Bligh

Jex7844 said:


> He's not that young I'm afraid...he's a no-life & just misses a brain.
> 
> You'd rather take a look at the following poll...:lol:
> 
> HERE
> 
> What can I add apart from: "it says it all..." Frankfurt & Paris definitely are in another league. It may be difficult to accept (especially for a brit), but it's just the way it is. The gap will be even deeper with the amazing skyscraperc U/C (Majunga/D2), the stunning LOUIS VUITTON Foundation & the forthcoming AIR2/ALTO/PHARE/HERMITAGE PLAZA...I'm so proud of my beloved Défense...<3 :banana:


No.... just no. Frankfurt and Paris are not in the same league. Frankfurt, London and Moscow are. 

Frankfurt - The Euro-zones financial centre. Fantastic skyline! 
Moscow - Growing at an amazing speed. Loads of super talls and modern designs. 
London - Has TWO major skylines. Modern, growing at a very quick speed. Iconic. 
Paris - impressive and great cluster. But no super talls or definitive tower (accept the arche). 

And i really doubt all of those towers will built... so its an invalid argument. Dont get me wrong, those designs are beautiful, but the buildings do not exist.


----------



## Axelferis

Bligh said:


> And i really doubt all of those towers will built... so its an invalid argument. Dont get me wrong, those designs are beautiful, but the buildings do not exist.


*hermitage
phare
air2
alto*

are serious projects ! you're just afraid to see them built and destroys all the competition in europe :lol:


----------



## Birmingham

I want to avoid the bitching but I have given you a private heads up relating to the Hermitage Towers which I thought was rather nice of me. 

Don't get hopes just yet on those. My fingers are still crossed though.


----------



## markfos

few more shots by Kafarek


----------



## Baboulinet

> I like La Defense, and i adore Paris! I love France





> I love Paris, amazing city, ive been many times!


:lol:

I don't care about this paris vs london dick contest, but please, stop this hypocrisy, no one trust you...


----------



## Bligh

Axelferis said:


> *hermitage*
> *phare*
> *air2*
> *alto*
> 
> are serious projects ! you're just afraid to see them built and destroys all the competition in europe :lol:


Well IF these are built then they will certainly look beautiful! No doubt.

But Paris has no serious business intrest, whereas London and Moscow have demand for business. If a building cannot let its floors - it will not be built. 

I am not hating on Paris, i love Paris - i simply think that at the moment, the Parisian skyline just does not contend with the likes of London, Frankfurt and Moscow.


----------



## fulger2013

Moscow as the capital city of the huge empire, the only remaining empire in europe , certainly will be the most impressive, beautiful city of Europe, and ofcourse the Moscows skyline soon will be unbeatable!


----------



## Bligh

Jex7844 said:


> He's not that young I'm afraid...he's a no-life & just misses a brain.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd rather take a look at the following poll...:lol:
> 
> HERE
> 
> What can I add apart from: "it says it all..." Frankfurt & Paris definitely are in another league. It may be difficult to accept (especially for a brit), but it's just the way it is. The gap will be even deeper with the amazing skyscraperc U/C (Majunga/D2), the stunning LOUIS VUITTON Foundation & the forthcoming AIR2/ALTO/PHARE/HERMITAGE PLAZA...I'm so proud of my beloved Défense...<3 :banana:


ALSO, if that poll is evidence, then it shows that Warsaw has the best skyline in Europe.... Which me and you both know is not true. Not hating on Warsaw, its awesome, but it isn't Europe's best.

hno:


----------



## Birmingham

fulger2013 said:


> Moscow as the capital city of the huge empire, the only remaining empire in europe , certainly will be the most impressive, beautiful city of Europe, and ofcourse the Moscows skyline soon will be unbeatable!


Jeez. The trolls keep coming. 

Only remaining Empire?? That wouldn't have even been the case back in 1917. :nuts:


----------



## Axelferis

Bligh said:


> But Paris has no serious business intrest, whereas London and Moscow have demand for business.


:rofl:

Only ignorants can make such statements


----------



## craperskys

LondonFox said:


> Frankfurt looks great.
> 
> I only wish the buildings were closer together. Most of the best shots of the skyline are at clever angles to make it all seem dense.


To be honest the density/angle issue applies to London as well.

Nontheless i think London's skyline is actually the best (for me) right now in Europe, and if they keep up the good work they can even compete skyline-wise with iconic North American cities, but of course there is still a long road to go.


----------



## bbcwallander

Axelferis said:


> *hermitage
> phare
> air2
> alto*
> 
> are serious projects ! you're just afraid to see them built and destroys all the competition in europe :lol:


They dont exist!!

Are we comparing best proposals now?


----------



## bbcwallander

Jex7844 said:


> He's not that young I'm afraid...he's a no-life & just misses a brain.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd rather take a look at the following poll...:lol:
> 
> HERE
> 
> What can I add apart from: "it says it all..." Frankfurt & Paris definitely are in another league. It may be difficult to accept (especially for a brit), but it's just the way it is. The gap will be even deeper with the amazing skyscraperc U/C (Majunga/D2), the stunning LOUIS VUITTON Foundation & the forthcoming AIR2/ALTO/PHARE/HERMITAGE PLAZA...I'm so proud of my beloved Défense...<3 :banana:


Frankfurt and Paris in another league?? eh?

Why would being a Brit make it harder to accept?

Jex, i normally enjoy reading your posts but you are deluded and massively overconfident here.

This is the typical attitude that us Brits find difficult to understand, where does this overconfidence come from, i mean you have lost out at pretty much every occasion over the years, where does this pride come from, it is a little embarrassing when you think of your recent history!


----------



## isaidso

bbcwallander said:


> To be fair he did say music and entertainment venue, O2 doesnt have an anchor sports team as a tenant as you know!
> 
> Out of interest, the O2 is touted as a potential site for an NBA and NHL team and has already hosted games from both!


I know, but people mistakenly believe that it attracts more people than all those arenas in Canada and the US when it doesn't. Regarding NBA/NHL, I can see regular season games being played there, but not actual teams based in London. Besides, I was under the impression that Canadian sports weren't popular in the UK. Don't you prefer netball?


----------



## Bligh

Axelferis said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Only ignorants can make such statements


Well considering I work in global finance i would kinda know.... 

London and New York are the financial centres of the world. Just google it, its not a secret.

So YES there is MUCH more demand in London.


----------



## Bligh

craperskys said:


> To be honest the density/angle issue applies to London as well.
> 
> Nontheless i think London's skyline is actually the best (for me) right now in Europe, and if they keep up the good work they can even compete skyline-wise with iconic North American cities, but of course there is still a long road to go.


Very well said Sir.


----------



## Jamsterx

The fact that some of you lot are arguing like 6 year olds about which skyline is the best is actually pathetic. I'm 17 and I am sure that most if not all of you are older than me. Don't insult someone just because you don't agree with their opinion. Explain why you think your favorite skyline is the best instead of bringing people down. And as for people hating on London and Brits in general, take a good look at yourselves before making up silly, stereotypical remarks.

I'm done :cheers:


----------



## Bligh

bbcwallander said:


> Frankfurt and Paris in another league?? eh?
> 
> Why would being a Brit make it harder to accept?
> 
> Jex, i normally enjoy reading your posts but you are deluded and massively overconfident here.
> 
> This is the typical attitude that us Brits find difficult to understand, where does this overconfidence come from, i mean you have lost out at pretty much every occasion over the years, where does this pride come from, it is a little embarrassing when you think of your recent history!


I also agree with this... 

Paris is a stunning city and one of the marvels of the world, but in Skyline terms it does not compare to London, Frankfurt or Moscow. I have no idea why you would not see that???


----------



## markfos

^^Paris has way better skyline than London, London can't compete with Paris yet.


----------



## Charloose

> Well considering I work in global finance i would kinda know....
> 
> London and New York are the financial centres of the world. Just google it, its not a secret.
> 
> So YES there is MUCH more demand in London.


So finance = business, well ... It doesn't surprise me at all if the UK's GPB is under the french one if the UK is govern by people like you .


----------



## SO143

Also in terms of the height of buildings only moscow, london and frankfurt are comparable. :yes:


----------



## markfos

^Height doesn't change anything here, London's skyline is not on pair with Frankfurt or Paris.


----------



## SO143

London is on another level. The worlds most booming city in terms of constructions and investment for for new projects.


----------



## Bligh

Charloose said:


> So finance = business, well ... It doesn't surprise me at all if the UK's GPB is under the french one if the UK is govern by people like you .


Hahahaha dont make me laugh! Economically the UK is much stronger than France. It always has been. My family had to live on rations so that the British and American governments could give money to France to get back on its knees after the war. 

France and Paris is BEAUTIFUL. And i generally love the French people. But London and the UK is economically much stronger than Franc


----------



## Bligh

Charloose said:


> So finance = business, well ... It doesn't surprise me at all if the UK's GPB is under the french one if the UK is govern by people like you .


Hahahaha dont make me laugh! Economically the UK is much stronger than France. It always has been. My family had to live on rations so that the British and American governments could give money to France to get back on its knees after the war. 

France and Paris is BEAUTIFUL. And i generally love the French people. But London and the UK is economically much stronger than France. 

Thank goodness we do not use Euro.

Anyways... back to the subject. London is the best European Skyline, followed by Moscow and Frankfurt. :-D


----------



## markfos

SO143 said:


> London is on another level. The worlds most booming city in terms of constructions and investment for for new projects.


Only in your dreams, it can be the most booming city in the world (it is not) but its not the same league in terms of skyline as Paris and Frankurt.
Unfortunately London is also not as attractive as Paris, well actually its pretty ugly compared to other European capitals.


----------



## El_Greco

Same bunch of trolls endlessly flinging "my city is the best and yours suck" shit back and forth. :|


----------



## il fenomeno

LondonFox said:


> Frankfurt looks great.
> 
> I only wish the buildings were closer together. Most of the best shots of the skyline are at clever angles to make it all seem dense.


true but its the same with london and warsaw. only paris really has a dense skyline.


----------



## Charloose

> My family had to live on rations so that the British and American governments could give money to France to get back on its knees after the war.


Cannot see the point ... My familly sent money to reconstruct New Orleans after Katrina. Does that means that France is more powerfull than the US ? I don't think so.... 


> Also in terms of the height of buildings only moscow, london and frankfurt are comparable.


Sure, this is why the density in Chelsea ( the highest in the whole UK ) is way lower than in Levallois, Courbevoie in Paris suburbs.
Personally, I don't give a shit to know which city is the best, I only think that you have to be fair play and stop giving a bad image of Paris and France.

Thank you.


----------



## Alexenergy

Sorry for spamming in the thread _My Hometown Is The Best_ with photos of Moscow



SlavaK said:


> 26.05.13


----------



## bbcwallander

isaidso said:


> I know, but people mistakenly believe that it attracts more people than all those arenas in Canada and the US when it doesn't. Regarding NBA/NHL, I can see regular season games being played there, but not actual teams based in London. Besides, I was under the impression that Canadian sports weren't popular in the UK. Don't you prefer netball?


There is fairly small basketball scene in the UK, not as big as Spain and other parts of Europe but London could definitely support an NBA team and i think games would be a regular sell-out.

As you are a Canadian i guess you are a mad hockey fan, which im sure you are aware was started by the British troops based in Nova Scotia during the 19thCentury. They brought bandy and hurling over which has been popular in Ireland and Scotland for centuries. I think an NHL team based at the O2 would be a regular sell-out too, not sure if it will ever happen, i know it is being considered.

Both the NBA and NHL are thinking seriously about London!


----------



## Yellow Fever

@ Alexenergy, how did you "liked" your own post?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Yellow Fever said:


> @ Alexenergy, how did you "liked" your own post?


Like you liked mine


----------



## Alexenergy

Yellow Fever said:


> @ Alexenergy, how did you "liked" your own post?


That's a little secret


----------



## Yellow Fever

haha, I got it, thats part of your signature.


----------



## Birmingham

I actually feel a little sick reading all this it's that cringeworthy.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Let's be honest, are clearly all the unnecessary :slap: hostility and bad for the forum, but without these discussions, the forum would be just boring and unnecessary. It should merely be performed in a fair manner. So please people, remains nice to each other. We are a family.


----------



## moveteam

Just posted this in the N&B forum - Copenhagen is not a city of many scrapers (well zero actually), still not half-bad:










Dining Room


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Nice pic, but Copenhagen should better be posted in the Historical Skylines Thread or if the one or two modern midrises are shown, in the European Skylines Thread. Among modern skylines it isn't even the 'Best' in Scandinavia for me.. 

My Scandinavian Top 10 (incl. Iceland, Greenland):

1. Oslo, Norway (7.1)
2. Malmö, Sweden (6.2)
3. Stockholm, Sweden (6.1)
4. Reykjavik, Iceland (6.0)
5. Stavanger, Norway (5.7)
6. Copenhagen, Denmark (5.6)
7. Gothenburg, Sweden (5.4)
8. Bergen, Norway (5.3)
9. Nuuk, Greenland (5.2)
10. Västeras, Sweden (5.0)


----------



## SO143

Many people in this thread seem to forget to mention the mighty benidorm "europe's finest"


----------



## Axelferis

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Nice pic, but Copenhagen should better be posted in the Historical Skylines Thread or if the one or two modern midrises are shown, in the European Skylines Thread.


:rofl:
you are rude!


----------



## KlausDiggy

*approved highrise Buildings in Frankfurt*

This high-rises could stand in Frankfurt for 2014 already in the starting blocks.

*Hochhaus am Polizeipräsidium* *145 Meter*









*New Henninger Tower* *138 Meter*









*Grand Hyatt * *113 Meter*









*WinX** 110 Meter*


----------



## Alexenergy

Ok, let's stop spamming this thread and return to its main conception 

*Moscow*




ivan.potapoff said:


> 30.05.2013


----------



## Bligh

Charloose said:


> Cannot see the point ... My familly sent money to reconstruct New Orleans after Katrina. Does that means that France is more powerfull than the US ? I don't think so....
> 
> Sure, this is why the density in Chelsea ( the highest in the whole UK ) is way lower than in Levallois, Courbevoie in Paris suburbs.
> Personally, I don't give a shit to know which city is the best, I only think that you have to be fair play and stop giving a bad image of Paris and France.
> 
> Thank you.


No your missing the point. After the war Europe was crippled. But Britain still had some money in the bank - so to say. Britain and the US helped bring France back onto its own legs. What im saying is that Britain has always been more financially stronger than France. So there is more demand for financial construction in London - thus the skyscraper boom and demand for towers.


----------



## Bligh

Okay okay... everybody lets drop it. Lets agree to disagree. I am sorry if iv offended or upset anyone. I love Paris and love France. I love all of Europe's major skylines.


----------



## Bligh

Alexenergy said:


> Ok, let's stop spamming this thread and return to its main conception
> 
> Moscow


Moscow is looking beautiful mate.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*The best Skylines in Europe:*

*Group A:* Boom Towns with over 10 buildings UC or proposed.
1.Moscow
2.Istanbul
3. London

*Group B:* Constantly growing cities with large skylines.
1. Paris/La Defence
2. Frankfurt a.M.
3. Warsaw

*Group C:* Constantly growing cities with small skylines.
1. Rotterdam
2. Benidorm
3. Milan

*Group D:* barely growing cities with small or scattered skylines.
1. Madrid
2. Vienna
3. Barcelona
4. Manchester
5. Lyon
...


----------



## deadhead262

SO143 said:


> Did u know that the guys hospital in london is the tallest hospital in the world. Its now being recladded by the way. There was another hideous tower situated next to it but it was knocked down. By the owner of the mighty shard which is the first supertall and the highest building in eu, plus its worth more than $4billion and its now ranked the most expensive building as well. Mate i wasnt surprised wben it defeated all the other finest towers of frankfurt, paris and many other rival cities.


1wtc is more expensive and the shard cost includes the other development around it. Plus the buildings really overrated simply because its Europe's first supertall


----------



## SO143

That render of future istanbul skyline looks massive mate. Gotta respect the booming non eurozone cities. :bow:

Oh btw london is not only building world class skyscrapers but quality lowrise buildings too. 

Proposed/Approved/UC projects can be found here folks 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=315079


----------



## markfos

^^ Nothing special, all major European cities have similar projects or are U/C.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


As the Sun sets behind the Skyline by _flowtation, on Flickr

Frankfurt at Night by _flowtation, on Flickr

Main River Reflections by _flowtation, on Flickr

Sunlight reflections by _flowtation, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

deadhead262 said:


> 1wtc is more expensive and the shard cost includes the other development around it. Plus the buildings really overrated simply because its Europe's first supertall


The Shard is the EU's first supertall, but not Europe's first supertall (that was the Moscow Tower of the City of Capitals complex with a height of 301.8 m, completed in 2010).


----------



## Quicksilver

markfos said:


> ^^ Nothing special, all major European cities have similar projects or are U/C.


I seriously doubt it, especially U/C part.


----------



## markfos

So don't be ignorant and check what is being built around Europe, world doesn't revolve around London.

Warsaw 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=459018&highlight=warsaw&page=49


----------



## deadhead262

I know this is a bit off topic but in all honesty I think Africa's best skyline(Johannesburg) is better than anything in Europe.Moscow(not EU) and Frankfurt are both just a single cluster of tall buildings with nothing major around it, while London and Paris are still growing towards being great skylines. London is too spread out for now. Johannesburg is reminiscent of a American skyline, dense over a large area rather than just a single cluster.


----------



## KlausDiggy

deadhead262 said:


> I know this is a bit off topic but in all honesty I think Africa's best skyline(Johannesburg) is better than anything in Europe.Moscow(not EU) and Frankfurt are both just a single cluster of tall buildings with nothing major around it, while London and Paris are still growing towards being great skylines. London is too spread out for now. Johannesburg is reminiscent of a American skyline, dense over a large area rather than just a single cluster.


hardly skyscraper
no size

and little prospect for new projects. that you compare johannesburg with aspiring and futuristic european skylines is a shame. shame on you.


----------



## il fenomeno

lulz. on par with berlin propably (highest EU inner city skyline!!)


----------



## Quicksilver

markfos said:


> So don't be ignorant and check what is being built around Europe, world doesn't revolve around London.
> 
> Warsaw
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=459018&highlight=warsaw&page=49


I do check Warsaw periodically and Warsaw has some good projects but I still straggle to see something on the same scale as Nine Elms project for example.


----------



## SO143

markfos said:


> ^^ Nothing special, all major European cities have similar projects or are U/C.


All major european cities have similar projects? Then you clearly dont know about london or you're just trying to spread lies. Tell me which other european cities have expensive projects like the ones being developed in london mate 

opcorn:


----------



## deadhead262

KlausDiggy said:


> hardly skyscraper
> no size
> 
> and little prospect for new projects. that you compare johannesburg with aspiring and futuristic european skylines is a shame. shame on you.


 To roof London only has two buildings higher than Johannesburgs tallest, same as Frankfurt. Yes, the city isnt in a great growing phase(it did that in the 60s and 70s, when the tallest building in the EU was half the size of Johannesburgs tallest, and when Europe was full of 4 story buildings(which it still is). 

I am talking about a skyline here, not only height. Right NOW it looks better than Europe's. Maybe it just because I like American and Asian style skylines which are fully built, rather than just one cluster (or in Londons case spread out). Also does more Modern = a better skyline, because then London must have a better skyline then Hong kong, chicago and New york? Which it does not. 

Johannesburg is what a real skyline looks like (say what you want about height), not a small cluster of tall buildings. London will be much better when it starts to connect its clusters.


----------



## deadhead262

il fenomeno said:


> lulz. on par with berlin propably (highest EU inner city skyline!!)


You are f*cking delusional if you think that, there are very few buildings in Europe taller than the carlton center in Johannesburg(and most of those are in Moscow), and even less that sit in a real skyline like Johannesburg.


----------



## SO143

markfos said:


> So don't be ignorant and check what is being built around Europe, world doesn't revolve around London.
> 
> Warsaw
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=459018&highlight=warsaw&page=49


Haha sorry to burst your bubble buddy but london crossrail project alone cost $25 billion and london has tons of other big projects which cost $15bn, $9 bn, $7.5 bn and counless amount of over $1bn projects eg new chelsea stadium ($1.5bn), the pinnacle 288m but height will be increased and ranked 2nd tallest building in eu ($1.5bn), new american embassy ($1bn) etc wembley stadium ($1.5bn) used to be known as the most expensive stadium in the world but it was beaten by new yankee stadium in new york a few years ago. And then you have new airport.project which cost is estimated to be $70 billion mate.. London has no european competitors in this aspect mate, its on another level.


----------



## Sid Vicious

deadhead262 said:


> You are f*cking delusional if you think that, there are very few buildings in Europe taller than the carlton center in Johannesburg(and most of those are in Moscow), and even less that sit in a real skyline like Johannesburg.


please go trolling in another thread and spare us f...g joburg dude! :bash:
this is an european skyline thread.


----------



## SO143

SO143 said:


> The Architects' Journal reports *"The Pinnacle"* may get a height increase. KPF is still the official architect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by *Lumberjack*


Mate the pinnacle project is currently on hold i mean its dead cos the developers have not got sufficient amount of tenents due to unstoppable financial crisis in the eurozone but this a billion £ project will go ahead soon and its height is estimated to be 1000 feet, therefore it will become the second tallest building in eu after the shard.


----------



## KlausDiggy

deadhead262 said:


> You are f*cking delusional if you think that, there are very few buildings in Europe taller than the carlton center in Johannesburg(and most of those are in Moscow), and even less that sit in a real skyline like Johannesburg.


 The Carlton Centre is 223 Meter high, correctly?

In Europe, according to Wikipedia, there are a total of 23 completed buildings higher than Carlton Centre. which 5 are higher than 300 meters. Under Construction and approved are still twice as many times.

With Africa, let's take it easy on.


----------



## El_Greco

SO143 said:


> Then you clearly dont know about london


Neither do you.


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London skyline by ratichon2605, on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

London has iconic towers for sure
But do you notice that the number of towers is weak for the city? 5 or 6?
Canary wharf 3 or 4 ?
And the gap between the city and canary wharf breaks the rythm of the skyline which isn't continuous.
That's the problem and it cannot be compared to NYC skyline which is uniform and hardly beatable


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul | Levent


Erhan said:


> Istanbul by Pompe Junior, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Istanbul by Pompe Junior, on Flickr


----------



## MaikelNL

Amsterdam.


----------



## Union.SLO

Frankfurt - einfach genial! 


by *_flowtation*


by *_flowtation*


by *_flowtation*


by *_flowtation*


by *_flowtation*


----------



## Union.SLO

Paris :cheers:


by *Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE*


by *Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE*


by *Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE*


by *Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE*


----------



## Good Karma

Axelferis said:


> London has iconic towers for sure
> But do you notice that the number of towers is weak for the city? 5 or 6?
> Canary wharf 3 or 4 ?
> And the gap between the city and canary wharf breaks the rythm of the skyline which isn't continuous.
> That's the problem and it cannot be compared to NYC skyline which is uniform and hardly beatable


Why are you comparing London with NYC, are you crazy? Noone else is comparing, just YOU as always causing trouble. This is the European thread and NYC is in a different league.


----------



## Good Karma

Besides I prefer our unique European skylines to that of places like Hong Kong and NYC which are full of tall buildings in every available space and are like concrete jungles. Like it has been said before in the thread, European skylines are more diverse older and on the whole more interesting.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt Future Skyline*

So it might look. dream
















subscribed from derUlukai


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by * swatded*


----------



## Apteryx

Another nice shot by obliot, great light.


obliot said:


> domenica, 2 giugno 2013
> 
> 
> Milano, Porta Nuova by Obliot, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Porta Nuova Skyline by Obliot, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Mighty Moscow aims high!


----------



## Erhan

Radiokott said:


> My Top-10
> 
> *1 Paris* (some views are gorgeous - which include Eifel tower and La Defense)
> *2 Frankfurt* (only 1 good angle, but it is stunning)
> *3 Moscow* (#1 by count and height, but very scattered. I love MIBC and Stalin skyscrapers)
> *4 London* (same problem as Moscow; Canary Wharf is excellent)
> *5 Warsaw* (fantastic photos on previous page!)
> *6 Constantinople*
> *7 Milan*
> *8 Rotterdam*
> *9 Benidorm* (density, Spanish Hong-kong)
> *10 Ekaterinburg* (will be in top-7 after end of construction of CBD and other skyscrapers u/c)


My list is quite similar to yours

*1 Lutetia * 
*2 Frankonovurd * 
*3 Moskha* 
*4 Augusta* 
*5 Istanbul* 
*6 Bródno*
*7 Mediolanum*

...


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam



Rostkreuz said:


>


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam



Dutchal1942 said:


>


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Rotterdam May 27 by Sash, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


+60 seconds... De Rotterdam / Westerkade by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Rotterdam in panorama by Janslb, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Rotterdam at night #1 by bluesdaniel, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam show goes on! :lol:


de Rotterdam in Rotterdam by wimsingel, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Rotterdam, De Compagnie (Spoorweghaven) by Leon Mak, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Wedding Rotterdam by ♥siebe ©, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


2013-05-27 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam - 10 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


2013-05-27 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam - 18 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## Avemano

SASH said:


> Rotterdam
> 
> 
> Rotterdam, De Compagnie (Spoorweghaven) by Leon Mak, on Flickr


I like it. Looks like danish/swedish little houses with many colors.


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Bea & Willem by Samuraiji, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Austria and germany are very beautiful countries which are rich in tradition, culture and natural landscapes.


----------



## Tiaren

SO143 said:


> Austria and germany are very beautiful countries which are rich in tradition, culture and natural landscapes.


Lol, has you account been hacked or something? :lol:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul 
Levent skyline and the 2nd Bopshorus Bridge


Jakob said:


> 472706_489563054419368_1592982511_o by umiteser, on Flickr


----------



## Charloose

> Austria and germany are very beautiful countries which are rich in tradition, culture and natural landscapes.


Dude u know that Rotterdam is neither in Austria nor in Germany ?


----------



## 970467

^^I think he is aware that their origin is "german blood".
They admit it even in their national anthem.

Nevertheless they have more or less a (friendly) aversion to each other.


----------



## AJIekc

La Defence









Moscow









MIBC vs La Defence


----------



## Bligh

SO143 said:


> Austria and germany are very beautiful countries which are rich in tradition, culture and natural landscapes.


Mate, put that amazing Champions League picture of London on here - the one you put on the 20 Fenchurch Street page. :-D


----------



## isaidso

1. Moscow
2. Frankfurt
3. London
4. Istanbul
5. Paris
6. Rotterdam


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Thats pretty much my choice too!


----------



## haikiller11

Berlin

Skyline Berlin by claudecastor, on Flickr


Berlin Osthafen Panorama by claudecastor, on Flickr


Skyline Berlin Otto-Braun-Str by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *Kirgam*


----------



## SO143

Berlin highestestest skyline in eu


----------



## www.sercan.de

Maslak | Leven | Mecidiyeköy | and a lil bit from Sisli cluster

Taken from Bomonti cluster


Erhan said:


> https://foursquare.com/user/51939958


----------



## Cujas

AJIekc said:


> La Defence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIBC vs La Defence


it is not just a question of tall but also a question of use. 

Every woman know it


----------



## DimaF

Cujas said:


> it is not just a question of tall but also a question of use.
> 
> Every woman know it


:hm: what do you mean< with this opinion "EVERY WOMAN KNOW IT" ?
But i could remember one anecdote about woman logic


----------



## cochise75

Paris, La Défense - By Cyril :



Cyril said:


> © Cyril, mai 2013


----------



## AJIekc




----------



## mlody89

This photo is not the best warsaw:/


----------



## SE9

FFS.


Milano
Italia


Waiting for the rain by Francesco Langiulli, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/theuncle12/8441632829/​

Nice cluster developing in Milan.


----------



## Sid Vicious

Milano looks already great!


----------



## bartello

Here you are some photos from Warsaw skyline
cheers
1.

Warsaw panoramic sunset by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr​
2.

Warsaw Panorama by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr​
3.

Sunset over Warsaw by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr​


----------



## Bligh

wow! Milan is really developing as a skyline... im really impressed.  A lot has happened recently then. I was last in Milan in 2011.


----------



## Cujas

My ranking 










For the futur, I think Warsaw has the best potential for become number one or two.


----------



## Alexenergy

Cujas said:


> My ranking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the futur, I think Warsaw has the best potential for become number one or two.


Sorry, your image doesn't work


----------



## Bligh

Warsaw is looking great. I love the Palace of Science and Culture... an endless landmark.


----------



## El_Greco

Bligh said:


> He is just being patriotic to his homeland.. nothing neccesarily wrong with that. Plus he does know his stuff.


No, he does not know his stuff, he probably never even been to London. And he's not even from the UK.


----------



## Bligh

El_Greco said:


> No, he does not know his stuff, he probably never even been to London. And he's not even from the UK.


Well either way he is passionate about his beliefs - which is not bad thing. It just needs calming down a bit, and let others express their opinion. 

And to be fair to the guy im sure he has been to London. I'm sure it says that he lives in Bournmouth?


----------



## El_Greco

Bligh said:


> Well either way he is passionate about his beliefs


How come he never posts in the UK forum, or makes so many basic mistakes regarding London?


----------



## Bligh

El_Greco said:


> How come he never posts in the UK forum, or makes so many basic mistakes regarding London?


hmmm... not sure really. Maybe he prefers the debate, and the European threads always seem to have that. 

And don't presume those things purely because he is rarely on the UK Forums. And to be fair i see him here and there on the London forums to do with 20 Fenchurch Street, and 122 Leadenhall. 

Either way i do agree, he and the other trouble makers need to be a little less confrontational.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*London- best Skyline in West Europe*


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Vanuit Calypso by sashscf, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

AJIekc said:


>


Rotterdam


Pano 27 mei 2 by sashscf, on Flickr


----------



## Charloose

> Maybe he prefers the debate


Ah Ah !!


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Auf Sand gebaut. by universaldilletant, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:* Huge pic, but best London panorama ever IMO 


London skyline by pic fix, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*More London:*


Red Planet by pic fix, on Flickr

The lookout by pic fix, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

aarhusforever said:


> *London:* Huge pic, but best London panorama ever IMO


recents london skylines pics taken from shooter hill by our talented fellow member corerising are better than this shot bruv. But this one is also exceptionally good but i dont think its the best pano shot ever. It would have been even better if the worlds busiest music venue "The O2 Arena" dome was included innit. Safe ...


----------



## SO143

KlausDiggy said:


>


The most iconic skyline in europe bro. Its skyscrapers are so different compared to the ones in asia, america, africa or frankfurt. Gotta love the iconic gherkin, cheesegrater, walkie talkie and the mighty shard. :yes:


----------



## SO143

SE9 said:


> FFS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/theuncle12/8441632829/[/size]
> [/CENTER]
> Nice cluster developing in Milan.


Mini Milan skyline keeps getting better and better every year mate. I like its new towers with glass facades as they look so neat, tidy and clean. Plus i really like that one on the right side which is sort of potato look alike tower. Love it bro... Gracius x


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


taken from the Calypso by sashscf, on Flickr


----------



## Erhan

_DSC5982.jpg by FatihZengin, on Flickr


----------



## Bligh

KlausDiggy said:


> :applause:


Agreed.


----------



## Fab87

Integration of old and new in *Milan*.

Porta Nuova (New Gate) with Porta Nuova skyline in the background


Porta Nuova old and new by Fil.ippo, on Flickr


----------



## Bligh

Fab87 said:


> Integration of old and new in *Milan*.
> 
> Porta Nuova (New Gate) with Porta Nuova skyline in the background
> 
> 
> Porta Nuova old and new by Fil.ippo, on Flickr


That looks fantastic mate. I am really impressed with the development of the Milan skyline. Are those new towers being built office, resdential or mixed? I hope they are sleek and glass cladded!


----------



## Fab87

The one on the left is a corporation tower (Unicredit). The one in the middle is 100% residential. The one on the right is office, whereas the Upright Forest is residential.

Furthermore, there are new residences, public spaces and office buildings at street level.


Porta Nuova by Bear in Mind, on Flickr


Le Villette by Bear in Mind, on Flickr


Le Villette, April 2013 by Bear in Mind, on Flickr



Piazza Gae Aulenti by Goldmund100, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Kool pics. I'd like to live in milan and then fall in love with an italian girl.


----------



## Bligh

deadhead262 said:


> Johannesburg is what a real skyline looks like (say what you want about height), not a small cluster of tall buildings.


Lulz... im not sure this guy knows what a skyline actually is xD.

Sorry just thought it was funny. xD


----------



## Bligh

Fab87 said:


> The one on the left is a corporation tower (Unicredit). The one in the middle is 100% residential. The one on the right is office, whereas the Upright Forest is residential.
> 
> Furthermore, there are new residences, public spaces and office buildings at street level.
> 
> 
> Porta Nuova by Bear in Mind, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Le Villette by Bear in Mind, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Le Villette, April 2013 by Bear in Mind, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Piazza Gae Aulenti by Goldmund100, on Flickr


Ahhh i see. Well I knew the UniCredit, but those other towers look amazing. I also love the street level stuff. Milan seems to have taken the London aproach to building - modern (tall and low), glass, cladded, smart and economical. I am loving it. I will certainly have a look into the Milan threads soon.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Madrid*


----------



## SO143




----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









from Beggy on DAF


----------



## SO143

*Moscow*


















http://vk.com/vanh1to


----------



## SO143

FMIII said:


> A very nice skyscraper, and London is really on a different planet comapared to other European cities. The Shard, Canary wharf, the City. And many towers are ready to break ground!
> 
> Regarding The City in itself, it will really look great once the Pinnacle is completed. I do hope it won't be on hold for too long.
> 
> Congrats again from Paris, London is clearly the best (not only for skyscapers)! and I hope it will push other European cities to compete.


100% true comment from a great parisian. i respect your honesty sir. :cheers2:


----------



## SO143

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> The Leadenhall Building has an awesome design indeed.
> London really has 10 buildings 200m+ approved? Can you name them, or give a link to some list?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104016622#post104016622


----------



## SO143

*LONDON*


Archway Skyline 1 by ianwyliephoto, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tactless/8947165942/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Cable Car by st_hart, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/drewwt/8928134702/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Maritime Greenwich by EricP2x, on Flickr









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=104059342









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8844834998/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8844654300/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Avemano

Why is Paris so perfect and so elegant ? :drool:


----------



## SO143

*Moscow* by * mr. MyXiN* 









*1920x1080*


----------



## Axelferis

P A R I S


----------



## Axelferis

P A R I S


----------



## Axelferis

P A R I S










http://500px.com/photo/7688831









http://500px.com/photo/13244413


----------



## bozenBDJ

Warsaw - Poland



Warsaw Panorama by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr


Warsaw panoramic sunset by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr


----------



## www.sercan.de

Unfortunately without the whole Maslak Cluster


AndreiNedelcu said:


> Hello ! One from me.


----------



## Jex7844

*By Julien Sarrazin:*










The Louis Vuitton Foundation/the Majunga Tower & D2 Tower are now clearly visible...


----------



## Jex7844

***Double post***


----------



## SO143

FRANKFURT "FINANCIAL CENTRE OF THE EUROZONE COUNTRIES"









by *Wumbatz*


Skyline Frankfurt by hanslook, on Flickr


----------



## markfos

^^ Best skyline in Europe followed by Paris of course.


----------



## SO143

don't forget berlin "the highest skyline in europe"


Berlin Skyline by claudecastor, on Flickr


Museum Island by Kwanchai_K, on Flickr


----------



## slawik1416

Warsaw, by me  hosted on tumblr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Warsaw*









from deamon82








from Adamma








from ErichHot


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Vienna Skyline*

































from CBrug


----------



## Erhan

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....470526863742.261150.521543742&type=1&theater

Close up on the new buildings in Levent cluster










http://500px.com/photo/36879658


----------



## Radiokott

*Moscow*



Jarenz said:


> *Photo Credits:* https://www.facebook.com/Happy.Travels.Amazing.Destinations


----------



## Alexenergy

*MOSCOW* 



human187 said:


> *07.06.13*, с развязки возле БЦ НордСтар:
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pictor2/view/691158/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pictor2/view/691159/
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pictor2/view/691160/


----------



## ThatOneGuy




----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*


















http://vk.com/dimanchik0










http://vk.com/hellsing 










http://vk.com/alexeyruchkin









http://vk.com/id6728039



















http://vk.com/id47644273 










http://vk.com/yachontoviy









http://vk.com/id1387761









http://vk.com/bochkarev_b


----------



## JanVL

Something very interesting  :



Darhet said:


> ^^It is hard for me to believe, other cities do not stand behind.
> 
> All approved skyscrapers in Warsaw
> Warsaw 2016?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under construction
> Złota 44 - 192m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw Spire - 180m-roof, 220 spire,49 fl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmopolitan Twarda 2/4 -160m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plac Unii - 90m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nimbus - 65m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concept Tower - 55m
> Wola Center - 55m
> Eurocentrum - 60m/B
> Hampton by Hilton - 58m
> Atrium One - 55m
> InCity - 55m
> 
> 
> 
> Preparation for construction:
> 
> [Echo] Echo Investment - 155m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Mennica] Modern Warsaw - 140m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty Tower - 140m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Corporate Center - 83m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> acceptance (2015-2020):
> 
> ORCO Dream Tower - 300m, one of the towers on Plac defilad
> One of the towers on Plac defilad - 200m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaleidoscope - 198m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UBS Tower - 188m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atrium South - 180m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBI Development - 180m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Immobel/Skanska] - 180m (2020?)[/COLOR]
> [PHN] PHN - Kaskada - 170m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower of the Jewish Community- 170m (2019? 20?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower HPO - 167m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emilia - 160m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port Praski - 160m (2020? 22?)
> Port Praski #4 - 140m (2018? 19?)[/Color]
> Port Praski #2 - 120m (2018? 19?)
> M Port Praski #3 - 100m (2018? 19?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prosta Office Tower (Spinaker) - 150m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [PHN] PHN Tower - 150m (2016? 17?)
> 
> 
> Sobieski Tower - 130m (2017? 18?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [HB Reavis] HB Reavis Chmielna 73 - 130m (2017? 18?)
> 
> [Ghelamco] Sienna Towers 2x130m 1x86m (2017? 18?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Silverstein] Chmielna 89 - 130m (2017? 18?)
> Grupo Prasa Towers - 3x120m[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qualia Development - 106m (2016? 17?)[/COLOR]
> Impexmetal - 2x100m (2014? 15?)[/COLOR][/B]
> [Europark] Europark Sobieski - 86m (2015? 16?)


----------



## Axelferis

For warsaw if half of the projects are built yes for sure it will be candidate of top3 skylines 

I'm surprised by the quality of projects.Impressing


----------



## KlausDiggy

If anything, all to be built. In Warsaw there will surely be as in Frankfurt. There is currently no further need more office space, which does not have to mean that can not change. But Warsaw still needs to do much to get at the big European cities skylines (Moscow, Istanbul, London, Paris, Frankfurt). Since the projects shown are not enough.

Here is a Frankfurt-Warsaw comparison of all buildings (build, UC, Proposed)

*Frankfurt*
Millennium Tower 365m (Construction date still open)
Commerzbank Tower 259m
Messeturm 257m
Frankfurter Stadthöfe 228m (Construction date still open)
Tower One 212m (Construction date still open)
Campanile 210 (Construction date still open)
Marieninsel 210m (Construction date still open)
Westend tower 208m
Main tower 200m
PWC Tower 200
Fraspa Tower 197 m (Construction date still open)
Trianon 186m
ECB Headquaters 185m (UC)
Metzler Bank Tower 175m (Construction date still open)
New DZ Bank Tower 175m (Construction date still open)
Taunusturm 170m (UC)
Opernturm 170m
Silberturm 166m
Hochhaus am Güterplatz 160m
Westendgate 159m
Deutsche Bank (1) 155m
Deutsche Bank (2) 155m
Skyper 154m
*overall 23 Skyscraper*

*Warsaw*
Dream Tower 300m (Proposed)
Palace of Culture and Science 237m
Warsaw Spire 220 (UC)
Plac Defilad 200m (Proposed)
Kaleidoskop 198m (Proposed)
Zlota 44 192m (UC)
UBS Tower 188m (Proposed)
Warsaw Trade Tower 184m
Atrium South 180m (Proposed)
BBI Development 180m (Proposed)
Kaskada 170m (Proposed)
Tower of Jewish Co. 170m (Proposed)
Tower HPO 167m (Proposed)
Emilia 160m (Proposed)
Cosmopolitan Twarda 160m (UC)
Port Praski 160m (Proposed)
Rondo 1 159m
Echo Investment 155m (Proposed)
InterContinental 154m
Prosta Office Tower 150m (Proposed)
PHN Tower 150m (Proposed)
*overall 21 Buildings*


----------



## SO143

london has more approved world class skyscrapers than any other city in the EU. fact!!! 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104016622&postcount=6604


----------



## markfos

^^ You repeat it on every single page! Yet London can't compete with Frankfurt or Paris, its skyline is way behind, so take your toys and have some fun in the sandbox, it's the best and only place for you.


----------



## Jex7844

What are the moderators doing...??? Why are they letting this childish & idiotic SO143 pollute this forum on a daily basis? He's SO annoying...


----------



## SO143

FMIII said:


> A very nice skyscraper, and London is really on a different planet comapared to other European cities. The Shard, Canary wharf, the City. And many towers are ready to break ground!
> 
> Regarding The City in itself, it will really look great once the Pinnacle is completed. I do hope it won't be on hold for too long.
> 
> Congrats again from Paris, London is clearly the best (not only for skyscapers)! and I hope it will push other European cities to compete.





FMIII said:


> Thank you! I promise I will !
> Anyway, I am just saying the truth. Only fools (or blinds or both) could say the contrary. Paris is nice but now London has clearly taken the lead. I can't wait to come back. It's so cool to live only 3 hours away of this great city.
> Go London !!!!


glad to hear honest opinions from a great parisian like you


----------



## Juggernaut92




----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline Silhouette Eiserner Steg II by SebastianSchnack, on Flickr

Skyline in der Dämmerung by SebastianSchnack, on Flickr

Skyline im Gegenlicht by SebastianSchnack, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

*What do you prefer?*

Frankfurt vs Lower Manhattan









by *Frank P* http://www.******************/search?q=Skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjM6IjEwNCI7czo2OiJzb3J0YnkiO3M6ODoiZGF0ZXRpbWUiO30&pos=106&display=31138467
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## mlody89

warsaw and the construction of new towers








by Mountjoy


----------



## Tiaren

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Frankfurt vs Lower Manhattan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by *Frank P* http://www.******************/search?q=Skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjM6IjEwNCI7czo2OiJzb3J0YnkiO3M6ODoiZGF0ZXRpbWUiO30&pos=106&display=31138467
> Uploaded with imageshack.us


Frankfurt actually looks better in this pic. I am amazed...


----------



## Axelferis

this pic of frankfurt vs nyc is irrelevant because:



hunser said:


> ADW44 aka andru04499
> 
> Lower Manhattan strikes back!


NYC>>>frankfurt


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^ Well, this was more meant as a joke mate 
Of course Lower Manhattan / New York is much better than everything in Europe combined.. 
Great pics though!


----------



## Rewder321

*WARSAW*


----------



## elculo

There are new 360° views (taken in May 2013) from the roof of many of the Frankfurt towers (Commerzbank, Deutsche Bank, Westendstr. 1, Messeturm, old ECB and many more):

http://www.hr-online.de/website/specials/skyline/#81127


----------



## Gedimin

here's my top 10

1. *Paris* , the densiest, biggest and variable skyline. Probably the only cluster in europe that combines building of such a lot of styles. Disadvantage - lacks dominants, that's why looks a bit flat and not that tall as it really is. Building Tour Phare(please :bow and Tour Hermitage will make La Defense undoubtably the best skyline in Europe
2. *Frankfurt*, tall and very harmonious skyline. But there's no senior developments in the near future, probably will lower its place
3. *London* ,as for me, together with Milan gets the highest quality buildings maybe not just in Europe, but in the whole world(if we count as a % of all stuctures built). As well really a range of new project. But Canary Wharf and the City are still not big, and new projects are situated in different locations, what may turn London in qualitive version of Istanbul. Nevertheless, i guess London will take 2nd or even 1st(if the french aren't quick enough :lol place
4-5. *Moscow*. The tallest skyline in Europe, but really lacks quality and isn't very big still. Looks out of place due to the lack of midrises around. Hopefully, Oko, Evolution and Mixar plaza are to improve the situation. 
4-5. *Warsaw*. Quite wide skyline, quite tall, has a dominant and has a lot of new projects, but the absolute majority of them are 140-200 meters tall, so the skyline will be flat soon.
6. *Istanbul* has a great number of really high buildings and the quality is usually great now, but they don't make an impression of a skyline, just towers widespread along the city.
7. *Rotterdam*. Not very tall, not very dense but still nice, probably because of big number of higtrises
8. *Milan*. Probably the fastest-growing skyline. Moreover great quality of buildings+ plans for even more superb highrises.
9. *Vienna* is doing a good progress. Tall, nice, just not enough yet
10. *Benidorm* has a lot of tall buildings.. that's all i can say


----------



## Rewder321

*My Top 5*

*1. PARIS
2. FRANKFURT
3. LONDON
4. WARSAW
5. ISTANBUL*


----------



## SO143

Dr_Cosmo said:


> *Berlin
> 
> Highest EU Skyline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voss-photography.com


No doubt :applause:


----------



## isaidso

Gedimin said:


> 4-5. *Moscow*. The tallest skyline in Europe, but really lacks quality *and isn't very big* still.


Data charts show that Moscow has the biggest skyline in Europe by a wide margin. :|

# of Buildings 100m+
Moscow: 128
Istanbul: 103
Paris: 72
London: 43
Frankfurt: 29


----------



## Rewder321

isaidso said:


> Almost every data chart shows that Moscow has the biggest skyline in Europe by a wide margin. :|
> 
> # of Buildings 100m+
> Moscow: 128
> Istanbul: 103
> Paris: 72
> London: 43
> Frankfurt: 29


*Half of the skyscrapers in Moscow are these socrealistic "Blocks" and they don't really count as skyscrapers.*hno:


----------



## isaidso

Oliszydlowski said:


> Half of the skyscrapers in Moscow are these socrealistic "Blocks" and they don't really count as skyscrapers.


You may not like them, but that's a different matter entirely. They certainly do count as skyscrapers.


----------



## Rewder321

isaidso said:


> You may not like them, but that's a different matter entirely. They certainly do count as skyscrapers.


I never said I don't like them, I'm just saying that they're not skyscrapers.


----------



## GM

^^

Why not ?

:dunno:


----------



## Birmingham

To be fair. Half of them on commie blocks which aren't "IN" the skyline. 

London has hundreds of them too but they don't classify as towers. They're just "there" nothing special about them and many people care not to even remembering they exist albeit with them towering over head.


----------



## Rewder321

GM said:


> ^^
> 
> Why not ?
> 
> :dunno:


Maybe you're right, but in my country they are considered as "ruin" or "toys to demolish"
We just hate them because of our communist past.


----------



## SO143

isaidso said:


> You may not like them, but that's a different matter entirely. They certainly do count as skyscrapers.


And paris has only one skyscraper.


----------



## human187

Oliszydlowski said:


> *Half of the skyscrapers in Moscow are these socrealistic "Blocks" and they don't really count as skyscrapers.*hno:


Please, be so kind to point what you mean by commieblocks on skyscraperpage.com diagrams:








According to their database, there are 90 100m+ buildings, built after 1990. As far as I know, there are even more (total 152 topped-out 100m+ by this thread).

Here is a map of 100m+ (not up to date).

And *why do you use bold*?


----------



## Rewder321

human187 said:


> Please, be so kind to point what you mean by commieblocks on skyscraperpage.com diagrams:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to their database, there are 90 100m+ buildings, built after 1990. As far as I know, there are even more (total 152 topped-out 100m+ by this thread).
> 
> Here is a map of 100m+ (not up to date).
> 
> And *why do you use bold*?


They are down at the bottom 
3 at the bottom left corner and 1 on the second-last level (right)


----------



## Gedimin

SO143 said:


> And paris has only one skyscraper.


you mean La Defense has one skyscraper?

well, the same about Canary Wharf. and the City has 2, if we count the shard


----------



## Rewder321

:banana:









MOTHER-RUSSIA


----------



## Radiokott

Polish trolls are so funny.

La Defense is not much bigger than MIBC (1:1 scale):



AJIekc said:


> Приводим к 1 масштабу - кончик тур-Ахе примерно равен империи
> через них приводим оба скайлайна 1:1
> (Погрешности могут быть за счет перспективы, но картина сильно не изменится)
> Получаем:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Накладываем друг на друга и получаем: (сори за качество - я в фотошопе не профи)


----------



## Rewder321

Few more NEW skyscrapers in Moscow and it will be ok. But still Moscow is the capital of commieblocks


----------



## human187

Oliszydlowski said:


> They are down at the bottom


Let me show some of the soviet-times buildings from there.

"Commiblocks" with 4-meter floor height, build like offices and still used that way. Situated in the center of the city:


600West218 said:


> Untitled by 600West218, on Flickr


Soviet-times medical center:








(source)

SEV building:








(source)

"Cosmos" hotel:








(source)









(source)

Izmailovo hotel:








(source)

No single commiblock, at least residential, in that pic. So, should I consider you troll?


----------



## SO143

Gedimin said:


> you mean La Defense has one skyscraper?
> 
> well, the same about Canary Wharf. and the City has 2, if we count the shard


Canary wharf has 3 skyscrapers (200m+) and The City has only 2 skyscrapers (200m+) and the mighty shard is not considered skyscraper, but tallest and first supertall in the eu and its also worlds most expensive building.  therefore in total london has 5 skyscrapers (200m+) and 1 supertall (300m+) and 10 skyscrapers (200m+) approved/UC. Sweet innit xoxo


----------



## Rewder321

SOCREALISTIC or "Communist" architecture is ment to LAST, no to be BEAUTIFUL........

.......at least someone tried to make them beautiful.........










.......but failed :nuts:


----------



## Gedimin

SO143 said:


> Canary wharf has 3 skyscrapers (200m+) and The City has only 2 skyscrapers (200m+) and the mighty shard is not considered skyscraper, but tallest and first supertall in the eu and its also worlds most expensive building.  therefore in total london has 5 skyscrapers (200m+) and 1 supertall (300m+) and 10 skyscrapers (200m+) approved/UC. Sweet innit xoxo


canary wharf has 1 skyscraper. 8 & 25 Canada square are 199.5 meters as is written by skyscaperpage.com 

if you count for plans then just look how many approved towers Paris has. At least 2 supertall which gonna hit the shard, one almoust supertall(297m Tour Phare) and lot of other projects. And I'd say that some london's ones have only Approved status for much longer time


----------



## Rewder321

This used to be a communist city and look at it now, it has changed!!!
I wonder if Moscow will change................................... hno:


----------



## Bhound

But honestly, are we trying to compare Moscow and whats the name of that city agaain in Poland? That is just so pathetic if you ask me because for one i am a Brazilian and i cannot even recognise one single city in Poland (Pictures) as do many of Brazilians whereas in Russia a lot of people here can recognise five or more cities just by looking at the pictures.hno:


----------



## Tiaren

Are you kidding me?! Apart from the really gorgeous St. Petersburg all Russian cities look the same to me. Vast seas of ugly commie blocks, maybe some socrealist towers (which essentially look all the same) and here and there kitschy post Soviet Union buildings.
Poland's cities are MUCH more varied, distinctive in their look and beautiful. Cracow, Gdansk, Wroclaw, Torun...and there are many more.


----------



## Radiokott

^^
of course, you know Poland much more better than Russia (neighbour+ many of polish cities are originally German)

But Brazil is equally far from Russia and Poland, so Brazilian opinion is more objective.


----------



## Gedimin

^^

I live in Belarus right between Poland and Russia and also can distinguish much more polish cities rather then russian ones. Actually only 2 - Saint Petersburg and Moscow.
Where in Poland it's Warsaw, Crakow, Gdansk, Poznan and Bieloslock(well, probably the most popular city for belarusians :lol
and i guess it's the same among other young people who did not travel through ex-ussr which was the only distination some decades ago


----------



## SO143

@Gedimin 

please don't invite me to play this vs that game here. i don't want to post all the details of what these cities have got or planned for the future. 

you can check out the following links if you are interested. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...proposed.2C_approved.2C_or_under_construction

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...nder_construction.2C_approved.2C_and_proposed

:cheers2:


----------



## AlekseyVT

Tiaren said:


> Are you kidding me?! Apart from the really gorgeous St. Petersburg all Russian cities look the same to me. Vast seas of ugly commie blocks, maybe some socrealist towers (which essentially look all the same) and here and there kitschy post Soviet Union buildings.
> Poland's cities are MUCH more varied, distinctive in their look and beautiful. Cracow, Gdansk, Wroclaw, Torun...and there are many more.


In Poland, there is only one city which is pretended to be in this list. If you ask any person from non-neighboring countries about other Polish cities - none associations that can come to the mind. Gdansk, Wroclaw, Torun... What is it? How many people outside EU heard about it?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Oliszydlowski said:


> This used to be a communist city and look at it now, it has changed!!!
> I wonder if Moscow will change................................... hno:


LOL. Do you want to say that this set of box-shaped buildings can speak about changes? What buildings are "masterpieces" for you?

I can see only one beatiful building at this photo. Ironically, it was built by Russians in Soviet era.

The whole Warsaw consist of these "penals":


----------



## Galik

La défense, PARIS


----------



## SO143

check out the city skyline in the new fast and furious 6 film 







St Pauls (again) by Me.Two, on Flickr


Yet another shot of the Shard by Me.Two, on Flickr


----------



## uunxx

Bhound said:


> But honestly, are we trying to compare Moscow and whats the name of that city agaain in Poland? That is just so pathetic if you ask me because for one i am a Brazilian and i cannot even recognise one single city in Poland (Pictures) as do many of Brazilians whereas in Russia a lot of people here can recognise five or more cities just by looking at the pictures.hno:


Can you explain me how recognizability matters? Does a simple fact that you have seen something before make it automatically better and something unknown worse? I guess you have no soul of an explorer.


----------



## Gedimin

SO143 said:


> @Gedimin
> 
> please don't invite me to play this vs that game here. i don't want to post all the details of what these cities have got or planned for the future.
> 
> you can check out the following links if you are interested.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...proposed.2C_approved.2C_or_under_construction
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...nder_construction.2C_approved.2C_and_proposed
> 
> :cheers2:


actually you are the person who starts this game:lol:

those lists don't have Tour Osmose(284m) for instance, so never trust wikipedia)


----------



## SO143

wiki does not mention about it because the application for that *tower* was not approved (failed project). anyhow, the same thing can be said for london too. many approved and proposed buildings are missing in the tables on wiki page. there are plenty of highrise/lowrise buildings rising up all over london like the mushrooms are popping up in the forest. therefore, londoners don't even bother to open dedicated threads for them in the international sections. 

tons of multi billion worth of projects in london 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104016622&postcount=6604


----------



## SO143

*Rotterdam (european capital of ports)* :yes:


Rotterdam in panorama by Janslb, on Flickr


----------



## markfos

delete


----------



## KlausDiggy

SO143 said:


> Canary wharf has 3 skyscrapers (200m+) and The City has only 2 skyscrapers (200m+) and the mighty shard is not considered skyscraper, but tallest and first supertall in the eu and its also worlds most expensive building.  therefore in total london has 5 skyscrapers (200m+) and 1 supertall (300m+) and 10 skyscrapers (200m+) approved/UC. Sweet innit xoxo


Frankfurt has 5 (200m) towers in a cluster.


----------



## SO143

KlausDiggy said:


> Frankfurt has 5 (200m) towers in a cluster.


+1 

frankfurt has as many skyscrapers as london and i wish the u/c european central bank hq was planned to be above 200m+ to be classified as a skyscraper tho.

it is such a nice building with glass cladding. frankfurt "financial centre of the eurozone countries" needs more iconic and modern buildings like that. :cheers2:


----------



## KlausDiggy

However, you have right. But it was in the earlier past, buildings were planned significantly lower, but were later built higher.
e.g. Tower 185 today 200m (previously 185m)
**TaunusTurm today 170m (previously 136m)


----------



## Alexenergy

Please welcome, *MOSCOW*!



CemenTT said:


> *10.06.2013г.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> А это, похоже, кто-то из наших форумчан!  Целенаправленно фоткали небоскребы, а вот стоят и разглядывают иформ. щит 15-го участка, что жарко обсуждают между собой, активно жестикулируя!


*31.05.13 - 02.06.13*



















Sourse: http://moya-moskva.livejournal.com/4010523.html


----------



## SO143

*MIGHTY MOSCOW STRIKES BACK* :bow:


----------



## the man from k-town

Mainhattan 2020 ?


----------



## SO143

*THE EMPIRE STRIKES BACK* :bow:


----------



## isaidso

Oliszydlowski said:


> I never said I don't like them, I'm just saying that they're not skyscrapers.


But it's quite obvious that your disdain for them is why you say they don't count. You admitted it not 2 posts later. You may not like Communism, but that doesn't mean those buildings magically don't exist. It's like saying that all those skyscrapers in the West shouldn't count if you don't approve of capitalism. 

Are we now supposed to take into account who the architect is in deciding if buildings count in a skyline or not? Maybe corporations we disapprove of should have their headquarter buildings omitted as well?


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by zapaleniec


----------



## SampedranoCapitalino

I don't mean to offend anyone, but I opine that London's skyline is becoming increasingly and increasingly tacky. It's very bad if you compare it to Paris' La Defense or Frankfurt. Londons skyline is lacking meaning. Buildings don't combine.


----------



## SO143

Canary Wharf, 2nd most powerful *Financial District* of *London*


Wharf Rig by Mike-Hamilton Photography, on Flickr


Canary Wharf/Docklands panoramic by ikonphotographic, on Flickr


London - Greenwich Symmetry by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr


Collusus by Duncan George, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8694475017/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Canary Wharf by R~P~M, on Flickr


Docklands by night by ncs1984, on Flickr


London by MakCanon, on Flickr


Bright Lights on a Dark Night by Law H8r, on Flickr


Misty Canary Wharf by Finbar Bogerd, on Flickr


----------



## FreeeSpirit

Bhound said:


> i am a Brazilian and i cannot even recognise one single city in Poland .hno:


...you should get out more...



Radiokott said:


> ^^
> of course, you know Poland much more better than Russia (neighbour+ many of polish cities are originally German)


Wroclaw was originally Bohemian (Czech) - Poznan originally Polish - Gdansk originally Polish (although German for many years) Lubeck and Rostock in Northern Germany however used to be Polish (Slavic). Berlin has only been German for about 200 years. Used to be capital of Prussia. Before that it was Slavic. Berl is old slavic for swamp. Berlin - Lublin, Hmm.
Pomerania means 'by the sea' - another slavic/Casubian land = including Szczecin.



AlekseyVT said:


> Gdansk, Wroclaw, Torun... What is it? How many people outside EU heard about it?


Gdansk - where World War 2 started - Solidarity?? Lech Walesa? Hellooo?? Duh
Torun - Mikołaj Kopernik (Copernicus) you know - the earth moves around the sun...

As many of you have pointed out - America has best skylines - skyscrapers in city centre - gradually goind down to suburbs. This is nice to look at.
Paris has no skyscrapers in city centre - but on outskirts - looks odd. Too disjointed and contrived. London has tall building in centre - but then there is Canary Wharf again on outskirts - and then the shard on south side of river - what a mess! Where am I supposed to look? Moscow is great! Frankfurt is also very impressive. But for me - bigger is not better. It's not how big it is - it's what you do with it.

I have chosen an American looking city in the heart of Europe as favourite. Its not too big - not too small - light - not too overbearing - it works in a modest way and is nice to look at. The most amazing thing is that 60 years ago - the city didn't exist.


----------



## SO143

warsaw skyline looks spectacular and very colourful at night. this polish capital is amazing and i will try to visit this place soon. i like the polish girls too


----------



## Rewder321

AlekseyVT said:


> In Poland, there is only one city which is pretended to be in this list. If you ask any person from non-neighboring countries about other Polish cities - none associations that can come to the mind. Gdansk, Wroclaw, Torun... What is it? How many people outside EU heard about it?


There are only 3 cities I recognize in Russia: St. Petersbug and Moscow and Smolensk. Maybe I'm not smart or just Russian cities are just NOT popular. I am not saying that Russia has bad cities , I'm just saying the same thing you said about Polish cities. hno:


----------



## isaidso

SO143 said:


> warsaw skyline looks spectacular and very colourful at night.


Agree, Warsaw has some impressive buildings. My favourite is the Palace of Culture, one of the few skyscrapers in Europe one could classify as historic.


----------



## Rewder321

Not only Warsaw has some good skylines in Poland.......

*WROCŁAW:*

























*GDAŃSK/DANZIG: (Best historic skyline)*


----------



## markfos

Some street views of Warsaw's towers.


by antyqjon


----------



## markfos

by Awik


----------



## AlekseyVT

FreeeSpirit said:


> Gdansk - where World War 2 started - Solidarity?? Lech Walesa? Hellooo?? Duh
> Torun - Mikołaj Kopernik (Copernicus) you know - the earth moves around the sun...


Well, but if you ask someone - what are architectural symbols of these Polish cities and why it's difference from hundreds of other cities in Europe - I don't think that anybody can find right answers.

With same logic, I can claim that Volgograd (ex-Stalingrad) and Kursk are well-known European cities.


----------



## Rewder321

AlekseyVT said:


> Well, but if you ask someone - what are architectural symbols of these Polish cities and why it's difference from hundreds of other cities in Europe - I don't think that anybody can find right answers.
> 
> With same logic, I can claim that Volgograd (ex-Stalingrad) and Kursk are well-known European cities.


I heard of Kursk, but wasn't St. Petersburg Staliningrad a very long time ago?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Oliszydlowski said:


> There are only 3 cities I recognize in Russia: St. Petersbug and Moscow and Smolensk. Maybe I'm not smart or just Russian cities are just NOT popular. I am not saying that Russia has bad cities , I'm just saying the same thing you said about Polish cities. hno:


That's exactly that I mean. If foreigners can recognize only few cities in Russia or Poland and have very little information about other cities, it doesn't mean that all other cities are terrible (as someone claimed above).


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline Frankfurt River by tachikoma321, on Flickr


----------



## Alexenergy

Stop spamming, meanwhile here is *Moscow* 




РВСН;104155102 said:


> 10.06.13.


----------



## Fallout

Bhound said:


> But honestly, are we trying to compare Moscow and whats the name of that city agaain in Poland? That is just so pathetic if you ask me because for one i am a Brazilian and i cannot even recognise one single city in Poland (Pictures) as do many of Brazilians whereas in Russia a lot of people here can recognise five or more cities just by looking at the pictures.hno:


I wonder what are those Russian cities that most of Brazilinas can recognize by pictures alone. I guess average Brazilian can recognize Moscow, maybe St. Petersburg, but then? Can you even name them?


----------



## Blackpool88

I prefer SO's posts to this lot.


----------



## Rewder321

I'm sorry for everything that I have done wrong.
Let's just go back to skylines and skyscrapers 

ISTANBUL:


----------



## SO143

*ISTANBUL, TURKEY, NATO*


IMG_1773 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1766 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1763 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


----------



## Victhor

Benidorm

iPads are everywhere por Dan Bloom, en Flickr


----------



## SO143

Moscow, "Capital of The Largest Country On Earth"


----------



## SO143

*Paris "The City of Love"*


The Eiffel Tower, Paris queen, glowing in the night by buzzbuzz, on Flickr


Paris Skyline from Neuilly by buzzbuzz, on Flickr


----------



## Greg95100

ThatOneGuy said:


>


ld:

Old picture of La Défense.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by sieradzin








skyline 2


----------



## Ondro

FreeeSpirit said:


> Paris has no skyscrapers in city centre - but on outskirts - looks odd.


Wait... WHAAAT?! Paris... Looks odd?! Have you ever been to Paris? Paris has the cleverest urban planning in the world, just walk down the Champs Elysée and you will understand what they meant by building La Défense where they built it. They built the whole city right at the end of the world's most famous boulevuard just to make the artistic impression of contrast between the old and the new, when you look at La Défense from Place de la Concorde, you can see the old Arc de Triumphe framed in the new Arc surrounded by walls of skyscrapers. It is absolutely briliant and amazing. Plus the Seine Rive Gauche - a beautiful gradation with the pearl at its end - the Eiffel Tower. They even have in the law where you can build how tall building so it won't destroy the feeling of historical center... Plus, it has advantages, you have the old city center full of tourists and overpriced shops and restaurants and then you have the business center full of life, locals and international businessmen. If you say La Défense is in the outskirts, you have never been to La Défense, I'd say it is the true center of Paris with all that stuff that belongs to the city center... For example culture - last time I was there I enjoyed a coffee while listening to Asaf Avidan's concert. For free...(not the coffee, off course:lol








I'd say that Paris has more than one city center.


----------



## Bhound

Fallout said:


> I wonder what are those Russian cities that most of Brazilinas can recognize by pictures alone. I guess average Brazilian can recognize Moscow, maybe St. Petersburg, but then? Can you even name them?


 
Yes i can name them. Moscow, Yekaterinburg, Kazan, Sochi, Rostov on Don, St Petersburg, Vladivostock, Novosirbisk etc. But then there is a whole lot more. The ones i have mentioned here are those i can recognise just by looking at the pictures or photos. Anything more?


----------



## Birmingham

Great pictures everyone. Warsaw is going brilliant. 

Core Rising found a link for some updates from another 43 storey tower rising near Canary Wharf. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9014061559/lightbox/


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*


















http://vk.com/piterskiyorg




























http://vk.com/a_digg


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
by mr. MyXiN

















by theAlone


----------



## SO143

Top 5 in alphabet order

frankfrut
istanbul
london
moscow
paris 

sorry my polish folks, warsaw has been officially downgraded and replaced by one of europes most booming towns "istanbul"


----------



## Fallout

Bhound said:


> Yes i can name them. Moscow, Yekaterinburg, Kazan, Sochi, Rostov on Don, St Petersburg, Vladivostock, Novosirbisk etc. But then there is a whole lot more. The ones i have mentioned here are those i can recognise just by looking at the pictures or photos. Anything more?


I have no doubt you can recognize them, if you spend time browsing SSC photo threads. But I doubt "a lot" of people in Brazil would, if even people in Poland don't.

The thing is that most modern architecture looks the same, and except for famous landmarks like Sydney Opera, modern buildings don't fall into memory so well as historic ones. Thats why Russian cities, filled with mostly modern repeatable architecture are less recognizable than Polish ones, which in turn are less recognizable than French or Italian ones.


----------



## isaidso

Fallout said:


> I wonder what are those Russian cities that most of Brazilinas can recognize by pictures alone. I guess average Brazilian can recognize Moscow, maybe St. Petersburg, but then? Can you even name them?


That's true of most people around the world, not just Brazilians. The majority of people will draw a blank after Moscow and St. Petersburg.


----------



## Bhound

*"Russian cities, filled with mostly modern repeatable architecture are less recognizable than Polish ones."*



Is that so?:nuts: Lets agree to dissagre but anyway, i am stating facts. Brazillians know more about Russia than Poland and thats fact. Or maybe i should say the America's (North & South)


----------



## Birmingham

I like to think I am very well traveled, well educated and quite good at locations, cities and countries. 

I could reel of 3 or 4 Russian and Brazilian cities but then I would begin to struggle. 

Same with Poland. 

Same would be said for more or less every major country apart from the likes of US, UK, France, Italy, Germany, Spain, etc. 

It's not to say they aren't important just not as well known for various reasons than others.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Fallout said:


> I have no doubt you can recognize them, if you spend time browsing SSC photo threads. But I doubt "a lot" of people in Brazil would, if even people in Poland don't.
> 
> The thing is that most modern architecture looks the same, and except for famous landmarks like Sydney Opera, modern buildings don't fall into memory so well as historic ones. Thats why Russian cities, filled with mostly modern repeatable architecture are less recognizable than Polish ones, which in turn are less recognizable than French or Italian ones.


Well, you correctly writes that every great city has own iconic monument which is known in whole world. For example, Paris has Eiffel Tower, Notre Dame and Arc de Triomphe; London - Big Ben and Tower Bridge; Berlin - Reichstag building and Brandenburg Gate; New York - Statue of Liberty; Rio de Janeiro - Christ the Redeemer; Sydney - Opera House; etc.

I sure you have false impression that Polish cities are more recognizable in whole world. What building are really iconic in Poland? I mean - if you show postcards with images of Krakow, Torun, Danzig, etc to foreigners - how many people can recognize it (not only your neighbors from EU states, but people in Brazil, India, Japan)?

The problem that Poland have no such iconic monuments (well, may be, except this beautiful Russian-made skyscraper in Warsaw). You don't have own autentic national architecture, you just copied architecture of your European neighbors instead of create something own ones.

That's why Polish cities are not different from hundreds of similar cities in Czech Republic, Hungary, Slovakia, Bulgaria, etc. All these cities look the same. It does not mean that Polish cities are bad, but it does not mean that it's world-famous.


----------



## SO143

Im sick of russia vs poland beef in this thread. hno:


----------



## Bhound

SO143 said:


> Im sick of russia vs poland beef in this thread. hno:


 

Tell it to the Polish, they started it. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## LondonFox

Anyway.... Moving on...




NYCrulz said:


> Thanks to WOODGNOME ( the guy who posted the video 2 pages back), I got this wonderful opportunity to see and also to show the LONDON-fans and yet others, HOW LONDON LITERALLY SHINES IN ITS ULTIMATE GLORY!!!
> 
> http://uk.news.yahoo.com/london-aerial-pictures-jason-hawkes-153115709.html#lAoMTWz


----------



## DimaF

Oliszydlowski said:


> :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOTHER-RUSSIA


are you crazy ?... This could happen to any building. Because nothing could hold explosion of Gas. There gives any material on the buildings wich would not smashed after explosion of the Gas.

Please correct your nostagic feelings_ they are not common in this photo.

by the way> I wish you a nice day in psychiatry clinic .


----------



## Axelferis

P A R I S

We love it :cheers:

La Défense seen from Château de la Muette 16th arrondissement









Front de seine

Front-de-Seine - Paris par Cebb Photo, sur Flickr

Montparnasse tower

la tour montparnasse par gwadazindien, sur Flickr


Tour Montparnasse & Pleine Lune par Vision Photo-Graphique, sur Flickr


TOUR MONTPARNASSE par marsupilami92, sur Flickr


Tour Montparnasse par Mac.Callahan, sur Flickr

La Défense


Paris se couche par Guillaume Chanson, sur Flickr


Sunset o coeur de PariS par o coeur de la photo, sur Flickr


The Old and New par J P | Photography, sur Flickr


Day in Paris 2013 par paveldobrovsky, sur Flickr


----------



## SO143

the city of love "paris" looks beautiful as always xoxo


----------



## LondonFox

Axelferis said:


> Les Invalides  par Riz~, sur Flickr





Very interesting  But what is the translation of Invalides to English? In English it bears a resemblance to a rather unfortunate word.


*invalids* - 3rd person singular present, plural of in·va·lid

*Noun*
A person made weak or disabled by illness or injury.

*Verb*
Remove (someone) from active military service because of injury or illness: "he was invalided out of the infantry".


----------



## Jex7844

In this case, the _Invalides_ refers to disabled people. This monument was actually built under Louis XIV to accommodate his wounded/disabled soldiers. Today, it still is the case but it also houses museums & a military necropolis.


----------



## LondonFox

Ok, so it has the same meaning... just with the extra 'e'. Thanks.


----------



## Ondro

aarhusforever said:


> *Paris:*
> 
> 
> Paris Skyline by Haroon Sadiq, on Flickr


Daytime one:









Plus some Défense


















And the Lady Liberty









With some Champs Elysée








I hope you don't mind they are one year old. I am so looking forward to visiting Paris this year!


----------



## Jex7844

*By Thierry2478:*




























ps: many thanks to Vonbingen for this great find!​


----------



## FreeeSpirit

Ondro said:


> Wait... WHAAAT?! Paris... Looks odd?!
> I'd say that Paris has more than one city center.


A genuine city can only have one centre. To say it has more than one is making excuses. The centre of Paris is old and flat. Paris surrendered during the war and has no bomb sites - therefore no room for skyskrapers. Sorry. La Defence is 6km from the centre - a cop out. Most of these pictures are the skyline of La Defence - a business district on the outskirts of Paris. Yes it looks nice in the distance - bla bla - but it's not the skyline of Paris. Yes Paris is a beautiful old city - buit it's 'apparent' skyline illustrated on this forum is contrived.


----------



## FreeeSpirit

AlekseyVT said:


> That's why Polish cities are not different from hundreds of similar cities in Czech Republic, Hungary, Slovakia, Bulgaria, etc. All these cities look the same. It does not mean that Polish cities are bad, but it does not mean that it's world-famous.


If you are cultured and intelligent - you will know about these cities


----------



## renny de jesus

_PARIS _


:applause::eek2:


----------



## Ondro

FreeeSpirit said:


> A genuine city can only have one centre. To say it has more than one is making excuses. The centre of Paris is old and flat. Paris surrendered during the war and has no bomb sites - therefore no room for skyskrapers. Sorry. La Defence is 6km from the centre - a cop out. Most of these pictures are the skyline of La Defence - a business district on the outskirts of Paris. Yes it looks nice in the distance - bla bla - but it's not the skyline of Paris. Yes Paris is a beautiful old city - buit it's 'apparent' skyline illustrated on this forum is contrived.


Well, I'd rather have a beautiful city center and skyscrapers "on the outskirts" than a center with no historic value.
However, tell me, how do you define a city center? The oldest part of the city? The part of the city that is "in the middle"? Or the place where the city hall is? I define the city center as the center of public life, where people go on daily basis for various reasons - work, shopping culture... Not always is the center in the middle, nor it is always the oldest part of the city, if you want to define the city center as the oldest part of the city, then the center of my hometown would be 3km from the center nowadays on the hill overlooking the town, because there was the original celtic settlement that the city emerged from:nuts: And so there is the problem with the city hall. In my hometown, the city hall is in a street that was around 1930 at the very edge of the town. But let's go back to Paris - what do you think is the city center there then? You said La Défense is 6km from the center. Then it would mean that you think that the city center in Paris is Place de la Concorde. But that is not in the middle, nor it is the oldest part. This part of Paris was in the past the place of various palaces with their gardens *on the outskirts of the od city*, the area and areas nearby even have the name of Champs, which means "fields". The city center was near Notre Damme, in the area called Cité. But that is just a tourist atraction nowadays. If you want to define the city center as an area, then by your definition, in Paris it would have radius of 2km, if you want to count the Champs Elysées and Champs Mars to the city center, then it would have almost 8km across. I am sure you would find the same problem with London and every major city in Europe. Even in the city I currently live in, Prague, where is the center? The Oldtown Square? Please, no local would really go there for any other reason than recreation. Is it the riverfront? Is it the Wenceclass Square?(even in Prague, the Old City Hall is just a museum, the real administrative complex of the city or Magistrate as we call it is on the outskirts of the old town - on Národní Třída) And the other thing - you have to distinguish the City Center from a center of a city. I say, the modern European city has always more than one city center - the old one which is a disneyland, attraction for tourists, sometimes usable for locals for recreation, but mostly just a showcase or an open air museum and the modern city center where the real life of the city is sometimes the two area blend together, sometimes they are disjunct sets.



FreeeSpirit said:


> If you are cultured and intelligent - you will know about these cities


Sorry, but the people here have the point. You can know something about these cities, but it does not mean you would recognise them on pictures. Until I found this forum, I would not recognise Warszawa from a picture if somebody had shown me. However, back then I would recognise St. Petersburg, Moscow, Vladivostok, Kaliningrad, Samara and Omsk. I am sure that most of people would not recognise anything else than Moscow and St. Peterburg, but I think that in the world, there is more people that know more about cities of Russia than about Poland.


----------



## Bannor

Is this whole thread a joke?

"Skylines in Europe" <---- LOL!


----------



## Alexenergy

*MOSCOW*




human187 said:


> Крылатские Холмы, *12.06.13*:





mr. MyXiN said:


> *12.06.13*


----------



## SO143

City Twilight by CVG167, on Flickr


This Is Woolwich by neal1973, on Flickr


----------



## Szymulek

*Warsaw, Poland*
by Sławek


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Fallout said:


> I never had impression that Polish cities are known worldwide. All I wanted to say that major Polish cities are more recognizable than major Russian cities, certainly more than Russian cities of comparable size.
> 
> Krakow vs Nizhny Novogrod
> Wroclaw vs Yekaterinburg
> Gdansk vs Novosibirsk.
> 
> Will really more Japanese know the second one than the first(most won't know both, I'm sure).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Warsaw has unique chance to create one skyscraper cluster in the centre of the city, where their concentration would compensate for numbers or height. Unfortunately, urban planning is still ignored here nad adjusted to will of inverstors.
> 
> Also the big area aroung Palace of Culture remains unocuppied due to uncertainity about land ownership claims. And it goes so for 20 years by now.


:lol::lol::lol:
You serious? No one knows polish cities unless you live in planet uranus:lol:

every one knows Moscow, St Petersburg, Sochi, Vladivostok, Kazan you hear it in the news and Hollywood movies! other than warsaw no one knows any other cities in poland unless you live in europe or something!

Polish forumers in this forum envy Russian Skyscrapers and they know it will take poland 100,000 years to catch up with Russian skyscrapers and cities thats why they keep bringing this up and up


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

I would be interested in the percentage of average people who have ever heard of Sochi or can recognize Vladivostok just by looking at pics of it. 

Now please stop this guys, every russian user says that russian cities are more recognizable and every polish user says that polish ones are... this is getting a bit annoying now. Who even cares actually? Drop this OT now please, for f**k's sake. Maybe we should simply exclude Eastern Europe from the next thread if this one's also going down like the last ones that were closed because of stuff like this.....


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> I would be interested in the percentage of average people who have ever heard of Sochi or can recognize Vladivostok just by looking at pics of it.
> 
> .


:lol::lol: Hey because you wear them giant big specs and cant see $h*t it doesn't mean that anyone else is blind, sochi and Vladivostok been under the spotlight for sometime unless you live in a prison and that is something different!:lol:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^ Well, although I'm sure this is not the place to discuss that mate..:
Personally I know about these and many other Russian cities and could most likely also recognize them by pics if the most famous buildings/landscapes are shown, but I'm a city/geography enthusiast.. If you're not interested in tbe subject, how would you know how these cities look (or in case of Sochi, even exist)? It's not like they'd be on the international news every day.

(By the way: the same goes for the polish cities besides Warsaw and maybe Cracow)

If you want to continue the chat about that matter, I invite you to contact me via PM


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> ^ Well, although I'm sure this is not the place to discuss that mate..:
> Personally I know about these and many other Russian cities and could most likely also recognize them by pics if the most famous buildings/landscapes are shown, but I'm a city/geography enthusiast.. If you're not interested in tbe subject, how would you know how these cities look (or in case of Sochi, even exist)? It's not like they'd be on the international news every day.
> 
> (By the way: the same goes for the polish cities besides Warsaw and maybe Cracow)
> 
> If you want to continue the chat about that matter, I invite you to contact me via PM


You are confusing couple of things here Your GENERAL Knowledge with Global general knowledge, which hasnt been updated in sometime, Vladivostok has the biggest cable bridge in the planet plus it will have one of the largest aquariums in the world along with a gambling region similar to Macau, has seen unusual economic,social activity in relation to asia pacific regions, the end route of the trans Siberian, at some point the largest navy fleet in the pacific now is second to China I think, hosting the most well know summit when US president Ford and Brezhnev signed some treaty that will KEEP Germny unarmed for life:lol: thats a very good reason for you in Germany not to hear about that city!

PS
Kaliningrad is a Russian city that is known in Germany but not in Russia LOL


----------



## SO143

Whats up with those warships at the CW? :shocked:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


When the weather roars 1 by borisss1982, on Flickr

When the weather roars 2 by borisss1982, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Day Like This by borisss1982, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Nieuwe Maas by WW-H, on Flickr

Alter Hafen by WW-H, on Flickr

Nieuwe Maas by WW-H, on Flickr

Nieuwe Maas by WW-H, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by michau








by warszawa z lotu ptaka (fb)
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Warsz...ocation=stream


----------



## aarhusforever

SO143 said:


> Whats up with those warships at the CW? :shocked:


...and they are French...this London vs Paris thing just took a nasty turn :lol:


----------



## AJIekc

1. Moscow
2. Paris/Frankfurt
others


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by adamMa
















by kafarek
















by martm


----------



## SO143

aarhusforever said:


> ...and they are French...this London vs Paris thing just took a nasty turn :lol:


yeah what are they doing there? CW ain't a naval base but it's a financial district my homie! hno:


----------



## SO143

The City, London, England, United Kingdom
by *Lumberjack_London*


lh1 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Ondro

SO143 said:


> yeah what are they doing there? CW ain't a naval base but it's a financial district my homie! hno:


Maybe preparing for the Battle of Canary Wharf:lol:


----------



## Bligh

SO143 said:


> yeah what are they doing there? CW ain't a naval base but it's a financial district my homie! hno:


I think they're to do with Coast Guard/Sea Patrol stuff... Like the UK Ships dock in French ports and viser verser. They probably dock in CW instead of docking in Estuary ports like Tilbury, Canvey or Southend etc. That's my theory anyway.


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw under construction:








by mgebala8
a few days I started to build a new skyscraper Q22-159m


----------



## SASH

AJIekc said:


> 1. Moscow
> 2. Paris/Frankfurt
> others


Rotterdam from the north (old Photo without 'De Rotterdam)

Rotterdam18mei2011 by superdupercaddy, on Flickr

Rotterdam from the south

pano RTM by SASH ONE, on Flickr

Rotterdam from the east (Part of an older Photo taken by Hanselpedia) 

from the east by SASH ONE, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Rotterdam, Maasboulevard by Leon Mak, on Flickr

Rotterdam, Wilhelminakade by Leon Mak, on Flickr

In the Light, Erasmus Bridge, Rotterdam, The Netherlands by Frank Peters: www.frank-peters.nl, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*

















http://vk.com/a_digg


----------



## SO143

Rotterdam skyline is like european version of San Francisco...


----------



## DCFC1

Lisbon is the closest city Europe has to SF ..... IMO 

Rotterdam is as much a San Francisco as Yekaterinburg lol .. Jeez.


----------



## SO143

but lisbon ain't got those messy looking highrises boy!


----------



## DCFC1

This is a 'skyline' thread and some posters need to take a reality check tbh.


----------



## SO143

Central London from Brixton by Will-Faichney-Photography, on Flickr


IMG_0514.jpg by Law H8r, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Canary Wharf, London


2146 London by steeljam, on Flickr









by *furiber *


----------



## SASH

The one and only Rotterdam.



Ossip said:


>


----------



## Jex7844

*By Sébastien (flickr):*


----------



## SASH

^^
Paris density! :applause:


----------



## SASH

RTM



Marin said:


>


----------



## SASH

RTM



Benonie said:


>


----------



## human187

Moscow:


mr. MyXiN said:


> *28.06.13*





SkyXP said:


> не знаю было тут или нет, но вроде нет, взято из новости на гисметео http://www.gismeteo.ru/news/sobytiya/serebristye-oblaka-nad-moskovskimi-neboskrebami/


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam by Bert's, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam by Dennuzz, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Skyview Rotterdam from Hofpoort Rotterdam by mishavb, on Flickr


Hofplein view from Hofpoort Rotterdam by mishavb, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *human187*


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Rotterdam Centraal by SASH ONE, on Flickr


Millenniumtoren by SASH ONE, on Flickr


Delftse Poort by SASH ONE, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London - The Gherkin by ItsAllBee, on Flickr


----------



## Jex7844

*By Katfib:*


----------



## Fab87

Milano


Panorama Monte Stella by Obliot, on Flickr


Panorama Monte Stella by Obliot, on Flickr



Il Dritto in costruzione by Obliot, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

milan skyline is getting better.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Skyline-Rotterdam-gespiegeld-overdag by MARCO VAN DIJK FOTOGRAFIE, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Reflective picture there


----------



## Juggernaut92

Pictures by Beggi on DAF


----------



## SASH

Istanbul by  Eduard Wichner, on Flickr


Istanbul-Turkey by ayhanaltun, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Milan skyline by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


Gare di Altezza by Francesco Langiulli, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Beurs-Churchillplein/Scheepsmakers- en Wijnhaven cluster by SASH/url], on Flickr

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9206031441/]
Wilhelmina Pier by SASH, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

*Frankfurt:*



Xorcist said:


> screenshot from mainhattan-webcam.
> 
> 
> (c) mainhattan-webcam.de


----------



## DCFC1

1. London
2.Paris


----------



## SO143

SASH said:


> ===> Scroll
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/redditpictures/9199171627/ by redditpictures, on Flickr




thanks for posting mate, but that pic is pretty old. here's a recent one below 


lh1 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*mr. MyXiN*


----------



## SASH

Central District by Raban Haaijk, on Flickr


Zuidzuidoost by Raban Haaijk, on Flickr


Maashaven by Raban Haaijk, on Flickr


KD by Raban Haaijk, on Flickr


Lijnbaan by Raban Haaijk, on Flickr


Maashaven by Raban Haaijk, on Flickr


----------



## 11001001

Taken from Whitechapel, East London


P1050827 by jpn_gy, on Flickr


P1050839 by jpn_gy, on Flickr


P1050834 by jpn_gy, on Flickr

And one from May 2010


shard 15 by jpn_gy, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam, Erasmusbrug / Erasmus bridge by Leon Mak, on Flickr


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

St Petersburg

Courtesy of Mihail.spb


----------



## Igor L.

*Hamburg, Germany*









http://bern.35photo.ru/photo_498002/


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









from Beggi on DAF


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Kazan, Russia
These days University Olympics held there!

Courtesy of aidar89










Courtesy of [email protected]


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Sochi

Courtesy of Palmeny


----------



## KlausDiggy

Are we still in the best skylines in Europe?


----------



## SO143

:cheers:


----------



## Radiokott

*Ekaterinburg*



Diagnostik said:


> 6.07.13


----------



## SO143

Igor L. said:


> Hamburg, Germany
> 
> http://bern.35photo.ru/photo_498002/





Nubian_Warrior said:


> Kazan, Russia


these skylines do not belong in this thread. please obey the rules of this forum.


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ For once, I'm afraid he's right, guys...


----------



## aarhusforever

*Milano:*


Milano, Skyline da Montevecchia, Luglio 2013 by Obliot, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Summertime by Guenzelsen, on Flickr


----------



## Dakaro

Great skylines  

Love Europe! <3


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London, St Pauls, view from the stone gallery IMG_4967 by ianw1951, on Flickr

London, Emirates Royal Docks Cable Car viewIMG_5057 by ianw1951, on Flickr

London, Canary Wharf IMG_5063 by ianw1951, on Flickr

London, Emirates Royal Docks Cable Car view IMG_5047 by ianw1951, on Flickr

London, Victoria Royal Docks IMG_5038 by ianw1951, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L.

@*SO143*

I'm not interested in your opinion. I like the skyline of Hamburg. In my humble opinion, he's one of the best in Europe.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


Skyline Rotterdam by alexknip, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


Rotterdam by mvanderw, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


Rotterdam skyline by stevenbrandist, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

SASH said:


> Istanbul-Turkey by ayhanaltun, on Flickr


EPIC kay:


----------



## Awik

Warsaw again by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr









Warsaw by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr









Warsaw by night by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr









Warszawa by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Great shots but please use BB code when posting Flickr photos. This is the rule that Flickr want all the members in SSC to follow. Thanks!


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by * human187*


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Igor L. said:


> @*SO143*
> 
> I'm not interested in your opinion. I like the skyline of Hamburg. In my humble opinion, he's one of the best in Europe.


+1

But the problem is, that Hamburgs (central)skyline is dominated by town hall, Churches and monuments. And such kind of skyline is not wanted in this thread by SO only, but unfortunately by the moderation as well


Yellow Fever said:


> The rules of this thread..
> 
> *-Only skyline photos of the modern skyscrapers allowed. Showing any lowrises or old traditional skylines will be considered trolling.*


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

1

Rotterdam by www.skylinecity.info, on Flickr

2

Rotterdam by www.skylinecity.info, on Flickr

3

Rotterdam by www.skylinecity.info, on Flickr

4

Rotterdam by www.skylinecity.info, on Flickr

5

Rotterdam by www.skylinecity.info, on Flickr

6

Rotterdam by www.skylinecity.info, on Flickr

7

Rotterdam by www.skylinecity.info, on Flickr

8

Rotterdam by www.skylinecity.info, on Flickr

9
Rotterdam by www.skylinecity.info, on Flickr

10

Rotterdam by www.skylinecity.info, on Flickr


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

SO143 said:


> these skylines do not belong in this thread. please obey the rules of this forum.


My understanding of it is that if a city has about three buildings over 100m is fine right?

You guys posted pictures of some cities in Germany that has only one building over 100m as opposed to Kazan or Sochi which got alot more!

in this very same thread page 121 some people posted really funny skylines of Poland you might want to remove it too

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564587&page=121


----------



## Quicksilver

Nubian_Warrior said:


> My understanding of it is that if a city has about three buildings over 100m is fine right?
> 
> You guys posted pictures of some cities in Germany that has only one building over 100m as opposed to Kazan or Sochi which got alot more!
> 
> in this very same thread page 121 some people posted really funny skylines of Poland you might want to remove it too
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564587&page=121


Which buildings in Sochi or Kazan are more than 100 meters? Especially, a lot? May be I've missed something.


----------



## El_Greco

Those are really cool shots of Rotterdam, very unique angles.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Nubian_Warrior said:


> My understanding of it is that if a city has about three buildings over 100m is fine right?
> 
> You guys posted pictures of some cities in Germany that has only one building over 100m as opposed to Kazan or Sochi which got alot more!
> 
> in this very same thread page 121 some people posted really funny skylines of Poland you might want to remove it too
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564587&page=121


Which German Citys do you mean? Hamburg has 3 buildings over 100m and Berlin has 10 buildings. And more cities were not yet available here.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Some no credited photos have been removed.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


Rotterdam -'Manhattan on the Maas' by pimbonten photography, on Flickr


----------



## cochise75

Paris, from the Saint-Jacques Tower.

Picture by *François Grunberg* - Mairie de Paris

---> scroll









Source : http://www.v2asp.paris.fr/commun/v2asp/v2/saint_jacques/vue_tour_saint_jacques.html


----------



## Yellow Fever

Nice pano and looks like there are at least three skylines in Paris.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Super Panorama from Paris. Really a beautiful city.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


Rotterdam Skyline by Forumgouda, on Flickr


Rotterdam skyline by Astrid55, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

Paris...so gorgeous!!


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


See The Light by YIP2, on Flickr


----------



## Awik

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Great shots but please use BB code when posting Flickr photos. This is the rule that Flickr want all the members in SSC to follow. Thanks!


Done.


----------



## Apteryx

*MILAN*

Picture by me...

click for larger format


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by awik








by kafarek








by kafarek








by michau
>>>>scroll








by adamMA


----------



## Igor L.

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> +1
> 
> But the problem is, that Hamburgs (central)skyline is dominated by town hall, Churches and monuments. And such kind of skyline is not wanted in this thread by SO only, but unfortunately by the moderation as well
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow Fever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rules of this thread..
> 
> -Only skyline photos of the modern skyscrapers allowed. Showing any lowrises or old traditional skylines will be considered trolling.
Click to expand...

OK, maybe you're right. I didn't read the rules of this thread.
----------------------------------------------------------
I'm sorry, guys.


----------



## DCFC1

Yellow Fever said:


> Nice pano and looks like there are at least three skylines in Paris.


None of which have suffered heavy industrialized bombing on a year in year out basis. 

London is cool coz london is alive .

Paris in contrast is a museum.


----------



## markfos

^^ Have you been to Paris?
Paris is alive city, filled with ppl, cafes, restaurants, one of the most vibrant city in the world.


----------



## bozenBDJ

*P A R I S*, France


Paris by o coeur de la photo, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


Rotterdam, The Netherlands by Ralf Betlem, on Flickr


Rotterdam, The Netherlands by Ralf Betlem, on Flickr


Rotterdam, The Netherlands by Ralf Betlem, on Flickr


Rotterdam, The Netherlands by Ralf Betlem, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Photo was taken from 'De Rotterdam'



Topaas said:


>


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*


Passion, Pasen in Den Haag by Docski, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

THE HAGUE


Buitenhof at night [HDR] by Kyman Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

THE HAGUE


Den Haag by Akbar Sim, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

THE HAGUE


Skyline Den Haag by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE
*

The Hague Skyline, Den Haag by Docski, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*


Skyline by dtepas, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*


Skyline Den Haag (The Hague) by fands85, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*


Downtown The Hague at Night by Christopher A. Dominic, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*AMSTERDAM*


A blood red sky over Amsterdam(explore# 474) by wandelgraaf(mostly off), on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*AMSTERDAM*


Amsterdam by Bart van Dijk (...), on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*AMSTERDAM*


Amsterdam Skyline by Fedpics, on Flickr


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Quicksilver said:


> Which buildings in Sochi or Kazan are more than 100 meters? Especially, a lot? May be I've missed something.


Good question
in Sochi Actor Galaxy T/O is >100m

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=713136&page=7

Hyatt Regency Sochi is T/O > 100M

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=708708&page=5

Crystal Towers U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1156505

Marskaya zvezda U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=134891

AS for Kazan
there is like around 10 projects over 100m waiting for approval


T/O FINISHED!
1.http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=581963&page=87

Approved is > 200m
2. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1411984

3.Approved is> 165
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=966620


----------



## Quicksilver

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Good question
> in Sochi Actor Galaxy T/O is >100m
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=713136&page=7
> 
> Hyatt Regency Sochi is T/O > 100M
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=708708&page=5
> 
> Crystal Towers U/C
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1156505
> 
> Marskaya zvezda U/C
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=134891
> 
> AS for Kazan
> there is like around 10 projects over 100m waiting for approval
> 
> 
> T/O FINISHED!
> 1.http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=581963&page=87
> 
> Approved is > 200m
> 2. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1411984
> 
> 3.Approved is> 165
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=966620


Any links to confirm the heights for Sochi? I have doubts about hotel, because the floor height is usually less than in residential buildings. So, two is toped out. Crystal Towers and Morskaya zvezda are both On Hold, by the way. May be I misunderstanding the term "a lot", now I know it means TWO.

So, Kazan is one, good as well. 

Not sure these cities belong to this thread with "so many" skyscrapers, may be in 5 years or so.


----------



## KlausDiggy

I would like to propose a basic rule, namely that each city should be posted here only if they have at least 3 buildings with a height of 150m/492 ft.
But this is only a suggestion.


----------



## Mike____

^^ stupid rule.. Taller buildings does not always means better skylines.


----------



## Atrium

Mike____ said:


> ^^ stupid rule.. Taller buildings does not always means better skylines.


lol - but it is the reason many of us rodents jumped on this ship


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London Skyline by Gary Merrigan, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


City Skyline by st_hart, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Franks Peckham by st_hart, on Flickr


----------



## Radiokott

*Ekaterinburg*



Falshivomonetchick said:


> в дымке


----------



## SO143

KlausDiggy said:


> I would like to propose a basic rule


forget it. european people don't understand the definition of "best"


----------



## SO143

SASH said:


> *AMSTERDAM*
> 
> 
> Amsterdam by Bart van Dijk (...), on Flickr


incredible city, full of life and fun activities. but, the skyline wise? :grumpy:


----------



## SO143

TimeAndTide said:


> *Paris*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _hosted on flickr_


i'd believe if you told me this city was created by GOD :master:


----------



## SO143

Thumbs Up For Frankfurt


Frankfurt by Forumgouda, on Flickr


Schwimmen vor der Skyline-bw_20130706_4163.jpg by Barbara Walzer, on Flickr


Schwimmen vor der Skyline-bw_20130706_4160.jpg by Barbara Walzer, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

London Babe <3


Shard, Walkie Talkie, Tower 42, Cheesegrater, Gherkin by @andymatthews, on Flickr


London Skyline by Gary Merrigan, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Sunset over the London Skyline by London Camera, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ who are you addressing?


----------



## aarhusforever

I found this awesome photo of Benidorm....I have now scaled it down 

*Benidorm:*


Untitled by ArkaPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

In fact. This is really a very nice panorama and a great city. Benidorm has really deserves to be in this thread.


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*









by Maciek Lulko


----------



## Fab87

KlausDiggy said:


> In fact. This is really a very nice panorama and a great city. Benidorm has really deserves to be in this thread.


Benidorm ain't no city, it's just a huge cheap holidays resort. Its skyline is impressive in terms of density, but in terms of quality it looks disgusting.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

aarhusforever said:


> I found this awesome photo of Benidorm....the photo is huge...if you guys think it is too large, tell me and I'll scale it down
> 
> *Benidorm:*


I would really appreciate it if you could scale this pic's size down, as my current internet connection is quite slow and the page takes a lot of time to load..


----------



## jerezcito

Fab87 said:


> Benidorm ain't no city, it's just a huge cheap holidays resort. Its skyline is impressive in terms of density, but in terms of quality it looks disgusting.


Off course Benidorm is a city.


----------



## Fab87

^^ with a population of 70k, I would call it a town...As a summer holiday destination, i wouldn't call it a "great city". Great cities are New York, London, Paris, etc...Is Benidorm vibrant in December?


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

1

ROTTERDAM by SASH, on Flickr

2

ROTTERDAM by SASH, on Flickr

3

ROTTERDAM by SASH, on Flickr

4

ROTTERDAM by SASH, on Flickr

5 (The Hague on the Horizon)

ROTTERDAM by SASH, on Flickr


----------



## Jex7844

*By Thomas Collins:*









On 14 July (National Day)​


----------



## aarhusforever

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> I would really appreciate it if you could scale this pic's size down, as my current internet connection is quite slow and the page takes a lot of time to load..


...done, my friend :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


City of London skyline by CharlesDeCool, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Skyline 1 by patrickdiaence, on Flickr

Frankfurt Holbeinsteg by patrickdiaence, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw in 2009








pic. by me


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Istanbul-The most booming skyline in Europe*

































All pictures from Jakob


----------



## FreeeSpirit

Ondro said:


> The Shard looks better when it stands alone.
> 
> Why is your every post styled into "disagree with me and you are in denial" or "disagree with me and you are just making excuses"?


That was only one post - because I was just saying it the way it is. The Shard would have looked better within the central cluster. Thats all.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurter Stadthöfe 230 Meter Proposed*


----------



## Axelferis

kaqla dougfa said:


> My list:
> 1 Rotterdam
> 2 London
> 3 Hague
> 4 Frankfurt
> 5 Warsaw
> 6 Moscow/Oslo, yes - OSLO!!:banana: really like it/// and Moscow's Mercury City Tower is "asianlly" horrible!
> 7 Istambul
> 8 Paris/Benidorm/Amsterdam
> 9 Milan/Madrid/Kyiv/Vilnius/Barcelona
> 10 Dnipropetrovsk/Naples/Berlin/Brussel
> 11 Manchester/Vienna/Birmingham


:rofl:
next!


----------



## FreeeSpirit

Ondro said:


> historical towers in the front and mighty world-class skyscrapers in the background, it looks way better than just a bunch of skyscrapers with no value whatsoever. It has soul, it has integrity, it has contrast. I bet you have never been to any city with a historical center and never saw a skyline of any historical city.


You are getting very deep. I'm just saying that a true city starts from the outskirts - and gradually gets more and more interesting/taller as you get to the centre, where it's all big - tall - glitzy - and happening - because its the centre. Like a US city. This is simple and not confusing (especially to the eye)



Ondro said:


> USA is not the leader in skylines anymore, most of places in most of the top 10 lists were taken by asian countries recently although NY may be still the best


Bingo.



Ondro said:


> If we evaluate just the look of the skyline, why is it so important for you to be the skyscrapers district alive at night?


 If someone had never seen Paris before - they would be lured to la Defense - thinking it was the centre - only to find it's 18:15 and everyone has clocked off and gone home.



Ondro said:


> I think you are just being anxious that you don't have a historical city center in your city and want to feel that your city is superior over major european metropoles.


I have lived in London for 23 years. London is not superior, its a bit scattered - but - it's ok.



Ondro said:


> Every city is beautiful, every city is unique and yes, Warsaw is too, but it is not better than London, Paris, Moscow... Just get over it.


 I never said it was. I just like its simple up and down tidy skyline peaking in the middle.



Ondro said:


> and realize the real value of cities you visit and stop comparing them with your hometown


 I was born in Nottingham UK (land of Robin Hood


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


Rotterdam-Boompjeskade ... by MARCO VAN DIJK FOTOGRAFIE, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

London skyline photo taken yesterday by forumer potto:


----------



## LondonFox

Avemano said:


> Tour Eiffel, most beautiful made-man structure in the world




Clearly you have never been to the Taj Mahal or Sistine Chapel... hno:


----------



## Jex7844

*By Anthony Gelot on July 14th:*

















​


----------



## Blackpool88

Highcliff said:


> these building in madri are being a bit underrated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.localyte.com/attraction/12712--Four-towers--quatro-Torres--Spain--Madrid--Madrid


Nice towers individually but what on earth were they thinking - look at the astounding lack of density around the bases, also they are too uniform in height it doesn't seem well planned at all.


----------



## FreeeSpirit

http://www.warszawa.skyconcept.pl/

The Centrum location shows the vast amounts of empty space 
which will soon be filled with tall buildings, i.e. the big car park
and many other bomb sites.

Happy flying Gentlemen. 
Not recommended for people who get travel sickness.


----------



## FreeeSpirit

Originally Posted by *Avemano*  
_Tour Eiffel, most beautiful made-man structure in the world_



LondonFox said:


> Clearly you have never been to the Taj Mahal or Sistine Chapel... hno:


...or anywhere else on the planet.

The Eiffel Tower was built for a trade show in 1889 - and noone could be bothered to take it down again - so it has accidently become a symbol of Paris. So far I have not found one French person who likes it (or are they just being modest?)


----------



## LondonFox

Just head on down to the French forums on this site.

The Eiffel Tour is an innuendo for just how erect and hard they all seem to get over it round there.


----------



## Axelferis

@Londonfox-> we don't care of you and your comments!

paris *is the most beautiful city in the world*! London *never* appears in this top 5 list except from people coming from your cities(leeds,birminghman or yorkshire)!
we often read, paris , rome, venise, Prague *but never* London!

You can erect 100-200 anothers skyscrappers, paris is more beautiful than your capital!

Film like "Midnight in Paris" by woody allen show you that foreign love paris like *no one place on earth!*

they like our food, our culture, our monuments and they come every years in the most visited city on earth that your rubbish airport statistic try to biase!

Paris is Paris!

And earth love it with NYC as the most famous visited cities on earth! 

People please excuse me but Londonfox is exasperating hno:


----------



## Axelferis

Highcliff said:


> these building in madri are being a bit underrated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.localyte.com/attraction/12712--Four-towers--quatro-Torres--Spain--Madrid--Madrid


look like a funeral ceremony


----------



## LondonFox

No, no.

I agree... Paris is more beautiful than London... by quite a way too.

London however, trumps it every day of the week with regards to most other measures.


----------



## Jex7844

FreeeSpirit said:


> The Eiffel Tower was built for a trade show in 1889 - and noone could be bothered to take it down again - so it has accidently become a symbol of Paris. *So far I have not found one French person who likes it* (or are they just being modest?)













As a frenchman, I have not found one french person disliking it...it used to be World's tallest tower, & now, it is 'just' the most iconic & magical tower in the world, it has a history & 124 years after its birth, carries on making the world dream. The French love their capital & worship the Eiffel Tower, only the jealous brits hate it, how strange...:lol:

Whatever, coming from you brits, those remarks are & will always be such a delight...:wave:


----------



## TimeAndTide

LondonFox said:


> No, no.
> 
> I agree... Paris is more beautiful than London... by quite a way too.
> 
> London however, trumps it every day of the week with regards to most other measures.


When I go back home ( Paris ) from London, I'm happy to eat some decent food ( you know what I mean ).


----------



## LondonFox

From 2 years ago.. but the point is... London has decent food for a while now.. do keep up. 




> *Top French chef declares London capital of cuisine*
> 
> _London is the new food capital of the world, according to a French chef who has more Michelin stars to his name than any other._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abandoning his countrymen’s traditional pride in the national cuisine and disdain for English fare, Joël Robuchon admitted that the city’s restaurants are now more innovative than those of Paris.
> The 65 year-old, whose restaurants have been awarded a record 25 stars by the revered Michelin guide, also claimed that the biggest variety of world cuisines is to be found in London, after a revolution over the past few decades.
> It comes just days after the French prime minister, François Fillon, praised the quality of English food, suggesting an unlikely rapprochement between the two countries.
> In the latest comments, Mr Robuchon - once named “chef of the 20th century” – told a newspaper he “would argue that London is very possibly the gastronomic capital of the world”.
> “Why? Because it’s only in London that you find every conceivable style of cooking. When it comes to what’s new in cooking, to innovative cuisine, it’s all happening in London.
> 
> “The epicentre is not Paris but London.”
> Mr Robuchon, who has a restaurant in Soho, said that 30 or 40 years ago, gourmands would only find “terrible food” in London.
> “But now the tables have turned. Because it’s in London you will find the best Japanese, Indian and French restaurants.”
> Earlier this week, the French prime minister – who married a British woman while his brother married her sister – spoke of his admiration for the country during a visit here.
> Mr Fillon told a newspaper that he and Nicolas Sarkozy, the French President, had had “heated arguments” about cuisine, and that he took the line that: “The food in England is much better than people say.”
> The French prime minister also admitted that he preferred Britain’s traditional drinking establishment to the continental café society, saying: “If there was one thing I really would like to import from Britain to France it is the pubs.
> “The social mix that you find in pubs is something that really doesn't exist here.”


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodandd...-chef-declares-London-capital-of-cuisine.html


----------



## gehenaus

Now now gentlemen. Paris is very beautiful , London may not have the romanticism of Paris but it is better is many other aspects.
The stereotype that British food is bad is more appropriate to the 1950's than the present day. The reality is that there are many top quality British restaurants and the public's cooking in general is improving very rapidly.
 Have a pleasant day.


----------



## Axelferis

@Londonfox-> stop to troll with you crap newspaper owned by the same magna who work for Big brother!

He washes your mind by feeding you with stupid stories & articles 

London you don't know what good food is before french came in your country to learn how to cook well.

The fact is Paris has more Michelin restaurants starred!

I was in london and i don't see a sign of decent english food.

When i go in London i eat croissants at breakfast when i see brits eat beans with milk & coffee uke:
We don't have a single lesson to learn when come the question of food!

France is the best food country from the breakfast to the dessert! We are OK with that!
I love london but there's rubbish food there full of sugar and cholesterol hno:


----------



## LondonFox

SASH said:


> *ROTTERDAM*
> 
> 
> Rotterdam-Boompjeskade ... by MARCO VAN DIJK FOTOGRAFIE, on Flickr




Yawn. Bored. Anyway. Moving on... My favourite bridge in the world.


----------



## RobMarPer

*Frankfurt, Germany*


----------



## Radiokott

*Ekaterinburg*



phil_leemon said:


> автор - Den Marino.
> 
> 
> автор - Gelio


----------



## markfos

Warsaw

by kafarek


----------



## Ondro

Axelferis said:


> @Londonfox-> we don't care of you and your comments!
> 
> paris *is the most beautiful city in the world*! London *never* appears in this top 5 list except from people coming from your cities(leeds,birminghman or yorkshire)!
> we often read, paris , rome, venise, Prague *but never* London!
> 
> You can erect 100-200 anothers skyscrappers, paris is more beautiful than your capital!
> 
> Film like "Midnight in Paris" by woody allen show you that foreign love paris like *no one place on earth!*
> 
> they like our food, our culture, our monuments and they come every years in the most visited city on earth that your rubbish airport statistic try to biase!
> 
> Paris is Paris!
> 
> And earth love it with NYC as the most famous visited cities on earth!
> 
> People please excuse me but Londonfox is exasperating hno:


Paris is not the most beautiful city in the world but surely it is one of them. It has a lot of problems like lack of pedestrian zones in the center - you can go everywhere with car. And that is the most serious problem of Paris. Those cars are just everywhere. Metro is not everything, you need a suplementary transport and buses are just too small in terms of capacity. It is lacking a tram system. Because one bus can carry up to 100 passsengers and tram 300-500.


----------



## Axelferis

Paris lacks of tramway :rofl:
Go with google on the word "tramway paris"
Paris is very big city area. It's hard to make pedestrian places.
How much places pedestrian you have in:
-nyc
-london
-tokyo

Mmm?


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *DromeoStalker*


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


De Hef, Rotterdam by hanselpedia, on Flickr


Rotterdam, Kop van Zuid by hanselpedia, on Flickr


RDM, Heijplaat, Rotterdam (4054) by hanselpedia, on Flickr


----------



## Ondro

Axelferis said:


> Paris lacks of tramway :rofl:
> Go with google on the word "tramway paris"
> Paris is very big city area. It's hard to make pedestrian places.
> How much places pedestrian you have in:
> -nyc
> -london
> -tokyo
> 
> Mmm?


NYC and Tokyo are not historical cities like Paris(even london does not have that historical center). Google Prague and see what I mean. It has metro and a supplementary tram lines and the city center is full of it. The interval is the same as your buses' if not even shorter and the number of transported people is tremendous. And tourists use it more becuse it is more obvious that there is some mean of transport, parisien buses and their stops are more "hidden". And it helps the metro because it takes a half of its users. You should have metro and a supplementary tram in the center and buses in the suburb because of its capacity it also helps the road traffic. You have 5 or 6 tram lnes in the suburb... Cities like Prague has up to 30 in the center...

edit: This is what I mean... St. Petersburg tram system









Berlin









Prague


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt: financial center Germanys*

This video is about two parachutists jump from the 200 m high Main tower. Unfortunately the video is in German but is still a great look on the skyline.




Video from 2012


----------



## Daviegraham

The third photo of Warsaw posted by markfos is superb! I also enjoyed the Rotterdam photo of the docks with part of the skyline in the background. 

Good work, Europe.


----------



## Bligh

My Current List:

1 - Moscow
2 - London
3 - Frankfurt
4 - Paris
5 - Warsaw/Rotterdam


----------



## Szymulek

*Warsaw, Poland*









by hermit









by janex_wwa


----------



## Avemano

> NYC and Tokyo are not historical cities like Paris(even london does not have that historical center). Google Prague and see what I mean. It has metro and a supplementary tram lines and the city center is full of it. The interval is the same as your buses' if not even shorter and the number of transported people is tremendous. And tourists use it more becuse it is more obvious that there is some mean of transport, parisien buses and their stops are more "hidden". And it helps the metro because it takes a half of its users. You should have metro and a supplementary tram in the center and buses in the suburb because of its capacity it also helps the road traffic. You have 5 or 6 tram lnes in the suburb... Cities like Prague has up to 30 in the center...


Are you comparing the public transport of Prague (2,3 millions inhabitants in the metro area of 7 000 km², 5 millions tourists a year)
with Paris (12 millions inhabitants in the metro area of 17 000 km², world's leading tourism destination with 29 millions tourists a year) ?

I think that Paris needs more than only tramways, maybe good for some urban centres of the périphérie. But at the center of a huge agglomeration like Paris, we need to have transportation that allows people to come in and out the center from the périphérie. With tramways you can only stay in the center of a city like Paris.

The center is well deserved by metro (9 millions passengers daily) and buses and the Grand Paris Express will add new metro lines for the périphérie. We must let an increase of the flux between centre and périphérie, not isolate the center.

But maybe it is what you said, google translate was not clear with your message


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by janex_wwa


----------



## Axelferis

Avemano said:


> Are you comparing the public transport of Prague (2,3 millions inhabitants in the metro area of 7 000 km², 5 millions tourists a year)
> with Paris (12 millions inhabitants in the metro area of 17 000 km², world's leading tourism destination with 29 millions tourists a year) ?
> 
> I think that Paris needs more than only tramways, maybe good for some urban centres of the périphérie. But at the center of a huge agglomeration like Paris, we need to have transportation that allows people to come in and out the center from the périphérie. With tramways you can only stay in the center of a city like Paris.
> 
> The center is well deserved by metro (9 millions passengers daily) and buses and the Grand Paris Express will add new metro lines for the périphérie. We must let an increase of the flux between centre and périphérie, not isolate the center.
> 
> But maybe it is what you said, google translate was not clear with your message


you said *all* :cheers:
How can people dare to compare Prague & Paris?! icard:

Paris is one of the most powerful city on earth and prague despite its charms is...Prague. We don't even know at which position it is ranked in economics charts hno:


----------



## Axelferis

P A R I S _"ô ville Lumières"_ :drool:


Toits de Paris par hebiflux, sur Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

P A R I S





























Transition par Beboy_photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Ondro

Avemano said:


> Are you comparing the public transport of Prague (2,3 millions inhabitants in the metro area of 7 000 km², 5 millions tourists a year)
> with Paris (12 millions inhabitants in the metro area of 17 000 km², world's leading tourism destination with 29 millions tourists a year) ?
> 
> I think that Paris needs more than only tramways, maybe good for some urban centres of the périphérie. But at the center of a huge agglomeration like Paris, we need to have transportation that allows people to come in and out the center from the périphérie. With tramways you can only stay in the center of a city like Paris.
> 
> The center is well deserved by metro (9 millions passengers daily) and buses and the Grand Paris Express will add new metro lines for the périphérie. We must let an increase of the flux between centre and périphérie, not isolate the center.
> 
> But maybe it is what you said, google translate was not clear with your message





Axelferis said:


> you said *all* :cheers:
> How can people dare to compare Prague & Paris?! icard:
> 
> Paris is one of the most powerful city on earth and prague despite its charms is...Prague. We don't even know at which position it is ranked in economics charts hno:


You are just ignoring the facts by putting yourself into denial and ignoring my arguments and ridiculng my post for unimportant information. If you wish, we can compare St. Petersburg tram system, the second longest tram system with paris tram system, it is the same. And I am not comparing Prague and Paris, but giving an example of developed tram system. It has 140km of tram tracks that are serving areas between the metro stations and connecting metro stations with some minor places of interest and are sercing the parts of city that does not have metro. That is what tram should do. It should not be replacement for metro but its supplement, to feed it with users. If you need to go for 500m-1km ride you dont use metro, you use tram. It has an advantage over short distance that you don't have to go underground and waste time going up and down and it goes in shorter intervals. Because all of above, it allows to the metro to have fewer stops and to be faster. Metro should be a fast way for people from periphery to come to the center. Then they would walk or use tram to get to their exact destination. Also it allows the tourists that go mostly just a few stops to use another mean of transportation and helps the metro get rid of them, thus making it for locals more comfortable to move around. If it goes to suburb, then it exchanges people - at station with metro connection people going to center gets off and people going to specific locations that are between metro stations are getting in. Just as simple as that.

You can not have only one kind of public transport in the center if you wish not to have traffic jams and the buses capacity is just not enough.


----------



## Blackpool88

Ondro said:


> You are just ignoring the facts by putting yourself into denial and ignoring my arguments and ridiculng my post for unimportant information. If you wish, we can compare St. Petersburg tram system, the second longest tram system with paris tram system, it is the same. And I am not comparing Prague and Paris, but giving an example of developed tram system. It has 140km of tram tracks that are serving areas between the metro stations and connecting metro stations with some minor places of interest and are sercing the parts of city that does not have metro. That is what tram should do. It should not be replacement for metro but its supplement, to feed it with users. If you need to go for 500m-1km ride you dont use metro, you use tram. It has an advantage over short distance that you don't have to go underground and waste time going up and down and it goes in shorter intervals. Because all of above, it allows to the metro to have fewer stops and to be faster. Metro should be a fast way for people from periphery to come to the center. Then they would walk or use tram to get to their exact destination. Also it allows the tourists that go mostly just a few stops to use another mean of transportation and helps the metro get rid of them, thus making it for locals more comfortable to move around. If it goes to suburb, then it exchanges people - at station with metro connection people going to center gets off and people going to specific locations that are between metro stations are getting in. Just as simple as that.
> 
> You can not have only one kind of public transport in the center if you wish not to have traffic jams and the buses capacity is just not enough.


Are you suggesting Prague has the best transport system in the world? You don't see any trams in Central London either.


----------



## Ondro

Blackpool88 said:


> Are you suggesting Prague has the best transport system in the world? You don't see any trams in Central London either.


No. You are also choosing the leas important info from the post. I am just giving an example that I know the best. am not saying it is the best transport system. The same scheme uses St. Petersburg, Berlin, Budapest, Kiev, Vienna, Warszawa(although their metro system is in development), Moscow... All have specific problems of their own and are not ideal. London has also its problems some the same with Paris, some not. I am pointing out that there is a way to decrease the usage of metro and imcrease number of transported and speed of transport.


----------



## FreeeSpirit

Jex7844 said:


> As a frenchman, I have not found one french person disliking it...it used to be World's tallest tower, & now, it is 'just' the most iconic &
> magical tower in the world, it has a history & 124 years after its birth, carries on making the world dream. The French love their
> capital & worship the Eiffel Tower, only the jealous brits hate it, how strange...:lol:


Jealous? No thanks. We have our own smaller rusty meccano kit tower in Blackpool UK - and that's enough. 
Most iconic & magical tower don't you think? LOL 

As you know well, when the E. Tower was proposed the residents of Paris tried to block it because they hated it - 
it would dominate their 'beloved' city centre etc. It was the foreign tourists who took a liking to it - because they did 
not have to live with it. When the French realised the foreigners liked it they also decided to like it. Et Voila!













Jex7844 said:


> Whatever, coming from you brits, those remarks are & will always be such a delight...:wave:


And a delight it is. Nice cluster out there on the outskirts


----------



## 7rani

Tram is not made for place with a huge population, or a huge traffic. It's the same case of Paris. Yes they have to improve system of transport, but the tram is not a solution, quite the reverse, it will make the situation worse and worse. Paris is not a small city like Prague. They should rather think about building more metro lines.

Hope you got what I mean ...


----------



## 7rani

FreeeSpirit said:


> Jealous? No thanks. We have our own smaller rusty meccano kit tower in Blackpool UK - and that's enough.
> Most iconic & magical tower don't you think? LOL
> 
> As you know well, when the E. Tower was proposed the residents of Paris tried to block it because they hated it -
> it would dominate their 'beloved' city centre etc. It was the foreign tourists who took a liking to it - because they did
> not have to live with it. When the French realised the foreigners liked it they also decided to like it. Et Voila!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a delight it is. Nice cluster out there on the outskirts


Even if you had built 8 Eiffel towers in your village, they wouldn't have made it so beloved and fantastic like Paris. Eiffel tower is a symbol, there are so many elements which makes the identity of Paris, and even if you build all parisien monuments, parisien attractive sites ..., the city's soul will be lacking ^^ and that's what mostly define Paris. 

Unlike UK's cities, french ones are still preserving their soul, and we don't need to become americanized in order to be recognized ^^. 

Ps: All french love Eiffel Tower ^^


----------



## GIGIGAGA

1.Paris
2.London
3.Moscow

the rest are whatever...


----------



## Insanitymind

Milan

_image hosted on_ _flickr_









By Langy


----------



## SASH

Some Rotterdam Skyline street level Skyline shots. (Most have been posted before)

1 (first Photo >> Scroll)

Rotterdam by Skylinecity.info, on Flickr

2

Rotterdam by Skylinecity.info, on Flickr

3

Rotterdam by SASH 010, on Flickr

4

Rotterdam by SASH 010, on Flickr

5

Rotterdam by SASH 010, on Flickr

6

Rotterdam by Skylinecity.info, on Flickr

7

2013-05-27 Rotterdam - 100Hoog - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

8

2013-05-27 Rotterdam - 100Hoog - 12 by Topaas, on Flickr

9

2010-06-23 The Red Apple - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

10

Wilhelminapier / Rijnhavenbrug / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr

11

Katendrecht / Kop van Zuid / Maashaven / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr

12

Weena 200 / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr

13

Grand Finale / Wereldhavendagen 2012 / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr

*Would be nice to see Street Level Photos of all those Cities which have a better Skyline than Rotterdam. (Except Moscow and London. I've seen street level Photos of those Cities)*


----------



## cochise75

Paris, by *Aladin Djebara* ( http://www.flickr.com/photos/aladinphotos/ )


----------



## KlausDiggy

GIGIGAGA said:


> 1.Paris
> 2.London
> 3.Moscow
> 
> the rest are whatever...


Why not Frankfurt ?


----------



## SASH

^^
He is from Beijing/Shanghai/Hong Kong. It looks like as if he doesn't know where he comes from. Than you can't blame him he doesn't know much about Europe.


----------



## Merdano

*Istanbul*


myararat04 said:


> *Hilmi Çekiç
> VAN FOTOĞRAFÇILAR DERNEĞİ (VANFOD)*
> https://www.facebook.com





Erhan said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9430621817/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tuningboy.fotokritik.com/





Erhan said:


> IMG_8281.jpg by khaldoonmaliki, on Flickr


----------



## 7rani

KlausDiggy said:


> Why not Frankfurt ?


Francfurt has an impressive skyline, for me it comes just behind Paris. I would say:

Paris>>Francfurt>>>>Moscow and Istanbul>>>... other skylines :cheers:


----------



## LondonFox

At least try and spell Frankfurt correctly.


----------



## 7rani

icard:icard:icard:icard:

A troll!


----------



## LondonFox

Yes, that's what you are... but at least try and spell the places correctly.


----------



## JanVL

*Amazing Warsaw by Awik*



















The crane of the Cosmopolitan (160m) is almost removed. Construction has started on the Q22 (155m). And we are waiting to see the Warsaw Spire (220m) reach ground level, foundations are being made at the moment. :cheers:

For a small orientation - on the second picture - : the Q22 will be somewhere in the main cluster, not really visible from this angle. The Warsaw Spire is being build completely on the left, next to the high tower on the far left, the Warsaw Trade Tower (208m).


----------



## 7rani

City Of Cranes par Stephen Photography 2012, sur Flickr

London, city of fog :cheers:


----------



## 7rani

LondonFox said:


> Yes, that's what you are... but at least try and spell the places correctly.


you're pathetic! good recovery :cheers:


----------



## AJIekc

moscow by александр мухин










http://www.myxin.ru/fotos/moscow_city/2013/05.24.13/imbc-24-5-1920.jpg


----------



## il fenomeno

three london pics by me, didnt know what to do with them.


----------



## Erhan

Istanbul-Turkey by ayhanaltun, on Flickr


Istanbul-Turkey by ayhanaltun, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Lightning over Rotterdam, my favourite by H de Smet, on Flickr


IMG_0668 by H de Smet, on Flickr


Lightning over Rotterdam 3 by H de Smet, on Flickr


Lightning over Rotterdam 2 by H de Smet, on Flickr


Lightning over Rotterdam by rikvanderkroon, on Flickr


Lighting over Rotterdam by rikvanderkroon, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

Hammer Pictures of London. il fenomeno:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Rotterdam by D v W, on Flickr


nn by .Tham, on Flickr


Rotterdam 2009 by .Tham, on Flickr


Rotterdam 2009 by .Tham, on Flickr


Central District Panorama by .Tham, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

The Hague


Saviour of the city by davidvankeulen, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Barendrecht by Plaatjesmaker., on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam
*


----------



## KlausDiggy

all pictures from the man from k-town


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
the picture does not have several important skyscrapers








by Dawid Martynowski http://www.flickr.com/photos/dawidmartynowski/


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ The last 4 photos of Rotterdam, Frankfurt and Warsaw looks absoloutely amazing...we are really blessed her in Europe with the worlds best old classic skylines and new modern skylines rising in so many great European cities :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Paris, France skyline by AELL (Arcanastu Blog), on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

How true, do you have more than right,
our skylines, although modest in comparison to American and Asian, but our skylines are timeless beauty and every man for himself unmistakable.:cheers:


----------



## Axelferis

aarhusforever said:


> *Paris:*
> 
> 
> Paris, France skyline by AELL (Arcanastu Blog), on Flickr


OMG!!!!! :drool:


----------



## 7rani

Paris the most beautiful and powerful capital :bow::bow:


----------



## born_ejty_siks

Warsaw



Awik said:


>


----------



## aarhusforever

*Haag:*


Skyline Den Haag by Roel Wijnants, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London*:


London Summer 2013 by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## Time Lord

^^ That's what Istanbul needs, a huge park...


----------



## Quicksilver

London:









http://www.eagleoldst.com/sites/eag...ry_huge/public/gallery/Eagle View 01 HREZ.jpg


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



















by AdamMa


----------



## Insanitymind

Milan










Thanks to  Langy


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

L0ND0N









by *James Neeley*, on Flickr
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## Tiaren

^^
A shame really, that London dwarfs it's beautiful historical skyline with all the new modern towers...

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline by nessaja.one, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^ I disagree. While aestethics of course shouldn't be completely left aside, I think that a city with a living culture should continuously evolve with time, and not stop at a certain grade of civilisation. 
London is a precursor here within the sated and tired Western Culture.


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by * swatded*


----------



## cochise75

Paris, by *Greg95100* today :


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*








 vk.com.


----------



## KlausDiggy

awesome


----------



## F-22

Construction updates of the Leadenhall Building and 20 Fenchurch Street









*Source*

Picture credit: *Lumberjack*


city1 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## F-22

*25 Churchill Place* | Canary Wharf

London thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1487252


The O2, Canary Wharf and the City from the Emirates Air-Line Thames cable car by Jeremai Smith, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt night skyline*









by peet777


----------



## Avemano

vinttt said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vk.com.


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU**************** :nuts:

The red tower stands like a true queen.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

They should finally add the spire. I think it looks unfinished like that.


----------



## SASH

De Sota in Rotterdam Katendrecht by wimvangrinsven, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

ROTTERDAM



Marin said:


> De Rotterdam, 08.08:


----------



## QuantumX

I like the way the Moscow skyline is shaping up.


----------



## tolo8

QuantumX said:


> I like the way the Moscow skyline is shaping up.


It is truly imposing (and it would be more do with Federation Tower finished!), but don't the buildings stand too close to each other? In my opinion they should be a tad bit more scattered, so the composition would be more clear. Anyway, Moscow's going high very fast


----------



## QuantumX

tolo8 said:


> It is truly imposing (and it would be more do with Federation Tower finished!), but don't the buildings stand too close to each other? In my opinion they should be a tad bit more scattered, so the composition would be more clear. Anyway, Moscow's going high very fast


I agree, but I think as the skyline evolves and more buildings are built outward from the core, it will look a lot better overall.


----------



## GogoSabev

it's unreal how much Moscow's skyline has changed...


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by * РВСН*


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul

Maslak and Levent as "one united cluster"


Erhan said:


> http://www.5thvillage.me/u/aksakalokan/


----------



## the man from k-town

FRANKFURT


>>>











Frankfurt, Skyline und Bahnanlagen von frawolf77 auf Flickr


Dramatic sunset over the skyline of Frankfurt von Circum_Navigation auf Flickr


----------



## newfvgffm

@the man from k-town
Please credit all my flickr pics according to the flickr and scc.com guidelines, please also edit the other posts u made today with my pics likewise. thx.


for the first image it should be like this:


Frankfurt Skyline von frawolf77 auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Paris skyline by Paul SKG, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Correct, but you're talking about the urban areas, not the metropolitan areas. Those have about 5.5m and 7.5m inhabitants, respectively (if you count the the whole Randstad for Rotterdam, which includes the other major cities of Amsterdam, The Hague and Utrecht).


You are right.

Rotterdam urban area has got 1,3 m inhabitants (300 km2)
Rotterdam larger urban area (incl. Drechtsteden) 1,6 m (400 km2)
Rotterdam/The Hague metro area 2,9 m inhabitants (660 km2)
Rotterdam Randstad metropolitan area 7,1 m inhabitants (4300 km2)

Frankfurt/ urban area has got 2,5 m inhabitants on 4100 km2

Rotterdam urban area is far more denser than Frankfurt which is more spread out.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Well, that is not entirely true. Frankfurt's urban area is said to have 2.2m people in an area of 2,500m^2: http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regionalverband_FrankfurtRheinMain
and the metro area has about 5.5m within an area of 14,800km^2: http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhein-Main-Gebiet

The Randstad metro area (7.1m) covers an area of about 8,287km^2: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Randstad

However, you are definitely right that R'dam's urban area has a much higher population density.


----------



## Galik

Paris

http://vimeo.com/57229618


----------



## SASH

View from '100 Hoog'



Topaas said:


> 13-07 was er open huis bij 100Hoog.


----------



## F-22

Like this post if you think Rotterdam does not belong in the best European skylines thread.


----------



## Avemano

_*doesn't like*_


----------



## cochise75

Paris, by *Greg95100* today :



Greg95100 said:


>


----------



## cochise75

F-22 said:


> Like this post if you think Rotterdam does not belong in the best European skylines thread.


What's wrong with you ?


----------



## Greg95100

F-22 said:


> Like this post if you think Rotterdam does not belong in the best European skylines thread.


Rotterdam is one of the best skyline in Europe.
What's your problem with Rotterdam?


----------



## Avemano

Plus I don't think we Europeans, have _that _much skylines to be so snob. 

Rotterdam meets european criterias for skylines.


----------



## Greg95100

Paris :


----------



## Axelferis

P A R I S



Greg95100 said:


>


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

F-22 said:


> Like this post if you think Rotterdam does not belong in the best European skylines thread.


Of course it belongs in here, it's got a very good skyline, especially considering its size compared with the bigger European cities like London, Moscow and Paris, and the fact that it's a port city, not a major financial centre like Frankfurt or Warsaw. It's a nice-looking city with a lot of potential, and easily has one of the best skylines in Europe.

And there's no need to say "like this post if...", people choose to like a post if they think it contains interesting information or they agree strongly with something that has been said. You don't need to tell them to like it, or request that they do so - the 'like' button is there for people to use freely, not when they're told to.


----------



## Jex7844

*By Nas. Be, 15 july:*


----------



## Avemano

SkyscraperSuperman said:


> And there's no need to say "like this post if...", people choose to like a post if they think it contains interesting information or they agree strongly with something that has been said. You don't need to tell them to like it, or request that they do so - the 'like' button is there for people to use freely, not when they're told to.


He thinks he is on youtube
_"like this post is lady gaga is the true queen of pop and madonna an old piece of sh*t xoxo"_


----------



## Juggernaut92

by Nils Bremer on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:*


Moscow-City (11.08.2013) by ivan_potapoff, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Panorama Rotterdam... by Hans Kool, on Flickr


----------



## Blackpool88

F-22 said:


> Like this post if you think Rotterdam does not belong in the best European skylines thread.


That's some serious like-whoring right there.

If people don't post their Rotterdam pictures they wouldn't post pictures of London/Moscow/Paris instead - it would just mean the thread was shorter and less enjoyable. Relax.


----------



## Daviegraham

Rotterdam has a fantastic skyline, I've said many times before but I love Dutch tower architecture!


----------



## SASH

- edit


----------



## KlausDiggy

Rotterdam definitely belongs in this thread.


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*

*More*:http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/132098.html


----------



## SASH

Thank you for your support, vinttt, KlausDiggy, 7rani, VitMos, Greg95100 and tolo8. :cheers:


----------



## SASH

Nice Photos with all those clouds above Moscow and what a huge City it is.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Erhan said:


> 2013_Camlica_Tepesi_Istanbul by gezgin_istanbul, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2013_Camlica_Tepesi_Istanbul by gezgin_istanbul, on Flickr
> 
> 
> İstanbul Boğazı by elenimav, on Flickr


Orginal of pic 1
http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5335/9493375587_930bd1066e_k.jpg


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ Impressive pics. Istanbul is just huge. The skyline gets better every year as well.


----------



## aarhusforever

F-22 said:


> Let me educate you a little bit my European friend. This is what we call the "skyline" picture. Scroll >>>
> 
> 
> LONDON by dwayne miras, on Flickr


Hmm...This one from Rotterdam looks very similar ...Rotterdam should *always* be a natural part of this thread IMO 


Rotterdam by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


----------



## Awik




----------



## gehenaus

Impressive stuff from Rotterdam. 
Was getting kind of samey, many of the pictures were very similar and gave me the impression that the skyline consisted of that white bridge and a few buildings.

The pictures above are very nice though.


----------



## seb.nl

The series above is quite cool indeed 

It's hard to capture the atmosphere of walking through Rotterdam in photo's where the skyline is pretty spread-out.
No matter where you look there's a highrise popping up somewhere. Apart form that, the distance views above do the job quite well...


----------



## F-22

*Frankfurt* | Germany


Dramatic sunset over the skyline of Frankfurt by Circum_Navigation, on Flickr


Dramatic sunset over the skyline of Frankfurt by Circum_Navigation, on Flickr


Dramatic sunset over the skyline of Frankfurt by Circum_Navigation, on Flickr


Dramatic sunset over the skyline of Frankfurt by Circum_Navigation, on Flickr

Dramatic sunset over the skyline of Frankfurt by Circum_Navigation, on Flickr


FFM = Frankfurt in Mordor? by AK_74, on Flickr


Day Like This by borisss1982, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Nice stuff! I luv the third pic :cheers2:


----------



## KlausDiggy

Definitely class photos.


----------



## SASH

Not the best point of view, but definitely worth a Photo. 
Photo was taken yesterday evening (August 15.)


Rotterdam gezien vanaf geluidswal A15 bij Carnisserlande by SASH 010, on Flickr


----------



## LondonFox

Rotterdam is a lovely looking city, great lines, designs and seems very clean.

Good layout of streets and buildings too. And... it has my favourite bridge in the world in it! :cheers:

You can really see the Dutch influence from Rotterdam in the fabric of New York. (Obviously NY was a Dutch Colony before the British took over).


----------



## Tiaren

Rotterdam sure is nice...but can we maybe tone down the spam of pictures a little? I really feel some Rotterdam overload recently...


----------



## Tiaren

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt am Main Skyline by Serious-Andy, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by Maciej Margas
















by Zapaleniec


----------



## Judgejudy123

My top 10:
1) Frankfurt
2) London
3) Moscow
4) Paris
5) Warsaw
6) Rotterdam
7) Milan 
8) Benidorm
9) Vilnius
10) Barcelona


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


2013-08-26 Rotterdam - 100Hoog - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr


2013-08-26 Rotterdam - 100Hoog - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








https://vk.com/id1387761
























https://vk.com/landscape_photo








https://vk.com/brock_msc








https://vk.com/bestblackguy


----------



## _Mort_

SASH said:


> ^^
> If it is a vision it doesn't belong in this Thread! Dozens of European Cities have visions, but 8 of 10 times it stays a by a vision.


He wrote that this is future and i know that it not belong in this thread because it isn't built yet. By the way it has a big chance to realize but in few years.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Maintower by Fabiowski, on Flickr

Frankfurt Maintower by Fabiowski, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


City Skyline by st_hart, on Flickr

City Skyline by st_hart, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London Skyline by Christopher OKeefe, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT*


frankfurt main_042 von katushang auf Flickr



il fenomeno said:


> @rucko fotografie
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rucko07/9514227705/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *Old-beat*


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam by Ossip


----------



## DCFC1

Paris looks awesome and soooo sexy from certain angles.. 

Frankfurt looks .. well just as above.. 

Both would be voted Europe's best 'skyline' ... by the users on this site/thread

London is what she is.. A monster.


----------



## Radiokott

*Ekaterinburg*



Revenger_666 said:


>





DoctorADS said:


> Автора не знаю:


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









by thomasfra on DAF









by thomasfra on DAF









by thomasfra on DAF









by epizentrum on DAF









by thomasfra on DAF









by thomasfra on DAF


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Frankfurt *by *sasamakan*


Flashback of The History by mademahendrabdh, on Flickr


Frankfurt on the evening by mademahendrabdh, on Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline by mademahendrabdh, on Flickr


----------



## _Mort_

Sławek;106604266 said:


>


*Warsaw by Sławek*


----------



## _Mort_

del


----------



## seb.nl

The dude has a point








:nuts:


----------



## Rewder321

_Mort_ said:


> ^^ WTF is that ?


^^What do you mean?


----------



## KlausDiggy

Super Warsaw pic


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Berlin, the capital of the true icons skyscraper in Europe.*

*Upper West 119m UC *








Strabag Real Estate / Langhof Architekten

*Steglitzer Kreisel 119m Redevelopment*








Berliner Zeitung:

*The Square³ 118m Start of construction 2014*








Berliner Zeitung:

:carrot::carrot::carrot:


----------



## _Mort_

Oliszydlowski said:


> ^^What do you mean?


There was some spam,i think the guy got ban.


----------



## Insanitymind

*MILAN*

MILAN


----------



## LondonFox

*London (The City "Square Mile Financial District").*

Jason Hawkes Photography


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* By mr. MyXiN 



mr. MyXiN said:


> *03.09.13*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920х1080*


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Rotterdam skyline from Noord by Flobin, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Full moon over Rotterdam ... by Marcos Dijkos Fotografie, on Flickr


Sunset over Rotterdam ... by Marcos Dijkos Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam by Topaas










Pleinbioscoop, Museumpark by rikvanderkroon, on Flickr



Maastoren by rikvanderkroon, on Flickr



jb_nl said:


> Mooie foto geplaatst op facebook door Gersmagazine, gemaakt door Rob van der Teen:



Scroll>>>>

Rotterdam gezien vanaf geluidswal A15 bij Carnisselande by SASH 010, on Flickr


----------



## werner10

The Hague


Momo1435 said:


> IMG_2891 by Momo1435, on Flickr



Skyline by Willem Blokland, on Flickr


Gezellig by Pieter Musterd, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

I like that last photo!


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by * mr.Myxin*









А так было *05.07.09*


----------



## serhat

Istanbul



Erhan said:


> http://www.fotokritik.com/3150180/ist


Maslak financial discrict



Jakob said:


> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/95430151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/95430137





Erhan said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sauchie45/9673182350/sizes/h/in/photostream/


Levent Financial district



Erhan said:


> Levent by btevfik, on Flickr





Erhan said:


> http://wowturkey.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4510&start=145





Erhan said:


> http://www.5thvillage.me/u/nargileminmarpucu/


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw* by Polex


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by jbudzynski


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Rotterdam_City_M1R by m1r-photography, on Flickr


oude haven en haringvliet by Frans & all, on Flickr


Friday sunset at Kralingse Plas, Rotterdam by Frans & all, on Flickr


Rotterdam compact by Frans & all, on Flickr


Kop van Zuid by Frans & all, on Flickr


Sky Line Rotterdam by Michel Cekalovic, on Flickr


Rotterdam by Wolongshan12, on Flickr


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Vienna:

Danube City 22. district:
















































1. district



























thx human











Millenium Tower 20. district

















Wien Mitte 3rd district












Wienerberg City 10th district








Prater/Gasometer






9th district/hospital on the left


----------



## 7rani

Wien is a fabulous city :cheers:


----------



## ChegiNeni

kay: @ Hit

Two more of Wienerberg City (10th District)


Wienerberg city - skyline vienna COLOUR by Hauptillusionator, on Flickr









http://camrador1.livejournal.com/52930.html


----------



## MarkusErikssen

Vienna is beautiful!


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw - Day & Night*









by Maciej Margas


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*









by Łukasz Skarbek


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









picture from sarasocke on Flickr









picture from Flickr









picture from  Koettbullekvist on Flickr


----------



## markfos

Give me more Vienna, I love this city.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by bad_boy








by Double2


----------



## cochise75

Paris-La Défense, by *Safpero *:



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/meggash/9633429816/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Baboulinet

Good to see majunga and d2 rising.


----------



## serhat

:cheers:Istanbul historical and modern skyline 


Jakob said:


> Picture taken by Robert W Watt:


----------



## 7rani

cochise75 said:


> Paris-La Défense, by *Safpero *:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/meggash/9633429816/sizes/h/in/photostream/


Perfect :cheers::cheers: the best european skyline ever ^^


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

More vienna:

DC Tower/Danube City 22nd district


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

And vienna again:

19th + 20th district:





























AKH/main Hospital 9th district











Florido Tower 21th district











Wienerberg City 10th district











Ernst Happel stadium and OMV Tower on the right side, 2nd district











Prater amusement park, 2nd district











1st district


----------



## aarhusforever

Vienna looks amazing :banana:


----------



## DCFC1

Agreed Vienna looks great.

Why are people posting shots of individual buildings in this thread though ? Have we got to try and imagine them in a skyline ? lol


I love the diversity of skylines in Europe.All the big cities are magnificently unique.


----------



## Dakaro

The architecture in Vienna is absolutely amazing but this city need some tall buildings. Three or four tall buildings, then this city will be really perfect.  kay:


----------



## poshbakerloo

I think some people are getting best mixed up with tallest. This is mainly in reference to Moscow. Not saying that its a bad skyline but some of the buildings have that tacky middle east look about them.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

My top 20 of Best European Skyline

1. Frankfurt, Germany









2. Moscow, Russia









3. London, UK









4. Vienna, Austria 









5. Baku, Azerbaijan









6. Paris, France









7. Madrid, Spain









8. Benidorm, Spain









9. Milan, Italy









10. Warsaw, Poland









11. Istanbul, Turkey









12. Rotterdam, the Netherlands









13. Bruxelles, Belgium









14. Barcelona, Spain









15. Zagreb, Croatia









16. Berlin, Germany









17. Bat'umi, Georgia









18. Prague, Czech Republic









19. Ankara, Turkey









20. Liverpool, UK


----------



## KlausDiggy

You have a wrong picture for Ankara. this is Levent in istanbul.


----------



## CreaTurco

^^ worst ranking ever. also, that is not ankara. istanbul, levent district from another angle.


----------



## Thermo

Some more pictures of the (modest) Brussels skyline:



















Source: jaspers.be


----------



## KlausDiggy

But that is Frankfurt No. 1, is all right so.


----------



## Tiaren

*Frankfurt:*


DSC01557 by Peberhardt, on Flickr


IMG_8066 by Lys de Kerk, on Flickr


Skyline. by universaldilletant, on Flickr


----------



## Seoul_Korea

CreaTurco said:


> ^^ worst ranking ever. also, that is not ankara. istanbul, levent district from another angle.


everyone has their opinions, I'm sorry, if you do not like my ranking is fine with me too, I'd love to see yours .-. Cujuni! .-.


----------



## Time Lord

^^ But it's still Istanbul, Levent. You can also choose different picture to compare with other cities' skylines.


----------



## _Mort_

Seoul_Korea said:


> everyone has their opinions, I'm sorry, if you do not like my ranking is fine with me too, I'd love to see yours .-. Cujuni! .-.


You put Vienna>Paris that is nice joke.


----------



## Axelferis

#3473 worst ranking ever uke:


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Goodmorning Rotterdam! by Charlie Tash, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo

Brussels


----------



## Eric Offereins

Istanbul:


----------



## mlody89

by jan karol fb








by adamMa


----------



## cochise75

Paris-La Défense
Yesterday, by *Cyril *:


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Wereldhavendagen 2013 / Panorama / Rotterdam / Euromast by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## Radiokott

*Ekaterinburg*



Umformer said:


> Растущий в небо Екатеринбург! Снято сегодня.





beaver-hero said:


> отсюда взял
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Антон Федорченко


----------



## SASH

2013-09-04 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam gezien vanaf New Orleans by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL




----------



## SASH

Sorry for the size. Originally the Photo was even bigger. I cropped the Photo. This is just a part of the Photo 'Farlukar' took.


Pano Rotterdam by Farlukar, on Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

_Mort_ said:


> You put Vienna>Paris that is nice joke.


Vienna is under rated.

But ofcourse it's ridiculous putting Vienna infront of Paris.

It's like an American putting Philadelphia ahead of New York.


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam



Jan said:


>


----------



## stefanguti

:applause: Beautiful shots of Vienna



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> More vienna:


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by * sportaga*


----------



## SoryGregory

Paris-La Défense by SoryGregory.


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Moscow and Paris are amazing :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Canary Wharf London skyline by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr

London - the City by ncs1984, on Flickr

London skyline City by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr

London City fringes by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr

Canary Wharf London by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

Moscow is a sea of drabness surrounding a few hastily thrown up skyscrapers.

1 London
2. Paris
3. Istanbul
4. frankfurt
5.Warsaw
6. Rotterdam
7. Moscow
8.Milan
9.Vienna
10.Berlin


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
>>scroll








by Polex


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

My September Ranking for the top 10

1- Moscow
2- London
3- Frankfurt
4- Paris
5- Benidorm
6- Istanbul
7- Rotterdam
8- Milano
9- Hague
10- Izmir


----------



## REL

by El_Greco









by El_Greco



London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


Rooftop view by jphernandez_rmt, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by* Vajra*


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *mr. MyXiN*


----------



## SASH

Nubian_Warrior said:


> My September Ranking for the top 10
> 
> 1- Moscow
> 2- London
> 3- Frankfurt
> 4- Paris
> 5- Benidorm
> 6- Istanbul
> 7- Rotterdam
> 8- Milano
> 9- Hague
> 10- Izmir


Of course it is your personal Top 10 list, but why isn't Warsaw on that list?
I didn't know Izmir has a proper Skyline. Aren't there any Photos of it? I'm very curious.


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam

1

2013-09-07 Rotterdam - Markthal gezien vanaf het Witte Huis by Topaas, on Flickr

2

2013-09-07 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam gezien vanaf het Witte Huis - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

3

2013-09-07 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam - 11 by Topaas, on Flickr

4

2013-09-07 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam - 14 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Ferry fast! / Wereldhavendagen / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

White house by Plaatjesmaker., on Flickr


Binnenhaven by Plaatjesmaker., on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Wereldhavendagen 2013, Rotterdam by hanselpedia, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

L1003376 by Jip van Kuijk, on Flickr


----------



## denizpolat

*ISTANBUL*

*LEVENT*









*MASLAK*


----------



## SASH

_WS08423olanda_1110 by lucamoretti, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Istanbul and Rotterdam :applause:


----------



## denizpolat

*ISTANBUL*


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










Foto: Anna Bujniewicz


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by redditpictures


----------



## CreaTurco

SASH said:


> Of course it is your personal Top 10 list, but why isn't Warsaw on that list?
> I didn't know Izmir has a proper Skyline. Aren't there any Photos of it? I'm very curious.


izmir has half of a high rise. not even complete one  in 10 years izmir definitely gonna be here but not right now.

but its a beautiful city nonetheless.


----------



## WMS

And it's in Asia, not in Europe.


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam central station by cloud surfer


----------



## cochise75

Paris-La Défense, by *Steph35 / Piéton* :


Paris par -pieton-, sur Flickr


Paris La Défense par -pieton-, sur Flickr


----------



## Apteryx

meteoforumitalia said:


> Lanterna di gusme, su Flickr


Milan, from the dome of the "Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II".


----------



## DCFC1

isaidso said:


> And that's why Londoners move elsewhere by the tens of thousands every year. Perhaps you should stop trash talking and accept that other cities have advantages. London scores well in some areas, but poorly in others.
> 
> More photos and less city bashing?


It's all about opinions and mine are pretty obvious ,but I'm not trying to be too negative regarding your city and certainly not 'bashing',and you're on the European thread afterall... 

I think Toronto looks spectacular in many many photos and no doubt it's a great city with a great future.. I just feel European cities such as London have way more variety in architecture, which because this is about skylines, is not taken into account when making comparisons.


----------



## indie kid

1. Frankfurt
2. Paris
3. Moscow
4. London
5. Istanbul
6. Warsaw
7. Milan
8. Vienna
9. Madrid
10.Rotterdam


----------



## isaidso

DCFC1 said:


> It's all about opinions and mine are pretty obvious ,but I'm not trying to be too negative regarding your city and certainly not 'bashing',and you're on the European thread afterall...
> 
> I think Toronto looks spectacular in many many photos and no doubt it's a great city with a great future.. I just feel European cities such as London have way more variety in architecture, which because this is about skylines, is not taken into account when making comparisons.


Fair enough. I agree that SSC is prone to valuing a city solely based on its skyline. European cities are in catch up mode in that regard, but it's not fair or accurate to look no further than a city's skyscrapers. That said, this is a skyscraper site so that's why people are here. It's to be expected whether it's fair or not. 

It's interesting that you find European cities to have more variety in architecture as that has always been my greatest criticism of them, it's 90% European in nature. They do have more history behind them, but they also seem far more uniform than where I live. Europe is usually postcard perfect, but after a while I know exactly what to expect around the next bend. It becomes very predictable. London is less like that due to its demographic make up and cosmopolitan nature, but it was certainly something I noticed in Helsinki and even Paris. 

I view north America as refreshing because it's a total mash up of cultures, architecture, language, smells, religion, fashion, etc. It's not always pretty, often jarring, but you never know what to expect around the next corner. It's a sensory overload, and never ever boring. Perhaps not all north American cities are like that, but certainly the big immigrant cities are.

I hope people don't take offense to anything I've said, as it's not my intent.


----------



## Apteryx

I don't normally spam this thread with lots of picture of Milan, but it seems that, in these days, italian photographers are giving us great shots.



meteoforumitalia said:


> ^^ *MILANO* again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Gix_ba


----------



## the man from k-town

FRANKFURT 

still king imo 


_MG_3242 von Taverner auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

isaidso said:


> I hope people don't take offense to anything I've said, as it's not my intent.


No worries, mate..You are entitled to your opinion :cheers:


----------



## GammaHamster

http://kirbase.livejournal.com/45691.html


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam by Eric Offereins









by michiel


----------



## REL

71563906


----------



## Sid Vicious

isaidso said:


> Fair enough. I agree that SSC is prone to valuing a city solely based on its skyline. European cities are in catch up mode in that regard, but it's not fair or accurate to look no further than a city's skyscrapers. That said, this is a skyscraper site so that's why people are here. It's to be expected whether it's fair or not.
> 
> It's interesting that you find European cities to have more variety in architecture as that has always been my greatest criticism of them, it's 90% European in nature. They do have more history behind them, but they also seem far more uniform than where I live. Europe is usually postcard perfect, but after a while I know exactly what to expect around the next bend. It becomes very predictable. London is less like that due to its demographic make up and cosmopolitan nature, but it was certainly something I noticed in Helsinki and even Paris.
> 
> I view north America as refreshing because it's a total mash up of cultures, architecture, language, smells, religion, fashion, etc. It's not always pretty, often jarring, but you never know what to expect aroud, as it's not my intent.



strange but I got the exact opposite impression.


----------



## OriK

^^ París does have a homogeneous city center... And it's very known for that. But if you go to other neighbourhoods you can see more diversity. 

Helsinki isn't really big enough to be that representative.

In fact any city isn't really representative of all Europe (as we are United in diversity) .

There are really homogeneous countries like Netherlands... It's not always the same but you feel the similarities everywhere. 

Germany also tends to be homogeneous but it's much less noticeable than in Netherlands, and sometimes not noticeable at all in cities. 

But most cities are really diverse in architecture. 

I also think that European cities tend to be more diverse, of course that can't be true in the 100% of the cases, but I have the impression that North American cities are "glass facades" everywhere while the old almost ruined houses are made of wood (because if not, it would have been covered with glass decades ago) and with ticky tacky made sprawls.


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*








http://kirbase.livejournal.com/45691.html


----------



## Bhound

*Moscow*

The last three pictures of Moscow are just awesome. :cheers:


----------



## Birmingham

Be interesting to see how these skylines develop over the next 6/7 years.

Especially Moscows considering there is a lack of any future construction after this main lot is built. 

La Defense is certainly building well and if the Hermitage Towers go ahead and completed by 2019 then unless something is proposed of similar magnitude in London, Frankfurt, Istanbul or Moscow I cant see anything topping it although the magnitude of London developments is quite prolific for a European city but it's difficult to envisage the true impact they will have. 

What exactly are the current statistics for cities in Europe??

Just having a brief look:

London (above 100m)

Under Construction = 11

225m (City)
181m (City)
163m (City)
160m (City)
155m (City)
150m (Canary Wharf)
136m (Canary Wharf)
134m (Croydon)
133m (City)
130m (Canary Wharf)
115m (City)


----------



## VitMos

Birmingham said:


> Especially Moscows considering there is a lack of any future construction after this main lot is built.


some new projects in the MIBC
288m 65f | 288m 60f








50f
















31f 105m








113m








160m


----------



## isaidso

Sid Vicious said:


> strange but I got the exact opposite impression.


I suppose a lot depends on what cities one compares, but home always feels like a mad chaotic mash-up after a European vacation.


----------



## tk780

OriK said:


> Germany also tends to be homogeneous but it's much less noticeable than in Netherlands, and sometimes not noticeable at all in cities.


That is strange. I would say German cities are some of the most heterogeneous in Europe.


----------



## Sid Vicious

isaidso said:


> I suppose a lot depends on what cities one compares, but home always feels like a mad chaotic mash-up after a European vacation.


do you agree that the difference between Ireland and Greece or lets say Portugal and Sweden or Germany and Italy is bigger than the difference between Florida and California or Texas and Oregon...
I dont mean the landscape but the diversity between the cities and towns. My feeling is that nearly every city and town in the USA looks very similar. I mean you got everywhere the same storechains and fastfoodchains. Unfortunately the developement goes in that direction too like everywhere else in the globalized world. But it is still a major difference between e.g. Edinborough and Dubrovnik.


----------



## TimeAndTide

*This is PARIS*








_LP/Arnaud Journois_


----------



## REL

chest said:


> please have a quick look at my website


kool


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by Maciej Margas


----------



## slawik1416

*Warsaw *


----------



## REL

Medenine said:


>


:baeh3:


----------



## markfos

^^ Calm down SO143


----------



## vinttt

*1) **Moscow * by * РВСН*





*2)*

Dorogomilovo by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


----------



## Apteryx

Another panoramic view from Gusme: Milan



Gusme said:


> metto qui una panoramica dei giorni scorsi


----------



## Fab87

Milan can't compete with cities like London or Moscow, but in terms of quality it's definitely among Europe's best. And it all happened in the last 6-7 years.
In 2007 the pano above would have shown a rather flat landscape.


----------



## Skyscraperking1566

Warsaw in mid-august (photos by me):


----------



## yabbes

Great pics from Moscow vinttt



>


this almost looks American to my eyes 
the cars, the huge street, the yellow cab ^^


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam - overview



nostalgy said:


> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8390/8637251312_152742b4d9_o.jpg











http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/658/2t8c9986lr.jpg[/QUOTE]




nostalgy said:


> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7340/9800657493_414dfe1a9b_h.jpg


----------



## REL

River Thames by Chris_Woodford, on Flickr


Chessington to London by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


London Skyline by rjmarques, on Flickr


City skyline by st_hart, on Flickr


city2 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


HMS NORTHUMBERLAND ARRIVES IN LONDON by Uretopia, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/smallster/9849342604/sizes/k/in/photostream/


25 Churchill Place - Canary Wharf, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Canary Wharf London skyline by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr











Emirates Air-Line cable car, Canary Wharf and the Shard by Jeremai Smith, on Flickr


London skyline Blackwall by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


London skyline viewed from Woolwich by Trix1993, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/d_facer/9554552980/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


The Newham London Waterfront Festival fireworks, Saturday, Sept. 21, 2013. by olliepix, on Flickr

:baeh3:


----------



## Jex7844

*By Micky2Paris:*


----------



## markfos

Paris looks amazing, no.1 together with Frankfurt, awesome!


----------



## Pitchoune

Some pictures of the Brussels skyline (22/09/2013, my pictures)









http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/inspiration9/media/P1110294_zpsbdc64cf1.jpg.html









http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/inspiration9/media/P1110295_zps7036d740.jpg.html









http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/inspiration9/media/P1110296_zps479e3c28.jpg.html









http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/inspiration9/media/P1110302_zpsedfe2ae5.jpg.html









http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/inspiration9/media/P1110311_zpsac5cc05b.jpg.html









http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/inspiration9/media/P1110316_zps6864b6d8.jpg.html









http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/inspiration9/media/P1110317_zpseba6e83b.jpg.html









http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/inspiration9/media/P1110318_zps411db6f9.jpg.html









http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/inspiration9/media/P1110320_zps91dd10dc.jpg.html









http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/inspiration9/media/P1110322_zps8b4861ad.jpg.html









http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/inspiration9/media/P1110323_zps3dad0abd.jpg.html









http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/inspiration9/media/P1110327_zps2cc21ee2.jpg.html









http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/inspiration9/media/P1110329_zpsaf0efa1d.jpg.html









http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/inspiration9/media/P1110331_zps9c2711a1.jpg.html









http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/inspiration9/media/P1110335_zpscbf48655.jpg.html









http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/inspiration9/media/P1110336_zps791b980b.jpg.html









http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/inspiration9/media/P1110339_zps0d120daa.jpg.html









http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/inspiration9/media/P1110340_zpsb85e1806.jpg.html









http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/inspiration9/media/P1110341_zpsc2ec4ce3.jpg.html









http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/inspiration9/media/P1110351_zps970aca1f.jpg.html









http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/inspiration9/media/P1110352_zpsc2c45c5a.jpg.html


----------



## REL

a new skyscraper in the heart of powerful financial district 










kool :baeh3:


----------



## markfos

you are boring SO143 with this :baeh3:


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


_DSC0023 by MJ_FoTo_2013 / Michel Jansen, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

World Port Days Rotterdam by John^R, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Skyscrapers by Janslb, on Flickr


----------



## REL

SASH said:


> Rotterdam
> 
> 
> _DSC0023 by MJ_FoTo_2013 / Michel Jansen, on Flickr


first i thought it was taken in chicago


----------



## Yellow Fever

London


Blu, blu, blu…/ Blue, Blue, Blue... (Explore!!!) by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## cochise75

Paris-La Défense, by *Brisavoine *(on SSP) :



> My yearly photo update of La Défense. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evolution over 6 years:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evolution over 1 year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up views:


----------



## REL

*by Sir Chest*



















please have a quick look at my website


----------



## SASH

Paris by -pieton-, on Flickr


Skyline mit ICE by verweile.doch, on Flickr


Moscow Downtown Skyline by Wholesale of void, on Flickr


Greenwich vista by eoh_mit, on Flickr


Istanbul skyline from top floor of hotel. by ahndig, on Flickr


Warsaw skyline by Jurek.P, on Flickr


Rotterdam by SASH 010, on Flickr


panoramica skyline benidorm by Magda_Peris, on Flickr


Il cielo sopra il Portello by Francesco Langiulli, on Flickr


Den Haag by Arthur van Beveren, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^cool ranking


----------



## DCFC1

London is tops . :cheers:


----------



## SASH

KlausDiggy said:


> ^^cool ranking


I should have said that the Photos are posted in no particular order.

Frankfurt, Paris, Moscow and London all have a great Skyline for European standards. It's hard to choose a number one.

For me there are 3 catagories:

-Cat 1: Frankfurt, Moscow, London and Paris.

-Cat 2: Rotterdam, Istanbul and Warsaw.

-Cat 3: The Hague, Milan and Benidorm


----------



## eddie88

There must be a lot of people with bad internet connections because the London skyline shots aren't loading. 


Plus too many Europeans that hate the UK and will pick a few stumpy high rises in Rotterdam over London's fabulously varied skyline. 

IMO


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw from the construction site of the Warsaw Sire (220m)*










by antyqjon


----------



## Pitchoune

Brussels 25/09/2013 view from the south towards the north (from the roof of this building: http://goo.gl/maps/QxfPR, my pictures)









http://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z342/inspiration9/P1110353-Copie_zps69346533.html









http://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z342/inspiration9/P1110353-Copie-Copie_zps7891b1f3.html


----------



## SASH

Wilhelminapier by Bart van Damme, on Flickr


----------



## DimaF

SASH said:


> Wilhelminapier by Bart van Damme, on Flickr


How i know there was planed Baltimore orange line glased Skyscraper next to De' Rotterdamm- 

If you dosn't mind I will pic this one next to your Picture-



















This could be the last edition to the Skyline (higher then Maastoren)

And Wilhaminapier is complete no more Skyscraper is needed.

Final Rotterdamm View for many years forward


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul
Asian part (sunny part) at the foreground and european part at the background



Jakob said:


> The dark side of Istanbul by pterjan, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*

























































http://vk.com/albums-575399


----------



## DCFC1

^^
That last picture is a beautiful mix of different architecture from different epochs. One of the best I've seen of Moscow.


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










Foto: Maciej Margas


----------



## Brad

We can see a big city with a poor skyline on these photos.




vinttt said:


> *Moscow*


----------



## Igor L.

SASH said:


> Den Haag by Arthur van Beveren, on Flickr


The Hague has the most elegant little skyline in Europe. :cheers2:


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/

More pics of Kyiv



Igor L. said:


> http://vlad-vinogradov.livejournal.com/


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*

Moscow International Business Center by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*


Aleja Jana Pawła by Gregouill, on Flickr


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul


Jakob said:


> Istanbul by Kevin-G Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Istanbul-Turkey by ayhanaltun, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

not much of a skyline but its an awesome photo with a fantastic view nonetheless. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/allesansichtssache/9996143393/in/explore-2013-09-29
by Andre Titze


----------



## SASH

Cruise Ship @ Rotterdam by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Blue Rotterdam by Channed, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

2013-09-27 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

skyline_rotterdam_1440x900 by astrainer, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

2013-09-27 Rotterdam - 100Hoog by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## eddie88

"I can't wait for my holiday in Europe, I'm going to a lovely European city called Moscow" said no one ever!


----------



## GammaHamster

eddie88 said:


> "I can't wait for my holiday in Europe, I'm going to a lovely European city called Moscow" said no one ever!


Well, yes, american problems with lack of most basic education are well known.


----------



## Alexenergy

*MOSCOW*



РВСН;107544545 said:


> 30.09.13.


----------



## 7rani

GammaHamster said:


> Well, yes, american problems with lack of most basic education are well known.


The majority of americains have a bad knowledge about Europe, Africa, Asia, ... because they are disconnected to the world and think they are the center of the world. They don't even make requiries about other states apart from where they're living. Ask for example a new yorker about Los angeles, miami, of anything else belonging to another state, he will just make you laugh :lol::lol: ...


----------



## eddie88

7rani said:


> The majority of americains have a bad knowledge about Europe, Africa, Asia, ... because they are disconnected to the world and think they are the center of the world. They don't even make requiries about other states apart from where they're living. Ask for example a new yorker about Los angeles, miami, of anything else belonging to another state, he will just make you laugh :lol::lol: ...


Yeah that's not really true, you picked NY and LA to make ur example, they are so connected. many people even commute back and forth weekly. Never heard the turn Bi coastal?


----------



## Tiaren

Well, I, as an educated European, don't consider Moscow as really "European" too. I do know it is on paper...but comparing it with German, French, British, Italian, Spanish etc. cities, it's just worlds apart from them. Moscow has an impressive new skyscraper cluster, but the rest of the city is quite tasteless, ugly and inhospitable... Western and Central Europe share different values and that actually shows in different cityscapes...

By the way, in St. Petersburg you clearly see and feel Russia's connection to Europe. Not so much in Moscow.


----------



## void0

Tiaren said:


> Well, I, as an educated European, don't consider Moscow as really "European" too. I do know it is on paper...but comparing it with German, French, British, Italian, Spanish etc. cities, it's just worlds apart from them. Moscow has an impressive new skyscraper cluster, but the rest of the city is quite tasteless, ugly and inhospitable... Western and Central Europe share different values and that actually shows in different cityscapes...


This is just this thread about skyscrapers, but Moscow has extensive historical center, which - yes, has been seriously rebuilt in 1930-50s, but still exists.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by zapaleniec


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by * РВСН*


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam by Ossip


----------



## cochise75

Paris-La Défense, by *Vincent1746 *:


----------



## NWTS

liverpool









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9282969689/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Liverpool skyline at night panoramic by Paul Farrell 2013, on Flickr


Liverpool Skyline from Everton Brow  by Lee Carus, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

Liverpool is in the wrong thread.hno: Here only the best skylines are required.
Liverpool has not even a skyscraper.


----------



## TimeAndTide

Another view of Paris

Paris by -pieton-, on Flickr


----------



## Jex7844

One more by *Milo*:


----------



## Apteryx

So we have the banner today, but the picture is quite old.

Voila an updated view of the skyline, taken from the "dritto/Isozaki" tower at Citylife (22nd floor)



Skymino said:


>


----------



## NWTS

KlausDiggy said:


> Liverpool is in the wrong thread.hno: Here only the best skylines are required.
> Liverpool has not even a skyscraper.


how is it fair when you didn't complain when other people posted pictures of cities like these in this thread. hno:



Denjiro said:


> *COLOGNE, GERMANY.*
> Not one of Europe's biggest skylines, but still a nice city. All shots taken are by me. (As I'm fourteen years old, please don't complain about the quality)
> 
> Great St. Martin Church. by Denjiro-San, on Flickr
> 
> Aerial Cologne. by Denjiro-San, on Flickr
> 
> Cologne Skyline. by Denjiro-San, on Flickr





Yellow Fever said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/allesansichtssache/9996143393/in/explore-2013-09-29
> by Andre Titze





Pitchoune said:


> Brussels 25/09/2013 view from the south towards the north (from the roof of this building: http://goo.gl/maps/QxfPR, my pictures)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z342/inspiration9/P1110353-Copie_zps69346533.html


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by Maciej Margas
more images https://www.facebook.com/to022?fref=ts


----------



## SASH

Gezicht op Rotterdam by OskarN, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

The Hague



Godius said:


>





Michiel said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.


----------



## NWTS

*London City Island (LCI) *


----------



## SASH

1.

2013-09-28 Rotterdam - 100Hoog - 43 by Topaas, on Flickr
*
The view from one of the apartments of the residential high rise Building on picture number 1.*
2.

2013-03-16 Rotterdam - View from 100Hoog - 13 by Topaas, on Flickr

3.

2013-09-28 Rotterdam - View from 100Hoog - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

4.

2013-07-13 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam gezien vanaf 100Hoog by Topaas, on Flickr

5

2013-03-16 Rotterdam - View from 100Hoog - 9 by Topaas, on Flickr

6.

2013-03-16 Rotterdam - Erasmus MC gezien vanaf 100Hoog - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

7.

2013-07-13 Rotterdam - View from 100Hoog - 10 by Topaas, on Flickr

8.

2013-09-28 Rotterdam - View from 100Hoog - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

NWTS said:


> how is it fair when you didn't complain when other people posted pictures of cities like these in this thread. hno:


The other user had written at least, that it are not the best skylines.


But Liverpool has only one tower of 100m and two 90m high-rise buildings .I can give them a list of seven German cities are better (also Berlin and Cologne) . Even my hometown Leipzig, for example, has a 100m highrise building and two 90m buildings. Liverpool can not compare with your one shown. This is still a bit too high for Liverpool.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Frankfurt









http://www.flickr.com/photos/frawol...PS-gtRQyP-gtQpxB-gtQut8-gtQkn2-gtQAeQ-gtQhDQ/
by frawolf77


----------



## SASH

^^
I was going to post this picture :lol:


----------



## Tiaren

I think, it's a shame, that Messeturm stands so far away from the main cluster in the banking district. It's such a timeless beauty...but hardly ever fully seen on skyline shots...


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^beautiful picture even if a little old.^^


----------



## aarhusforever

Tiaren said:


> I think, it's a shame, that Messeturm stands so far away from the main cluster in the banking district. It's such a timeless beauty...but hardly ever fully seen on skyline shots...


+1


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


View from Arakan House, Hackney, London, N16 9DT 012 by David Holt London, on Flickr

View from Arakan House, Hackney, London, N16 9DT City Skyline 015 by David Holt London, on Flickr

View from Arakan House, Hackney, London, N16 9DT The Shard. 025 by David Holt London, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Landscape Greenwich Night by Luis Olivella, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Paris by -pieton-, on Flickr

Paris by -pieton-, on Flickr

Paris by -pieton-, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


La Défense 2010 - 2013 by -pieton-, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*


Benidorm, Spain by patrick_london, on Flickr


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

*Best pic of Madrid's Skyline.*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Madrid:*


Madrid. Densidad. by Eugercios, on Flickr

Madrid Barajas airport by Armando G Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Juggernaut92

Picture by Robert S. Donovan on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

London








http://demo.joomlaman.com/jm-corporate/images/SLide3bgnew.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

Moscow








http://www.topauthor.ru/uploads/2012-09/original/f3256e10e59d879dc1160e5fa9c27ba0.jpeg


----------



## -Corey-

I've seen better.. Low quality pic...:lock:


----------



## TimeAndTide

-Corey- said:


> I've seen better.. Low quality pic...:lock:


What a joke. The pics are just...awsome. This Yank is lost here.


----------



## JuanPaulo

This is how I personally rank the European skylines:

1. Paris
2. Frankfurt
3. Benidorm
4. Moscow
5. London


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


sk_0086 / Panorama Kop van Zuid by Skyline City / Canvas en posters, on Flickr


sk_0014 / Panorama Rotterdam by Skyline City / Canvas en posters, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ :applause::applause::applause::applause:...epic :cheers:


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *Izus67*


----------



## SASH

^^
First time I see a picture taken from that Highway. Picture 5 is my favourite.


----------



## SASH

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ :applause::applause::applause::applause:...epic :cheers:


It's not (norwegian) Epic, it's Crown Princess! 



This is Norwegian Epic in Rotterdam.


2010-06-19 Norwegian Epic - 18 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ :lol: ...okay then, the skylinephoto is not epic...it's *amazing and fantastic*...try to find a ship with that name :lol::cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*...not so many highrises in this photo, but it still looks gooood 


Rotterdam by night by Total Visual Solutions, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

^^
I like 'De Brug' (The Bridge). Unilever Office.


----------



## NWTS




----------



## isaidso

I see. Thank you.


----------



## Richardcornish

I love all the European top four, but This is how I would rank them
Moscow
London
Frankfurt
Istanbul
Paris
Warsaw/Rotterdam 
Milan
Madrid
The Hague


----------



## Richardcornish

Moscow has the height
London has the quality and massive construction boom
Frankfurt has some tall ang gorgeous towers like commerzbank and messer urn
Paris has density, but mostly from midrises, there is no height, it looks flat with no variation, no peaks and bows and the cladding is also mostly poor quality and many of them are very old box towers, but it still looks impressive, and if the hermitage does get built, paris will be the number one easily, but today there are only three cities booming, London, Moscow and instanbul.
This is a list of numbers of 100m+ towers u/c in paris, London and Frankfurt
Paris = 3
Frankfurt = 3
London = 18
I don't have the numbers for Moscow or Istanbul yet, but they probably have even more than London, Europe is booming, good times


----------



## CreaTurco

istanbul has at least 70-80 towers over 100m. its really hard to count them all.

4 of them are over 200.


----------



## Richardcornish

I know, Istanbul will be awesome soon. When it comes to 200m+ towers, you can see which direction and ambition cities are going for.
LIST OF 200m+ towers
Frankfurt (6)
London (6)
Paris (2)

I am hoping that we will get some more supertalls in Europe, because at the moment it looks like this

SUPERTALLS

MOSCOW (4)
London (1)
Frankfurt (0)
Paris (0)


----------



## Richardcornish

Jex7844 said:


> *By Brefoto:*


Great shot


----------



## CreaTurco

i dont think there will be any supertalls in istanbul for a while. PM Erdogan is against them. he is the guy know everything hno:


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ But there should have more 200+m high towers in IST  .


----------



## isaidso

CreaTurco said:


> istanbul has at least 70-80 towers over 100m. its really hard to count them all.
> 
> 4 of them are over 200.


According to the site I'll link below Istanbul has quite a bit more than that. If we look at sheer scale, Istanbul and Moscow are miles ahead of anything else in Europe. 

The ranking listed uses a points system. Each m over 90m counted as a point so a 150m building scored 60 points. The world rank is first, followed by points, with # of 90m buildings in brackets.

A Quantitative Measure: Buildings over 90m
20. Moscow 6489 pts (195)
33. Istanbul 4756 pts (146)
49. Paris 2714 pts (114)
57. London 2416 pts (58)
62. Frankfurt 2068 pts (41)


http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Complete List of all Skyscrapers in Europe (150m/492 ft) Completely, UC, TO)*

1. Federation Tower (Vostok) | 506m (roof=360m) | Moscow | Russia
2. Lakhta Center |463m | St. Petersburg | Russia
3. Oko Tower 1 | 352m | Moscow | Russia
4. Mercury city Tower  | 339m | Moscow | Russia
5. The Shard | 310m | London | UK
6. Eurasia | 309m | Moscow | Russia
7. Capital City (Moscow) | 302m | Moscow | Russia
8. MIBC | 288m | Moscow | Russia
9. Skyland 1 | 287m | Istanbul | Turkey
10. Skyland 2 | 287m | Istanbul | Turkey
11. Naberezhnaya Tower C | 268m | Moscow | Russia
12. Triumph Palace | 264m | Moscow | Russia
13. Sapphire Tower | 261m (roof=238m) | Istanbul | Turkey
14. Commerzbank Tower | 259m | Frankfurt | Germany
15. Capital City (St. Petersburg) | 257m | Moscow | Russia
16. Messeturm | 256m | Frankfurt | Germany
17. Evolution Tower | 255m | Moscow | Russia
18. Metropol Tower | 250m | Istanbul | Turkey
19. Torre Repsol | 250m | Madrid | Spain
20. Torre de Crystal | 249m | Madrid | Spain
21. Oko Tower 2 | 245m | Moscow | Russia
22. Federation Tower (Zapad) | 243m | Moscow | Russia 
23. Lomonosov Uni. | 240m | Moscow | Russia
24. Imperia TowerImperia Tower | 239m | Moscow | Russia
25. Riverside South 1 | 236m | London | UK
26. Torre Sacyr Vallehermoso | 236m | Madrid | Spain
27. One Canada Square | 235m | London | UK
28. Tour First | 231m | Paris | France
29. Palace of Culture & Science | 231m | Warsaw | Poland
30. Unicredit Tower | 231m | Milan | Italy
31. Heron tower | 230m | London | UK
32. DC Tower 1 | 230m | Vienna | Austria
33. The Leadenhall Building | 225m | London | UK
34. Torre Espacio| 223m (236 with spire) | Madrid | Spain
35. Warsaw Spire | 220m | Warsaw | Poland
36. House of Mosfilmuskaya 2 | 213m | Moscow | Russia
37. Sky Tower B2 | 212m | Wroclaw | Poland
38. Sky Tower | 210m | Kiev | Ukraine
39. Tour Montparnassa | 209m | Paris | France
40. Socar Tower | 209m | Baku | Azerbaijan
41. Regione Piemonte | 209m | Turin | Italy
42. Iset Tower | 209m | Ekaterinburg | Russia
43. Westend Tower | 208m | Frankfurt | Germany
44. Warsaw Trade Tower| 208m (roof=184m) | Warsaw | Poland
45. Il Dritto (City Life) | 208m | Milan | Italy
46. Hotel Ukraine | 206m | Moscow | Russia
47. Crescent Development Projekt | 203m | Baku | Azerbaijan
48. Millennium Tower | 202m (roof=171m) | Vienna | Austria
49. Spine Tower | 201m | Istanbul | Turkey
50. Main Tower | 200m | Frankfurt | Germany
51. Tower 185 | 200m | Frankfurt | Germany
52. Skyland 3 | 200m | Istanbul | Turkey
53. Tour Incity | 200m | Lyon | France
54. 25 Canada Square | 200m | London | UK
55. 8 Canada Square | 200m | London | UK
56. Folkart Tower A | 200m | Izmir | Turkey
57. Folkart Tower B | 200m | Izmir | Turkey
58. Residencial In Tempo | 200m | Benidorm | Spain
59. Varyap Meridian 2 | 198m | Istanbul | Turkey
60. Anthill Residence 1 | 195m | Istanbul | Turkey
61. Anthill Residence 2 | 195m | Istanbul | Turkey
62. Tour Majunga | 194m | Paris | France
63. Tricolor 1 | 194m | Moscow | Russia
64. Mirax Plaza | 193m | Moscow | Russia
65. Zlota 44 | 192m | Warsaw | Poland
66. Continental | 191m | Moscow | Russia
67. Tricolor 2 | 190m | Moscow | Russia
68. Viaport Venezia 1 | 190m | Istanbul
69. Turning Torso | 190m | Malmö | Sweden
70. Flame Towers 1 | 190m | Baku | Azerbaijan
71. Riverside South 2 | 189m | London | UK
72. Sparrow Hills 2 | 188m | Moscow | Russia
73. Antey-3 | 188m | Ekaterinburg | Russia
74. Tour Total | 187m | Paris | France
75. Renaissans Tower | 186m | Istanbul | Turkey
76. Gran Hotel Bali | 186m | Benidorm | Spain
77. Trianon | 186m | Frankfurt | Germany
78. ECB Headquaters | 185m | Frankfurt | Germany
79. Tour T1 | 185m | Paris | France
80. One Tower | 184m | Ankara | Turkey
81. Tour Areva | 184m | Paris | France
82. Tower 42 | 183m | London | UK
83. Tour Granite | 183m | Paris | France
84. Isbank Tower | 181m | Istanbul | Turkey
85 . My Towerland Tower A  | 181m | Istanbul | Turkey
86. Ege Perla Tower | 181m | Izmir | Turkey
87. St. Georg Wharf Tower | 181m | London | UK
88. Torre Cajasol | 180,5m | Sevilla | Spain
89. Varyap Meridian 3 | 180m | Istanbul | Turkey
90. Nida Palladium Tower | 180m | Istanbul | Turkey
91. Ciftci Tower A | 180m | Istanbul | Turkey
92. Ciftci Tower A | 180m | Istanbul | Turkey 
93. 30 St. Mary Axe  | 180m | London | UK
94. Tour Gan | 179m | Paris | France
95. Sarphan Finans Park (Leopardus) | 178m | Istanbul | Turkey
96. Roche Turm | 178m | Basel| Switzerland
97. Mersin Complex | 177m | Mersin | Turkey
98. Edelweiß | 176m | Moscow | Russia
99. Kotelnicheskaya Embankment | 176m | Moscow | Russia
100. Aliye Parusa 2 | 175m | Moscow | Russia
101. Akasya Shopping Center+Tower | 173m | Istanbul | Turkey
102. Ministry of Foreign Affairs | 172m | Moscow | Russia
103. Nordstar Tower | 172m | Moscow | Russia
104. Avaz Twist Tower | 172m | Sarajevo | Bosnia and Herzegovina
105. Tour D2 | 171m | Paris | France
106. Lo Storto | 170m | Milan | Italy
107. Sisli Plaza | 170m | Istanbul | Turkey
108. Zorlu Plaza | 170m | Istanbul | Turkey
109. Emaar Square | 170m | Istanbul | Turkey
110. Soyak Plaza | 170m | Istanbul | Turkey
111. Özdilek Plaza 1 | 170m | Istanbul | Turkey
112. Özdilek Plaza 2  | 170m | Istanbul | Turkey
113. Taunusturm | 170m | Frankfurt | Germany
114. Opernturm | 170m | Frankfurt | Germany
115. Tour Odeon | 170m | Monaco | Monaco
116. Beetham Tower | 169m | Manchester | UK
117. IQ quarter | 169m | Moscow | Russia
118. Mirax Plaza 2 | 168m | Moscow | Russia
119. Tekstilkent Plaza 1	 | 168m | Istanbul | Turkey
120. Tekstilkent Plaza 1	 | 168m | Istanbul | Turkey
121. 42 Maslak 1 | 167m | Istanbul | Turkey
122. 42 Maslak 2 | 167m | Istanbul | Turkey
123. Tour Alicante | 167m | Paris | France
124. Tour Chassagne | 167m | Paris | France
125. Grattacielo Intesa San Paolo | 167m | Turin | Italy
126. Silberturm | 166m | Frankfurt | Germany
127. Zagorye Quarter Tower | 165m | Moscow | Russia
128. Tour du Crédit Lyonnais | 165m | Lyon | France
129. Torre iberdrola | 165m | Bilbao | Spain
130. Selenium Twins 1 | 165m | Istanbul | Turkey
131. Selenium Twins 2 | 165m | Istanbul | Turkey
132. Viaport Venezia 2 | 165m | Istanbul | Turkey
133. Viaport Venezia 3 | 165m | Istanbul | Turkey 
134. Viaport Venezia 4 | 165m | Istanbul | Turkey
135. Viaport Venezia 5 | 165m | Istanbul | Turkey 
136. Tour EDF | 165m | Paris | France
137. Maastoren | 165m | Rotterdam | Netherlands
138. ENK Complex | 165m | Prishtina | Kosovo
139. InterContinental Warszawa | 164m | Warsaw | Poland
140. Varyap Meridian 4 | 164m | Istanbul | Turkey
141. Varyap Meridian 5 | 163m | Istanbul | Turkey
142. Varyap Meridian 6 | 163m | Istanbul | Turkey
143. Seljuk Tower | 163m | Konya | Turkey 
144. One Blackfriars | 163m | London | UK
145. Klovsky Descent| 163m | Kiev | Ukraine
146. Post Tower | 163m | Bonn | Germany
147. WellHouse on Leninsky Ave | 162m | Moscow | Russia
148. Swissotel Krasnye Holmy | 162m | Moscow | Russia
149. Tour Carpe Diem | 162m | Paris | France
150. Palazzo Lombardia| 162m | Milan | Italy
151. Broadgate Tower | 162m | London | UK
152. Sparrow Hills 1 | 161m | Moscow | Russia
153. Sparrow Hills 3 | 161m | Moscow | Russia
154. Coeur Défense | 161m | Paris | France
155. Flame Towers  | 160m | Baku | Azerbaijan
156. Sky Tower 1 | 160m | Istanbul | Turkey
157. Exen Plaza | 160m | Istanbul | Turkey
158. Torun Center 1 | 160m | Istanbul | Turkey
159. Torun Center 1 | 160m | Istanbul | Turkey 
160. Portakal Cicegi Kulesi | 160m | Ankara | Turkey
161. 20 Fenchurch Street  | 160m | London | UK
162. Kudrinskaya Square l 160m | Moscow | Russia
163. Cosmopolitan Twarda| 160m | Warsaw | Poland
164. Westend Gate | 159m | Frankfurt | Germany
165. Rondo 1B | 159m | Warsaw | Poland
166. Rixos Bomonti Residence | 159m | Istanbul | Turkey
167. Akbank Tower 1 (Sabanci Center) Akbank tower | 158m | Istanbul | Turkey
168. New Orleans| 158m | Rotterdam | Netherlands
169. Torre Lugano | 158m | Benidorm | Spain
170. Torre Picasso | 156m | Madrid | Spain
171. One Churchill Place | 156m | London | UK
172. Four Winds A | 156m | Istanbul | Turkey 
173. Four Winds B | 156m | Istanbul | Turkey 
174. Four Winds C | 156m | Istanbul | Turkey 
175. Four Winds D | 156m | Istanbul | Turkey
176. Quasar Istanbul 1 | 156m | Istanbul | Turkey
177. Quasar Istanbul 2 | 156m | Istanbul | Turkey
178. Tour Adria | 155m | Paris | France
179. Tour Egee | 155m | Paris | France
180. Deutsche Bank Twin Towers 1 | 155m | Frankfurt | Germany
181. Deutsche Bank Twin Towers 1 | 155m | Frankfurt | Germany
182. Trump Tower | 155m | Istanbul | Turkey
183. Arkon Park Residence | 155m | Istanbul | Turkey
184. Süzer Plaza Ritz-Carlton | 154m | Istanbul | Turkey
185. Uprise Elite | 154m | Istanbul | Turkey
186. Hotel Arts Barcelona| 154 | Barcelona | Spain
187. Torre Mapfre | 154m | Barcelona | Spain
188. Skyper | 154m | Frankfurt | Germany
189. Bastion | 153m | Moscow | Russia
190. 25 Bank Street | 153m | London | UK
191. 40 Bank Street | 153m | London | UK
192. Torun Tower| 153m | Istanbul | Turkey 
193. Polat Residence | 153m | Istanbul | Turkey
194. Eclipse Maslak 1 | 152m | Istanbul | Turkey
195. Eclipse Maslak 2 | 152m | Istanbul | Turkey
196. Tour Ariane | 152m | Paris | France
197. Montevideo Tower | 152m | Rotterdam | Netherlands
198. Gebouw Delftse Poort | 151m | Rotterdam | Netherlands
199. Prisma | 151m | Ekaterinburg | Russia
200. Gazprom | 151m | Moscow | Russia
201. Vega Park 1 | 151m | Ankara | Turkey
202. Vega Park 2 | 151m | Ankara | Turkey
203. 10 Upper Bank Street | 151m | London | UK
204. Istanbloom | 150m | Istanbul | Turkey
205. Solaria | 150m | Milan | Italy
206. Rembrandt Tower | 150m | Amsterdam | Netherlands
207. Tour du Midi | 150m | Brussels | Belgium
208. South Bank Tower (reclad)  | 150m | London | UK 
209. Saffron Square | 150m | London | UK
210. Hochhaus an der Donau Hochhaus an der Donau | 150m | Vienna | Austria
211. De Rotterdam | 150m | Rotterdam | Netherlands
212. Baltimore Wharf | 150m | London | UK


----------



## 7rani

Tiaren said:


> He's right though... At regular intervals British or wannabe British trolls storm this thread, declaring London as the center of the universe and rightfully Europe's skyscraper capital also... It happend so often in this one and in the old thread.


+1

Just take a look in the thread: "Best Skylines by 2025", and see (SOME and especially him) british trolls telling us nonesenses, that london skyline is the world class, has the best skyscrapers in the world ... blabla


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Paris, D2 Tower*








_hosted on flickr_


----------



## Richardcornish

KlausDiggy said:


> 1. Federation Tower (Vostok) | 506m (roof=360m) | Moscow | Russia
> 2. Lakhta Center |463m | St. Petersburg | Russia
> 3. Oko Tower 1 | 352m | Moscow | Russia
> 4. Mercury city Tower  | 339m | Moscow | Russia
> 5. The Shard | 310m | London | UK
> 6. Eurasia | 309m | Moscow | Russia
> 7. Capital City (Moscow) | 302m | Moscow | Russia
> 8. MIBC | 288m | Moscow | Russia
> 9. Skyland 1 | 287m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 10. Skyland 2 | 287m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 11. Naberezhnaya Tower C | 268m | Moscow | Russia
> 12. Triumph Palace | 264m | Moscow | Russia
> 13. Sapphire Tower | 261m (roof=238m) | Istanbul | Turkey
> 14. Commerzbank Tower | 259m | Frankfurt | Germany
> 15. Capital City (St. Petersburg) | 257m | Moscow | Russia
> 16. Messeturm | 256m | Frankfurt | Germany
> 17. Evolution Tower | 255m | Moscow | Russia
> 18. Metropol Tower | 250m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 19. Torre Repsol | 250m | Madrid | Spain
> 20. Torre de Crystal | 249m | Madrid | Spain
> 21. Oko Tower 2 | 245m | Moscow | Russia
> 22. Federation Tower (Zapad) | 243m | Moscow | Russia
> 23. Lomonosov Uni. | 240m | Moscow | Russia
> 24. Imperia TowerImperia Tower | 239m | Moscow | Russia
> 25. Riverside South 1 | 236m | London | UK
> 26. Torre Sacyr Vallehermoso | 236m | Madrid | Spain
> 27. One Canada Square | 235m | London | UK
> 28. Tour First | 231m | Paris | France
> 29. Palace of Culture & Science | 231m | Warsaw | Poland
> 30. Unicredit Tower | 231m | Milan | Italy
> 31. Heron tower | 230m | London | UK
> 32. DC Tower 1 | 230m | Vienna | Austria
> 33. The Leadenhall Building | 225m | London | UK
> 34. Torre Espacio| 223m (236 with spire) | Madrid | Spain
> 35. Warsaw Spire | 220m | Warsaw | Poland
> 36. House of Mosfilmuskaya 2 | 213m | Moscow | Russia
> 37. Sky Tower B2 | 212m | Wroclaw | Poland
> 38. Sky Tower | 210m | Kiev | Ukraine
> 39. Tour Montparnassa | 209m | Paris | France
> 40. Socar Tower | 209m | Baku | Azerbaijan
> 41. Regione Piemonte | 209m | Turin | Italy
> 42. Iset Tower | 209m | Ekaterinburg | Russia
> 43. Westend Tower | 208m | Frankfurt | Germany
> 44. Warsaw Trade Tower| 208m (roof=184m) | Warsaw | Poland
> 45. Il Dritto (City Life) | 208m | Milan | Italy
> 46. Hotel Ukraine | 206m | Moscow | Russia
> 47. Crescent Development Projekt | 203m | Baku | Azerbaijan
> 48. Millennium Tower | 202m (roof=171m) | Vienna | Austria
> 49. Spine Tower | 201m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 50. Main Tower | 200m | Frankfurt | Germany
> 51. Tower 185 | 200m | Frankfurt | Germany
> 52. Skyland 3 | 200m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 53. Tour Incity | 200m | Lyon | France
> 54. 25 Canada Square | 200m | London | UK
> 55. 8 Canada Square | 200m | London | UK
> 56. Folkart Tower A | 200m | Izmir | Turkey
> 57. Folkart Tower B | 200m | Izmir | Turkey
> 58. Residencial In Tempo | 200m | Benidorm | Spain
> 59. Varyap Meridian 2 | 198m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 60. Anthill Residence 1 | 195m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 61. Anthill Residence 2 | 195m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 62. Tour Majunga | 194m | Paris | France
> 63. Tricolor 1 | 194m | Moscow | Russia
> 64. Mirax Plaza | 193m | Moscow | Russia
> 65. Zlota 44 | 192m | Warsaw | Poland
> 66. Continental | 191m | Moscow | Russia
> 67. Tricolor 2 | 190m | Moscow | Russia
> 68. Viaport Venezia 1 | 190m | Istanbul
> 69. Turning Torso | 190m | Malmö | Sweden
> 70. Flame Towers 1 | 190m | Baku | Azerbaijan
> 71. Riverside South 2 | 189m | London | UK
> 72.  Sparrow Hills 2 | 188m | Moscow | Russia
> 73. Antey-3 | 188m | Ekaterinburg | Russia
> 74. Tour Total | 187m | Paris | France
> 75. Renaissans Tower | 186m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 76. Gran Hotel Bali | 186m | Benidorm | Spain
> 77. Trianon | 186m | Frankfurt | Germany
> 78. ECB Headquaters | 185m | Frankfurt | Germany
> 79. Tour T1 | 185m | Paris | France
> 80. One Tower | 184m | Ankara | Turkey
> 81. Tour Areva | 184m | Paris | France
> 82. Tower 42 | 183m | London | UK
> 83. Tour Granite | 183m | Paris | France
> 84. Isbank Tower | 181m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 85 . My Towerland Tower A  | 181m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 86. Ege Perla Tower | 181m | Izmir | Turkey
> 87. St. Georg Wharf Tower | 181m | London | UK
> 88. Torre Cajasol | 180,5m | Sevilla | Spain
> 89. Varyap Meridian 3 | 180m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 90. Nida Palladium Tower | 180m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 91. Ciftci Tower A | 180m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 92. Ciftci Tower A | 180m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 93. 30 St. Mary Axe  | 180m | London | UK
> 94. Tour Gan | 179m | Paris | France
> 95. Sarphan Finans Park (Leopardus) | 178m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 96. Roche Turm | 178m | Basel| Switzerland
> 97. Mersin Complex | 177m | Mersin | Turkey
> 98. Edelweiß | 176m | Moscow | Russia
> 99. Kotelnicheskaya Embankment | 176m | Moscow | Russia
> 100. Aliye Parusa 2 | 175m | Moscow | Russia
> 101. Akasya Shopping Center+Tower | 173m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 102. Ministry of Foreign Affairs | 172m | Moscow | Russia
> 103. Nordstar Tower | 172m | Moscow | Russia
> 104. Avaz Twist Tower | 172m | Sarajevo | Bosnia and Herzegovina
> 105. Tour D2 | 171m | Paris | France
> 106. Lo Storto | 170m | Milan | Italy
> 107. Sisli Plaza | 170m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 108. Zorlu Plaza | 170m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 109. Emaar Square | 170m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 110. Soyak Plaza | 170m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 111. Özdilek Plaza 1 | 170m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 112. Özdilek Plaza 2  | 170m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 113. Taunusturm | 170m | Frankfurt | Germany
> 114. Opernturm | 170m | Frankfurt | Germany
> 115. Tour Odeon | 170m | Monaco | Monaco
> 116. Beetham Tower | 169m | Manchester | UK
> 117. IQ quarter | 169m | Moscow | Russia
> 118. Mirax Plaza 2 | 168m | Moscow | Russia
> 119. Tekstilkent Plaza 1	 | 168m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 120. Tekstilkent Plaza 1	 | 168m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 121. 42 Maslak 1 | 167m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 122. 42 Maslak 2 | 167m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 123. Tour Alicante | 167m | Paris | France
> 124. Tour Chassagne | 167m | Paris | France
> 125. Grattacielo Intesa San Paolo | 167m | Turin | Italy
> 126. Silberturm | 166m | Frankfurt | Germany
> 127. Zagorye Quarter Tower | 165m | Moscow | Russia
> 128. Tour du Crédit Lyonnais | 165m | Lyon | France
> 129. Torre iberdrola | 165m | Bilbao | Spain
> 130. Selenium Twins 1 | 165m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 131. Selenium Twins 2 | 165m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 132. Viaport Venezia 2 | 165m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 133. Viaport Venezia 3 | 165m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 134. Viaport Venezia 4 | 165m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 135. Viaport Venezia 5 | 165m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 136. Tour EDF | 165m | Paris | France
> 137. Maastoren | 165m | Rotterdam | Netherlands
> 138. ENK Complex | 165m | Prishtina | Kosovo
> 139. InterContinental Warszawa | 164m | Warsaw | Poland
> 140. Varyap Meridian 4 | 164m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 141. Varyap Meridian 5 | 163m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 142. Varyap Meridian 6 | 163m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 143. Seljuk Tower | 163m | Konya | Turkey
> 144. One Blackfriars | 163m | London | UK
> 145. Klovsky Descent| 163m | Kiev | Ukraine
> 146. Post Tower | 163m | Bonn | Germany
> 147. WellHouse on Leninsky Ave | 162m | Moscow | Russia
> 148. Swissotel Krasnye Holmy | 162m | Moscow | Russia
> 149. Tour Carpe Diem | 162m | Paris | France
> 150. Palazzo Lombardia| 162m | Milan | Italy
> 151. Broadgate Tower | 162m | London | UK
> 152. Antey-2 | 161m | Moscow | Russia
> 153. Antey-1 | 161m | Moscow | Russia
> 154. Coeur Défense | 161m | Paris | France
> 155. Flame Towers  | 160m | Baku | Azerbaijan
> 156. Sky Tower 1 | 160m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 157. Exen Plaza | 160m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 158. Torun Center 1 | 160m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 159. Torun Center 1 | 160m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 160. Portakal Cicegi Kulesi | 160m | Ankara | Turkey
> 161. 20 Fenchurch Street  | 160m | London | UK
> 162. Kudrinskaya Square l 160m | Moscow | Russia
> 163. Cosmopolitan Twarda| 160m | Warsaw | Poland
> 164. Westend Gate | 159m | Frankfurt | Germany
> 165. Rondo 1B | 159m | Warsaw | Poland
> 166. Rixos Bomonti Residence | 159m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 167. Akbank Tower 1 (Sabanci Center) Akbank tower | 158m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 168. New Orleans| 158m | Rotterdam | Netherlands
> 169. Torre Lugano | 158m | Benidorm | Spain
> 170. Torre Picasso | 156m | Madrid | Spain
> 171. One Churchill Place | 156m | London | UK
> 172. Four Winds A | 156m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 173. Four Winds B | 156m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 174. Four Winds C | 156m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 175. Four Winds D | 156m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 176. Quasar Istanbul 1 | 156m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 177. Quasar Istanbul 2 | 156m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 178. Tour Adria | 155m | Paris | France
> 179. Tour Egee | 155m | Paris | France
> 180. Deutsche Bank Twin Towers 1 | 155m | Frankfurt | Germany
> 181. Deutsche Bank Twin Towers 1 | 155m | Frankfurt | Germany
> 182. Trump Tower | 155m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 183. Arkon Park Residence | 155m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 184. Süzer Plaza Ritz-Carlton | 154m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 185. Uprise Elite | 154m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 186. Hotel Arts Barcelona| 154 | Barcelona | Spain
> 187. Torre Mapfre | 154m | Barcelona | Spain
> 188. Skyper | 154m | Frankfurt | Germany
> 189. Bastion | 153m | Moscow | Russia
> 190. 25 Bank Street | 153m | London | UK
> 191. 40 Bank Street | 153m | London | UK
> 192. Torun Tower| 153m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 193. Polat Residence | 153m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 194. Eclipse Maslak 1 | 152m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 195. Eclipse Maslak 2 | 152m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 196. Tour Ariane | 152m | Paris | France
> 197. Montevideo Tower | 152m | Rotterdam | Netherlands
> 198. Gebouw Delftse Poort | 151m | Rotterdam | Netherlands
> 199. Prisma | 151m | Ekaterinburg | Russia
> 200. Gazprom | 151m | Moscow | Russia
> 201. Vega Park 1 | 151m | Ankara | Turkey
> 202. Vega Park 2 | 151m | Ankara | Turkey
> 203. 10 Upper Bank Street | 151m | London | UK
> 204. Istanbloom | 150m | Istanbul | Turkey
> 205. Solaria | 150m | Milan | Italy
> 206. Rembrandt Tower | 150m | Amsterdam | Netherlands
> 207. Tour du Midi | 150m | Brussels | Belgium
> 208. South Bank Tower (reclad)  | 150m | London | UK
> 209. Saffron Square | 150m | London | UK
> 210. Hochhaus an der Donau Hochhaus an der Donau | 150m | Vienna | Austria
> 211. De Rotterdam | 150m | Rotterdam | Netherlands


You forgot Baltimore wharf London 150m
So the cities with most 150m+ are
Moscow
Istanbul
London
Frankfurt
Paris
We can see that Moscow and Istanbul are getting a long way ahead, soon they will be out of reach, I hope other cities will put up a fight and try to keep it interesting and competitive, otherwise they become the obvious declared winners and this thread will be very boring. I'm still hopefull that now Northern European economies are getting better we hit the new development cycle and start building a load of new towers


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Strictly speaking, the skyscrapers spread following ...*

1. Istanbul = 59 
2. Moscow = 35
3. London = 20
4. Paris = 17
5. Frankfurt = 14
7. Warsaw = 7
8. Madrid = 5
9. Rotterdam = 5
10. Milan = 5


----------



## Richardcornish

I've been looking at some Moscow shots, it's very dense, everyone knows the big eight towers in the CBD, but there are another seven or eight towers u/c in the same cluster, some of them have only just began construction, but when they are complete, the Moscow cluster will be twice as big, so the old complaints about it being to small and dense will no longer apply, moscow is the undisputed number one for me, but others have different tastes I know, it's all personal opinions


----------



## NWTS

London Stratford skyline City by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


London Dome Canary Wharf 2 by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


----------



## Richardcornish

Ok, thankyou for the clarification, I always thought Frankfurt had more 150m+ than paris, maybe it just looks that way because of the taller 200m+ towers in Frankfurt


----------



## Richardcornish

Awesome shots NWTS


----------



## Richardcornish

Next year is going to be incredible for London, so many new towers going up, including some 200m+ ones, there are still a few more beginning construction this year aswell, there is at least 9 clusters under construction in London now, all with multiple towers u/c
The city cluster (multiple towers u/c)
Canary wharf (multiple towers u/c)
Blackfriars cluster (multiple towers u/c)
Vauxhall cluster (multiple towers u/c)
Croydon cluster (multiple towers u/c)
Stratford cluster ( multiple towers u/c)
City road cluster (multiple towers u/c)
Aldgate cluster (multiple towers u/c)
Greenwich cluster (multiple towers u/c)
Broad gate cluster (1 tower and 1 midrise u/c)
Elephant and castle cluster (1 tower u/c)
And smaller clusters like kings cross/Canada water, (multiple high rises u/c)
All these clusters have many more approved and in demo/prep about to be built.
Wood wharf cluster and London city island cluster have not began construction yet, but will begin construction soon.
I hope no one minded me listing these, I promise I won't overload or the thread


----------



## SoryGregory

La Défense, not Paris









Paris, not La Défense


----------



## Richardcornish

Those maintor mid/high rises in in Frankfurt look good, I like the timeless designs of a lot of frankfurter towers, towers with a classy mature designs like Frankfurt have the advantage of never going out of fashion, they age well. I also like the taunstrom tower but if it was 30m taller it would be perfect


----------



## NWTS

- edit


----------



## polidori

1.london
2. frankfurt
3. paris
4.warsaw

the skyline of moscow looks ostentatious to me."we have the longest"..


----------



## Richardcornish

If the hermitage towers and tour Pharr get built, I think paris could claim the title of best European skyline, and because its a big city, like London, Moscow and Istanbul, there will always be a steady supply of new towers


----------



## NWTS

*The City, London*


So Many Nights by Me.Two, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

My ranking : 

1. Frankfurt/Moscow
2. Paris
3. Warsaw/Rotterdam
4. Milano/Madrid
5. Benidorm
6. Napoli
7. Barcelona
8. Bruxelles
9. London
10. Amsterdam

Pretty nice ranking. See you tomorrow for some complaint.


----------



## Richardcornish

Of course there will also be a continuous skyscraper construction in a continental European financial centre like frankfurt, so it's anyone's to claim, but Istanbul is building so much, and I'm not sure about future Moscow plans, but if they keep going like they have been in the last few years, it will be difficult to match as London is the only EU city building on a large scale right now


----------



## bozenBDJ

1. Paris
2. Moscow
3. London (overall)
4. Frankfurt
5. Istanbul (Asian part counted)
6. Rotterdam/Madrid
7. Benidorm/Brussels
8. The Hague/Milan
9. Warsaw.
10. Amsterdam


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*


Benidorm desde la isla by J.Romeu, on Flickr


Benidorm 5 Shot Pano by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


Benidorm by igorli, on Flickr


----------



## sk327

TimeAndTide said:


> My ranking :
> 
> 1. Frankfurt/Moscow
> 2. Paris
> 3. Warsaw/Rotterdam
> 4. Milano/Madrid
> 5. Benidorm
> 6. Napoli
> 7. Barcelona
> 8. Bruxelles
> 9. London
> 10. Amsterdam
> 
> Pretty nice ranking. See you tomorrow for some complaint.


LMAO :lol::lol:


----------



## JuanPaulo

sk327 said:


> LMAO :lol::lol:


What is so funny? :dunno:


----------



## DCFC1

TimeAndTide said:


> My ranking :
> 
> 1. Frankfurt/Moscow
> 2. Paris
> 3. Warsaw/Rotterdam
> 4. Milano/Madrid
> 5. Benidorm
> 6. Napoli
> 7. Barcelona
> 8. Bruxelles
> 9. London
> 10. Amsterdam
> 
> Pretty nice ranking. See you tomorrow for some complaint.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DCFC1

Europe has some cool skylines justnow and they are all on the move..


----------



## DCFC1

JuanPaulo said:


> What is so funny? :dunno:


the ranking.


----------



## Richardcornish

You know how in shanghai they have their shiny supertalls, but their density comes from all their 30 storey tower blocks.
In Moscow there is also the beaughtifull shiny supertalls and skyscrapers, but Moscow also has massive tower block density, same as shanghai, but the Moscow ones are a few storeys shorter, if moscow tower blocks were a few storeys taller, it would have the tower density almost the same as shanghai. When I look at pictures of tower block density in shanghai and Moscow, it looks the same except that the Shanghai tower blocks are a few stories taller than moscows


----------



## isaidso

I do find Istanbul difficult to wrap my head around. How many main clusters are there and which ones are on the European side and which on the Asian?


----------



## JuanPaulo

DCFC1 said:


> the ranking.


why?


----------



## Sid Vicious

come on, London Nr.9 ?


----------



## JuanPaulo

He/She is entitled to his/her opinion. While I do not think London is at #9, I certainly like the skylines of Warsaw and Benidorm more than London's.


----------



## isaidso

London's hard to rank as it doesn't have a contiguous skyline.


----------



## markfos

Warsaw by jester


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *mr. MyXiN*








*1920x1080*​


----------



## SASH

Frankfurt


DSC08249 by V.Fröhlich, on Flickr

Rotterdam


DSC08694 by V.Fröhlich, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*












































http://vk.com/kirill_opex 



























http://vk.com/kuz20


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*








http://vk.com/palshkov


----------



## NWTS

^ I really like that twisting tower in Moscow. It looks really cool and shows the creativity and good architecture, but we have to wait for the cladding. 

Edit: I also like the One Lime Street Square tower in the picture below, which is situated between the walkie talkie, cheese grater and gherkin. 











Canary Wharf by Boxing Clever's Visual Forum, on Flickr


The architecture of CW and City are completely different. They are competing each other by planning, proposing, approving and buildings new towers every year but The City seems to be winning the competition as it's architecture is superior and the quality of buildings are more advanced and interesting. Quality over quantity IMO. 

It would be great if there were about 3x 150m and 2x 200m buildings around the Shard. New mini cluster could be created there as well. 











Tower Bridge / Shard by Boxing Clever's Visual Forum, on Flickr



Croydon mini cluster












Stratford mini cluster. 



















Southwark mini cluster. 









Photo credit: chest












South Bank mini cluster. 




































Greenwich Peninsula












London City Island (LCI) is going to look really cute. 












Nine Elms mini cluster.


----------



## WMS

NWTS said:


> Canary Wharf by Boxing Clever's Visual Forum, on Flickr


IMO best cluster in Europe. Perfection.


----------



## Fab87

WMS said:


> IMO best cluster in Europe. Perfection.


You must be into north american skylines


----------



## WMS

Fab87 said:


> You must be into north american skylines


Definitely


----------



## il fenomeno

NWTS said:


> ^
> 
> 
> Croydon mini cluster
> 
> Stratford mini cluster.
> 
> Southwark mini cluster.
> 
> South Bank mini cluster.
> 
> Greenwich Peninsula
> 
> Nine Elms mini cluster.


oh dear, london is going to be a mess. that's neither what the city needs nor what it deserves. structurewise its the classical european city, and the attempt to turn it into a kind of an asian city, an inarticulated mass of high buildings, will be regreted in the future.


----------



## Erhan

isaidso said:


> Thanks Erhan, that's a wonderful summary and really helps clarify what was up till now a little bewildering. kay:


Np, here is a huge panorama taken from Sapphire, the highest building in Turkey. I added to locations of the clusters which can be seen.









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=96327494&order=date_desc&user=4231513

Sapphire in the upper left corner









http://riverplazaistanbul.com/sayfa.asp?mdl=Galeri


----------



## bbcwallander

il fenomeno said:


> oh dear, london is going to be a mess. that's neither what the city needs nor what it deserves. structurewise its the classical european city, and the attempt to turn it into a kind of an asian city, an inarticulated mass of high buildings, will be regreted in the future.


Absolute nonsense, a huge global city like London has multiple centres and the mini clusters springing up throughout the city will provide distinct landmarks and create a very special series of skylines, unlike anything anywhere else.


----------



## NWTS

il fenomeno said:


> oh dear, london is going to be a mess. that's neither what the city needs nor what it deserves. structurewise its the classical european city, and the attempt to turn it into a kind of an asian city, an inarticulated mass of high buildings, will be regreted in the future.


why are you repeating the same question which you already knew the answers. 



il fenomeno said:


> skyscrapers are mushrooming all over the city, like in a south asian city. is there no master plan, where highrises should belong and where not?





DarJoLe said:


> London has never had a masterplan.





il fenomeno said:


> absolutely none? how do londoners feel about the new boom?





DarJoLe said:


> Indifferent. Most people like the Shard and the City cluster.
> 
> London doesn't have a masterplan of what can be built where, but in general is creating clusters of tall buildings around major transport interchanges, with office towers in the City and Canary Wharf, and residential in Vauxhall, Elephant & Castle and along the South Bank.


----------



## il fenomeno

bbcwallander said:


> Absolute nonsense, a huge global city like London has multiple centres and the mini clusters springing up throughout the city will provide distinct landmarks and create a very special series of skylines, unlike anything anywhere else.


keep in mind 90% of people dont care about skyscrapers. they use to tolerate them, as long as they stay "in their areas" (ie. business districts). i'm sure there will be many londoners who dont want them to sprawl all over their cities and overshadow londons great landmarks. from my pov, london just doesnt _need_ to change it's look. also, that new boom appears to me as a matter of profit and not as a matter of urban planning.



NWTS said:


> why are you repeating the same question which you already knew the answers.


its a different thread, the issue bothers me and there is no reason why it shouldnt be discussed more intensely.


----------



## Birmingham

Also the city skyline looks to be stretching further out with potentially 2 180-200m towers at the goodsyard site.


----------



## bbcwallander

il fenomeno said:


> keep in mind 90% of people dont care about skyscrapers. they use to tolerate them, as long as they stay "in their areas" (ie. business districts). i'm sure there will be many londoners who dont want them to sprawl all over their cities and overshadow londons great landmarks. from my pov, london just doesnt _need_ to change it's look. also, that new boom appears to me as a matter of profit and not as a matter of urban planning.
> 
> 
> 
> its a different thread, the issue bothers me and there is no reason why it shouldnt be discussed more intensely.


Fair points, but British cities have never really been masterclasses in town planning, we have dabbled and there has been a bit of a renaissance of late, but I think these concepts are more European than British.


----------



## NWTS

il fenomeno said:


> keep in mind 90% of people dont care about skyscrapers. they use to tolerate them, as long as they stay "in their areas" (ie. business districts). i'm sure there will be many londoners who dont want them to sprawl all over their cities and overshadow londons great landmarks. from my pov, london just doesnt _need_ to change it's look. also, that new boom appears to me as a matter of profit and not as a matter of urban planning.



I think you are wrong to say that London skyline will be a mess in the future. Well, the truth is that London has always been a mess when it comes to skyline or the street layouts. Here's some pictures that show London had multiple mini clusters since the beginning of 16th century. 


*The City (mini cluster)













Westminster (mini cluster)













Southwark (mini cluster)













London skyline 1616








*



Taken from above 38000 ft which shows London is not a planned city and in fact it is very unpredictable when it comes to variety in architecture.


London, 38000 feet up in the sky by pchidell, on Flickr


----------



## Richardcornish

Birmingham said:


> Also the city skyline looks to be stretching further out with potentially 2 180-200m towers at the goodsyard site.


The top picture above of the city cluster must be ten years old lol, the new shoreditch cluster will also have the principal place tower 165m, one crown plaza 140m and the shoreditch tower 120m, add them to the goodsyard towers and it will be ANOTHER awesome new cluster for london


----------



## Richardcornish

....


----------



## Richardcornish

Fab87 said:


> You must be into north american skylines


North American skylines are great, Europe missed out on the old Art Deco skyscrapers because of World War Two, but canary wharf was designed on the Canadian skyline model so has the internationalist style that North America is known for, I like it


----------



## NWTS

If you take the DLR train that goes through between low/highrise buildings in CW, you will feel like you are in a canadian or american city because of all the signs written in English and the tower names are also like one canada square, 8 canada square, 25 canada square, canada water, 25 bank street, 40 bank street, 10 upper bank street, pan peninsula etc also that 1CS has the same architecture as the three world financial center tower (designed by the same architect) in new york. another advantage of canary wharf is that it is actually surrounded by water and you can hardly see that kind of skyline in the european continent. i hope that it's size will be doubled by 2020 as it's developers initially planned. anyway, london should go forward with it's construction because other cities like moscow and istanbul are doing very well as well.


----------



## NWTS

One of my another favourite rising european skylines "Rotterdam"


eb_37C7632 / Rotterdam vanuit de lucht by Skyline City / Canvas en posters, on Flickr


Rotterdam panorama by Elroy Spelbos, on Flickr


Rotterdam_Panorama by superdupercaddy, on Flickr


----------



## NWTS

"Warsaw" another rising star with a huge potential to enter the ring. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jacek_kadaj/9580030690/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Another shot from Warsaw by Szymon Capiński Photography, on Flickr




"La defense" one of the greatest and mightiest skylines in Europe although it has only one skyscraper atm. 









Photo credit: *Cyril *


----------



## DCFC1

isaidso said:


> London has a lot to look forward to, but will need all those proposals if it wants to close the gap.



London does'nt need to close any 'gaps' ... 

London is a monster and is what it is.


----------



## isaidso

DCFC1 said:


> London does'nt need to close any 'gaps' ...
> 
> London is a monster and is what it is.


This is a skyline thread on a skyscraper site. If this were a museum/gallery thread on an arts site you'd have a point.


----------



## Birmingham

London will need all it's proposals to become a major force internationally in terms of skylines I agree, but in Europe 25% would still likely see it go into a league of it's own in the continent.


----------



## Birmingham

Richardcornish said:


> *The top picture above of the city cluster must be ten years old lol*, the new shoreditch cluster will also have the principal place tower 165m, one crown plaza 140m and the shoreditch tower 120m, add them to the goodsyard towers and it will be ANOTHER awesome new cluster for london



Yes. It's called highlighting the site of the potential goodsyards towers. It wasn't a skyline picture.


----------



## il fenomeno

NWTS said:


> I think you are wrong to say that London skyline will be a mess in the future. Well, the truth is that London has always been a mess when it comes to skyline or the street layouts. Here's some pictures that show London had multiple mini clusters since the beginning of 16th century.
> 
> 
> Taken from above 38000 ft which shows London is not a planned city and in fact it is very unpredictable when it comes to variety in architecture.


of course, london aint a planned city at all, like almost every european city. 
still, it appears to have a surprisingly reasonable structure for its size, with a well defined downtown and a clear distinction between business and residential areas. 
i fear that future developements will delute its present accentuation.


----------



## isaidso

Shoreditch is getting a cluster? I lived there in 2001. :shocked:


----------



## Birmingham

isaidso said:


> Shoreditch is getting a cluster? I lived there in 2001. :shocked:


Shoreditch has lots of planned developments. Broadgate tower started the trend. 

Next major one to rise will be The Stage (40 floors)










Multiple mid-rises though. Think 










Then you have the continental low-rise


----------



## Birmingham

Actually it might be principle place. 51 storeys. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133&page=32

Site is cleared and hoardings have gone up.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow: *By Night City Dream



_Night City Dream_ said:


> 12 октября 2013 года.


----------



## markfos

Are those towers in Moscow on hold? They seem to be at the same stage of construction as they were many months ago.


----------



## isaidso

Birmingham said:


> Shoreditch has lots of planned developments. Broadgate tower started the trend.
> 
> Next major one to rise will be The Stage (40 floors)


It might look unrecognizable when I visit next.


----------



## aarhusforever

markfos said:


> Are those towers in Moscow on hold? They seem to be at the same stage of construction as they were many months ago.


Federation Tower is on hold right now, but the other towers are fine


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Skyline by Maximus8288, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

*evolution of Milan's skyline*

...from user Orcokhan's vantage point. To the right, the Porta Nuova cluster, to the centre-left, City Life, with Dritto Tower u/c in the last picture.



Orcokahn said:


> *MILANO*
> 
> *June 2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *May 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *October 2013*


----------



## Jex7844

*NWTS*/*Richard Cornish*/*S0143*= the same person :bash:


----------



## markfos

^^Yeahh I figured it out a long time ago in London's project $ construction thread.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107622190&postcount=8019

edit:

His other nicks were F-22, and REL as well, so far it's his 5th account we know about.


----------



## Bligh

NWTS said:


> new york also does not have a contiguous skyline. in fact it has 2 separated enormous clusters and imo london shares a similar structure but on a very very very smalllller scale of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidforjas/9701105426/sizes/h/in/[email protected]/


Very good point! London and New York are sister cities - similar in so many ways.


----------



## NWTS

*London* (150m+ Buildings)

_Completed & T/O_


The Shard: 310m
One Canada Square: 235m
Heron Tower: 230m
Leadenhall Building: 225m (T/O)
8 Canada Square: 200m
25 Canada Square: 200m
Tower 42: 183m
St George Wharf Tower: 181m
30 St Mary Axe: 180m
BT Tower: 177m
Broadgate Tower: 164m
One Churchill Place: 156m
25 Bank Street: 153m
40 Bank Street: 153m
10 Upper Bank Street: 151m



_U/C_


The Pinnacle: 288m (On Hold)
Riverside South Tower 1: 237m
Riverside South Tower 2:	186m
100 Bishopsgate:	172m
1 Blackfriars:	163m
20 Fenchurch Street:	160m
Baltimore Wharf Tower:	150m
South Bank Tower:	150m


_Approved_


Columbus Tower:	237m
The Pride: 233m
North Quay Tower 1: 221m
Wood Wharf W07B: 206m
North Quay Tower 3: 203m
One Nine Elms East Tower: 200m
Lansdowne Road Tower: 200m
52-54 Lime Street:	190m
Wood Wharf W06:	187m
Wood Wharf W02:	182 m
Morello Tower	:171 m
Vauxhall Square Tower 1:	168m
Vauxhall Square Tower 2:	168m
Principal Place:	164m
Ludgate House Tower B:	163m
One Nine Elms West Tower:	160m
Ruskin Square Building:	159m
New Covent Garden Market T2:	154m
Wood Wharf W07C	:154m


_Proposed _


The Three Spires: 253m
South Quay Plaza Tower 1: 250m
Diamond Tower: 212m
30 Marsh Wall: 205m
Heron Quays West	186m
Arrowhead Quay Tower 1	178m
Vauxhall Bondway Tower	178m
One Park Place	162m
Arrowhead Quay Tower 2	162m
Cuba Street Tower 1	157m
250 City Road, Tower 1	155m
40 Leadenhall Street	154m
Angel Tower	154m
Millharbour West Building A	150m 

Total (Completed+U/C+Approved) = 42 Buildings 
Total (Completed+U/C+Approved+Proposed) = 56 Buildings


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt* (150m+ Buildings)

*Highest structure (available)*

Europaturm: 337m

*Completed*

1. Commerzbank Tower: 259m
2. Messeturm: 256m
3. Westend Tower: 208m
4. Tower 185: 200m
5. Main Tower: 200m
6. Trianon: 186m
7. ECB Headquarters: 185 (T/O)
8. Taunusturm: 170m (T/O)
9. Opernturm: 170m
10. Silberturm: 166m
11. Westendgate: 159m
12. Deutsche Bank 1: 155m
13. Deutsche Bank 2: 155m
14. Skyper : 154m

*Approved:*

1. Hochhaus am Polizeipräsidium: 180m
2. Marieninsel: 150m

*Proposed/ On Hold:*

1. Millennium Tower: 369
2. Frankfurter Stadthöfe (MAX): 228m
3. Tower One: 212m
4. Bahn Tower: 200m
5. Frankfurter Sparkasse: 197m
6. DZ-Bank: 175m
7. Metzler Bank Turm: 175m
8. Hochhaus Güterplatz: 160m


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Berlin* (150m+ Buildings)

*Highest structure (available)*

Berliner Fernsehturm: 368m
Messe-Funkturm: 150m

*Approved*

1. Estrel Convention Center: 176m
2. Hines Tower: 150m

*Proposed:*

City West Tower: 161m
Alexa Hochhaus: 150m


----------



## 7rani

SO123, it's not the right thread to post Manchester's photo ...


----------



## bbcwallander

7rani said:


> SO123, it's not the right thread to post Manchester's photo ...


because?


----------



## 7rani

there are lots of reasons: no quality, no "world class?!?", no density, nothing?!
This thread is about best european skylines, like Paris, Frankfurt, Moscow, London, Istanbul, Rotterdam, Milan ... not Bonn, Besançon, or Manchester! You can go to the thread "European skylines" and post photos of all european cities ^^


----------



## SoryGregory

Paris/ La Defense


----------



## bbcwallander

7rani said:


> there are lots of reasons: no quality, no "world class?!?", no density, nothing?!
> This thread is about best european skylines, like Paris, Frankfurt, Moscow, London, Istanbul, Rotterdam, Milan ... not Bonn, Besançon, or Manchester! You can go to the thread "European skylines" and post photos of all european cities ^^


Well wanting to see density is slightly childish, but I understand what you mean and world class I do agree with.

Manchester might not have an amazing skyline, but Beetham Tower in Manchester is definitely world class and a worthy addition.

You mention Paris, I'm struggling to name any world class skyscrapers over 150m in Paris, which do you think are world class?


----------



## 7rani

@ SoryGregory: Eiffel tower is just splendid :cheers:


----------



## markfos

7rani said:


> *SO123*, it's not the right thread to post Manchester's photo ...


Why is he allowed to reregister so many times anyway?


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Sid Vicious said:


> 8 and 25 Canada Square are 199m tall. :scouserd:


199.5, which rounds up to 200.


----------



## NWTS

*Benidorm*


Benidorm por Josemere, en Flickr


Benidorm por Josemere, en Flickr


13 miles to Benidorm por lutmans, en Flickr


Benidorm Vista por lutmans, en Flickr


----------



## 7rani

he's really stuck in this forum, mods got tired of banning him everytime he registers. Maybe they decided to give him an other chance this time.


----------



## bbcwallander

7rani said:


> he's really stuck in this forum, mods got tired of banning him everytime he registers. Maybe they decided to give him an other chance this time.


You seem to be getting personal about another forumer which in my book is bullying, why not lay off him, you seem to mention him quite a lot!


----------



## KlausDiggy

I think it's not bad, the S0143 is back.
It always creates something explosive stuff, which makes it in the forum not too boring.
:bash::nuts:


----------



## 7rani

I answered Markfos :angel::angel:


----------



## 7rani

KlausDiggy said:


> I think it's not bad, the S0143 is back.
> It always creates something explosive stuff, makes it is in the forum not too boring.
> :bash::nuts:


He also created other pseudos to like himself through his different accounts :lol::lol:


----------



## KlausDiggy

S0143 is the phantom:lol:


----------



## markfos

Rather like phoenix, he is immortal.


----------



## VitMos

Moscow 
*150+m buildings*
Completed & T/O
1. Mercury City Tower *339m*
2. Eurasia_Tower *309m*
3. City of Capitals (Moscow Tower) * 302m*
4. Naberezhnaya Tower C *268m*
5. Triumph Palace *264m*
6. City of Capitals (St. Petersburg Tower) *257m*
7. Federation Tower (West Tower) *252m*
8. Imperia Tower * 241 m*
9. Moscow State University	*240 m *
10. MosFilm Tower	*213 m* 
11. Hotel Ukraina (Radisson Royal Hotel) *206m*
12. Mirax Plaza *193m*
13. Sparrow Hills Tower 2 *192m*
14. Tricolor 1 *192m*
15. Tricolor 2 *192m*
16. Continental * 184m*
17. Scarlet Sails block IV *181m*
18. Sparrow Hills Tower 1 *177m*
19. Edelweiss * 176m*
20. Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building *176*
21. Sparrow Hills Tower 3 *172m*
22. Nordstar Tower	*172m*
23. Ministry of Foreign Affairs *172 m* 
24. Mirax Plaza *168m*
25. Swissotel Krasnye Holmy *165 m* 
26. WellHouse on Leninsky Avenue *162 m* 
27. Kudrinskaya Square Building	*156 m* 
28. Avenue 77 block 1 *155*
29. Avenue 77 block 2	* 155*
30. Avenue 77 block 3 * 155*
31. Bastion tower *153m*
32. Zagorye tower *153m*
33. GasProm Tower *151m*

 U/C
1. Federation Tower East Tower * 360m*
2. Oko tower 1 *352m*
3. 17-18 IBC *288m*
4. 17-18 IBC *288m*
5. 15 IBC *283m*
6. Evolution Tower *255m*
7. Oko tower 2 *245m*
8. IQ-quarter tower 2 *169m*


Approved
1. 20 IBC * 228m*
2. "Paradise living" *189m*
3. Skypark *172m*
4. "Heart Of The Capital" 1 *160m*
5."Heart Of The Capital" 2 *160m*
6. "Heart Of The Capital" 3 *160m*
7."Heart Of The Capital" 4 *160m*
8. "VSUM" *160m*
9. 12 Khodynskaya street *150m*


----------



## SASH

ND filters FTW! / Euromast / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam 01 by KamZolt, on Flickr


Rotterdam 05 by KamZolt, on Flickr


----------



## NWTS

Stratford skyline silhouette by JB Raw Images, on Flickr


Beacon by arripay, on Flickr


The Queens Walk by gerhard.rasi, on Flickr


----------



## NWTS

VitMos said:


> Moscow
> *150+m buildings*
> Completed & T/O
> 1. Mercury City Tower *339m*
> 2. Eurasia_Tower *309m*
> 3. City of Capitals (Moscow Tower) * 302m*
> 4. Naberezhnaya Tower C *268m*
> 5. Triumph Palace *264m*
> 6. City of Capitals (St. Petersburg Tower) *257m*
> 7. Federation Tower (West Tower) *252m*
> 8. Imperia Tower * 241 m*
> 9. Moscow State University	*240 m *
> 10. MosFilm Tower	*213 m*
> 11. Hotel Ukraina (Radisson Royal Hotel) *206m*
> 12. Mirax Plaza *193m*
> 13. Sparrow Hills Tower 2 *192m*
> 14. Tricolor 1 *192m*
> 15. Tricolor 2 *192m*
> 16. Continental * 184m*
> 17. Scarlet Sails block IV *181m*
> 18. Sparrow Hills Tower 1 *177m*
> 19. Edelweiss * 176m*
> 20. Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building *176*
> 21. Sparrow Hills Tower 3 *172m*
> 22. Nordstar Tower	*172m*
> 23. Ministry of Foreign Affairs *172 m*
> 24. Mirax Plaza *168m*
> 25. Swissotel Krasnye Holmy *165 m*
> 26. WellHouse on Leninsky Avenue *162 m*
> 27. Kudrinskaya Square Building	*156 m*
> 28. Avenue 77 block 1 *155*
> 29. Avenue 77 block 2	* 155*
> 30. Avenue 77 block 3 * 155*
> 31. Bastion tower *153m*
> 32. Zagorye tower *153m*
> 33. GasProm Tower *151m*
> 
> U/C
> 1. Federation Tower East Tower * 360m*
> 2. Oko tower 1 *352m*
> 3. 17-18 IBC *288m*
> 4. 17-18 IBC *288m*
> 5. 15 IBC *283m*
> 6. Evolution Tower *255m*
> 7. Oko tower 2 *245m*
> 8. IQ-quarter tower 2 *169m*
> 
> 
> Approved
> 1. 20 IBC * 228m*
> 2. "Paradise living" *189m*
> 3. Skypark *172m*
> 4. "Heart Of The Capital" 1 *160m*
> 5."Heart Of The Capital" 2 *160m*
> 6. "Heart Of The Capital" 3 *160m*
> 7."Heart Of The Capital" 4 *160m*
> 8. "VSUM" *160m*
> 9. 12 Khodynskaya street *150m*


Mother Moscow = Strong! :yes:


----------



## greatturk

İSTANBUL (150m+ Buildings)

Completed & T/O

1-SAPPHİRE İSTANBUL: 261m
2-ANTHİLL TOWER 1: 210m
3-ANTHİLL TOWER 2: 210m
4-SPİNE TOWER: 202m
5-VARYAP MERİDİAN 1: 198m
6-AGAOGLU ANDROMEDA: 181m
7-İŞBANK TOWER: 181m
8-VARYAP MERİDİAN 2: 180m
9-AK-ASYA TOWER: 173m
10-SOYAK KRİSTAL: 170m
11-ŞİŞLİ PLAZA: 170m
12-ZORLU TOWER: 170m
13-RİVER PLAZA: 170m
14-TERRACE TEMA: 170m
15-TEKSTİLKENT PLAZA 1: 168m
16-TEKSTİLKENT PLAZA 2: 168m
17-42 MASLAK 1: 167m
18-42 MASLAK 2: 167m
19-VARYAP MERİDİAN 3: 164m
20-SELENİUM TWİNS 1: 164m
21-SELENİUM TWİNS 2: 164m
22-MY TOWERLAND: 160m
23-SKY TOWER: 160m
24-EXEN TOWER: 160m
25-RİXOS RESİDANCE: 159m
26-SABANCI CENTER: 158m
27-FOUR WİNDS TOWER 1: 156m
28-FOUR WİNDS TOWER 2: 156m
29-FOUR WİNDS TOWER 3: 156m
30-FOUR WİNDS TOWER 4: 156m 
31-TRUMPH TOWER: 155m
32-UPRİSE ELİTE: 154m
33-SÜZER PLAZA: 154m
34-POLAT TOWER: 152m
35-İSTANBLOOM: 150m



U/C


1-SKYLAND İSTANBUL 1: 287m
2-SKYLAND İSTANBUL 2: 287m
3-METROPOL İSTANBUL: 250m
4-İSTANBUL TOWER: 220m
5-SKYLAND İSTANBUL 3: 200m
6-RENAİSSANCE TOWER: 186m
7-NİDA PALLADİUM: 180m
8-ÇİFTÇİ TOWER 1: 180m
9-ÇİFTÇİ TOWER 2: 180m
10-LEOPARDUS: 178m
11-MASLAK 1453 TOWER A2: 176m
12-TORUN CENTER 1: 160m
13-TORUN CENTER 2: 160m
14-QUASAR İSTANBUL 1: 156m
15-QUASAR İSTANBUL 2: 156m
16-TORUN TOWER: 153m


----------



## NWTS

- edit


----------



## markfos

del


----------



## NWTS

SASH said:


> ND filters FTW! / Euromast / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


Very beautiful picture. Me and my girlfriend are going to Amsterdam and Rotterdam in January. I literally can't wait to take tons of photos.


----------



## bbcwallander

Skyscraper 200m Club - World Rankings

23rd - Moscow (7)
28th - London (6)
33rd - Frankfurt (5)
44th - Madrid (4)
70th - Paris (2)


----------



## Highcliff

this one in docklands....:drool::drool::master::master::rock::rock:


NWTS said:


> *25 Churchill Place* | CW
> 
> 
> Canary Wharf by Boxing Clever's Visual Forum, on Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

London is almost above the/this skyline stuff.. excuse the pun there .. lol

It's skyline is maybe worse than Edmonton's in Canada .. 

And folk on here who get off on that fair play lol lol 

To me a skyline means more when I'm aware of the skyline's impact upon history and humanity ect ect


----------



## Highcliff

imagine london in 23rd century....








http://londonist.com/2013/04/new-star-trek-trailer-depicts-future-london.php


----------



## Erhan

*Istanbul*









http://martiistanbulhotel.com/En/Terrace

I estimated the heights with floor-to-floor height 3,6m for projects with unknown heights.


*Completed*


Istanbul Sapphire - 261m
Varyap Meridian Grand Tower 1 - 198m
Anthill Residence 1 - 195m
Anthill Residence 2 - 195m
İşbank Tower 1 - 181m
Varyap Meridian Grand Tower 2 - 180m
Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower 1 - 172.6m
Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower 2 - 172.6m
Şişli Plaza - 170m
Tekstilkent Plaza 1 - 168m
Tekstilkent Plaza 2 - 168m
Varyap Meridian Grand Tower 3 - 164m
Selenium Twins 1 - 165m
Selenium Twins 2 - 165m
Sky Tower 1 - 160m
Rixos Bomonti Residence - 159m
Akbank Tower - 158m
Park Arkon Residence 1 - 155m
Trump Towers Istanbul - 155m
Uprise Elite - 154m
Süzer Plaza Ritz-Carlton - 154m
Polat Tower Residence - 153m
Dumankaya Ikon 1 - 149m
Dumankaya Ikon 2 - 149m
Dumankaya Ikon 3 - 149m

*T/O*


Spine Tower - 201m
My Towerland - 181m
Zorlu Levent Tower - 170m
River Plaza 1 - 170m
River Plaza 2 - 170m
Terrace Tema 1 - 170m
42 Maslak 1 - 167m
42 Maslak 2 - 167m
EXEN Plaza - 160m
Soyak Tower - 160m
Four Winds 1 - 156m
Four Winds 2 - 156m
Four Winds 3 - 156m
Four Winds 4 - 156m
Istanbloom - 150m

*U/C*


Skyland 1 - 287m
Skyland 2 - 287m
Metropol Istanbul - 250m
Kayakule - 220m
Çintemani Istanbul - 212m
Skyland 3 - 200m
Maslak 1453 1 - 55fl
Maslak 1453 2 - 55fl
Maslak 1453 3 - 55fl
Maslak 1453 4 - 55fl
Maslak 1453 5 - 55fl
Maslak 1453 6 - 55fl
Maslak 1453 7 - 55fl
Bomonti Time - 195m
Ronesans Tower - 185m
Viaport Venezia 1 - 51fl
Cıftcı Tower 1 - 180m
Cıftcı Tower 2 - 180m
Nida Palladium - 180m
Sarphan Finans Park - 178m
Torun Tower - 177,6m
Emaar Boulevardi Hotel - 49fl 
Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower 3 - 172.6m
Viaport Venezia 2 - 45fl
Viaport Venezia 3 - 45fl
Viaport Venezia 4 - 45fl
Viaport Venezia 5 - 45fl
Torun Center 1 -160m
Torun Center 2 -160m
Quasar Istanbul 1 - 156m
Quasar Istanbul 2 - 156m

*On-Hold*


Diamond of Istanbul - 270m

*Approved*


Municipality Center - 340m
Halkbank IFC Tower 1 - 46fl 
Luxist Residance - 150m

*Proposed*


Project by Broadway Malyan - 571m
Nurol Seyrantepe Project - 200m
Tasyapi Sisli Project 1 - 69fl
Kaptanpaşa Residance - 60fl
Tasyapi Sisli Project 2 - 56fl
Le Prue - 55fl
Tilaga Kartal Tower - 50fl
DPC Tower - 48fl
Agaoglu Residential Tower - 46fl
Boz Group Tower - 162m
Ziraat Office Tower - 153m


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*







































































by Sergey Alimov


----------



## Brad

What does this mean? the link, please.



bbcwallander said:


> Skyscraper 200m Club - World Rankings
> 
> 23rd - Moscow (7)
> 28th - London (6)
> 33rd - Frankfurt (5)
> 44th - Madrid (4)
> 70th - Paris (2)


----------



## bbcwallander

Brad said:


> What does this mean? the link, please.


It's the number of buildings over 200m in each city.


----------



## ultEmate

bbcwallander said:


> It's the number of buildings over 200m in each city.


Well then, the Moscow number is completely off. Federation (2), MCT, Eurasia, CoC (2), Naberezhnaya tower, Triumph Palace, Imperia, Evolution, Oko (2), Mosfilm, Ukraine Hotel, Moscow State University are all higher than 200m.


----------



## Brad

bbcwallander said:


> It's the number of buildings over 200m in each city.


NOT 7
1.Mercury City Tower 339m
2. Eurasia_Tower 309m
3. City of Capitals (Moscow Tower) 302m
4. Naberezhnaya Tower C 268m
5. Triumph Palace 264m
6. City of Capitals (St. Petersburg Tower) 257m
7. Federation Tower (West Tower) 252m
8. Imperia Tower 241 m
9. Moscow State University	240 m 
10. MosFilm Tower	213 m	
11. Hotel Ukraina (Radisson Royal Hotel) 206m


----------



## Union.SLO

Wien :cheers:



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> Donaucity + Millenium Tower


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *РВСН*


----------



## 7rani

all these rankings don't make a sense ^^


----------



## NWTS

Erhan said:


> *Istanbul*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Approved*
> 
> Municipality Center - 340m
> Halkbank IFC Tower 1 - 46fl
> Luxist Residance - 150m


Great to see Istanbul is getting a supertall which will be even taller than the approved buildings in Paris. There will always be successors sooner or later. IMO it is more important to have the original and iconic buildings. The Shard will soon be not the tallest building in the EU, but it can always be recognized as the first supertall building in the EU. Go Istanbul, Moscow and London (Non Eurozone Megacities are booming!)


----------



## 7rani

Ehem Ehem ... some people forget that "Eiffel tower" in PARIS is the first supertall building in the world ^^ (and was built 2 centuries ago)


----------



## bbcwallander

7rani said:


> Ehem Ehem ... some people forget that "Eiffel tower" in PARIS is the first supertall building in the world ^^ (and was built 2 centuries ago)


Not classified as a building though is it!

Paris only has 2 buildings over 200m and neither of those are what you would call world class.

Paris isn't known for skyscrapers, there are only 2!


----------



## NWTS

London


Eye to Ben by HeikkiA, on Flickr


Living In The Shadows Of Giants - London City by Simon & His Camera, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bocianix/10400949605/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/blodandbirm/8736701064/sizes/l/in/photostream/


London Business District by john_peter_mcgrath, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/abnormallyaverage/10390892305/sizes/k/in/[email protected]/

(London can offer multiple differently designed skylines and therefore IMO the pictures are not boring to look at as they are all different)


----------



## Jex7844

bbcwallander said:


> Not classified as a building though is it!
> 
> Paris only has 2 buildings over 200m and neither of those are what you would call world class.
> 
> Paris isn't known for skyscrapers, *there are only 2*!


Which are?


*bbcwallander*/*NWTS*= SAME PERSON AGAIN!!!:bash:


----------



## JanVL

I was in London in August this year. Amazed to see the huge changes and developments since my last visit in April 2011. Especially when entering London with the Eurostar at St. Pancras, it was nice to see the new towers being build along the railway. 

The Shard is beautiful as well, unfortunately I didn't make to the top this time. Hopefully next year or in 2 years.

*London: Europe's definite number one!*


----------



## bbcwallander

Jex7844 said:


> Which are?
> 
> 
> *bbcwallander*/*NWTS*= SAME PERSON AGAIN!!!:bash:


Please don't slander me, I'm am definitely not NWTS, thank you very much!!!

It is also against forum rules to discuss other forumers.


----------



## 7rani

bbcwallander said:


> *Not classified as a building though is it!*
> 
> Paris only has 2 buildings over 200m and neither of those are what you would call world class.
> 
> Paris isn't known for skyscrapers, there are only 2!




Yes, it's not just a building, it's a magnificient architectural creation. (and the most known supertall in the world ):master::master:

You also forget that Tour Montparnasse was buit between 1969 and 1973, so maybe it's stupid to compare it with a skyscraper built in 2010 (for example) :lol:

Tour first is a world class, I really prefer it than the disfugured skyscrapers (and also "fryscraper" :nuts: ) they're laying in London (Ps: good job, you have built a very nice skyscraper to cook cheese omelette in street, I will try it next time I go to London) :cheers:


----------



## bbcwallander

7rani said:


> Yes, it's not just a building, it's a magnificient architectural creation. (and the most known supertall in the world ):master::master:
> 
> You also forget that Tour Montparnasse was buit between 1969 and 1973, so maybe it's stupid to compare it with a skyscraper built in 2010 (for example) :lol:
> 
> Tour first is a world class, I really prefer it than the disfugured skyscrapers (and also "fryscraper" :nuts: ) they're laying in London (Ps: good job, you have built a very nice skyscraper to cook cheese omelette in street, I will try it next time I go to London) :cheers:


Why bring up the Eiffel Tower if it is stupid to compare Montparnasse? Do you not see contradiction?

You are welcome to Tour First.

Enjoy your cheese omelette!


----------



## bbcwallander

Europe - Number of Skyscrapers (SSC Classification - 200m+)

1. Moscow (11)
2. London (6)
3. Frankfurt (5)
4. Madrid (4)
5. Istanbul (2)
6. Paris (2)


----------



## 7rani

> Why bring up the Eiffel Tower then? You have contradicted yourself!


It's so simple, and you didn't get it :nuts:
What I said, that comparing style (what you call world class) of 2 skyscraper builts in 2 shifted periods (40 years) is stupid
but, there are both tall ^^
Is it clear now?

PS: "Tour Eiffel" is very unique supertall in the world.


----------



## 7rani

bbcwallander said:


> Europe - Number of Skyscrapers (SSC Classification - 200m+)
> 
> 1. Moscow (11)
> 2. London (6)
> 3. Frankfurt (5)
> 4. Madrid (4)
> 5. Istanbul (2)
> 6. Paris (2)





> Skyscraper 200m Club - World Rankings
> 
> 23rd - Moscow (7)
> 28th - London (6)
> 33rd - Frankfurt (5)
> 44th - Madrid (4)
> 70th - Paris (2)


So, it was not official (like the latest one), just a stupid ranking given by you :angel:


----------



## bbcwallander

7rani said:


> It's so simple, and you didn't get it :nuts:
> What I said, that comparing style (what you call world class) of 2 skyscraper builts in 2 shifted periods (40 years) is stupid
> but, there are both tall ^^
> Is it clear now?
> 
> PS: "Tour Eiffel" is very unique supertall in the world.


As much as like the Eiffel Tower, and i do, i'm afraid it isn't classed as a supertall skyscraper, sorry!


----------



## bbcwallander

7rani said:


> So, it was not official (like the latest one), just a stupid ranking given by you :angel:


No not me, this list is taken from the SSC list in the World Forum, strange you think it is stupid, you are on a skyscraper forum?

*Europe - Number of Skyscrapers (SSC Classification - 200m+)*

1. Moscow (9)
2. London (6)
3. Frankfurt (5)
4. Madrid (4)
5. Istanbul (2)
6. Paris (2)


----------



## 7rani

Roughly, I encourage Moscow, Warsaw, London, Rotterdam and Istanbul, emergent skylines in Europe. Just go ahead and try to catch Paris and Frankfurt (Which are also moving, but slowly).


----------



## bbcwallander

*Europe - List of all current and proposed skyscrapers (SSC classification - 200m+)*

*London*

*Completed & T/O (6)*
1. The Shard: 310m
2. One Canada Square: 235m
3. Heron Tower: 230m
4. Leadenhall Building: 225m (T/O)
5. 8 Canada Square: 200m
6. 25 Canada Square: 200m

*U/C (2)*
1. The Pinnacle: 288m (On Hold)
2. Riverside South Tower 1: 237m

*Approved (7)*
1. Columbus Tower: 237m
2. The Pride: 233m
3. North Quay Tower 1: 221m
4. Wood Wharf W07B: 206m
5. North Quay Tower 3: 203m
6. One Nine Elms East Tower: 200m
7. Lansdowne Road Tower: 200m

*Proposed (4)*
1. The Three Spires: 253m
2. South Quay Plaza Tower 1: 250m
3. Diamond Tower: 212m
4. 30 Marsh Wall: 205m

*Frankfurt*

*Completed (5)*
1. Commerzbank Tower: 259m
2. Messeturm: 256m
3. Westend Tower: 208m
4. Main Tower: 200m
5. Tower 185: 200m

*Proposed (4)*
1. Millennium Tower: 369m
2. Frankfurter Stadthöfe: 228m
3. Tower 1: 212m
4. Bahn Tower: 200m

*Madrid*

*Completed (4)*
1. Torre Caja Madrid: 250m
2. Torre de Cristal: 250m
3. Torre PwC: 236m
4. Torre Espacio: 230m

*Paris*

*Built: (2)*
1. Tour First: 231m
2. Tour Maine Montparnasse: 210m

*Approved: (4)*
1. Hermitage Plaza 1: 323m (Approved)
2. Hermitage Plaza 2: 323m (Approved)
3. Tour Phare: 300m (On Hold)
4. Tour Air²: 220m (Approved)

Anyone want to add Istanbul and Moscow to this list to get the full picture?


----------



## bus driver

Fixed



bbcwallander said:


> Europe - List of all current and proposed skyscrapers (SSC classification - 200m+)
> 
> *Moscow*
> 
> *Completed & T/O (9)*
> 1.Mercury City Tower: 339m
> 2. Eurasia Tower: 309m
> 3. City of Capitals (Moscow Tower): 302m
> 4. Naberezhnaya Tower C: 268m
> 5. City of Capitals (St. Petersburg Tower): 257m
> 6. Federation Tower (West Tower): 252m
> 7. Imperia Tower: 241 m
> 8. Triumph Palace: 218 m
> 9. MosFilm Tower: 213 m
> 
> Moscow State University: 240 with spire, 183 roof
> 
> *U/C (4)*
> 1. Federation Tower East: 354m (On hold)
> 2. OKO 1: 352m
> 3. Evolution tower: 255m
> 4. OKO 2: 245m
> 
> *Approved (3)*
> 1. Plot 17-18 MIBC Tower1: 288m (preparation)
> 2. Plot 17-18 MIBC Tower2: 288m (preparation)
> 3. Plot 15 MIBC: 283m (preparation)
> 
> *Proposed (1)*
> 1. Plot 20 MIBC: 228m


----------



## bbcwallander

*Europe - List of all current and proposed skyscrapers (SSC classification - 200m+)*

*1st Moscow (World Ranking 20th)*

*Completed & T/O (9)*
1. Mercury City Tower: 339m
2. Eurasia Tower: 309m
3. City of Capitals (Moscow Tower): 302m
4. Naberezhnaya Tower C: 268m
5. City of Capitals (St. Petersburg Tower): 257m
6. Federation Tower (West Tower): 252m
7. Imperia Tower: 241m
8. Triumph Palace: 218m
9. MosFilm Tower: 213m

Moscow State University: 240m with spire, 183m roof

*U/C (4)*
1. Federation Tower East: 354m (On hold)
2. OKO 1: 352m
3. Evolution tower: 255m
4. OKO 2: 245m

*Approved (3)*
1. Plot 17-18 MIBC Tower1: 288m
2. Plot 17-18 MIBC Tower2: 288m
3. Plot 15 MIBC: 283m

*Proposed (1)*
1. Plot 20 MIBC: 228m


*2nd London (World Ranking 28th)*

*Completed & T/O (6)*
1. The Shard: 310m
2. One Canada Square: 235m
3. Heron Tower: 230m
4. Leadenhall Building: 225m (T/O)
5. 8 Canada Square: 200m
6. 25 Canada Square: 200m

*U/C (2)*
1. The Pinnacle: 288m (On Hold)
2. Riverside South Tower 1: 237m

*Approved (7)*
1. Columbus Tower: 237m
2. The Pride: 233m
3. North Quay Tower 1: 221m
4. Wood Wharf W07B: 206m
5. North Quay Tower 3: 203m
6. One Nine Elms East Tower: 200m
7. Lansdowne Road Tower: 200m

*Proposed (4)*
1. The Three Spires: 253m
2. South Quay Plaza Tower 1: 250m
3. Diamond Tower: 212m
4. 30 Marsh Wall: 205m


*3rd Frankfurt (World Ranking 33rd)*

*Completed (5)*
1. Commerzbank Tower: 259m
2. Messeturm: 256m
3. Westend Tower: 208m
4. Main Tower: 200m
5. Tower 185: 200m

*Proposed (4)*
1. Millennium Tower: 369m
2. Frankfurter Stadthöfe: 228m
3. Tower 1: 212m
4. Bahn Tower: 200m


*4th Madrid (World Ranking 45th)*

*Completed (4)*
1. Torre Caja Madrid: 250m
2. Torre de Cristal: 250m
3. Torre PwC: 236m
4. Torre Espacio: 230m


*5th Paris (World Ranking 71st)*

*Completed (2)*
1. Tour First: 231m
2. Tour Maine Montparnasse: 210m

*Approved (4)*
1. Hermitage Plaza 1: 323m (Approved)
2. Hermitage Plaza 2: 323m (Approved)
3. Tour Phare: 300m (On Hold)
4. Tour Air²: 220m (Approved)

Anyone want to add Istanbul to this list to get the full picture?


----------



## bbcwallander

^^^ This list gives a real insight to how the skylines of Europe will evolve over the next 10/15 years.

Would be good to put Istanbul and any other proposals on here too!


----------



## Apteryx

Just to complete...

*Milan* (1)

*Completed* (1)
1. Unicredit Tower: 231m

*U/C* (1)
1. Il Dritto: 207m


----------



## NWTS

*List of European cities by total number of 200+ buildings (Built+U/C+Approved+Proposed)*



London: 19 
Moscow: 17
Istanbul: 12-15 (?)
Frankfurt: 9
Paris: 6
Madrid: 4
Warsaw: 3
Milan: 2
Vienna: 2


----------



## bbcwallander

*Europe - List of all current and proposed skyscrapers (SSC classification - 200m+)*

*1st Moscow (World Ranking 20th)*

*Completed & T/O (9)*
1. Mercury City Tower: 339m
2. Eurasia Tower: 309m
3. City of Capitals (Moscow Tower): 302m
4. Naberezhnaya Tower C: 268m
5. City of Capitals (St. Petersburg Tower): 257m
6. Federation Tower (West Tower): 252m
7. Imperia Tower: 241m
8. Triumph Palace: 218m
9. MosFilm Tower: 213m

Moscow State University: 240m with spire, 183m roof

*U/C (4)*
1. Federation Tower East: 354m (On hold)
2. OKO 1: 352m
3. Evolution tower: 255m
4. OKO 2: 245m

*Approved (3)*
1. Plot 17-18 MIBC Tower1: 288m
2. Plot 17-18 MIBC Tower2: 288m
3. Plot 15 MIBC: 283m

*Proposed (1)*
1. Plot 20 MIBC: 228m


*2nd London (World Ranking 28th)*

*Completed & T/O (6)*
1. The Shard: 310m
2. One Canada Square: 235m
3. Heron Tower: 230m
4. Leadenhall Building: 225m (T/O)
5. 8 Canada Square: 200m
6. 25 Canada Square: 200m

*U/C (2)*
1. The Pinnacle: 288m (On Hold)
2. Riverside South Tower 1: 237m

*Approved (7)*
1. Columbus Tower: 237m
2. The Pride: 233m
3. North Quay Tower 1: 221m
4. Wood Wharf W07B: 206m
5. North Quay Tower 3: 203m
6. One Nine Elms East Tower: 200m
7. Lansdowne Road Tower: 200m

*Proposed (4)*
1. The Three Spires: 253m
2. South Quay Plaza Tower 1: 250m
3. Diamond Tower: 212m
4. 30 Marsh Wall: 205m


*3rd Frankfurt (World Ranking 33rd)*

*Completed (5)*
1. Commerzbank Tower: 259m
2. Messeturm: 256m
3. Westend Tower: 208m
4. Main Tower: 200m
5. Tower 185: 200m

*Proposed (4)*
1. Millennium Tower: 369m
2. Frankfurter Stadthöfe: 228m
3. Tower 1: 212m
4. Bahn Tower: 200m


*4th Madrid (World Ranking 45th)*

*Completed (4)*
1. Torre Caja Madrid: 250m
2. Torre de Cristal: 250m
3. Torre PwC: 236m
4. Torre Espacio: 230m


*5th Paris (World Ranking 71st)*

*Completed (2)*
1. Tour First: 231m
2. Tour Maine Montparnasse: 210m

*Approved (4)*
1. Hermitage Plaza 1: 323m (Approved)
2. Hermitage Plaza 2: 323m (Approved)
3. Tour Phare: 300m (On Hold)
4. Tour Air²: 220m (Approved)


*6th Milan*

*Completed (1)*
1. Unicredit Tower: 231m

*U/C (1)*
1. Il Dritto: 207m

Anyone want to add Istanbul and Warsaw to this list to get the full picture?


----------



## NWTS

^

*Completed*


Istanbul Sapphire - 261m
Spine Tower - 201m



*U/C*


Skyland 1 - 287m
Skyland 2 - 287m
Diamond of Istanbul - 270m (On Hold)
Metropol Istanbul - 250m
Kayakule - 220m
Çintemani Istanbul - 212m
Skyland 3 - 200m
Maslak 1453 1 - 55fl - ?
Maslak 1453 2 - 55fl - ?
Maslak 1453 3 - 55fl - ?
Maslak 1453 4 - 55fl - ?
Maslak 1453 5 - 55fl - ?
Maslak 1453 6 - 55fl - ?
Maslak 1453 7 - 55fl - ?




*Approved*



Municipality Center - 340m


*Proposed*



Project by Broadway Malyan - 571m
Nurol Seyrantepe Project - 200m
Tasyapi Sisli Project 1 - 69fl - ?
Kaptanpaşa Residance - 60fl - ?
Tasyapi Sisli Project 2 - 56fl - ?
Le Prue - 55fl - ?
Tilaga Kartal Tower - 50fl - ?


----------



## WMS

This thread is about existing skylines or virtual? Just asking.


----------



## bbcwallander

*Europe - List of all current and proposed skyscrapers (SSC classification - 200m+)*

*1st Moscow (World Ranking 20th)*

*Completed & T/O (9)*
1. Mercury City Tower: 339m
2. Eurasia Tower: 309m
3. City of Capitals (Moscow Tower): 302m
4. Naberezhnaya Tower C: 268m
5. City of Capitals (St. Petersburg Tower): 257m
6. Federation Tower (West Tower): 252m
7. Imperia Tower: 241m
8. Triumph Palace: 218m
9. MosFilm Tower: 213m

10. Moscow State University: 240m with spire, 183m roof

*U/C (4)*
11. Federation Tower East: 354m (On hold)
12. OKO 1: 352m
13. Evolution tower: 255m
14. OKO 2: 245m

*Approved (3)*
15. Plot 17-18 MIBC Tower1: 288m
16. Plot 17-18 MIBC Tower2: 288m
17. Plot 15 MIBC: 283m

*Proposed (1)*
18. Plot 20 MIBC: 228m


*2nd London (World Ranking 28th)*

*Completed & T/O (6)*
1. The Shard: 310m
2. One Canada Square: 235m
3. Heron Tower: 230m
4. Leadenhall Building: 225m (T/O)
5. 8 Canada Square: 200m
6. 25 Canada Square: 200m

*U/C (2)*
7. The Pinnacle: 288m (On Hold)
8. Riverside South Tower 1: 237m

*Approved (7)*
9. Columbus Tower: 237m
10. The Pride: 233m
11. North Quay Tower 1: 221m
12. Wood Wharf W07B: 206m
13. North Quay Tower 3: 203m
14. One Nine Elms East Tower: 200m
15. Lansdowne Road Tower: 200m

*Proposed (4)*
16. The Three Spires: 253m
17. South Quay Plaza Tower 1: 250m
18. Diamond Tower: 212m
19. 30 Marsh Wall: 205m


*3rd Frankfurt (World Ranking 33rd)*

*Completed (5)*
1. Commerzbank Tower: 259m
2. Messeturm: 256m
3. Westend Tower: 208m
4. Main Tower: 200m
5. Tower 185: 200m

*Proposed (4)*
6. Millennium Tower: 369m
7. Frankfurter Stadthöfe: 228m
8. Tower 1: 212m
9. Bahn Tower: 200m


*4th Madrid (World Ranking 45th)*

*Completed (4)*
1. Torre Caja Madrid: 250m
2. Torre de Cristal: 250m
3. Torre PwC: 236m
4. Torre Espacio: 230m


*5th Istanbul (World Ranking 63rd)*

*Completed & T/O (2)*
1. Istanbul Sapphire: 261m
2. Spine Tower: 201m

*U/C (13)*
3. Skyland 1: 287m
4. Skyland 2: 287m
5. Metropol Istanbul: 250m
6. Kayakule: 220m
7. Çintemani Istanbul: 212m
8. Skyland 3: 200m
9. Maslak 1453 1: 55fl - ?
10. Maslak 1453 2: 55fl - ?
11. Maslak 1453 3: 55fl - ?
12. Maslak 1453 4: 55fl - ?
13. Maslak 1453 5: 55fl - ?
14. Maslak 1453 6: 55fl - ?
15. Maslak 1453 7: 55fl - ?

*On-Hold (1)*
16. Diamond of Istanbul: 270m

*Approved (1)*
17. Municipality Center: 340m

*Proposed*
18. Project by Broadway Malyan: 571m
19. Nurol Seyrantepe Project: 200m
20. Tasyapi Sisli Project 1: 69fl - ?
21. Kaptanpaşa Residance: 60fl - ?
22. Tasyapi Sisli Project 2: 56fl - ?
23. Le Prue: 55fl - ?
24. Tilaga Kartal Tower: 50fl - ?


*6th Paris (World Ranking 71st)*

*Completed (2)*
1. Tour First: 231m
2. Tour Maine Montparnasse: 210m

*Approved (4)*
3. Hermitage Plaza 1: 323m (Approved)
4. Hermitage Plaza 2: 323m (Approved)
5. Tour Phare: 300m (On Hold)
6. Tour Air²: 220m (Approved)


*7th Milan*

*Completed (1)*
1. Unicredit Tower: 231m (Spire) 146m (Roof)

*U/C (1)*
2. Il Dritto: 207m

Anyone want to add Warsaw to this list to get the full picture?


----------



## Apteryx

So in Italy we have a third Skyscraper, is U/C and is in *Turin*.

*U/C *(1)
Regione Piemonte: 209m


----------



## NWTS

Madrid has 4 skyscrapers and Warsaw has about 3 including the U/C ones.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CW after approved towers are built.


----------



## Astyan

Among top ranked European cities for skyscrapers, I have been to London, Moscow, Frankfurt and I live in Paris.

My opinion about each of these:

- London: truly impressive new developments, the contrast with Paris is very significant. That's what I call an "Old World" capital that is still evolving.

- Frankfurt: a personal favorite, very "clean" and elegant. I understand the nickname "Manhattan am Main".

- Moscow: Moskva City still lacks coherence but boy, do they build high. The rest of the city's skyline is quite impressive as well, in a raw kind of way, with the Seven Sisters buildings that are located in Moscow looming in the distance. I absolutely love the Moscow University building, it's a monster.

- Paris: La Defense is a really dense and satisfying cluster, but the lack of a defining 300+ makes it rather bland. The Hermitage project could improve this. The most frustrating aspect of Paris is the utter conservatism of the population. Any project that is above 100 meters is bound to get fierce opposition.


----------



## Erhan

WMS said:


> This thread is about existing skylines or virtual? Just asking.


It's a thread for discussing the "best" European skyline. Since "best" is a subjective term I think we are free to discuss what we consider important.

I think we used to only share picture of existing skylines but I like this way is better, because it's a discussion thread. If people wanna share and see only pictures there's a photo thread for that.


----------



## JanVL

bbcwallander said:


> Anyone want to add Warsaw to this list to get the full picture?


*Poland:*

*Warsaw (3)*

*Completed (2)*
1. Palace of Culture and Science: 237m
2. Warsaw Trade Tower: 208m

*U/C (1)*
1. Warsaw Spire: 220m

*Wroclaw (1)*

*Completed (1)*
1. Sky Tower: 212m


----------



## JanVL

*Sky Tower in Wroclaw, Poland*

^^









by Skansen









source


----------



## bbcwallander

*Europe - List of all current and proposed skyscrapers (SSC classification - 200m+)*

*1st Moscow (World Ranking 20th)*

*Completed & T/O (9)*
1. Mercury City Tower: 339m
2. Eurasia Tower: 309m
3. City of Capitals (Moscow Tower): 302m
4. Naberezhnaya Tower C: 268m
5. City of Capitals (St. Petersburg Tower): 257m
6. Federation Tower (West Tower): 252m
7. Imperia Tower: 241m
8. Triumph Palace: 218m
9. MosFilm Tower: 213m

10. Moscow State University: 240m with spire, 183m roof

*U/C (4)*
11. Federation Tower East: 354m (On hold)
12. OKO 1: 352m
13. Evolution tower: 255m
14. OKO 2: 245m

*Approved (3)*
15. Plot 17-18 MIBC Tower1: 288m
16. Plot 17-18 MIBC Tower2: 288m
17. Plot 15 MIBC: 283m

*Proposed (1)*
18. Plot 20 MIBC: 228m


*2nd London (World Ranking 28th)*

*Completed & T/O (6)*
1. The Shard: 310m
2. One Canada Square: 235m
3. Heron Tower: 230m
4. Leadenhall Building: 225m (T/O)
5. 8 Canada Square: 200m
6. 25 Canada Square: 200m

*U/C (2)*
7. The Pinnacle: 288m (On Hold)
8. Riverside South Tower 1: 237m

*Approved (7)*
9. Columbus Tower: 237m
10. The Pride: 233m
11. North Quay Tower 1: 221m
12. Wood Wharf W07B: 206m
13. North Quay Tower 3: 203m
14. One Nine Elms East Tower: 200m
15. Lansdowne Road Tower: 200m

*Proposed (4)*
16. The Three Spires: 253m
17. South Quay Plaza Tower 1: 250m
18. Diamond Tower: 212m
19. 30 Marsh Wall: 205m


*3rd Frankfurt (World Ranking 33rd)*

*Completed (5)*
1. Commerzbank Tower: 259m
2. Messeturm: 256m
3. Westend Tower: 208m
4. Main Tower: 200m
5. Tower 185: 200m

*Proposed (4)*
6. Millennium Tower: 369m
7. Frankfurter Stadthöfe: 228m
8. Tower 1: 212m
9. Bahn Tower: 200m


*4th Madrid (World Ranking 45th)*

*Completed (4)*
1. Torre Caja Madrid: 250m
2. Torre de Cristal: 250m
3. Torre PwC: 236m
4. Torre Espacio: 230m


*5th Istanbul (World Ranking 63rd)*

*Completed & T/O (2)*
1. Istanbul Sapphire: 261m
2. Spine Tower: 201m

*U/C (13)*
3. Skyland 1: 287m
4. Skyland 2: 287m
5. Metropol Istanbul: 250m
6. Kayakule: 220m
7. Çintemani Istanbul: 212m
8. Skyland 3: 200m
9. Maslak 1453 1: 55fl - ?
10. Maslak 1453 2: 55fl - ?
11. Maslak 1453 3: 55fl - ?
12. Maslak 1453 4: 55fl - ?
13. Maslak 1453 5: 55fl - ?
14. Maslak 1453 6: 55fl - ?
15. Maslak 1453 7: 55fl - ?

*On-Hold (1)*
16. Diamond of Istanbul: 270m

*Approved (1)*
17. Municipality Center: 340m

*Proposed*
18. Project by Broadway Malyan: 571m
19. Nurol Seyrantepe Project: 200m
20. Tasyapi Sisli Project 1: 69fl - ?
21. Kaptanpaşa Residance: 60fl - ?
22. Tasyapi Sisli Project 2: 56fl - ?
23. Le Prue: 55fl - ?
24. Tilaga Kartal Tower: 50fl - ?


*6th Warsaw*

*Completed (2)*
1. Palace of Culture and Science: 237m
2. Warsaw Trade Tower: 208m

*U/C (1)*
3. Warsaw Spire: 220m


*7th Paris (World Ranking 71st)*

*Completed (2)*
1. Tour First: 231m
2. Tour Maine Montparnasse: 210m

*Approved (4)*
3. Hermitage Plaza 1: 323m (Approved)
4. Hermitage Plaza 2: 323m (Approved)
5. Tour Phare: 300m (On Hold)
6. Tour Air²: 220m (Approved)


*8th Milan*

*Completed (1)*
1. Unicredit Tower: 231m (Spire) 146m (Roof)

*U/C (1)*
2. Il Dritto: 207m


*9th Wroclaw*

*Completed (1)*
1. Sky Tower: 212m


*10th Turin *

*U/C (1)*
1. Regione Piemonte: 209m



Anyone want to add Vienna?

I'm pretty sure there are some more skyscrapers going up in Euroland


----------



## JanVL

bbcwallander said:


> Anyone want to add Warsaw or Vienna?
> 
> I'm pretty sure there are some more skyscrapers going up in Euroland


*Poland:*

*Warsaw (3)*

*Completed (2)*
1. Palace of Culture and Science: 237m
2. Warsaw Trade Tower: 208m

*U/C (1)*
1. Warsaw Spire: 220m

*Wroclaw (1)*

*Completed (1)*
1. Sky Tower: 212m


----------



## bbcwallander

JanVL said:


> *Poland:*
> 
> *Warsaw (3)*
> 
> *Completed (2)*
> 1. Palace of Culture and Science: 237m
> 2. Warsaw Trade Tower: 208m
> 
> *U/C (1)*
> 1. Warsaw Spire: 220m
> 
> *Wroclaw (1)*
> 
> *Completed (1)*
> 1. Sky Tower: 212m


^^^ Added, thanks for the contribution, loving the Sky Tower, very cool!


----------



## TimeAndTide

What is happening here ?


----------



## Yellow Fever

guys, we need photos, not the lists of the existing and proposed skyscrapers.


----------



## markfos

TimeAndTide said:


> What is happening here ?


 
SO143 is happening.


----------



## Erhan

:cheers:


Istanbul panoramic H by toya kis, on Flickr

Huuuge version can be found here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10390167424/sizes/k/


----------



## NWTS

:master: Underrated Amazing City & Stunning Skyline!!!


----------



## Erhan

There are 23 (or even more) towers U/C and not yet visible in this picture


----------



## NWTS

^ Epic! 



Erhan said:


> :cheers:
> 
> 
> Istanbul panoramic H by toya kis, on Flickr
> 
> Huuuge version can be found here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10390167424/sizes/k/


----------



## Union.SLO

bbcwallander said:


> Anyone want to add Vienna?


*Vienna*

*Completed (2)*
1. DC Tower 1: 250m (Antenna) 220m (Roof)
2. Millennium Tower: 202m (Antenna) 171m (Roof)


----------



## aarhusforever

Thank you for all the skyline-facts, guys :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Rotterdam ontwaakt by WilcozPics, on Flickr


Ochtendgloren Kop van Zuid - Rotterdam by WilcozPics, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

A List of all current and proposed skyscrapers (SSC classification - 200m+) for cities in Europe makes no sense! A city with only 1 or 2 skyscrapers and barely no high-rises does not make a good skyline.

This is a list of cities with the most high-rise buildings. A high-rise is defined as a structure at least 35 metres (115 ft) or 12 stories tall. Cities with 100 or more high-rise buildings are listed here.

Rank City Country Buildings Population 

1 Hong Kong Hong Kong 7,896 7,061,200
2 New York CityUnited States 6,504 8,336,897
3 São Paulo Brazil 6,467 11,316,149
4 Singapore Singapore 4,764 5,312,400
5 Caracas[1] Venezuela 3,864 5,962,259
*6 Moscow* Russia 3,754 10,452,000
7 Seoul South Korea 2,955 10,421,782
8 Rio de Janeiro Brazil 2,947 6,161,047
9 Tokyo Japan 2,779 13,001,279
10 Toronto Canada 2,511 2,791,140
11 *Istanbul * Turkey 2,439 11,372,613
12 Mumbai India 2,299 20,748,395
13 Delhi India 1,805 21,753,486
14 Belo Horizonte Brazil 1,770 2,594,968
15 Buenos Aires Argentina 1,870 2,891,082
*16 Kiev * Ukraine 1,531 2,819,566
17 Dhaka Bangladesh 1,521 15,000,000
18 Karachi Pakistan 1,503 22,000,000
*18 London * United Kingdom 1,478 8,174,000
19 Osaka Japan 1,463 2,643,805
20 Mexico City Mexico 1,364 8,836,045
*21 Madrid* Spain 1,327 7,213,271
22 Lahore Pakistan 1,185 12,500,000
23 Chicago United States 1,125 2,707,120
22 Bangkok Thailand 1,106 6,653,987
23 Recife Brazil 1,103 1,549,980
24 Santiago Chile 1,094 4,985,893
25 Shanghai China 1,057 9,145,711
26 Campinas Brazil 931 1,056,644
27 Beijing China 899 12,746,519
29 Sydney Australia 845 4,399,722
30 Curitiba Brazil 800 1,797,408
*31 Minsk* Belarus 808 1,830,700
*32 Yekaterinburg * Russia 792 1,323,000
33 Kuala Lumpur Malaysia 725 1,887,674
34 Manila Philippines 778 11,553,427
35 Chennai India 769 7,342,337
*35 Paris* France 689 2,234,994
36 Porto Alegre Brazil 674 1,420,667
37 Jakarta Indonesia 674 9,898,978
38 Los Angeles United States 659 4,234,340
39 Vancouver Canada 638 603,502
*40 Sofia* Bulgaria 631 1,404,458
41 Chittagong Bangladesh 630 6,500,000
42 Rosario Argentina 627 3,157,372
43 Islamabad-Rawalpindi Pakistan 621 2,680,905
44 Kolkata India 619 9,617,882
45 Dubai United Arab Emirates 568 2,262,000
46 Macau China 564 546,200
47 Melbourne Australia 555 4,200,000
47 Chongqing China 539 6,300,000
*48 Kharkiv * Ukraine 522 1,461,000
49 Faisalabad Pakistan 521 6,500,675
50 Pune India 511 2,540,069
51 Guangzhou China 503 7,607,200
52 Wuhan China 479 4,550,000
52 Montreal Canada 475 1,620,693
*53 Barcelona* Spain 463 1,615,908
53 Bangalore India 462 4,292,223
54 Honolulu United States 439 953,207
55 San Francisco United States 417 799,185
56 Ankara Turkey 416 4,751,360
*57 Benidorm * Spain 390 67,627
58 Houston United States 360 2,208,180
59 Shenzhen China 357 1,245,000
60 Ottawa Canada 351 883,391
*61 Rotterdam* Netherlands 349 616,248
62 Novosibirsk Russia 348 1,425,508
63 Bogotá Colombia 346 6,776,009
64 Philadelphia United States 330 1,449,634
65 Washington United States 330 588,292
*66 Berlin * Germany 326 3,429,300
*67 Bilbao* Spain 302 354,145
68 Santo Domingo Dominican Republic 300 2,552,398
*69 Málaga* Spain 298 576,725
70 Miami United States 295 424,662
*71 Valencia * Spain 292 810,064
72 Tianjin China 289 11,760,000
73 Brisbane Australia 286 2,115,440
*74 Frankfurt* Germany 285 670,095
75 Gold Coast City Australia 281 469,214
76 Calgary Canada 260 1,096,833
77 San Juan Puerto Rico 252 434,374
78 Kochi India 250 2,117,990
79 Dallas United States 246 1,266,372
80 Edmonton Canada 244 812,201
81 Boston United States 237 608,352
82 Arlington United States 232 204,568
83 Atlanta United States 231 420,003
84 Valencia Venezuela 229 2,222,549
85 Hyderabad India 223 3,449,878
86 Seattle United States 222 594,210
*87 Brussels* Belgium 208 1,134,638
88 Auckland New Zealand 205 1,377,200
89 Denver United States 204 588,349
90 Multan Pakistan 196 5,216,268
*90 Milan* Italy 196 4,216,268
*91 Glasgow* United Kingdom 192 662 954
92 Minneapolis United States 192 377,392
94 Detroit United States 170 916,952
*95 Birmingham* United Kingdom 166 965 928
96 Burnaby Canada 164 223,218
97 Baltimore United States 159 640,150
98 Pittsburgh United States 151 311,218
99 Miami Beach United States 150 87,925
100 St. Louis United States 150 355,663


----------



## SASH

(Emporis List) Cities with most skyscrapers:

Cities with the most skyscrapers

This list showcases the cities with the most skyscrapers.
# City Number of skyscrapers
1 Hong Kong 1,250
2 New York City 585
3 Tokyo 410
4 Chicago 289
5 Dubai 246
6 Shanghai 235
7 Toronto 179
8 Singapore 145
9 Osaka 143
10 Bangkok 124
11 Seoul 123
12 Guangzhou 116
*13 Moscow 105*
14 Sydney 103
*15 Istanbul 100*
16 Busan 99
17 Shenzhen 90
18 Kuala Lumpur 88
19 Houston 80
20 Miami 79
21 Mexico City 79
22 Panama City 76
23 Beijing 75
24 São Paulo 73
25 Melbourne 73
26 Chongqing 72
27 San Francisco 68
28 Mumbai 66
29 Jakarta 63
30 Honolulu 59
31 Makati 58
32 Los Angeles 56
33 Atlanta 56
34 Tianjin 53
35 Rio de Janeiro 53
36 Brisbane 52
37 Las Vegas 51
38 Calgary 51
39 Philadelphia 49
40 Tel Aviv - Yaffo 49
41 Vancouver 47
42 Boston 46
43 Abu Dhabi 46
*44 London 44*
45 Gold Coast City 42
46 Dallas 41
47 Ankara 41
48 Incheon 41
49 Seattle 39
50 Kaohsiung City 38
51 Nanjing 37
52 Dalian 36
53 Yokohama 36
54 Kobe 35
55 Buenos Aires 34
56 Hanoi 33
57 Doha 33
58 Caracas 33
59 Montréal 32
60 Denver 32
61 Daegu 31
*62 Frankfurt am Main 31*
63 Ho Chi Minh City 30
64 Macau 30
65 San Diego 29
66 Cairo 29
*67 Paris 27*
68 Detroit 26
69 Wuxi 26
70 Minneapolis 26
*71 Benidorm 26*
72 Pittsburgh 25
73 Recife 24
74 Manila 22
75 Chengdu 22
76 Qingdao 22
77 Courbevoie 22
78 Wuhan 22
79 Suzhou 22
80 Mississauga 21
81 Mandaluyong 21
82 Shenyang 20
83 New Orleans 20
*84 Rotterdam 19*
85 Sharjah 19
*86 Kyiv 18*
87 Durban 18
88 Jinan 18
89 Baltimore 18
90 Nagoya 18
*91 Warsaw 17*
92 Chiba 17
93 Phoenix 17
94 Sunny Isles Beach 16
95 Jersey City 16
96 Charlotte 16
97 Taguig 16
98 Edmonton 15
99 Puteaux 15
100 Perth 15


----------



## vinttt

SASH said:


> A List of all current and proposed skyscrapers (SSC classification - 200m+) for cities in Europe makes no sense! A city with only 1 or 2 skyscrapers and barely no high-rises does make a good skyline.
> 
> This is a list of cities with the most high-rise buildings. A high-rise is defined as a structure at least 35 metres (115 ft) or 12 stories tall. Cities with 100 or more high-rise buildings are listed here.
> 
> Rank City Country Buildings Population
> 
> 1 Hong Kong Hong Kong 7,896 7,061,200
> 2 New York CityUnited States 6,504 8,336,897
> 3 São Paulo Brazil 6,467 11,316,149
> 4 Singapore Singapore 4,764 5,312,400
> 5 Caracas[1] Venezuela 3,864 5,962,259
> *6 Moscow* Russia 3,754 *10,452,000*
> 7 Seoul South Korea 2,955 10,421,782
> 8 Rio de Janeiro Brazil 2,947 6,161,047
> 9 Tokyo Japan 2,779 13,001,279
> 10 Toronto Canada 2,511 2,791,140
> 11 *Istanbul * Turkey 2,439 11,372,613
> 12 Mumbai India 2,299 20,748,395
> 13 Delhi India 1,805 21,753,486
> 14 Belo Horizonte Brazil 1,770 2,594,968
> 15 Buenos Aires Argentina 1,870 2,891,082
> *16 Kiev * Ukraine 1,531 2,819,566
> 17 Dhaka Bangladesh 1,521 15,000,000
> 18 Karachi Pakistan 1,503 22,000,000
> *18 London * United Kingdom 1,478 8,174,000
> 19 Osaka Japan 1,463 2,643,805
> 20 Mexico City Mexico 1,364 8,836,045
> *21 Madrid* Spain 1,327 7,213,271
> 22 Lahore Pakistan 1,185 12,500,000
> 23 Chicago United States 1,125 2,707,120
> 22 Bangkok Thailand 1,106 6,653,987
> 23 Recife Brazil 1,103 1,549,980
> 24 Santiago Chile 1,094 4,985,893
> 25 Shanghai China 1,057 9,145,711
> 26 Campinas Brazil 931 1,056,644
> 27 Beijing China 899 12,746,519
> 29 Sydney Australia 845 4,399,722
> 30 Curitiba Brazil 800 1,797,408
> *31 Minsk* Belarus 808 1,830,700
> *32 Yekaterinburg * Russia 792 1,323,000
> 33 Kuala Lumpur Malaysia 725 1,887,674
> 34 Manila Philippines 778 11,553,427
> 35 Chennai India 769 7,342,337
> *35 Paris* France 689 2,234,994
> 36 Porto Alegre Brazil 674 1,420,667
> 37 Jakarta Indonesia 674 9,898,978
> 38 Los Angeles United States 659 4,234,340
> 39 Vancouver Canada 638 603,502
> *40 Sofia* Bulgaria 631 1,404,458
> 41 Chittagong Bangladesh 630 6,500,000
> 42 Rosario Argentina 627 3,157,372
> 43 Islamabad-Rawalpindi Pakistan 621 2,680,905
> 44 Kolkata India 619 9,617,882
> 45 Dubai United Arab Emirates 568 2,262,000


*SASH*, the population of Moscow nearly *12 million people:*  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_proper_by_population 

*Moscow*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/10330357785/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by РВСН



РВСН;108163258 said:


> 21.10.13.


----------



## KlausDiggy

The Emporis lists and others are so wrong and contradict each other.

Everyone should create the list itself from his hometown. Then they are still the most accurate.


----------



## univer

SASH said:


> (Emporis List) Cities with most skyscrapers:
> 
> Cities with the most skyscrapers
> 
> This list showcases the cities with the most skyscrapers.
> # City Number of skyscrapers
> 1 Hong Kong 1,250
> 2 New York City 585
> 3 Tokyo 410


Emporis says Paris has 27 buidings taller than 100m. But CTBUH says Paris has 78. So a mistake of 300%.

Some others cities mistake is enormous. For example,Emporis says Manila has 22 building >100mhno:, in reality Manila has more than 350 building 100m+:lol:


----------



## Brad

Yellow Fever said:


> guys, we need photos, not the lists of the existing and proposed skyscrapers.


No,this is not a photo thread.
we need the list of the best European skylines.


----------



## Birmingham

^^

Skylines are visual asthetics. They are not numbers or statistics. Lists are not warranted. All you need is your eyes to define what you think is Europes best skyline.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

"Say London is the best and I'll stop bothering you"


----------



## Tiaren

Then I'll continue with pics of Europe's past, present and future best skyline:


FFM Skyline HDR DRI by Serious-Andy, on Flickr


Dawn Over Frankfurt Skyline by Fake Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

This thread is much more exciting when the images are backed with a few hard facts.

I am personally a big fan of statistics.

That is always better than to see from one side to the next, the same London or Rotterdam pictures.


----------



## Birmingham

Oh the dicussion is good. Very good. I was crying out for it a while ago on this thread. What isn't good is the 12 lists a page detailing the same stats over and over again. A recap is good occasionally but not every other post. and Dimethyltryptamine you input once again is useless and irrelevant. Well done. :cheers:


----------



## SASH

univer said:


> Emporis says Paris has 27 buidings taller than 100m. But CTBUH says Paris has 78. So a mistake of 300%.
> 
> Some others cities mistake is enormous. For example,Emporis says Manila has 22 building >100mhno:, in reality Manila has more than 350 building 100m+:lol:


All right, so Emporis sucks!


----------



## NWTS

Good pictures of Frankfurt.


----------



## SASH

The Hague


Skyline Den Haag by RobK1964, on Flickr


----------



## sk327

NWTS said:


> The only city in Europe that offers 2 different skylines and financial districts like the sister city shown bottom of the picture. Similar idea and ambition!
> 
> World's 2 * Alpha++* Cities.




How old are you? Why do you keep repeating the same things all the time? Will you every stop trolling? The problem is that you don't understand that you make people hate London the way you talk about it


----------



## NWTS

Oh i see. Would you be happier if i said London skyline does not even come close to the skylines of Frankfurt, Paris and Moscow? I'll commence that way next time.


----------



## sk327

NWTS said:


> Oh i see. Would you be happier if i said London skyline does not even come close to the skylines of Frankfurt, Paris and Moscow? I'll commence that way next time.


No I wouldn't be any happier. I personally like the skyline of London more than the skylines of Frankfurt and Paris (But not the one of Moscow). But that's not what I said, you need to chill out a bit. Just stop repeating the same things! Nobody cares if London is the only Alpha++ city alongside New York. I mean yeah it's interesting, but it's been mentioned millions of times. And the same goes for everything you say really. The thing that you don't get is that you make people hate London by this kind of trolling, thats how I see it.


----------



## NWTS

Europe's most impressive, elegant and best skylines!


Istanbul-Turkey by ayhanaltun, on Flickr


Dorogomilovo by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


Moscow now has modern skyscrapers by Yvon from Ottawa, on Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline at Sunset by arthur_fx4, on Flickr


Dawn Over Frankfurt Skyline by Fake Photography, on Flickr


Panorama de la Défense depuis l'Axe Majeur - Cergy (95) by Yhellowkowbouvsky!, on Flickr


Tour Montparnasse - Paris by VR Photographies, on Flickr

Y'all happy now?


----------



## DCFC1

Yellow Fever said:


> guys, we need photos, not the lists of the existing and proposed skyscrapers.


I'm falling asleep staring at that rotterdam pic lol


----------



## DCFC1

Some pretty awesome pics above tho NWTS


----------



## DCFC1

*top 5 in Europe*

1 London ( capital of the world regardless of skyline lol lol )
2 Moscow ( nice little cluster but cant hide the ugly commie blocks lol )
3 Paris (Paris is Paris . Defense lacks quality and height tho and loses to London in too many respects )
4 Warsaw ( up and coming star in Europe. Seemingly loads of things happening and very under rated )
5. Frankfurt ( nice little city finanacial capital of Germany .. very photogenic from certain angles )


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

London has two clusters. NYC lookalike!





:nuts:


----------



## markfos

Meanwhile in Warsaw

Cosmopolitan almost finished


by Zapaleniec





























New highrise (Neptun tower) in northern Poland - Gdańsk


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London October 23 2013 013 City Skyline by David Holt London, on Flickr

London October 23 2013 012 View from Arakan House, Hackney, London, N16 9DT by David Holt London, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* I love this angle 


Sunrise by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

DCFC1 said:


> I'm falling asleep staring at that rotterdam pic lol


Your mother warned you a thousand times, not to stay up so late!


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Rotterdam skyline *never* gets boring Imo :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Docklands Financial District, London Viewed Across Blackwall Basin by Steve012345 - thanks for over 1/3 million views, on Flickr


----------



## markfos

Sea Towers, Gdynia, Poland

by fochman










and it's new neighbours 










by Michal.R


----------



## KlausDiggy

DCFC1 said:


> 1 London ( capital of the world regardless of skyline lol lol )
> 2 Moscow ( nice little cluster but cant hide the ugly commie blocks lol )
> 3 Paris (Paris is Paris . Defense lacks quality and height tho and loses to London in too many respects )
> 4 Warsaw ( up and coming star in Europe. Seemingly loads of things happening and very under rated )
> 5. Frankfurt ( nice little city finanacial capital of Germany .. very photogenic from certain angles )


Swap the last two, then it's true.









Warsaw grows no faster than Frankfurt and will therefore always be defeated.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Please stop the send of cities such as The Hague and Gdynia.
These are definitely not the best skylines.


----------



## markfos

Not the best but nice to look at, Europe is going high, it would be boring to focus only on Paris, Frankfurt, Moscow, London and Warsaw.


----------



## KlausDiggy

----


----------



## JanVL

KlausDiggy said:


> Swap the last two, then it's true. Warsaw grows no faster than Frankfurt and will therefore always be defeated.


Why does this remind me of 39-45... Anyway.

An unusual view of Warsaw








By PES-foto


----------



## KlausDiggy

JanVL said:


> Why does this remind me of 39-45... Anyway.
> 
> By PES-foto


You know that this was not so meant.

Frankfurt grows in the average score of 3 skyscrapers (> 150m) per decade.

1970-79 = (2) WestendGate, Silver Tower
1980-89 = (2) Deutsche Bank Towers 1 +2
1990-99 = (4) Messeturm, Westend Tower, Trianon, Commerzbank Tower
2000-09 = (3) Main Tower, Skyper, Opernturm
2010-19 = (4?) Tower 185, ECB, Taunusturm, Marieninsel (Pro)
total: 15

Frankfurt's growth is so despite all the adversity very stable in the office market.


----------



## JanVL

Warsaw +150m towers built per decade

1950-1960: 1
1970-1980: 1
1980-1990: 1
1990-2000: 2
2000-2010: 2
2010-2020: 4-6


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Warsaw Financial Center (roof 144m)*, *Oxford Tower (roof 140)*, *Centrum LIM (roof 140m)*
are no skyscraper. 

remain:

1950-1960: 1
1990-2000: 1
2000-2010: 2
2010-2020: 4-6
total: 10

Frankfurt *15*: *10* Warsaw


----------



## markfos

New tower U/C in Warsaw

Q22










by Hubi


----------



## Cujas

Warsaw again!


----------



## JanVL

And the Warsaw Spire (220m/180m to roof) is more or less above ground level this week .


----------



## NWTS

*London* | The City 


OO7A1170 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


OO7A1778 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


OO7A1755 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO* this morning from the webcam:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by M_J_J


----------



## SASH

KlausDiggy said:


> Please stop the send of cities such as The Hague and Gdynia.
> These are definitely not the best skylines.


The Hague is definitely not the best, but so isn't Rotterdam, Milan or even Warsaw. 

It has one of the best clusters in Europe:


Panorama Den Haag by nakzAZ, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*


Porta Nuova / Garibaldi / Varesine di Obliot, su Flickr


----------



## NWTS




----------



## markfos

Złota 44

by Zapaleniec


----------



## NWTS

central London architecture by JB Raw Images, on Flickr


The London skyscraper cluster at night by JB Raw Images, on Flickr


London Night by Spidy Studio, on Flickr


Vauxhall and St George Wharf by SamRielly, on Flickr


Southwark by night from The Shard by HarryHodders, on Flickr


Docklands night by clagmonster, on Flickr


Night Flight HC9Q7575-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr


----------



## markfos

amazing video


----------



## NWTS

London Docklands -O2 by L0nglost, on Flickr


Una notte nei Docklands / Docklands Night by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## markfos

^^ This tent looks so awful indeed.


----------



## NWTS

^ It's the world's busiest music arena and it's primary intention was not to look beautiful, but to work efficiently for music concerts with the capacity of 20,000 seats. It even beats the Madison Square Garden in NYC in terms of total number of sales, concerts and events. Any kind of world class arena or football stadium is not existed in Poland that's why everything in London is awful for you Mr.markfos?


----------



## markfos

Still, it's ugly as hell.

You know, even during communist times we built better looking arenas.










Speaking about football stadiums, UK is nowhere near Poland, Poland with its all shiny new stadiums is ahead of any other country in Europe.


----------



## JanVL

Guys, limit yourself to skyline-bashing only... :cheers:

But since I am Polish:



> Designed by gmp Architekten, Warsaw’s National Stadium prevailed against international competition and won the World Stadium Award in the best multifunctional stadium design and most innovative use of technology categories in stadium design.


----------



## 7rani

Yes, it looks like a mini-Défense ^^


----------



## SoryGregory

Paris/ La Defense by *Krzycho* 2012


----------



## NWTS

*The City* | London EC3


London view 1 by Clive Clifford, on Flickr









by davidforjar


London Pan by James Neeley, on Flickr


Capture by http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, on Flickr


OO7A1761 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


Shard, Walkie Talkie, Tower 42, Cheesegrater, Gherkin by @andymatthews, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/blodandbirm/8736701064/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcmenziephotography/9302906968/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


Gather round by mike-mojopin, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *РВСН*


----------



## Nijal

Moscow is definitely the most impressive skyline in Europe, London the most original and Paris the most well-integrated in urban fabric.


----------



## Sid Vicious

Paris well integrated? :nuts: la defense is a separate part of greater Paris. I guess Frankfurts skyscrapers are the best integrated.


----------



## 7rani

Sid Vicious said:


> Paris well integrated? :nuts: la defense is a separate part of *greater Paris*. I guess Frankfurts skyscrapers are the best integrated.


What do you mean by greater Paris?


----------



## Sid Vicious

la defense is actually not part of the city Paris.


----------



## Nijal

It is not part of the city, but of course you know that the administrative limits are not significant in this case. La Défense is not part of the tiny city of Paris (2 million inhabitants), but is definitely part of the central and densest Paris urban area (11 million inhabitants).
And what I mean by "most well-integrated in urban fabric" in the way the way the skyline emerge from the dense and continuous urban continuum without breach (no highways like in Moscow), as you can see on this photo:


----------



## craperskys

to be honest, la defense should stay outside of paris as it is, i hope they don't ever merge the classical and historical beauty of paris with those IMHO ugly office buildings.


----------



## LaMingue

^^


> To be honest, la defense should stay outside of paris as it is


Well... If Paris were to merge with its suburbs, I can't see how it will impact the city's skyline, nor make La Defense look closer to the inner city.

And by the way Paris is far from being only "_classical and historical_"


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam



Marin said:


> 25.10:


----------



## TimeAndTide

*PARIS*








_pss_









_pss_









_pss_









_pss_









_pss_


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


----------



## NWTS

^ Wow those night shots are simply fantastic! What camera did you use? :applause:


----------



## SASH

Cheers.

Canon 5D Mark II


----------



## NWTS

Well done! kay:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Frankfurt* | Germany


frankfurt Messe skyscrapers reflections by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


frankfurt Financial Centre by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


Frankfurt Summer in the City by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


Francfort Skyline Jumeirah by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


Catering-Frankfurt by aveato Catering, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bonynguyen/9303245764/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Skyline mit ICE by verweile.doch, on Flickr


----------



## Pew

NWTS said:


> This conception can't be implied for every city because each city has a different layout and height. For instance, Moscow is filled with buildings which average height is significantly taller than the ones in other European cities. La Defense skyline would be barely visible if it was constructed in the middle of Moscow.


I really would not bet on that. All Paris surface have an average of 7/8 stories buildings. Parks are like holes in the flat Paris skyline and the big commieblocks of central Moscow would not be so impressive in Paris. In Moscow, the holes are in the skyline so indeed La defense is not very high and massive but it is denser than any cluster in Moscow. La Defense would hide Moscow easily with only the top of the brand new buildings above.


----------



## NWTS

That's why most pictures of la defense skyline are taken from Tour Montparnasse and Eiffel tower in order to make the flat skyline looks stand out. 

I have been there and i know exactly how the buildings are like from close range and what the skyline looks like from the street level.


----------



## Pew

There's no skyline from the street level except from hills like Montmartre or big avenues like the champs-elysees. Or far from the city. But is is hard to see Ladefense from Paris otherwise. From the street level, you can't see very far.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by tvn warszawa


----------



## Jex7844

*By Eric schaeff:*











*By Steve Bruce:*




















*By Frédéric Piveteau:*


----------



## cochise75

Paris-La Défense



vonbingen said:


> paris la defense. by steve bruce flickr





skyscraperus said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/harmishhk/





skyscraperus said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/schaeff/


----------



## NWTS

Pew said:


> *There's no skyline from the street level* except from hills like Montmartre or big avenues like the champs-elysees. Or far from the city. But is is hard to see Ladefense from Paris otherwise. *From the street level, you can't see very far*.


That's my point. And it is because the skyline is flat and the buildings are short.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Pew said:


> There's no skyline from the street level except from hills like Montmartre or big avenues like the champs-elysees. Or far from the city. But is is hard to see Ladefense from Paris otherwise. From the street level, you can't see very far.





NWTS said:


> That's my point. And it is because the skyline is flat and the buildings are short.



I disagree.. you do not need to be atop the Eiffel Tower or Montmaitre to see the Skyline of La Defense. I remember walking around parks and other parts of the central city and being able to see the skyline looming beyond. Although not the views I am referring to, here are other views of La Defense from street level or fairly close to street level:


IMG_6464 par Dreamland 69, sur Flickr


La Défense - Vue de la Seine St Cloud by RandySpiersPhotography, on Flickr


Paris Skyline from Neuilly by Emmanuel Vivier, on Flickr


gare de courbevoie par Nicolas Oran, sur Flickr


La Defense - Paris par romvi, sur Flickr


La Défense Skyline by -pieton-, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Big & colorful


- skyline Rotterdam - by Jacqueline ter Haar, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Old picture, but a nice angle


Skyline Rotterdam 2009 by Jacqueline ter Haar, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

The Hague


----------



## medsad

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/70902783/P1070698.jpg


----------



## medsad

this pictures are bit older but nice angles


----------



## aarhusforever

One of the best shots of Brussels i've ever seen :applause: :cheers:



TimeAndTide said:


>


----------



## denizpolat

[/url]
ISTAMBUL - Turquia by JCassiano, on Flickr





[url]http://barisboduc.deviantart.com/art/Istanbul-5-410262459


----------



## NWTS

*Frankfurt *| Germany


Dramatic sunset over the skyline of Frankfurt by Circum_Navigation, on Flickr


Commerzbank-Arena & skyline, Frankfurt by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


Frankfurt skyline by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


Frankfurt panorama by zorwick, on Flickr


Frankfurt's city centre from above by Yvon from Ottawa, on Flickr


----------



## Pew

NWTS said:


> That's my point. And it is because the skyline is flat and the buildings are short.


Yes but it is not mine. When you are referring to the flat skyline you mean Ladefense apparently, this is a non-sense, how could it be flat from 150 to 220 meters high buildings... I was referring to the flatness of the general layout of hausmanian buildings that are pretty high aswell (and flat) (7/8 stories). So from street level, hausmanian buildings are like walls that hide any attempt to see any skyline in a general way... that was my point...and a moscow standard commieblock in the middle of the hausmanian buildings would not be that impressive as you thought they could since they would be like buried into the ground/ under the parisian roofs !


----------



## NWTS

> I was referring to the flatness of the general layout of hausmanian buildings that are pretty high aswell (and flat) (7/8 stories).


Good point. But, La Defense is neither surrounded by the Haussmannian buildings, nor this business district is located in the heart of Paris.


----------



## Pew

No but it is difficult to see Ladefense from Paris at street level. We'll get to it


----------



## NWTS

The cluster does not stand out even if you stand in the middle of the it. 

Basically, the height of towers don't generate the "wow" factor based on my personal experience.

And i think this is okay and understandable, considering the height restriction laws in a historical city Paris.


----------



## medsad

really awesome pics of Frankfurt !


----------



## Erhan

The 90th Republic Day of Turkey, also the opening ceremony for Marmaray, a undersea rail tunnel from Europe to Asia. 

(you can see some skyscrapers to the right and behind the fireworks ) 


Fireworks by Hakan's, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

NWTS said:


> The cluster [La Defense] does not stand out even if you stand in the middle of the it.
> 
> Basically, the height of towers don't generate the "wow" factor based on my personal experience.
> 
> And i think this is okay and understandable, considering the height restriction laws in a historical city Paris.


I disagree from my personal experience. Whenever you see La Defense, from atop a landmark or from street level, it looks like a big imposing and consolidated blob looming above the rather flat cityscape around it. That itself generates enough wow factor for me. It is also interesting that the shape of this mass of high-rises morphs as you see if from different angles. Look at it straight on and it looks like a pyramid with the big arch at the center. Look at it from the side and you get a more linear arrangement of peaks, like a mountain chain. It's a very versatile skyline in terms of views in my opinion.


----------



## NWTS

Ok i was in the middle of cluster and i was not impressed. Sorry, but this is my opinion and these are the pictures i took. 

Don't get me wrong, Paris is a magical city which is full of countless amount of wonderful things. But, La Defense? Uh hum...


----------



## 7rani

NWTS said:


> Ok i was in the middle of cluster and i was not impressed. Sorry, but this is my opinion and these are the pictures i took.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Paris is a magical city which is full of countless amount of wonderful things. But, La Defense? Uh hum...


Now, we're sure that: NWTS=SO123 ^^ These photos are taken from his thread! 
SO123's Thread about Paris

We all know that you hate Paris and particularly la Défense ^^


----------



## NWTS

If i hate Paris, why did i visit there and why am i planning to go back there again to propose my girlfriend on the top of Eiffel Tower? (The world's most iconic, magical and romantic tower). And why did i take photos in La Defense if i hate is so much? Logically, your claim is just ludicrous and it does not make sense. Well, even French people in their local French section (and you know that) agree with the fact that the buildings in La Defense have poor architectural lighting designs, the entire business district seems pretty dim and dark after evening and on the other hand you guys have always been the ones who desperately want to see taller buildings (skyscrapers 200m+) and iconic landmark towers. I have the right to express my vision and everyone is entitled to their opinions.


----------



## JuanPaulo

I particularly like the architecture of the high-rises of La Defense. I think the designs are edgy.... perhaps even a bit "out there". The newer towers are "out of the box" designs and, overall, I think all the buildings work well together. I personally like this cluster and the design of its buildings more than other European cities. Who cares if they are not illuminated Hong Kong style.... the Eiffel tower's sparkling light scheme steals the show in this city anyways.


----------



## DCFC1

What we are comparing are feasts , aesthetic feasts , upon the eye and our subjective interpretation of them. 

Some of those shots of Frankfurt above look to me pretty awesome ..and puts Frankfurt in first place in the 'skyline' league of Europe........ yet I know Frankfurt is a miniature city compared with London .. and London has a thousand such feasts for every one offered up by Frankfurt.. I just feel Frankfurt is becoming a 'one trick pony' ..

My top ten 

1. London
2. Moscow
3.Paris
4.Istanbul
5.Frankfurt
6.Warsaw
7.Rotterdam
8.Vienna
9.Milan
10.Madrid


----------



## NWTS

*Frankfurt* | Central Bank of Eurozone Countries


----------



## Pew

Ikniw what you mean NWTS and I basically agrees. Ladefense from the inside Ladefense is not that much impressive. It is the overall cluster that is interesting. The esplanade is too big and that makes the buildings too far to each others but on some spots you feel the density thought, especially the canyon around D2. There is a strange feeling and I think the size of the esplanade made me loose the scale of what surrounded me .


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Paris, France*









MD20130904CJ004 by christian_jacquet, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

IMG_20131026_Rotterdam_04-Edit by jellehelwig, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Oude Haven Rotterdam by shresthaverbon, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

RTM


100hoog 2 by Rule..., on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Erasmus Bridge in Rotterdam by Zodurian, on Flickr


Rotterdam : Wilhelmanapier with "de Rotterdam " from Koolhaas. by alamsterdam, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

2013-07-28 Rotterdam - Westerlaantoren gezien vanaf de MSC Magnifica - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam



Dutchengineer1 said:


> Rotterdam by John Monster Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rotterdam by John Monster Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rotterdam by John Monster Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*1.*

FFM Skyline HDR DRI von Serious-Andy auf Flickr








www.marriot.de








http://www.flickr.com/photos/frawol...PS-gtRQyP-gtQpxB-gtQut8-gtQkn2-gtQAeQ-gtQhDQ/
by frawolf77








wikipedia

*2.*








by *corerising*








by jijajot








by chest

*3.*

Avenue de la Grande Armée by EricP2x, on Flickr








MD20130904CJ004 by christian_jacquet, on Flickr

Paris Skyline from Neuilly by Emmanuel Vivier, on Flickr

*and
*

























*5.*

Istanbul-Turkey by ayhanaltun, on Flickr

Istanbul panoramic H by toya kis, on Flickr








http://martiistanbulhotel.com/En/Terrace

*and*










Skylinecity.info by SASH 010, on Flickr

Rotterdam_Rotterdam by superdupercaddy, on Flickr

*7.*








source

warsaw by zapaleniec
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/szymoncapinski/9586601930/]
Capital City of Warsaw by Szymon Capiński Photography, on Flickr

Skylines to be mentioned: The Hague/Milan/Benidorm/Kiev/Vienna/Madrid


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^very good list.:cheers:


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*








http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9313/9585059.b/0_8e979_c44dc866_XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6721/9585059.b/0_8e97a_1a207e6f_-1-XXL.jpg









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4913/9585059.c/0_93b26_5c821692_XXL.jpg


----------



## Jex7844

NWTS said:


> *Well, even French people in their local French section (and you know that) agree with the fact that the buildings in La Defense have poor architectural lighting designs, the entire business district seems pretty dim and dark after evening* and on the other hand you guys have always been the ones who desperately want to see taller buildings (skyscrapers 200m+) and iconic landmark towers. I have the right to express my vision and everyone is entitled to their opinions.


Do you know why at least...? You can count yourself lucky not to have a Delphine Batho as an ecology minister in London! (She got sacked ever since). She's the one who set up a new law (which took effect last July) to force all buildings (La Défense's included) to swich off their lights from 1am to save energy...

I think it's good to enquire before talking nonsense...


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*


















http://stroi.mos.ru/photogallery/album/2013-10-30-vyhod-schita-lomonosovskii-pr-sobyanin-husnullin


----------



## NWTS

Jex7844 said:


> Do you know why at least...? You can count yourself lucky not to have a Delphine Batho as an ecology minister in London! (She got sacked ever since). She's the one who set up a new law (which took effect last July) to force all buildings (La Défense's included) to swich off their lights from 1am to save energy...
> 
> I think it's good to enquire before talking nonsense...


Hum! This is utterly bullocks. I was referring to the the light decoration on individual tower and the towers in La Defense have inferior architectural lightings. Most highrises look so outdated as well, but i think it is understandable, considering the fact that this business district was erected in 1883 and the highrises were designed and built since 1970s when other European cities didn't even have a cluster or skyline.


----------



## Denjiro

_PARIS_ _(old but gold)_

Admire by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

_ROTTERDAM_

foto1b by alamsterdam, on Flickr

foto1 by alamsterdam, on Flickr

Rotterdam : Wilhelmanapier with "de Rotterdam " from Koolhaas. by alamsterdam, on Flickr

foto5 by alamsterdam, on Flickr

foto1c by alamsterdam, on Flickr


----------



## Brad

New dominant in Moscow city?


vinttt said:


> *Moscow*


----------



## Architecture lover

My favorite skylines in Europe are Moscow, London and Frankfurt.Moscow has a lot of giant pieces of glass they are all different and strict, after I saw all the plans that are going to be realized in Moscow I decided to put him in number one skyline in Europe .London has also a lot of masterpieces and Frankfurt it's not bad at all.This is just my personal opinion, every one have a different taste.


----------



## El_Greco

Moscow does look impressive, but that orange tower is ugly.


----------



## Jex7844

Architecture lover said:


> My favorite skylines in Europe are Moscow, London and Frankfurt.Moscow has a lot of giant pieces of glass they are all different and strict, after I saw all the plans that are going to be realized in Moscow I decided to put him in number one skyline in Europe .London has also a lot of masterpieces and Frankfurt it's not bad at all.This is just my personal opinion, every one have a different taste.


One more account S0143...?


----------



## Architecture lover

I am new to this forum but I've been following it about two years.Personally I sign up to put two drawings that were mine in the world trade center thread.I don't know with who you are comparing me I just saw this discussion and I posted my opinion.Is there something wrong about it...?And if you still don't believe me you can check in my information and you could see the drawings that I'm talking about.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









by Robbi








by Bau-Lcfr








Bild: European Central Bank/Robert Metsch


----------



## Jex7844

Architecture lover said:


> I am new to this forum but I've been following it about two years.Personally I sign up to put two drawings that were mine in the world trade center thread.I don't know with who you are comparing me I just saw this discussion and I posted my opinion.Is there something wrong about it...?And if you still don't believe me you can check in my information and you could see the drawings that I'm talking about.


:rofl:

What a bad actor...:smug:

ps: & you have even lowered your amount of 'likes'...:doh:

____________________________________________________________________________________________

My ranking to date:

1-Frankfurt
2-Paris La Défense
3-London
4-Moscow
5-Rotterdam


----------



## AlMos

Moscow














http://vk.com/albums-575399


----------



## NWTS

The strength of Frankfurt comes from height, total amount of skyscrapers, and composition. Frankfurt enjoyed the status of "King of European Skyline" in the past decades and it is still relevant and strong among other emerging rivals until today. But, no one can deny that La Defense has superb density and this business district has been building so many lowrise and highrise buildings since 1970s. The whole cluster looks impressive from a distance range shots but it is a different story when you go near the cluster. Moscow is number no.1 for me. It is just untouchable in terms of height, total number of supertalls, development, u/c and approved projects, architectural lightings and designs of individual building.


----------



## 7rani

Jex7844 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> What a bad actor...:smug:


He's trying to prove in the same way that he's not SO123. It remainds me his latest banned account where he pretends being a brazilian :lol::lol:


----------



## NWTS

Pew said:


> Ikniw what you mean NWTS and I basically agrees. Ladefense from the inside Ladefense is not that much impressive. It is the overall cluster that is interesting. The esplanade is too big and that makes the buildings too far to each others but on some spots you feel the density thought, especially the canyon around D2. There is a strange feeling and I think the size of the esplanade made me loose the scale of what surrounded me .


Thank you. Now you completely understood my point. :cheers2:


----------



## NWTS

*DWF* | GERMANY | *FTW* 


Set Skylines - 15 largest german cities by aveato Catering, on Flickr


GERMANY-BASE-JUMPING-OFFBEAT by Mundo33, on Flickr


Frankfurt Winter Skyline by formfaktor, on Flickr


P1150111 by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


Hazy Frankfurt from a Distance by formfaktor, on Flickr


Scintillating Skyline by formfaktor, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Focusing on London's almighty Shard.*

The Shard London by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr

Shard London Bridge by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr

London Tower Bridge by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr

Shard London Bridge by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr

Shard London Bridge by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr

Adelaide House London by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

_PARIS_

Tour Montparnasse - Paris by VR Photographies, on Flickr

Paris la nuit by Anton Uvar, on Flickr

IMG_9143_edited-1 by Daves Portfolio, on Flickr

Avenue de la Grande Armée by EricP2x, on Flickr

Skyline from the Pont Mirabeau - Paris by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*









*By Ilaa*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


SMS_20131023_0986.jpg by Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl Aerial Photography, on Flickr


SMS_20131023_0973-2.jpg by Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl Aerial Photography, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Skyline by MartynHall ∂Ξ(Gaining interest), on Flickr


#The skyline of London is seen from St. Paul's on the left to the Shard and Big Ben on the right. James Neeley Photography by Dukemoi, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London Skyline by Cyclopic Fun, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*


The centre of Warsaw by escottf, on Flickr


Warsaw View by namoamo, on Flickr


Warsaw by Pawel Banaszkiewicz, on Flickr


Warsaw Śródmieście by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


Warsaw by Wolfgang Binder, on Flickr


Warsaw skyline by Krzysztof Daniel Lityński, on Flickr


Emilii Plater by Liwnik, on Flickr


Cosmopolitan by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


Cosmopolitan Tower by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


Cosmopolitan by Norbert Maksymiuk, on Flickr


Poland Main city Warsaw East Europe (400) by Bjarki Mikkelsen ( ArcticDimension ), on Flickr


PAST by Norbert Maksymiuk, on Flickr


----------



## 7rani

SO123 is transforming this thread into a garbage. And of course, noone can stop him ^^


----------



## TimeAndTide

PARIS








_hosted on flickr_


----------



## NWTS

KlausDiggy said:


> But then liverpool is probably a great skyline, this is laugh. Self Essen is better.
> Outside of london is nothing going on in UK.
> And what do you mean low-rise?
> You do not seem to know much about German skyscrapers. Otherwise you would not say something like that.
> 
> You'll see, in 5-10 years you mentioned Berlin in one breath with Rotterdam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to compare: Top 5 German cities & UK cities (100m buildings today)
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> Frankfurt=31 (259m)
> Berlin=10 (125)
> Cologne=10 (149m)
> Munich=6 (146m)
> Dusseldorf= 3(125m)
> Hamburg=3 (110m)
> 
> *United Kingdom*
> 
> London=45 (310m)
> Manchester=4 (169m)
> Birmingham=2 (122m)
> Leeds= 2 (112m)
> Liverpool=1 (140m)


I don't want to break it down for you by explaining irrelevant circumstances. You really have to observe the differences between Germany and UK first before you establish the comparisons. UK is a highly centralized country like France (Oh I'd suggest you make a list for France too). A huge chunk of the country's strength and GDP etc is gathered within one city. For example, almost all the 500 Fortune companies of France are based in Paris (only) and the same methodology applies to the UK as well. However, Germany is an opposite in this aspect. It's companies and important factories are scattered across the country and due to this reason alone makes more German cities ranked in Global cities ranking compared to other European cities. I enjoy discussing things in a civilised way and I'd encourage you do some little research first before you take a shot. Anyway, Berlin is an amazing capital of Germany and Frankfurt is a vital financial hub of all the Eurozone countries and even European Central Bank (ECB) is based there. I think Frankfurt is probably the most powerful financial centre in Europe after London and Switzerland.


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *Kirgam*


----------



## Union.SLO

aarhusforever said:


> I'm really not sure if Donau City belongs in this thread...*yet*, but here goes...if you guys wan't me to remove this post, just tell me and I'll do so


It definitely belongs here! Thanks for the nice pic! :cheers:


----------



## Union.SLO

NWTS said:


> They are called low-rise buildings outside of Berlin, bro. Man, I love German people and their sense of rumour. :hilarious


Sure, a 100 meter building is a low-rise. :lol: Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Kiev:*


20131009-IMG_4762-Edit-1400 by Dima_Korol, on Flickr


20130709-IMG_1809_10_11-Edit-1100 by Dima_Korol, on Flickr


20130709-IMG_1824-Edit-1100 by Dima_Korol, on Flickr


Kyiv - skyline of Pechersky district by Dima_Korol, on Flickr


20130709-IMG_1680-Edit-1100 by Dima_Korol, on Flickr


20130819-IMG_3457-Edit0 by Dima_Korol, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Milano:*


Porta Nuova / Garibaldi / Varesine by Obliot, on Flickr


----------



## Union.SLO

Not the best picture quality, however it's an interesting view:

_Frankfurt:_


by *Grauer Mausling*


----------



## DCFC1

Union.SLO said:


> Not the best picture quality, however it's an interesting view:
> 
> _Frankfurt:_
> 
> 
> by *Grauer Mausling*


Is that power station inside frankfurt city limits ?:lol:


----------



## GM

DCFC1 said:


> Is that power station inside frankfurt city limits ?:lol:



Woult it be that funny if it was the case ? :dunno:


----------



## KlausDiggy

NWTS said:


> I don't want to break it down for you by explaining irrelevant circumstances. You really have to observe the differences between Germany and UK first before you establish the comparisons. UK is a highly centralized country like France (Oh I'd suggest you make a list for France too). A huge chunk of the country's strength and GDP etc is gathered within one city. For example, almost all the 500 Fortune companies of France are based in Paris (only) and the same methodology applies to the UK as well. However, Germany is an opposite in this respect. It's companies and important factories are scattered across the country and due to this reason alone makes more German cities ranked in Global cities ranking compared to the British or French cities. I enjoy discussing things in a civilised way and I'd encourage you do some little research first before you take a shot. Anyway, Berlin is an amazing capital of Germany and Frankfurt is a vital financial hub of all the Eurozone countries and even European Central Bank (ECB) is based there. I think Frankfurt is probably the most powerful financial centre in Europe after London and Switzerland.


What should the low-rise posturing?


----------



## Tiaren

KlausDiggy said:


> But then liverpool is probably a great skyline, this is laugh. Self Essen is better.
> Outside of london is nothing going on in UK.
> And what do you mean low-rise?
> You do not seem to know much about German skyscrapers. Otherwise you would not say something like that.
> 
> You'll see, in 5-10 years you mentioned Berlin in one breath with Rotterdam.


Firstly, I told you so, you posted really crappy pictures of Berlin to proof your point, of it having a great skyline. It does, but certainly not on these pics... 

Secondly, why are you even arguing with NWTS aka SO123? He's one of the biggest London/UK infatuated trolls in this forum. There's really no point.

And last but not least, why would you want to mention Berlin in one breath with Rotterdam? No offense to Rotterdam, but Berlin is one of the most famous, amazing and significant capitals of the world...
You don't need no super large glass and steel dicks to proof that to everyone.


----------



## KlausDiggy

DCFC1 said:


> Is that power station inside frankfurt city limits ?:lol:


Could this be the Staudinger power plant in Großkrotzenburg.

Distance from Frankfurt's banking district (estimated) 18 km
Is definitely outside of Frankfurt. I can see Offenbach before.

Frankfurt expands more of an east-west direction. 
Check it out on Google Maps. Then you have a rough idea of the size.


----------



## NWTS

Isn't it a bit ironic when you realise that I am neither from London/UK nor British. I love all the metropolises and I represent for every elite metropolis in the world. I am also one of very few members on SSC who posts pictures of all the finest cities whereas other people post the images of their city only.


----------



## TimeAndTide

NWTS said:


> Isn't it a bit ironic when you realise that I am neither from London/UK nor British. I love all the metropolises and I represent for every elite metropolis in the world. I am also one of very few members on SSC who posts pictures of all the finest cities whereas other people post the images of their city only.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Denjiro

*.:: LONDON ::.*

London Skyline (City of London) by stephanrudolph, on Flickr

London Skyline (Canary Wharf) by stephanrudolph, on Flickr​


----------



## NWTS

London's moving by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## markfos

NWTS said:


> Isn't it a bit ironic when you realise that I am neither from London/UK nor British. I love all the metropolises and I represent for every elite metropolis in the world. I am also one of very few members on SSC who posts pictures of all the finest cities whereas other people post the images of their city only.


You have many accounts and keep on trolling, you've made ppl hate London and UK. Congratulations for the well done sabotage.


----------



## WMS

by Polex



markfos said:


> Scroll >>


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by awik








by Xander2210, on Flickr








by www.itineri.de, on Flickr








by dawid.martynowski, on Flickr


----------



## cochise75

Paris-La Défense, by *Steph35/Piéton* :

DSC_0287 par -pieton-, sur Flickr

Paris Front-de-Seine, by *Gregory Jista* ( http://www.flickr.com/photos/fiftyheight/ ) :


----------



## Fab87

I really don't understand this fights among second tier european skylines. Is it so wrong to say that Rotterdam, Warsaw, Milan, Den Haag belong to the same group? They have a similar number of highrises and only few skyscrapers.

I was suggesting something different: how integration of old and new can be a plus for a skyline, and I was dividing european skylines in two groups, the one with "A-la-Corbusier" clusters, and the one with Frankfurt-style, mixed clusters.

This is an objective distinction. I prefer the Frankfurt model, but this is just my opinion. 

I don't get why SASH is so prompt to bash Milan, I understand he has a soft spot for waterfront skylines, but i'm convinced we should all welcome diversity as a plus factor. Among the second-tier group, Rotterdam has a wonderful highrise skyline on the pier, Milan has an unique skyline combining daring modern towers, international style classics (Pirelli, Galfa) to the gothic pinnacles of the Duomo, Warsaw has a compact and dense cluster, where some new quality towers are finally catching up with the outstanding Palace of Culture and Science.


----------



## SASH

To all forumers following this thread. Werner10 posted this Photo:



SASH said:


> Hoe triest is dit? Mijn foto gebruikt!
> 
> 
> ib_37C0080 / Montevideo by Skyline City / Canvas en posters, on Flickr


In dutch there is writen that this picture was taken by my (SASH) and that Skylinecity.info had (mis)used it.
The confusion arose because the picture looks like a cutout of a picture made ​​by me.
I want to make clear that this picture is taken by Skylinecity.info.


----------



## SASH

Fab87 said:


> I don't get why SASH is so prompt to bash Milan


I'm not bashing Milan. I just don't agree with Apteryx. The skyline of Milan does not belong in the category of Warsaw, Istanbul and Rotterdam.
Milan is category The Hague and Vienna.



Fab87 said:


> I understand he has a soft spot for waterfront skylines


More or less correct.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Madrid:*


Skyline de Madrid by Carlos Javier Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

SASH said:


> I'm not bashing Milan. I just don't agree with Apteryx. The skyline of Milan does not belong in the category of Warsaw, Istanbul and Rotterdam.


Istanbul is first tier, I'm sorry  Warsaw and Rotterdam are not.

Rotterdam and Warsaw are for sure closer to Milan and Vienna, in terms of prominence and scale than they are to Paris or Frankfurt. By far. Rotterdam and Warsaw are the "best" second tier skylines, because they started a long time ago. Milan, Vienna and The Hague are the new stars catching up. 
With City Life Milan is defo catching up with Rotterdam, maybe not with Warsaw, but it already belongs to the same group.
Also, Milan is not only building towers, but revamping huge dismissed areas and filling them with stunning architecture and greenery, which also means new vantage points on the skyline. The scale of projects like City Life (building a new cluster from scratch) has few rivals in Europe.


----------



## www.sercan.de

What is the reason for London's 2 clusters?


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

www.sercan.de said:


> What is the reason for London's 2 clusters?


Basically the City of London (the Square Mile) is the original financial centre, so tall buildings have helped to accommodate a high demand for office space. Canary Wharf used to be London's docks, but then in the 1960s, cargo transportation became a big thing, which meant bigger ships. The docks weren't able to handle these huge vessels (the Thames wasn't deep or wide enough to comfortably accommodate them) and so the docks stopped their operations, fell into disuse and became a bit of a wasteland. Plans were drawn up to regenerate the area, and it eventually became Canary Wharf, creating a second financial centre in London (1 Canada Square was the first tall building to be completed, in 1991)...and it's just been growing since then. The regeneration drew businesses to the area, and again, skyscrapers were deemed suitable for the area to cope with demand.
So yes, that's it basically!


----------



## SASH

Fab87 said:


> Istanbul is first tier, I'm sorry  Warsaw and Rotterdam are not.


Istanbul could be first tier within short time. That is what I already said in post # 4354




Fab87 said:


> Rotterdam and Warsaw are for sure closer to Milan and Vienna, in terms of prominence and scale than they are to Paris or Frankfurt. By far.


If you are walking around in Milan, you don't see a glimpse of the Skyline. You have to get in the duomo or an any other building to find out that Milan has a skyline.
When you approach Rotterdam and it doesn't matter if this is by car or train, you directly notice the skyline.
I have the feeling that Milan can build another 10 to 20 high-rises, but some how the city is not suitable for a skyline.


----------



## Apteryx

SASH said:


> Istanbul could be first tier within short time. That is what I already said in post # 4354
> 
> If you are walking around in Milan, you don't see a glimpse of the Skyline. You have to get in the duomo or an any other building to find out that Milan has a skyline.
> When you approach Rotterdam and it doesn't matter if this is by car or train, you directly notice the skyline.
> I have the feeling that Milan can build another 10 to 20 high-rises, but some how the city is not suitable for a skyline.


Because Milan has a HUGE metropolitan area, the city itself has 1.3 Mab in just 181 km^2, with a density of 7128,76 ab/km²; Rotterdam has half population with a density of 1933,14 ab/km². 
Basically Rotterdam is a flat city with large amount of water and many spots where the skyline can emerge.
Around Milan there's another 2.5 Mab with small amount of free land (just southbound).
The medium height of Milan's buildings is the reason why we have to move away or going up to better see the skyline, but you can have a clear view even from 50 km away (Bergamo); around the financial district we have buildings with 10 or more floors (40 meters) that's the reason why the skyline looks smaller than it is.

I remember I read somewhere that the medium heigh of the buildings in Milan is 10 floors, but I can't find the source now, so I can't confirm.



piterpan said:


>


Anyway this is a second class skyline in my opinion, even without the Citylife Cluster


----------



## SASH

^^
Just for the record. The municipality of Rotterdam has an area of ​​319 km2, of which is 113 km2 water and 206 km2 is land. Of those 206 km2 land the port and industrial area is 136km2 (biggest Port in Europe!). So The habitable area is only 70km2! That gives a density of 8814/km².

2011

Rotterdam18mei2011 by superdupercaddy, on Flickr

2013

Rotterdam_Rotterdam by superdupercaddy, on Flickr

Anyway this is a second class skyline in my opinion, even without a Citylife Cluster


----------



## Apteryx

SASH said:


> ^^ Just for the record. The municipality of Rotterdam has an area of ​​319 km2, of which is 113 km2 water and 206 km2 is land. Of those 206 km2 land the industrial area is 136km2 (biggest Port in Europe!). So The habitable area is only 70km2! That gives a density of 8814/km².


Interesting, wikipedia doesn't give such informations. I don't have the same value for milan, without the "parco agricolo" a natural protected area on the south side of the city.


----------



## LP2

Rotterdam skyline looks really massive and nice from that angle.


----------



## Twister2010

*Frankfurt | Germany*









copyrigh by flowtation


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









by panorama-frankfurt.de


----------



## Juggernaut92

Frankfurt 










Picture by Reuters


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Vienna:



LAMPAŠ8 said:


> Morning Mood by happy_beat, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Flakturm 1030 Wien by *any.act, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by pictor / strolling shooter, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

SASH said:


> If you are walking around in Milan, you don't see a glimpse of the Skyline. You have to get in the duomo or an any other building to find out that Milan has a skyline.
> When you approach Rotterdam and it doesn't matter if this is by car or train, you directly notice the skyline.
> I have the feeling that Milan can build another 10 to 20 high-rises, but some how the city is not suitable for a skyline.


Most people arrive in Milan by train. The central station is located inside the Porta NUova cluster. For many many people, the first thing they see about Milan is the cluster. And trust me, the view is quite perfect.
Also, when you land in Linate you have a clear view on Porta Nuova towers. If you arrive on a shuttle from the Malpensa airport, you pass right next to City Life.
If you arrive by car, you see the skyline quite clearly from the Tangenziale Est.

The city is dense, with an average height of buildings of about 25-30m. So it's true, Milan has to be better than Rotterdam to reach the same prominence. 

But *there are* a lot of vantage points. Apart from the views you get when you arrive by car, train or plane, there are places like Monte Stella, Parco Nord, Collina dei Ciliegi. Not only the Duomo. If you are in the city center, you are basically INSIDE the skyline area. So it's rather difficult to have a complete view on the thing, but there are loads of cool perspectives with a modern tower standing next to an historical church, which also adds quality to the skyline, imho. Everything is "skyline", not only the far away shot.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Essen Skyline*









Essen Skyline 2006 7:45 von damian_essen auf Flickr








overview von mesakii auf Flickr








Essen - downtown von abudulla.saheem auf Flickr








Essen - Highrises in the city center von .patrick. auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt Skyline*









@formfaktor


----------



## il fenomeno

^you didnt post the better one of those two


----------



## Fonis

^ Awesome shot which even reminds me of this.


----------



## Juggernaut92

Photo by picture alliance / dpa


----------



## Arkitekt Wars

İstanbul










http://500px.com/photo/50798148










Özgür Seyhan











Untitled by shuttercount88, on Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

KlausDiggy said:


> Essen Skyline 2006 7:45 von damian_essen auf Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overview von mesakii auf Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essen - downtown von abudulla.saheem auf Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essen - Highrises in the city center von .patrick. auf Flickr


The Essen skyline needs a Krupps helping hand :lol::lol:


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*


----------



## DCFC1

1 London
2 Paris
3 Istanbul
4 Moscow
5 Warsaw
6 Rotterdam
7 Vienna
8 The Hague
9 Madrid
10 Milan


----------



## Erhan

Istanbul Skyline by AndreiNedelcu, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *mr. MyXiN*








*1920х1080*


----------



## nils16

I love the new Moscow skyline cluster a lot.


----------



## 7rani

DCFC1 said:


> 1 London
> 2 Paris
> 3 Istanbul
> 4 Moscow
> 5 Warsaw
> 6 Rotterdam
> 7 Vienna
> 8 The Hague
> 9 Madrid
> 10 Milan


Frankfurt?!


----------



## craperskys

*Oslo - Harbor*









Barcode by night von olekvi @ Flickr










Den Norske Opera von Odd Stiansen @ Flickr


----------



## Juggernaut92

Frankfurt 




















Pictures by Markus Pavlowsky Photography on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

DCFC1 said:


> The Essen skyline needs a Krupps helping hand :lol::lol:


You honestly can't let KlausDiggy post any pics in here.:lol: They always look terrible. His Berlin, Frankfurt and now Essen pics are very underwhelming and don't prove his point at all, that these are attractive skylines. I don't think, he does this on purpose though... :nuts:


----------



## KlausDiggy

Tiaren said:


> You honestly can't let KlausDiggy post any pics in here.:lol: They always look terrible. His Berlin, Frankfurt and now Essen pics are very underwhelming and don't prove his point at all, that these are attractive skylines. I don't think, he does this on purpose though... :nuts:


What's false with the pictures? They show the building both from afar as up close. In addition, you can better see details. I find the Essen pictures better as horizon Skyline pics.

Show me what you think are good skyline photos.


----------



## il fenomeno

kind of agree. diggy should post less, but better pics.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Fab87 said:


> Most people arrive in Milan by train. The central station is located inside the Porta NUova cluster. For many many people, the first thing they see about Milan is the cluster. And trust me, the view is quite perfect.


Central Station:


Milano - Skyline, sunset, station and skyscrapers di I-DAVE, su Flickr


vertical Milano di ...are YOU ready?, su Flickr

Garibaldi Station:


Porta Garibaldi al tramonto di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


Porta Garibaldi, Milan di klausbergheimer, su Flickr


Milan - Garibaldi station di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


bonus pics:


MILANO Skyline - 3 Dic 2012 di Davide-R., su Flickr


Fisheye View from Piazza del Duomo, Milan di Life on Manual, su Flickr


Milano Skyline di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


a city over time di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


MILANO di SSC-ITA, su Flickr









By dox74


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Vienna Skyline*









by Hit_by_the_Neptunes


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw from different perspectives*


Golden Terrace Zloties Tarasy 3 by rjsnyc2, on Flickr


Palace of Culture and Science Warsaw 4 by rjsnyc2, on Flickr


_MG_9659-2 by Bruspotter, on Flickr


Ghetto_Wall_IMG_9683_4_5_fused by Prutchi, on Flickr


Warsaw_IMG_9643 by Prutchi, on Flickr


Warsaw_IMG_9710_1_2_fused by Prutchi, on Flickr


Warsaw_IMG_9650_1_2_tonemapped by Prutchi, on Flickr


my_town by I_see_rhinoceros_in_your_eyes, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam*


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*



http://vk.com/albums5457050


----------



## Fonis

*25 Churchill Place*, a new highrise building in CW nears completion. Photo taken from the street level by *chest*.


----------



## DCFC1

7rani said:


> Frankfurt?!


My mistake :nuts:I forgot frankfurt.. ofcourse it's in the top 3 to 4.


----------



## DCFC1

vinttt said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> http://vk.com/albums5457050


Is that guy really doing what I think he's doing or is it trick photography ect ?


----------



## werner10

The Hague by Ikops









by Ikops


----------



## Erhan

DCFC1 said:


> Is that guy really doing what I think he's doing or is it trick photography ect ?


http://www.nydailynews.com/news/wor...kyscrapers-safety-equipment-article-1.1450717


----------



## rockinmoz

You've got to love the crazy Russians. All you have to do is search crazy Russians.


----------



## AlMos

http://cs305414.vk.me/v305414050/6019/2fFIwpqTB40.jpg


http://cs322330.vk.me/v322330553/296c/oH4zNrZtrcw.jpg






http://vk.com/kuz20?w=wall132113553_1632


http://cs314922.vk.me/v314922553/625/WhV9CHA48n4.jpg


http://msk-roofers.livejournal.com/84828.html


http://guard-zaycev.livejournal.com/48870.html


----------



## VitMos

AlMos said:


> http://cs305414.vk.me/v305414050/6019/2fFIwpqTB40.jpg


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

rockinmoz said:


> You've got to love the crazy Russians.


As long as they or some imitators don't fall on my head or damage fragile elements of some historical buildings like the cologne dome I am fine with it.


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Lutetia*, Kingdom of the Franks


2 Beautiful Ladies by artisan de l'image, on Flickr









_pss_









_google image_









_pss_









_Géo.fr_









_hosted on flickr_


----------



## Manitopiaaa

DCFC1 said:


> The Essen skyline needs a Krupps helping hand :lol::lol:


It looks drab and depressing to be honest


----------



## Manitopiaaa

photos taken by me

Madrid, Spain


----------



## Manitopiaaa

cont'd. This is the Cuatro Torres Business Area from ground level


----------



## Manitopiaaa




----------



## Manitopiaaa




----------



## Manitopiaaa




----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Yekaterinburg

Courtesy of Revenger 666


----------



## EU-Europa

I don't think I could ever choose one. Europe has some really impressive skylines, especially when considering the quality of the buildings.


----------



## DCFC1

Manitopiaaa said:


> It looks drab and depressing to be honest


 google krupps :lol:


----------



## DCFC1

The best European skylines are those which are unique and which the rest of the world could never equal...


----------



## Fab87

DCFC1 said:


> The best European skylines are those which are unique and which the rest of the world could never equal...


Many of them are ^^. Especially those able to mix historical landmarks with new ones.


----------



## Good Karma

DCFC1 said:


> The best European skylines are those which are unique and which the rest of the world could never equal...


That is why European skylines are the best in the World :yes:


----------



## EMArg

Some european skylines:


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna, Austria




LAMPAŠ8;108696832 said:


>


----------



## stefanguti

VIE




LAMPAŠ8;108696771 said:


> Vienna DC after sunset by desomnis, on Flickr


----------



## Archaean

Cute little skylines.


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam
*


Eric Offereins said:


> vanmiddag:


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam*


Rotterdam Reflections by DBHQ, on Flickr


----------



## Ghepas

Old/new mix, Milan:










This is taken from a webcam:
http://www.milanocam.it/Castello/


----------



## Fonis

please have a quick look at my website

by cyclopic fun


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*


----------



## markfos

The Capital of Poland by MarcinK


----------



## Fonis

by Forgotten Heritage









by Lumberjack_London









by Andrew Fusek 









by Lumberjack_London


----------



## markfos

^^ SO143, whatever, you repeat posting the same pics. The tent still looks ugly though .


----------



## Fonis

Canary Wharf in 2000















Canary Wharf in 2013


----------



## markfos

^^ what's yours next nick SO143? 

On an island in the sun
SO143'll be playing and having fun
And it makes him feel so fine
He can't control his brain.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

*Still one of my favs..*

F r a n k f u r t









by *Thomas Reitzel* http://www.******************/photographer/thomas-reitzel/photos/742881
Uploaded with imageshack.us



>>>








by *Thomas Reitzel* http://www.******************/photographer/thomas-reitzel/photos/742881
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## the man from k-town

MAINHATTAN



il fenomeno said:


> @formfaktor http://www.flickr.com/photos/formfaktor/10617420573/


----------



## Tiaren

Frankfurt / Main by guenterg1, on Flickr


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna


Vienna Skyline by Robert F. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Ghepas

Old/new mix, Milan:










Photo by Claudio Manenti


----------



## SASH

^^
Is this a new Thread? Old/new mix, Rotterdam :lol:


Hotel New York by The Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Massive Water/Bridge/Old/New Roffadam styling 


Erasmusbrug @sunset by Lbfoot, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

_*LONDON*_

City of London by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr

City of London by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr

London Barbican by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## markfos

^^ Jesus Christ SO143, how many times are you going to write this? With each your account you write the same, yaawwnnnn.


----------



## human187

Fonis said:


> One good thing about London ... churches and buildings which are more than 2000 years old


London is great, but don't overestimate it. Do you have any examples of buildings that old?


----------



## tommolo

^^ Milan is one of the few european cities that has buildings that old and skyscrapers rather close to them. naples too. Instanbul of course. But London?


----------



## Denjiro

Great shots.


----------



## EMArg

London looks great!


----------



## Erhan

"right next to churches and buildings which are more than 2000 years old" = fragment from an old wall less than 2000 years old


----------



## human187

Its not the wall, its just ruins - you can find plenty of even older things all over the world. That statue is new, St Paul's Cathedral was built in 1675-1720. Oldest buildings I have found info about (Wikipedia) - Tower of London - 1078 (White Tower), Westminster Abbey (current building started in 1245), Banqueting House, Whitehall (1619). Nothing special by some European cities measure - see Arco di Tito in Rome, 81 year A.D.:








source


Again, London is really great, but, please, "older than 2000 years"?


----------



## tommolo

Luckily not, and never will be. It's just perfect as it is.  In Neaples there are greek ruins from 28 centuries ago, and modern skyscrapers nearly. In Milan, former imperial capital of western roman empire, we have 26 centuries of history, roman columns and ruins and many of the world's most important paleochristian basilicas from roman era, and you walk a km and you're in Porta Nuova district. Instanbul has huge skyscrapers some km away from the archeological park of roman era too. Of course there are sign of times in London too, but still...


----------



## jonnyboy

http://www.vauxhallandkennington.org.uk/firstbridge.shtml remains of a 6000 year old "bridge" right in the heart of london next to one st georges wharf! not a bad time gap at 60 centuries:nuts:


----------



## Birmingham

Does it really matter if a city has 2800 year old buildings or 2000 year old buildings? In respect to London it has changed beyond recognition compared to other cities through construction, fires and wars. Whatever anyone says about London someone argues because it's a way for them to put it down. When this happens. Take it on the chin first, then as a compliment that they feel the need too. 

For what's it's worth human187 London had many historical sites some as old as 6000 years. They may not be prime habitable sites but they are certainly there.


----------



## El_Greco

Birmingham said:


> In respect to London it has changed beyond recognition compared to other cities through construction, fires and wars.


And other cities haven't? :nuts: 

I can name dozens of cities that are just as dynamic as London. For once can we please cut the exceptionalism bullshit?


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by * mr. MyXiN*








*1920x1080*









*1920x1080*


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

A lot of reposts the last days, I guess


----------



## JanVL

markfos said:


> Not really, the highest residental tower in EU is in Wrocław, Poland (212 m).
> 
> Sky Tower


Sorry, forgot about Wroclaw!


----------



## markfos

Offices are only at the bottom floors, not in the tower, so yeah, for now it is the highest residental tower in EU, followed by Złota 44 in Warsaw.


----------



## JanVL

Fonis said:


> Same as the Shard and it does not change the fact that they are still mixed used towers.


Anyway, the highest one stands in Poland, let's not drag ourselves in this discussion :cheers: .


----------



## Erhan

Isn't Triumph Palace in Moscow residential?

Also Sapphire of Istanbul only got a mall at the bottom, the tower is just residences.


----------



## Gedimin

moreover, City of Capitals, the first supertall in Europe, is also residential

as far as at least 85% of the square is residential, the whole building is counted as residential. that is logical since nobody would like to live on 1-5 floors( or even higher) in dense urban area, so there's a need to include shops etc. to sell the property.
So, Sky Tower is residential


----------



## JanVL

Erhan said:


> Isn't Triumph Palace in Moscow residential?
> 
> Also Sapphire of Istanbul only got a mall at the bottom, the tower is just residences.


We were talking more about the European Union, I think .

(Oh, if Britain gets out of it, Warsaw/Wroclaw will hold the title for longer... :troll: )


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*









By Michał Szuplewski


----------



## Erhan

JanVL said:


> We were talking more about the European Union, I think .
> 
> (Oh, if Britain gets out of it, Warsaw/Wroclaw will hold the title for longer... :troll: )


Hehe, you guys are so good at twisting and turning with titles and shit until you are the best at something 

Best European skyline seen from another continent! Beat that! :troll:










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=98858971&order=date_desc&user=6212605


----------



## markfos

Still its future, so stop trolling SO143. Keep on trolling in London's projects thread.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

FRANKFURT









by *Serious-Andy*, on Flickr
Uploaded with imagheshack.us


----------



## Tiaren

^^
Only La Defense can rival that. London and Moscow are still not there yet, imho.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Archaean said:


> I love how so many people are arguing so furiously over such insignificant skylines in this thread. These cities are wonderful cities, but their skylines just arent in the same league as many skylines in North America and Asia.


How often do they want to tell us that. This is not a thread for Asia or America.
This is about the best skylines in Europe.

And including not only Moscow,
but also London, Istanbul, Frankfurt, Paris and Warsaw.


----------



## SASH

JanVL said:


> source
> 
> Fireworks for the Polish Independence Day, November 11th
> 
> Sorry for this is not (yet ) one of the best European skylines - before the crisis there was a plan to build a 285m high tower, now in the following years 4-5 towers will be build -. I post it because it's a great picture, something else than Rotterdam and London  and of course because it is my city :cheers:


*Rotterdam fireworks kicks Warsaw fireworks ass*. :lol: 


New Year Fireworks by Samson 劉, on Flickr


Welcome 2012 by GMoscarda, on Flickr


Oud en Nieuw-04 by photoneox, on Flickr


Grand Finale / Wereldhavendagen 2012 / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


DSC_8039 by Robert Hertel, on Flickr


Vuurwerk erasmusbrug Rotterdam 2013 by Rene kooijman photografie, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

SASH said:


> *Rotterdam fireworks kicks Warsaw fireworks ass*. :lol:


The picture I showed was not in Warsaw .

This is, for example. Not gonna spoil this thread by posting 20 pictures of fireworks in Warsaw .









source


----------



## CreaTurco

BTCH PLEASE!


----------



## CreaTurco

BTCH PLEASE!


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm, Sweden*

A nice mix of this and that 


View over Stockholm from Hammarbybacken par AdamTje, sur Flickr


View over Stockholm from Hammarbybacken par AdamTje, sur Flickr


----------



## markfos

^^ Indeed, Frankfurt is not the same level of quality as London - it's better.


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*

















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bp73/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/www-andrew-tj/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nata-tik/


----------



## KlausDiggy

London's skyscrapers are neither better nor worse than other cities. Please Give me an example of what London's skyscrapers makes better than other. This is bullshit.hno:


----------



## the man from k-town

Day Like This von borisss1982 auf Flickr

zooooom


even with TV- (Europe-) Tower , 338m , 2nd tallest in Germany (Berlin's TV Tower has a 30m longer antenna)


Mainhattan von Sivana Maréchal Design & Maréchal Photos auf Flickr


----------



## ZZ-II

the man from k-town said:


> even with TV- (Europe-) Tower , 338m , 2nd tallest in Germany (Berlin's TV Tower has a 30m longer antenna)



and the Berlin TV Tower is still the tallest freestanding structure in the EU :cheers:


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Tallest TV-Tower in Germany*

Wikipedia-List of tallest TV towers in Germany








by chris 論 on Wikipedia


----------



## JanVL

The Berlin TV tower is 368.03 m, while the Latvian Riga TV tower is 368.5 m. The Berlin one is not the highest one apparently. In Holland there is also still the Gerbrandy Tower, which is 382.5 m . And in the UK the Emley Moor Radio Mast, which is 385 m.


----------



## Birmingham

El_Greco said:


> And other cities haven't? :nuts:
> 
> I can name dozens of cities that are just as dynamic as London. For once can we please cut the exceptionalism bullshit?


*OTHERS* - Not all - For once can you get of your high horse. You're really pathetic.


----------



## El_Greco

Birmingham said:


> For once can you get of your high horse.


*OFF*. You go first.



> You're really pathetic.


Can't you come up with something more original?


----------



## Birmingham

El_Greco said:


> You go first.


I'd love to know how you came up with that one? 



> Can't you come up with something more original?


I shouldn't need too if you grew up a bit.


----------



## El_Greco

Still boring and unoriginal.


----------



## Birmingham

Away from El Greco's daily search for an argument I visited Milan recently and I must say it's skyline is really coming along nicely. I've obviously seen pictures on here but I don't think it pictures well compared to a view of it in person. Came back looking forward to seeing how it'll grow over the next few years.


----------



## KlausDiggy

JanVL said:


> The Berlin TV tower is 368.03 m, while the Latvian Riga TV tower is 368.5 m. The Berlin one is not the highest one apparently. In Holland there is also still the Gerbrandy Tower, which is 382.5 m . And in the UK the Emley Moor Radio Mast, which is 385 m.


in Wikipedia is written, that the Gerbrandy Tower was reduced to 367 m.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*posted by il fenomeno*









faz.de


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*

Because I found a better picture now, sorry 









source









source


----------



## JanVL

"The New Poland looking at the Old Poland" 









(Cleo and Donatan, popular singers combining rap with folk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rr1DSgjhRqE)
source


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Szymulek said:


> *Warsaw, Poland* "specially for you my friend"


Thank you, Warsaw's skyline is beautiful! :cheers:


----------



## Union.SLO

*Vienna* - *Donaustadt*


by *Robert F. Photography*


by *Robert F. Photography*


by *Robert F. Photography*


by *Robert F. Photography*


by *Robert F. Photography*

by *Robert F. Photography*


----------



## Manitopiaaa

JanVL said:


> *Warsaw*
> 
> Because I found a better picture now, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


I thought Polish people hated that building cause it was Stalin's gift? :dunno:


----------



## Radiokott

JanVL said:


> Congratulations, I saw it in the London projects and construction thread, 237m :cheers:.
> 
> So Warsaw will only have still 2-3 years the title of having it with the 192m high Zlota 44 .


What are talking about? Triumph Palace is much taller than both of these buildings! And OKO supertall tower will be 100% residental!


----------



## JanVL

Manitopiaaa said:


> I thought Polish people hated that building cause it was Stalin's gift? :dunno:


I think the hatred is declining. Most people accept it and it has become one of Warsaw's incons, maybe the most important one. 

The next challenge is to build something higher than it. The regional planning will allow this to be build (in terms of height, it is just a conception): 









The first building in the pipeline is the building right below, the new Museum of Modern Art (Museum of Modern Rubbish  ). 



Radiokott said:


> What are talking about? Triumph Palace is much taller than both of these buildings! And OKO supertall tower will be 100% residental!


We were/I was only looking at the European Union.


----------



## human187

DCFC1 said:


> When Europe and all these cities being highlighted on this thread were being crushed and erased during the 2nd world war .. St Pauls Cathedral in London shone like a beacon of light and hope .. It is indeed an icon and how will it be percieved in 2000 years from now ?


"and all these cities being highlighted on this thread were being crushed and erased during the 2nd world war" - another London-centric overestimation? Moscow was there, too, you know?

UPD: actually, Saint Basil's Cathedral (next picture) of Moscow is older (built during 1555–61) than St Paul's Cathedral (1675-1720). It is a lot smaller, though.








(from wiki)



shados said:


> Москва
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://vk.com/id66146638


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Wow Warsaw's skyline is really coming along nicely. All those clean lines and buildings give it a North American feel.


----------



## bbcwallander

7rani said:


> yes, like any envious londonner :cheers:
> 
> We don't compare La Défense to NY or Dubai ... but rather to other european highrises ^^


Im not from London but here is a list of Parisian skyscrapers I think Londoners would be envious of:

Supertalls: 

Skyscrapers:


----------



## 7rani

Skyline isn't only supetalls and skyscrapers, but above all the cluster which plays a very important role ^^
Only Frankfurt cluster can be compared to Paris one (la Défense).
CW cluster is compared to Warsaw and Rotterdam ... Moscow is unique!


----------



## WeshBabyGros

Wow ! I was reading this thread for a long time without reacting, but I'm really fed up with all this "londoncentrism/king-of-the-universism/best-skyline-everism". I really wonder what is the definition of a "skyline" for this bbcwallander, but it's clearly a joke... If we just compare the number of buildings taller than 150m, the City currently owns : 4, Canary Wharf : 7 ! La Defense...16 ! Frankurt probably much more...
I agree that La Defense is not located in the city centre, but that's a choice, and I would be really bothered to see old buildings destroyed in order to build some awful "cheesegrater" or a huge "walkie-talkie" that looks much more like a kid's toy than a skyscraper... (I know, just a matter of taste).


----------



## markfos

^^ Actually its because of the multiple accounts of the biggest troll ever - SO143, ppl are fed up with London here thanks to his "efforts", city itself has a nice, growing skyline, but if you follow this thread you know that one troll (SO143) ruins this thread.


----------



## the man from k-town

WeshBabyGros said:


> Wow ! I was reading this thread for a long time without reacting, but I'm really fed up with all this "londoncentrism/king-of-the-universism/best-skyline-everism". I really wonder what is the definition of a "skyline" for this bbcwallander, but it's clearly a joke... If we just compare the number of buildings taller than 150m, the City currently owns : 4, Canary Wharf : 7 ! La Defense...16 ! Frankurt probably much more...
> I agree that La Defense is not located in the city centre, but that's a choice, and I would be really bothered to see old buildings destroyed in order to build some awful "cheesegrater" or a huge "walkie-talkie" that looks much more like a kid's toy than a skyscraper... (I know, just a matter of taste).


Frankfurt currently has 13 Towers over 150m and 5 over 200m. 2 of them exactly 200m

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?

btw another nice skyline shot


Frankfurt am Main Skyline bei Nacht von Quasebart auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Best CBDs in Europe (completed and UC buildings 150m+)*

*1. Moscow International Business Center = 8 compl + 8 uc *
*2. La Defence= 14+2 uc *(without Tour Montparnassa)
*3. Frankfurt= 12+1uc * (without ECB)
*4. Canary Wharf= 7 compl. + 3uc*
*5. Warsaw CBD= 5 compl + 2uc* (without Warsaw Trade Tower)
*6. City of London= 4 compl + 2uc* (without Shard, St. George Wharf Tower)


----------



## KlausDiggy

the man from k-town said:


> Frankfurt currently has 13 Towers over 150m and 5 over 200m. 2 of them exactly 200m


Deutsche Bank are still twin towers, so 14 skyscrapers above 150m


----------



## XxlalixX

Yes you are right


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

markfos said:


> ^^ Actually its because of the multiple accounts of the biggest troll ever - SO143, ppl are fed up with London here thanks to his "efforts", city itself has a nice, growing skyline, but if you follow this thread you know that one troll (SO143) ruins this thread.


Unfortunately this is true, and this thread would be a much better place without all this nonsense. It would be great if people were just able to discuss the skylines and give their own personal opinions in a friendly manner without bashing other cities at the same time.
It's a shame really - Europe has some superb skylines and we should be admiring them as things that help to make our continent great, rather than all the city-bashing and boasting that often happens... I'm from the UK and so obviously I'm proud of London's skyline, which is constantly growing and getting better, but just because it's my capital city, it doesn't mean I'm going to go into a frenzy and flood the thread with photos/comments like "London is the best, everywhere else sucks"...no, I love European cities and so I'm going to appreciate all the other fantastic skylines that Europe has to offer, they're all superb in their own ways and we should be proud of them.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









Beggi on DAF








Beggi on DAF


----------



## XxlalixX

Hey, taunus turm is nearly done...another whole is filled in...
Do you think millenium tower is ever going to be built?


----------



## XxlalixX

Hey, taunus turm is nearly done 
Another whole is filled in...do you think the millenium tower is ever going to be built?


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *mr. MyXiN *








*1920x1080*


----------



## Rewder321

I guess it doesn't count as the BEST European skyline, but still..... 

*POZNAN*


----------



## Erhan

35th Istanbul Marathon


Istanbul Marathon 2013 by canonim, on Flickr


Istanbul Marathon 2013 by canonim, on Flickr


Istanbul Marathon 2013 by canonim, on Flickr

A couple of months old









http://500px.com/photo/52473346


----------



## KlausDiggy

XxlalixX said:


> Hey, taunus turm is nearly done
> Another whole is filled in...do you think the millenium tower is ever going to be built?


Unfortunately, we do not know, the Millennium Tower is still on ice.


----------



## XxlalixX

Ok, i know that, what about max, is there any news?


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna



_A135701.jpg by aida_url, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

XxlalixX said:


> Ok, i know that, what about max, is there any news?


Let yourself surprise.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*London City Skyline*









by Lumberjack


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
by РВСН


----------



## Biegonice

Amazingly nice cities in Europe. The pictures here are great. Thanks all for contributions!


----------



## Denjiro

Gizzan said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan Musinov


Marvellous *Moscow*, IMO the best skyline in Europe. :cheers2: :drool:


----------



## vonbingen

picture http://www.flickr.com/photos/tom-nc/








la defense paris


----------



## markfos

Warszawa
by mradammichalsky


----------



## Tiaren

*Francoforte:*


Frankfurt Skyline by Tilman W., on Flickr


Frankfurt Main Aerial View I by kbaranowski, on Flickr


Skyline Frankfurt am Main by Rene Stannarius, on Flickr


----------



## denizpolat

*ISTANBUL*









*KOZYATAĞI*


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

The Parisian skyline is just so classy. It doesn't need any super talls, the Eiffel Tower on its own makes up for that, it's hard to believe that people hated it when it was first erected. I just love it the way the city layout focuses on the Tower and the skyscrapers don't disturb the effect of the Tower at all. Definitely one of my favourite Landmarks in the World.


----------



## DCFC1

Its AlL gUUd said:


> The Parisian skyline is just so classy. It doesn't need any super talls, the Eiffel Tower on its own makes up for that, it's hard to believe that people hated it when it was first erected. I just love it the way the city layout focuses on the Tower and the skyscrapers don't disturb the effect of the Tower at all. Definitely one of my favourite Landmarks in the World.


Agree.I come on here and look at London panoramas and think wow! 

Then someone posts up a pic of the Eiffel Tower with Defense behind it and I forget all about London :lol:

Truly unique and iconic.We have Asian trolls on this thread but Europe has skylines they can only dream about for iconicity and impact.:cheers:

Hey I read the Victorians attempted to build an Eiffel Tower on the site where Wembley stands but it was scrapped.


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








http://www.artlebedev.ru/photo/2013/11/23/


----------



## Rewder321

*Warsaw*


----------



## Denjiro

DCFC1 said:


> Agree.I come on here and look at London panoramas and think wow!
> 
> Then someone posts up a pic of the Eiffel Tower with Defense behind it and I forget all about London :lol:
> 
> Truly unique and iconic.We have Asian trolls on this thread but Europe has skylines they can only dream about for iconicity and impact.:cheers:
> 
> Hey I read the Victorians attempted to build an Eiffel Tower on the site where Wembley stands but it was scrapped.


IMO the Hermitage Twin Towers will ruin La Défense's beauty. hno:


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna - in the background 




http://www.flickr.com/photos/starburst911/11000829783/


----------



## hseugut

vonbingen said:


> picture http://www.flickr.com/photos/tom-nc/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> la defense paris


Thanks VonBingen, that will put a final dot to that thread. :cheers:


----------



## hseugut

DCFC1 said:


> Hey I read the Victorians attempted to build an Eiffel Tower on the site where Wembley stands but it was scrapped.


That is very true. A hopeless temptaive from the british to imitate Eiffel's genius. Hate and jalousy .... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watkin's_Tower


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

hseugut said:


> That is very true. A hopeless temptaive from the british to imitate Eiffel's genius. Hate and jalousy ....
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watkin's_Tower


I wouldn't call it hate, in fact the opposite. Imitation is the greatest form of flattery and admiration. But it would have been stupid to build one here, it only suits a place like Paris and needs to be in the centre of town. Blackpool tower is enough..... Anywhere which tries to copy the Eiffel Tower will only be second best.


----------



## SoryGregory

Paris/ La Defense by google.


----------



## SoryGregory

2010


----------



## 7rani

Ils ne veulent pas encore raser ces immeubles dégueulasses de Nanterre 

Europe has best cities in the world  and skylines are very sexy all over this beautiful continent ^^


----------



## parody24

#1. London
#2. Paris
#3. Moscow
#4. Istanbul
#5. Frankfurt
#6. Warsaw
#7. Rotterdam
#8. Brussels
#9. Madrid
#10. Barcelona
#11. Milan
#12. The Hague
#13. Manchester
#14. Lyon
#15. Tirana
#16. Berlin
#17. Hamburg
#18. Oslo
#19. Sofia
#20. Ljubljana
#21. Birmingham
#22. Liverpool
#23. Zagreb
#24. Skopje
#25. Vilnius
#26. Riga
#27. Vienna
#28. Belfast
#29. Dublin
#30. Glasgow


----------



## XxlalixX

1. Frankfurt
2. Paris
3. Moscow
4. London
5. Warsaw
6. Istanbul
7. Rotterdam
8. Madrid
9. Malmö
10. Kiev


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Brussels*









by Thermo








by Thermo








by Thermo








by Thermo








by Thermo








by Thermo








by Thermo








by Thermo








picture:AGRealEstate.eu








by Michel wal


----------



## XxlalixX

What is the second picture of?


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

My November Ranking:

1- Moscow
2- London
3- Frankfurt
4- Paris
5- Istanbul
6- Benidorm
7- Warsaw
8- Vienna
9- Rotterdam
10- Yekaterinburg


----------



## markfos

^^Yekaterinburg is not even in Europe, wrong thread.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

7rani said:


> Europe has best cities in the world  and skylines are very sexy all over this beautiful continent ^^


Exactly, European skylines are more diverse, unique and on the whole classier when compared to most skylines around the world. They may not be the tallest but they are the most interesting. :yes:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Frankfurt









by *Frank Cullmann* http://www.******************/pc/pc/mypics/904174/display/32543288
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna


http://www.flickr.com/photos/starburst911/10160383646/


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna again, by Hit by the Neptunes




Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


>


----------



## KlausDiggy

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Frankfurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by *Frank Cullmann* http://www.******************/pc/pc/mypics/904174/display/32543288
> Uploaded with imageshack.us


Not only I post terrible pictures, as this proves here.hno:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Oh "thanks" 

I actually thought it was a quite fresh angle from the Bockenheimer Chaussee, but tastes differ of course


----------



## KlausDiggy

*My new List...*

1 *Moscow* ( Definitely the number 1, because here until now the most impressive skyscrapers cluster arises what Europe has to offer. )

2 *London* (Many tall skyscrapers are Under Construction / Planning. The most booming skyline in Western Europe.

3 *Istanbul* (Just like in london many skyscrapers are under construction / planning. But most major projects are below the 200m mark. However, the city could London catch up as soon as the really high buildings are finished.)

4 *Paris/La Defence* (Great cluster (similar to Moscow), with many skyscrapers and a steady development. But most of the buildings are below the 200m mark.)

5 *Frankfurt* (A very successful cluster with many tall skyscrapers. Unfortunately, the development of new projects is currently weak.)

6 *Warsaw* (Cluster currently about half the size of frankfurt. But the city is planning many new projects and could one day overtake Frankfurt.

7 *Milan* (So far, relatively small clusters. Milan but has some new skyscraper projects that could further propel the city forward.)

8 *Rotterdam* (The city has a beautiful high-rise skyline close to the water. Unfortunately, there are not many skyscrapers. And the development of new projects running has been slow.)

9 *Benidorm* (Benidorm has a fantastic skyline of high-rises. Unfortunately, there are not so many skyscrapers. Most buildings also have little quality.

10 *Vienna* (Vienna currently developing a new skyscraper cluster outside of downtown, similar Moscow and Paris. Unfortunately, there are not many skyscrapers.)

11 *Kiev* ( A newcomer among the skyscrapers cities. Many high-rise buildings in the metropolitan area. And a 200m tower is under construction.)


----------



## hseugut

1-Paris
2-Frankfurt
3-Moscow


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

markfos said:


> ^^Yekaterinburg is not even in Europe, wrong thread.


Silly, Its more European than Istanbul go learn some geography kid!


----------



## denizpolat

scroll right for some pics

*ISTANBUL-LEVENT*























































*ISTANBUL KOZYATAĞI*










*
ISTANBUL-ŞİŞLİ*





































*ISTANBUL-ÜMRANİYE*



















*ISTANBUL-MASLAK*




























*
ISTANBUL-MALTEPE*



















*ISTANBUL-BOMONTİ*




























*
ISTANBUL-ATAŞEHİR*


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London skyline by constructionchest, on Flickr


London from Point Hill by constructionchest, on Flickr


Canary Wharf from Point Hill by constructionchest, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*More London:*


City from Point Hill by constructionchest, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

Moscow for now. 10 years time. London.


----------



## WMS

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Silly, Its more European than Istanbul go learn some geography kid!


But a half of Istanbul is acutally in Europe and 100% of Yekaterinburg is in Asia. Go learn some geography kid


----------



## serhat

Istanbul %65 Europe %35 Asia.Latgest population and area in European side


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

1- Moscow
2- Frankfurt
3- London
4- Istanbul
5- Paris
6- Warzsawa
7- Wien
8- Rotterdam
9- Benidorm
10- Madrid


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

I'll through in a new list as well:

1- Moscow (8.7)
2- London (8.6)
3- Frankfurt (8.5)
4- Istanbul (8.3)
5- Paris (8.3)
6- Warsaw (7.9)
7- Rotterdam (7.7)
8- Milan (7.5)
9- Benidorm (7.4)
10-The Hague (7.4)
(Baku 7.3)
11-Madrid (7.2)
12-Vienna (7.2)
(Yekaterinburg 7.2)
13-Barcelona (7.2)
14-Liverpool (7.0)
15-Brussels (7.0)
16-Kiev (7.0)
(Ankara 7.0)
17-Amsterdam (6.9)
18-Vilnius (6.8)
19-Birmingham (6.8)
20-Berlin (6.8)
21-Düsseldorf (6.8)
22-Dnipropetrovsk (6.7)
23-Sarajevo (6.7)
24-Cologne (6.7)
25-Naples (6.6)
26-Lyon (6.5)
27-Manchester (6.4)
28-Oslo (6.4)
29-Valencia (6.4)
30-Essen (6.3)
31-Tallinn (6.3)
32-Hamburg (6.3)
33-Leeds (6.1)
34-Munich (6.1)
(Grozny 6.1)
35-Bratislava (6.0)
36-Bilbao (6.0)
37-St-Petersburg (5.9)
(Izmir 5.9)
38-Lille (5.9)
39-Portsmouth (5.8)
40-Sofia (5.8)
41-Eindhoven (5.8)
42-Genova (5.7)
43-Prague (5.6)
44-Dortmund (5.6)
45-Kharkiv (5.6)
46-Zürich (5.5)
47-Cardiff (5.5)
48-Malmo (5.5)
49-Newcastle (5.4)
50-Belgrade (5.4)
51-Reykjavik (5.4)
52-Lisbon (5.4)
53-Poznan (5.4)
54-Zagreb (5.4)
55-Brescia (5.4)
56-Belfast (5.4)
57-Stockholm (5.3)
58-Offenbach (5.3)
59-Donetsk (5.3)
60-Leeuwarden (5.3)
61-Bremerhaven (5.3)
62-Glasgow (5.2)
63-Leipzig (5.2)
64-Sheffield (5.2)
65-Bonn (5.2)
66-Almere (5.2)
67-Dublin (5.2)
68-Sevilla (5.2)
69-Basel (5.2)


----------



## markfos

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Silly, Its more European than Istanbul go learn some geography kid!


Yes, I've checked and its obviously in Asia not in Europe.


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam

'De Rotterdam'*


jb_nl said:


> bron:
> https://twitter.com/haaijk/status/404732056787099648/photo/1/large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bron:
> https://twitter.com/haaijk/status/404735412498743296/photo/1/large



*Rotterdam as seen from 'De Rotterdam'*


Topaas said:


> 20-11:





jb_nl said:


>


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam*

See larger (1024)... IMG_0710_RAW by AlexDROP, on Flickr


See larger (1024)... IMG_0713_RAW by AlexDROP, on Flickr


See larger (1024)... IMG_0707_RAW by AlexDROP, on Flickr


See larger (1024)... IMG_0702_RAW by AlexDROP, on Flickr



Cloud surfer said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## skyscraperus

Simply The Best !!!


----------



## aarhusforever

markfos said:


> Yes, I've checked and its obviously in Asia not in Europe.


You have only been a SSC member for one year, so I guess you don't know better ...but we had this discussion several years ago in SSC and it was decided that yekaterinburg in every way is to be considered a European city and therefor belongs in this thread! The city lies on the border between Europe and Asia yes, but it is historically and especially cultural linked to Europe and has been for many hundred years  I've visited the city two times and I really enjoyed it


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

WMS said:


> But a half of Istanbul is acutally in Europe and 100% of Yekaterinburg is in Asia. Go learn some geography kid


Thats not true, Here is the border between Asia and Europe
and you can see where Yekaterinburg is in the middle as opposed to Istanbul the down town is in Europe.
After all Russian Federation that spans in three continents is classified as European aka every city in Russia IS European


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Yekaterinburg

Courtesy of Revenger_666


----------



## DCFC1

hseugut said:


> That is very true. A hopeless temptaive from the british to imitate Eiffel's genius. Hate and jalousy ....
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watkin's_Tower


The same British who were leading the way with soooo many other things at that time ? .. Go Away :nuts:

Eiffel built a tower ..the brits built and kick started a few other things in the 19th C .


----------



## DCFC1

1 Paris 
2 London
3 Moscow
4 Frankfurt
5 Warsaw
6 Rotterdam
7 Vienna
8 Hague
9 Madrid
10 Milan

The latter part of my top ten is absolutely subjective and changing all the time .. the top 6 in Europe seem pretty set ..


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


ib_37C0397 / Hagelbui boven Rotterdam by Skyline City / Canvas en posters, on Flickr


SMS_20131023_1073.jpg by Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl Aerial Photography, on Flickr


SMS_20131023_1075.jpg by Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl Aerial Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> I'll through in a new list as well:
> 
> 1- Moscow (8.7)
> 2- London (8.6)
> 3- Frankfurt (8.5)
> 4- Istanbul (8.3)
> 5- Paris (8.3)
> 6- Warsaw (7.9)
> 7- Rotterdam (7.7)
> 8- Milan (7.5)
> 9- Benidorm (7.4)
> 10-The Hague (7.4)
> (Baku 7.3)
> 11-Madrid (7.2)
> 12-Vienna (7.2)
> (Yekaterinburg 7.2)
> 13-Barcelona (7.2)
> 14-Liverpool (7.0)
> 15-Brussels (7.0)
> 16-Kiev (7.0)
> (Ankara 7.0)
> 17-Amsterdam (6.9)
> 18-Vilnius (6.8)
> 19-Birmingham (6.8)
> 20-Berlin (6.8)
> 21-Düsseldorf (6.8)
> 22-Dnipropetrovsk (6.7)
> 23-Sarajevo (6.7)
> 24-Cologne (6.7)
> 25-Naples (6.6)
> 26-Lyon (6.5)
> 27-Manchester (6.4)
> 28-Oslo (6.4)
> 29-Valencia (6.4)
> 30-Essen (6.3)
> 31-Tallinn (6.3)
> 32-Hamburg (6.3)
> 33-Leeds (6.1)
> 34-Munich (6.1)
> (Grozny 6.1)
> 35-Bratislava (6.0)
> 36-Bilbao (6.0)
> 37-St-Petersburg (5.9)
> (Izmir 5.9)
> 38-Lille (5.9)
> 39-Portsmouth (5.8)
> 40-Sofia (5.8)
> 41-Eindhoven (5.8)
> 42-Genova (5.7)
> 43-Prague (5.6)
> 44-Dortmund (5.6)
> 45-Kharkiv (5.6)
> 46-Zürich (5.5)
> 47-Cardiff (5.5)
> 48-Malmo (5.5)
> 49-Newcastle (5.4)
> 50-Belgrade (5.4)
> 51-Reykjavik (5.4)
> 52-Lisbon (5.4)


Where are german cities such as: Bonn ,Leipzig, Augsburg, Nürnberg, Chemnitz, Offenbach, Ludwigshafen, Mannhein???

This cities are all better than Reykjavik or Lisbon.


----------



## FreeeSpirit

*hseugut*  That is very true. A hopeless temptaive from the british to imitate Eiffel's genius. Hate and jalousy .... 









(you people ever heard of the Blackpool Tower? (below) piece of cake to build a meccano monstrosity like that. Eiffel's genius? LOL - he was a Nutter.










DCFC1
Eiffel built a tower ..the brits built and kick started a few other things in the 19th C .[/QUOTE]
...and how many slaves did you use and countries did you plunder again to fund that possibility...?


----------



## Saint-Tropez

..and where are polish city: Wrocław, Gdynia, Poznań?


----------



## denizpolat

DCFC1 said:


> 1 Paris
> 2 London
> 3 Moscow
> 4 Frankfurt
> 5 Warsaw
> 6 Rotterdam
> 7 Vienna
> 8 Hague
> 9 Madrid
> 10 Milan
> 
> The latter part of my top ten is absolutely subjective and changing all the time .. the top 6 in Europe seem pretty set ..


*How Istanbul is not in this list and Madrid is in?*

*MADRID*










scroll right for some pics

*ISTANBUL-LEVENT*























































*ISTANBUL KOZYATAĞI*










*
ISTANBUL-ŞİŞLİ*





































*ISTANBUL-ÜMRANİYE*



















*ISTANBUL-MASLAK*




























*
ISTANBUL-MALTEPE*



















*ISTANBUL-BOMONTİ*




























*
ISTANBUL-ATAŞEHİR*


----------



## www.sercan.de

Deniz, please stop to post the same pics.

Thanks


----------



## markfos

Istanbul, very impressive indeed.


----------



## denizpolat

You are right, but it was for a comparison to show Istanbul's multi clusters


----------



## aahusforever

Istanbul easily has one of the best skylines in Europe :cheers:


----------



## Erhan

Istanbul - Big cluster is Levent, the smaller one is Maslak

Scoll -->









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/99567550


----------



## gehenaus

Wow, those river-front houses on the right must cost a bomb.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*









Photo from RTV Rijnmond









Photo on RTV Rijnmond by Dagmar Aarse









Photo on RTV Rijnmond by Dagmar Aarse









Photo on RTV Rijnmond by Dagmar Aarse


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Yekaterinburg

Courtesy of Umformer

Its saddends me that Yekaterinburg hasnt won the expo 2020 bid hno:


----------



## www.sercan.de

gehenaus said:


> Wow, those river-front houses on the right must cost a bomb.


Yes, they are old ottoman houses and are called _Yalı_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yalı


The 10 most expensive ones
http://www.haber3.com/iste-bogazin-en-pahali-10-yalisi-foto-galerisi-1160.htm


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

TEHR_IR said:


> lol, so if I have to believe that map of yours, western Iran, Iraq, Syria, Saudi Arabia, ... belongs to Europe to?



Yekaterinburg (Russian: Екатеринбург, IPA: [jɪkətʲɪrʲɪnˈburk]), alternatively romanized as Ekaterinburg, is the fourth-largest city in Russia and the administrative center of Sverdlovsk Oblast, located in the middle of the Eurasian continent, on the border of Europe and Asia., there is no mention of Iran in that map, is there skyscrapers in Iran?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yekaterinburg


----------



## mckeenan

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Yekaterinburg (Russian: Екатеринбург, IPA: [jɪkətʲɪrʲɪnˈburk]), alternatively romanized as Ekaterinburg, is the fourth-largest city in Russia and the administrative center of Sverdlovsk Oblast, located in the middle of the Eurasian continent, on the border of Europe and Asia., there is no mention of Iran in that map
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yekaterinburg


Yekaterinburg may be geographically in the middle of Eurasian continent, but that's doesn't mean that you could draw a line north to south, across Yekaterinburg, and then state that everthing east of the line is Europe. Have in mind, that technically, Europe is not really a continent, but a land located at western Eurasia, which had been historically refered as a contient just for cultural reasons. Of course, middle eastern countries such as Syria, Iraq, Saudi Arabia or Iran, are clearly not european. As for Turkey, historically it is supposed to be asian, except for the land that remains east of the Bosphorus (including part of Istambul). The correct map should be like that:


----------



## Denjiro

The Empire - The Dark side of the Force... by _flowtation, on Flickr


----------



## www.sercan.de

I know its not a skyline pic, but i love thoise street shots 


BaybarsKirman said:


> Bugün


----------



## Erhan

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Yekaterinburg (Russian: Екатеринбург, IPA: [jɪkətʲɪrʲɪnˈburk]), alternatively romanized as Ekaterinburg, is the fourth-largest city in Russia and the administrative center of Sverdlovsk Oblast, located in the middle of the Eurasian continent, on the border of Europe and Asia., there is no mention of Iran in that map, is there skyscrapers in Iran?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yekaterinburg


I want to say something just to bring this unnecessary discussion to an end. To my knowledge the accepted border between Asia and Europe is Mediterranean Sea-Aegean Sea-Maramara Sea-Bosphorus Strait-Black Sea-Caucasus Mountains-Caspian Sea-Ural River-Ural Mountains. So if the city Yekaterinburg is divided by the Ural River or Ural Mountains it's *on* the border, if it's west of those it's in Europe and if it's to the east it doesn't belong in this thread.


----------



## Arkitekt Wars

own - Bosphorus, Istanbul


----------



## Juggernaut92

Frankfurt 










Picture by m.optic on Fotocommunity


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Erhan said:


> I want to say something just to bring this unnecessary discussion to an end. To my knowledge the accepted border between Asia and Europe is Mediterranean Sea-Aegean Sea-Maramara Sea-Bosphorus Strait-Black Sea-Caucasus Mountains-Caspian Sea-Ural River-Ural Mountains. So if the city Yekaterinburg is divided by the Ural River or Ural Mountains it's *on* the border, if it's west of those it's in Europe and if it's to the east it doesn't belong in this thread.


Let me bring to your attention that Russia with all of its cities in Asia and North America and the Pacific is a European Country that's why football teams in Russia compete in UEFA regardless if that geographical line here or there but lets say we take your argument about the line in Yekaterinburg the same can be said about the geographical line in Istanbul , you will notice that 80% of Yekaterinburg city is in Europe while only 35% of Istanbul city is in Europe , having said that both Turkey and Russia are considered European Countries while Iran is an Asian country as much as Bangladesh or Pakistan


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

mckeenan said:


> Yekaterinburg may be geographically in the middle of Eurasian continent, but that's doesn't mean that you could draw a line north to south, across Yekaterinburg, and then state that everthing east of the line is Europe. Have in mind, that technically, Europe is not really a continent, but a land located at western Eurasia, which had been historically refered as a contient just for cultural reasons. Of course, middle eastern countries such as Syria, Iraq, Saudi Arabia or Iran, are clearly not european. As for Turkey, historically it is supposed to be asian, except for the land that remains east of the Bosphorus (including part of Istambul). The correct map should be like that:


As you can see I have taken the map from the Internet I didn't draw it as we discussed only Yekaterinburg we didn't discuss the locations of the continents


----------



## mckeenan

Nubian_Warrior said:


> As you can see I have taken the map from the Internet I didn't draw it as we discussed only Yekaterinburg we didn't discuss the locations of the continents


Sorry, then i misunderstood you :cheers:


----------



## KlausDiggy

Yekaterinburg is situated on the river Iset just 40 kilometers *east* of the imaginary dividing line between Europe and Asia, which runs to the west in the city Pervouralsk. At this point, there is a Europe-Asia-pillar. The natural boundary is formed by the Ural Mountains. The time difference with Moscow is two hours and to central Europe five hours (or four hours during the Central European Summer Time). -->Wikipedia









by asgsg-marl.de


----------



## BJK67

gehenaus said:


> Wow, those river-front houses on the right must cost a bomb.


its not a river and yes they cost millions but its worth it


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


Skyline richting Rotterdam by schermpeter42, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Amazing  Rotterdam only needs a few 180-200+ and it will be worldclass :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Paris skyline by mr_sandro1, on Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

London is easily Europes' biggest/greatest city . 

With or without a skyline .


----------



## 7rani

"Greatest" is a relative notion. It depends on what you are refering to. I certainly exclude skyscrapers which aren't a part of Europe culture. 

For me, each city of the group {Rome, Paris, London and Madrid} is the greatest one in a different way or domaine. And that makes them all unbettable cities in all the world.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

DCFC1 said:


> London is easily Europes' biggest/greatest city .
> 
> With or without a skyline .


As much as I'd like to agree with you , I'd say London,Paris, Berlin, Moscow , Stpetersburg these cities are great each on its own way!


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna, the smaller cluster




Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


>


----------



## level1

n Moscow, only skyscrapers are nice. In addition, the city is ugly and these towers is not much helping. Much better overall skyline is Paris, London and Frankfurt. This town would bet not in the top three.


----------



## www.sercan.de

"Photoshop" 
http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/4946189333.jpg


----------



## Apteryx

Ale73 said:


> Oggi pomeriggio, in avvicinamento all'aeroporto di Bresso.
> Prospettiva insolita :bowtie::cheers:
> 
> Emanuele83 > Spero che Ale73 non me ne voglia a male, ma quel'ala mi dava troppo fastidio! :nuts:


Thanks to Ale73 and Emanuele83 for the picture.
Not really a small cluster and on the right, just out of the picture, Citylife custer is growing.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

level1 said:


> n Moscow, only skyscrapers are nice. In addition, the city is ugly and these towers is not much helping. Much better overall skyline is Paris, London and Frankfurt. This town would bet not in the top three.


Moscow is not ugly it's your taste that needs some sugar hno:


----------



## meteoforumitalia

vinttt said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


I really love this perspective :cheers:


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*


image di dox 74, su Flickr


image di dox 74, su Flickr









*By Francesco Langiulli*









*By DigitAlex70*


image di dox 74, su Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

_Istanbul _

Monochrome Karlıtepe by One1stanbul, on Flickr


----------



## 350Z

16 November, 09.36 by Ti.mo, on Flickr


----------



## eddie88

Wow! That shot of London is incredible!


----------



## KlausDiggy

---


----------



## TimeAndTide

DCFC1 said:


> London is easily Europes' biggest/greatest city .
> 
> With or without a skyline .


Big LOL.
London isn't Europe, just the capital city of the 51st state of America.


----------



## werner10

The north bank area of the river Meuse in Rotterdam by Sash



SASH said:


> pan_121130_001 by 123_456, on Flickr


by Ossip


SASH said:


> Rotterdam City Center by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr



The South Bank by Momo1435



Momo1435 said:


> IMG_6037 by Momo1435, on Flickr


by Bulderhoog


bulgerhoog said:


> ^^
> 
> Rotterdam: skyline sunset by erik de haan rotterdam, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Erik


----------



## Baboulinet

DCFC1 said:


> Paris is a museum. London and Berlin suffered .. ..


So what ?:nuts:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

werner10 said:


> The north bank area of the river Meuse in Rotterdam


It is called 'Maas' not "Meuse" (french)..and it should be called 'Rhine'.


----------



## XxlalixX

TimeAndTide said:


> Big LOL.
> London isn't Europe, just the capital city of the 51st state of America.


Haha, is that a joke? (i know that) but there are two londons...


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*


Skyline completo di Obliot, su Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









by RMA on DAF


----------



## Baboulinet

350Z said:


> do you have prove that i am the same user that you think? you can't prove, so shut up.


:lol:


----------



## Basnix

Frankfurt has best European skyline. 

2. Moscow
3. London
4. Paris
5. Istanbul/ Vienna (I just love that one tall tower)


----------



## Erhan

Istanbul









http://500px.com/photo/53928156









http://www.fotokritik.com/kullanici/huseyinkekic









http://500px.com/photo/53943296









http://www.instavillage.com/p/603510429232604073_188707503/


Gün bi başka batar İstanbul'da #İstanbul #Beykoz #güneş #günbatımı #sunset #sun #sky by gfarukunal, on Flickr

Probably the most expensive Go-Cart plot in the world :lol:


101413 - beer and gokarting (12) by nate.cho, on Flickr


----------



## G20

*by chest*


Shooters Hill view of London 2 by constructionchest, on Flickr


----------



## markfos

XxlalixX said:


> Haha, is that a joke? (i know that) but there are two londons...



BTW, this is SO143 as well.


----------



## stefanguti

Basnix said:


> 5. Istanbul/ Vienna (I just love that one tall tower)


You mean that one? 


Donaucity by WolfgangPichler, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover

^^ Hot as ****. Very classy tower!


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


2013-10-30 Rotterdam - View from Appartementen Van Kralingen - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr


2013-10-30 Rotterdam - View from Appartementen Van Kralingen - 7 by Topaas, on Flickr


2013-10-30 Rotterdam - View from Appartementen Van Kralingen - 8 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*









*Photo by Ossip Architectuurfotografie*


----------



## Tiaren

*Frankfurt* 


Skyline Frankfurt by CherryBlossom87, on Flickr


Frankfurt Main Aerial View I by kbaranowski, on Flickr


----------



## G20

the combination of eco friendly modern skyscrapers, iconic designs, mixed of historical buildings, the first and only supertall in EU, quality of materials, popularity, fame, enormous amount of cranes in the sky, biggest number of investments and construction projects in the western world, shockingly large quantity of proposed and approved towers easily make london skyline unbeatable. 

visit the construction and project thread to view some of the finest projects in the world. 


MONUMENTview by constructionchest, on Flickr


Shooters Hill view of London by constructionchest, on Flickr


----------



## Sid Vicious

^^lol welcome back SO 143 :lol:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

G20 said:


> t... iconic designs...











*I knew it!*


----------



## Taller Better

*ENOUGH of the snide City vs City comments. I hate handing out infractions but I do not like to see people rudely dumping on other cities, either. *


----------



## KlausDiggy

Now S0143 surpasses itself.:nuts:


----------



## Architecture lover

I never really get it why he is the one that have to be bunned from this forum? What's so bad in loving London? it's his oppinion leave him alone. I mean I'm in love with Moscow, it impress me by many aspects, it's my opinion, it's my personal taste if thats a reаson for banning then you should ban me too becouse I love Moscow and I consider Evolution tower as best in Europe.
Every one have it's personal taste and the right to say his own opinion, it's up to you to accept his oppinion or not, it's a discussion forum after all. I really can't understand some of you people, someone definitely needs to get bunned but I am not so sure if that person it's SO143 or maybe someone else it's up to moderators to decide.


----------



## Raddie

Of course London has an impressive skyline for Europe. But then again, there's only a handful of cities in Europe that come remotely close to the economic might of London. Seeing it from that perspective, London's skyline is even with the boom of the last few years, quite disappointing. Yes, a supertall is nice for EU, then again, Hanoi to name one, also has one.

Numerically, it should have been up there somewhere with the likes of Jakarta. But it's not. And of course we should not forget the difference in mentality between Asia and Europe, but then again, we should not forget the economic might of London either.

Aesthetically, London's skyline still has nothing on La Defense, if you ask me.


----------



## dbk

It is mostly a subjective opinion. One like Moscow one London and we should respect their opionion. 

I am suprised that Vienna has such a poor skyline compare to the same size Warsaw. I think there is a dusk of skyscrapers in the West Europe. Now the most dynamic skylines have Moscow and Istanbul, also in Warsaw there is a progress if you compare what was there 20 years ago.


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*


Sesja Iwony i Michała by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr


_MG_2525 by _Indy_, on Flickr


Warschau by isnogud_CT, on Flickr


DSC_0056 by res vzw, on Flickr


DSC_0071 by res vzw, on Flickr


Cosmopolitan Twarda 2/4 by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


_DSC5677 by Lukasz Nowosadzki, on Flickr


Złota 44 by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Warsaw Trade Tower by Norbert Maksymiuk, on Flickr

Warsaw Trade Tower by muttheiaubiro, on Flickr


Rondo 1 by Bartek71, on Flickr


Rondo 1 by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


Warszawa w budowie by Radek Kołakowski, on Flickr


Rondo 1 by Bartek71, on Flickr


szklane tory by Radek Kołakowski, on Flickr


Rondo 1 by Bartek71, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

350Z said:


> DCFC1 is correct. London is considered as one of mega cities in the world and it is indeed the biggest city in Europe in terms of metro population which contains nearly 15 million inhabitants.


not true. Moscow is bigger, also without considering the metro population.


----------



## 7rani

meteoforumitalia said:


> not true. Moscow is bigger, also without considering the metro population.


Moscow and Paris are both bigger than London. (not cities but metros).


----------



## SE9

London has the largest metro population in the EU, according to the EU.

Skyline photo taken yesterday by forumer chest, from Shooters Hill in south east London:


----------



## dbk

Guys to be honest your arguments and the whole argue about cities is more or less like this:
-My ***** is bigger!
-No my is bigger!
-Ok, maybe but my is thicker! 
-But still my is better.
like little boys just different toys.

Moderator PLEASE DELETE those posts [mine too]~! The discussion is about SKYLINE not the population of cities or area or whatever!
Ps. forgive me the example but i could not resist it


----------



## DCFC1

7rani said:


> Moscow and Paris are both bigger than London. (not cities but metros).


This is getting silly :nuts:

London is much bigger than Paris .. it's ridiculous to state otherwise.. 

London is also bigger than Moscow.. the Moscow city stats involve an area the size of Poland :laugh:

London is the biggest city in the whole of Europe. London's metro is around 18/19 million .


----------



## vonbingen

pictures/images olivier reynaud.flickr.
la defense. paris


----------



## Archaean

London has such a cute little skyline.


----------



## Neitzsche

Archaean said:


> London has such a cute little skyline.


Interesting choice of adjectives.


----------



## markfos

Could you guys stop please, each time SO143 shows up, we have this silly discussion and city vs city flame here, just ignore this guy, he will be reported to moderators and banned anyway.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


SMS_20131023_1004.jpg by Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl Aerial Photography, on Flickr

SMS_20131023_0964.jpg by Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl Aerial Photography, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi

Skylines can be historic as well. Why don't you guys consider the historic skylines of Prague, Istanbul, Cambridge, Budapest, Seville etc ? 

This thread is great as is and I appreciate all of you showing your favorite cities but I am sure we could contribute without harassing each other.

I personally don't like the buildings in Moscow or Paris. They are rapidly manufactured as parts of the business district master plan. There is an unexplainable lack of "life". They remind me of soulless Chinese cities, honestly. I believe cities are alive, especially in our homeland, Europe. I believe the best cosmopolitan city in Europe is London. Paris is out of the equation for me because the entire city is built by the same guy and the lack of variety, unfortunately, killed the city. I would prefer the lovely medieval Paris over the current one any day. This is why cities like London, Istanbul, Frankfurt etc are full of life and show a healthy evolution. They carry their history in them but still adopt to the 21st century. 

Yes. I will go with London, then Istanbul. I miss London!!


----------



## Birmingham

The more immature members on this forum are the one's who grass like their in play school. Just grow up and play nicely. It ruins so many threads.


----------



## Birmingham

GREAT NEWS FOR LONDON. 

*Pinnacle tower to keep ‘helter skelter’ design after review*


:banana::banana:

---

London desperately needed this to keep in touch with Moscow.


----------



## Archaean

Even with Pinnacle, London still has a ways to go before it catches Moscow skyline wise.


----------



## sk327

Archaean said:


> Even with Pinnacle, London still has a ways to go before it catches Moscow skyline wise, in my opinion.


Fixed


----------



## KlausDiggy

London never will catch up Moscow.
Moscow eventually grows twice as fast as London and triple faster than other European giants skylines.


----------



## _Mort_

These empty spaces are reminders of WW2.


----------



## the man from k-town

webcam shot 
sorry, bad quality, rainy :/









on helifliegen.de


Dom to west von OlliAR auf Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11180241073/



Frankfurt skyline at night von Sander Pot auf Flickr


----------



## WeshBabyGros

doguorsi said:


> I personally don't like the buildings in Moscow or Paris. They are rapidly manufactured as parts of the business district master plan. There is an unexplainable lack of "life". They remind me of soulless Chinese cities, honestly. I believe cities are alive, especially in our homeland, Europe. I believe the best cosmopolitan city in Europe is London. *Paris is out of the equation for me because the entire city is built by the same guy and the lack of variety, unfortunately, killed the city*. I would prefer the lovely medieval Paris over the current one any day.


You may probably refer to Georges Eugène Haussmann who created the "grands boulevards" like the Champs-Elysées or the Avenue de l'Opéra, but he was no architect, he built nothing, just ordered and proposed a kind of modern building. Have you ever put a step in Paris ? If yes, I really wonder how you can say it lacks of soul and diversity, and how you dare comparing Paris to a Chinese city...If you refer to the color of the roofs, well ok, it's kinda uniform with this blue/grey (dont mix up "uniformity" and "harmony"), but I never noticed than the great Hôtels Particuliers from the 15th century like the Hotel de Soubise or de Sens and Art-Nouveau buildings or the Place des Vosges were look-alike. :bash:


----------



## Archaean

sk327 said:


> Fixed


Statistically, Moscow has a larger skyline than London, so you didnt fix anything.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Birmingham, UK

courtesy of sefton_66


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Liverpool

Courtesy of openlyJane


----------



## Adler1

*Frankfurt*










source: http://www.cameraflights.com/luftaufnahmen/


----------



## Adler1

*Frankfurt*










http://www.hdr-photos.com/


Frankfurt am Main von Sander Pot auf Flickr









www.wicci.de









zeit.de


----------



## stefanguti

Cute little inner-city skyline near Schwedenplatz, VIE
From the Austrian subsection, user o0ink





o0ink said:


>


----------



## Birmingham

I know Frankfurts skyline becomes more impressive because of the relatively low rise around it, but it just looks fantastic and is what Urban Planning should all be about.


----------



## Birmingham

Clutter of London by Core Rising - From new Providence Wharf Tower site.


----------



## level1

My December Ranking

1- Paris
2- Frankfurt
3- London
4- Moscow
5- Istanbul
6- Warsaw
7- Rotterdam
8- Milano
9- Vienna
10- Benidorm


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


IMG_7800_bw by Steelwheels, on Flickr


----------



## AleSeves

Milan










photo:digitalex70


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Paris, FRANKREICH*

Paris par -pieton-, sur Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

Nubian_Warrior said:


> My December Ranking
> 
> 1- Moscow
> 2- London
> 3- Frankfurt
> 4- Paris
> 5- Benidorm
> 6- Istanbul
> 7- Rotterdam
> 8- Warsaw
> 9- Milano
> 10- Vienna \ Yekaterinburg


Benidorm :nuts:

Benidorm is just a tacky thin strip of land occupied by the most ugly and cheap apartment blocks ... Jeez... 

This is what makes me laff about threads like this all over this site. .. I could say the same for the Gold Coast in OZ .. You just get suckered into certain angles and shots from a lens whilst missing the bigger picture.


----------



## DCFC1

TimeAndTide said:


> *Paris, FRANKREICH*
> 
> Paris par -pieton-, sur Flickr


Paris is a bit of a museum .. IMO ..


----------



## Yellow Fever

London


Ubicolous by murphyz, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi

London is just ... There is no other city in the world that can compete with its charm. Beautiful beautiful.


----------



## markfos

doguorsi said:


> London is just ... There is no other city in the world that can compete with its charm IMO. Beautiful beautiful.


Fixed .


----------



## doguorsi

^^ Seriously ??


----------



## markfos

Well, I find other cities in Europe much more attractive but again, this is my personal opinion.


----------



## Cujas

Picture of La Défense at Paris, take with my iphone, there was a bright sunshine.


----------



## evilstewie

Difficult choice, europe has some good skylines now, so I'll list the strengths and weaknesses of the skylines
#1 MOSCOW
has great height and some really cool designs, it is at the end of its boom now, with the last couple of towers going up now, not many future projects but still the best in europe
#2 LONDON
booming city, I read somewhere that it has more 100m+ towers under construction than frankfurt,paris,warsaw,rotterdam and milan COMBINED, it is still in the middle of its boom with next year and thevyear after being full of 200m+ towers, however it can look a bit disorganised with clusters everywhere
#3 FRANKFURT
perfect skyline, it would be number one if it had more construction going on, the towees are nearly all of great design and great cladding, from some angles its unbeatable
#4 PARIS
I was going to put istanbul in fourth place, but la defenses density deserves respect, has some cool towers and some poor towers, but overall it looks great, a few 200m+ towers and it could challenge the top cities, never underestimate paris, it moves in cycles, and when the next prooerty cycle comes along, I can easily see them putting up a new round of towers
#5 ISTANBUL
has so many towers under construction, from some angles looks great, in two or three years it will be up there with moscow and london
#6 WARSAW
great towers going up, is getting denser but needs a stand out tower, the warsaw spire could be it
#7 ROTTERDAM
good density, good architecture and great setting, ciuld use some taller and towers and office towers
#8 MILAN
Great quality towers, lots of construction, will soon climb up the tabke to challenge warsaw and rotterdam
#9 THE HAGUE
beautiful traditional towers, probably the classiest skyline in europe
#10 BIRMINGHAM
because its my local big city and I love it


----------



## ScraperDude

I have to agree with a number of people on here. The London skyline does nothing for me and in fact is a bit sore on the eyes. It's such a world class city with a skyline that does not reflect that much. This is MY opinion, not bashing.... I'm not even that fond of my city's skyline. It is.. what it is....


----------



## il fenomeno

Birmingham said:


> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/12/11/article-2521765-1A08C04900000578-378_964x643.jpg


propably from the same batch?











found this on faz.de


----------



## meteoforumitalia

image di dox 74, su Flickr


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Grozny , Chechnya , Russia

Courtesy of beaver-hero


----------



## aiisser

*Lyon - France*


----------



## Birmingham

Archaean said:


> Losers from London. Never a shortage of them.


NOT BEING FUNNY BUT THIS KNOB HEAD IS ALWAYS AROUND AND NOBODY DOES ANYTHING. PLEASE BAN THE TROLL OTHERWISE YOUR'RE NOT DOING YOUR JOB.


----------



## Birmingham

ScraperDude said:


> I have to agree with a number of people on here. The London skyline does nothing for me and in fact is a bit sore on the eyes. It's such a world class city with a skyline that does not reflect that much. This is MY opinion, not bashing.... I'm not even that fond of my city's skyline. It is.. what it is....


A welcome opinion. What could London do to change your mind?


----------



## Birmingham

il fenomeno said:


> propably from the same batch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this on faz.de


WOAHHH ... London's shit because it's got two skylines. what NYC is amazing because it's got two skylines. SHIT i'm being contradictive. I HATE MY LIFE. SSC 2013.COM


----------



## markfos

Please, don't compare London's mini skyline to NYC, it's a completely different scale, and there are many cities with few clusters.


----------



## Rewder321

*WARSAW* 2009


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London skyline in the morning dawn by Kiwi in London, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Flying into London #1 by Kiwi in London, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Rotterdam skyline @ sunrise by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr


Rotterdam this morning by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*...from a different angle 


Balcon du soir. by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Skyline Dark by Claudio Q, on Flickr


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Ranking in the category of 300M+

1. Moscow (3 Complete : 2 U/C )
2. London ( 1 Complete)
3. St Petersburg, Russia (1 U/C)
4. Grozny, Russia ( 1 U/C)


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*









https://twitter.com/MPSinthesky/status/410804250898608128/photo/1/large


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:* by woodgnome



woodgnome said:


> *London fog from the Shard - like a scene from The Day After Tomorrow*


----------



## Quicksilver

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Ranking in the category of 300M+
> 
> 1. Moscow (3 Complete : 2 U/C )
> 2. London ( 1 Complete)
> 3. St Petersburg, Russia (1 U/C)
> 4. Grozny, Russia ( 1 U/C)


Any proof of tower in Grozny being U/C as according to this forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1654534&page=7

This is not even near to construction.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Dark city by WilcozPics, on Flickr


----------



## Opix

^ hey bro can you post only the best pictures that you like most and then provide your opinion or thought alongside the pictures as well in order to establish a discussion? otherwise discussion thread is just meaningless and tasteless unless people do engage in the discussions imo. ta


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Well, you are entitled to your opinion  I'll leave it to that and will not comment on this subject anymore


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*


Cross by suxovv, on Flickr


lights of the city by Darek Drapala, on Flickr


DSCF0107 by ewewlo, on Flickr


Straight ahead by Monika Kostera (urbanlegend), on Flickr


from among trees by Darek Drapala, on Flickr


Warsaw Panorama by Szejbi, on Flickr


Warsaw Downtown by Szejbi, on Flickr


Warsaw Downtown by Szejbi, on Flickr


Intraco I by Radek Kołakowski, on Flickr


Stare Miasto | Warszawa | 2o. 1o. 2o13 by jmichalka, on Flickr


----------



## Cujas

La Défense by night



cochise75 said:


> Source : https://www.facebook.com/ladefense.fr


----------



## Cujas

My favorite European skyline, from Paris with love, today!



Cujas said:


> Quelques photos de l'un des points de vues les plus connu des forumeurs mais c'est toujours un plaisir, surtout par le temps qu'il fait.


----------



## desertpunk

Frankfurt









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mardiet/


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








https://vk.com/valera4yma
















https://vk.com/igor_adrionov








https://vk.com/id191277999








































https://vk.com/al_kors








https://vk.com/tasajo
























https://vk.com/id13697722
























https://vk.com/galeevramil
















https://vk.com/id3853657
















https://vk.com/dimanchik0


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Well..


View over Stockholm from Hammarbybacken par AdamTje, sur Flickr


View over Stockholm from Hammarbybacken by AdamTje, on Flickr

The cluster of blocks in the neighbouring Nacka municipality:


View over Stockholm from Hammarbybacken par AdamTje, sur Flickr


IMG_2914 by Akemannen, on Flickr


Hornsbergs strand, Stockholm by erik.p, on Flickr


skyline of Stockholm by jujemisa, on Flickr


8/366 South side at night time by geinography, on Flickr

More highrises are being built here and there nowadays. For example, a cluster of four highrises is being constructed in Liljeholmen (project "Liljeholmskajen"):


Harmoni par Joakim Berndes, sur Flickr

Extra:


The Stockholm Skyline at Night from Skeppsholmsbron par Greg Benz Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## MarkusErikssen

How much I love Stockholm... It isn't the best skyline for sure. Almost no tall buildings. But Gamla Stan is really nice and some buildings in Kista too.


----------



## Opix

London by jamesbooth_london, on Flickr


LR5-112731 by aandy, on Flickr


Canary Wharf from The Shard by aandy, on Flickr


City skyline by st_hart, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

_London_

Dark Water II by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


Queen Elizabeth in Rotterdam by hanselpedia, on Flickr


Queen Elizabeth in Rotterdam by hanselpedia, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


Dark city by WilcozPics, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

> https://vk.com/dimanchik0


Nice pics.


----------



## Rewder321

*Warsaw*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


[email protected] by happa_47, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Germany. by Frankfurt, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:* Part of city from an angle not often seen 


UK. by Frankfurt, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Paris, Tour & Sun by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

SimsPlanet2 said:


> How much I love Stockholm... It isn't the best skyline for sure. Almost no tall buildings. But Gamla Stan is really nice and some buildings in Kista too.


There are many highrises and mid-rises in Stockholm. However, they are skattered in a huge area. The effect could have been better, if they were built in just one or several places. Kista and several more places have some potential, but the development doesn't occur as quickly as it could. There are only two highrises located in Kista Science City (one of the most attractive areas for such developments) and the third one is under construction. Btw, Liljeholmen can be a nice exception.


----------



## Opix

London night skyline by barnyz, on Flickr

by *chest*


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg, Sweden*

With many highrises being built around the city, the second largest city of Sweden is a potential growir:


Gothenburg skyline okt 2013 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


2011-000669 by Werner Nystrand, on Flickr

Eriksberg


Evening by Peter Nystroem, on Flickr

The Gothia Triple towers complex (renovated + one tower under construction) is a nice addition to the skyline


Gothia03 par Spacepuzzy, sur Flickr


DSC_0340 by magnus78boy, on Flickr


Gbg-night-1 par J_gbg_sv, sur Flickr

Many towers and even clusters are proposed and may be constructed in the further future. However, it is already known that the next tallest skyscraper of Scandinavia will be built in Lindholmen area. The name of the building is "Karlavagnstornet" and it will be 201 m. high (60 fl.). Currently the architecture competition is ongoing and the five finalists (Ian Simpson Architects (USA), Manuelle Gautrand Architects (France), S.O.M (England), Wingårdhs Arkitektkontor (Sweden) and Zaha Hadid Architects (England)) are preparing their proposals.


----------



## Opix

^^ *LIKE*


----------



## Opix

*L







ND







N*


Big London Skyline by Daniel I King, on Flickr


----------



## stefanguti

Here's DC1 in full effect:



Donaucity by WolfgangPichler, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Main Aerial View I by kbaranowski, on Flickr


slow dance - Frankfurt by Daniel Petzold Photography - www.danielpetzold.de, on Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

The Frankfurt pics on here are beginning to resemble fossils lol .. Nothing changes in lil' ole frankfurt .. Same old same old .. zzzzz


----------



## DCFC1

Istanbul, Moscow and London are the top league movers and shakers in Europe. 

Everything else is either a museum or small time ...


----------



## Skyline.Fan

DCFC1 said:


> The Frankfurt pics on here are beginning to resemble fossils lol .. Nothing changes in lil' ole frankfurt .. Same old same old .. zzzzz


drugs are bad son


----------



## KlausDiggy

DCFC1 said:


> The Frankfurt pics on here are beginning to resemble fossils lol .. Nothing changes in lil' ole frankfurt .. Same old same old .. zzzzz


This is because the both skyscraper currently under construction have already reached their full height, but they are still not finished.
Next year, start new projects to change the look of Frankfurt. Only patience.

Nevertheless Frankfurt is one of the leading skylines in Europe.


----------



## markfos

DCFC1 said:


> Istanbul, Moscow and London are the top league movers and shakers in Europe.
> 
> Everything else is either a museum or small time ...


I get this feeling, it's your the longest hidden account SO143, there can't be two morons like that.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
















by Awik


----------



## TimeAndTide

> slow dance - Frankfurt by Daniel Petzold Photography - www.danielpetzold.de, on Flickr


Stunning pic !!!!




> The Frankfurt pics on here are beginning to resemble fossils lol .. Nothing changes in lil' ole frankfurt .. Same old same old .. zzzzz


1. FRANKFURT
2. Moscow
3. Warsaw
4. Rotterdam
5. Madrid
6. Napoli
7. London
8. Istambul


----------



## aarhusforever

More *Frankfurt:* this angle never get's boring 


Frankfurter Skyline von der Osthafenbrücke-bw_20131223_8127.jpg by Barbara Walzer, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

I would like to wish all SSC members a *MERRY CHRISTMAS* :heart: :lovethem: :grouphug: :cheers:


----------



## 7rani

Updating my ranking:

1-Frankfurt
--
--
--
2-Moscow
--
--
3-Warsaw
--
--
4-Rotterdam
5-London
6-Milan

:cheers:


----------



## bbcwallander

7rani said:


> Updating my ranking:
> 
> 1-Frankfurt
> --
> --
> --
> 2-Moscow
> --
> --
> 3-Warsaw
> --
> --
> 4-Rotterdam
> 5-London
> 6-Milan
> 
> :cheers:


Hilarious! You are such a joker!

Warsaw and Rotterdam(?) above London and you have forgotten your beloved Paris!

You have made my night!

Thank you so much!


----------



## Opix

bbcwallander said:


> Hilarious! You are such a joker!
> 
> Warsaw and Rotterdam(?) above London and you have forgotten your beloved Paris!
> 
> You have made my night!
> 
> Thank you so much!


man, why would you care about what they think or their jealous opinion uh? london is doing a fantastic job and it is already ranked as no.1 in the world in terms of total number of construction projects. so is the uk which is the fastest growing nation in the G7 advanced major economies and also in the western world with the 3% expected growth. what's more important is not their opinions, bitter words or the stupid rankings in this thread, but the success and strength of this Alpha++ global city in the reality.

merry christmas guys. peace, skeet and cheese. 






SE9 said:


> *The Leadenhall Building* and *20 Fenchurch Street* nearing the end of construction.
> 
> Photo taken yesterday:
> 
> 
> London Pano by kloniwotski, on Flickr


----------



## 7rani

To be more objective, I don't put my beloved Paris in my ranking. Simple :angel:
In my opinion, neither canary wharf nor (of course) the city are above Rotterdam and Warsaw. 
Good night.


----------



## 7rani

SO1236597: You haven't yet understood that trolling will make moods ban you more and more. 
Edit: there are so many alpha 3+ cities in this world :troll: 
BTW where are Moods?


----------



## Skyscraperking1566

Photos:

































































































































































































The photos aren't my... I found them here on SSC and on the net


----------



## alinko01

Bratislava:


----------



## DCFC1

KlausDiggy said:


> ^^Since I have to agree completely. It is a joke to denote London as the largest skyline.
> 
> By the way, moscow is the largest city in Europe, not London.


London is bigger than Moscow .


----------



## DCFC1

London is the largest/biggest city on the continent of Europe .. 

It may not have the most aesthetic skyline .. 

But it's the biggest ...


----------



## VitMos

DCFC1 said:


> London is bigger than Moscow .


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## R.T.

For what I see in these pictures, only four skylines really exists :

Paris / Frankfurt / Istanbul / Moscow


----------



## Quicksilver

VitMos said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Actually, what it the current official population of Moscow and Moscow Larger Urban Zone (if such term exists for Moscow or equivalent)

London 2012 data by Eurostat currently stands at 13,614,409. I believe in 2013 it should be pretty much close to 14 mln, 

http://appsso.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/nui/show.do?dataset=met_pjanaggr3&lang=en


----------



## VitMos

Quicksilver said:


> Actually, what it the current official population of Moscow and Moscow Larger Urban Zone (if such term exists for Moscow or equivalent)
> 
> London 2012 data by Eurostat currently stands at 13,614,409. I believe in 2013 it should be pretty much close to 14 mln,
> 
> http://appsso.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/nui/show.do?dataset=met_pjanaggr3&lang=en



Moscow - from 14.7 to 17.3 million(with illegal immigrants more than 20 million) 2010
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Агломерации_России


----------



## Quicksilver

VitMos said:


> Moscow - from 14.7 to 17.3 million(with illegal immigrants more than 20 million) 2010
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Агломерации_России


Thanks. I was hoping for something more official but nevermind. I have a quick read. An interesting calculation methods as it just simply adds all population around the city without such consideration if the actual surrounding towns are properly linked to the main city: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Московская_агломерация

If you apply the same methodology to London you will get figure of 18,868,800 in 2011 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_commuter_belt

And this is just surrounding counties not 70 km radius as it was used for Moscow.

I don't think it would be wise to count illegal immigrants either as figures vary dramatically.


----------



## Denjiro

> *London City Proper*: 8,308,369 inh. (2012)
> *Moscow City Proper*: 11,794,282 inh. (2013)
> 
> *London Metropolitan Area*: 14 million inh. (2013)
> *Moscow Metropolitan Area*: 17-19 million inh. (2013)


According to Wikipedia.


----------



## Quicksilver

Denjiro said:


> According to Wikipedia.


Thanks. The only thing is that my professor at university told me is not to cite wiki or either trust it. Hence my original source of information was Eurostat which is used by all EU member states. Pity they don't provide information for Istanbul and statistical department in Russia don't have data for metro areas. I would probably just go with city propers in case of London and Moscow.


----------



## human187

Quicksilver said:


> Thanks. The only thing is that my professor at university told me is not to cite wiki or either trust it. Hence my original source of information was Eurostat which is used by all EU member states. Pity they don't provide information for Istanbul and statistical department in Russia don't have data for metro areas. I would probably just go with city propers in case of London and Moscow.


There is a man in russian section who is working on PhD in the area:


sevabashirov said:


> У меня в аспирантуре (МИИГАиК, картография) тема научных разработок - моделирование административного деления России. В том числе и с точки зрения гравитационно-демографической модели, так что карту в ближайшие 2 года точно составлю. А вполне возможно, что и в ближайшие месяцы, плюс подробная карта размещения и размеров агломераций и метрополитенских ареалов.


He has a couple of posts about different principles to count: 1, 2.

About Moscow Metro Area: 1, 2 - the second post with list of counties, included in that MMA.

Citing part of the first post:


sevabashirov said:


> *JaguarYaguarete*, Почитайте на соседнем форуме 93-100 страницы, мы там обсуждали. *a.e.r.* делал картинку:
> 
> http://forum.nashtransport.ru/uploads/1360043698/gallery_11720_2969_45642.jpg
> 
> Черным обведены границы метрополисов (по его мнению). Я бы добавил кое-где:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... ... ...
> 
> *Площадь Московского метрополиса - 18 тыс.кв.км, население 17 млн.чел.* Площадь комбинированного в районе 45 тыс. (соизмерим с областью), население 20 млн. - это если официально.




According to the second post:


sevabashirov said:


> Итак, население *Moscow Metro Area - 16,77 млн. чел. (2012)*.
> 
> Площадь - около 17,1 км².
> Плотность населения - около 980 чел./км².
> Средний радиус - около 74 км.
> 
> Граница, наложенная на карту муниципальных образований:
> http://sevabashirov.ucoz.ru/Moscow_Metro_Area.jpg


(image link does not work currently)

Edited: his livejournal post about Moscow Metro Area.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Average height of the best skylines in Europe*

I have add the individual heights of 30 tallest skyscrapers (finished or topped out) in a city together and share them by 30, the total number of skyscrapers (150m of Moscow). 


1. Moscow (6135m/30) = 204,5m
2. Istanbul (4958m/30) = 165m
3. London (4823m/30) = 161m
4. Paris (4689m/30) = 156m
5. Frankfurt (4601m/30) = 153m
6. Warsaw (3590m/30) = 120m
7. Rotterdam(3401m/30) = 113m
8. Milan (2926m/30) = 98m


:check:


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^Sorry, I have miscalculated.^^


----------



## Phoenyxar

DCFC1 said:


> London is the largest/biggest city on the continent of Europe ..


 Being the capital of the country which has been striving so hard for centuries to not be associated with that "barbaric and warmongering continent of Europe" and as such kept telling us that it's an Island, trying to ignore the political activities in the rest of the European Union of which it is part but likes to hide that fact, and in general pretending it's an isle in the middle of the Atlantic, I found hard to accept and believe the idea that London is the largest city on the continent of Europe, while it's located on a "bloody Island" and its contestants are in fact located on that very continent itself: Paris, Moscow and Istanbul.

But I digress, this topic is supposed to focus around European skylines. So let's turn to KlausDiggy's excellent post!

To contribute: same method used for Brussels: 102,2m


----------



## KlausDiggy

Benidorm =117m


----------



## Sky---city

Vienna=108,5m


----------



## Brad

interesting


----------



## Apteryx

Bad day at "la Defense" terrible weather and terribles pictures...

















































































Someone told me that the Aurora it's going to be the next to fall down, it will be dismantled from top in the next future.


----------



## Apteryx

And because we're discussing about skylines... the last one.


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Düsseldorf*


© TablinumCarlson


----------



## KlausDiggy

The 12 largest city in Germany is Leipzig with 520.000 inhabitans.
One of the most beautiful cities in Germany.


*A happy and healthy new year wishes you all, KlausDiggy.*


----------



## stefanguti

Credits go to the original artist: ooink

Wien - Vienna




o0ink said:


> Ein Bild von mir - von gestern Abend:


----------



## www.sercan.de

KlausDiggy said:


> I have add the individual heights of 30 tallest skyscrapers (finished or topped out) in a city together and share them by 30, the total number of skyscrapers (150m of Moscow).
> 
> 
> 1. Moscow (6135m/30) = 204,5m
> 2. Istanbul (4958m/30) = 165m
> 3. London (4823m/30) = 161m
> 4. Paris (4689m/30) = 156m
> 5. Frankfurt (4601m/30) = 153m
> 6. Warsaw (3590m/30) = 120m
> 7. Rotterdam(3401m/30) = 113m
> 8. Milan (2926m/30) = 98m
> 
> 
> :check:



could be more for Istanbul??!


Erhan said:


> 236m - Sapphire
> 202m - Spine Tower
> 198m - Varyap Meridian 1
> 195m - Anthill 1
> 195m - Anthill 2
> 186m - Rönesans Tower
> 181m - Isbank
> 181m - My Towerland
> 180m - Varyap Meridian 2
> 170m - Özdilek 1?
> 170m - Levent 199
> 170m - Soyak Kristal Kule
> 170m - Terrace Tema
> 170m - Sisli Plaza
> 168m - Tekstilkent Plaza 1
> 168m - Tekstilkent Plaza 2
> 167m - 42 Maslak1
> 167m - 42 Maslak2
> 165m - Selenium Twins 1
> 165m - Selenium Twins 2
> 164m - Varyap Meridian 3
> 160m - Sky Tower 1
> 160m - EXEN Istanbul
> 159m - Rixos Bomonti
> 158m - Sabanci 1
> 156m - Four Winds1
> 156m - Four Winds2
> 156m - Four Winds3
> 156m - Four Winds4
> 155m - Trump Tower 1
> 
> 5184/30 = 172,8 m


----------



## o0ink

Vienna - two photos I made on December 30th 2013:


----------



## Szymulek

*Warsaw, Poland*

by kafarek:









by Awik:


----------



## aarhusforever

Wow, o0ink...That is most likely the best angle, I've ever seen, of this impressive and ever rising skyline :applause: :cheers:



o0ink said:


>


----------



## KlausDiggy

*New List...*

1. Moscow (6135m/30) = 204,5m
2. Istanbul (5184m/30) = 173m
3. London (4823m/30) = 161m
4. Paris (4689m/30) = 156m
5. Frankfurt (4601m/30) = 153m
6. Warsaw (3590m/30) = 120m
7. Benidorm (3463m/30) = 115m
8. Rotterdam(3401m/30) = 113m
9. Madrid (3380m/30) = 113m
10. Vienna (3255m/30) = 108,5m
11. Brussel (3066m/30) = 102m
12. Milan (2926m/30) = 98m


----------



## Cujas

Beautiful Warsaw


----------



## JanVL

At the end of 2014, Warsaw will be around 3764/30=125m :cheers: (Construction of 180m Warsaw Spire (220m with spire), 155m Q22 and 96m Prime Corporate.). 

Good idea, KlausDiggy! It will be nice to see every year how much this ranking has changed.


----------



## stefanguti

o0ink said:


> Vienna - two photos I made on December 30th 2013:


Excellent! :applause:


----------



## KlausDiggy

And Frankfurt will be at 156m, when Marieninsel = 150 m and Henninger Turm = 140m are finally built.
4672/30=155,7m

At Marieninsel but I'm not sure whether it's built later this year.


----------



## Phoenyxar

Some additions of cities that often pass around here (but are only there to thick the pack it seems):
Barcelona (2697m) 89,9m
The Hague (2741m) 91,4m
Amsterdam (2681m) 89,4m
Berlin (2615m) 87,2m
Kiev (3383m) 112,8m
Though I'm pretty sure locals will be better in telling which ones are built and which aren't.


----------



## JanVL

KlausDiggy said:


> 6. Warsaw (3590m/30) = 120m


Just out of interest, which height did you use? The total with spires or only to the rooftop? 

I used the following list of wikipedia:

Nr. Tower (Spire-Roof)
1.Pałac Kultury i Nauki (237-188)	
2.Warsaw Trade Tower 208-184)	
3.Złota 44 (192-192)	
4.Rondo 1 (192-159)	
5.Centrum LIM (170-140)	
6.Warsaw Financial Center (165-144)	
7.InterContinental Warszawa (164-154)	
8.Cosmopolitan Twarda (160-160)	
9.Oxford Tower (150-140)	
10.Intraco I (138-107)	
11.Spektrum (128-122)	
12.Łucka City (120-106)	
13.Blue Tower Plaza (120-100)	
14.Millennium Plaza (116-112)	
15.ORCO Tower (115-115)	
16.Novotel Warszawa Centrum (111-106)	
17.Złote Tarasy (105-105)	
18.Babka Tower (105-96)	
19.Ilmet (103-83)	
_20.Stadion Narodowy (100-70)_ (Stadium doesn't count)	
21.JM Tower (98-92)	
22.PZU Tower (97-94)	
23.Hotel Hilton (94-94)	
24.North Gate (94-87)	
25.The Westin Warsaw (94-79)	
26.Plac Unii (ING Tower) (90-90)	
27.Euro Centrum (88-88)	
28.Punktowiec (87-78)	
29.Pekao Tower (85-80)	
30.Punktowiec (85-78)	
31.Platinum Tower 1 (85-85)

So...

With spire: 3796m/30 = 126,53m = 127m
With roof: 3458m/30 = 115m

By the end of 2014:

With spire: 3796-(85*3) + (220+155+96) =4012m
4012m/30 = 133,73m = 134m

With roof: 3458 -(80+78+85) + (180+155+96) = 3646m
3646m/30 = 121,53m = 122m

Damn, I was happy to finally say bye to maths in university . Sorry about the long post :nuts:


----------



## Birmingham

Future London 

Total 6295m / 209.83m


----------



## KlausDiggy

JanVL said:


> Just out of interest, which height did you use? The total with spires or only to the rooftop?


I normally use the roof height.
Except for the Palace of Culture and the Warsaw Trade Tower. Since I'm not sure whether the official height is counted, since the peak is part of the architecture.

Would be good if we can agree on a height. I would vote for the roof height. That would be fair in my eyes.


----------



## Jamıryo

Istanbul - Levent








http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr607/Bekir_Kurt_ucaktan_istanbul1434.jpg


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London City Skyline by Zorrrro, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

KlausDiggy said:


> I normally use the roof height.
> Except for the Palace of Culture and the Warsaw Trade Tower. Since I'm not sure whether the official height is counted, since the peak is part of the architecture.
> 
> Would be good if we can agree on a height. I would vote for the roof height. That would be fair in my eyes.


So with the PKiN and WTT spires included 3531m. Average 118m. 

You calculation was better. Let's leave it that way . Well, the new year's skyscraper report in the news told us their are about 50 skyscrapers in the pipeline for Warsaw in different stages. 3 for this year for sure. So the average will steadily go up. :cheers:


----------



## Pavlemadrid

*Madrid*:
Including telecommunications towers: *(3655m/30) = 121,8m*
Without telecommunications towerts: *(3464m/30) = 115,5m*

1. Torre Cepsa: 250m
2. Torre de Cristal: 249m
3. Torre Sacyr: 231m
_(. Torrespaña: 231m)_
4. Torre Espacio: 224m
5. Torre Picasso: 157m
6. Torre de Madrid: 142m
7. Torre Europa: 120m
8. Edificio España: 117m
9. Torres de Colón: 116m
10. Puerta de Europa I: 114m
11. Puerta de Europa II: 114m
_(. Faro de la Moncloa: 110m)_
12. Banco de Bilbao: 108m
13. Edificio Titania: 104m
14. Ministerio de Comercio: 100m
15. Torre de Valencia: 94m
16. La Vela: 93m
17. Torre Telefónica: 88m
18. Torre Mahou: 85m
19. Condado de Treviño 2: 84m
20. Torre Metropolitana: 84m
21. Apartamentos Entrerríos: 82m
22. Capitán Haya, 51: 82m
23. Torres Blancas: 81m
24. Torre Puerta de Chamartín: 81m
25. Torre del Retiro: 80m
26. Edificio Cuzco IV: 80m
27. Condado de Treviño 9: 78m 
28. Torre de Castilla: 76m
29. Torre Iberia: 75m
30. Torre Panorama: 75m


----------



## skyscraper2012

*Top 15 Largest Cities in Germany *


----------



## Brad

KlausDiggy said:


> I have add the individual heights of 30 tallest skyscrapers (finished or topped out) in a city together and share them by 30, the total number of skyscrapers (150m of Moscow).
> 
> 
> 1. Moscow (6135m/30) = 204,5m
> 2. Istanbul (4958m/30) = 165m
> 3. London (4823m/30) = 161m
> 4. Paris (4689m/30) = 156m
> 5. Frankfurt (4601m/30) = 153m
> 6. Warsaw (3590m/30) = 120m
> 7. Rotterdam(3401m/30) = 113m
> 8. Milan (2926m/30) = 98m
> :check:


 You don't need to calculate average heights of 30 buildings for each city. If you compare *only one* building (instead of 30) for each city you will get the same result. I chose the 15th highest building for each city


1. Moscow (6135m/30) = 204,5m----178
2. Istanbul (4958m/30) = 165m------154
3. London (4823m/30) = 161m-------147.4
4. Paris (4689m/30) = 156m---------143
5. Frankfurt (4601m/30) = 153m-----142.4
6. Warsaw (3590m/30) = 120m------106.1
7. Rotterdam(3401m/30) = 113m----104.8
8. Milan (2926m/30) = 98m----------89

In this case we see that the 1st group consists of 5 cities, which are close to each other. 
Rotterdam and Warsaw belong to the 2nd group. They are close to each other. 
It's difficult for the cities of the 2nd group to move to the 1st group.


----------



## comer007

*Вечерняя Москва*

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/comer007/view/907627/?
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/comer007/view/907624/?
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/comer007/view/907434/?
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/comer007/view/907621/?


----------



## JanVL

Brad said:


> You don't need to calculate average heights of 30 buildings for each city. If you compare only one building (instead of 30) for each city you will get the same result. I chose the 15th highest building for each city 1. Moscow (6135m/30) = 204,5m----178 2. Istanbul (4958m/30) = 165m------154 3. London (4823m/30) = 161m-------147.4 4. Paris (4689m/30) = 156m---------143 5. Frankfurt (4601m/30) = 153m-----142.4 6. Warsaw (3590m/30) = 120m------106.1 7. Rotterdam(3401m/30) = 113m----104.8 8. Milan (2926m/30) = 98m----------89 In this case we see that the 1st group consists of 5 cities, which are close to each other. Rotterdam and Warsaw belong to the 2nd group. They are close to each other. It's difficult for the cities of the 2nd group to move to the 1st group.


If i take the 15 highest buildings (roof only) of Warsaw, I get 2149m/15 = 142m. By the end of 2014 2252m/15 = 150m. 

But well, you can take 10, 15, 20, 25, ... Endless discussion. But inteteresting to see in the future how the average goes up.


----------



## Denjiro

Cool..


----------



## comer007

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9155/225985059.a/0_d5c92_a7ad96a1_XXXL.jpg


----------



## KlausDiggy

Brad said:


> You don't need to calculate average heights of 30 buildings for each city. If you compare only one building (instead of 30) for each city you will get the same result. I chose the 15th highest building for each city
> 
> 
> 1. Moscow (6135m/30) = 204,5m----178
> 2. Istanbul (4958m/30) = 165m------154
> 3. London (4823m/30) = 161m-------147.4
> 4. Paris (4689m/30) = 156m---------143
> 5. Frankfurt (4601m/30) = 153m-----142.4
> 6. Warsaw (3590m/30) = 120m------106.1
> 7. Rotterdam(3401m/30) = 113m----104.8
> 8. Milan (2926m/30) = 98m----------89
> 
> In this case we see that the 1st group consists of 5 cities, which are close to each other.
> Rotterdam and Warsaw belong to the 2nd group. They are close to each other.
> It's difficult for the cities of the 2nd group to move to the 1st group.



I get out also other data for the first 15 skyscrapers in Frankfurt.

1. 259
2. 256
3. 208
4. 200
5. 200
6. 186
7. 185 Topped out
8. 170 Topped out
9. 170
10. 166
11. 159
12. 155
13. 155
14. 154
15. 148
*total 2771*

2771/15 = *184,7*


----------



## Brad

KlausDiggy said:


> I get out also other data for the* first 15* skyscrapers in Frankfurt.


I mean only ONE skyscraper. We can consider only ONE, say, the 15th tallest building to get the same result.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*New List with Top 15*

I use the ctbuh data and skyscraperpage(Official height)

Moscow (3646/15) = 243,1m
London (2875/15) = 191,6m
Frankfurt (2771/15) = 184,7m
Istanbul (2767/15) = 184,5m
Paris (2699/15) = 180m
Warsaw (2241/15) = 149,4
Rotterdam (1946/15) = 129,7m
Milan (1818/15) = 121,2

In the top 15 frankfurt is passing by Paris.


----------



## KlausDiggy

-----


----------



## Brad

KlausDiggy said:


> The 15 highest buildings could be of any height and says nothing about the total mass of the skyline.


The 15th highest bldng can not be of ANY height. To make it ANY heigt the city has to have 14 other buildings heigher than that. 
Show me a city 1, where the 15th skyscraper is higher than the 15th of the city 2 and the city 1 skyline is worse than the city 2 skyline.
Any way, we have TOP 5, not TOP 4


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Pavlemadrid said:


> *Madrid*:
> Including telecommunications towers: *(3655m/30) = 121,8m*
> Without telecommunications towerts: *(3464m/30) = 115,5m*
> 
> *1. Torre Cepsa: 250m
> 2. Torre de Cristal: 249m
> 3. Torre Sacyr: 231m
> (. Torrespaña: 231m)
> 4. Torre Espacio: 224m
> 5. Torre Picasso: 157m
> 6. Torre de Madrid: 142m
> 7. Torre Europa: 120m
> 8. Edificio España: 117m
> 9. Torres de Colón: 116m
> 10. Puerta de Europa I: 114m
> 11. Puerta de Europa II: 114m
> (. Faro de la Moncloa: 110m)
> 12. Banco de Bilbao: 108m
> 13. Edificio Titania: 104m
> 14. Ministerio de Comercio: 100m
> 15. Torre de Valencia: 94m*
> 16. La Vela: 93m
> 17. Torre Telefónica: 88m
> 18. Torre Mahou: 85m
> 19. Condado de Treviño 2: 84m
> 20. Torre Metropolitana: 84m
> 21. Apartamentos Entrerríos: 82m
> 22. Capitán Haya, 51: 82m
> 23. Torres Blancas: 81m
> 24. Torre Puerta de Chamartín: 81m
> 25. Torre del Retiro: 80m
> 26. Edificio Cuzco IV: 80m
> 27. Condado de Treviño 9: 78m
> 28. Torre de Castilla: 76m
> 29. Torre Iberia: 75m
> 30. Torre Panorama: 75m


*TOP 15*
Including telecommunications towers: *(2387m/15) = 159,1m*
Without telecommunications towerts: *(2240m/15) = 149,3m*


----------



## stefanguti

VIE


----------



## KlausDiggy

Brad said:


> The 15th highest bldng can not be of ANY height. To make it ANY heigt the city has to have 14 other buildings heigher than that.
> Show me a city 1, where the 15th skyscraper is higher than the 15th of the city 2 and the city 1 skyline is worse than the city 2 skyline.
> Any way, we have TOP 5, not TOP 4


I have expressed myself wrong, sorry
I'll show them a Example with 10 buildings to make clear what I mean.

*City A:* 
1. 250
2. 240
3. 225
4. 210
5. 185
6. 184
7. 178
8. 166
9. 165
10.*162* 

According to their statistics= *162 m*
my statistic= *196,5 m*

*City B*
1. 230
2. 220
3. 215
4. 200
5. 185
6. 183
7. 166
8. 165
9. 164
10.*162* 

According to their statistics= *162 m*
my statistic= *189 m*

With the red and the blue number they can see that, my calculated data have differences, while their are identical.
This means that the other buildings play an important role for a skyline and you can not just read his strength on the basis of a building from the list.


----------



## Brad

KlausDiggy said:


> I have expressed myself wrong, sorry
> I'll show them a Example with 10 buildings to make clear what I mean.
> 
> *City A:*
> 1. 250
> 2. 240
> 3. 225
> 4. 210
> 5. 185
> 6. 184
> 7. 178
> 8. 166
> 9. 165
> 10.*162*
> 
> According to their statistics= *162 m*
> my statistic= *196,5 m*
> 
> *City B*
> 1. 230
> 2. 220
> 3. 215
> 4. 200
> 5. 185
> 6. 183
> 7. 166
> 8. 165
> 9. 164
> 10.*162*
> 
> According to their statistics= *162 m*
> my statistic= *189 m*
> 
> With the red and the blue number they can see that, my calculated data have differences, while their are identical.
> This means that the other buildings play an important role for a skyline and you can not just read his strength on the basis of a building from the list.


ํYou are right. An integrated statistics is usually better than an individual example. I just want to say that in the real situation we have in Europe it is *ENOUGH* to judge skylines only according to one individual structure - the *fifteenth* highest skyscraper  It is easier and will have the same result that you suggest taking into consideration 30 buildings.


----------



## KlausDiggy

I agree with them completely. We will do in the future rather a statistic among the 15 tallest buildings.


----------



## the man from k-town

KlausDiggy said:


> I use the ctbuh data and skyscraperpage(Official height)
> 
> Moscow (3646/15) = 243,1m
> Istanbul (2767/15) = 184,5m
> London (2875/15) = 191,6m
> Frankfurt (2771/15) = 184m
> Paris (2699/15) = 180m
> Warsaw (2241/15) = 149,4
> Rotterdam (1946/15) = 129,7m
> Milan (1818/15) = 121,2
> 
> In the top 15 frankfurt is passing by Paris.


that's a cool idea with that dividing. 

Shouldn't Istanbul be 194,5m instead of 184,5m?


----------



## KlausDiggy

the man from k-town said:


> that's a cool idea with that dividing.
> 
> Shouldn't Istanbul be 194,5m instead of 184,5m?


Yes you are right, thank you.
Istanbul was just in the wrong line.

Istanbul (2767/15) = 184,5

Moscow (3646/15) = 243,1m
London (2875/15) = 191,6m
Frankfurt (2771/15) = 184,7m
Istanbul (2767/15) = 184,5m
Paris (2699/15) = 180m
Warsaw (2241/15) = 149,4
Rotterdam (1946/15) = 129,7m
Milan (1818/15) = 121,2


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT AM MAIN*


New Frankfurt von Daniel Petzold Photography - www.danielpetzold.de auf Flickr


Frankfurt: Good Morning Frankfurt … Skyline von DieBuben.de auf Flickr


----------



## Raddie

KlausDiggy said:


> Yes you are right, thank you.
> Istanbul was just in the wrong line.
> 
> Istanbul (2767/15) = 184,5
> 
> Moscow (3646/15) = 243,1m
> London (2875/15) = 191,6m
> Frankfurt (2771/15) = 184,7m
> Istanbul (2767/15) = 184,5m
> Paris (2699/15) = 180m
> Warsaw (2241/15) = 149,4
> Rotterdam (1946/15) = 129,7m
> Milan (1818/15) = 121,2


Rotterdam-The Hague = 2127/15 = 141.8


----------



## markfos

Warsaw


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

^^ loving that curved building. Warsaw's skyline really is getting better and better.


----------



## Denjiro

*London*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8844654300/


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
























istagram


----------



## stefanguti

Wien


----------



## Denjiro

*London*

Canary Wharf Skyline - London (North Greenwinch) by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

Look at that London touch on the waterfront. :banana:

2014/2015 is going to be some years for Canary Wharf.


----------



## stefanguti

Wien again


http://www.flickr.com/photos/polesny/11550303564/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## serhat

Istanbul



Jakob said:


>





Jakob said:


> Picture taken http://www.flickr.com/photos/cerenim/11749041163/:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
between the twins towers will be a new tower ubs190m,
also grow two skyscrapers warsaw spire 220m, q22 160m and prime tower 100m


















by ring
















dawid.martynowski


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

De Rotterdam



Topaas said:


> Nog wat foto's van de persdag van 21-11:
> 17.
> 
> 
> 20.
> 
> 
> 21.
> 
> 
> 26.
> 
> 
> 27. Woontoren


----------



## Brad

not a good view of the Rotterdam skyline.


----------



## Jamıryo

Istanbul - Levent








http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr607/Bekir_Kurt_ucaktan_istanbul1436.jpg


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*


Warsaw city center panorama no2 by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Milano skyline di Obliot, su Flickr


Milano skyline di Obliot, su Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt 


2013-06-001195 von TK Fotoart auf Flickr

cameraflights on facebook


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*



Brad said:


> not a good view of the Rotterdam skyline.


Better? 
Rotterdam seen from The Hague



Michiel said:


> Vanuit de voormalige ministeries van Binnenlandse Zaken en Justitie:


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by* Kirgam*




С Крылатского моста


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*








pipitus


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Wow...Moscow looks amazing in that photo :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


PC310729 by adieadie, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*ISTAMBUL*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Skyline by frawolf77, on Flickr


Skyline Frankfurt by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Skyscrapers View from Euromast by Wholesale of void | The Best of Russia 2013 winner, on Flickr


Erasmusbrug and Hotel New York from Euromast by Wholesale of void | The Best of Russia 2013 winner, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam vanuit Schiedam gezien by Caesar56, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Milano:*


Skyline Milano by MatteRipamonti, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Napoli:*


Napoli skyline by Vito1972, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*









by antyqjon



























All by kafarek


Warsaw 2013 Spring by Doncikas, on Flickr


Warsaw Uprising square by lia's_photos, on Flickr


Na Zlotej by lia's_photos, on Flickr


Pałac Kultury i Nauki by postcardspostcards, on Flickr


Warszawa by Dariusz Wrzoł, on Flickr


Palace of Culture y science - Varsaw by Marc Ben Fatma - visit BFM.LU and like my FB page, on Flickr


DSC07228 by anmamali, on Flickr


Varsovie Manif by auble.camille, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


Rotterdam, Erasmusbrug-2.jpg by EyupCiftci.nl, on Flickr


Erasmus brug at night, view from Euromast by DMDH fotografie, on Flickr


Fireworks @ Erasmusbridge, Rotterdam. by alexknip, on Flickr


Erasmusbridge, Rotterdam by alexknip, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*London*

The Sun Rises On The Isle Of Dogs (Not South London!) by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr

Red Dawn by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Hague:*


Zicht op het Mauritshuis by Roel Wijnants, on Flickr


Skyline Den Haag by RobK1964, on Flickr


----------



## Hereford Duncan

It's all about Hereford :lol:


----------



## Denjiro

_Paris_

Paris by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Cujas

Some picture from the facebook of Puteaux city here!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.699146903439859.1073741845.115053305182558&type=1

for example:


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt 










webcamshot from helifliegen.de


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*

pic taken with a drone by user USSARO. on the right of the pic you can see the rising "Il Dritto", the first and the tallest of the new CityLife cluster U/C


----------



## Birmingham

So ... what's the best skyline in Europe or are we just posting millions of pictures? :dunno:


----------



## doguorsi2

Birmingham said:


> So ... what's the best skyline in Europe or are we just posting millions of pictures? :dunno:


The best would be Istanbul and Frankfurt for me. London and Paris follow them. I also see great potential in Moscow and Warsaw.


----------



## Denjiro

Birmingham said:


> So ... what's the best skyline in Europe or are we just posting millions of pictures? :dunno:


Have you already seen my ranking by the end of 2013?  



Denjiro said:


> *My top 5 European Skylines by the end of 2013!*


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Birmingham said:


> So ... what's the best skyline in Europe or are we just posting millions of pictures? :dunno:


At the moment, according to me:

1) Moscow
2) Frankfurt
3) London-Paris
4) Istanbul
5) Warsaw
6) Rotterdam
7) Milan
8) Wien-Naples
9) Kiev
10) Barcelona


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



piotr.k said:


> Warszawski MIX z ostatnich miesięcy:


----------



## aarhusforever

This photo is amazing :applause:



Denjiro said:


> *Paris*
> 
> Basic POV by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


The city awakes by borisss1982, on Flickr


On the way home by borisss1982, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:* I've never seen this angle before 


Staring into the future by chris.chabot, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

Renzo__7 said:


> I didn't know much about Rotterdam before visiting this forum, but I see it has amazing views from the river and very unique looking buildings. I'm glad they allow architects to get creative, that's the way it should be everywhere. That bridge is definitely a plus. Very modern overall, but I think it needs a couple of taller buildings with spectacular designs to better define the skyline.


I agree In everything you write  I love the craziness of Rotterdam with the unique looking buildings and the creative attitude and thought process concerning new buildings. Add a few 200+ meter towers and this will be one of my favorits


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Paris by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*More Paris:*


La Défense by THEfunkyman, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*P*R*S*

Paris par Philippe Lejeanvre, sur Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

aarhusforever said:


> *Paris:*
> 
> 
> Paris by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


This is one of the best Paris photos I've ever seen. Thanks!


----------



## TimeAndTide

_P*R*S_

Paris towers par Philippe Lejeanvre, sur Flickr


Un air de Paris ... par Philippe Lejeanvre, sur Flickr


Le boulevard circulaire de La Défense. par Photographe Naïf, sur Flickr


Paris La Défense. par Photographe Naïf, sur Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*P*R*S*

Champs Elysee by markuspavlowsky by SudipD - Blogger, LION, Social Media Consultant, on Flickr









By thefunkyman









By pieton


----------



## TimeAndTide

*P*R*S*

Paris, France by robert p. byrne, on Flickr


Full Moon at La Defense by ∃Scape, on Flickr


Walking the Neighborhood by Sujal Parikh, on Flickr


Sacré Coeur and Trinité Bell Tower from Le Printemps department store rooftop terrace before sunset. by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*P*R*S*

Champs-Elysées avenue with christmas 2012 lights at dusk by loic80l, on Flickr


Avenue Fremiet par Marc Wathieu, sur Flickr








tailsock, on Flickr


La Grande Arche de La Defense, Blue Hour, Paris, France by Fragga, on Flickr


Paris from Above by dogslobber, on Flickr


Paris from Above by dogslobber, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*P*R*S*








By Eric Schaeff









_hosted on flickr_









_hosted on flickr_


----------



## TimeAndTide

*P*R*S*

















Source : https://www.facebook.com/ladefense.fr


----------



## doguorsi2

^^ I don't think some of your pictures qualify to be in this thread. I am loving the La Defense pictures though.


----------



## Basnix

Paris overload. Please restrain yourself (although the pictures themselves are really nice).

I like the 'battle' between 'East' (Moscow/ Istanbul) and 'West' (London/ Paris/ Frankfurt). East takes big leaps in getting to the grandest skylines.


----------



## TimeAndTide

Totally right. Paris chapter is closed.
The show must go on.


----------



## doguorsi2

Basnix said:


> Paris overload. Please restrain yourself (although the pictures themselves are really nice).
> 
> I like the 'battle' between 'East' (Moscow/ Istanbul) and 'West' (London/ Paris/ Frankfurt). East takes big leaps in getting to the grandest skylines.


Competition brings the best out of you  I just wish that Istanbul could grow as part of a master plan. I really don't like that skyscrapers, popping out all around the city. There should be certain restrictions and codes as they do have in Paris. The Anatolian side of Istanbul is a lost battle in my opinion. It is a disorganized "concrete jungle". hno:


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*









by thomasfra on Deutsches Architektur Forum








by thomasfra on Deutsches Architektur Forum


----------



## sk327

doguorsi2 said:


> The best would be Istanbul and Frankfurt for me. London and Paris follow them. I also see great potential in Moscow and Warsaw.


May I add that Moscow wouldn't really need the potential anyway, its already taller and better organised that all the others! What I'd like to see is perhaps a few midrises around that.



TimeAndTide said:


> Three times in London in my life, each time I came back to Paris with the famous diarrhoea.
> Amazing city, but Brits eat filthy shit. Even pigs eat better.
> :cheers:


Don't mean to be offensive but I've been consuming food in London since September 2012 and never experienced such a problem (or any other really), maybe you should check your health just in case??


====

My List for now:

1.Moscow (reasons stated above)
2.Canary Wharf, I don't know why I like it so much, probably because it just looks complete compared to the others, and the cladding of the buildings is superior to, say, La Defence's buildings+ It has great potential.
3.Paris (definitely needs something taller in there, I like the density, quality of most buildings is not bad but not really good either)
4. Istanbul (It has the kind of cluster that I personally do not really like, just like Dubai, it's more spread out instead of having a dense cluster with a pinnacle. It has the potential however, but for me now it's more like towers on a line)
5. Frankfurt, it's just seriously missing the density! Don't really like the Commerzbank which is like the pinnacle and I see on every picture but I really like messeturm tower. And the pictures of Frankfurt have become very repetitive.

Regarding the city of London, I like individual designs and the quality is top, but I don't really wanna rank it because it is just incomplete atm.

Warsaw, Rotterdam and Milan are more like tier 2. No offense. Warsaw seems to have very much potential though, don't know about the others.


----------



## Zack Fair

TimeAndTide said:


> Three times in London in my life, each time I came back to Paris with the famous diarrhoea.
> Amazing city, but Brits eat filthy shit. Even pigs eat better.
> :cheers:


Or maybe you don't know how to eat healthy


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:* By Hit_by_the_Neptunes.

Bad weather, but damn nice overview of the Vienna skyline, so I better post this 

Scroll >>>



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> Zwar nicht das beste Wetter heute aber diese Panomax Kamera gibt schon was her:


Source: www.panomax.at


----------



## Juggernaut92

Frankfurt 










Picture by Alberich Panoramafotografie on Flickr


----------



## Brad

sk327 said:


> May I add that Moscow wouldn't really need the potential anyway, its already taller and better organised that all the others! What I'd like to see is perhaps a few midrises around that.
> .


I agree, Moscow needs midrises around the city. But dont forget it will have a tall spire.


----------



## Denjiro

*London's Canary Wharf*


Canary Wharf by LeePellingPhotography.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO
*

MILANO - Alba gelida 8 dic 2012 di SSC-ITA, su Flickr









Search: UrbanFile.org


----------



## Denjiro

*Istanbul*

Karlıtepe Slope by One1stanbul, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



peteknocker said:


>


----------



## Apteryx

MILAN | Just another one 



dox74 said:


> Alba in questa ennesima mattina autunnale
> 
> 
> image di dox 74, su Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^ WOW!


----------



## il fenomeno

sk327 said:


> And the pictures of Frankfurt have become very repetitive.


i feel the same about every city since 100 pages or so.


----------



## doguorsi2

il fenomeno said:


> i feel the same about every city since 100 pages or so.


It is inescapable to be repetitive since we are talking about the _*best *_European skylines. There are only a few cities with proper skylines in Europe. There is London, Moscow, Paris, Milan, Istanbul, Warsaw, Frankfurt and maybe only a few more. So unfortunately it seems like we don't have too many option to choose from.


----------



## desi1

What a boring thread. Same images keep coming back again and again and again...

And obviously, a bunch of poster boys fighting endless petty nationalistic wars.

Dreadful. Should be closed for a while. hno:

Europeans cities generally don't have a skyline in the american sense of it.
And that's fine. 
They have a lot to offer in terms of urban engineering, diversity, mixity and livability that US or modern chinese cities often lack. This should be the topic of a new thread replacing this one.


----------



## KlausDiggy

I would also suggest this thread for at least 1 year to give a pause.
The whole but is only a reservoir for trolls.



^^


----------



## Denjiro

*London's Canary Wharf*


Time Stands Still by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul Atasehir cluster


Jakob said:


>


----------



## doguorsi2

^^ Only if there was a dislike button


----------



## www.sercan.de

Honestly i prefer to post different angles instead of "super pics".

Pics with "bad" things inside it are IMO more interesting


----------



## doguorsi2

I understand but the thread is about the *best* not about the bad in the good. Only Turks care about showing the "bad" hipster side of things. For example I have never seen a French person showing a bad side of Paris. London is shown as a glorious, shinny piece of art and even Warsaw is a fairytale according to the photos posted here.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Honestly does somebody really cares about the thread? IMO the thread should be just "European Skylines". 

Most pics show different angles and the devoplment of the city.


----------



## stefanguti

Early morning Vienna


Sunrise over Vienna by RiOTPHOTOGRAPHY.com, on Flickr


----------



## sk327

It'd be interesting at this point to see a list of Completed-Approved-U/C skyscrapers for each city. I know its been posted in the past but I can't find it, and I guess lists now would probably be bigger. Don't really have the time to go through all the forums to find out about the developments of every city so it'd be quite cool IMO to have a list here.


----------



## DCFC1

London is the biggest city in Europe by far .. so my current top ten .. 

1. London
2. Istanbul
3. Moscow
4.Frankfurt
5.Paris
6.Rotterdam
7.The Hague
8.Warsaw
9.Vienna
10. Kiev


----------



## markfos

^^ get lost troll


----------



## KlausDiggy

sk327 said:


> It'd be interesting at this point to see a list of Completed-Approved-U/C skyscrapers for each city. I know its been posted in the past but I can't find it, and I guess lists now would probably be bigger. Don't really have the time to go through all the forums to find out about the developments of every city so it'd be quite cool IMO to have a list here.


*Frankfurt*

Completed
1. Commerzbank Tower *259m*
2. Messeturm * 256m*
3. Westend Tower *208m*
4. Tower 185 *200m*
5. Maintower *200m*
6. Trianon *186m*
7. ECB Headquarters *185m*
8. Taunusturm *170m* TO
9. Opernturm *170m* TO
10. Silberturm *166m*
11. Westendgate *159m*
12. D-Bank Towers 1 *155m*
13. D-Bank Towers 2 *155m*
14. Skyper *154m*

proposed
1. Marieninsel *150m* (Announced construction for this year)
2. Hh am Polizeipräsidium *145-180m? *(Construction Enhancements delayed by subway.)
3. Henninger-Turm *140m* (Announced construction for this year)
4. WinX *110m* (Start of construction expected this year.)


*Berlin*

Completed
1. ParkInn *125m*
2. Treptowers *125m*
3. Steglitzer Kreisel *119m*
4. Zoofenster *118m*
5. Depis Haus *106m*
6. Kollhoff Tower *103m*
7. Bahn Tower *103m*
8. Kudamm Karree *102m*
9. Die Pyramide *100m*
10. DRVB Hochhaus *100m*

Under construction
1. Upper West *119m* (ground works)

approved 
1. Estrel Tower *170m* (Announced construction start later this year.)
2. Hines Tower *150m* (Extension of the architectural competition. Construction is expected late this year or next year.)
3. The Square³ *118m* (Start of construction still uncertain)
4. Media Spree 1 *110m* (Start of construction still uncertain)
5. Media Spree 2 *100m* (Start of construction still uncertain)

proposed
New Center at Berlin Zoo *180m?* 
Alexa *150m*


----------



## Denjiro

*London - Old and New*

Westminster Dawn by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr

London skyline from Peckham by @andymatthews, on Flickr


Walkie Talkie, Twoer 42, Cheesegrater, Gherkin by @andymatthews, on Flickr


The Shard by @andymatthews, on Flickr


Parliament Hill 3 by ianwyliephoto, on Flickr


London January 11 2013 012 Black & White Skyline by David Holt London, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO* this morning


image di dox 74, su Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

Can someone ban DCFC!!??


----------



## SoryGregory

La Defense:nuts:


----------



## SoryGregory

Koniec


----------



## doguorsi2

I will throw up if I see one more photo of La Defense.


----------



## 7rani

Denjiro said:


> *London - Old and New*
> 
> Westminster Dawn by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


:drool::drool: sublime


----------



## SoryGregory

doguorsi2 said:


> I will throw up if I see one more photo of La Defense.



The easiest way to complain. This is an open forum and you can not
prohibit such things.
Let everyone will post pictures, and do not lose time to write worthless posts.
Sorry, I do not speak English.


----------



## doguorsi2

SoryGregory said:


> The easiest way to complain. This is an open forum and you can not
> prohibit such things.
> Let everyone will post pictures, and do not lose time to write worthless posts.
> Sorry, I do not speak English.


My post was as worthless as adding another La Defense photo onto thousands of La Defense photos in the last 100 pages.


----------



## _Mort_

DCFC1 said:


> London is the biggest city in Europe by far .. so my current top ten ..
> 
> 1. London
> 2. Istanbul
> 3. Moscow
> 4.Frankfurt
> 5.Paris
> 6.Rotterdam
> 7.The Hague
> 8.Warsaw
> 9.Vienna
> 10. Kiev


Kill him with fire


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*








Warszawa Nieznana Facebook


----------



## Union.SLO

Vienna :cheers:


by *Friedrich Polesny*


----------



## TimeAndTide

_*P*R*S*_


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt 


Skyline Frankfurt Panorama von frawolf77 auf Flickr



Skyline Frankfurt von frawolf77 auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt Sightseeing.*

*View from Maintower in 200m* 




by Fexxi158 on Youtube




by George Souls on Youtube




*View from Maintower in 200m*


----------



## Denjiro

*Rotterdam*

Code red / Weather alarm / Rotterdam / Euromast by zzapback, on Flickr


Wereldhavendagen 2013 / Panorama / Rotterdam / Euromast by zzapback, on Flickr


ND filters FTW! / Euromast / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Paris*


Update / This is La Défense / Paris / + making of video by zzapback, on Flickr

Coucher de soleil depuis l'Arc de Triomphe de l'Étoile / Paris by zzapback, on Flickr

Paris de la Tour Montparnasse / Tour Eiffel / Eiffeltoren by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


Norwegian Getaway ready to sail from Rotterdam to Ney York by hanselpedia, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

@ Denjiro

Thanks for posting Images of Rotterdam, but before posting please check when photos were made. I posted these Images a while ago.


----------



## aarhusforever

The last photo of Rotterdam is awesome :cheers:


----------



## serhat

Istanbul


Erhan said:


> Degisik acilardan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.instavillage.com/p/636971902756706427_188048573/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.instavillage.com/p/608835361605744103_608563388/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.instavillage.com/p/571589693884796141_5344546/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.instavillage.com/p/632303451107302164_427960069/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.instavillage.com/p/632334818319332016_525571/


----------



## Denjiro

*Moscow*


*** by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


*** by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


MIBC II by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Barcelona*


Barcelona Skyline by David Chacobo, on Flickr


Dusk skyline by Freelance travel photographer in Barcelona, Spain, on Flickr


----------



## FreeeSpirit

Warsaw - *Fort Apache the Bronx *


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


Rotterdam Skyline by Herman de Pagter | We Think Photo-2 by Herman_de_Pagter, on Flickr


----------



## www.sercan.de

Erhan said:


> Mega skyline


--------------


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Istanbul looks massive and very impressive :applause:


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


SkyLine by clyde_sostand, on Flickr


City of London skyline by st_hart, on Flickr


Millwall Inner Dock by st_hart, on Flickr


DLR London UK by clyde_sostand, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London skyline at dusk by ralluchi, on Flickr


London nightscape (Canary Wharf and the City) by ralluchi, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Skyline Quartier La Défense Paris - Antonio GAUDENCIO by Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, on Flickr


----------



## Cujas

The Four new tower: First, Majunga, Carpe Diem and D² have an amazing impact in the skyline of La Défense!I love la Paris and I love La Défense.


----------



## Cujas

Sorry for other European cities but, I find it on other thread. Paris is definitivly above the rest. Realy i'm sorry...



clouchicloucha said:


> Sunsets in Paris, By Japanac:
> 
> by Miroslav petrasko (flickr)


----------



## JanVL

Sorry for the other European cities - but since I am from Poznan - it has obliviously the best European skyline and is far above the rest :troll:









(by Tomashec)


----------



## Architecture lover

^^ You don't want to see a picture from the skyline of my home town, even NYC can't beat it! :lol:


----------



## craperskys

Cujas said:


> Sorry for other European cities but, I find it on other thread. Paris is definitivly above the rest. Realy i'm sorry...


you don't have to be sorry, its your personal preference and opinion and not an universally valid fact, so it's ok


----------



## doguorsi2

Paris is very well organized and it is very dense. However, it is a dwarf skyline. Though, I am sure they will build taller ones as the city demands. For now, it lacks height which is a major aspect of a good skyline in my opinion.


----------



## FreeeSpirit

doguorsi2 said:


> Paris is very well organized and it is very dense. However, it is a dwarf skyline. Though, I am sure they will build taller ones as the city demands. For now, it lacks height which is a major aspect of a good skyline in my opinion.


...here we go again. The title of this forum is BEST European skyline.

...not tallest
...not biggest
...not widest

...just best.


----------



## sk327

FreeeSpirit said:


> ...here we go again. The title of this forum is BEST European skyline.
> 
> ...not tallest
> ...not biggest
> ...not widest
> 
> ...just best.



.....he we go again, the poster above you said:


> For now, *it lacks height which is a major aspect of a good skyline* in my opinion.


He wasn't talking about the tallest, biggest, widest or whatever. He was talking about his personal preferences when it comes to skylines. And obviously, the skyline is something which has to do with how tall the buildings are, whether you like it or not. Of course, it's not the taller the better, it doesn't go like that, but buildings need to be above a height for a skyline to look good, and that's why we don't compare every European city here and we only compare the ones that have tall buildings. That's what skyline is about, height. Do not take it personally when somebody says something about Paris, he's not the only one that says that Paris lacks a tall building that stands out because the skyline currently looks a bit like a wall. It'd be really exciting to see Paris getting a supertall, and it probably will sometime soon, but meanwhile let's not pretend that it's perfect. chill out


----------



## doguorsi2

FreeeSpirit said:


> ...here we go again. The title of this forum is BEST European skyline.
> 
> ...not tallest
> ...not biggest
> ...not widest
> 
> ...just best.


Parisian skyline is not bad but nowhere near the best. I am sorry to burst your bubble but there is Moscow, Istanbul and London. You need/have to be above 6ft if you want to be a male model so that you look good on stage and the clothes can show themselves on you. It doesn't mean shorter guys are ugly or the tallest guy on earth is the best model. It is just a fact that a decent height is very important in order to be a model. You can't become a David Gundy if you are very handsome but 5'7" tall. 

You only make people dislike Paris with your repulsive attitude. It is not a good way to promote what you love. I don't mean to hurt your feelings though.


----------



## SoaD

:drool: Perfect Skylines!!!


----------



## DCFC1

Cujas said:


> Sorry for other European cities but, I find it on other thread. Paris is definitivly above the rest. Realy i'm sorry...


Steady! lol

I'm being threatened with a banning for no less ! lol


----------



## Juggernaut92

Frankfurt 










Picture by frawolf77 on Flickr


----------



## www.sercan.de

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ Istanbul looks massive and very impressive :applause:


Actually the city is quite "small"
http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/5238/xkxm.png


Don't know why, but turks prefer to live in high houses and not private houses


----------



## KlausDiggy

FreeeSpirit said:


> ...here we go again. The title of this forum is BEST European skyline.
> 
> ...not tallest
> ...not biggest
> ...not widest
> 
> ...just best.


This, however, belongs to when we speak of the best skyline. Not only the appearance, all factors play an important role.


----------



## TimeAndTide

Paris doesn't have the best skyline. Paris is just....Paris.

*Paris*

Paris de la Tour Montparnasse / Tour Eiffel / Eiffeltoren by zzapback, on Flickr









By wilhelm chang


Paris & La Défense II por A.G. Photographe, no Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Paris


Paris ville lumière by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Paris*

Opéra Garnier @ Sunset por A.G. Photographe no Flickr


Statue de la liberté, Paris par florian.hamon, sur Flickr

_Montmartre/Sacré-Coeur and density_

Good Morning Paris! par Vin on the move, sur Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

TimeAndTide said:


> *Paris*
> 
> Opéra Garnier @ Sunset por A.G. Photographe no Flickr
> 
> 
> Statue de la liberté, Paris par florian.hamon, sur Flickr
> 
> _Montmartre/Sacré-Coeur and density_
> 
> Good Morning Paris! par Vin on the move, sur Flickr


The first photo is just amazing.
The second one reminds of Athens or the ghettos in Istanbul  A concrete jungle.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt by chris grabert, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Madrid:*


Madrid Skyline by Alberto Sen (www.albertosen.es), on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Skyscrapercity by John Monster Photography.com, on Flickr


Rotterdam by John Monster Photography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover

I think that there is no need of posting historical skylines over here, no one said that Paris is some ugly ghetto, we all know that Paris is one of the best cities not just in Europe, but in the whole world, very charismatic, very romantic, with lots of world famous landmarks, but when we turn back to the issue: Which is the best European skyline? many of us would agree that you have lots of interesting high rises, but for a skyline to be the best it needs to have supertalls somewhere in it, for now it really is a beautiful skyline, but not before Moscow or London, because like I said we are talking about the best European skyline over here. What if Paris doesn't have the best skyline, who cares its still going to be one of the best cities around the world, there is no reason for you to get offended if some of us prefer Moscow or London as better, there is someone that thinks that Paris is the best and it will always stay the best for him, it's going to be his opinion, his statement, not a real fact. Just like when I say that Moscow is the best and it will probably stay best forever, but just for me, just for my personal tastes. When you're stating you're opinion you don't need to apologize about it, but you can't talk about you're opinion as it's a matter of fact.


----------



## Tiaren

Architecture lover said:


> ...many of us would agree that you have lots of interesting high rises, *but for a skyline to be the best it needs to have supertalls somewhere in it*...


Nope...


----------



## Cicoz

All the world's best skylines have supertalls.


----------



## Architecture lover

Tiaren said:


> Nope...


Once again I was stating my personal preferences of how does one skyline need to look to be the *best*, they all look beautiful, but that's not enough. To be the best you always have to fit with the required features, I really don't know why when someone says something about one city everyone are taking it bloody personal, it's not meant to hurt your feelings like some of the users already said on the previous page, we are discussing not offending each other. I was loving Paris so much before, when I came over here and saw how ignorant some peoples really are, I can see that there is no way to discuss with them. I mean what kind of discussion post is the next one:


Cujas said:


> Sorry for other European cities but, I find it on other thread. Paris is definitivly above the rest. Realy i'm sorry...


Isn't there any better way of defending your opinion, at least he could have told us why does he think Paris is above the rest skylines, I am always ready for a nice discussion so I already told you what does one skyline need to have to be the best for me: Many towers with lovely designs, good schedule of the towers, how they gonna look when they are up, and for being the best it needs to have some towers that are going to be taller than the rest of the skyline, otherwise I can also put a picture of the city where I live and say this is the best skyline in Europe, but wait when I think about it, it's not the best just in Europe, probably it's the best skyline in the whole world, I mean come on even NYC can't beat it.
But that's not how does one discussion need to look, you need to say why do you think it's the best. And careful when you are reading my post I am not saying that we need to build a skyline full of megatalls to be the best, but we need to think about building something worth to be called the best. I have already told you millions of times what is worth for me to be called the best, and if you are not as ignorant as the person above, you can tell me which are the preferences that you respect when you are looking at this issue. If I see that your statement is correct, I am always here to say that you are the one that's right when we are discussing about the *best *skyline in Europe. Using just one ''nope'' it's not enough to convince me.


----------



## doguorsi2

Architecture lover said:


> But easy with that bullet...lol


It is just a phrase hehe  So what are your favorite skylines ? I find London and Istanbul very organic. On the other hand, Moscow has very well organized tall buildings. I would go with London though. The city is very lively and organic. They build what they need. They don't build to show off. They don't have " I am the best f the rest " attitude and it makes London even sexier in my opinion.


----------



## Architecture lover

I always hesitate between those two. You are pretty right about London, the high quality glass they use while building their towers makes everything look so natural, so functional and so futuristic from one side, but from another side Moscow has plenty of beauties in the International Business Canter, lots of different designs, they all have different colour of the glass, but in the same time they all fit one next to each other. Even if it's a pretty difficult decision I would still vote for Moscow, I guess I love Evolution and Federation too much.
And I always put Frankfurt on the third place, because I like the silhouette that his towers are creating on the skyline, I always say that Frankfurt is a great example of how does one skyline need to look. Moscow needs some megatall that will left behind all those supertalls and in that way it will give you the felling of how massive those towers really are.


----------



## Denjiro

Paris


Paris Tour Eiffel - Antonio GAUDENCIO by Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

doguorsi2 said:


> Dear friend. Please be aware that French people are very patriotic about everything related to the word of "French". They have the best trains, best architecture, best food, best skylines, best girls, best guys, best penises, best nature, best language, best clothes, best cars, best chocolates, best cats, best dictators, best donkeys, best snails, best of everything. If you say anything against it, they will act like they don't care about your opinion because it is a fact that they are the best of the best. They will play "cool and ignorant" but they are furious inside actually. It is a result of the French education system. I have a lot of French friends and I love them so much. I could take a bullet for them but all of them have the same attitude about "French". I wonder how Voltaire could come out of such nation.


What a joke. I quote my own last post here :


> Paris doesn't have the best skyline. Paris is just....Paris.
> 
> *Paris*
> 
> Paris de la Tour Montparnasse / Tour Eiffel / Eiffeltoren by zzapback, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By wilhelm chang
> 
> 
> Paris & La Défense II por A.G. Photographe, no Flickr


Stop your bashing now. The "we are the best of the world" attitude is more a common thing you can hear in GB or USA. Let the French out of these ridiculous considerations.
Chapter closed.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Milan*



Orcokahn said:


>


_On top_ today. _Below_ year 2002



Andreottico said:


> 2002- oggi


Pano from the top of Solaria Tower



filo_2k said:


>


----------



## Denjiro

Amazing Milan shots! ^^


----------



## renny de jesus

_Congratulations to all!!! Beautiful Cities, Amazing Skyline.

From Venezuela Regards.

My Top 

1. Paris 
2. Frankfurt
3. London
4. Moscuw
5. Warsaw
6. Rotterdam 
7. Bernidom´
8. Istambul
9. Milan
10. Hague_

:applause:


----------



## doguorsi2

My Top 5

1. London
2. Istanbul
3. Frankfurt
4. Moscow
5. Paris


----------



## Cicoz

Moscow
London
Frankfurt
Istanbul
Paris


----------



## jeromeee

Some Frankfurt pictures:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/frawolf77/11788942845/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12125328405/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11177738693/


----------



## Denjiro

Moscow



mr. MyXiN said:


> *1920x1080*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920x1080*


----------



## Denjiro

London


East London, sunset, skyline by TheLovelessHuman, on Flickr


----------



## Cujas

*My top five:*

_1) Paris la Défense
2) Frankfurt
3) London Canary Warf 
4) Warsaw
5) Istanbul
6) Moscow
7) Rotterdam
8) Hague
9) Barcelona
10) Madrid_


----------



## KlausDiggy

the man from k-town said:


> the slopy roof part is still uncovered
> 
> 
> DSC_5306bcr von suessenberger auf Flickr


----------



## robhood

LONDON


London Skyline by In10ctee, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

robhood said:


> LONDON
> 
> 
> London Skyline by In10ctee, on Flickr


Really outdated shot..

No Leadenhall Building, no Walkie-Talkie, no 25 Churchill Place?


----------



## Denjiro

Paris


blurry paris by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Paris ( old pic )*

_pss_


_hosted on flickr_


----------



## Cicoz

Moscow (Unmatchable height, design, current u/c and approved skyscrapers)
London (Quality, architecture, height, current u/c and mega boom in Western world) 
Frankfurt (Reputation, layout, completed and well balanced cluster and height) 
Paris (Density, potential to join supertall big boys club, clean looking highrises)
Istanbul (Mega boom, quantity, gigantic skyline and tons of approved buildings to shoot up)


----------



## KlausDiggy

*New planned European Quarter West*



the man from k-town said:


> West Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urban Lounge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Brick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schmidtpoeker.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos von http://www.europaviertel.de/Downloads/Broschueren/


----------



## Lampart

Definitely No 1 is Warsaw!


----------



## Tiaren

^^
Lol, very nice first post.


----------



## Denjiro

Paris, France


Paris Panorama by TomNC, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Paris, France


Eiffel Beacon by J_J_K, on Flickr


Glowing sky by J_J_K, on Flickr


----------



## www.sercan.de

Small pic of Maslak - Istanbul









http://www.instavillage.com/p/640728233477731122_712125059/


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*









by borat1979


----------



## human187

Moscow, Three Station Square:


Izus67 said:


> vanh1to92


----------



## eddie88

To the people who think paris has a better skyline than London, can you PM me the number of ur dealer because it must be some rad stuff!


----------



## JanVL




----------



## mlody89

warsaw
















by Polex








by Chris








by Tom Adam








by Radek Kołakowski


----------



## Erhan

Skylines of Istanbul

Levent



Maslak



Ümraniye



Kozyatagi









http://500px.com/photo/59090800

Bomonti-Sisli









http://500px.com/photo/58974470


----------



## DCFC1

I'm drowning in Paris :nuts:

Can posters post something more .. ? lol 


Paris is a MUSEUM. .. NOTHIN has happened there which affects the WORLD since 1789...


----------



## IThomas

next page...


----------



## IThomas

New pics *Milan, Porta Nuova Business District*...


Porta Nuova Skyline di Obliot, su Flickr


WJC e Porta Nuova di Obliot, su Flickr


Porta Nuova Skyline di Obliot, su Flickr​


----------



## IThomas

*Milan*


Acquerello- Milano Skyline.jpg di Marco Galeazzi, su Flickr​
big here


----------



## TimeAndTide

DCFC1 said:


> I'm drowning in Paris :nuts:
> 
> Can posters post something more .. ? lol
> 
> 
> Paris is a MUSEUM. .. NOTHIN has happened there which affects the WORLD since 1789...


The troll is back.
Yippee-ki-yay, M**********R !!! :lol:



> To the people who think paris has a better skyline than London, can you PM me the number of ur dealer because it must be some rad stuff!


I think Paris has a better skyline than London. And it's my right.
Food, fashion, architecture, history, art de vivre.....no match.

My drug ? Everything you can't find in London : sun, good wine, good food and pretty girls.
This is Paris.
:cheers:


----------



## Denjiro

London


London View from the Shard by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Canary Wharf


On The Hill by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*The first skyscrapers in Berlin come.*

As you've already read, the winning design of the Hines Tower was shown today. 2015 is the begin of construction.
The Hines Tower will then be one of the tallest residential towers in Europe and for the time being the tallest building in Berlin. 



Ludi said:


> _"Das krumme Ding vom Alex "_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Berliner Kurier





Ludi said:


> ©Gehrypartners



And the next towers are already in the starting extinguishers.


----------



## Denjiro

Moscow


Golden Time III by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Barcelona



willman87 said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BdAAmoaIMAAYO_O.jpg:large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent-a-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/559503_268691566620615_1444079397_n.jpg


----------



## doguorsi2

TimeAndTide said:


> The troll is back.
> Yippee-ki-yay, M**********R !!! :lol:


You seriously need to stop calling everyone troll. You are not different than him at all. He has a London obsession and you have the same obsession for Paris. hno: 

I dislike Paris very much. Such a kitsch city made by one man who wasn't even an architect. Paris is nothing but a giant disneyland project.

Pity.


----------



## Denjiro

Milan


Milano by Gaetano David C., on Flickr


----------



## rolio

DCFC1 said:


> I'm drowning in Paris :nuts:
> 
> Can posters post something more .. ? lol
> 
> 
> Paris is a MUSEUM. .. NOTHIN has happened there which affects the WORLD since 1789...


So much frustration... take it easy


----------



## sk327

TimeAndTide said:


> The troll is back.
> Yippee-ki-yay, M**********R !!! :lol:
> 
> I think *Paris has a better skyline* than London. And it's my right.
> *Food*, *fashion*, architecture, *history*, art de vivre.....no match.
> 
> My drug ? Everything you can't find in London : sun, good wine, good food and pretty girls.
> This is Paris.
> :cheers:


:wtf: 

I mean yeah, I don't like comments as the one he made. But jeez mate, you're just the same! First, I highlighted your own words to show you that your argument is non existent. 

You like the skyline of Paris better because of the food, fashion and history? I mean... really? Doesnt really make sense does it? If you meant them as separate things that are better than those of London, then I have to ask you not to mention the food argument, lol not anymore please! It's become ridiculously repetitive. London has EVERYTHING you want to eat. Couldn't find it? That's not London's problem. Architecture? If London doesn't have good architecture then please do not visit any other city in the world. History? As if London doesn't have? B***sh*t. Do us a favour and chill the fcuk out.

Yeah, good wine, good food and pretty girls are obviously just in Paris. :lol: You can't find pretty girls in London? hm, that's really a problem. But perhaps at this point, you should probably ask yourself if you were really looking around for girls or? ... Not trying to be offensive(some people would take it this way) I'm just saying.. 

You're making yourself sound like a total fool, plus ignorant and arrogant.
And the funniest part of your comment: sun. Do you live in the same Paris as everyone else? Well never really thought of Paris as the Miami of Europe. And nor did anybody else, trust me! 

What you're doing is making people hate Paris, just like SO143 did with London. Have a nice day!


----------



## sk327

On topic: It's really nice to see Berlin starting highrise construction! Great to have more skylines to compare in this thread, Obviously one tower is not enough to compare it to others but hopefully it'll get more 

Oh and the last picture of Moscow is absolutely fantastic!

The ones from Barcelona I don't particularly like. (sorry)
And the London pictures were posted again so please don't repost the same ones.


----------



## bbcwallander

TimeAndTide said:


> The troll is back.
> Yippee-ki-yay, M**********R !!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Paris has a better skyline than London. And it's my right.
> Food, fashion, architecture, history, art de vivre.....no match.
> 
> My drug ? Everything you can't find in London : sun, good wine, good food and pretty girls.
> This is Paris.
> :cheers:


Taxi!


----------



## TimeAndTide

doguorsi2 said:


> You seriously need to stop calling everyone troll. You are not different than him at all. He has a London obsession and you have the same obsession for Paris. hno:


London fans keep bashing Paris ( as usual ) and I answered to this : 


> I'm drowning in Paris*Can posters post something more .. ? lol*Paris is a MUSEUM. .. NOTHIN has happened there which affects the WORLD since 1789...


This is clearly some trolling. It was my right to react. I never bashed any city in this thread.



> I dislike Paris very much. Such a kitsch city made by one man who wasn't even an architect. Paris is nothing but a giant disneyland project.
> 
> Pity


Perfect. We won't have to see your pathetic face.
London fans.....


----------



## doguorsi2

^^ How does disliking Paris make a pathetic person ?  I am not even wondering about the answer. Take my two cents and get over your insecurities.


----------



## sk327

TimeAndTide said:


> London fans keep bashing Paris ( as usual ) and I answered to this :
> 
> 
> This is clearly some trolling. It was my right to react. I never bashed any city in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect. We won't have to see your pathetic face.
> London fans.....


You didn't really answer my questions. Anyway, I'm not trying to turn it into an argument so it doesn't matter. Yes, perhaps it was trolling, or they may actually think what they said. I have to agree that the post about Paris being a museum is a ridiculous statement which has been said 2 million times in the last 20 pages, but it's not any worse than the one you've made about the food in London though. You reacted, but did the exact same thing, that was my objection.

But anyway, it doesn't really matter what we say. At the end of the day both cities are great and that's not gonna change because somebody posts otherwise on SSC


----------



## TimeAndTide

After all, it's nice to live in a big museum....isn'it ?


----------



## renny de jesus

Denjiro said:


> Barcelona


_Amazing Skyline Barcelona, One the best Skyline of Europe Too_


----------



## CreaTurco

Fake Gehry??




KlausDiggy said:


> As you've already read, the winning design of the Hines Tower was shown today. 2015 is the begin of construction.
> The Hines Tower will then be one of the tallest residential towers in Europe and for the time being the tallest building in Berlin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the next towers are already in the starting extinguishers.


----------



## Union.SLO

CreaTurco said:


> Fake Gehry??


No, it's Frank Gehry.


----------



## Union.SLO

A nice foggy night shot of Vienna DC, but it won't let me share the photo...

http://flic.kr/p/iUbWe6


----------



## www.sercan.de

Levent Cluster and a lil bit of Maslak


ferman31 said:


> yükselmiyor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/jcC5gNIAks/


----------



## Erhan

^^ I came to post the same picture


----------



## sk327

This is a good one from Istanbul ^^ Makes it look quite dense, I like it


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



Ring said:


> Genialne foty z qmphotostudio.com


----------



## Denjiro

Vienna










http://www.flickr.com/photos/zorro_art/11748656383/


----------



## Denjiro

Madrid


Not too cold for a walk by Armando G Alonso ✈︎, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Paris*








_hosted on flickr, by pieton_


----------



## garfield007

doguorsi2 said:


> You seriously need to stop calling everyone troll. You are not different than him at all. He has a London obsession and you have the same obsession for Paris. hno:
> 
> I dislike Paris very much. Such a kitsch city made by one man who wasn't even an architect. Paris is nothing but a giant disneyland project.
> 
> Pity.


Not like I care nor I am a side in this "war" :nuts: but saying Paris is kitsch :lol: is ridiculous. Paris is monumental, stunning, very European, maybe a bit to dense (not much green areas) in many aspects kind of reminds me Budapest. London is chaotic, repetitive, copy paste red brick, wet row houses makes up biggest part of city - kind of depressive, schizophrenic dream alike.


----------



## doguorsi2

garfield007 said:


> Not like I care nor I am a side in this "war" :nuts: but saying Paris is kitsch :lol: is ridiculous. Paris is monumental, stunning, very European, maybe a bit to dense (not much green areas) in many aspects kind of reminds me Budapest. London is chaotic, repetitive, copy paste red brick, wet row houses makes up biggest part of city - kind of depressive, schizophrenic dream alike.


Yes. Right :lol:


----------



## Cujas

Woaw mens, have you finish your battle upon Paris and London?

Paris and London are both amazing cities, probably two of the five best cities in the world along with NY, Tokyo and Shanghai.

Its not the place for saying which is the WORST city of Europe but, the place to say which is the BEST! IN YOUR OPINION! 

I already said that, for me Paris is my favorite city, but I wouldn't say that London is bad! In contrary. After Paris, London is probably my favorite city in the world. I like, the architecture of London, his modernity, his electricity, his culture and his business.

So I love London as I like Paris, and even if Paris is my favorite, I take London deep in my heart.

Then, Parisian and Londonian, stop this stupid war, it is not impossible to like both this two cities.

And remember, Frenchmen and Englishmen, in this world, and for the rest of humanity, we are both Europeans. And if we doesn't want to be friends, we SHOULD!


----------



## doguorsi2

I am an Istanbulian Turkish man though


----------



## Good

Well said (for Cujas' post of course, not doguorsi2 message).


----------



## Baboulinet

doguorsi2 said:


> I am an Istanbulian Turkish man though


we don't care who you are. you're trolling this thread since you are here, you're a pain.
_
Paris is nothing but a giant disneyland project._
yeah right... You forgot your "french friends" very quickly...


----------



## doguorsi2

Who is "we"? What does my French friends have anything to do with the urban design of Paris? I am really wondering. I would just prefer the beautiful medieval Paris over the Haussman's disneyland project. How am I trolling the thread when you people post zillions of La Defense pictures and blindly defense Paris against any criticism. You are the one, trolling the thread. Don't call people "troll" just because they don't share the same opinions with you. Grow up.

Stop with La Defense and let us see some other cities please.


















source; facebook


----------



## Baboulinet

doguorsi2 said:


> Who is "we"? How am I trolling the thread when you people post zillions of La Defense pictures. You are the one, trolling the thread.



So what ? 
It's a reason for bashing a city?
If I said a stupidity like "itambul is nothing but a third world cities" you would be outraged. 

Last time I posted a pictures on this thread, you were not even on Skyscrapers city... 
And i see more pictures of Francfurt, London, Milan and Moscow than Paris here... 




> Stop with La Defense and let us see some other cities please.


:lol:
Are you a mod or something ? 
Or god ? Because you seems to know what everybody want... 









Aladin Djebara


----------



## Cujas

Well, when I see your pictures of Istanbul doguorsi2 and, when I see the Baboulinet's picture, I think that peoples of Europe are very lucky to have so many beautiful cities and skylines.

And even if our cities are thousand years old, they are still very modernes.


----------



## doguorsi2

Baboulinet said:


> So what ?
> It's a reason for bashing a city?
> If I said a stupidity like "itambul is nothing but a third world cities" you would be outraged.
> 
> Last time I posted a pictures on this thread, you were not even on Skyscrapers city...
> And i see more pictures of Francfurt, London, Milan and Moscow than Paris here...
> 
> :lol:
> Are you a mod or something ?
> Or god ? Because you seems to know what everybody want...


I am not bashing anything dear friend. I was just expressing my opinion. We call it freedom of speech over here. If you don't like it, please ignore it or kindly discuss it with me. I would be glad to hold a conversation with you about it. You can call Istanbul a third world city, in fact there are a lot of ghettos in Istanbul that I personally call third world. We don't achieve a better version of ourselves if we ignore our faults and re-do our mistakes. Btw that last picture you posted is unique!  

_"Last time I posted a pictures on this thread, you were not even on Skyscrapers city... "_

I know! I am sorry I didn't have time join earlier and chit chat with you. I was busy working on my graduation project in the architecture school.


----------



## doguorsi2

Cujas said:


> Well, when I see your pictures of Istanbul doguorsi2 and, when I see the Baboulinet's picture, I think that peoples of Europe are very lucky to have so many beautiful cities and skylines.
> 
> And even if our cities are thousand years old, they are still very modernes.


This is why I am proud to be European  Actually, Turkish member Erhan has the best pictures of Istanbul. I am really impressed with the pictures he finds.
You can find some of them here :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=228812


----------



## Cujas

Indeed, very beautifull, Istanbul is the San Francisco of the Bosphore, maybe even better. 



I realy need to make a trip to Istanbul for watching it by myself. Gorgeous!





Erhan said:


> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/101779878


----------



## Baboulinet

The dude didn't want Paris pics and now he like it ! :laugh:



> Stop with La Defense and let us see some other cities please.


----------



## Cujas

Baboulinet said:


> The dude didn't want Paris pics and now he like it ! :laugh:


Yes, that was an act of peace, then make it to and drink :cheers1:


----------



## doguorsi2

Baboulinet said:


> The dude didn't want Paris pics and now he like it ! :laugh:


You get me completely wrong mate. It is not that I don't want to see Paris. Just some of the pictures you guys posted are very repetitive and doesn't help to show other views of the skyline. Same goes for the Frankfurt. There is a single picture of Frankfurt and it is on every single page hno: I just think that seeing variety of pictures from different angles would help us to feel the city in a better way.


----------



## doguorsi2

Cujas said:


> Indeed, very beautifull, Istanbul is the San Francisco of the Bosphore, maybe even better.
> 
> 
> 
> I realy need to make a trip to Istanbul for watching it by myself. Gorgeous!


Try to come during the spring/summer season if you can. Turkish people go to southern Turkey for vacation which means lesser traffic and more enjoyment. 



Cujas said:


> Yes, that was an act of peace, then make it to and drink


Hehehh I actually like it. It was a unique angle


----------



## Good

Istanbul is no doubt one of the most beautiful cities in the world, and its urban landscape has the immense privilege of spanning 2000 years of architecture history, from Roman empire temples to glassy skyscrapers, from Ottoman mosques to 19th century palaces. Absolutely unique...

Plus, the city is populated by adorable, gorgeous and friendly cats, which is way better than the usual pigeons you find in many European cities 

That said reducing Paris to Haussman's planning is very unfair, as the city itself still boasts 2 very large older neighborhoods (from the Middle Ages to XVIIIth century) in Le Marais and Saint-Germain-des-Prés/Quartier Latin +numerous pockets of villagey areas (Montmartre, Butte aux Cailles, Mouzaia, Auteuil, Passy, etc.). Grand Hausmannian boulevards indeed criss-cross Paris urban fabric, but the streets in-between are far more diverse than people expect and are really worth exploring.

And I don't event mention the surrounding "suburbs" (actually more neighborhood of the newly formed Grand Paris administrative entity), which have been mostly ignored by Haussman's revamping.


----------



## doguorsi2

Good said:


> Istanbul is no doubt one of the most beautiful cities in the world, and its urban landscape has the immense privilege of spanning 2000 years of architecture history, from Roman empire temples to glassy skyscrapers, from Ottoman mosques to 19th century palaces. Absolutely unique...
> 
> Plus, the city is populated by adorable, gorgeous and friendly cats, which is way better than the usual pigeons you find in many European cities
> 
> That said reducing Paris to Haussman's planning is very unfair, as the city itself still boasts 2 very large older neighborhoods (from the Middle Ages to XVIIIth century) in Le Marais and Saint-Germain-des-Prés/Quartier Latin +numerous pockets of villagey areas (Montmartre, Butte aux Cailles, Mouzaia, Auteuil, Passy, etc.). Grand Hausmannian boulevards indeed criss-cross Paris urban fabric, but the streets in-between are far more diverse than people expect and are really worth exploring.
> 
> And I don't event mention the surrounding "suburbs" (actually more neighborhood of the newly formed Grand Paris administrative entity), which have been mostly ignored by Haussman's revamping.


I should check those villages in my next visit then! Thanks for the info. I have been to Bordeaux, Nice, Strasbourg and Toulouse besides Paris. Strasbourg was a little Germany inside France. Toulouse was heavily Spaniard influenced, especially the residential blocks and government buildings. Nice was like any other Turkish coastal city. But.... BORDEAUX!!! I left my heart there. I can't wait to go back and spend days in the wineries.  It was one of the classiest cities I have ever seen.


----------



## Cicoz

I am not talking about where is it situated. What I'm saying is it's not a white European county where people drink wine and eat cheese. I normally identify the country based on it's tradition, culture, language, religion, history, governmental system etc.


----------



## Architecture lover

Who cares about how you identify one country. You should probably tell us what do you appreciate about one skyline instead. 
Meanwhile I can't stop staring at Mercury City Tower up in the fog on that picture above. Architectural masterpiece.


----------



## Cicoz

Yes the main question is does it belong in the European skyline thread?


----------



## Apteryx

European and Turkish culture are very linked indeed, you have the best turkish baths in Budapest thanks to the ottoman empire, the balkans are what they are because of the ottoman presence in Europe and Anatolia is mostly attached to the European history, starting from greeks. So, in my point of view, I can consider Turkey as part of Europe and I don't think that White skin, Wine and Cheese are preminent caracheristics of european countries.


----------



## Architecture lover

People what's wrong with you? I haven't seen it in person, but as far as I know the skyline is situated on the European site so what's the problem? What about the cheese? What about the wine? I suggest you to find some culinary forum and leave your opinion over there, I am sure that someone will appreciate it, but not in here.


----------



## www.sercan.de

The current skyscraper boom was a lil bit too much and too fast.

More and more people prefer a more controlled grow.
Currently it is impossible to built a 300m toer in Levent or Sisli/Bomonti.

The chamber of architects does not want a dominante skyscraper skyline seen from the Bosphorus.
If the project is close to the Bosphorus. the height is ~ max. 150-160m.



But thats Istanbul. Nobody knows what will happen in 10 years.

IMO someday they will start to develop the area next to Levent
Its a huge area and has got a huge potential to be a new great CBD


----------



## Cicoz

Where does Istanbul get the money to build so many skyscrapers? Or is it because they are so inexpensive to build due to low labour cost?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Huge demand. There a lot of investors


----------



## Erhan

sk327 said:


> I didn't know that Istanbul had height restrictions. What the tallest allowed?


As doguorsi said before, there aren't any solid plans in Istanbul, and the same goes for the height restrictions. The chamber of architects are against almost everything in Istanbul and they are by theory right because the infrastructure can barely handle the current situation, and because there are no plans the problem never gets solved so they ignore it and continue to build.

But the reason for the current height restrictions is the outrage after newspapers in Turkey started to report that "the silhouette of Istanbul is being ruined" . This unfortunately also affected the skyscrapers in the cluster although the skyscrapers in question were built far away from the clusters on a random location...and I also agree that they are too high and too close to the historic peninsula.



Architecture lover said:


> The most important about building randomly stuff is not to forget to put some classy towers right next to it, and as I can see from that photo rendering on the right site of the bridge there was some pretty tall towers and they were looking pretty classy and a little bit twisted (I am talking about Dubai towers, but as far as I know they got canceled, but it doesn't really matter because I am sure that Istanbul will see something as huge as they were in the near future).


There are 2 on-going projects I think can be considered both high and classy Skyland Istanbul and Istanbul Tower in or near the main cluster Levent.


----------



## doguorsi2

Everyone, stop answering to "Cicoz" please. Obviously, he has issues. He will be gone if no one pays attention to him


----------



## Yellow Fever

As far as SSC is concern, Turkey is an European nation! End of the argument! Now back on topic please!


----------



## Rewder321

*Warsaw*


----------



## Architecture lover

Erhan said:


> There are 2 on-going projects I think can be considered both high and classy Skyland Istanbul and Istanbul Tower in or near the main cluster Levent.


They both look interesting, they can make an impression of a massive skyline. Creating a massive skyline is necessary in my opinion, because it will fit with the image of Istanbul very well. If you can pull even more towers like that in the future it will be a great continuation of what you already have.


----------



## DCFC1

Istanbul is a beautiful city .. Byzantium .. Constantinople .. Istanbul .. 

I heard Istanbul was a corruption of the the greek .. to the big city .. 

Anyway ... 

Istanbul is a global city with a history which only Rome can equal...


----------



## DCFC1

London v Paris ? 


I get branded a 'TROLL' in this place yet there ARE far worse than me on here lol 

If I see another pic of la defense I will ... lol lol


----------



## Sid Vicious

1.Paris
2.Frankfurt
3.Moscow ( at the end of the year it will overtake Frankfurt for sure )
4.Warsaw
5.Rotterdam
6.London
7.Milan


----------



## www.sercan.de

Are they any height restrictions in Londom, Paris etc?


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*








bulmastiv1


----------



## Denjiro

Moscow


Moscow 29-01-14-3 by ivan_potapoff, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

Denjiro said:


> Moscow
> 
> 
> Moscow 29-01-14-3 by ivan_potapoff, on Flickr


*Frankfurt*








Wikipedia


----------



## Amazonian

www.sercan.de said:


> Are they any height restrictions in Londom, Paris etc?


Height restrictions in these cities are very tough. Any skyscraper is not allowed to build in Paris that's why a new business district where tall towers can be built was established in La Defense which is near Paris. No building can be taller than 1000 feet in the city of London due to it's proximity to London City Airport which is literally a stone's throw away from the financial heart. There are many organisations and councils in London which always try to fight to death in order to cancel or reject any proposed skyscraper project. They even said that the attractiveness and the view of a world heritage site like Tower Bridge is totally destroyed because of The Shard. However, the mayor of London Boris Johnson has been a pro business and skyscraper, therefore he tends to try his best to support any proposed project to get approved. Due to his strong political power we see some of Europe's most recognisable towers in the heart of the main financial centre of London which is filled with the historical buildings. Being said that the future of London will be solely concentrated in Canary Wharf financial district which has less restrictions compared to The City.


----------



## SoryGregory




----------



## SoryGregory




----------



## bbcwallander

Sid Vicious said:


> 1.Paris
> 2.Frankfurt
> 3.Moscow ( at the end of the year it will overtake Frankfurt for sure )
> 4.Warsaw
> 5.Rotterdam
> 6.London
> 7.Milan


Questionable, delusional, dubious.


----------



## Sid Vicious

bbcwallander said:


> Questionable, delusional, dubious.


why? because you are a brit and the position of London doesnt please you?


----------



## Apteryx

Honestly London doesn't deserves that position, not behind Warsaw and Rotterdam.
If you move it up of two positions, the ranking is questionable but reasonable.


----------



## Sid Vicious

only my own opinion, please respect it.


----------



## Sid Vicious

only my own opinion, please respect it.
btw. I guess every opinion is questionable due to an individual point of view.


----------



## Denjiro

London


Concrete Layers by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Amazonian

^^ its not London but its just one piece that is part of London skyline. Its like showing a picture of los Angeles and label it as the picture of usa.


----------



## doguorsi2

People are weird. Really weird.


----------



## Denjiro

London


City of London skyline by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Birmingham


28-365 year3 Birmingham Skyline by johngarghan, on Flickr


Birmingham Skyline by Conan (TK), on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

Variety! Thank you!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

long nothing written here:

Jija for begining of 2014

1. London (propsed stable for end 2014) 
2 Moscow (proposed up even with London)
3 Frankfurt (proposed stable)
4. Paris (going down)
5. Istanbul (going up)
6. Warswaw (stable)
7. Liverpool (stable)
8. Milan (stable)
9. Rotterdam (down)
10. Vienna (going up)


----------



## SypsiloN

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> long nothing written here:
> 
> Jija for begining of 2014
> 
> 1. London (propsed stable for end 2014)
> 2 Moscow (proposed up even with London)
> 3 Frankfurt (proposed stable)
> 4. Paris (going down)
> 5. Istanbul (going up)
> 6. Warswaw (stable)
> 7. Liverpool (stable)
> 8. Milan (stable)
> 9. Rotterdam (down)
> 10. Vienna (going up)


Rotterdam should definately be ahead of Liverpool and Milan and maybe even ahead of Warshaw.

F.i. Milan ; apart from the new highrise cluster near the Pirelli tower, Milan doesn't really have a skyline.


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*


















asebrant


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by * Kirgam*


----------



## Architecture lover

^^ Beautiful, when they finish the work on OKO, Federation, Evolution and IQ cvartal it will be even more appreciated from my side.


----------



## Denjiro

Paris


Paris from Louvre by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Denjiro said:


> Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine


great! :cheers:


----------



## doguorsi2

Denjiro said:


> Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


I like the shore railing! Pretty interesting design.


----------



## vonbingen

DCFC1 said:


> We have cities now in Europe one can only separate as to subjectivity ..
> 
> That's about it ..
> 
> 
> so MY top ten will be different from these French TROLLS who TROLL their hearts out for PARIS... That's just the way it is ..
> 
> I see a beautiful red brick building in London and someone else, possibly French, see's a an ugly mess.. and vice versa ect...


well and what about UK this insignificant nation now on the seventh place for its GDP behind USA china japan germany france and brazil.

london is a world global city perhaps the number 2 or 1, but out or from appart london, UK is a third world country.look at wales scotland or ulster...they have same infrastructures as in mozambic or haiti...LONDON IS rich but the rest of UK looks like favellas in RIO.


----------



## doguorsi2

vonbingen said:


> well and what about UK this insignificant nation now on the seventh place for its GDP behind USA china japan germany france and brazil.
> 
> london is a world global city perhaps the number 2 or 1, but out or from appart london, UK is a third world country.look at wales scotland or ulster...they have same infrastructures as in mozambic or haiti...LONDON IS rich but the rest of UK looks like favellas in RIO.


This is sooooo NOT true. I am a Turkish/Greek citizen and I have been to different parts of the world including different parts of the UK because of my job. The UK is one of the most developed countries in the world without a shadow of a doubt. Scotland is gorgeous in its own way. England is wonderful too. Cambridge, Oxford, Brighton, Salisbury etc.. Dreamy cities. Wales is.... C'mon dude. Catherine Zeta Jones is from Wales. How could it be bad over there


----------



## bbcwallander

vonbingen said:


> well and what about UK this insignificant nation now on the seventh place for its GDP behind USA china japan germany france and brazil.
> 
> london is a world global city perhaps the number 2 or 1, but out or from appart london, UK is a third world country.look at wales scotland or ulster...they have same infrastructures as in mozambic or haiti...LONDON IS rich but the rest of UK looks like favellas in RIO.


I'm not sure where to start with this.....

In one post you have managed to offend

1. Wales
2. Scotland
3. Ulster?
4. Mozambique
5. Haiti
6. Rio
7. The whole of the UK

Quite simply the most idiotic post I have ever read!

You are either very young or incredibly stupid, I'm guessing young.

You have been reported!

This thread is embarrassing!


----------



## Amazonian

nothing spectacular pictures, but a little contribution in this thread. 


Clear For Take off. by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


Perspective, by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


London's Air Ambulance at the Royal London Hospital by kertappa, on Flickr


----------



## Amazonian

bbcwallander said:


> I'm not sure where to start with this.....
> 
> In one post you have managed to offend
> 
> 1. Wales
> 2. Scotland
> 3. Ulster?
> 4. Mozambique
> 5. Haiti
> 6. Rio
> 7. The whole of the UK
> 
> Quite simply the most idiotic post I have ever read!
> 
> You are either very young or incredibly stupid, I'm guessing young.
> 
> You have been reported!
> 
> This thread is embarrassing!


He successfully managed to let all the viewers know (in fact the world knows it already) how arrogant French people are and how ignorant and delusional he is. None of the things he said is true. I can literally break it down for him start from the first line about GDP to other insults about many countries he wrote. But, why would i bother!


----------



## QuantumX

Guys, I've just given out three infractions. You've got to make more civil conversation than this. I'm certainly not going to stand for gross generalizations about whole nations of poeple.


----------



## QuantumX

Amazonian said:


> He successfully managed to let all the viewers know (in fact the world knows it already) *how arrogant French people* are and how ignorant and delusional he is.


I heard from somebody to whom I gave an infraction, and so I had to help him understand it a little beter. Now I'm explaining it to all of you so that you may better understand it. What I bolded above is where I draw the line. You simply cannot make a gross generalization like this about a whole nation of people. It means you are saying that all people of a certain nation are a certain way when you don't know every single person in that nation. Give more thought to what you're saying before you post it. 



Amazonian said:


> None of the things he said is true. I can literally break it down for him start from the first line about GDP to other *insults about many countries he wrote.* But, why would i bother!


If this is true, then direct me to those posts. Q


----------



## Erhan

This thread has been locked and restarted before because of SO143 (aka Amazonian, Cicoz, Opix, G20, 350Z etc.) (old thread), lets not allow him derail this thread again and get it locked. After the previous thread was locked Yellow Fever introduced new harsher rules:



> The rules of this thread..
> 
> -Only skyline photos of the modern skyscrapers allowed. Showing any lowrises or old traditional skylines will be considered trolling.
> 
> -All discussion must be in civil manner. No names calling, personal insults and city or country bashing.
> 
> -Non skyline related topic will be deleted.
> 
> -Think before you post and making sure your posts are complied with the rules.
> 
> Offenders will be given infraction, brig and even banning.


I think we should start following the rules and don't fall in the traps of the trolls, just ignore and report them instead of answering by bashing the troll's city/country and escalating the quarrel.

I like this thread because looking at European skylines was how I got introduced to SSC and I want to continue following the progress of our small but beautiful skylines, so please start following the rules...


----------



## QuantumX

Erhan said:


> I think we should start following the rules and don't fall in the traps of the trolls, just ignore and report them instead of answering by bashing the troll's city/country and escalating the quarrel.


Please and thank you, because then for the mods, it becomes like trying to sort out who started a brawl at a sporting event. Everybody involved ends up getting penalized by the referee, and this is not what we want to happen.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul from the 3rd Bosphorus Bridge









http://www.koprufotograflari.com/
https://twitter.com/ucuncukoprufoto/status/431000818125254656/photo/1


----------



## vonbingen

QuantumX said:


> Guys, I've just given out three infractions. You've got to make more civil conversation than this. I'm certainly not going to stand for gross generalizations about whole nations of poeple.


"Originally Posted by DCFC1 View Post
We have cities now in Europe one can only separate as to subjectivity .. 

That's about it .. 


so MY top ten will be different from these French TROLLS who TROLL their hearts out for PARIS... That's just the way it is .. 

I see a beautiful red brick building in London and someone else, possibly French, see's a an ugly mess.. and vice versa ect..."
_________

this is not an insult against me or france ? and what about all the continual french bashin coming from the britannic media against france ?

the mirror, the sun, the economist, or the daily or newsweek ?

ok disgusting !french bashin is totally allowed, but critic one time UK Only to respond and defend itself is forbidden.

what a disgusting nation and people you are !

i read 10 years ago the sun who called CHIRAC a WORM ....

have YOU already seen or read a French media A FRENCH NEWSPAPER which offends an English politician ? never !

The English media spend their time to offend France TO BASH AGAINST FRANCE, BUT the French media never offend the UK.


----------



## doguorsi2

^^
What is that? A suicide mission? Please, let's focus on beautiful European cities. We have glorious cities all around our home continent and there is no need to insult one another. 

Please stop the English/French/Turkish/Russian/Polish etc thing. Just feel proud to be European and share pictures/opinions.


----------



## QuantumX

vonbingen said:


> "Originally Posted by DCFC1 View Post
> We have cities now in Europe one can only separate as to subjectivity ..
> 
> That's about it ..
> 
> 
> so MY top ten will be different from these French TROLLS who TROLL their hearts out for PARIS... That's just the way it is ..
> 
> I see a beautiful red brick building in London and someone else, possibly French, see's a an ugly mess.. and vice versa ect..."
> _________
> 
> this is not an insult against me or france ? and what about all the continual french bashin coming from the britannic media against france ?
> 
> the mirror, the sun, the economist, or the daily or newsweek ?
> 
> ok disgusting !french bashin is totally allowed, but critic one time UK Only to respond and defend itself is forbidden.
> 
> what a disgusting nation and people you are !
> 
> i read 10 years ago the sun who called CHIRAC a WORM ....
> 
> have YOU already seen or read a French media A FRENCH NEWSPAPER which offends an English politician ? never !
> 
> The English media spend their time to offend France TO BASH AGAINST FRANCE, BUT the French media never offend the UK.


I'm sure what you're getting at here. I'm not concerned with bashing that goes on in newspapers. My concern is keeping peace on this website.


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Vanilla skyline of London by UltraPom, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*...nice angle, but a bit to much water for my taste in this photo...


Entre eau et ciel by gyoji-shukke, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Skyline Rotterdam by Frefoto, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Milano:*


Milano new skyline by renato63, on Flickr


Milano dal Monte stella III by renato63, on Flickr


Milano SKyline by dario60, on Flickr


----------



## hseugut

vonbingen said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12285285706/in/photolist-jHBiqN-jJoJfC-jJjd9x-jJnj4d-jJi8TR-jJjHyd-jJdYC4-jJdXZv-jJgQcw-jJdDR4-jJdRVs-jJ4JVG-jJ5sG9-jJ5sNw-jJ5sHb-jJ2z1B-jHSpoP-jHTe5Z-jHTqhj-jHR8oz-jHSdv4-jHPSZW-jHMGQH-jHPT67-jHMGVH-jHPTfL-jHPTzy-jHPTu3-jHNuoV-jHMH98-jHPT2E-jHNuuB-jHMGPk-eQQWzg-jHBRBD-jHDZQb-jHB9kT-jHBMBV-jHATBq-jHAk9Y-jHssYS-jHnfEy-jHnhTG-jHnh3d-jGYEFs-jGVTsz-jGWFhi-jGY1LN-jGYEb9-jGYJoY-jGYHPw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nuts: F A B U L O U S :nuts:


that is worth a quoting, incredible pic of the city of lights !


----------



## dydyusa

aarhusforever said:


> *Paris:*...nice angle, but a bit to much water for my taste in this photo...
> 
> 
> Entre eau et ciel by gyoji-shukke, on Flickr



Is it me or there is the gerkin in the picture ? ^^


----------



## Tiaren

You mean the Gherkin under construction?


----------



## dydyusa

Yes ^^


----------



## Good

It's D2.


----------



## Stravinsky

Milano is going to look classy in a few years' time. La Ville Lumière is always awesome though.


----------



## Denjiro

Paris


Wide paris by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Beautiful Paris! Indeed the best European Skyline in my opinion :drool:


----------



## DCFC1

QuantumX said:


> I'm sure what you're getting at here. I'm not concerned with bashing that goes on in newspapers. My concern is keeping peace on this website.


He's a fruitcake. 

:nuts:


----------



## DCFC1

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Beautiful Paris! Indeed the best European Skyline in my opinion :drool:


You drool over the same old same old re Paris .. 

It's a museum to drool over ...


----------



## QuantumX

One of the best photos of Paris I have ever seen! :cheers:



DCFC1 said:


> He's a fruitcake.
> 
> :nuts:





DCFC1 said:


> You drool over the same old same old re Paris ..
> 
> It's a museum to drool over ...


I don't want to see another post like this. ^^ Seriously, I don't have the patience for it.


----------



## TimeAndTide

DCFC1 said:


> You drool over the same old same old re Paris ..
> 
> It's a museum to drool over ...  / He's a fruitcake.


Moderators, *time* to do your job.


----------



## Architecture lover

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Beautiful Paris! Indeed the best European Skyline in my opinion :drool:


It will be, but not before it gets its supertall.  One skyline can't be the best if it doesn't have a supertall, but I understand it is your opinion and I appreciate it.
By the way is there some kind of supertall project proposed, or maybe approved?


----------



## Bligh

vonbingen said:


> well and what about UK this insignificant nation now on the seventh place for its GDP behind USA china japan germany france and brazil.
> 
> london is a world global city perhaps the number 2 or 1, but out or from appart london, UK is a third world country.look at wales scotland or ulster...they have same infrastructures as in mozambic or haiti...LONDON IS rich but the rest of UK looks like favellas in RIO.


not really........ at all.....


----------



## Bligh

Paris just looks beautiful. I love it. 

Milan looks great - really going to be something in a few years. I really am looking forward to seeing Il Dritto and it's neighbors rise. 

I personally still think London is the best - but it's an opinion and I appreciate that. Different Cities have different styles. There is no Best or Better - all we have for that is statistics. Statistics only show us whats highest/densest/etc; but that isn't what it's about. 

It all comes down to opinion. EVERYBODY is bias to their own City and Home. It's just how it is. But there doesn't have to be such an anti-Germanic, anti-French, anti-Italian, anti-life, anti-AnythingThatIsntYourOwnCity, Anti-UK, attitude. There ISN'T going to be a winner or best. Let's just share and compliment guys.


----------



## aarhusforever

Architecture lover said:


> It will be, but not before it gets its supertall.  One skyline can't be the best if it doesn't have a supertall, but I understand it is your opinion and I appreciate it.
> By the way is there some kind of supertall project proposed, or maybe approved?


*Hermitage Plaza, 320m x 2*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=634777


----------



## TimeAndTide

Architecture lover said:


> By the way is there some kind of supertall project proposed, or maybe approved?


*Hermitage Plaza* twins ( 323 meters × 2 )


----------



## TimeAndTide

Architecture lover said:


> One skyline can't be the best if it doesn't have a supertall


Frankfurt is one of the best skylines in Europe ( if not the best ) with no supertall.
So...


----------



## TimeAndTide

Bligh said:


> But there doesn't have to be such an anti-Germanic, anti-French, anti-Italian, anti-life, anti-AnythingThatIsntYourOwnCity, Anti-UK, attitude. There ISN'T going to be a winner or best. Let's just share and compliment guys.


Bravo.


----------



## Architecture lover

aarhusforever said:


> *Hermitage Plaza, 320m x 2*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=634777


I've heard about them back in 2010, but I thought that they got cancelled. Anyway the design is stunning I hope that we'll see Paris in the supertall section soon.


----------



## Architecture lover

TimeAndTide said:


> Frankfurt is one of the best skylines in Europe ( if not the best ) with no supertall.
> So...


Frankfurt does look amazing and I've already said before that the schedule of the towers is probably the best in Europe. It does look pretty impressive, but I really want to see a supertall project for one skyline to be the best, it's my personal preferences and what I appreciate about one skyline for being the best, anyway I share your opinion and I do think that almost every city should watch on it like on a great example. Especially its silhouette, like I already said it's what I appreciate the most about his skyline.
*My ranking :*
1. Lndonon/Moscow (still can't decide which one)
2. Frankfurt.
3. Paris.


----------



## LondonFox

Denjiro said:


> Paris
> 
> 
> Wide paris by CoolbieRe, on Flickr




Not so bothered about the city shot… but those clouds are beautiful! 

Damn nature, you unreal!


----------



## KingNick

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Beautiful Paris! Indeed the best European Skyline in my opinion :drool:


Seconded.


----------



## TimeAndTide

LondonFox said:


> Not so bothered about the city shot… but those clouds are beautiful!
> 
> Damn nature, you unreal!


These clouds are our british heritage.









_pss architecture_


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO* today (Porta Nuova district)


image di dox 74, su Flickr


image di dox 74, su Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*


Big City Lights by desomnis, on Flickr


Sunset Vienna Skyline by M81p, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

London


London at night by stephanrudolph, on Flickr


The Old & The New by Tedz Duran, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Warsaw



rychlik said:


>


----------



## LASF

Denjiro said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8844654300/


London skyline is the shit imo.


----------



## QuantumX

DCFC1 said:


> He's a fruitcake.
> 
> :nuts:





DCFC1 said:


> You drool over the same old same old re Paris ..
> 
> It's a museum to drool over ...





QuantumX said:


> I don't want to see another post like this. ^^ Seriously, I don't have the patience for it.





TimeAndTide said:


> Moderators, *time* to do your job.


Oh, I'm obviously on the job already. Review the thread and you'll see. I've been cautioned in the past for being a little too ban-happy!


----------



## Baboulinet

> Oh, I'm obviously on the job already.


Oh, really ? let see...



> I'm drowning in Paris
> 
> Can posters post something more .. ? lol
> 
> 
> Paris is a MUSEUM. .. NOTHIN has happened there which affects the WORLD since 1789...
> __________________





> London v Paris ?
> 
> 
> I get branded a 'TROLL' in this place yet there ARE far worse than me on here lol
> 
> If I see another pic of la defense I will ... lol lol





> so MY top ten will be different from these French TROLLS who TROLL their hearts out for PARIS... That's just the way it is ..
> 
> I see a beautiful red brick building in London and someone else, possibly French, see's a an ugly mess.. and vice versa ect...





> You drool over the same old same old re Paris ..
> 
> It's a museum to drool over ...





> I'm drowning in Paris :nuts:
> 
> Can posters post something more .. ? lol
> 
> 
> Paris is a MUSEUM. .. NOTHIN has happened there which affects the WORLD since 1789...





> Paris looks like a city that was spared .. lol lol
> 
> UNLIKE ... London and Berlin for example ... lol





> Paris is a bit of a museum .. IMO ..





> Paris is a museum. London and Berlin suffered .....





> lol I love it on this 'skyline' thread we get single pics of Sacre Couer in Paris lol lol





> Paris is a museum to London's zoo ..


This DCFC1 is trolling Paris in this thread since years and repeat all the time the same bullshit like a parrot...
So, i'm sorry, but you don't do your job IMO...


----------



## QuantumX

Baboulinet said:


> These DCFC1 is trolling Paris in this thread since years and repeat all the time the same bullshit like a parrot...
> So, i'm sorry, but you don't do your job IMO...


I was just recently asked to help with this forum by Yellow Fever, so I'm just beginning to discover who the problem people are. What you can't see is the infraction DCFC1 has already been handed out by me and he has not made an appearance since. You can talk to Yellow Fever about what has not been done before I was given jurisdiction over this particular forum. Jan, and Taller,Better were also over this forum before me.


----------



## Erhan

http://500px.com/photo/60204796


----------



## doguorsi2

^^ Those weird colorful lights are disturbing but the skyline is spectacular. I miss home.


----------



## QuantumX

Baboulinet said:


> Oh, really ? let see...
> 
> This DCFC1 is trolling Paris in this thread since years and repeat all the time the same bullshit like a parrot...
> So, i'm sorry, but you don't do your job IMO...


I can see this thread is going to be more of a problem than others. No wonder I was asked to help out in here. I will most certainly be keeping an eye on it. Bear in mind that there is a reason why Yellow Fever asked me in particular rather than just anybody.


----------



## Erhan

QuantumX said:


> I've been cautioned in the past for being a little too ban-happy!


Ban-happy sounds great, just what this thread needs


----------



## QuantumX

Erhan said:


> Ban-happy sounds great, just what this thread needs


I onced cleaned out a whole forum where it wasn't even my jurisdiction. That is when Taller,Better told me to use banning as a last resort because so many people complained. Most of the guys on this website are young enough to be my youngest sons, and with the old-school fashion in which I was raised, I don't have a lot of patience for sarcastic, smart ass kids who never learned to make civil conversation. Once the boys learn this, things do tend to go a lot smoother. There willl be decorum in the forum.


----------



## Denjiro

*A w e s o m e Istanbul* :drool:



Erhan said:


>


----------



## QuantumX

I'm glad to see more European skylines coming into their own. I guess it was just a matter of time. The only place left to go is up! :cheers:


----------



## doguorsi2

Denjiro said:


> *A w e s o m e Istanbul* :drool:


Hey Denjiro. I was wondering. Are you French ?


----------



## Architecture lover

QuantumX said:


> I can see this thread is going to be more of a problem than others. No wonder I was asked to help out in here. I will most certainly be keeping an eye on it. Bear in mind that there is a reason why Yellow Fever asked me in particular rather than just anybody.


I can only imagine what kind of headache we create. But believe me DCFC 1 is not the only one that deserves a ban and that's all I can say. For example you're banning him most of the time and we still have a problem with breaking the rules. Many people were attacked for no reason, I mean once there was someone that made a question why does some other user likes most of the pictures in this thread (the rule says: No names calling, personal insults and city or country bashing)  Absurd, and believe me it was not DCFC 1. We've been seeing lots of historical skylines around (the rule says: Only skyline photos of the modern skyscrapers allowed. Showing any lowrises or old traditional skylines will be considered trolling) and believed or not, no one ever said that we have trolls around. Many users have said that Paris is far above the rest for no reason, just like that (and the rule says: Think before you post and making sure your posts are complied with the rules), he didn't even said that it's just his personal opinion, he was talking like it was a matter of fact and one again, believed or not, he was not the troll. After all when I put the first post of mine over here I was also considered being a troll just because I did not mention Paris in my ranking (no wait, I did put Paris in my ranking on the third place that's why I've been considered for bashing and trolling around). I was even considered as someone that was previously banned, believed or not, imagine how offending it was. And those were my first "lucky" days on skyscrapercity thanks to someone that was definitely not DCFC 1. That's all I have to say and that's why the problems are still around even if we ban DCFC 1 millions of times. Thanks!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am not even British you can clearly see that from my grammar, or not even Russian, it's not my fault that we all have a different taste and there is someone that prefers London or Moscow more that Paris, read carefully I've never said that it was a matter of fact, if you read most of my posts you'll see that I am always putting one: it's my personal opinion at the end of the post.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## QuantumX

Architecture lover said:


> I can only imagine what kind of headache we create.


This is why I had to think long and hard about becoming part of the moderating staff when I was first asked to moderate the Miami forum nearly five years ago, but I saw were things weren't being done that needed to be done. Then, I was given the Florida forum, later became one of the North American moderators, and fairly recently was asked by Yellow Fever if I would be interested in helping out in here. 

In all honesty though, I have been spending most of my time on the Best North American Skylines thread and the Best World Skylines thread because I thought Yellow Fever was pretty much covering this one, but then somebody here reported a post, and I looked into it and then discovered how much of a problem this thread had become. That's why I'm committed to keeping a close eye on it because it certainly needs that.


----------



## Architecture lover

Ohhh it was not just one reported post, some of the users over here are more concerned about who drinks red wine and eats cheese and who doesn't. Instead of discussion about skyscrapers, they enjoy silly talks. hno:


----------



## QuantumX

Architecture lover said:


> Ohhh it was not just one reported post, some of the users over here are more concerned about who drinks red wine and eats cheese and who doesn't. Instead of discussion about skyscrapers, they enjoy silly talks. hno:


Well, as I've said, I haven't been a moderator in this particular forum for very long and thought Yellow Fever had this base covered. Would you all please give me a chance to get a handle on this thread? Going over some of these posts regarding the moderation, I have to say "Guys, I wasn't here two years ago!" And I've been slapped on the wrist before for encroaching on another mods territory. Now this one is mine! Bear in mind I also have a real job and do have to sleep sometimes.


----------



## doguorsi2

Architecture lover said:


> Ohhh it was not just one reported post, some of the users over here are more concerned about who drinks red wine and eats cheese and who doesn't. Instead of discussion about skyscrapers, they enjoy silly talks. hno:


Hehe well I am Turkish and I sure do love a glass Chardonnay with some langres. Anyways, I think he is already banned


----------



## QuantumX

doguorsi2 said:


> Hehe well I am Turkish and I sure do love a glass Chardonnay with some langres. Anyways, I think he is already banned


For me: Cabernet Sauvignon, red or sauvignon blanc, white. 

Anyway, getting back on topic, is this photo taken from the Shard?


----------



## QuantumX

City and Canary Wharf from East Putney by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

]
La Défense - Chantier Tour D2 par -pieton-, sur Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Glowing sky by J_J_K, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ :drool:


----------



## Union.SLO

doguorsi2 said:


> Anyways, I think he is already banned


Well, it was about damn time!



QuantumX said:


> Anyway, getting back on topic, is this photo taken from the Shard?


Yes sir, and considering the tilt of its conic shadow, the photo must've been taken in the afternoon.


----------



## LASF

Denjiro said:


> *London:*
> 
> 
> London skyline at dusk by ralluchi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> London nightscape (Canary Wharf and the City) by ralluchi, on Flickr


Wicked.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Madrid:*


Madrid, Castellana. by Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:* With or without colour 


Skyline 140206 by gyoji-shukke, on Flickr


Skyline 140206 by gyoji-shukke, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London - Looking East from Waterloo Bridge by »WOLFE«, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX




----------



## QuantumX




----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Source?  (The other mods are pretty strict about the source in this thread)


----------



## Erhan

Quantum after reading ^^ comment


----------



## QuantumX

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ Source?  (The other mods are pretty strict about the source in this thread)


Sorry, but I didn't copy them the right way. I'm used to copying Flickr pics that automatically link back to the source if you embed them the right way. I'll see if I can find where I got them.


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ no harm done, my friend


----------



## Architecture lover

7rani said:


> Nice (but failed) try, not so clever. ^^
> As you see, I am respectful in all my posts, I just politely express my humble opinion.


We don't care which culture do you prefer as better, we only care about skylines over here. I can't believe what do I read over here, like, honey how old are you? As I said you can leave your opinion about the wine, the cheese, the culture, but NOT in here. Stop this silly talk for once, but please!
That's it, this time I really give up from this discussion. One more time white flag from my side, and you can take this little present :toilet:, you already need to use it after ruining this discussion several times.


----------



## Yellow Fever

ok guys, enough of off topic posts! 

just a reminder to everyone, here is the first post of this thread.



Yellow Fever said:


> Alright guys, the old thread is dead and won't be revived. Lets start all over again but let me be clear that I reserve the right to delete any photo that I find not fit in this thread and lock it if necessary. All participants have to agree with the forum rules as follow and once you start posting here and I'll assume you agree with the rules and taking the responsibilty to make this thread successful and enjoyable.
> 
> 
> The rules of this thread..
> 
> -Only skyline photos of the modern skyscrapers allowed. Showing any lowrises or old traditional skylines will be considered trolling.
> 
> -All discussion must be in civil manner. No names calling, personal insults and city or country bashing.
> 
> -Non skyline related topic will be deleted.
> 
> -Think before you post and making sure your posts are complied with the rules.
> 
> Offenders will be given infraction, brig and even banning.
> 
> 
> Happy posting and cheers!
> 
> PS. Additional rules may be added in the future depends on how people behave.


----------



## QuantumX

Damn! I can't even try to get some rest before I start my real job because of you guys. Yellow Fever, who has been moderating here longer than I have has spoken and backed me up. Now guys, fall in line or suffer the consequences. We have real jobs and lives away from this website just as you all do. Don't make this volunteer job more difficult than it needs to be or I will at least make it easier for me by simply getting rid of people who choose to be difficult. I've never had any real desire to be a babysitter.


----------



## Yellow Fever

QuantumX, you have all my support. You can do whatever you see fit for this thread. kay:


----------



## QuantumX

7rani said:


> Ouhla, I touched a deep wound ...:cheers:


This type of attitude does not set well with me, gentlemen!



7rani said:


> Excuse me, but Turkey is closer to arabic culture than european culture. In My Opinion ...


But I had already said at this point that Istanbul geographically (and technically) is in Europe and Yellow Fever obviously said it long before I did. 



Yellow Fever said:


> QuantumX, you have all my support. You can do whatever you see fit for this thread. kay:


Thank you, Yellow Fever! Now let's see! Where is that ban option again?


----------



## Erhan

I just remembered why I left the mod team 

Istanbul 2013 vs 2007


----------



## QuantumX

Erhan said:


> I just remembered why I left the mod team.


It gets to be too much like a real job sometimes. Then, on one hand, you have people complaining that you don't do enough. Then, on the other hand, you have people complaining that you do too much, just like I used to ban kids on a regular basis just for getting smart-ass with me.


----------



## LASF

The first picture of Istanbul is really impressive. Just WOW. Istanbul is in Europe and some French (trolls) on here should acknowledge it too. It's always nice to have more great cities in Europe and Istanbul is obviously one of them.


----------



## doguorsi2

QuantumX said:


> It gets to be too much like a real job sometimes. Then, on one hand, you have people complaining that you don't do enough. Then, on the other hand, you have people complaining that you do too much, just like *I used to ban kids on a regular basis just for getting smart-ass with me*.


 hehe. But you are right. It must be frustrating to eliminate who is the real trouble maker and who is not. I would probably ban everyone if I was a mod :banana: I've got the power mode :banana:

By the way the second Istanbul picture is very old obviously. Erhan you should find us a shot taken from Mecidiyekoy that consists both towers in Mecidiyekoy and Levent in the background.


----------



## Yellow Fever

doguorsi2 said:


> I would probably ban everyone if I was a mod :banana: I've got the power mode :banana:


Being a mod, you have to stay calm and can't be too emotional. You must remain neutral and can not take sides. Banning should only be used when all other options are exhausted.


----------



## QuantumX

I tried to find some good angles of Istanbul, but I didn't see any right off. It's why I took up urban/architectural photography myself. Now I don't have to hunt for the best angles of Miami. I simply go out and capture them myself. :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX

Yellow Fever said:


> Being a mod, you have to stay calm and can't be too emotional. You must remain neutral and can not take sides. Banning should only be used when all other options are exhausted.


I like striking the fear in their hearts though. It tends to keep things running more smoothly, seriously. :cheers:


----------



## doguorsi2

QuantumX said:


> I tried to find some good angles of Istanbul, but I didn't see any right off. It's why I took up urban/architectural photography myself. Now I don't have to hunt for the best angles of Miami. I simply go out and capture them myself. :cheers:


Then you should definitely go to Istanbul and wander around the little streets. It is like a heaven for a photographer. I am an architect myself and I used to do that all the time. Every street has another surprise for you and you never get tired of walking!


----------



## doguorsi2

Yellow Fever said:


> Being a mod, you have to stay calm and can't be too emotional. You must remain neutral and can not take sides. Banning should only be used when all other options are exhausted.


Well good thing I am not a mod then. Half of this thread would be banned hehe :lol:


----------



## Yellow Fever

QuantumX said:


> I like striking the fear in their hearts though. It tends to keep things running more smoothly, seriously. :cheers:



thats why people keep saying that I'm too nice to be a mod but I can be tough if I have to.


----------



## QuantumX

doguorsi2 said:


> Well good thing I am not a mod then. Half of this thread would be banned hehe :lol:


This was me years ago when I first became a member of the moderating staff and I was cautioned against it. 

At this point, I think giving you all a little more background on me is in order. I'm 58 years old. I learned very soon after joining SkyscraperCity that most of the men on this website are young enough to be my sons. Since my own biological father was only 20 years older than me, that means any man under the age of 40 is young enough to be my son. If you're a teenager, you could be my grandson. I was raised by my stepfather though (nutcase that he was along with my mother. I practically raised myself.) If I spoke to him in a manner that he thought was in any way disrespectful, I went flying across the room before I even knew what had happened. 

As a result, my biggest pet peeve about SkyscraperCity is men who are young enough to be my youngest sons talking to me any sarcastic, smart-ass way they please, when I was taught to respect people old enough to be my parents. Of course, oftentimes, they don't know who they're talking to. All the more reason you should treat everyone with respect and courtesy in making civil conversation on this website. Sometimes, you guys leave men wondering if you were raised in a damn tree or what. Sometimes, you act as though you know every damn thing in the universe when you just popped out of the womb. 

So from now on, everybody treats everybody else with respect and make civil conversation. Don't carry on like a jackass because it's the internet and you think you can get away with it.


----------



## doguorsi2

QuantumX said:


> This was me years ago when I first became a member of the moderating staff and I was cautioned against it.
> 
> At this point, I think giving you all a little more background on me is in order. I'm 58 years old. I learned very soon after joining SkyscraperCity that most of the men on this website are young enough to be my sons. Since my own biological father was only 20 years older than me, that means any man under the age of 40 is young enough to be my son. If you're a teenager, you could be my grandson. I was raised by my stepfather though (nutcase that he was along with my mother. I practically raised myself.) If I spoke to him in a manner that he thought was in any way disrespectful, I went flying across the room before I even knew what had happened.
> 
> As a result, my biggest pet peeve about SkyscraperCity is men who are young enough to be my youngest sons talking to me any sarcastic, smart-ass way they please, when I was taught to respect people old enough to be my parents. Of course, oftentimes, they don't know who they're talking to. All the more reason you should treat everyone with respect and courtesy in making civil conversation on this website. Sometimes, you guys leave men wondering if you were raised in a damn tree or what. Sometimes, you act as though you know every damn thing in the universe when you just popped out of the womb.
> 
> So from now on, everybody treats everybody else with respect and make civil conversation. Don't carry on like a jackass because it's the internet and you think you can get away with it.


 You are certainly right. I am 28 years old and even I can't stand such people. So I totally understand you. Please don't hesitate to cut the tree in order to save the thread. I and I believe most of the members would appreciate that. Also, enjoy the nice weather down in Miami. I am buried under 2 feet of snow over here and of course Jimmy John's doesn't deliver!


----------



## Baboulinet

doguorsi2 said:


> The Earth is flat and you fall into the space at the end of the ocean. This is my opinion and I claim some respect about it too! :lol:


Human geography is not a hard science, you can't prove by A + B that Turquey is part of europe or not.
It's a subjective thing.
All opinions should be respected.









From the d2 tower threrad. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=581810&page=32


----------



## Denjiro

Moscow


*** by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Baboulinet said:


> Human geography is not a hard science, you can't prove by A + B that Turquey is part of europe or not.
> It's a subjective thing.
> All opinions should be respected.


But isn't the Istanbul skyline on the European side of the city?


----------



## QuantumX

doguorsi2 said:


> PS. I believe since Turkey is in the European sub forum, we are allowed to post pictures of any Turkish skylines regardless of where the city is. Please correct me if I am mistaken.





Denjiro said:


> Izmir and Ankara for example. :cheers:


Where has this been stipulated or agreed upon?



Tiaren said:


> Give somebody an inch, and he will take a mile...
> Yes, it was decided that Istanbul is a European city, but that doesn't mean the whole of Turkey is. I'm a contributor to this thread and the one before for years. We often discussed, if cities like Yekaterinburg or Novosibirsk are considered European. The mods decided Yekaterinburg was (sitting right on the border) but no other city to the east.
> Apart from that, do Ankara and Izmir really qualify for one of the "best European skylines"? That's the name of this thread. Not, "any skyline in Eurasia". There are thousands of nice skylines all over Europe, but we mostly talk about Frankfurt, Paris, London, Moscow, Warsaw, Rotterdam, Istanbul, Vienna, Milan, Madrid and maybe Benidorm in here. Even a city like Berlin (we had a persistent troll from Berlin in here) was not really considered a worthy contender in this thread. So please don't spam us with any Turkish city.


Gentlemen, I think Tiaren has a point. Plus Not every skyline in the world belongs on a best skyline thread. Then, we defeat the purpose.


----------



## QuantumX

Alexenergy said:


> Ok, that's your chose...it's strange, very strange, but it's yours. I don't even ask why. It's meaningless





Fabricio JF said:


> Alex, these skylines really caused more impact on my eyes. I have taken into account buildings, sky and natural relief





Denjiro said:


> Since when does natural relief count as a part of the skyline? :nuts:
> 
> For example, you can't say Vancouver is the world's best skyline because of the mountains...
> 
> Just my two cents..


Sometimes, I just don't try to fight it. What is "Best" can be so subjective sometimes who can really say how ridiculous or unrealistic somebody's choices are. I do think though that the Vancouver skyline is often given more credit because of its spectacular setting.


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*









By Zapaleniec


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Stravinsky said:


> *Milano*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Milano Skyline by Alessandro_


that's old!

this's the most recent (november 12th 2013):


Porta Nuova di Obliot, su Flickr





more pics from *MILANO*


Milano di CGD_68, su Flickr











image di dox 74, su Flickr


Torre Unicredit di giambattistascorpaniti, su Flickr


Milan by night di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


L'eterna lotta di liberoilverso, su Flickr


Skyline Milano di MatteRipamonti, su Flickr

zoom: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12240933754/in/pool-milano-italy/



.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Milan is booming.


----------



## FreeeSpirit

New York ...I mean Warsaw 








The rest is coming soon - and it's all in one place


----------



## Architecture lover

www.sercan.de said:


> Milan is booming.


Agreed! I was surprised when I saw how many on-going projects they have, I never expected to see Milan in threads like this. I'm very glad about his development, that city surely has it's vibes, that's why I like it so much. And not to forgot Warsaw, amazing development. I would also like to see Madrid joining the party.


----------



## BAE

*London*

By chest


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Nice!


----------



## Skyline.Fan

Nice pictures! Keep'em coming!


----------



## Brad

doguorsi2 said:


> *Baku/Azerbaijan*(I am not certain if this counts as Europe or not but *Azerbaijan is in the Euro sub forum so I post here*)


It is not enough to be in the Euro sub forum to post here)


----------



## Denjiro

Istanbul


Şebsefa Hatun Mosque by One1stanbul, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Frankfurt


Frankfurt Sunset by _flowtation, on Flickr


----------



## Time Lord

Tiaren said:


> Give somebody an inch, and he will take a mile...
> Yes, it was decided that Istanbul is a European city, but that doesn't mean the whole of Turkey is. I'm a contributor to this thread and the one before for years. We often discussed, if cities like Yekaterinburg or Novosibirsk are considered European. The mods decided Yekaterinburg was (sitting right on the border) but no other city to the east.
> Apart from that, do Ankara and Izmir really qualify for one of the "best European skylines"? That's the name of this thread. Not, "any skyline in Eurasia". There are thousands of nice skylines all over Europe, but we mostly talk about Frankfurt, Paris, London, Moscow, Warsaw, Rotterdam, Istanbul, Vienna, Milan, Madrid and maybe Benidorm in here. Even a city like Berlin (we had a persistent troll from Berlin in here) was not really considered a worthy contender in this thread. So please don't spam us with any Turkish city.


I agree. hno:


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Majunga Tower, Paris*








_hosted on flickr_









_hosted on flickr_




















_dougdoug_


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Majunga Tower, Paris*


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Majunga Tower, Paris*


----------



## Yellow Fever

remember guys, this is *skyline* thread, not skyscrapers thread.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline Frankfurt by Schlumpf1175, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

Yellow Fever said:


> remember guys, this is *skyline* thread, not skyscrapers thread.


I titled my posts with some tower's names, but come on these are mainly skyline pictures.
If you remove all the pics representing only one tower, you can straightaway close this thread.


----------



## WMS

rolio said:


> Great Warsaw
> Is there any supertall coming?


Fortunately no


----------



## rolio

WMS said:


> Fortunately no


Fortunately? You don't want supertall in Warsaw?
I think a nice tower of 300/350 meters could make the skyline look fantastic. Big potential.


----------



## WMS

rolio said:


> Fortunately? You don't want supertall in Warsaw?
> I think a nice tower of 300/350 meters could make the skyline look fantastic. Big potential.


It would be too big.
Warsaw needs a fill in existing Downtown/Wola area between 100-250m. That is enough.


----------



## Denjiro

PARIS









http://www.flickr.com/photos/schaeff/11311198284/


----------



## Denjiro

Frankfurt


Unreal? von Basti_TMP auf Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Moscow


Northwestern Moscow area by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Light painting on building roof in Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Night view of Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow skyscrapers by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## vonbingen

Resize photo.


----------



## QuantumX

This photo will have to be downsized.


----------



## Architecture lover

Beautiful lowrises from Paris and beautiful supertalls from Moscow.


----------



## 7rani

Architecture lover said:


> Beautiful lowrises from Paris and beautiful supertalls from Moscow.


Nice try for trolling ... :nuts::nuts:


----------



## QuantumX

7rani said:


> Nice try for trolling ... :nuts::nuts:


Guys, don't start up with this kiddie stuff again! That Paris pic is going to have to be downsized. I've already sent vonbingen a pm about.


----------



## Architecture lover

7rani said:


> Nice try for trolling ...


Did I said something wrong (or even worse something contrary to the reality) that offended you? I was sharing compliments around, and as I can see, that's your new term of being troll, nice. icard:


----------



## KøbenhavnK

QuantumX said:


> This photo will have to be downsized.


Why does he have to do that?

It is great. I wish more people would post broad pics like that.

I experience problems with loading time on other pages because people post many almost identical pics with ultra high resolution. Or because people quote the same pic-heavy posts again and again on the same page.

What is wrong with this one?


----------



## QuantumX

KøbenhavnK said:


> Why does he have to do that?
> 
> It is great. I wish more people would post broad pics like that.
> 
> I experience *problems with loading time* on other pages because people post many almost identical pics with ultra high resolution. Or because people quote the same pic-heavy posts again and again on the same page.


We are trying to cut down on all of this for this reason.


----------



## Taranix

Yellow Fever said:


> We accept photos even have only 4 or 5 tall buildings but photos with only one or two highrises shouldn't be here really.


Croydon can into this thread?


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*









By AdamMa



nostalgy said:


> http://www.fotoblog.gorgolewski.pl/lotnisko_chopina_okecie_port_warszawa.html


----------



## Brad

KøbenhavnK said:


> I experience problems with loading time on other pages because people post many almost identical pics with ultra high resolution. *Or because people quote the same pic-heavy posts again and again on the same page.
> *


Do you think it takes more time to load the same pic several times?


----------



## caltrane74

I will have to give this one to Moscow.


----------



## Fabricio JF

Edited by staff.


----------



## Taranix

^^ 



Yellow Fever said:


> *The rules of this thread...*
> 
> -Only skyline photos of the modern skyscrapers allowed. *Showing any lowrises* or old traditional skylines *will be considered trolling.*
> 
> -All discussion must be in civil manner. No names calling, personal insults and city or country bashing.
> 
> -Non skyline related topic will be deleted.
> 
> -Think before you post and making sure your posts are complied with the rules.
> 
> Offenders will be given infraction, brig and even banning.
> 
> 
> Happy posting and cheers!
> 
> PS. Additional rules may be added in the future depends on how people behave.


----------



## Tiaren

JanVL said:


> *Warsaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By AdamMa


Amazing view! I don't find a cityscape like this beautiful at all -looks very drab, cold, even misanthropic to me- but it does look really impressing.

Are there any plans, to maybe overbuild/redesign that huge area around that communist tower and reduce the width of that inner city highways?


----------



## Taranix

A few pictures of London.


Waterloo & the Shard by limpfish, on Flickr


'Shard' by Timster1973 - thanks for the 2 million views!, on Flickr


Untitled by dotajames, on Flickr


london1 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


Shooters Hill view of London by constructionchest, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Istanbul


Wonder Istanbul Cityscape by One1stanbul, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

London


Central business district by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Paris









By haz_fenrir15


----------



## Fabricio JF

Taranix,

Those buildings from Grenoble that appear in the skyline, Tour Belledonne, Tour Mont-Blanc and Tour Vercors are considered high-rises, with 31 floors each one.
http://www.emporis.com/statistics/tallest-buildings-grenoble-france

According to international rules, a high-rise is a building with the height between 35 and 100 meters tall.
http://www.emporis.com/building/standards/high-rise-building

So they are not low-rises or old buildings as you put in bold. Anyway, thanks.


----------



## Denjiro

Fabricio JF said:


> Those buildings from Grenoble that appear in the skyline, Tour Belledonne, Tour Mont-Blanc and Tour Vercors are considered high-rises, with 31 floors each one.
> http://www.emporis.com/statistics/tallest-buildings-grenoble-france
> 
> According to international rules, a high-rise is a building with the height between 35 and 100 meters tall.
> http://www.emporis.com/building/standards/high-rise-building
> 
> So they are not low-rises or old buildings as you put in bold. Anyway, thanks.


Grenoble doesn't belong to this thread at all..


----------



## Fabricio JF

Frankfurt, Germany









Frankfurt Skyline by Andreas Wecker, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


2013-12-16 Rotterdam - View from Appartementen Van Kralingen - 20 by Topaas, on Flickr


2013-12-16 Rotterdam - View from Appartementen Van Kralingen - 19 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## Fabricio JF

Rotterdam, Netherlands









Euromast Erasmus bridge view - Rotterdam by Michael Jean, on Flickr


----------



## Fabricio JF

Milan, Italy









Milano, vista dalla cima del Monte Stella sul nuovo skyline della città - Dicembre 2011 by Mario Ghezzi, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

LONDON









by *vinceconnare*, on Flickr
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

ISTANBUL









by *Jakob_Jakob*, on Flickr


----------



## craperskys

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> LONDON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by *vinceconnare*, on Flickr
> Uploaded with imageshack.us


Maybe not the densest skyline in Europe (yet) but the buildings are IMHO design and quality wise one of my absolute favourites, especially the walkie talkie and of course the gherkin, very eye pleasing structures or should i say works of art ?


----------



## JanVL

Tiaren said:


> Amazing view! I don't find a cityscape like this beautiful at all -looks very drab, cold, even misanthropic to me- but it does look really impressing.
> 
> Are there any plans, to maybe overbuild/redesign that huge area around that communist tower and reduce the width of that inner city highways?


Yes, but of course this is a work of 10-15-20 years :cheers:

At this moment, a concept is being made for the new Museum of Modern Arts. This is at the moment in a communist building, a former famous furniture store, but it was bought by an investor. Just after it was bought, the Warsaw administration placed it on the list of protected buildings. So now there is a battle going on, but the latest news tells us the building would be replaced by this (maybe turning?) 180-m building.



















On the Defilad Square (the big square around the Palace, the 3rd largest in the world) at first that Museum of Modern Arts will be build. This was the last chosen concept, but a new one is being made.










Warsaw showed the plan for the square a few years ago. This is a concept with all height restrictions :cheers:


----------



## Cujas

izi


----------



## Fabricio JF

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> LONDON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by *vinceconnare*, on Flickr
> Uploaded with imageshack.us


^^
Lovely londoner skyline. The Shard is awesome!


----------



## FreeeSpirit

Tiaren said:


> I don't find a cityscape like this beautiful at all -looks very drab, cold, even misanthropic to me-


...funny - what a drab, cold and misanthropic day can do to a cityscape picture...damn that photographer for not waiting for a glorious sunset like in all those Paris shots


----------



## vonbingen




----------



## werner10

Rotterdam by Marin












Rotterdam by cloudsurfer











Rotterdam by Marin


----------



## craperskys

doguorsi2 said:


> I understand. My question wasn't "Let's compare 8000 years old Istanbul with Rotterdam" but thank you very much for your opinion.


I answered your question with the first sentence until the first comma


----------



## Denjiro

London


Modern against old building by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## FreeeSpirit

Architecture lover said:


> We don't discuss about Turkey over here, we discuss about skylines. I really can't understand why do you prefer this off-topic more than a real discussion, they may not have the same culture as we have, but geographically Istanbul is still in Europe. Find another forum where you'll be able to discuss about cultures. :madwife:


...simple - because Istanbul has a better skyline than Paris, London or Frankfurt - and they are jealous. Although - I do think Istanbul's skyline is too scattered to be 'best'.


----------



## QuantumX

FreeeSpirit said:


> ...simple - because Istanbul has a better skyline than Paris, London or Frankfurt - and they are jealous. Although - I do think Istanbul's skyline is too scattered to be 'best'.


Let's not get into this type of discussion again.


----------



## QuantumX

craperskys said:


> yes of course, way more then istanbuls skyline, and if we take other criterias into account _(*like infrastructure, cleanliness, social developement, etc.*)_ then it beats istanbul overall - at least for me.
> 
> of course this is just my own preference


This isn't criteria for being part of a skyline.


----------



## Fabricio JF

* Düsseldorf*









Duesseldorf out of a birdsview by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

I would probably get so depressed and kill myself if I lived in Dusseldorf.


----------



## Fabricio JF

doguorsi2 said:


> I would probably get so depressed and kill myself if I lived in Dusseldorf.


Why?


----------



## Cujas

FreeeSpirit said:


> ...simple - because Istanbul has a better skyline than Paris, London or Frankfurt - and they are jealous. Although - I do think Istanbul's skyline is too scattered to be 'best'.





doguorsi2 said:


> I would probably get so depressed and kill myself if I lived in Dusseldorf.


Please guys, don't start again


----------



## doguorsi2

Fabricio JF said:


> Why?


It seems sooooo cold and dark.


----------



## doguorsi2

FreeeSpirit said:


> ...simple - because Istanbul has a better skyline than Paris, London or Frankfurt - and they are jealous. Although - I do think Istanbul's skyline is too scattered to be 'best'.


Hmm I don't know. Everyone has different preferences. I personally think that comparing Istanbul with Rotterdam is like comparing New York with Bratislava. However, we should respect everyone's opinion and not call them jealous just because they prefer something that we don't. Plus I too think that London's skyline is better than Istanbul's. Paris has a great potential to surpass Istanbul as well but it lacks height for now. Once La Defense gets a few supertalls, it will be majestic


----------



## IThomas

*Milano, Italy* Current situation in Porta Nuova Business District and CityLife District

* There will be other two new skyscrapers (designed by Daniel Libeskind and Zaha Hadid) near the one under construction (designed by Arata Isozaki)
* Old skyscrapers will have a new cladding soon 
* RAI TV Tower (maybe) will be demolished, because italian public tv is thinking a new headquarter










Some old render...


----------



## Fabricio JF

ITHOMAS, Il Curvo towers are so fantastic!


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Some of my favorite Rotterdam shots.

Rotterdam_Rotterdam by superdupercaddy, on Flickr

Norwegian Getaway ready to sail from Rotterdam to Ney York by Fotovlieger (aka hanselpedia), on Flickr

De Calypso, Rotterdam by Fotovlieger (aka hanselpedia), on Flickr

131130 Skyline Rotterdam-1 by Marco de Waal, on Flickr
sk_0013 / Panorama Wilhelminapier by Skyline City / Canvas en posters, on Flickr
[/url[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10160576065/]eb_37C7632 / Rotterdam vanuit de lucht by Skyline City / Canvas en posters, on Flickr

SMS_20131023_1004.jpg by Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl Aerial Photography, on Flickr

sk_0086 / Panorama Kop van Zuid by Skyline City / Canvas en posters, on Flickr


----------



## Skyline.Fan

Amazing shots of Rotterdam! 

Definately a top 10 European skyline! Keep going Dutch brothers!


----------



## IThomas

Fabricio JF said:


> ITHOMAS, Il Curvo towers are so fantastic!


Next skyscraper under construction according to masterplan program is Lo Storto, then will be the time of Il Curvo  ...While in CityLife District are planned other skyscprapers... here three proposals (but there isn't a definitive project)

Visconti:



















Caputo:



















DBA:



















and in Porta Nuova, another mid-tower, will be built. Other projects will follow soon.
Milan is in search of a skyline with skyscrapers and towers that have a good design and green sustainability.


----------



## Fabricio JF

Libeskind is simply a genious!


----------



## Denjiro

London


Still under construction by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

CHECK THIS OUT!

http://www.timmerhuisrotterdam.nl/avondpanorama/


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw can into panorama as well *

http://www.warszawa360.pl/index.html

(On the left there is a map, all the blue points are the places you can watch the various 360 panorama's from :cheers


----------



## Skyline.Fan

KlausDiggy said:


> by epizentrum on DAF


Frankfurt you fkin beauty ............ :drool:


----------



## Fabricio JF

Core Rising said:


> Love it. Looks so post-apocalyptic, like Washington DC all overgrown at the end of Logan's Run.


Kiev has many skyscrapers beyond the beauty of landscaped surroundings.


----------



## Tiaren

Skyline Frankfurt by Serious-Andy, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

What do you guys think of Benidorm ?


----------



## Tiaren

doguorsi2 said:


> What do you guys think of Benidorm ?


Very impressive for such a small city, looks South American. If you look a little closer though, there are lots of ugly, cheap commieblock towers, so...:dunno:


----------



## doguorsi2

Tiaren said:


> Very impressive for such a small city, looks South American. If you look a little closer though, there are lots of ugly, cheap commieblock towers, so...:dunno:


Exactly. That's what I think. It actually looks like Copacabana which is very unlike Mediterranean.


----------



## Denjiro

London


London Skyline at The Blue Hour by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*My new List...*

1. Moscow
2. London
3. Istanbul
4. Paris/La Defence
5. Frankfurt
6. Warsaw
7. Madrid
8. Yekaterinburg
9. Rotterdam
10. Milan
11. Kiev
12. Vienna
13. Benidorm
14. Brussels
15. Barcelona
16. The Hague
17. Naples
18. Essen 
19. Lyon
20. Wroclaw


----------



## Denjiro

Where is The Hague? ^^


----------



## doguorsi2

KlausDiggy said:


> 1. Moscow
> 2. London
> 3. Istanbul
> 4. Paris/La Defence
> 5. Frankfurt
> 6. Warsaw
> 7. Madrid
> 8. Yekaterinburg
> 9. Rotterdam
> 10. Milan
> 11. Kiev
> 12. Vienna
> 13. Benidorm
> 14. Brussels
> 15. Barcelona


Honestly, I think this is the most accurate list for now. Paris might surpass Istanbul if they get a few taller buildings which I believe they will soon. I love the competitive competition between these beautiful cities. :cheers:


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Naples Skyline*

















it.wikipedia.org
















panoramio.com








NeopolisSKyLine 2.0 by StanPoliTo, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Istanbul


Aerial Istanbul by One1stanbul, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

Denjiro said:


> Where is The Hague? ^^


We in Germany call "The Hague" as "Den Haag". Sorry only failed to write it in English.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Complete List of all Skyscrapers in Europe/Eurasia (150m/492 ft) Completely, UC, TO)*

1. Federation Tower (Vostok) | 506m (roof=360m) | Moscow | Russia
2. Lakhta Center |463m | St. Petersburg | Russia
3. Oko Tower 1 | 352m | Moscow | Russia
4. Mercury city Tower  | 339m | Moscow | Russia
5. The Shard | 310m | London | UK
6. Eurasia | 309m | Moscow | Russia
7. Capital City (Moscow) | 302m | Moscow | Russia
8. MIBC 1 | 288m | Moscow | Russia
9. MIBC 2 | 288m | Moscow | Russia
10. Skyland 1 | 287m | Istanbul | Turkey
11. Skyland 2 | 287m | Istanbul | Turkey
12. Grand City Moscow | 283m | Moscow | Russia
13. Naberezhnaya Tower C | 268m | Moscow | Russia
14. Triumph Palace | 264m | Moscow | Russia
15. Sapphire Tower | 261m (roof=238m) | Istanbul | Turkey
16. Commerzbank Tower | 259m | Frankfurt | Germany
17. Capital City (St. Petersburg) | 257m | Moscow | Russia
18. Messeturm | 256m | Frankfurt | Germany
19. Evolution Tower | 255m | Moscow | Russia
20. Metropol Tower | 250m | Istanbul | Turkey
21. Torre Repsol | 250m | Madrid | Spain
22. Torre de Crystal | 249m | Madrid | Spain
23. Oko Tower 2 | 245m | Moscow | Russia
24. Federation Tower (Zapad) | 243m | Moscow | Russia 
25. Lomonosov Uni. | 240m | Moscow | Russia
26. Imperia TowerImperia Tower | 239m | Moscow | Russia
27. Riverside South 1 | 236m | London | UK
28. Torre Sacyr Vallehermoso | 236m | Madrid | Spain
29. One Canada Square | 235m | London | UK
30. Tour First | 231m | Paris | France
31. Palace of Culture & Science | 231m | Warsaw | Poland
32. Unicredit Tower | 231m | Milan | Italy
33. Heron tower | 230m | London | UK
34. DC Tower 1 | 230m | Vienna | Austria
35. The Leadenhall Building | 225m | London | UK
36. Torre Espacio| 223m (236 with spire) | Madrid | Spain
37. Warsaw Spire | 220m | Warsaw | Poland
38. House of Mosfilmuskaya 2 | 213m | Moscow | Russia
39. Spine Tower | 212m | Istanbul | Turkey
40. Sky Tower B2 | 212m | Wroclaw | Poland
41. Sky Tower | 210m | Kiev | Ukraine
42. Tour Montparnassa | 209m | Paris | France
43. Socar Tower | 209m | Baku | Azerbaijan
44. Regione Piemonte | 209m | Turin | Italy
45. Iset Tower | 209m | Ekaterinburg | Russia
46. Westend Tower | 208m | Frankfurt | Germany
47. Warsaw Trade Tower| 208m (roof=184m) | Warsaw | Poland
48. Il Dritto (City Life) | 208m | Milan | Italy
49. Hotel Ukraine | 206m | Moscow | Russia
50. Crescent Development Projekt | 203m | Baku | Azerbaijan
51. Millennium Tower | 202m (roof=171m) | Vienna | Austria
52. Main Tower | 200m | Frankfurt | Germany
53. Tower 185 | 200m | Frankfurt | Germany
54. Skyland 3 | 200m | Istanbul | Turkey
55. Tour Incity | 200m | Lyon | France
56. 25 Canada Square | 200m | London | UK
57. 8 Canada Square | 200m | London | UK
58. Folkart Tower A | 200m | Izmir | Turkey
59. Folkart Tower B | 200m | Izmir | Turkey
60. Residencial In Tempo | 200m | Benidorm | Spain
61. Varyap Meridian 2 | 198m | Istanbul | Turkey
62. Anthill Residence 1 | 195m | Istanbul | Turkey
63. Anthill Residence 2 | 195m | Istanbul | Turkey
64. Tour Majunga | 194m | Paris | France
65. Tricolor 1 | 194m | Moscow | Russia
66. Mirax Plaza | 193m | Moscow | Russia
67. Zlota 44 | 192m | Warsaw | Poland
68. Türk Telekom Tower | 192m | Ankara | Turkey
69. Continental | 191m | Moscow | Russia
70. Tricolor 2 | 190m | Moscow | Russia
71. Viaport Venezia 1 | 190m | Istanbul | Turkey
72. Turning Torso | 190m | Malmö | Sweden
73. Flame Towers 1 | 190m | Baku | Azerbaijan
74. Riverside South 2 | 189m | London | UK
75. Sparrow Hills 2 | 188m | Moscow | Russia
76. Antey-3 | 188m | Ekaterinburg | Russia
77. Tour Total | 187m | Paris | France
78. Renaissans Tower | 186m | Istanbul | Turkey
79. Gran Hotel Bali | 186m | Benidorm | Spain
80. Trianon | 186m | Frankfurt | Germany
81. ECB Headquaters | 185m | Frankfurt | Germany
82. Tour T1 | 185m | Paris | France
83. One Tower | 184m | Ankara | Turkey
84. Tour Areva | 184m | Paris | France
85. Tower 42 | 183m | London | UK
86. Tour Granite | 183m | Paris | France
87. Isbank Tower | 181m | Istanbul | Turkey
88 . My Towerland Tower A  | 181m | Istanbul | Turkey
89. Ege Perla Tower | 181m | Izmir | Turkey
90. St. Georg Wharf Tower | 181m | London | UK
91. Ege Perla | 181m | Izmir | Turkey
92. Torre Cajasol | 180,5m | Sevilla | Spain
93. Varyap Meridian 3 | 180m | Istanbul | Turkey
94. Nida Palladium Tower | 180m | Istanbul | Turkey
95. Ciftci Tower A | 180m | Istanbul | Turkey
96. Ciftci Tower A | 180m | Istanbul | Turkey 
97. 30 St. Mary Axe  | 180m | London | UK
98. Tour Gan | 179m | Paris | France
99. Sarphan Finans Park (Leopardus) | 178m | Istanbul | Turkey
100. Roche Turm | 178m | Basel| Switzerland
101. Mersin Complex | 177m | Mersin | Turkey
102. Edelweiß | 176m | Moscow | Russia
103. Kotelnicheskaya Embankment | 176m | Moscow | Russia
104. Aliye Parusa 2 | 175m | Moscow | Russia
105. Akasya Shopping Center+Tower | 173m | Istanbul | Turkey
106. Ministry of Foreign Affairs | 172m | Moscow | Russia
107. Nordstar Tower | 172m | Moscow | Russia
108. Avaz Twist Tower | 172m | Sarajevo | Bosnia and Herzegovina
109. Tour D2 | 171m | Paris | France
110. Lo Storto | 170m | Milan | Italy
111. Sisli Plaza | 170m | Istanbul | Turkey
112. Zorlu Plaza | 170m | Istanbul | Turkey
113. Emaar Square | 170m | Istanbul | Turkey
114. Soyak Plaza | 170m | Istanbul | Turkey
115. Özdilek Plaza 1 | 170m | Istanbul | Turkey
116. Özdilek Plaza 2  | 170m | Istanbul | Turkey
117. Taunusturm | 170m | Frankfurt | Germany
118. Opernturm | 170m | Frankfurt | Germany
119. Tour Odeon | 170m | Monaco | Monaco
120. Beetham Tower | 169m | Manchester | UK
121. IQ quarter | 169m | Moscow | Russia
122. Mirax Plaza 2 | 168m | Moscow | Russia
123. Tekstilkent Plaza 1	 | 168m | Istanbul | Turkey
124. Tekstilkent Plaza 1	 | 168m | Istanbul | Turkey
125. 42 Maslak 1 | 167m | Istanbul | Turkey
126. 42 Maslak 2 | 167m | Istanbul | Turkey
127. Tour Alicante | 167m | Paris | France
128. Tour Chassagne | 167m | Paris | France
129. Grattacielo Intesa San Paolo | 167m | Turin | Italy
130. Silberturm | 166m | Frankfurt | Germany
131. Zagorye Quarter Tower | 165m | Moscow | Russia
132. Tour du Crédit Lyonnais | 165m | Lyon | France
133. Torre iberdrola | 165m | Bilbao | Spain
134. Selenium Twins 1 | 165m | Istanbul | Turkey
135. Selenium Twins 2 | 165m | Istanbul | Turkey
136. Viaport Venezia 2 | 165m | Istanbul | Turkey
137. Viaport Venezia 3 | 165m | Istanbul | Turkey 
138. Viaport Venezia 4 | 165m | Istanbul | Turkey
139. Viaport Venezia 5 | 165m | Istanbul | Turkey 
140. Tour EDF | 165m | Paris | France
141. Maastoren | 165m | Rotterdam | Netherlands
142. ENK Complex | 165m | Prishtina | Kosovo
143. InterContinental Warszawa | 164m | Warsaw | Poland
144. Varyap Meridian 4 | 164m | Istanbul | Turkey
145. Varyap Meridian 5 | 163m | Istanbul | Turkey
146. Varyap Meridian 6 | 163m | Istanbul | Turkey
147. Seljuk Tower | 163m | Konya | Turkey 
148. One Blackfriars | 163m | London | UK
149. Klovsky Descent| 163m | Kiev | Ukraine
150. Post Tower | 163m | Bonn | Germany
151. WellHouse on Leninsky Ave | 162m | Moscow | Russia
152. Swissotel Krasnye Holmy | 162m | Moscow | Russia
153. Tour Carpe Diem | 162m | Paris | France
154. Palazzo Lombardia| 162m | Milan | Italy
155. Broadgate Tower | 162m | London | UK
156. Sparrow Hills 1 | 161m | Moscow | Russia
157. Sparrow Hills 3 | 161m | Moscow | Russia
158. Coeur Défense | 161m | Paris | France
159. Flame Towers  | 160m | Baku | Azerbaijan
160. Sky Tower 1 | 160m | Istanbul | Turkey
161. Exen Plaza | 160m | Istanbul | Turkey
162. Torun Center 1 | 160m | Istanbul | Turkey
163. Torun Center 1 | 160m | Istanbul | Turkey 
164. Portakal Cicegi Kulesi | 160m | Ankara | Turkey
165. 20 Fenchurch Street  | 160m | London | UK
166. Kudrinskaya Square l 160m | Moscow | Russia
167. Cosmopolitan Twarda| 160m | Warsaw | Poland
168. Westend Gate | 159m | Frankfurt | Germany
169. Rondo 1B | 159m | Warsaw | Poland
170. Q22 | 159m | Warsaw | Poland
171. Rixos Bomonti Residence | 159m | Istanbul | Turkey
172. Akbank Tower 1 (Sabanci Center) Akbank tower | 158m | Istanbul | Turkey
173. New Orleans| 158m | Rotterdam | Netherlands
174. Torre Lugano | 158m | Benidorm | Spain
175. Torre Picasso | 156m | Madrid | Spain
176. One Churchill Place | 156m | London | UK
177. Four Winds A | 156m | Istanbul | Turkey 
178. Four Winds B | 156m | Istanbul | Turkey 
179. Four Winds C | 156m | Istanbul | Turkey 
180. Four Winds D | 156m | Istanbul | Turkey
181. Quasar Istanbul 1 | 156m | Istanbul | Turkey
182. Quasar Istanbul 2 | 156m | Istanbul | Turkey
183. Tour Adria | 155m | Paris | France
184. Tour Egee | 155m | Paris | France
185. Deutsche Bank Twin Towers 1 | 155m | Frankfurt | Germany
186. Deutsche Bank Twin Towers 1 | 155m | Frankfurt | Germany
187. Eurosky Tower | 155m | Rome | Italy
188. Trump Tower | 155m | Istanbul | Turkey
189. Arkon Park Residence | 155m | Istanbul | Turkey
190. Süzer Plaza Ritz-Carlton | 154m | Istanbul | Turkey
191. Uprise Elite | 154m | Istanbul | Turkey
192. Hotel Arts Barcelona| 154 | Barcelona | Spain
193. Torre Mapfre | 154m | Barcelona | Spain
194. Skyper | 154m | Frankfurt | Germany
195. Bastion | 153m | Moscow | Russia
196. 25 Bank Street | 153m | London | UK
197. 40 Bank Street | 153m | London | UK
198. Torun Tower| 153m | Istanbul | Turkey 
199. Polat Residence | 153m | Istanbul | Turkey
200. Eclipse Maslak 1 | 152m | Istanbul | Turkey
201. Eclipse Maslak 2 | 152m | Istanbul | Turkey
202. Tour Ariane | 152m | Paris | France
203. Montevideo Tower | 152m | Rotterdam | Netherlands
204. Gebouw Delftse Poort | 151m | Rotterdam | Netherlands
205. Prisma | 151m | Ekaterinburg | Russia
206. Gazprom | 151m | Moscow | Russia
207. Vega Park 1 | 151m | Ankara | Turkey
208. Vega Park 2 | 151m | Ankara | Turkey
209. 10 Upper Bank Street | 151m | London | UK
210. Istanbloom | 150m | Istanbul | Turkey
211. Solaria | 150m | Milan | Italy
212. Rembrandt Tower | 150m | Amsterdam | Netherlands
213. Tour du Midi | 150m | Brussels | Belgium
214. South Bank Tower (reclad)  | 150m | London | UK 
215. Saffron Square | 150m | London | UK
216. Hochhaus an der Donau Hochhaus an der Donau | 150m | Vienna | Austria
217. De Rotterdam | 150m | Rotterdam | Netherlands
218. Baltimore Wharf | 150m | London | UK


----------



## IThomas

^^
missed... Eurosky Tower | 155 m | Rome | Italy


----------



## cochise75

Paris-La Défense, by *Steph35 / Pieton* :


La Défense Skyline par -pieton-, sur Flickr


La Défense Skyline par -pieton-, sur Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*Milan, Italy*

Restricted view on some skyscrapers, from right to left: 
Il Dritto (in this pic 31 floors on 50, then there will be also an antenna under design), Garibaldi Towers, Lombardy Region Tower,
RAI TV (antenna), UniCredit Tower, UTC Tower, Pirelli Tower.


----------



## Messi

The gap between the top skylines in Europe has shrunk so much so that the ranking (at least mine) changes dependent on the angle I see the skylines from. Frankfurt the clear leader of 2000's had
s not added much to its skylines whereas Moscow has created a really great skyline out of nothing. Istanbul has added a lot new buildings and increased the quality of its skyscrapers. La defense has added a few but great buildings to its skyline. London which was too boxy and monotonous for my taste managed to overcome the monotonous look of its skyline. Warsaw looks really great from certain angles. Nevertheless I have the feeling that Warsaw failed to keep pace with the rest. I saw lots of renderings about future Warsaw but only few of these projects have been realized so far.


----------



## TimeAndTide

pAriS

Le Top 4 par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

IThomas said:


> ^^
> missed... Eurosky Tower | 155 m | Rome | Italy


is updated.


----------



## greatturk

missed... MASLAK 1453 TOWER A2 | 176 m | İstanbul | Turkey
MASLAK 1453 TOWER B3 | 170 m | İstanbul | Turkey
TERRACE TEMA | 170 m | İstanbul | Turkey
ÇUKUROVA TOWER | 156 m | İstanbul | Turkey
NUROL TOWER | 152 m | İstanbul | Turkey


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^

*Complete List of all Skyscrapers in Europe/Eurasia (150m/492 ft) Completely, UC, TO)*

1. Federation Tower (Vostok) | 506m (roof=360m) | Moscow | Russia
2. Lakhta Center |463m | St. Petersburg | Russia
3. Oko Tower 1 | 352m | Moscow | Russia
4. Mercury city Tower  | 339m | Moscow | Russia
5. The Shard | 310m | London | UK
6. Eurasia | 309m | Moscow | Russia
7. Capital City (Moscow) | 302m | Moscow | Russia
8. MIBC 1 | 288m | Moscow | Russia
9. MIBC 2 | 288m | Moscow | Russia
10. Skyland 1 | 287m | Istanbul | Turkey
11. Skyland 2 | 287m | Istanbul | Turkey
12. Grand City Moscow | 283m | Moscow | Russia
13. Naberezhnaya Tower C | 268m | Moscow | Russia
14. Triumph Palace | 264m | Moscow | Russia
15. Sapphire Tower | 261m (roof=238m) | Istanbul | Turkey
16. Commerzbank Tower | 259m | Frankfurt | Germany
17. Capital City (St. Petersburg) | 257m | Moscow | Russia
18. Messeturm | 256m | Frankfurt | Germany
19. Evolution Tower | 255m | Moscow | Russia
20. Metropol Tower | 250m | Istanbul | Turkey
21. Torre Repsol | 250m | Madrid | Spain
22. Torre de Crystal | 249m | Madrid | Spain
23. Oko Tower 2 | 245m | Moscow | Russia
24. Federation Tower (Zapad) | 243m | Moscow | Russia 
25. Lomonosov Uni. | 240m | Moscow | Russia
26. Imperia TowerImperia Tower | 239m | Moscow | Russia
27. Riverside South 1 | 236m | London | UK
28. Torre Sacyr Vallehermoso | 236m | Madrid | Spain
29. One Canada Square | 235m | London | UK
30. Tour First | 231m | Paris | France
31. Palace of Culture & Science | 231m | Warsaw | Poland
32. Unicredit Tower | 231m | Milan | Italy
33. Heron tower | 230m | London | UK
34. DC Tower 1 | 230m | Vienna | Austria
35. The Leadenhall Building | 225m | London | UK
36. Torre Espacio| 223m (236 with spire) | Madrid | Spain
37. Warsaw Spire | 220m | Warsaw | Poland
38. House of Mosfilmuskaya 2 | 213m | Moscow | Russia
39. Spine Tower | 212m | Istanbul | Turkey
40. Sky Tower B2 | 212m | Wroclaw | Poland
41. Sky Tower | 210m | Kiev | Ukraine
42. Tour Montparnassa | 209m | Paris | France
43. Socar Tower | 209m | Baku | Azerbaijan
44. Regione Piemonte | 209m | Turin | Italy
45. Iset Tower | 209m | Ekaterinburg | Russia
46. Westend Tower | 208m | Frankfurt | Germany
47. Warsaw Trade Tower| 208m (roof=184m) | Warsaw | Poland
48. Il Dritto (City Life) | 208m | Milan | Italy
49. Hotel Ukraine | 206m | Moscow | Russia
50. Crescent Development Projekt | 203m | Baku | Azerbaijan
51. Millennium Tower | 202m (roof=171m) | Vienna | Austria
52. Main Tower | 200m | Frankfurt | Germany
53. Tower 185 | 200m | Frankfurt | Germany
54. Skyland 3 | 200m | Istanbul | Turkey
55. Tour Incity | 200m | Lyon | France
56. 25 Canada Square | 200m | London | UK
57. 8 Canada Square | 200m | London | UK
58. Folkart Tower A | 200m | Izmir | Turkey
59. Folkart Tower B | 200m | Izmir | Turkey
60. Residencial In Tempo | 200m | Benidorm | Spain
61. Varyap Meridian 2 | 198m | Istanbul | Turkey
62. Anthill Residence 1 | 195m | Istanbul | Turkey
63. Anthill Residence 2 | 195m | Istanbul | Turkey
64. Tour Majunga | 194m | Paris | France
65. Tricolor 1 | 194m | Moscow | Russia
66. Mirax Plaza | 193m | Moscow | Russia
67. Zlota 44 | 192m | Warsaw | Poland
68. Türk Telekom Tower | 192m | Ankara | Turkey
69. Continental | 191m | Moscow | Russia
70. Tricolor 2 | 190m | Moscow | Russia
71. Viaport Venezia 1 | 190m | Istanbul | Turkey
72. Turning Torso | 190m | Malmö | Sweden
73. Flame Towers 1 | 190m | Baku | Azerbaijan
74. Riverside South 2 | 189m | London | UK
75. Sparrow Hills 2 | 188m | Moscow | Russia
76. Antey-3 | 188m | Ekaterinburg | Russia
77. Tour Total | 187m | Paris | France
78. Renaissans Tower | 186m | Istanbul | Turkey
79. Gran Hotel Bali | 186m | Benidorm | Spain
80. Trianon | 186m | Frankfurt | Germany
81. ECB Headquaters | 185m | Frankfurt | Germany
82. Tour T1 | 185m | Paris | France
83. One Tower | 184m | Ankara | Turkey
84. Tour Areva | 184m | Paris | France
85. Tower 42 | 183m | London | UK
86. Tour Granite | 183m | Paris | France
87. Isbank Tower | 181m | Istanbul | Turkey
88 . My Towerland Tower A  | 181m | Istanbul | Turkey
89. Ege Perla Tower | 181m | Izmir | Turkey
90. St. Georg Wharf Tower | 181m | London | UK
91. Ege Perla | 181m | Izmir | Turkey
92. Torre Cajasol | 180,5m | Sevilla | Spain
93. Varyap Meridian 3 | 180m | Istanbul | Turkey
94. Nida Palladium Tower | 180m | Istanbul | Turkey
95. Ciftci Tower A | 180m | Istanbul | Turkey
96. Ciftci Tower A | 180m | Istanbul | Turkey 
97. 30 St. Mary Axe  | 180m | London | UK
98. Tour Gan | 179m | Paris | France
99. Sarphan Finans Park (Leopardus) | 178m | Istanbul | Turkey
100. Roche Turm | 178m | Basel| Switzerland
101. Mersin Complex | 177m | Mersin | Turkey
102. Edelweiß | 176m | Moscow | Russia
103. Kotelnicheskaya Embankment | 176m | Moscow | Russia
104. MASLAK 1453 TOWER A2 | 176 m | İstanbul | Turkey
105. Aliye Parusa 2 | 175m | Moscow | Russia
106. Akasya Shopping Center+Tower | 173m | Istanbul | Turkey
107. Ministry of Foreign Affairs | 172m | Moscow | Russia
108. Nordstar Tower | 172m | Moscow | Russia
109. Avaz Twist Tower | 172m | Sarajevo | Bosnia and Herzegovina
110. Tour D2 | 171m | Paris | France
111. Lo Storto | 170m | Milan | Italy
112. MASLAK 1453 TOWER B3 | 170 m | İstanbul | Turkey
113. TERRACE TEMA | 170 m | İstanbul | Turkey
114. Sisli Plaza | 170m | Istanbul | Turkey
115. Zorlu Plaza | 170m | Istanbul | Turkey
116. Emaar Square | 170m | Istanbul | Turkey
117. Soyak Plaza | 170m | Istanbul | Turkey
118. Özdilek Plaza 1 | 170m | Istanbul | Turkey
119. Özdilek Plaza 2  | 170m | Istanbul | Turkey
120. Taunusturm | 170m | Frankfurt | Germany
121. Opernturm | 170m | Frankfurt | Germany
122. Tour Odeon | 170m | Monaco | Monaco
123. Beetham Tower | 169m | Manchester | UK
124. IQ quarter | 169m | Moscow | Russia
125. Mirax Plaza 2 | 168m | Moscow | Russia
126. Tekstilkent Plaza 1	 | 168m | Istanbul | Turkey
127. Tekstilkent Plaza 1	 | 168m | Istanbul | Turkey
128. 42 Maslak 1 | 167m | Istanbul | Turkey
129. 42 Maslak 2 | 167m | Istanbul | Turkey
130. Tour Alicante | 167m | Paris | France
131. Tour Chassagne | 167m | Paris | France
132. Grattacielo Intesa San Paolo | 167m | Turin | Italy
133. Silberturm | 166m | Frankfurt | Germany
134. Zagorye Quarter Tower | 165m | Moscow | Russia
135. Tour du Crédit Lyonnais | 165m | Lyon | France
136. Torre iberdrola | 165m | Bilbao | Spain
137. Selenium Twins 1 | 165m | Istanbul | Turkey
138. Selenium Twins 2 | 165m | Istanbul | Turkey
139. Viaport Venezia 2 | 165m | Istanbul | Turkey
140. Viaport Venezia 3 | 165m | Istanbul | Turkey 
141. Viaport Venezia 4 | 165m | Istanbul | Turkey
142. Viaport Venezia 5 | 165m | Istanbul | Turkey 
143. Tour EDF | 165m | Paris | France
144. Maastoren | 165m | Rotterdam | Netherlands
145. ENK Complex | 165m | Prishtina | Kosovo
146. InterContinental Warszawa | 164m | Warsaw | Poland
147. Varyap Meridian 4 | 164m | Istanbul | Turkey
148. Varyap Meridian 5 | 163m | Istanbul | Turkey
149. Varyap Meridian 6 | 163m | Istanbul | Turkey
150. Seljuk Tower | 163m | Konya | Turkey 
151. One Blackfriars | 163m | London | UK
152. Klovsky Descent| 163m | Kiev | Ukraine
153. Post Tower | 163m | Bonn | Germany
154. WellHouse on Leninsky Ave | 162m | Moscow | Russia
155. Swissotel Krasnye Holmy | 162m | Moscow | Russia
156. Tour Carpe Diem | 162m | Paris | France
157. Palazzo Lombardia| 162m | Milan | Italy
158. Broadgate Tower | 162m | London | UK
159. Sparrow Hills 1 | 161m | Moscow | Russia
160. Sparrow Hills 3 | 161m | Moscow | Russia
161. Coeur Défense | 161m | Paris | France
162. Flame Towers  | 160m | Baku | Azerbaijan
163. Sky Tower 1 | 160m | Istanbul | Turkey
164. Exen Plaza | 160m | Istanbul | Turkey
165. Torun Center 1 | 160m | Istanbul | Turkey
166. Torun Center 1 | 160m | Istanbul | Turkey 
167. Portakal Cicegi Kulesi | 160m | Ankara | Turkey
168. 20 Fenchurch Street  | 160m | London | UK
169. Kudrinskaya Square l 160m | Moscow | Russia
170. Cosmopolitan Twarda| 160m | Warsaw | Poland
171. Westend Gate | 159m | Frankfurt | Germany
172. Rondo 1B | 159m | Warsaw | Poland
173. Q22 | 159m | Warsaw | Poland
174. Rixos Bomonti Residence | 159m | Istanbul | Turkey
175. Akbank Tower 1 (Sabanci Center) Akbank tower | 158m | Istanbul | Turkey
176. New Orleans| 158m | Rotterdam | Netherlands
177. Torre Lugano | 158m | Benidorm | Spain
178. Torre Picasso | 156m | Madrid | Spain
179. One Churchill Place | 156m | London | UK
180. ÇUKUROVA TOWER | 156 m | İstanbul | Turkey
181. Four Winds A | 156m | Istanbul | Turkey 
182. Four Winds B | 156m | Istanbul | Turkey 
183. Four Winds C | 156m | Istanbul | Turkey 
184. Four Winds D | 156m | Istanbul | Turkey
185. Quasar Istanbul 1 | 156m | Istanbul | Turkey
186. Quasar Istanbul 2 | 156m | Istanbul | Turkey
187. Tour Adria | 155m | Paris | France
188. Tour Egee | 155m | Paris | France
189. Deutsche Bank Twin Towers 1 | 155m | Frankfurt | Germany
190. Deutsche Bank Twin Towers 1 | 155m | Frankfurt | Germany
191. Eurosky Tower | 155m | Rome | Italy
192. Trump Tower | 155m | Istanbul | Turkey
193. Arkon Park Residence | 155m | Istanbul | Turkey
194. Süzer Plaza Ritz-Carlton | 154m | Istanbul | Turkey
195. Uprise Elite | 154m | Istanbul | Turkey
196. Hotel Arts Barcelona| 154 | Barcelona | Spain
197. Torre Mapfre | 154m | Barcelona | Spain
198. Skyper | 154m | Frankfurt | Germany
199. Bastion | 153m | Moscow | Russia
200. 25 Bank Street | 153m | London | UK
201. 40 Bank Street | 153m | London | UK
202. Torun Tower| 153m | Istanbul | Turkey 
203. Polat Residence | 153m | Istanbul | Turkey
204. Eclipse Maslak 1 | 152m | Istanbul | Turkey
205. Eclipse Maslak 2 | 152m | Istanbul | Turkey
206. NUROL TOWER | 152 m | İstanbul | Turkey
207. Tour Ariane | 152m | Paris | France
208. Montevideo Tower | 152m | Rotterdam | Netherlands
209. Gebouw Delftse Poort | 151m | Rotterdam | Netherlands
210. Prisma | 151m | Ekaterinburg | Russia
211. Gazprom | 151m | Moscow | Russia
212. Vega Park 1 | 151m | Ankara | Turkey
213. Vega Park 2 | 151m | Ankara | Turkey
214. 10 Upper Bank Street | 151m | London | UK
215. Istanbloom | 150m | Istanbul | Turkey
216. Solaria | 150m | Milan | Italy
217. Rembrandt Tower | 150m | Amsterdam | Netherlands
218. Tour du Midi | 150m | Brussels | Belgium
219. South Bank Tower (reclad)  | 150m | London | UK 
220. Saffron Square | 150m | London | UK
221. Hochhaus an der Donau Hochhaus an der Donau | 150m | Vienna | Austria
222. De Rotterdam | 150m | Rotterdam | Netherlands
223. Baltimore Wharf | 150m | London | UK


----------



## Fabricio JF

*Moscow, Russian Federation*









Moscow by human187, on Yandex


----------



## Fabricio JF

Well done, KlausDiggy!http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1037238


----------



## QuantumX

This is one of the best shots of the Istanbul skyline I've ever seen. 


472706_489563054419368_1592982511_o by umiteser, on Flickr


----------



## Ste

*Liverpool*


----------



## SASH

1. Frankfurt

Skyline Frankfurt by frawolf77, on Flickr
2. Paris

Paris & La Défense by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr
3. London

Shooters Hill view of London by constructionchest, on Flickr
4. Moscow

Moscow skyscrapers by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr
5. Rotterdam

Rotterdam_Rotterdam by superdupercaddy, on Flickr
6. Warsaw








by http://www.fotoblog.gorgolewski.pl/lotnisko_chopina_okecie_port_warszawa.html
7. Istanbul

Historic pennisula in front of modern Istanbul by Ben Morlok, on Flickr
8. Milan








di *Francesco Giambertone*
9. Benidorm

Todo Benidorm. by laluzdivinadetusojos, on Flickr
10. Den Haag

sk_0100 / Panorama skyline Den Haag by Skyline City / Canvas en posters, on Flickr


----------



## www.sercan.de

QuantumX said:


> This is one of the best shots of the Istanbul skyline I've ever seen.
> 
> []http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7374/8946163360_a3e3291f68_b.jpg[]
> 472706_489563054419368_1592982511_o by umiteser, on Flickr


Looks like only Sapphire is above the Smog level


----------



## Denjiro

Paris _(taken in 2011, but still stunning pictures)_


Centre d'affaires de Paris - La Défense by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr


Paris vu du ciel by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr


Centre d'affaires de Paris - La Défense by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr


----------



## craperskys

SASH said:


> *1.* Den Haag
> 
> Den Haag Skyline by Hannah Dawn, on Flickr


IMHO one of the most honest and authentic skylines in Europe, they've also kept some Dutch'ish characteristics, it's such a great example of integration of cultural heritage into their buildings.

For me a complete difference in contrast to a few other fake skylines in Europe so i hope they keep their roadmap in the future.


----------



## Denjiro

Paris 


Yesterday and Tomorrow par Jerem photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## Bligh

SASH said:


> 3. London
> 
> Shooters Hill view of London by constructionchest, on Flickr


Stunning. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline Frankfurt Luftbild by Luftaufnahmen Frankfurt, on Flickr


Luftbildaufnahme der Skyline by Luftaufnahmen Frankfurt, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt Skyline*









by epizentrum on http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de








by Robbi on http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de








by epizentrum on http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de








by epizentrum on http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Pimlico, Central London by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*La Defence Skyline*

I:heart:it



vincent1746 said:


> This morning, the headgear progresses:
> 
> View from the summit of the tower Majunga:


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ not a bad view :cheers:


----------



## Dakaro

I suppouse we all know London skyline is going to be one of the best in the world....

:cheers2:


----------



## KlausDiggy

Dakaro said:


> I suppouse we all know London skyline is going to be one of the best in the world....
> 
> :cheers2:


Do you really want London with these cities compare?

*Hong Kong* 
74 x (200m)
296 x (150m)
2354 x (100m)

*New York*
62 x (>200m)
243 x (>150m)
685 x (>100m)

*Tokyo*
24 x (>200m)
125 x (>150m)
450 x (>100m)

*In contrast, London.*

7 x (>200m)
21 x (>150)
55 x (>100m)

This is I think still a long away.


----------



## Denjiro

Frankfurt


Frankfurt Skyline, 17.2.2014 by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

aarhusforever said:


> *Frankfurt:*
> 
> 
> Luftbildaufnahme der Skyline by Luftaufnahmen Frankfurt, on Flickr


Gorgeous. :drool:


----------



## Denjiro

Paris 


Paris Sunset by TomNC, on Flickr


----------



## Pew

What a density


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*

La Défense by -pieton-, on Flickr



KlausDiggy said:


> Do you really want London with these cities compare?
> 
> *Hong Kong*
> 74 x (200m)
> 296 x (150m)
> 2354 x (100m)
> 
> *New York*
> 62 x (>200m)
> 243 x (>150m)
> 685 x (>100m)
> 
> *Toyo*
> 24 x (>200m)
> 125 x (>150m)
> 450 x (>100m)
> 
> *In contrast, London.*
> 
> 7 x (>200m)
> 21 x (>150)
> 55 x (>100m)
> 
> This is I think still a long away.


2354 ???? Impressive HK, I love this city. Impressed by Tokyo too.
Tokyo-HK-New York, the three best world skylines. With Chicago.


----------



## QuantumX

Dakaro said:


> I suppouse we all know London skyline is going to be one of the best in the world....
> 
> :cheers2:


Don't couint your chickens before they hatch.


----------



## bbcwallander

2354 ???? Impressive HK, I love this city. Impressed by Tokyo too.
Tokyo-HK-New York, the three best world skylines. With Chicago.[/QUOTE]

Silly to compare London with those cities, but as Europe goes London will easily have the most impressive skyline, there are currently 69 skyscrapers over 100m proposed, approved or under construction.

69!! Way more than any other city in Europe.

London will also have multiple clusters (the City, Canary Wharf, South Bank, Elephant and Castle, Nine Elms, Stratford, Crrotdon), something that is more akin to the cities mentioned above. So while the same old single cluster photos will be posted here time and time again, we have multi-cluster panoramics of London to look to forward to.

You can count those planned in Paris and Frankfurt on one hand!


----------



## Fabricio JF

bbcwallander said:


> Silly to compare London with those cities, but as Europe goes London will easily have the most impressive skyline, there are currently 69 skyscrapers over 100m proposed, approved or under construction.
> 
> 69!! Way more than any other city in Europe.
> 
> London will also have multiple clusters (the City, Canary Wharf, South Bank, Elephant and Castle, Nine Elms, Stratford, Crrotdon), something that is more akin to the cities mentioned above. So while the same old single cluster photos will be posted here time and time again, we have multi-cluster panoramics of London to look to forward to.
> 
> You can count those planned in Paris and Frankfurt on one hand!


Agree. London, as the many other european cities, has many historic buildings and for some time was necessary protect the constructions of historical relevance. But the fact is that for some time now the city is brimming with a beautiful skyline with modern skyscrapers and may surprise with more projects that combine architectural beauty with greatness heigh.


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Vienna:



qrde said:


>


----------



## Erhan

bbcwallander said:


> 69!! Way more than any other city in Europe.


The European side alone in Istanbul got about double that amount of Com & U/C & Prep buildings over 100m. I don't know Moscow very well but according to this list it got 71 buildings over 100m...and it's probably not updated.


----------



## Fab87

The last picture of Vienna shows its main limit: Donau City is a rather dull Business District, located far from the core of the city. DC Tower looks great but it's more like a lonely tower and the main highlight rather than the icing of the cake.


----------



## pumpikatze

Wouldn´t call 3 stops by metro "far from the core".


----------



## bbcwallander

Erhan said:


> The European side alone in Istanbul got about double that amount of Com & U/C & Prep buildings over 100m. I don't know Moscow very well but according to this list it got 71 buildings over 100m...and it's probably not updated.


You misunderstood what I meant, 69 approved, proposed or under construction, not including completed buildings.

These are new skyscrapers due to rise!

I think Istanbul and then Moscow are the only cities close to rivalling London in terms of construction.


----------



## Erhan

bbcwallander said:


> You misunderstood what I meant, 69 approved, proposed or under construction, not including completed buildings.
> 
> These are new skyscrapers due to rise!
> 
> I think Istanbul and then Moscow are the only cities close to rivalling London in terms of construction.


Oh ok, but how many are there if you exclude proposed?

Yeah, London, Istanbul and Moscow have changed a lot during the last decade and they are gonna change even more in the close future :cheers:


----------



## bbcwallander

Erhan said:


> Oh ok, but how many are there if you exclude proposed?
> 
> Yeah, London, Istanbul and Moscow have changed a lot during the last decade and they are gonna change even more in the close future :cheers:


Not including proposed buildings, there are 51 buildings over 100m that are approved or under construction! That leaves 18 currently in planning that are known anyway.

How does this compare to other European cities?


----------



## Erhan

bbcwallander said:


> Not including proposed buildings, there are 51 buildings over 100m that are approved or under construction! That leaves 18 currently in planning that are known anyway.
> 
> How does this compare to other European cities?


I have only made summaries of skyscrapers before (150m) but I tried to find all 100m buildings App, U/C and Prep but I guess I missed some.


| 287m | Skyland 1 
| 287m | Skyland 2
| 250m | Metropol Istanbul	
| 220m | Kayakule
| 212m | Çintemani Istanbul
| 211m | Spine Tower
| 200m | Skyland 3	
| 195m | Bomonti Time 
| 185m | Ronesans Tower 
| 180m | Cıftcı Tower 1 
| 180m | Cıftcı Tower 2 
| 180m | Nida Palladium	
| 178m | Sarphan Finans Park	
| 178m | Torun Tower 
| 173m | Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower 3
| 170m | Terrace Tema 1
| 170m | Zorlu Levent Tower
| 170m | Özdilek Plaza 1	
| 170m | Özdilek Plaza 2	
| 167m | 42 Maslak 1
| 167m | 42 Maslak 2
| 160m | EXEN Plaza	
| 160m | Soyak Tower
| 160m | Torun Center 1 
| 160m | Torun Center 2	
| 156m | Quasar Istanbul 1 
| 156m | Quasar Istanbul 2 
| 156m | Four Winds 1	
| 156m | Four Winds 2	
| 156m | Four Winds 3	
| 156m | Four Winds 4
| 152m | Nurol Tower
| 150m | Istanbloom	
| 144m | Torun Center 3
| 135m | Terrace Tema 2
| 121m | Batisehir
| 118m | Pega Kartal
| 115m | Kartal Kule
| 112m | Maslak no/1
| 112m | Crown Plaza
| 110m | Seba Tower
| 110m | Kartal Mesa
| 102m | Maslak Tower

*Only known by floors*


| 55fl | Maslak 1453 - 1
| 55fl | Maslak 1453 - 2
| 55fl | Maslak 1453 - 3
| 55fl | Maslak 1453 - 4
| 55fl | Maslak 1453 - 5
| 55fl | Maslak 1453 - 6
| 55fl | Maslak 1453 - 7
| 51fl | Viaport Venezia
| 49fl | Emaar Boulevardi Hotel
| 46fl | Halk Bank Towers (IIFC) 1
| 46fl | Ziraat Towers (IIFC) 1
| 45fl | Viaport Venezia
| 45fl | Viaport Venezia
| 45fl | Viaport Venezia
| 45fl | Viaport Venezia
| 42fl | Antasya Residence
| 40fl | Ziraat Towers (IIFC) 2
| 39fl | Ritim Istanbul 1
| 38fl | Mai Residence
| 36fl | Eclipse Maslak 1
| 36fl | Eclipse Maslak 2
| 36fl | Ritim Istanbul 2
| 36fl | Metsan Neus
| 36fl | Cukurova Tower
| 34fl | Halk Bank Towers (IIFC) 2
| 34fl | Orya Park 1
| 34fl | Orya Park 2
| 34fl | Ritim Istanbul 3
| 33fl | Emaar Square 1
| 33fl | Emaar Square 2
| 32fl | Brandium 1
| 32fl | Brandium 2
| 32fl | Brandium 3
| 32fl | Brandium 4
| 32fl | Dumankaya Miks 1
| 31fl | Nidakule Levent
| 29fl | Ottomare Suites
| 27fl | Metropol Istanbul 2
| 27fl | Metropol Istanbul 3
| 25fl | Kapital Tower


----------



## doguorsi2

Guys, let's not get in there please. We don't wanna see another useless and endless debate about who is superior and who is not. 

I am tired of repeating myself but "be proud to be European and enjoy all the beautiful sites Europe has to offer, all the way from Dublin to Istanbul, Lisbon to Moscow." 

Seriously all of our cities are unique to themselves and they all have different tasteful flavors and I love it.


----------



## bbcwallander

Erhan said:


> I have only made summaries of skyscrapers before (150m) but I tried to find all 100m buildings App, U/C and Prep but I guess I missed some.
> 
> Very impressive!
> 
> So far we have...
> 
> 100m buildings proposed, approved or under construction:
> 
> Istanbul - 83
> London - 69
> 
> Anyone like to contribute:
> 
> Moscow
> Frankfurt
> Paris
> 
> Please no silly empire comments, this is a genuine conversation on a discussion thread about the best European skyline. The number of skyscrapers being built will clearly help determine this and so this is right on topic!


----------



## Cujas

bbcwallander said:


> Please no silly empire comments, this is a genuine conversation on a discussion thread about the best European skyline. The number of skyscrapers being built will clearly help determine this and so this is right on topic!


I'm not sure that number and the tall could help us to determine which is the best European skyline.

In my opinion, a smart and beautifull skyline as San Francisco skyline's, without so many skyscrapers and, without giga-skyscraper, is far better than super-skyline as Dubai or Shanghai. 

For me the Dubai and Shanghai skyline's are brutale's expression of autoritarian power. 

At the contrary, smart skylines as San Francisco, London, Paris, Francfort or Istabul are symboles of freedom and creativity.

Well, for my skyline, in Paris, I hope other constructions will be built, but for nothing in the world I want have some skyline such Dubai or other...

PS: We have to keep in mind that under skyline they are peoples who lives and work


----------



## bbcwallander

Cujas said:


> I'm not sure that number and the tall could help us to determine which is the best European skyline.
> 
> In my opinion, a smart and beautifull skyline as San Francisco skyline's, without so many skyscrapers and, without giga-skyscraper, is far better than super-skyline as Dubai or Shanghai.
> 
> For me the Dubai and Shanghai skyline's are brutale's expression of autoritarian power.
> 
> At the contrary, smart skylines as San Francisco, London, Paris, Francfort or Istabul are symboles of freedom and creativity.
> 
> Well, for my skyline, in Paris, I hope other constructions will be built, but for nothing in the world I want have some skyline such Dubai or other...
> 
> PS: We have to keep in mind that under skyline they are peoples who lives and work


I have sympathy with your position but this is a skyscraper forum and so cities will be judged by the number and quality of their skyscrapers here. Thoughts? Discuss...

Assessing the number of skyscrapers being built in European cities will really give a very good impression of what the skylines will look like over the next 10 years.

I think this is a very good point of discussion and this thread is supposed to be a discussion thread about European skylines after all!

I am very interested to compare how many skyscrapers are currently proposed or under construction in each European City, it's very much on topic!

Seeing the same photos over and over again is very monotonous, I would like to discuss calmly and methodically without any of the tantrums!

Would anybody like to provide figures for buildings over 100m currently proposed or under construction in other European cities?

We currently have:

Istanbul - 83
London - 69

I'm also interested to know if there are other cities that have multiple clusters forming, I know a secondary cluster is being designed in Moscow, would anybody care to discuss their thoughts about multiple clusters. In London there at least 4 or 5 good sized clusters forming.


----------



## Fabricio JF

^^
Hey folks, check the KlausDiggy's list. I think it's very updated!  Just count the buildings of Paris, Frankfurt and Moscow!


----------



## bbcwallander

Fabricio JF said:


> ^^
> Hey folks, check the KlausDiggy's list. I think it's very updated!  Just count the buildings of Paris, Frankfurt and Moscow!


I think that list includes completed buildings, but not proposed or approved.

What about just...

Proposed, approved or U/C

Interesting to know what is planned around Europe.


----------



## Fabricio JF

Fabricio JF said:


> ^^
> Hey folks, check the KlausDiggy's list. I think it's very updated!  Just count the buildings of Paris, Frankfurt and Moscow!


Ah we have to take in account 100-150m buildings too


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*









*By Francesco Langiulli*


----------



## www.sercan.de

Moscow plans a new cluster?!?!


----------



## Architecture lover

^^ It does plan a new cluster as far as I know and it's going to be called Bolshoi City, but only few examples are available till now, I can't understand Russian language pretty well, but I think that someone said that some of the constructions will start right after finishing most of the towers in IBC. But as I said I can not fully understand Russian, so don't take my word much serious, someone more competent should tell you if they do plan a new cluster or not.


Cujas said:


> I'm not sure that number and the tall could help us to determine which is the best European skyline.
> 
> In my opinion, a smart and beautifull skyline as San Francisco skyline's, without so many skyscrapers and, without giga-skyscraper, is far better than super-skyline as Dubai or Shanghai.
> 
> For me the Dubai and Shanghai skyline's are brutale's expression of autoritarian power.
> 
> At the contrary, smart skylines as San Francisco, London, Paris, Francfort or Istabul are symboles of freedom and creativity.
> 
> Well, for my skyline, in Paris, I hope other constructions will be built, but for nothing in the world I want have some skyline such Dubai or other...
> 
> PS: We have to keep in mind that under skyline they are peoples who lives and work


If I can get your point, I must say that I agree with that statement. Not that I don't like Shanghai or Dubai (I believe they are flawless), but when I think about the European cities, I believe they should look more carefully planed and aware about what are they constructing, in my opinion they all need to stay just like they were before, even with the new clusters: London - classy; Paris - romantic; Moscow - unique.
I am not sure about you, but I can fell all this main characteristics in the new clusters of each city, even they all look modern but still not like some international style buildings. But that doesnt mean that I don't like to see giant towers in these cities, I would love to see tall buildings, but not too fast they should be planed careful, because there is no place for mistakes.
Not to forgot Frankfurt (I can fell the same charm of the city in the newly constructed towers) and Istanbul (it has the same oriental unique style as it was having it before).
I love tall buildings and that's the main reason why I always put Moscow as the best for me, but when I look at all this pictures and how beautiful look the skylines of the above mentioned cities, I am realising that we don't even need this thread - they all have something special and they all have something valuable in the newly constructed areas and I am sure that we can all agree about that.


----------



## Fabricio JF

Cujas said:


> For me the Dubai and Shanghai skyline's are brutale's expression of autoritarian power.


I like both Dubai & Shanghai, but i must confess they are not in my top five list best skylines in the world. However, nobody would consider these two cities with the most beautifull skylines in the world 30 years ago.

Skyscrapers are important to renew the air of the city, and in the specific case of Europe, i am adoring the new taller buildings with an excellent architectural projects.

The Europe cities out of this new verticalization phase, are still keeping beauty, but if we could penetrate to the far past, we would see that the line of the skyline of big european cities was never ever static.

For example, imagine the reaction of the people when Elizabeth Tower was constructed in London in the middle of century XIX. The old people that have lived in that time, with sureness would report a drastic change in londoner skyline, but with sureness they would not give the importance that this tower has got today for the londoner citizens.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
new tower u/c 220m warsaw spire, seen in the picture 4 cranes








by kafarek
next new tower q22 180m








by polex








alexanderson


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*


Milano dal Duomo di marco marescotti, su Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Battersea Power Station Redevelopment by benjicarter, on Flickr


London skyline by benjicarter, on Flickr


DSCF2216 by benjicarter, on Flickr


DSCF2192 by benjicarter, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Yekaterinburg:* by Zig_Zag 



Zig_Zag said:


> http://ekabu.ru/ekaterinburg/80004-fotograf-iz-novosibirska-sfotografiroval-ekaterinburg-v-40.html


----------



## bbcwallander

Has anyone got numbers for:

100m Proposed, approved or under construction

Moscow
Frankfurt
Paris


----------



## doguorsi2

Yekaterinburg reminds me of ugly suburbs of Istanbul.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Hague:*


Het Plein in Den Haag by eelcodejong, on Flickr


Skyline The Hague by eelcodejong, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by mr. MyXiN



;111561302 said:


> *19.02.14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920x1080*


----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^ WOW!!!! few time ago, i suppose (at sunset)


----------



## Architecture lover

Stunning, imagine how nice it would be when the second/taller tower of the compleks will get finished, it will surely dominate the skyline. It will be Europe's new tallest.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*


Benidorm I by widmerstefan, on Flickr


Benidorm by silvia_samo, on Flickr


----------



## human187

Some more of Yekaterinburg:


Accel said:


> Крыловъ & Ко:





son_of_the_sun said:


> Не совсем... Всё-таки, местами, и без Высоцкого, а так же района Сити, можно узнать Екатеринбург, на мой взгляд.





beaver-hero said:


>


----------



## Jamıryo

İstanbul


----------



## SoryGregory

Yekaterinburg is located in Asia, please pictures of European cities.


----------



## rolio

doguorsi2 said:


> Seriously please place Turkey in the Asian forum if you think Europe is only Germany and France. At least there are more cities that Istanbul can compete with in Asia. This is my request from the mods as a Turkish member. We are obviously not wanted in the Euro forum and I am tired of watching these useless stormfront-like people to bash on my country. Place us in the Asian forum and please don't even come to visit Turkey because you won't be welcome with such attitude.


Don't be so angry  
We don't have nothing against Turkey, we just say that most part of Turkey is not in Europe. 
Europe is represented by the map posted my meteoforumitalia, the borders are atlantic ocean at the west, mediterranean sea at the south, bosphorus, Ural and Caucasus at the west/south west. This is a fact.

That say, it's obvious that Turkey is part of mediterranean culture like countries such as Algeria, Tunisia, Lebanon and others, and therefore close to european culture.


----------



## Radiokott

Ekaterinburg, Urals, Russia



Umformer said:


> Пару часов назад с Готвальда, чб вариант


----------



## ***

*London*


London City At Sunset by superhoopsa, on Flickr


London City At Night by superhoopsa, on Flickr


----------



## Radiokott

Basnix said:


> If Yekaterinburg is regarded European, then so is Izmir.


Turkey is Middle Eastern Muslim country. How can it be "European"? :nuts:

While Siberia is organic, inseparable part of Russia, populated by the same White European Christian people as Western Russia. 
So, Vladivostok is easternmost european city :cheers: 
Just enjoy it: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110958378&postcount=1408


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*** said:


> why is my pictures not showing?


I suppose because you used a wrong method to post them.


you have to copy the BB code that you can get below the picture on flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Close for now until I clean this mess out and expect infractions will be given to some members.


----------

